# Petition for more WIDE snowboard boot options



## Phedder

Copied from.my post in Wireds thread just now;

My foot is 27.8 long and 10.7 wide, which firmly makes me a 10E. I wore regular 10 Rulers for a season which after some modding fit nice and snug, but some days I'd still get uncomfortable pressure down my little toe and that side of the boot. Now in size 10 K2 T1s, no issue with width, and they immediately felt more comfortable in store than my Rulers when I first got them. 

I've got 4-5 days on the T1s now and after heat molding they're a fantastic fit for my slightly wide foot. I had the Thraxis on in store as well which also felt equally accommodating width wise. So you could add them to your list as a mid-wide?

K2 T1 - Stiff 8/10 (E)
K2 Thraxis - Stiff 10/10 (E)


----------



## Deacon

I ended up in the Ruler Wides after sending this to WS:

I re-measured and still have 26.67cm for my right foot, 27.62cm for my left foot, and they are both 10.795cm across the widest point.

Not only wide, but a full cm different right to left. Awesome.:facepalm3:
Started in a 10.5 Faction, rode last year in a 10 Maysis, now i have a 9 Ruler Wide. Pretty pumped to not have my feet fall asleep from having the boa over-tightened.


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

Phedder said:


> Copied from.my post in Wireds thread just now;
> 
> My foot is 27.8 long and 10.7 wide, which firmly makes me a 10E. I wore regular 10 Rulers for a season which after some modding fit nice and snug, but some days I'd still get uncomfortable pressure down my little toe and that side of the boot. Now in size 10 K2 T1s, no issue with width, and they immediately felt more comfortable in store than my Rulers when I first got them.
> 
> I've got 4-5 days on the T1s now and after heat molding they're a fantastic fit for my slightly wide foot. I had the Thraxis on in store as well which also felt equally accommodating width wise. So you could add them to your list as a mid-wide?
> 
> K2 T1 - Stiff 8/10 (E)
> K2 Thraxis - Stiff 10/10 (E)


Thanks for adding those boots to the list. I have EEE+ wide feet, so those "mid-wide" options might help some people for sure. 

Thank you for adding more boot options! 



Deacon said:


> I ended up in the Ruler Wides after sending this to WS:
> 
> I re-measured and still have 26.67cm for my right foot, 27.62cm for my left foot, and they are both 10.795cm across the widest point.
> 
> Not only wide, but a full cm different right to left. Awesome.:facepalm3:
> Started in a 10.5 Faction, rode last year in a 10 Maysis, now i have a 9 Ruler Wide. Pretty pumped to not have my feet fall asleep from having the boa over-tightened.


You're one of the reasons I started this thread. Crazy how much we had to size down. Stoked that we both have perfectly fitting boots now, but I just wish we had more options to choose from. I would definitely choose to get a stiffer boot if my foot could fit into it properly.


----------



## Phedder

Matty_B_Bop said:


> Thanks for adding those boots to the list. I have EEE+ wide feet, so those "mid-wide" options might help some people for sure.
> 
> Thank you for adding more boot options!


I'm not sure if they actually are made as an E, but they certainly felt more accommodating width wise than other size 10s I've tried. Mostly Burton and Ride boots.


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

Phedder said:


> I'm not sure if they actually are made as an E, but they certainly felt more accommodating width wise than other size 10s I've tried. Mostly Burton and Ride boots.


Okay, I'll change it accordingly. 

What I'm really looking for, are boots that are advertised/marketed as wide snowboard boots.


----------



## ETM

Well I did post in the other thread but nobody seemed to listen lol.
I tried the ruler wides but found the Ride Lasso to fit much more comfortably and it is a far superior boot. BOA heel lock rules.


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

ETM said:


> Well I did post in the other thread but nobody seemed to listen lol.
> I tried the ruler wides but found the Ride Lasso to fit much more comfortably and it is a far superior boot. BOA heel lock rules.


are those marketed as wide? also, what is the width of your feet?


----------



## Wiredsport

Phedder said:


> Copied from.my post in Wireds thread just now;
> 
> My foot is 27.8 long and 10.7 wide, which firmly makes me a 10E. I wore regular 10 Rulers for a season which after some modding fit nice and snug, but some days I'd still get uncomfortable pressure down my little toe and that side of the boot. Now in size 10 K2 T1s, no issue with width, and they immediately felt more comfortable in store than my Rulers when I first got them.
> 
> I've got 4-5 days on the T1s now and after heat molding they're a fantastic fit for my slightly wide foot. I had the Thraxis on in store as well which also felt equally accommodating width wise. So you could add them to your list as a mid-wide?
> 
> K2 T1 - Stiff 8/10 (E)
> K2 Thraxis - Stiff 10/10 (E)



Hi Phedder,

Please check what mondo size is printed inside your new K2 size 10 boots. Is it 280 or 275? Also please let me know what year they are.


----------



## ETM

Matty_B_Bop said:


> are those marketed as wide? also, what is the width of your feet?


275mm long
110mm wide with a straight big toe. The straight big toe has a big effect on boot fit, boots like thirtytwos have a really curved big toe area so they hurt like shit for me.


----------



## Phedder

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Phedder,
> 
> Please check what mondo size is printed inside your new K2 size 10 boots. Is it 280 or 275? Also please let me know what year they are.


280 and 2015.


----------



## Wiredsport

Phedder said:


> 280 and 2015.


Thanks. That is the anticipated conversion from mondo.

The size chart on the K2 site shows some odd conversions. My thought was that it was just an web input error but thank you for confirming that.


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

Wiredsport said:


> Thanks. That is the anticipated conversion from mondo.
> 
> The size chart on the K2 site shows some odd conversions. My thought was that it was just an web input error but thank you for confirming that.


Do you happen to know if there are other wide model boots on the market other than the Burton Ruler and Salomon Dialogue/Synapse you mentioned previously? I ask because I want to get a list compiled of all advertised wide boots currently available.


----------



## Wiredsport

Matty_B_Bop said:


> Do you happen to know if there are other wide model boots on the market other than the Burton Ruler and Salomon Dialogue/Synapse you mentioned previously? I ask because I want to get a list compiled of all advertised wide boots currently available.


Hi Matty,

It is just those for the time being.


----------



## d2cycles

I wear a size 10.5 US boot with a foot width of 4 & 5/8". I have Salomon Synapse Wide boots and they are fantastic. I will need new boots after this season and I plan to buy the same thing.


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

d2cycles said:


> I wear a size 10.5 US boot with a foot width of 4 & 5/8". I have Salomon Synapse Wide boots and they are fantastic. I will need new boots after this season and I plan to buy the same thing.


is that the only wide model boot you've tried? just curious if you have feedback on other wide boots.


----------



## emt.elikahan

Used to wear 9.5's, now have a pair of 8.5 wide Salomon Dialogue's. They fit great. Very comfortable. Can't wait to ride in them. Would love to see more options for wide feet. Varying stiffness's for one. The only 3 options right now are two pair of 6/10 stiffness (Burton and Salomon) and one pair of 7/10 (Salomon)... Would be nice to see some softer park boots and stiffer charging boots. Would also be cool if there were some double boa wide boots out there.
Can't wait for this season to start :jumping1: :snowboard1:


----------



## freshy

Holy shit about time snowboard boot manufacturers started taking wide feet into consideration. Personally Northwave boots have fit me really well over the last decade and a half, any other boots I bought ended up ruining my day.


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

freshy said:


> Holy shit about time snowboard boot manufacturers started taking wide feet into consideration. Personally Northwave boots have fit me really well over the last decade and a half, any other boots I bought ended up ruining my day.


Boot manufacturers haven't really taken wide feet into consideration at all. 

There are only 3 boots on the market between two manufacturers that are marketed and advertised as wide snowboard boots. 

The point of this thread is to help bring awareness to manufacturers regarding a desperate need for more wide snowboard boot options. 


With that said, what is your boot size? And what is the width of your feet?


----------



## freshy

Matty_B_Bop said:


> With that said, what is your boot size? And what is the width of your feet?


10.5 EEE, found that out at a place that sized up some work boots for me, crazy how nice a good fitting boot with the proper arch support feels. Usually have to size up to an 11 with snowboard boots.


----------



## Recon

I have had Burton wide Ions they were japan Asian fit 2013 Pirelli they were a mushy boot very soft with zero toe box rigidty.
You could crush the toe box with one hand overall a rubbish boot .


Some points to consider .
Footbeds will help control the foot from collapse and possible widening or lengthening of the foot.

Physically having good flexion in the lower leg and flexion at the ankle with increased range of motion is needed to board well.
Without flexion or a lack of it, the foot can twist in the boot making the rider believe the boot is too narrow or small.
This is often alongside footpain or oversized boots all blamed 100% on the boots and not the riders lack of physical condition .
Stretching is key in the lower legs in this scenario.


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

Recon said:


> I have had wide Ions they were japan Asian fit 2013 Pirelli they were a mushy boot very soft with zero toe box rigidty.
> You could crush the toe box with one hand overall a rubbish boot .
> 
> 
> Some points to consider .
> Footbeds will help control the foot from collapse and possible widening or lengthening of the foot.
> 
> Physically having good flexion in the lower leg and flexion at the ankle with increased range of motion is needed to board well.
> Without it the foot can twist in the boot making the rider believe the boot is too narrow or small.
> This is often alongside footpain blamed 100% on the boots and not the riders lack of physical condition .
> Stretching is key in the lower legs in this scenario.


That, or maybe it's just because my foot is too wide to fit into the actual boot itself (unless I size up) ...


----------



## chomps1211

Damn,.. I really need to stop procrastinating and measure my feet using the methods spelled out here! I have been wearing 10.5E to EEE boots and shoes for the last 25-30 years!

According to those little metal slidy foot measurer gizmos at the shoe store, I do not measure as a wide! However I cannot _cram_ my feet into a D width shoe!  :dunno:

I had to wear size 11.5 and 12 street shoes in high school!







(…of course that was the 70's so we were wearing goofy shit like these!!)  :facepalm3: :laugh:


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

chomps1211 said:


> Damn,.. I really need to stop procrastinating and measure my feet using the methods spelled out here! I have been wearing 10.5E to EEE boots and shoes for the last 25-30 years!
> 
> According to those little metal slidy foot measurer gizmos at the shoe store, I do not measure as a wide! However I cannot _cram_ my feet into a D width shoe!  :dunno:
> 
> I had to wear size 11.5 and 12 street shoes in high school!
> View attachment 76698
> 
> (…of course that was the 70's so we were wearing goofy shit like these!!)  :facepalm3: :laugh:


judging from your posts, you're obviously passionate about snowboarding. If you're passionate about snowboarding, you'll properly measure your feet. Takes two minutes. Do it. You won't regret it. Will give you an excuse to get new boots, too.


----------



## Wiredsport

chomps1211 said:


> Damn,.. I really need to stop procrastinating and measure my feet using the methods spelled out here! I have been wearing 10.5E to EEE boots and shoes for the last 25-30 years!
> 
> According to those little metal slidy foot measurer gizmos at the shoe store, I do not measure as a wide! However I cannot _cram_ my feet into a D width shoe!  :dunno:


Hi Chomps,

That Brannock Device (shiny gizmo) spells real trouble if used for snowboard boot fit. I would love to check out your barefoot measurements...and to get a look at them dogs....mmmmm. That goes for you too, Freshy - Post em up!


----------



## Wiredsport

Matty_B_Bop said:


> Boot manufacturers haven't really taken wide feet into consideration at all.
> 
> There are only 3 boots on the market between two manufacturers that are marketed and advertised as wide snowboard boots.
> 
> The point of this thread is to help bring awareness to manufacturers regarding a desperate need for more wide snowboard boot options.


3 models is actually a small miracle. For most of snowboarding's history the number of wide options was zero. And...it is important to look at the problems in sizing as a whole, not just at wide. 

The reason I say that is that the confusion over the difference between snowboard boot size (in relation to Mondopoint) and Brannock size has lead to a huge portion of snowboarders wearing their street shoe size (or larger) in snowboard boots. This leads to all kinds of performance issues. 

It also leads to riders with wide feet riding in boots that are too long for their feet (but an acceptable width). These riders are by in large not happy with their boots, but they are also not searching in large numbers for wide boots. For that reason wide boots have been slower sellers. You can witness this by the availability of overstock of the few wide models that are available.

Demand will dictate supply...as it should be. The best thing we can do is to get riders (Wide, D, Narrow) choosing boots using their Mondopoint size as the basis and leaving all of the converted sizes out of the buying decision. Once you have riders seeking out the correct mondopoint length, wide and narrow options will become viable. Until then we would not want the manufacturers to put the cart in front of the horse. The risk there is that they will introduce new widths, see slow sales and discontinue production. Keep in mind that there has been a dramatic reduction of SKU's in snowboarding over the past years. Lines are much trimmer than they used to be. That is good. It makes for a healthy industry.

Now, I do think that there may be a tiny little uptick showing up on the sales chart for wide boot models over the last year or so. That may be leading to some head scratching


----------



## SnowDragon

chomps1211 said:


> Damn,.. I really need to stop procrastinating and measure my feet using the methods spelled out here! I have been wearing 10.5E to EEE boots and shoes for the last 25-30 years!
> 
> According to those little metal slidy foot measurer gizmos at the shoe store, I do not measure as a wide! However I cannot _cram_ my feet into a D width shoe!  :dunno:
> 
> I had to wear size 11.5 and 12 street shoes in high school!
> View attachment 76698
> 
> (…of course that was the 70's so we were wearing goofy shit like these!!)  :facepalm3: :laugh:


Take the couple of minutes and measure chomps - just to be sure.
I did mine last week, after a decade of snowboarding, and was pleased to confirm that I am now, in fact, in the correct size boots for me.

And yes, I started the same way as most it appears, moving from a size 10 boot initially to my current size 8.5 regular width boot.:happy:


----------



## Deacon

Wiredsport said:


> 3 models is actually a small miracle. For most of snowboarding's history the number of wide options was zero. And...it is important to look at the problems in sizing as a whole, not just at wide.
> 
> The reason I say that is that the confusion over the difference between snowboard boot size (in relation to Mondopoint) and Brannock size has lead to a huge portion of snowboarders wearing their street shoe size (or larger) in snowboard boots. This leads to all kinds of performance issues.
> 
> It also leads to riders with wide feet riding in boots that are too long for their feet (but an acceptable width). These riders are by in large not happy with their boots, but they are also not searching in large numbers for wide boots. For that reason wide boots have been slower sellers. You can witness this by the availability of overstock of the few wide models that are available.
> 
> Demand will dictate supply...as it should be. The best thing we can do is to get riders (Wide, D, Narrow) choosing boots using their Mondopoint size as the basis and leaving all of the converted sizes out of the buying decision. Once you have riders seeking out the correct mondopoint length, wide and narrow options will become viable. Until then we would not want the manufacturers to put the cart in front of the horse. The risk there is that they will introduce new widths, see slow sales and discontinue production. Keep in mind that there has been a dramatic reduction of SKU's in snowboarding over the past years. Lines are much trimmer than they used to be. That is good. It makes for a healthy industry.
> 
> Now, I do think that there may be a tiny little uptick showing up on the sales chart for wide boot models over the last year or so. That may be leading to some head scratching


It becomes a self-fulfilling prophecy, so many retailers don't bother measuring correctly, because they're not interested in finding out a person needs a boot they don't have and they don't have the boot because they let people pick their own size based on comfort while they_ walk_ around the shop like it's a pair of tennis shoes.


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

Wiredsport said:


> 3 models is actually a small miracle. For most of snowboarding's history the number of wide options was zero. And...it is important to look at the problems in sizing as a whole, not just at wide.
> 
> The reason I say that is that the confusion over the difference between snowboard boot size (in relation to Mondopoint) and Brannock size has lead to a huge portion of snowboarders wearing their street shoe size (or larger) in snowboard boots. This leads to all kinds of performance issues.
> 
> It also leads to riders with wide feet riding in boots that are too long for their feet (but an acceptable width). These riders are by in large not happy with their boots, but they are also not searching in large numbers for wide boots. For that reason wide boots have been slower sellers. You can witness this by the availability of overstock of the few wide models that are available.
> 
> Demand will dictate supply...as it should be. The best thing we can do is to get riders (Wide, D, Narrow) choosing boots using their Mondopoint size as the basis and leaving all of the converted sizes out of the buying decision. Once you have riders seeking out the correct mondopoint length, wide and narrow options will become viable. Until then we would not want the manufacturers to put the cart in front of the horse. The risk there is that they will introduce new widths, see slow sales and discontinue production. Keep in mind that there has been a dramatic reduction of SKU's in snowboarding over the past years. Lines are much trimmer than they used to be. That is good. It makes for a healthy industry.
> 
> Now, I do think that there may be a tiny little uptick showing up on the sales chart for wide boot models over the last year or so. That may be leading to some head scratching



I completely agree with you. I think starting a movement, like you have here, encouraging and educating people how to measure their foot properly for SNOWBOARDING BOOTS, is the first step to driving change in the industry. As you know, snowboard boot sizing is much different than street shoe sizing, etc. 

But what's that saying about the snowboard boot industry itself? How come there are so many people in incorrectly sized boots? How come there are so many people that are misinformed about their correct snowboard boot size? One can argue that the snowboard boot industry has done a terrible job of educating their customers, their vendors and their employees. Is it because they think it's a lost cause? Is it because it's just too big of an industry? Is it because there is a lot of turnover? Is it because they care more about selling boots rather than getting people in their correct size? These are the questions that truly need to be answered. 

Moreover, how is it I've been riding incorrectly sized boots for the last 18 years of I've been snowboarding? With exception of the last few years, all of my boot purchases have been done in stores with trying boots on with a "professional" boot fitter. Like 99% of other customers, I was buying boots based on comfort rather than fit. I didn't know any better. Nor did the person actually sizing and selling me the boot. If I'm going to a shop to try on gear, aren't I doing my due diligence of trying to get correct equipment for my needs? What's wrong with this picture? 

I have 3 recent examples for those reading: 

*1.* Your boot sizing thread and my testimonial. After 18 years of snowboarding, I now finally understand my true size. I've been to several retailers to buy boots in the past, and I've always ended up with size 10.5 or 11 boots. After your thread, I've learned that I'm a size 8.5 and need a wide. That's a pretty drastic difference from what I was buying from the "experts" at these shops. 


*2.* My friend that lives above me started snowboarding last season (2014-2015). He took it upon himself to go to a snowboard shop and pick out boots, as I instructed him to do. This was before I discovered your thread and knowledge, Wired. After trying boots on with the boot specialist, he purchased size 11 Burton Ruler (non-wide). After about 10 days or riding, my friend was saying his heels were lifting out of the boot. This was while we were at Whistler - his first ever trip out west. Super sucky for him.

Fast forward, after discovering your thread, my friend started making fun of me for needing size 8.5 boots, haha. So, I decided to measure his feet with your method. Verdict? His feet are barely longer than mine, but are as wide as mine. He needs a 9 wide. What did he do? Bought Burton Ruler wides in a 9 after I recommended them. Nearly the same boot he bought the season before, but two sizes smaller and the wide version. What's that mean for him? He spent over $400 on boots when he could have spent half that. 

*3.* My girlfriend was wearing size 8 boots last year. Like the example above, she was getting heel lift after about 15 days of riding. Since she is a female, and this was her first year snowboarding, I definitely was sizing her based on comfort. This was also before I discovered your thread on how to properly measure your feet for snowboard boots. Where this example differs, however, is I bought these boots online rather than visiting a fitter. This was because I was looking for last season's gear as this was her first year and wasn't sure how much she would enjoy it. 

Last season I ended up purchasing multiple pairs and returning them until we thought we found the correct size (8, in this example). Now, after realizing she was the incorrect size after 15 days of riding, we needed to get her new boots for THIS season. This time, I had the knowledge of your correct measuring. However, I STILL decided to visit a store just for fun to see what the fitter would recommend size wise. What do you know, he recommended a size 8. The very size I knew was incorrect. So, we brought in her size 7 that I ordered beforehand and had them heat-molded. She got into them and thought they were much better than the 8. But at this point, we knew she needed a 7.5. I bought a couple of beanies and tipped the guy for his troubles. 





So, those are 3 examples of incorrectly sized boots. All of them were from visiting retailers and getting incorrectly sized. So, where does the problem begin? Does it begin with the boot manufacturer not properly educating their vendors? I personally think the boot manufacturers should be held most accountable. 

Why isn't there more education on how to correctly size your feet? Are we expecting everyone looking for new boots to visit Wired's thread? Why aren't there video tutorials on how to properly measure your feet on the manufacturers' websites? Or video tutorials on the vendor's websites? How come all the snowboard boot retailers I visited sold me incorrectly sized boots? Were they not trained and educated enough themselves by the manufacturers? Or is the goal just to sell boots that feel the most comfortable in store, regardless of proper fit? Everyone knows boots pack out, but nobody knows their correct size, or how to measure their correct size. What's up with that? 

With how much misinformation there is out there, I'm surprised that the snowboard boot industry even uses mondopoint to have some sort of standardization. Regardless, that just measures foot length. That still leaves concerns for those with wide feet, such as myself and others on here. Not one single shop I visited, or my friends visited, cared one bit about the width of our feet. When, in reality, that made a HUGE difference for two out of three of us. 

Thoughts?


*I apologize for the wall of text*


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Matty,

When you and your friends went in to buy boots, how were your feet measured?


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Matty,
> 
> When you and your friends went in to buy boots, how were your feet measured?


that metal scale thing that you find in department stores. 

or, mainly, just by trying boots on and being asked how it feels.


----------



## Wiredsport

Yup. Brannock device. That never ends well .


----------



## Deacon

Matty_B_Bop said:


> that metal scale thing that you find in department stores.
> 
> or, mainly, just by trying boots on and being asked how it feels.


I bought my first pair at a big box retailer, the next two from The House, in person. Nobody, not once, measured my feet. I did see a brannock device, but I've never seen then even use that.


----------



## Wiredsport

Yes, many buyers are simply asked what their _shoe_ size is. In turn, they tell the salesperson the shoe size that they are wearing (often even bigger than Brannock sizing) and then try on boots of that size or similar.

Going further in the wrong direction it is not uncommon for riders to be misinformed that they should be buying boots 1 size larger than their street shoe.

Online is equally tricky. Most will assume that the boot size that they need is their shoe size (or larger) and will never ask before buying.

The problems are compounded when other gear choices (wide boards, incorrectly sized bindings) etc are made based on the initial boot size error.


----------



## chomps1211

Matty_B_Bop said:


> ….If you're passionate about snowboarding, you'll properly measure your feet. Takes two minutes. Do it. You won't regret it. Will give you an excuse to get new boots, too.





Wiredsport said:


> Hi Chomps,
> 
> That Brannock Device (shiny gizmo) spells real trouble if used for snowboard boot fit. I would love to check out your barefoot measurements...and to get a look at them dogs....mmmmm. That goes for you too, Freshy - Post em up!





GreyDragon said:


> Take the couple of minutes and measure chomps - just to be sure.
> 
> ….And yes, I started the same way as most it appears, moving from a size 10 boot initially to my current size 8.5 regular width boot.:happy:


OK,.. This is what I came up with. 

Both L&R foot are within 1/16th inch of ea. other at *10.5 in.* That's *26.67 cm.*

According to WS's boot fitter tool,…. *I'm a 9???????*  

Sorry Wired,.. I do not doubt your expertise,.. but, No way! 
I can't believe that. Most of the size 11's I tried in the very beginning were _impossible_ to cram my foot into!!! I can squeeze my foot into a size 10 tennis shoe,… (_*if*_ it's a EEE width.) But there's *no way* my dogs are going into a size nine _anything_ without a chinese foot binding ceremony first!!!!

What say you to that, Oh fiendish fetishist of the footsies??  :laugh:



Width was a little trickier,.. I have some,.. let's say, _Knobish_ (..and on occasion, painful!) type deformity on my L foot at the joint of the tarsal & metatarsal for my Big Piggy!! :embarrased1: Proly arthritis related! :shrug:

R foot: 4.5 in. wide. *11.43 cm*
L foot: 4.625 in. (4-5/8) *11.7475 cm.*
(….of course I have no idea if this a particularly wide measurement or not!)


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

chomps1211 said:


> Matty_B_Bop said:
> 
> 
> 
> ….If you're passionate about snowboarding, you'll properly measure your feet. Takes two minutes. Do it. You won't regret it. Will give you an excuse to get new boots, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiredsport said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Chomps,
> 
> That Brannock Device (shiny gizmo) spells real trouble if used for snowboard boot fit. I would love to check out your barefoot measurements...and to get a look at them dogs....mmmmm. That goes for you too, Freshy - Post em up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreyDragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take the couple of minutes and measure chomps - just to be sure.
> 
> ….And yes, I started the same way as most it appears, moving from a size 10 boot initially to my current size 8.5 regular width boot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK,.. This is what I came up with.
> 
> Both L&R foot are within 1/16th inch of ea. other at *10.5 in.* That's *26.67 cm.*
> 
> According to WS's boot fitter tool,…. *I'm a 9???????*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Wired,.. I do not doubt your expertise,.. but, No way!
> I can't believe that. Most of the size 11's I tried in the very beginning were _impossible_ to cram my foot into!!! I can squeeze my foot into a size 10 tennis shoe,… (_*if*_ it's a EEE width.) But there's *no way* my dogs are going into a size nine _anything_ without a chinese foot binding ceremony first!!!!
> 
> What say you to that, Oh fiendish fetishist of the footsies??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Width was a little trickier,.. I have some,.. let's say, _Knobish_ (..and on occasion, painful!) type deformity on my L foot at the joint of the tarsal & metatarsal for my Big Piggy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proly arthritis related!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R foot: 4.5 in. wide. *11.43 cm*
> L foot: 4.625 in. (4-5/8) *11.7475 cm.*
> (….of course I have no idea if this a particularly wide measurement or not!)
Click to expand...

Alright, dude. Way to measure. I know Wired will want you to measure your feet again with pics to be 100% thorough, so be prepared. 

Lastly, trust the sizing of Wired's tool. I was wearing a size 11 because that's all I could cram my foot into. Little did I know that I needed a wide boot. I scaled back all the way to an 8.5 wide. 

Like me, you need a wide boot 100%. We have similar width measurements. 

Wait for Wired to chim in. Buckle up, your world is about to change. Start putting your bindings up for sale, too, if you're using size large bindings. 

I had to sell all my bindings and get smaller pairs because of how I thought my boot size was an 11 when it really is an 8.5 wide.


----------



## Deacon

chomps1211 said:


> OK,.. This is what I came up with.
> 
> Both L&R foot are within 1/16th inch of ea. other at *10.5 in.* That's *26.67 cm.*
> 
> According to WS's boot fitter tool,…. *I'm a 9???????*
> 
> Sorry Wired,.. I do not doubt your expertise,.. but, No way!
> I can't believe that. Most of the size 11's I tried in the very beginning were _impossible_ to cram my foot into!!! I can squeeze my foot into a size 10 tennis shoe,… (_*if*_ it's a EEE width.) But there's *no way* my dogs are going into a size nine _anything_ without a chinese foot binding ceremony first!!!!
> 
> What say you to that, Oh fiendish fetishist of the footsies??  :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> Width was a little trickier,.. I have some,.. let's say, _Knobish_ (..and on occasion, painful!) type deformity on my L foot at the joint of the tarsal & metatarsal for my Big Piggy!! :embarrased1: Proly arthritis related! :shrug:
> 
> R foot: 4.5 in. wide. *11.43 cm*
> L foot: 4.625 in. (4-5/8) *11.7475 cm.*
> (….of course I have no idea if this a particularly wide measurement or not!)


Chomps, your feet are the same length as my short foot and 1cm wider, and the 9 wide Rulers fit great. I had them heat molded after adding my Remind Kush, and I can't wait to get them on the hill.


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Chomps, 

The most important thing to focus on is that your foot is mondo 270. That is not a conversion, it is just a straight measurement based on you 267 mm foot. That is also the snowboard boot size that you will want. In snowboard boots that is converted to size 9 US.

For width you are between a EEE and EEEE. You will notice a world of performance gain when we get you into the correct size. The only boot that will truly offer you the correct fit is the Burton Ruler Wide in size 9. 

And, yes...I do want to see your bare foot on your current boot insert.

No really, I do.


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

Another SBF poster relegated to a Burton Ruler wide. 

This is why this thread exists. For us wide-footers, we literally only have ONE options. Sucks. 

However, I'm STOKED people are getting educated. Myself included. So stoked to be riding in properly sized boots and bindings for the first time ever in my entire snowboarding career of nearly two decades.


----------



## chomps1211

Wiredsport said:


> ....For width you are between a EEE and EEEE. You will notice a world of performance gain when we get you into the correct size. The only boot that will truly offer you the correct fit is the Burton Ruler Wide in size 9.
> 
> *And, yes...I do want to see your bare foot on your current boot insert.
> 
> No really, I do.*


I'm at work right now but I will see if I can get that done tomorrow. (...gonna have to grind the Talons down before posting pics of the tootsies!) :laugh: No really,..!!!  They could slice thru a water buffalos hide!!  

I have to say,.. I'm extremely skeptical! I can't remember which model they were,.. Only that they had the same speed lace dealys. But Burton's (in a size 11 btw! ) ...were one of the 3-4 different boots brands I bought & returned in spring of '11!! It was hell on my feet the first month or two riding. Whatever model Burtons they were,..? I couldn't stand to keep my feet in them longer than 30-40 minutes a pop! _TERRIBLE_, agonizing pain across the balls of my feet! The pain would actually become _more_ intense for a few minutes after I loosened and removed the boots. (...blood flow returning to tortured, oxygen starved nerves, no doubt!) :dunno:

I will admit that even tho I've been pretty happy with my 10.5 32 ST-Boas? (...enough so I have two pair!) It took quite a few posts here as well as searching out a half decent boot fitter to eliminate most of my foot pain problems. So even tho the 32's have been the best fit so far? They have not been without their share of comfort issues either. 

So for now,.. Until I can find and try a pair of those Rulers in wide and compare them,.. I will try to keep an open mind. :dry: :embarrased1:







_........size 9's?!!! :facepalm1: Harumphffff!! thas ridiculusss,... Cansee how thas evr gnna wrrrrc,...... grmble, fuss, fidget, grmmmble summore,.... Rmfff!!_  :hairy:


----------



## SnowDragon

Well chomps, I'll just reiterate what I said earlier...
Started with Size 10s (even 10.5 in one brand at one point!), and wearing size 8.5 now (no wides necessary for me). No heel lift issues anymore and the boots fit beautifully.

There's gotta be something to this!

P.S. I still usually wear size 10s for daily wear shoes.


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Chomps,

I completely get your skepticism. One of the problems with going to a longer than mondo sized boot to make up for a wide foot is that the structures of the (shorter) foot do not match up with the structures of the (longer) boot. That, and the motion within the boot caused by the extra length can lead to a lot of discomfort. I am confident that we can fix that for you when we get you into a boot of the correct length that also has the width to match your wide foot. Please keep in mind that not just any size 9 boot will work for you. At your width they will need to be the Burton Ruler Wides. Those will do it.

STOKED!


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

chomps1211 said:


> I'm at work right now but I will see if I can get that done tomorrow. (...gonna have to grind the Talons down before posting pics of the tootsies!) :laugh: No really,..!!!  They could slice thru a water buffalos hide!!
> 
> I have to say,.. I'm extremely skeptical! I can't remember which model they were,.. Only that they had the same speed lace dealys. But Burton's (in a size 11 btw! ) ...were one of the 3-4 different boots brands I bought & returned in spring of '11!! It was hell on my feet the first month or two riding. Whatever model Burtons they were,..? I couldn't stand to keep my feet in them longer than 30-40 minutes a pop! _TERRIBLE_, agonizing pain across the balls of my feet! The pain would actually become _more_ intense for a few minutes after I loosened and removed the boots. (...blood flow returning to tortured, oxygen starved nerves, no doubt!) :dunno:
> 
> I will admit that even tho I've been pretty happy with my 10.5 32 ST-Boas? (...enough so I have two pair!) It took quite a few posts here as well as searching out a half decent boot fitter to eliminate most of my foot pain problems. So even tho the 32's have been the best fit so far? They have not been without their share of comfort issues either.
> 
> So for now,.. Until I can find and try a pair of those Rulers in wide and compare them,.. I will try to keep an open mind. :dry: :embarrased1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _........size 9's?!!! :facepalm1: Harumphffff!! thas ridiculusss,... Cansee how thas evr gnna wrrrrc,...... grmble, fuss, fidget, grmmmble summore,.... Rmfff!!_  :hairy:


take it from me, dude - i went down 2.5 sizes (from an 11 to an 8.5). How skeptical do you think I was after measuring my foot and imputing the number in Wired's calculator? Just as skeptical as you, if not more. 

Now, when I tried my size 8 Burton Ruler Wide on in a size and was able to fit into them, I was shocked. (I got the 8 because it was on sale and thought I would try it.) This was after I could barely fit into a 10 (non-wide) at a retailer. When I got the 8.5, it fit like a glove and knew it would be perfect. After all, that's what my proper measurement stated. I couldn't fit into any other sized boots, such as a 10, because I needed a wide boot. 

Trust. Don't be stubborn.


----------



## SoCalSoul

Measured today and....

I'm 28.5 cm length which equates to 10.5s
12 cm/4.72 inches wide....

Yep...duck feet....:dry:


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

SoCalSoul said:


> Measured today and....
> 
> I'm 28.5 cm length which equates to 10.5s
> 12 cm/4.72 inches wide....
> 
> Yep...duck feet....:dry:


damn, dude. work it. what boot are you currently using with that wide of feet?


----------



## SoCalSoul

Matty_B_Bop said:


> damn, dude. work it. what boot are you currently using with that wide of feet?


Currently using size 11 Burton Raptors with a liner from another boot I had, which is wider than Burtons liners. They're comfy, decent response. I'll probably look into the Synapse when these turn to mush.

I like to tinker and dial in my gear, so it's not too surprising that I'm half a size away from my actual boot size.


----------



## Phedder

With a foot that wide I'd say it's a damn miracle that you're only half a size away, damn!


----------



## Wiredsport

SoCalSoul said:


> Currently using size 11 Burton Raptors with a liner from another boot I had, which is wider than Burtons liners. They're comfy, decent response. I'll probably look into the Synapse when these turn to mush.
> 
> I like to tinker and dial in my gear, so it's not too surprising that I'm half a size away from my actual boot size.


Hi Socal,

Your home fix / tinkering has you at only a half size above your mondo size. You already know about your width issue (EEE). That of course needs to be answered for and your fix gets you most of the way. If you go all the way down to 10.5 you may find that the Salomon Wide's are still not wide enough. A heat fit may make them work for you. That will depend on your specific foot shape. You can use the Ruler Wide's as your backup.


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

SoCalSoul said:


> Currently using size 11 Burton Raptors with a liner from another boot I had, which is wider than Burtons liners. They're comfy, decent response. I'll probably look into the Synapse when these turn to mush.
> 
> I like to tinker and dial in my gear, so it's not too surprising that I'm half a size away from my actual boot size.


which specific liners are you using in your Raptors? 

As Wired stated, the Salomon Synapse won't be wide enough for you. Although they're the stiffest wide model available, according to Wired they won't fit the width of your foot in the correct size you need. Don't compromise with a larger boot to accommodate width because you're not doing yourself any favors. 

Like me, you really only have one boot option if you want to ride in the correctly sized snowboard boot - the Burton Ruler Wide. 

I'd suggest writing to Burton asking for more wide versions to choose from, specifically stiffer models. This is what I did. The more people that ask for change, the more likely we're going to get it.


----------



## chomps1211

Matty_B_Bop said:


> *….I'd suggest writing to Burton asking for more wide versions to choose from*, specifically stiffer models. This is what I did. The more people that ask for change, the more likely we're going to get it.


I wouldn't necessarily want more wide offerings of Burton boots myself. Rather, I would like to see companies like ThirtyTwo & Salomon,.. Companies that already seem to have wider fitting boots,..! Boots that are better at accommodating us "paddle" footed snowboarders,..! I'd like to convince *these* companies to offer a few true,.. E to EEE wide sized boot!

Of course I do understand that since as of right now, Burton seems to be the only one offering a _genuine_ wide, wide boot. They might be more inclined and open to offering the same option with other models in their line-up.

In the almost five years I've been a member here,.. those companies, 32, Salomon, etc. They have been _chief_ among the recommendations we've given to NooB's asking about wide fit options. You would think that since they already seem to be aware of _and_ targeting buyers needing a wider fit, they would capitalize on a market that exists for E to EEE sized boots. :eyetwitch2::facepalm1:

Naturally, I can't say for sure if the afore mentioned companies have _deliberately_ designed their product with a wider "last" for molding the fit!! I have no idea if they actually made a conscious business decision to accommodate wide(r) footed boarders! Or if that was simply a coincidence of their particular manufacturer(s)? But if in fact they did _choose_ to go wider,..? I would presume they might be more open to offering a "True" wide model or three!! :dunno:

One would think that the manufacturer's would be (should be!) aware of the reasons why their customer base is making the decision to purchase their product,.. No???


----------



## SoCalSoul

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Socal,
> 
> Your home fix / tinkering has you at only a half size above your mondo size. You already know about your width issue (EEE). That of course needs to be answered for and your fix gets you most of the way. If you go all the way down to 10.5 you may find that the Salomon Wide's are still not wide enough. A heat fit may make them work for you. That will depend on your specific foot shape. You can use the Ruler Wide's as your backup.


Right on. I'll check out both.

Looking back at your BootSizer page though...I'm 1mm shy of size 11 mondo size. That's splitting hairs at that point. So would you suggest 10.5 or 11s Wired?


----------



## Wiredsport

SoCalSoul said:


> Right on. I'll check out both.
> 
> Looking back at your BootSizer page though...I'm 1mm shy of size 11 mondo size. That's splitting hairs at that point. So would you suggest 10.5 or 11s Wired?


Hi SoCal,

Is the 285 mm (28.5 cm) foot measurement correct? That would be 10.5 if so. Please let me know where you are seeing the 1 mm shy number. I am not seeing that.


----------



## SoCalSoul

Wiredsport said:


> Hi SoCal,
> 
> Is the 285 mm (28.5 cm) foot measurement correct? That would be 10.5 if so. Please let me know where you are seeing the 1 mm shy number. I am not seeing that.



On the snowboard bootsizer page. 286 mm equates to size 11. That's 1mm.


----------



## Wiredsport

SoCalSoul said:


> On the snowboard bootsizer page. 286 mm equates to size 11. That's 1mm.


Got it, I was going by this:



> Originally Posted by SoCalSou
> Measured today and....
> 
> I'm 28.5 cm length which equates to 10.5s
> 12 cm/4.72 inches wide....


No worries either way. 28.6 will fit into most 10.5's especially after a heat fit. It may be a bit snug at first but 1 mm can almost always be accommodated.


----------



## SoCalSoul

Wiredsport said:


> Got it, I was going by this:
> 
> 
> 
> No worries either way. 28.6 will fit into most 10.5's especially after a heat fit. It may be a bit snug at first but 1 mm can almost always be accommodated.


Right on. I'll make sure my toenails are cut every time I ride too, ha.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

chomps1211 said:


> I wouldn't necessarily want more wide offerings of Burton boots myself. Rather, I would like to see companies like ThirtyTwo & Salomon,.. Companies that already seem to have wider fitting boots,..! Boots that are better at accommodating us "paddle" footed snowboarders,..! I'd like to convince *these* companies to offer a few true,.. E to EEE wide sized boot!
> 
> Of course I do understand that since as of right now, Burton seems to be the only one offering a _genuine_ wide, wide boot. They might be more inclined and open to offering the same option with other models in their line-up.
> 
> In the almost five years I've been a member here,.. those companies, 32, Salomon, etc. They have been _chief_ among the recommendations we've given to NooB's asking about wide fit options. You would think that since they already seem to be aware of _and_ targeting buyers needing a wider fit, they would capitalize on a market that exists for E to EEE sized boots. :eyetwitch2::facepalm1:
> 
> Naturally, I can't say for sure if the afore mentioned companies have _deliberately_ designed their product with a wider "last" for molding the fit!! I have no idea if they actually made a conscious business decision to accommodate wide(r) footed boarders! Or if that was simply a coincidence of their particular manufacturer(s)? But if in fact they did _choose_ to go wider,..? I would presume they might be more open to offering a "True" wide model or three!! :dunno:
> 
> One would think that the manufacturer's would be (should be!) aware of the reasons why their customer base is making the decision to purchase their product,.. No???


In my original post of this thread, I urged those needing a wide model boot to write their _favorite_ boot manufacture. 

The reason I suggested you write Burton is because you're already wearing Burton boots. But also because Burton already makes the widest model on the market. That being said, how hard would it be for Burton to make, say, their Ion in a wide? They already have a wide in their Ruler . . . why can't they offer a wide option for a stiffer model like the Ion? Salomon does it. 

I would love to see 32, etc offer wide versions of their already popular boots. 

Lastly, from what I read on here, 32 has some of the more narrow boots on the market. is this true? Nobody knows. Why? Because snowboard boot manufacturers, unfortunately, do not use any standardization when it comes to foot width - a sub-goal of this thread. 

As I said before, we're lucky the snowboard boot industry uses mondo as a standardization for length.


----------



## tokyo_dom

Not sure if it has been mentioned yet, since i dont have wide feet... but noticed this thread, and it reminded me that there are a few boots sold here in Japan as being "Japan fit" and they are made slightly wider to accommodate their typically wider feet. 

I often find myself hitting my toe on the end of size 9s even though i have room on the sides of my feet.

i.e. 
http://store.shopping.yahoo.co.jp/snb-shop/b03-16-011.html?sc_e=slga_pla

Only problem is of course, that you would need to pay the exorbitant Japanese prices!


----------



## chomps1211

Matty_B_Bop said:


> In my original post of this thread, I urged those needing a wide model boot to write their _favorite_ boot manufacture.
> 
> The reason I suggested you write Burton is because you're already wearing Burton boots....
> 
> I would love to see 32, etc offer wide versions of their already popular boots.
> 
> Lastly, from what I read on here, 32 has some of the more narrow boots on the market. is this true? Nobody knows. Why? Because snowboard boot manufacturers, unfortunately, do not use any standardization when it comes to foot width - a sub-goal of this thread.


Not sure where you got the idea I wear Burton boots. I did mention I bought a pair of Burtons from REI, early my first month of riding. However, I promptly returned them. Excruciating fucking things. 

I have heard others as well over the last 2 years or so saying that 32's run narrow. If this is true, I think that is a change from the way they used to fit. (...both of my 32's are older than that.) Pretty sure they used to run wide. Then again, maybe that was only for certain models! :dunno: 

I haven't tried on any other 32's since purchasing my second pair of ST Boas in '13, so I really couldn't say.


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

chomps1211 said:


> Not sure where you got the idea I wear Burton boots. I did mention I bought a pair of Burtons from REI, early my first month of riding. However, I promptly returned them. Excruciating fucking things.
> 
> I have heard others as well over the last 2 years or so saying that 32's run narrow. If this is true, I think that is a change from the way they used to fit. (...both of my 32's are older than that.) Pretty sure they used to run wide. Then again, maybe that was only for certain models! :dunno:
> 
> I haven't tried on any other 32's since purchasing my second pair of ST Boas in '13, so I really couldn't say.


sorry, dude! I must have got you confused with a different poster. I thought you had Burton boots. Regardless, my post still stands! Haha. 

If you really like ThirtyTwo, write them encouraging them to make a wide (EEE+) option.


----------



## jtg

Now, if only the Ruler Wide had a little bit of volume so they wouldn't crush the top of my foot :RantExplode:

Every other boot seems to have way more room, not sure how that doesn't bother other people.


----------



## Phedder

tokyo_dom said:


> i.e.
> ¥Ð¡¼¥È¥ó 2016Ç¯¥â¥Ç¥ë ¥Ð¡¼¥È¥ó BURTON ¥Ð¡¼¥È¥ó ¥Ö¡¼¥Ä ION-LE :b03-16-011:SNB-SHOP - ÄÌÈÎ - Yahoo!¥·¥ç¥Ã¥Ô¥ó¥°
> 
> Only problem is of course, that you would need to pay the exorbitant Japanese prices!


At first I thought those prices were insane. Then I compared them to New Zealand prices at full retail, and they're almost identical :dry: Guess if I ever end up in Japan, some Asian Fit Ions could be worth a shot!


----------



## Wiredsport

One thing to keep in mind. Many of the riders in these threads are finding that they have been wearing boots that have been 2, 3 and even 4 boot sizes too large. No boot can perform well with those foot/size discrepancies. In many cases this has driven them (understandably) to wearing more rigid boots, adding structures within boots, etc in an attempt to correct for this initial sizing issue.

Very often when these riders then move to their actual boot size many of their old perceptions about the perfect boot also changes. Some may choose to stay with a stiffer model while others will migrate to more neutral boots.


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

Wiredsport said:


> One thing to keep in mind. Many of the riders in these threads are finding that they have been wearing boots that have been 2, 3 and even 4 boot sizes too large. No boot can perform well with those foot/size discrepancies. In many cases this has driven them (understandably) to wearing more rigid boots, adding structures within boots, etc in an attempt to correct for this initial sizing issue.
> 
> Very often when these riders then move to their actual boot size many of their old perceptions about the perfect boot also changes. Some may choose to stay with a stiffer model while others will migrate to more neutral boots.


That's a great point. When you start wearing the correct size, your preference is back to ground zero, so it might take some time to figure out what your true preference is again. 

However, my cry to the boot manufacturers still applies. For wide footers, we might not get to truly figure out our preference if we only have 1-3 options, especially when it comes to flex rating for different riding styles.


----------



## Wiredsport

In a perfect world snowboard boots would have *a single size designation* and it would be the full Mondopoint size standard. For example 290/104. *That is the length and the width of the foot in mm that a boot is designed to fit*. That is how Mondopoint was intended to be used.

There would be no conversions such as US 11, UK 10, Euro 45, etc which only serve to confuse as they do not match up with the shoe sizes that riders are used to using. Width would also be a simple measurement in millimeters rather than an odd conversion to Brannock widths such as D or E.

This would be such a huge improvement because everyone has a tape measure or a ruler at home and can get these two measurements in 30 seconds.

If there was only one size given, it would force the measurement and that would solve many of the sizing issues that we are seeing in these threads.

STOKED!


----------



## pescadero

Wide feet, narrow heel, high arch, large calves.

I'm the poster child for boots never fitting.

Foot length - 275mm
Forefoot width - 115mm
Heel width - 68mm

Currently riding ancient (2002) size 10.5 Solomon Malamutes. 









They're the best fitting boots I've ever had - but they're still too tight in the forefoot, too loose at the heel, and put too much pressure on the transverse arch.

Wide boots are unlikely to be a fix though - as they're generally all around wider. Someone needs to make boots for folks with feet shaped like swim fins.


----------



## chomps1211

pescadero said:


> ...Wide boots are unlikely to be a fix though - as they're generally all around wider. *Someone needs to make boots for folks with feet shaped like swim fins.*


Not that I could possibly take advantage of it,.. _(Short of winning the lottery that is,)_ But is there anyone out there that can/does/would make "Custom" fitted Snowboard Boots from the ground up? Something designed specifically around an individuals unique feet?!

I imagine there proly is some obscure little guy or outfit that would or could for the Super Rich, Aspen crowd. I'm just wondering if anyone does this for the "modestly wealthy?  :lol:

Maybe some company that does this for the pro's or racers?


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

Chomps, 

I thought you were going to post pics with your feet on the inserts? Aren't we still trying to convert you to a properly fitting boot?


----------



## Wiredsport

Matty_B_Bop said:


> Chomps,
> 
> I thought you were going to post pics with your feet on the inserts? Aren't we still trying to convert you to a properly fitting boot?


No doubt dude. C'mon Chomps. We've all painted our nails before, nothing to be embarrassed about.


----------



## emt.elikahan

tokyo_dom said:


> Not sure if it has been mentioned yet, since i dont have wide feet... but noticed this thread, and it reminded me that there are a few boots sold here in Japan as being "Japan fit" and they are made slightly wider to accommodate their typically wider feet.
> 
> I often find myself hitting my toe on the end of size 9s even though i have room on the sides of my feet.
> 
> i.e.
> ¥Ð¡¼¥È¥ó 2016Ç¯¥â¥Ç¥ë ¥Ð¡¼¥È¥ó BURTON ¥Ð¡¼¥È¥ó ¥Ö¡¼¥Ä ION-LE :b03-16-011:SNB-SHOP - ÄÌÈÎ - Yahoo!¥·¥ç¥Ã¥Ô¥ó¥°
> 
> Only problem is of course, that you would need to pay the exorbitant Japanese prices!


So companies are making wide boots, but just not marketing them outside of Japan..? Perhaps if they're convinced there's a market for wide boots elsewhere, they'll start selling these other wide boots all over!?


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

Talked to one of my friends from childhood yesterday, who also is one of the first people I've ever went snowboarding with. I haven't gone snowboarding with him since middle school, but we got on the subject and started talking about gear. 

He said he's wearing size 13 snowboard boots (with a non-wide board) and I wanted to slap him. 

So, I measured his feet. He's a 27 and 27.5 for his feet, which equates to a 9 and 9.5 snowboard boot. Of course, he has wide feet, between 3E and 4E width. So, he's been sizing up to bigger boots because those are the only size that wouldn't make his feet go numb.

Of course, his direction to get these boots were from a local shop. 

So, to recap:

- my friend is wearing boots 3.5 sizes too big to "accommodate" his wide feet
- he could size down his bindings
- he's using a regular width board in size 13 boots

I'm trying to help him get new equipment, but he is content with his ill-fitting gear. Bums me out because I know he could be enjoying his riding so much more.


----------



## kingslay

Just came across this threat and wanted to share what Wired did for me.

I´ve alwas had size 12 Boots. Mostly Burton because they have the most reduced footpint (lengthwise). After measuring i ended up with size 11 Burton ruler´s wide. I was more than sceptical at first. But now i couldnt be happier.
The Boots just fit like a dream. I got less heeldrag and i even could size down on my binding size. Wich is great because i like to ride narrower boards... and its less weight.
However i really would love to see Burton make another more stiff or Highend Model in wide. LIke the Imperial or the ion.

I have to bring another Boot up in the Mix that could work for wide footed people. the deeluxe the street

As far as i know its not marketed as a wide boot... but it felt just as comfy as the ruler or even a bit more roomsy. they have about the same if not better footprint reduction. its a more softer boot but deeluxe offers so called TPS shields
you can put them in your boots and it will make it stiffer. i havent ridden that boot yet just tried it on in a shop after purchasing the ruler wide and that was the only boot so far i also could downsize to a 11. so maybe its worth a try.

cheers & big thx again to Wiredsport!!


----------



## Wiredsport

emt.elikahan said:


> So companies are making wide boots, but just not marketing them outside of Japan..? Perhaps if they're convinced there's a market for wide boots elsewhere, they'll start selling these other wide boots all over!?


Consider that Lange Ski boots (for example) offers 4 widths (in the USA) designed from narrow to wide and that all of their key models have 2 widths. They produce boots in 92, 97, 100, 102. Oddly, those are the last widths rather than the mondo size (foot width that the boot is designed to fit as dictated by the mondopoint standard), but still this is notably better than the snowboard industry.

I would far rather see a brand offer 2 models in 4 widths than 8 models.


----------



## chomps1211

Matty_B_Bop said:


> Chomps,
> 
> I thought you were going to post pics with your feet on the inserts?


I don't have the original inserts. I have a custom footbed from Sidas and I have a Sole in my newer pair of ST boa's! Both have been cut down to fit the boots so I'm not certain what they will show you as they are not an accurate representation of the space inside of the liner.



Wiredsport said:


> No doubt dude. C'mon Chomps. We've all painted our nails before, nothing to be embarrassed about.


Haha! Nail polish remover!! Worked just fine,…! 

Here's those pics with the ruler.























-edit- You can see the large(ish) calcified knob on the joint of the first Tarsal/Metatarsal! 









(…I've trimmed the claws since taking those!) :laugh:


----------



## Wiredsport

Chomps, I would love to get you into a pair of Ruler Wide's in size 9. Your feet are begging for them. Yes, begging.


----------



## chomps1211

Wiredsport said:


> Chomps, I would love to get you into a pair of Ruler Wide's in size 9. Your feet are begging for them. Yes, begging.


I believe I'll bite the bullet and order a pair! Still wish I could try them on first tho. But as I said,.. Nobody has 'em in stock local. :shrug:


----------



## Deacon

chomps1211 said:


> I believe I'll bite the bullet and order a pair! Still wish I could try them on first tho. But as I said,.. Nobody has 'em in stock local. :shrug:


Prepare for your mind to be blown. 

And your feet to be happy.


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

chomps1211 said:


> I believe I'll bite the bullet and order a pair! Still wish I could try them on first tho. But as I said,.. Nobody has 'em in stock local. :shrug:


order last year's model. 

found these for you for a good price. if they don't work, you just return them. But, they'll work. 


Burton Ruler Snowboard Boots - Men's

free shipping and no tax. Jump on them quick before they're gone. 

Only difference from this year and last year is the laces (and color, obviously).


----------



## ChloricName34

So basically, I have fucked up with my regular shoes for too damn long and varied from a 11 to a 13. However, I'm buying boots and I'm almost positive my feet are wide. The problem is, I don't have a definite shoe size for myself to see whether I'm wide or not... My foot is 10.4 inches long and 4 inches wide. I think It's wide.


----------



## Phedder

ChloricName34 said:


> So basically, I have fucked up with my regular shoes for too damn long and varied from a 11 to a 13. However, I'm buying boots and I'm almost positive my feet are wide. The problem is, I don't have a definite shoe size for myself to see whether I'm wide or not... My foot is 10.4 inches long and 4 inches wide. I think It's wide.


Bang on an 8.5 Wide.


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

ChloricName34 said:


> So basically, I have fucked up with my regular shoes for too damn long and varied from a 11 to a 13. However, I'm buying boots and I'm almost positive my feet are wide. The problem is, I don't have a definite shoe size for myself to see whether I'm wide or not... My foot is 10.4 inches long and 4 inches wide. I think It's wide.


if you are for sure you are a 10.4" foot, which is 26.4cm, then you are a size 8.5 boot. You definitely have wide feet as well.

As Phedder said, you need size 8.5 WIDE snowboard boots.


----------



## ChloricName34

Matty_B_Bop said:


> if you are for sure you are a 10.4" foot, which is 26.4cm, then you are a size 8.5 boot. You definitely have wide feet as well.
> 
> As Phedder said, you need size 8.5 WIDE snowboard boots.


I trust y'all's, im just scared because I'm wearing size 12 sneakers and shit.... But I'll go to dicks and pray they have some snow gear soon. Otherwises, I got nowhere to go.


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

ChloricName34 said:


> I trust y'all's, im just scared because I'm wearing size 12 sneakers and shit.... But I'll go to dicks and pray they have some snow gear soon. Otherwises, I got nowhere to go.


Like me, you were sizing up to accommodate your wide foot. that's no good for many reasons. 

if you measured your foot properly, you're an 8.5 like me. I don't know if Dick's carries the Burton Ruler wide, but we have similar feet and the 8.5 Burton Ruler wide fits me like a glove. I was perviously wearing size 11 boots. 

I can't tell you how stoked I am to be using properly fitting boots this season for the first time since I've started snowboarding.


----------



## ChloricName34

Matty_B_Bop said:


> Like me, you were sizing up to accommodate your wide foot. that's no good for many reasons.
> 
> if you measured your foot properly, you're an 8.5 like me. I don't know if Dick's carries the Burton Ruler wide, but we have similar feet and the 8.5 Burton Ruler wide fits me like a glove. I was perviously wearing size 11 boots.
> 
> I can't tell you how stoked I am to be using properly fitting boots this season for the first time since I've started snowboarding.


That's great! Hopefully dicks does. Otherwise, no new gear this year. My mom says I can only buy boots from dicks so I can make sure they fit. But I doubt they will. Sad


----------



## Deacon

ChloricName34 said:


> That's great! Hopefully dicks does. Otherwise, no new gear this year. My mom says I can only buy boots from dicks so I can make sure they fit. But I doubt they will. Sad


Does your mom have some sort of special interest in dicks?

Sorry, couldn't resist. Seriously though, it's much less expensive to buy boots that fit than ride in pain.


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

ChloricName34 said:


> That's great! Hopefully dicks does. Otherwise, no new gear this year. My mom says I can only buy boots from dicks so I can make sure they fit. But I doubt they will. Sad


i don't know what it is, but moms love Dick's. 


just checked the website, and no Burton Ruler wide on there.


----------



## ChloricName34

Lol, Yeah I understand. I checked the website and they don't even carry the boot. Welp. time to wait for next season.


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

ChloricName34 said:


> Lol, Yeah I understand. I checked the website and they don't even carry the boot. Welp. time to wait for next season.


dude, that sucks. convince your mom you need different boots. your feet depend on it.


----------



## ChloricName34

well, my mom wants me to buy instore so its easier to return, but the only store around here doesn't carry. are there any online stores that have hella good return policy?


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

ChloricName34 said:


> well, my mom wants me to buy instore so its easier to return, but the only store around here doesn't carry. are there any online stores that have hella good return policy?


pretty much every competitive online retailer has a great return policy. you can always review their return policy on their website before buying, also.


----------



## Phedder

ChloricName34 said:


> well, my mom wants me to buy instore so its easier to return, but the only store around here doesn't carry. are there any online stores that have hella good return policy?


Burton Ruler Wide Snowboard Boots 2016 | evo

They have all sizes available and a great returns policy.


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

Phedder said:


> Burton Ruler Wide Snowboard Boots 2016 | evo
> 
> They have all sizes available and a great returns policy.


this. considering your circumstances, if you call to place the order, ask them to have a return label made for you already just in case. Evo is great.


----------



## Phedder

Wired might want to set up a referrals commission with some of the major Snowboard Boot suppliers hah. Or start stocking the Ruler Wide and Salomon Wide boots himself!


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

Phedder said:


> Wired might want to set up a referrals commission with some of the major Snowboard Boot suppliers hah. Or start stocking the Ruler Wide and Salomon Wide boots himself!


Wired really knows his stuff. And he's committed to helping the snowboard industry, one rider at a time. Pretty amazing. 

I think for those that learn what Wired teaches, there is a responsibility for those to spread that knowledge even more.


----------



## Phedder

Absolutely. Comfortable boots and a board that's the right width to get the response you're after make a world of difference, especially for those coming from ill-fitting gear!


----------



## Wiredsport

ChloricName34 said:


> So basically, I have fucked up with my regular shoes for too damn long and varied from a 11 to a 13. However, I'm buying boots and I'm almost positive my feet are wide. The problem is, I don't have a definite shoe size for myself to see whether I'm wide or not... My foot is 10.4 inches long and 4 inches wide. I think It's wide.


Hi Chloric,

Don't feel bad about this. It is entirely common now for street shoes to be worn 3 and 4 sizes too large. We have hundreds of threads here on the forum that result in that same revelation. The same (of course) then becomes true of your snowboard boots if that sizing is used (which it typically is).

Your foot is just a tiny bit above a normal D. Your US Brannock size is 9 and your snowboard boot size is Mondopoint 26.5 which converts to US 8.5. As you are very close to D you likely can get away with a normal width boot that has a fuller fit. It will make a huge difference for you to downsize to your mondopoint size. If your mom still won't go for that, go for a size 9 in wider fitting "normal" boot. In short, don't worry, we can find you a boot that works well at Dicks. Be prepared however, it is going to feel wierd to you at first as you have been wearing your shoes 3-4 sizes too large. Also, a heat fit will be suggested.

Please post a photo of your bare foot standing on the insert of your current size 12 shoe insert. This can be pulled from the bottom of your shoe. We will use this to help sway your mom! You can honestly tell her that snowboarding in a boot that is 3-4 sizes too large is dangerous.


----------



## ChloricName34

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Chloric,
> 
> Don't feel bad about this. It is entirely common now for street shoes to be worn 3 and 4 sizes too large. We have hundreds of threads here on the forum that result in that same revelation. The same (of course) then becomes true of your snowboard boots if that sizing is used (which it typically is).
> 
> Your foot is just a tiny bit above a normal D. Your US Brannock size is 9 and your snowboard boot size is Mondopoint 26.5 which converts to US 8.5. As you are very close to D you likely can get away with a normal width boot that has a fuller fit. It will make a huge difference for you to downsize to your mondopoint size. If your mom still won't go for that, go for a size 9 in wider fitting "normal" boot. In short, don't worry, we can find you a boot that works well at Dicks. Be prepared however, it is going to feel wierd to you at first as you have been wearing your shoes 3-4 sizes too large. Also, a heat fit will be suggested.
> 
> Please post a photo of your bare foot standing on the insert of your current size 12 shoe insert. This can be pulled from the bottom of your shoe. We will use this to help sway your mom! You can honestly tell her that snowboarding in a boot that is 3-4 sizes too large is dangerous.


That's great! I'll post photos later, as I'm at school right now. Are there any boards that are just wider in general? I think I'm going to have to stick with burton, but I'm really excited about Evo.


----------



## Wiredsport

ChloricName34 said:


> That's great! I'll post photos later, as I'm at school right now. Are there any boards that are just wider in general?


Hi,

Do you mean boots?


----------



## ChloricName34

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do you mean boots?


Oops. Yeah. I was thinking about something else and I got them confused.


----------



## Wiredsport

ChloricName34 said:


> Oops. Yeah. I was thinking about something else and I got them confused.


Got it. Yes, there are definitely wider models in the "normal" range without going to Wide. Let's first have a look at your foot and see where that lands us.


----------



## chomps1211

Wiredsport said:


> Chomps, I would love to get you into a pair of Ruler Wide's in size 9. Your feet are begging for them. Yes, begging.





Deacon said:


> Prepare for your mind to be blown.
> 
> And your feet to be happy.





Matty_B_Bop said:


> order last year's model.
> 
> found these for you for a good price. if they don't work, you just return them. But, they'll work.
> 
> 
> Burton Ruler Snowboard Boots - Men's
> 
> free shipping and no tax. Jump on them quick before they're gone.


_Done_ & *done!*  :jumping1: (…hope that Berg's place is legit!)  Never heard of them before, but they were $30 cheaper even than the House for those same boots, so,..? :dunno:



Matty_B_Bop said:


> ….Only difference from this year and last year is the laces (and color, obviously).


What's different aout the laces? I didn't notice anything. Are these still a two zone lacing system? That' definitely something I think I could benefit from over the single Boa type lacing. I like the idea of being able to crank down at the ankle/shin while leaving the forefoot a little more room for blood circulation!! :dry: 

Anyway, it's done. Should get 'em in about a week!








(….and if I can't _Jam_ my tootsies into these? You guys are gonna get _SUCH_ an "I toldja so!!!")  :laugh:


----------



## Wiredsport

chomps1211 said:


> _Done_ & *done!*
> (….and if I can't _Jam_ my tootsies into these? You guys are gonna get _SUCH_ an "I toldja so!!!")  :laugh:


I will pay for their return if they don't fit...and it still will have been worth it to me just to know that those nails have been trimmed. :hairy:


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

chomps said:


> What's different aout the laces? I didn't notice anything. Are these still a two zone lacing system? That' definitely something I think I could benefit from over the single Boa type lacing. I like the idea of being able to crank down at the ankle/shin while leaving the forefoot a little more room for blood circulation!!


The lacing system is essentially the exact same, which is super nice. The difference is between the actual laces. The laces on 2016 version have a lifetime warranty from breakage. 

From Burton's site:



Burton said:


> Speed Zone:tm: Lacing System Powered by NEW Burton Exclusive New England Ropes with a Lifetime Warranty
> NEW for 2016, Speed Zone:tm: Lacing now features streamlined, re-profiled lace guides and jam cleats on all models (excluding the Moto and Mint) for increased performance and greater durability. The system retains lightning fast lacing control by allowing you to customize the fit of the upper and lower zone in seconds. More power means more rebound, wrap and response with less lacing effort. New England Rope laces add a virtually indestructible character worthy of our Lifetime Warranty.


----------



## Orangejoe

12EEEE shoe size here.

No measurements handy at the time.


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

Orangejoe said:


> 12EEEE shoe size here.
> 
> No measurements handy at the time.


when you get a sec, try and post up some measurements so we can help you out.


----------



## ChloricName34

That is a size twelve.....


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

ChloricName34 said:


> That is a size twelve.....


DEFINITELY way TOO big as we discussed. Thanks for posting up some pics. 

Wired will echo and give you further advice. Stay tuned.


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Chloric,

Thanks for the photo. When we size you for a snowboard boot we are aiming to have your foot overhang the insert by ~1 cm. We can see inside your street shoe how much extra room there is. What I wrote below remains my best suggestion for you. Let us know how you fare at the boot store.

STOKED!

_Your foot is just a tiny bit above a normal D. Your US Brannock size is 9 and your snowboard boot size is Mondopoint 26.5 which converts to US 8.5. As you are very close to D you likely can get away with a normal width boot that has a fuller fit. It will make a huge difference for you to downsize to your mondopoint size. If your mom still won't go for that, go for a size 9 in wider fitting "normal" boot. In short, don't worry, we can find you a boot that works well at Dicks. Be prepared however, it is going to feel weird to you at first as you have been wearing your shoes 3-4 sizes too large. Also, a heat fit will be suggested._


----------



## ChloricName34

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Chloric,
> 
> Thanks for the photo. When we size you for a snowboard boot we are aiming to have your foot overhang the insert by ~1 cm. We can see inside your street shoe how much extra room there is. What I wrote below remains my best suggestion for you. Let us know how you fare at the boot store.
> 
> STOKED!
> 
> _Your foot is just a tiny bit above a normal D. Your US Brannock size is 9 and your snowboard boot size is Mondopoint 26.5 which converts to US 8.5. As you are very close to D you likely can get away with a normal width boot that has a fuller fit. It will make a huge difference for you to downsize to your mondopoint size. If your mom still won't go for that, go for a size 9 in wider fitting "normal" boot. In short, don't worry, we can find you a boot that works well at Dicks. Be prepared however, it is going to feel weird to you at first as you have been wearing your shoes 3-4 sizes too large. Also, a heat fit will be suggested._


Alright sweet! So, when I try the boots, should I pull out the insert and look at that? Or should I just feel and see if it fits.


----------



## Wiredsport

ChloricName34 said:


> Alright sweet! So, when I try the boots, should I pull out the insert and look at that? Or should I just feel and see if it fits.


Hi Chloric,

Do both . You are looking for ~1 cm of insert overhang. Here are our stock tips on fit:

Your boots should be snug!
The most common complaint about boots is that they are too loose, not too tight. The junction between rider and board begins with the boot, as it is in the most direct contact with the rider. When fitting boots, use the following method: A. Slip into the boot. B. Kick your heel back against the ground several times to drive it back into the boot's heel pocket. C. Lace the boot tightly, as though you were going to ride. NOTE: This is where most sizing mistakes are made. A snowboard boot is shaped like an upside down "7". The back has a good degree of forward lean. Thus, when you drop into the boot, your heel may be resting up to an inch away from the back of the boot, and your toes may be jammed into the front of the boot. Until the boot is tightly laced, you will not know if it is a proper fit. D. Your toes should now have firm pressure against the front of the boot. As this is the crux of sizing, let's discuss firm pressure: When you flex your knee forward hard, the pressure should lighten, or cease, as your toes pull back. At no time should you feel numbness or lose circulation. Your toes will be in contact with the end of the boot, unlike in a properly fit street or athletic shoe (snowboard boots are designed to fit more snugly than your other shoes). When you have achieved this combination of firm pressure and no circulation loss, you have found the correct size!


----------



## ChloricName34

HI GUYS! SO I realized that my dad had some size 11's at home so I decided to wear them, They were almost perfect when it came to snugness... My left foot felt like it was being gently carressed, while my right foot's toes were actually a little smushed. Its a burton moto, I don't want to call anyone out, because I think I misunderstood the entire mondo point scale, but How come my feet fit pretty well? Also, I don't want to bring in bindings, but, do size 11.5 (I'm probably moving up, to prevent squished toes) need large or medium bindings? (Union contacts) and also, how do I prevent blue toes? My dad lost toenails because he said, his toes touched the front. Thanks for all the help so far. Also, I'm probably going to buy from EVo, because of their warranty and stuff, and they have a sale for past year bindings and boots... It ends tommorow... What do you think happens to the stuff? It's probably going to go back up in price right?


----------



## Deacon

ChloricName34 said:


> HI GUYS! SO I realized that my dad had some size 11's at home so I decided to wear them, They were almost perfect when it came to snugness... My left foot felt like it was being gently carressed, while my right foot's toes were actually a little smushed. Its a burton moto, I don't want to call anyone out, because I think I misunderstood the entire mondo point scale, but How come my feet fit pretty well? Also, I don't want to bring in bindings, but, do size 11.5 (I'm probably moving up, to prevent squished toes) need large or medium bindings? (Union contacts) and also, how do I prevent blue toes? My dad lost toenails because he said, his toes touched the front. Thanks for all the help so far. Also, I'm probably going to buy from EVo, because of their warranty and stuff, and they have a sale for past year bindings and boots... It ends tommorow... What do you think happens to the stuff? It's probably going to go back up in price right?


----------



## ChloricName34

Deacon said:


>


Shit what did I do?


----------



## emt.elikahan

ChloricName34 said:


> Shit what did I do?


This might help...



Wiredsport said:


> Hi Chloric,
> 
> _Your foot is just a tiny bit above a normal D. *Your US Brannock size is 9 and your snowboard boot size is Mondopoint 26.5 which converts to US 8.5. *As you are very close to D you likely can get away with a normal width boot that has a fuller fit. *It will make a huge difference for you to downsize to your mondopoint size.* _





ChloricName34 said:


> ... Also, I don't want to bring in bindings, but, do *size 11.5 (I'm probably moving up, to prevent squished toes*) need large or medium bindings? (Union contacts) and also, how do I prevent blue toes? My dad lost toenails because he said, his toes touched the front. Thanks for all the help so far. Also, I'm probably going to buy from EVo, because of their warranty and stuff, and they have a sale for past year bindings and boots... It ends tommorow... What do you think happens to the stuff? It's probably going to go back up in price right?




:eyetwitch2:


----------



## ChloricName34

emt.elikahan said:


> This might help...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :eyetwitch2:


That's why I'm so confused. The 11 is actually almost small, even including the snug feeling. So how can a 9.5 fit me? Or am I totally reading this wrong??? :embarrased1:


----------



## emt.elikahan

ChloricName34 said:


> That's why I'm so confused. The 11 is actually almost small, even including the snug feeling. So how can a 9.5 fit me? Or am I totally reading this wrong??? :embarrased1:


curious, did you kick your heel all the way back in the boot? or did you just put it on and lace it w/o kicking your heel all the way back?


----------



## ChloricName34

emt.elikahan said:


> curious, did you kick your heel all the way back in the boot? or did you just put it on and lace it w/o kicking your heel all the way back?


I actually kicked pretty hard, till my mom was like "what the fuck are you doing" and then I tightnedned it.


----------



## emt.elikahan

ChloricName34 said:


> I actually kicked pretty hard, till my mom was like "what the fuck are you doing" and then I tightnedned it.


haha, well then something is off. from your photo, your foot appears to be about 26.5 cm like Wired said.. that's an 8.5. now if your feet measure 26.5 cm, it would make no sense for them to be touching the end of an 11 boot which measures over 28 cm... also, like Wired said, you're looking for your foot to have 1.5 cm overhang over the insole. you're nowhere near that on the size 12... my guess is that Wired will ask you to remeasure and/or ask for you to post photos with your foot on the insoles of your dad's size 11 boots to get a better idea of what's going on..


----------



## ChloricName34

YEah, I looked at the insoles, and I did have extra space, but the moment I put my feet in, they got smushed. I think that the soles acutally curved up, with the front... Hopefully wired can offer some more insight. THanks. I'll wear them again, and double check.


----------



## f00bar

Issue I see with the picture is that with his foot not being against a wall its hard to ensure that the ruler is actually measuring from the back of his heel.


----------



## emt.elikahan

ChloricName34 said:


> YEah, I looked at the insoles, and I did have extra space, but the moment I put my feet in, they got smushed. I think that the soles acutally curved up, with the front... Hopefully wired can offer some more insight. THanks. I'll wear them again, and double check.


Yeah, Wired usually responds morning thru afternoon.. I think..


----------



## ChloricName34

f00bar said:


> Issue I see with the picture is that with his foot not being against a wall its hard to ensure that the ruler is actually measuring from the back of his heel.


Oops! I forgot about that.ill repost tomorrow evening.


----------



## emt.elikahan

f00bar said:


> Issue I see with the picture is that with his foot not being against a wall its hard to ensure that the ruler is actually measuring from the back of his heel.


yeah, that too


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

ChloricName34 said:


> That's why I'm so confused. The 11 is actually almost small, even including the snug feeling. So how can a 9.5 fit me? Or am I totally reading this wrong??? :embarrased1:


*post pics of your feet on the insoles of your dad's 11.* 

also, remeasure your feet in CM. Make sure you're measuring them properly. If your foot measures at 26.5cm, you're not an 11. Measure your foot up against a wall so you can make sure your foot is planted in one spot. 

You and I have the exact same size feet. I'm a 26.5 mondo. I was wearing size 11 before. I got a properly fitting boot, and I now wear an 8.5 in a wide (Burton Ruler Wide). I was skeptical because I couldn't even fit into a 10.5 boot previously. Once I was educated on the fact that I need a wide boot, the 8.5 fits like a dream.


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Chloric,

Your foot length measurement is 26.5 cm. Your Snowboard Boot size is 8.5. 

In your first post you mentioned that you have been wearing street shoes in sizes 11-13. That of course is far too large. As I mentioned above, when you move to your correct Mondopoint size it is going to feel very odd to you, even wrong. With your footwear background this is going to be a Major adjustment.

Your mantra should be "My foot length is 26.5 cm, My foot length is 26.5 cm, My foot length is 26.5 cm..."

Your foot is also just a touch wide. Having looked at your foot shape, it is almost certain that a fuller volume, non wide, size 8.5 snowboard boot will work for you after a heat fit. If not you should go to the Salomon Dialogue Wide. In either event you should buy your Mondopoint Length.


----------



## Deacon

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Chloric,
> 
> Your foot length measurement is 26.5 cm. Your Snowboard Boot size is 8.5.
> 
> In your first post you mentioned that you have been wearing street shoes in sizes 11-13. That of course is far too large. As I mentioned above, when you move to your correct Mondopoint size it is going to feel very odd to you, even wrong. With your footwear background this is going to be a Major adjustment.
> 
> Your mantra should be "My foot length is 26.5 cm, My foot length is 26.5 cm, My foot length is 26.5 cm..."
> 
> Your foot is also just a touch wide. Having looked at your foot shape, it is almost certain that a fuller volume, non wide, size 8.5 snowboard boot will work for you after a heat fit. If not you should go to the Salomon Dialogue Wide. In either event you should buy your Mondopoint Length.


I think the best thing the boot builders could do would be to stop putting any size other than mondopoint on the boot. It doesn't serve any purpose but to confuse or mislead consumers. Oh, and make selling easy for part time clerks.


----------



## Wiredsport

Deacon said:


> I think the best thing the boot builders could do would be to stop putting any size other than mondopoint on the boot. It doesn't serve any purpose but to confuse or mislead consumers. Oh, and make selling easy for part time clerks.


Yup. http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/188546-6-things.html

The mondopoint standard calls for two easy measurements. Foot length and Foot width with the intention that *both of these sizes* be displayed on any product that adopts Mondopoint Sizing. That would mean that if done correctly snowboard boots would be labeled 290/110 (Length in mm and the Width in mm).

Add a simple image to the packaging and you would eliminate all guesswork. 










Mondopoint is AWESOME for one reason. It is based on foot measurement only. All of the other measurement types are based on either a measurement of the last or a measurement of the finished product (shoe, boot, etc). In other words mondopoint is the manufacturer putting themselves on the line and saying, "this boot *will* fit a foot of these dimensions."


----------



## ChloricName34

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Chloric,
> 
> Your foot length measurement is 26.5 cm. Your Snowboard Boot size is 8.5.
> 
> In your first post you mentioned that you have been wearing street shoes in sizes 11-13. That of course is far too large. As I mentioned above, when you move to your correct Mondopoint size it is going to feel very odd to you, even wrong. With your footwear background this is going to be a Major adjustment.
> 
> Your mantra should be "My foot length is 26.5 cm, My foot length is 26.5 cm, My foot length is 26.5 cm..."
> 
> Your foot is also just a touch wide. Having looked at your foot shape, it is almost certain that a fuller volume, non wide, size 8.5 snowboard boot will work for you after a heat fit. If not you should go to the Salomon Dialogue Wide. In either event you should buy your Mondopoint Length.


I understand. I just believe that, my right toes shouldn't actually be scrunched up against the front. As in, I physically, can't extend my toes.


----------



## Wiredsport

As mentioned by other users, you can pull out the insert of your dad's boots, stand on it barefoot and take some photos. A size 11 snowboard boot is designed for a 29 cm foot which is a full inch (2.5 cm) longer than your foot. We would expect the insert in this size 11 to be 1.5 cm longer than your foot.


----------



## ixl

Yes, please more wide boot selections.

Buying boots has been nothing but a pain, especially when most of the retailers (local) never even have one wide model in stock, nevermind the correct size.

Salomon boots, have never seen them in any shop in QC. 

It's tough for all of us wide flippered riders.


----------



## f00bar

Much like that first AAA meeting where you admit you have a problem, the first step to the road of a good fitting boot is accepting that you've probably gone most of your life wearing shoes that are the wrong size.


----------



## ChloricName34

I would first formally like to apologize for wasting everyones time, as well as my inability to take pictures and measure my feet. This is a picture of my dad's size 11 with my feet. 

notice the tan line...


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Chloric,

We have an error somewhere. Please measure the insert that you are standing on in this last photo right down the middle from toe to heel.


----------



## ChloricName34

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Chloric,
> 
> We have an error somewhere. Please measure the insert that you are standing on in this last photo right down the middle from toe to heel.


27.4. That's the insert length.


----------



## Wiredsport

ChloricName34 said:


> 27.4. That's the insert length.


Hi Chloric,

You had originally written that you have a 26.4 cm foot (10.4 inches). If the insert in your photos is 27.4 cm then your actual foot length appears to be 28 cm as you are overhanging that insert both toe and heel.

Let's go back to the beginning.

Please measure your foot using this method:

Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters).


----------



## Orangejoe

Matty_B_Bop said:


> when you get a sec, try and post up some measurements so we can help you out.


11.75" (29.845cm) long by 4.75" (12cm) wide.

Hmm, using the method described above (heel against the wall) it's actually 11.375" (28.9cm) long.

I could have sworn they were 12" :crazy2:


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

Orangejoe said:


> 11.75" (29.845cm) long by 4.75" (12cm) wide.
> 
> Hmm, using the method described above (heel against the wall) it's actually 11.375" (28.9cm) long.
> 
> I could have sworn they were 12" :crazy2:


So, according to the info you posted, you're an 11 snowboard boot 

4.3" is considered wide at your boot size (11), and you're a 4.75".

Looks like you have some new boots to get.


----------



## Wiredsport

Orangejoe said:


> 12EEEE shoe size here.
> 
> No measurements handy at the time.






Orangejoe said:


> 11.75" (29.845cm) long by 4.75" (12cm) wide.
> 
> Hmm, using the method described above (heel against the wall) it's actually 11.375" (28.9cm) long.
> 
> I could have sworn they were 12" :crazy2:


Hi Orange,

28.9 is a size 11 in a snowboard boot (12.5 Brannock street shoe size). Your Mondo width (120) puts you at an EE (which is your Brannock width). Please remeasure your width on both feet.

What snowboard boots have you been wearing? What size? How are those fitting?


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

Wired, do you have another chart handy that better illustrates wide specs? 

For example, at what point are you considered an EEE rather than a EE and so on?


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Matty,

We use the Brannock conversions (B, C, D, etc) simply because that is the only frame of reference most people have for foot width. It is not however used for the design of snowboard boots. Mondopoint length width and girth are used for boot design.

It is therefore important to use your Brannock size when using one of these width conversion charts. 
I searched and found another. Essentially you will see .2 inch or .5 cm between letter sizes.


----------



## chomps1211

Ok,... Here's the poop so far! Size 9 W Rulers arrived today. First impression,...? Not at all sure these boots will work!! Thay are SUPER tight.  Painfully so on my L foot! (...my feet have always been trouble, but L foot is the one that has that bony growth!!)

Even so,.. I damn near couldn't get the right one on!! The length isn't the problem though. My toes are not quite touching the front of the boot, which I do find surprising. The trouble right now is across the top and sides of my forefoot and over the instep. That's where the problem is!! It is WAY tight. Lots of pressure on both L & R foot, but painful on the L!! 

Well,.. This post is/was occurring real time, as I am fiddling around with these boots. So, just now I was able to get them off without _too_ much trouble. (...the pair of 10.5 DC Judges I bought {and returned!} first season *didn't* want to come off. Almost required a second person to pull on them!) 

I'll try getting in 'n' out of them a few times to see if they'll loosen a bit. Otherwise,... :shrug:

I will admit,.. these aren't nearly as impossible a fit as I presumed they'd be. But I really don't know if they will be ridable. If these can't/don't/won't work? A 9.5 might just be a usable fit. :dunno: 


...hmnnn!! Had the L boot on n laced as I was writing this & sitting on my bed. Right now my toes are going numb!!!  :facepalm3: :facepalm1:

All you other funky footed shredders,...! I want to be clear, just so you to know, If these won't work,..? Understand it's _NOT_ a failure of WS's measuring system. My feet are (...and have always been) an Uber odd n problematic fit with EVERY type of footwear!!. 



-edit-
...and YES!!! Wearing my PHD Snowboard socks. Not regular or thick ones!  :laugh:


----------



## Deacon

chomps1211 said:


> Ok,... Here's the poop so far! Size 9 W Rulers arrived today. First impression,...? Not at all sure these boots will work!! Thay are SUPER tight.  Painfully so on my L foot! (...my feet have always been trouble, but L foot is the one that has that bony growth!!)
> 
> Even so,.. I damn near couldn't get the right one on!! The length isn't the problem though. My toes are not quite touching the front of the boot, which I do find surprising. The trouble right now is across the top and sides of my forefoot and over the instep. That's where the problem is!! It is WAY tight. Lots of pressure on both L & R foot, but painful on the L!!
> 
> Well,.. I was able to get them off without too much trouble.
> 
> I'll try getting in 'n' out of them a few times to see if they'll loosen a bit. Otherwise,... :shrug:
> 
> I will admit,.. these aren't nearly as impossible a fit as I presumed they'd be. But I really don't know if they will be ridable. If these can't/don't/won't work? A 9.5 might just be a usable fit. :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...hmnnn!! Had the L boot on n laced as I was writing this & sitting on my bed. Right now my toes are going numb!!!  :facepalm3: :facepalm1:
> 
> All you other funky footed shredders,...! I want to be clear, just so you to know, If these won't work,..? Understand it's _NOT_ a failure of WS's measuring system. My feet are (...and have always been) an Uber odd n problematic fit with EVERY type of footwear!!.


Are you 100% positive both speed lace zones are loose? I had the same problem at first, I didn't really know how the laces worked at first. :dunno:


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

Just to make sure, did you make sure to loosen the lower zone on the boots? They can be tough if you never used the speed lace. 

You have to pull down on the laces, at which point you'll hear the mechanism click a couple of times to be able to loosen the laces completely. I had to get used to that the first time I used speed laces from Burton. 

I'm assuming you did, but I just wanted to share my experience because I could barely get my foot in the boot because I didn't fully disengage the mechanism to release the tension on the lower zone laces.


----------



## chomps1211

Hey Deac,.. Yeah. I had to get them all floppy loose just to have _any_ chance of getting them on. They did go on a tad easier second try. But I can tell, that L foot of mine is proly gonna be the "bitch kitty" that nix's this deal! :facepalm1:

I will spend some time with them,.. See if my feet can or will get used to them. I really hate the thought that I'm gonna be _"That Guy!!"_ :embarrased1: The one schlub exception that proves the rule!!!  :sad:

-edit-
Here's a pic to show how much I loosened both zones!


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

Damn, man. Bummer. 

All is not lost yet. Wired will chime in I'm sure. Hold onto your toes!

I can't remember, but were you one of the posters that Wired said you might need two different sizes? I don't think that was you, but I could be mistaken.


----------



## chomps1211

Matty_B_Bop said:


> Damn, man. Bummer.
> 
> All is not lost yet. Wired will chime in I'm sure. Hold onto your toes!
> 
> I can't remember, but were you one of the posters that Wired said you might need two different sizes? I don't think that was you, but I could be mistaken.


Bummer is right! No, I wasn't one of those mutants!  My foot width is different, but that is due entirely to that joint deformity on my L foot. Otherwise, my feet are within 1/8th inch of each other L & W!! :dunno:

I hate to say it guys,.. I really do! I did not want to be "this guy!" But I really don't think WS or anyone else will be able to come up with a fix that will make these size 9's work.  

I put them on a second time just now and the toes of the L foot went numb _really_ fast. (…took 5-10 min. first time while just sitting with them on.) I can also feel the tendons snapping/popping a bit as my foot spreads when I walk and I weight/un-weight that L foot! :sad:

I will still wait & see what if anything WS or somebody else suggests, but I am not very hopeful! If this was a case of only some slight discomfort or snugness,..? I would go and get them heat molded. But as tight as these are,.. I can't see that fixing things, and once heat molded? I can't return them!! :shrug: 


-sigh-
…well, I guess the "upside" will have to be, I _won't_ have to replace my L Cartel's or sell off my wide assed Arbor cuz these size 9's just won't turn it!!!  :lol: I was actually a little concerned about that if these boots turned out to be an obviously better, great fit! :embarrased1:


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Chompers,

Now that we have the boots there let's use those inserts to see what we have inside. Please stand on those with your heel back in the heel recess and take a few photos. 

With your knobs a heat fit is going to be critical. In some cases we nail the length and the width in general and even the girth but...all the pressure lands on a few protrusions and this is still uncomfortable. In those instances we can gain a very localized cm in that problem area and often alleviate the problem. Let's have a look and decide if that will work or if we missed something along the way. Interesting that we are actually short on length.


----------



## chomps1211

Ok WS! I'll get on that. I will also see if that custom Sidas insole I have will fit in the liner. It is _*much*_ lower profile than the OEM footbeds that came with my other boots. Maybe that will free up enough volume to make a heat molding seem like a possible fix. 

Btw,.. This discomfort and tightness across the forefoot is present on both feet even _before_ I tighten the bottom/front/toe zone of the laces. I then barely pulled that bottom zone lacing tight enough to even be called snug. :dunno:


...and yes!!! I was also quite surprised that my toes weren't all smashed into the front of the boot. As it is, I don't feel them touching the front of the boot at all. Not standing up straight or with knees bent to accommodate my usual stance or the forward lean built into the boot. 

I'll try and post those pics tonight. (...if I need to have my heel up against the wall for this also? Please post that here. Otherwise, don't bother and I'll know it's not necessary!)


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

From the sounds of it, it seems like the length of the boot is great, but the width is the question. This is the whole point of this thread, and you're an exact reason for this. If the Burton ruler wide is the widest boot on the market, and you can't fit into it with your proper foot length (without accommodating the width for a larger boot) that sucks. Because, really, short of custom boots, you'll never have properly fitting ones. Which is why there needs to be more wide options available. 

Of course, I'll wait for wired to chime in once you have more pictures posted with your foot on the insole.


----------



## chomps1211

Ok Wired,.. here's dem pics!!  (…toldja I trimmed the claws!) :laugh:

L foot /w Burton insert:








Insert & ruler,.. /w & w/o L foot. I put the ruler on the insert, took a pic. Then stood on it, took a pic. Stepped off & took another! 






















R foot on insert:








I can obviously see that my feets is _WAY_ wider than that insert!!  :facepalm1: 
(…thankfully I held off on re-painting the toenails again!)  :lol:


----------



## ChloricName34

Ok.
My foot is 27 cm long. or maybe +-2 millimeters. The insert is acuatally,26. I measured from the outside of teh insert earlier, which gave it extra centimeters, even though, my foot was "inside" the insert, instead of directly on. (basicallly the insert is cupped.) What should I do now.


----------



## bksdds

chomps1211 said:


> Ok Wired,.. here's dem pics!!  (…toldja I trimmed the claws!) :laugh:
> 
> L foot /w Burton insert:
> View attachment 78314
> 
> 
> Insert & ruler,.. /w & w/o L foot. I put the ruler on the insert, took a pic. Then stood on it, took a pic. Stepped off & took another!
> View attachment 78322
> 
> View attachment 78330
> 
> View attachment 78338
> 
> 
> R foot on insert:
> View attachment 78346
> 
> 
> I can obviously see that my feets is _WAY_ wider than that insert!!  :facepalm1:
> (…thankfully I held off on re-painting the toenails again!)  :lol:











Not to deviate from your boot journey. Just wanted to ask you Chomps if you ever had X-rays of your feet in the last couple years. Reason is the above picture. The situation of the bone behind the big toe causes it to stick out and look like a huge bump on the side. Two family members had this on both feet. They don't have really big feet length or width, but it did cause a funky situation with footwear. They just had a pronounced bump that stuck out and it would cause pain in regular width shoes. If they went with wide shoes they would feel loose everywhere but the bump. If they laced up their wide footwear tighter in an attempt to fix the looseness it would bring pressure on the bump causing pain to return. Surgery fixed it. They cut out a piece of bone and put a screw in. They don't have any pain or issues and its been a couple years. One of them even went snowboarding a couple months after they were out of their cast with no issues.

Just wanted to bring this up after I saw your footsies. What you have going on looks similar. Procedure was minimally invasive.

P.S. I'm not implying go get surgery so your feet fit in snowboarding boots. It just sounds like your feet and their issues impact you more than others on a daily basis?


----------



## Wiredsport

chomps1211 said:


> Ok Wired,.. here's dem pics!!  (…toldja I trimmed the claws!) :laugh:


Damn those are beautiful now! Right Click / Set Image as Desktop Background / Save 

So here is what we have. These boots are actually still a fraction shorter (in itself no problem) than we would typically suggest for your foot length. We typically will see ~ 1 cm of combined toe/heel insert overhang on a properly fit performance boot. But...in your instance we are pinned in that regard because we could not move you smaller due to width and the fact that...this is a the widest boot made. 

The next question becomes is the width (and resulting grirth) adequate for your foot. You had mentioned that your foot is wider than the insert. It is supposed to be. That excess is what creates the pressure into the compliant materials of the liner for that ohhh, so good fit. BUT there is a limit. The liner will/can only give so much. 

From what I can see you are right at the extreme of the heat fit limit. We expected that with your width. That is to say, you are never going to be a slide in and fit guy. Heat fit is required for you.

I would certainly do a home heat fit on one boot to see if we can nail it with size 9. I will give you instructions there if you want to do that now. Lemmeno. 

If that fails then we need to notch up in overall size but I would definitely suggest the heat fit first as we can do your selective pressure fit at home and it will take very little time.

STOKED!


----------



## Wiredsport

ChloricName34 said:


> Ok.
> My foot is 27 cm long. or maybe +-2 millimeters. The insert is acuatally,26. I measured from the outside of teh insert earlier, which gave it extra centimeters, even though, my foot was "inside" the insert, instead of directly on. (basicallly the insert is cupped.) What should I do now.


Hi Chloric,

There is something odd going on. A 26 cm insert is the norm for size 27 (size 9) boots. It is never found (intentionally) in size 11 (29) boots.

This is good news for you however. When you go to the store all of the size 27 (9) boots that you find there will have a 26 cm insert or larger and you will be able to find a good fit in that size.


----------



## ChloricName34

Hm.. When I pull out my insert, the footbed is "cupped" so the edges are folding up. I measured from the base of the insert, where the cupped area slowly flattened out, and got my 26 cm. However, the insert from edge to edge, is 27.5. Thanks for all your help anyways/


----------



## Wiredsport

ChloricName34 said:


> Hm.. When I pull out my insert, the footbed is "cupped" so the edges are folding up. I measured from the base of the insert, where the cupped area slowly flattened out, and got my 26 cm. However, the insert from edge to edge, is 27.5. Thanks for all your help anyways/


Hi Chloric,

Again, something is off with your numbers. Your photo shows your foot overahanging this insert toe to heel. If the insert measures 27.5 your foot cannot be correct at 27.


----------



## ChloricName34

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Chloric,
> 
> Again, something is off with your numbers. Your photo shows your foot overahanging this insert toe to heel. If the insert measures 27.5 your foot cannot be correct at 27.


First, how should i properly measure my insert. From edge to edge? or front where my foot can actually stand on. Also, my big toe, is the only part that is overhanging, while my longest toe is basicaly flush. I think the reason is because my bigtoe is abnormally long, compared to the rest of the world, or the insert is short there. It could also be because the gap between my toe and other toes are pretty wide.
Also, my dad actually lost his toenail do to improper fitting, and I was wondering if you guys knew how that truly happened? I guess its from the boot being too small?
Also, opinions on heat fitting? A lot of people say its great, and other people it ruins your liner.....


----------



## Wiredsport

ChloricName34 said:


> First, how should i properly measure my insert. From edge to edge? or front where my foot can actually stand on. Also, my big toe, is the only part that is overhanging, while my longest toe is basicaly flush. I think the reason is because my bigtoe is abnormally long, compared to the rest of the world, or the insert is short there. It could also be because the gap between my toe and other toes are pretty wide.
> Also, my dad actually lost his toenail do to improper fitting, and I was wondering if you guys knew how that truly happened? I guess its from the boot being too small?
> Also, opinions on heat fitting? A lot of people say its great, and other people it ruins your liner.....


You measure the insert right down the middle, toe to heel. This is the overall insert length down the center line. Make no adjustments. This is a straightforward measurement and requires no thought.

Your foot is a very common shape. It would not be considered abnormal in any way.

Your Dad's foot? We have 8 pages of mis-measurements on your foot. Focus son, focus 

Heat fitting bad = Waffles bad. Would you like a world without waffles?


----------



## ChloricName34

Wiredsport said:


> Heat fitting bad = Waffles bad. Would you like a world without waffles?


Touche. 27.7


----------



## Wiredsport

ChloricName34 said:


> Touche. 27.7


OK, so we have a photo of your bare foot overhanging this 27.7 cm insert both toe and heel. If this new measurement is correct then your foot measurement must exceed 27.7. Let's remeasure your foot again.

Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters).


----------



## ChloricName34

Wiredsport said:


> OK, so we have a photo of your bare foot overhanging this 27.7 cm insert both toe and heel. If this new measurement is correct then your foot measurement must exceed 27.7. Let's remeasure your foot again.
> 
> Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters).


27.5....


----------



## Wiredsport

I think this is an appropriate time to quote Deacon 



Deacon said:


>


----------



## -IDT-

Is there a list of wide fitting boots
or a compare of "wide" made boots, Burton vs Salomon?


----------



## emt.elikahan

-IDT- said:


> Is there a list of wide fitting boots
> or a compare of "wide" made boots, Burton vs Salomon?


From what I've come to understand 

Wide specific boots:

Burton Ruler Wide ------------ EEE ------- 6/10 stiffness
Salomon Dialogue Wide ------ EE -------- 6/10 stiffness
Salomon Synapse Wide ------ EE -------- 8/10 stiffness


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

This is correct. 

These are the only THREE boots on the market that are advertised as a wide. Unfortunately, there is no comparison tool available other than trying them on and comparing yourself. 

One of the main points of this thread to is to bring awareness to snowboarders and snowboard boot manufacturers of the need for more wide snowboard boot options, and a better way to assess wide measurement.


----------



## SnowDogWax

My Salomon Dialogue Wide boots fit. But the huge foot print of the Dialogue keeps me from using them...:eyetwitch2: 











:happy:


----------



## -IDT-

SnowDogWax said:


> My Salomon Dialogue Wide boots fit. But the huge foot print of the Dialogue keeps me from using them...:eyetwitch2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :happy:


What do you mean wide footprint?
How wide is your foot and do you have narrow ankles?


----------



## SnowDogWax

Never said wide... HUGE meaning longer they do not have reduced tech


----------



## Argo

Jesus man.. :eyetwitch2::eyetwitch2::WTF::WTF:mg:mg:.... 

 Please someone post some yoga pant pics


chomps1211 said:


> Ok Wired,.. here's dem pics!!  (…toldja I trimmed the claws!) :laugh:
> 
> L foot /w Burton insert:
> View attachment 78314
> 
> 
> Insert & ruler,.. /w & w/o L foot. I put the ruler on the insert, took a pic. Then stood on it, took a pic. Stepped off & took another!
> 
> 
> R foot on insert:
> 
> I can obviously see that my feets is wider than that insert!!
> (…thankfully I held off on re-painting the toenails again!)


----------



## sabatoa




----------



## jae

So I ordered my pair of burton ruler wides size 10. how do these boots fit into bindings? do I need to get xl bindings or L? Union flites come in L/XL making it easier, but I was looking into flow fuse and they come in either L or XL L being size 8-11.5 and XL being 11-15. Or should I just get a pair of burton customs... arghhhhhh head spinning. open to suggestions on bindings.

Board: rome reverb rocker 160
boots: burton ruler wide
height:6 ft
weight:210


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

jae said:


> So I ordered my pair of burton ruler wides size 10. how do these boots fit into bindings? do I need to get xl bindings or L? Union flites come in L/XL making it easier, but I was looking into flow fuse and they come in either L or XL L being size 8-11.5 and XL being 11-15. Or should I just get a pair of burton customs... arghhhhhh head spinning. open to suggestions on bindings.
> 
> Board: rome reverb rocker 160
> boots: burton ruler wide
> height:6 ft
> weight:210


Wide boots won't fit any different in bindings from my experience. I have a wide boot and fits in bindings just fine. So, just buy bindings based on sizing by the manufacturer. If you have a size 10 boot and the manufacturer says a size 10 requires a large, get a large. The Burton boots have a smaller footprint, but as do most these days. I was able to get my 8.5 ruler wides to fit in a medium (size 5-8) without issue.


----------



## jae

Matty_B_Bop said:


> Wide boots won't fit any different in bindings from my experience. I have a wide boot and fits in bindings just fine. So, just buy bindings based on sizing by the manufacturer. If you have a size 10 boot and the manufacturer says a size 10 requires a large, get a large. The Burton boots have a smaller footprint, but as do most these days. I was able to get my 8.5 ruler wides to fit in a medium (size 5-8) without issue.


Excellent. Thanks.


----------



## SnowDogWax

Agree with Matty except!! Flow bindings trying to slip a wide boot into Flows IMO a no no.:eyetwitch2:










:snowboard1:


----------



## jae

So my Ruler wides came in the mail and they fit! But my feet are going numb. Will a heat fit fix this?







or do I need to go up 1/2 size? My calves are too big so the heel area does not fit well.. and I have high arches so I have no support, and my metatarsal has a lot of pressure as do my longitudinal arches.. or do i need new insoles or both?


----------



## Wiredsport

jae said:


> So my Ruler wides came in the mail and they fit! But my feet are going numb. Will a heat fit fix this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or do I need to go up 1/2 size? My calves are too big so the heel area does not fit well.. and I have high arches so I have no support, and my metatarsal has a lot of pressure as do my longitudinal arches.. or do i need new insoles or both?


Hi Jae,

First off, STOKED that you are down from size 12. This is going to have a huge positive impact on your riding. Now let's fine tune. A heat fit is mandatory for you. That will help. A high quality insole that is a great match for your arch will also help. There is no shame in up-sizing a half size if need be. We have already accomplished a lot. Keep in mind that boots do typically pack out 1 full size. You look very good on the insert in your photos. It appears that you can achieve a great fit without up sizing. Let numbness be your guide there. We want to eliminate that. If we cannot we need to go up a half size.


----------



## jae

Wiredsport said:


> jae said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my Ruler wides came in the mail and they fit! But my feet are going numb. Will a heat fit fix this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or do I need to go up 1/2 size? My calves are too big so the heel area does not fit well.. and I have high arches so I have no support, and my metatarsal has a lot of pressure as do my longitudinal arches.. or do i need new insoles or both?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Jae,
> 
> First off, STOKED that you are down from size 12. This is going to have a huge positive impact on your riding. Now let's fine tune. A heat fit is mandatory for you. That will help. A high quality insole that is a great match for your arch will also help. There is no shame in up-sizing a half size if need be. We have already accomplished a lot. Keep in mind that boots do typically pack out 1 full size. You look very good on the insert in your photos. It appears that you can achieve a great fit without up sizing. Let numbness be your guide there. We want to eliminate that. If we cannot we need to go up a half size.
Click to expand...

Any recommendations on a good insole?


----------



## Wiredsport

jae said:


> Any recommendations on a good insole?


Filter by high volume here:

https://secure.yoursole.com/us/mens/footbeds

Our usual caveat on insoles/footbeds applies. They need to fit well and be a great match for your both your foot and your boot or they can do more harm than good. They are an aftermarket "fit" item that needs to work well with both the foot and the boot.


----------



## jae

just got back from my local burton. Got the boots heat fitted but different problem. Those toe caps hurt like a mofo, by the end of that 15minutes my legs were shaky, knees weak, arms were heavy. My big toe is rubbing hard against the toe cap where I can see this is going to be a big problem after 6-8hrs of boarding it'll be bloody. My metatarsal hurts like a bitch too seems like i need to upsize, 1/2 or 1 up? Or am I just wrong because Idk how a shoe is supposed to fit? haha my feet hurt. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Wiredsport

jae said:


> just got back from my local burton. Got the boots heat fitted but different problem. Those toe caps hurt like a mofo, by the end of that 15minutes my legs were shaky, knees weak, arms were heavy. My big toe is rubbing hard against the toe cap where I can see this is going to be a big problem after 6-8hrs of boarding it'll be bloody. My metatarsal hurts like a bitch too seems like i need to upsize, 1/2 or 1 up? Or am I just wrong because Idk how a shoe is supposed to fit? haha my feet hurt. Thanks for the help.


Hi Jae,

Bump up 1/2 size. Pain is no good. 1/2 size is .5 cm.


----------



## boardoutmymind

Matty and Wired team up to change the world of snowboarding. This is amazing. I have been wearing size 11 shoes as long as I can remember. I began snowboarding 5 years ago and the common advice I recieved was to get boots that were one size larger than my shoe size. I didn't do that. I tried on a size 11 Burton ruler. I thought it fit well. What did I know, I bought my entire first set up in Texas, and they were obviously more interested in moving 2 year old products out of their store. 

The next boots I bought were here in Loveland, Colorado from my local shop. They didn't size me when I told them I knew I was size 11. I bought some North Wave size 11s. Had them heat molded and went on about my way.

Fast forward a couple years and I'm reading this forum about the mondopoint sizing thread started by Wired (all 36 pages), and this thread started by Matty. I now realize all of the footwear I own are too big. Everything I have is size 11. 

I purchased a Jones Carbon Flagship 161 and paired it with Burton Diodes. I wanted a stiff boot also. I had my eyes set on the Burton Driver X. Thankfully I read these two threads that will change how I buy footwear period. I went to my local shop to try on boots, just to see if I could get by without going wide. They measured my feet with a mondo scale. It was the same as I came up with at home. I am a 272 mondo size. We didn't measure how wide my feet were. I measured at home and I'm 4.1" roughly on both feet. The puts me just in the E width range and 9.5 sized boot. I tried on a 10.5 Driver X and it felt good, except with my new found knowledge, I could now see that I had too much room length wise. I didn't buy any boots that day.

A couple days later I went back and talked with Frank the owner of Mountian Rentals in Loveland, CO. I explained to him what I have been reading and what I wanted. He brought out a Burton Ruler 9.5 (he didn't have the wide model), a 9.5 Driver X and 10.5 Driver X. I put the Ruler on one foot and the 9.5 Driver on the other. I felt like, with a heat fit and a better insert, after a few days of riding the length would be perfectly snug. However, in the shop, it was a bit uncomfortable. The boots were definitely too narrow though. I then tried on the 10.5 Driver and the felt good but explained to Frank that the feel good now but once the pack out, they'll be sloppy stiff boots. He ordered a pair of Drivers in a size 10 just for me to try on. 

My question is this: I am on the shorter side on 9.5 at 272 mm. When Frank gets the size 10s in and I try them on; if the width is good should I buy those? Also, a few minutes before typing up this novel, I ordered a pair of Salomon Synapse Wide in size 9.5. I can't find any reviews on these boots but they are the stiffest wide option available. 

On behalf of all high volume footed boarders out there, we thank you for what you're doing.


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

boardoutmymind said:


> Matty and Wired team up to change the world of snowboarding. This is amazing. I have been wearing size 11 shoes as long as I can remember. I began snowboarding 5 years ago and the common advice I recieved was to get boots that were one size larger than my shoe size. I didn't do that. I tried on a size 11 Burton ruler. I thought it fit well. What did I know, I bought my entire first set up in Texas, and they were obviously more interested in moving 2 year old products out of their store.
> 
> The next boots I bought were here in Colorado from my local shop here in Loveland. They didn't size me when I told them I knew I was size 11. I bought some North Wave size 11s. Had them heat molded and went on about my way.
> 
> Fast forward a couple years and I'm reading this forum about the mondopoint sizing read started by Wired (all 36 pages), and this thread started by Matty. I now realize all of my footwear I own are too big. Everything I have is size 11.
> 
> I purchased a Jones Carbon Flagship 161 and paired it with Burton Diodes. I wanted a stiff boot also. I had my eyes set on the Burton Driver X. Thankfully I read these two threads that will change how I buy footwear period. I went to my local shop to try on boots, just to see if I could get by without going wide. They measured my feet with a mondo scale. It was the same as I came up with at home. I am a 272 mondo size. We didn't measure how wide my feet were. I measured at home and I'm 4.1" roughly on both feet. The puts me just in the E width range and 9.5 sized boot. I tried on a 10.5 Driver X and it felt good, except with my new found knowledge, I could now see that I had too much room length wise. I didn't buy any boots that day.
> 
> A couple days later I went back and talked with Frank the owner of Mountian Rentals in Loveland, CO. I explained to him what I have been reading and what I wanted. He brought out a Burton Ruler 9.5 (he didn't have the wide model), a 9.5 Driver X and 10.5 Driver X. I put the Ruler on one foot and the 9.5 Driver on the other. I felt like, with a heat fit and a better insert, after a few days of riding the length would be perfectly snug. However, in the shop, it was a bit uncomfortable. The boots were definitely too narrow though. I then tried on the 10.5 Driver and the felt good but explained to Frank that the feel good now but once the pack out, they'll be sloppy stiff boots. He ordered a pair of Drivers in a size 10 just for me to try on.
> 
> My question is this: I am on the shorter side on 9.5 at 272 mm. When Frank gets the size 10s in and I try them on; if the width is good should I buy those? Also, a few minutes before typing up this novel, I ordered a pair of Salomon Synapse Wide in size 9.5. I can't find any reviews on these boots but they are the stiffest wide option available.
> 
> On behalf of all high volume footed boarders out there, we thank you for what you're doing.


Thanks for the kind words man. We're trying to educated the industry as much as possible. I was in the same position as you, and it means a lot to be able to share what I've learned and hopefully bring more awareness. Wired is an exceptional resource, and I owe him all the credit. 


I'm not at home and don't have the exact sizing memorized like Wired, but I would stick with a 9.5. If you get the 10, they will already be too big. Then, factor in packing out and you're going to be at a full size too big which will impact the feel and performance of your boots. Something you're trying to avoid. 

I would definitely look at the Solomon Synapse wide as it's not quite as wide as the Burton Ruler, and also a lot stiffer. If your foot width is correctly measured at an E, the Synapse Wide would be just dandy. I'll let Wired chime in as well. I'd do whatever you can to stay at the 9.5, though.


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Board,

The Dialogue Wide in 9.5 will be a great choice. As you mentioned you are an E width. The Dialogue is based on an E size so that would be my first recommendation for you. Getting down 1.5 sizes to your mondo size will have a very positive effect on your riding. Stoked that you avoided that "_size lager than your shoe size_" advice.


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Board,
> 
> The Dialogue Wide in 9.5 will be a great choice. As you mentioned you are an E width. The Dialogue is based on an E size so that would be my first recommendation for you. Getting down 1.5 sizes to your mondo size will have a very positive effect on your riding. Stoked that you avoided that "_size lager than your shoe size_" advice.


Wired, just to clarify: 

He is looking at the Synapse, not the Dialogue. Not this matters as both boots will fit the same (just different stiffness levels) but just want to make sure he's getting the correct info.


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

jae said:


> just got back from my local burton. Got the boots heat fitted but different problem. Those toe caps hurt like a mofo, by the end of that 15minutes my legs were shaky, knees weak, arms were heavy. My big toe is rubbing hard against the toe cap where I can see this is going to be a big problem after 6-8hrs of boarding it'll be bloody. My metatarsal hurts like a bitch too seems like i need to upsize, 1/2 or 1 up? Or am I just wrong because Idk how a shoe is supposed to fit? haha my feet hurt. Thanks for the help.


any updates?


----------



## boardoutmymind

The Salomon synapse boots I ordered should be here no later than the 15th. Anything in particular I should feel for before I have them heat molded and making them non-returnable? How much pressure in the toes should I feel initially?


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Board,

These are our stock tips:

Your boots should be snug!
The most common complaint about boots is that they are too loose, not too tight. The junction between rider and board begins with the boot, as it is in the most direct contact with the rider. When fitting boots, use the following method: A. Slip into the boot. B. Kick your heel back against the ground several times to drive it back into the boot's heel pocket. C. Lace the boot tightly, as though you were going to ride. NOTE: This is where most sizing mistakes are made. A snowboard boot is shaped like an upside down "7". The back has a good degree of forward lean. Thus, when you drop into the boot, your heel may be resting up to an inch away from the back of the boot, and your toes may be jammed into the front of the boot. Until the boot is tightly laced, you will not know if it is a proper fit. D. Your toes should now have firm pressure against the front of the boot. As this is the crux of sizing, let's discuss firm pressure: When you flex your knee forward hard, the pressure should lighten, or cease, as your toes pull back. At no time should you feel numbness or lose circulation. Your toes will be in contact with the end of the boot, unlike in a properly fit street or athletic shoe (snowboard boots are designed to fit more snugly than your other shoes). When you have achieved this combination of firm pressure and no circulation loss, you have found the correct size!


----------



## boardoutmymind

Wired,

Thank you for the advice. I can't wait to try on these new boots with my new found knowledge of how a boot should fit.

What are your thoughts on why there is such a limited selection of wide model boots? 

I think it is very strange that Burton only offers a wide model in the fourth cheapest boot with a soft flex. The only logical reasoning from such a large company would be so people buy boots more often. 
Salomon, IMO, is the only company trying to accomodate the masses, and has a wide model in a stiff boot and as soft flex boot, however, in Matty's case, they could make a Sasquatch size for his super wide dogs. 
It just seems like a no-brainer for these other smaller companies to make wide model boots and then educate their vendors and customers.


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

boardoutmymind said:


> Wired,
> 
> Thank you for the advice. I can't wait to try on these new boots with my new found knowledge of how a boot should fit.
> 
> What are your thoughts on why there is such a limited selection of wide model boots?
> 
> I think it is very strange that Burton only offers a wide model in the fourth cheapest boot with a soft flex. The only logical reasoning from such a large company would be so people buy boots more often.
> Salomon, IMO, is the only company trying to accomodate the masses, and has a wide model in a stiff boot and as soft flex boot, however, in Matty's case, they could make a Sasquatch size for his super wide dogs.
> It just seems like a no-brainer for these other smaller companies to make wide model boots and then educate their vendors and customers.


Stoked for you to get some properly fitting boots. Make sure you take pictures of your feet on the Salomon inserts when you get them in the mail. Post up here, along with your opinion on how they feel. 

As for your other question regarding limited wide options, here's what I think: 

1. Not enough research/evidence for manufacturers to make wide options.

2. Foot length is easier to account for than foot width, and focusing on length will accommodate more riders (and make the manufacturers more money).

3. Many snowboarders out there don't even realize they have wide feet, and instead just buy boots that are bigger length wise to accommodate width (which probably impacts reason 1).

I don't understand why Burton doesn't make a wide option either since they already have one wide option. This is why I wrote to them. Like Salomon, just make a wide version in a stiff boot and a mid-stiff boot as well. I would get the Salomon Synapse in a heartbeat if they were wide enough for me. I wish Burton would make a stiff model in a wide version.


----------



## Wiredsport

boardoutmymind said:


> Wired,
> 
> Thank you for the advice. I can't wait to try on these new boots with my new found knowledge of how a boot should fit.
> 
> What are your thoughts on why there is such a limited selection of wide model boots?



There are a number of simultaneous factors at work. 

There are many more instances of riders with normal width feet wearing boots too large than there are of issues with riders with wide feet. We will rarely hear from those riders here. They tend to gradually downsize over time and, of course, there are boots available for them. Better education and fit up front could/would avoid this extensive/expensive process but it is very time consuming pre-sale and can meet initial buyer resistance so it is often avoided.

This is not a wide issue but a width issue. Lange (ski boot company) for instance offers four width options. That is the ideal. Cover all widths and it becomes easy for all riders to ride their mondo size.

There are currently 3 wide boot models available. For most of snowboard history there were none. This is improvement! 

Most shops carry no wide models. As the industry has slowed/retracted both brands and retailers have been narrowing their selections to top sellers. Wide has not been included in the mix in most instances. The Wide boots that are available have not sold particularly well. The market has been fairly flooded with old season wide models. Demand may change that. As those boots start selling the brands and retailers may take another look.


----------



## jae

Matty_B_Bop said:


> any updates?


Update: So I got my 10.5's in the mail on the 10th. Damn, awesome fit! I guess my previous boots were already heat fitted as I was complaining that there was some lift. These new boots I got from evo had no heal lift and were actually really damn tight on my ankles. As soon as i got them I went boarding yesterday. Feet hurt like hell for the first few runs, but I think it was because I was tying my boots to tight (stupid speed laces and me lol). Towards the end of the day, they were comfy, but certain areas were still breaking in so those areas were strained. Think the liners sorta suck for my arches, but I'll give it a few more runs before I replace them. *Thanks a lot Wiredsport!*

And the bindings fit the boots perfect, thanks matty.


----------



## boardoutmymind

I recieved my Salomon Synapses today. I pulled the inserts out and here is little to no arch support. I figured I would buy aftermarket inserts anyways, so not a big deal. I stood on them barefoot but my toes didn't hang over the insert. This is because the inserts are 27.5 cm long. 

After putting the inserts back in I tried on the boots. After lacing them up, these boots are tight. The right boot felt much tighter than the left (my feet measure almost identical). Bending my knees did help some. At no point could I not move my toes. I am going to have them heat molded and throw some superfeet in there. I'll update after this.


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

boardoutmymind said:


> I recieved my Salomon Synapses today. I pulled the inserts out and here is little to no arch support. I figured I would buy aftermarket inserts anyways, so not a big deal. I stood on them barefoot but my toes didn't hang over the insert. This is because the inserts are 27.5 cm long.
> 
> After putting the inserts back in I tried on the boots. After lacing them up, these boots are tight. The right boot felt much tighter than the left (my feet measure almost identical). Bending my knees did help some. At no point could I not move my toes. I am going to have them heat molded and throw some superfeet in there. I'll update after this.


Can you take a picture of your feet on the inserts? Seems odd why your feet aren't overhanging them, as the perfect fit should be .5cm overhang. 

Hopefully Wired can chime in on this also.


----------



## boardoutmymind

The bottom of the inserts have sizes from 27 - 28.5 cm. They are cut for the individual boot size. According to Wired, they should be 27 cm long making your 27.5 cm feet overhang by .5 cm. As stated above these inserts are 27.5 cm long. I could cut them down 1/2 cm but I will need to buy different inserts anyways. These inserts seem really narrow too. I don't know if that matters much.

I'm going to wait until tomorrow before having them heat fitted. Hopefully Wired can chime in before then.


----------



## Wiredsport

boardoutmymind said:


> After putting the inserts back in I tried on the boots. After lacing them up, these boots are tight. The right boot felt much tighter than the left (my feet measure almost identical). Bending my knees did help some. At no point could I not move my toes. I am going to have them heat molded and throw some superfeet in there. I'll update after this.


This all sound good so far. The heat fit will tell the whole story. You don't want make any changes until that is complete. Please let us know after he fit is complete and we will see where we are.

STOKED!


----------



## freshy

Wiredsport said:


> That goes for you too, Freshy - Post em up!


Finally got around to measuring. 280mm left, 275mm right and both 110mm wide pretty much down to the mm. That puts me in a size 10 snowboard boot according to your chart in that other thread, and E width.

That means im in a full size bigger than you would recommend with my US11 Northwaves. But know what? The pair I had before were mondo 300 which is a 12 and 2 sizes too big. I never had any issues with foot sliding or heel lift with either boot tho. I think I would rather go for a little wiggle room in my toes and sacrifice that small percentage of performance to gain a noticeable amount of comfort. I could have probably been happier with a 10.5 but I bought them online from the states and dident want to deal with shipping.
I just had a really bad experience with getting some boots where my toes was scrunching into the end of the boot which were some 32 boots at 10.5 even heat molded them wearing a rubber toe cap to get the wiggle room but they never ended up packing out enough to be comfortable and caused me so much pain I couldent do more than 2 runs without taking a break and unlacing. They felt fine walking around but in bindings they were torture. Or maybe 32's were simply not for me.

Regardless next time I buy boots I feel like I'll be better prepared.


----------



## Bellasnow

Wiredsport said:


> This all sound good so far. The heat fit will tell the whole story. You don't want make any changes until that is complete. Please let us know after he fit is complete and we will see where we are.
> 
> STOKED!


Is it better to heat model with stock insoles or your third party ones?


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Freshy,

A 110 width at 280 Mondo (size 10) is between an E and an EE. We see this a lot. Riders with wider feet sizing up to accommodate the extra width. If for nothing other than your own interest, try on some wide boots in your Mondo size next time around. 

STOKED!


----------



## Wiredsport

Bellasnow said:


> Is it better to heat model with stock insoles or your third party ones?


The general rule is heat fit _as you plan to ride_.


----------



## freshy

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Freshy,
> 
> A 110 width at 280 Mondo (size 10) is between an E and an EE. We see this a lot. Riders with wider feet sizing up to accommodate the extra width. If for nothing other than your own interest, try on some wide boots in your Mondo size next time around.
> 
> STOKED!


If only wide snowboard boots were as easy to find as wide work boots. But yeah I definitely will try that out.


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

freshy said:


> If only wide snowboard boots were as easy to find as wide work boots. But yeah I definitely will try that out.


Knowing there are only 3 wide snowboard boots on the market makes it easy. 

let this thread guide you when you need new boots.


----------



## jae

Make that 4! Head six boa focus. 



 FF to 1:08 to cringe less.

Sorry Matty, medium flex.:crying:

http://shop.head.com/us/six-boa-focus-15.html

edit: hmm... maybe the whole "adaptive fit" boots are wide compatible.. idk not much info besides that video i found. So maybe the seven boa might be stiff boots you're looking for? http://shop.head.com/us/snowboard/boots/unisex/seven-boa-15.html


----------



## boardoutmymind

Yesterday, after I had them heat fit, I attempted to boot pack my board up what used to be Hidden Valley Ski Resort just inside Rocky Mountain National Park. Many people skin up so the path up was fairly packed. Thinking I could hike up in my boots was a huge mistake and I didn't get very far. As far as my feet go, I was hiking and didn't have the upper section tight. My toes had a lot of pressure in the front. I had them on approximately 30 minutes. 

Today, I rented a splitboard and skinned up Hidden Valley. This was my first time on a splitboard and skinning up a mountain. I had to take several breaks mainly because I was winded. Twice on the way up, I had to unstrap and take off my boots for a few minutes because my toes were hurting (more so on my right foot). I feel that skinning up puts more pressure on your toes, so not an ideal way to break in boots. I made it near the top and stopped to catch a breath when I noticed my toe strap on what would be front foot had broke (screw holding the toe cap on was missing). All this fresh POW and I couldn't enjoy it because of my toe strap. I did ride down but it wasn't fun. I finally made it down and my toes were killing me. 

I still think they will pack out and be perfect, it's just getting to that point that is uncomfortable.


----------



## Deacon

I tried to ride my new Burton 9W Rulers 3 times, tons of pain in my left foot, I went back and checked my measurements, my right foot is a 9, my left is a 10. Oops. I up-sized to a 10 today, as my left foot is my lead foot, I think this will work better, even if my right is a little oversized.


----------



## Wiredsport

Deacon said:


> I tried to ride my new Burton 9W Rulers 3 times, tons of pain in my left foot, I went back and checked my measurements, my right foot is a 9, my left is a 10. Oops. I up-sized to a 10 today, as my left foot is my lead foot, I think this will work better, even if my right is a little oversized.


Hi Deacon,

A full size smaller than mondo is pretty brutal. I think your dogs will be a lot happier at mondo. 

STOKED!


----------



## Deacon

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Deacon,
> 
> A full size smaller than mondo is pretty brutal. I think your dogs will be a lot happier at mondo.
> 
> STOKED!


I went back and looked through our emails, you said that before, I just forgot when I actually went to the store. It wasn't too bad when I tried them on, but when I started riding in them, it was... uncomfortable. :dry:

Now, I'm so excited, I think I'm going to play hooky today and go ride... >


----------



## Wiredsport

Deacon said:


> I went back and looked through our emails, you said that before, I just forgot when I actually went to the store. It wasn't too bad when I tried them on, but when I started riding in them, it was... uncomfortable. :dry:
> 
> Now, I'm so excited, I think I'm going to play hooky today and go ride... >


Hah! I have been so busy the last few weeks my riding has been limited to my keyboard...well not quite...I did strap in a few days ago and ride down to my mailbox


----------



## Snowrax

Hey Wired,

What does Burton's Asian Fit for boots mean width wise?

E, 2E, 3E, ?


----------



## Wiredsport

Snowrax said:


> Hey Wired,
> 
> What does Burton's Asian Fit for boots mean width wise?
> 
> E, 2E, 3E, ?


Hi Snowrax,

Burton does not make any note (that I am aware of) of the width spec on their Asian Fit models. We typically do not see these in North America except occasionally as closeouts. 

This is the Burton Description:

Asian Fit
Besides being wider in the forefoot, these boots feature liners built around Asian-specific lasts, as well as medial and lateral neoprene/Lycra® stretch panels for added comfort around the forefoot. Women’s liners also feature slimmer J-Bars made of extra soft EVA. Featured in select men’s and women’s boots.

Here is a link to an Asian Fit model:

Burton Ion LTD Snowboard Boot | Burton Snowboards


----------



## chomps1211

Well I had to return the size 9 Burton rulers, they just weren't going to work. I did get a pair of 9 1/2 from Evo. Although putting them on was still a bit painful, they were a little better fit right out of the box. Today I went and had them heat molded and got a pair of custom molded to Sida's insoles. I think these might work. When I got the heat molding done I put my pair of Remind Big Foot insoles inside them for the heat molding. Since they are far more voluminous than the Sida's custom molded insoles this gave me a little extra room in the liner using the Sida's

They are still very snug,.. There's still a little problem with pain in my L foot, but I believe I fight give them a chance to pack out a little bit and mold to my foot more that this might go away. I'm going to try them out this weekend up at Boyne Highlands. Naturally I'm taking my 10 1/2 32's with me in case this winds up sucking ass!

There is absolutely no heel slip whatsoever to my left heel, however my right foot does slide a tiny little bit. But I don't believe this is significant overall and if necessary I can probably fix it with a couple C bars. 

I'll let you know how it goes, although I think the only board I'm going to be able to ride while wearing these is my Rome Garage Rocker because it's the only board that has the medium cartels. My other two boards have the large Cartel base plates with medium straps on them and the boot just might be too small to keep from sliding around with those bindings. :shrug:

Wish me luck! :hairy:


----------



## t21

Well after reading the thread on boot sizing from WS all night, i ended up ordering a Salomon Synapse Wide at sz.9 :surprise: I basically had the assumption that i need to wear a sz.10 snowboard boots for my size 10.5 foot. because my 32 focus boa would pack out about a half inch more. I also found out that i have a wide foot (E size 4.1 for a 267 foot) but not by much according to the chart. I know WS would probably ask for a photo of my foot measurements but no way any of you would want to see my feet:| I wore my 32s for 4 season now and they felt comfortable for me. Sizing down and fitting into sz.9 would be a pain in the ass!


----------



## NYSKYHI

*wide feet*

just picked up a pair of thirtytwo focus boas. I Have not seen action yet with them but they seem to offer more room than almost everything else that I tried on. I was rockin nitro mfm previously for a few years that fit my wide feet.


----------



## Phedder

I snagged a pair of size 10 Thirty-Two TM-Twos on closeout from 2013/2014, 278mm E width foot. Width actually felt okay in them so maybe they do fit a bit wider, but absolutely no chance. The rounded toe box doesn't work for me as my big toe is my longest by far. Threw in a pair of size 10 burton liners with 50+ days on them so very well packed out, still a lot of big toe pain, so obviously the shell itself doesn't work with my foot shape. Ah well, was worth the try and easy enough to return. Sticking with my T1s, but may try some Ride Insanos as well.


----------



## Guyinashirt

Hi, I too have had perpetual issues with my feet for any footwear over the years. Being aware I do have wide feet has helped me make the best of many bad situations but I still continue to have issues regardless! I have studiously read through all of this topic and completed the measurements and would really appreciate some input/feedback on what i would like to purchase.

Left Foot: 248mm x 103mm
Right Foot: 243mm x 103mm

My Toes natually curl down/in, these measurements are taken while pushing on the knuckle of my first toe to fully extend it.

Using your calculator and this chart http://www.wiredsport.com/width2.JPG

I am able to come up with;
Snowboard Boot Size: 7
Boot Width Size: EE - EEE

Currently I have size 8.5 ThirtyTwo Lashed FT and can get a semi comfortable ride from tightening the upper lace super tight and leaving the bottom lace relatively loose. This unfortunately I believe has contributed to premature deterioration of the boot with it having very little flex retention after only about 25 days of riding.

I have just purchased a Yes, Pick Your Line and Rome Targas, I would like a stiffer boot to compliment this combo and was thinking the Salomon Synapse Wide, in your opinion do you think these boots will be wide enough to accommodate my feet in a size 7?

Unfortunately I cannot access existing my snow gear for another 2 weeks, so am unable to provide photos with my existing boot inserts for now.

One item to note is I currently use custom insoles which helped tremendously, I have spent many hours and dollars with boot fitters during my various trips to try and optimize the comfort of my boots and will be doing the same thing once the new boots are purchased.

Sorry for the long post, thank you so much for your time and information and I hope the feedback you provide me will help others on their quest for pain free boots!


----------



## Wiredsport

Guyinashirt said:


> I have just purchased a Yes, Pick Your Line and Rome Targas, I would like a stiffer boot to compliment this combo and was thinking the Salomon Synapse Wide, in your opinion do you think these boots will be wide enough to accommodate my feet in a size 7?


Your foot is .6 cm wider than the Synapse Wide is designed for. That is not a great starting place. Can it work? Yes, with a heat fit in some instances but it would not be my suggestion. The best starting point is a matched mondo length and width. We have to push it with guys at EEEE because there are no perfect options for them. For you the Burton Ruler Wide in size 7 will be the best staring place. 



> I hope the feedback you provide me will help others on their quest for pain free boots!


Me too! Higher performance, greater (long term) comfort. That is the goal.


----------



## Guyinashirt

Thanks Wired!

I was wondering where you are getting the boot size (width) from, I would love to compare what I have now with any potential options, I have looked all over the Saloman site and through size guides and the like but the only thing I can find is 'Wide Fit' with no size or measurement provided. If there is some sort of database or similar it would really help when making the descision.

I am hoping with the insoles under my foot, my foot will splay outwards less, I will have to measure this when I get access to my gear next.

The next challenge is finding a shop in Vancouver that will have both the ruler wide and the synapse wide available for me to try in a size 7 at the start of February.... Any suggestions for shops with an excellent boot range are welcome, I have been looking at the most popular sites like the board room and pacific boarder but have not come up with much as yet!


----------



## Wiredsport

Guyinashirt said:


> I was wondering where you are getting the boot size (width) from, I would love to compare what I have now with any potential options, I have looked all over the Saloman site and through size guides and the like but the only thing I can find is 'Wide Fit' with no size or measurement provided. If there is some sort of database or similar it would really help when making the descision.


Burton publishes their design width for the Ruler Wide at EEE, The E from the Salomon Dialogue Wide and Synapse Wide comes directly from the good folks at the brand (but it would be helpful if that were published on their site). 

Keep in mind that letter widths (i.e. E or EEE) are not part of the mondopoint standard, which actually calls for foot width in mm. It would be great if that info were put on every boot. 

Mondopoint is the foot measurement (length and width) that the boot was designed for and it is supposed to given for every boot (but it never is - only length is provided). Mondopoint is cool in that it does not measure the last that a boot was built from and it does not measure any part of the final boot. It only measures the foot that the boot was designed to fit. That is its crowning feature.


----------



## Guyinashirt

Burton Ruler Wide size 7 are on the way! Turns out they are semi common in Australia!

Thanks again for your help Wired and I'll post back to let all know how they go!


----------



## jae

So after 5 days of riding in my Burton Ruler Wides I figured out my optimal comfort zone. I would not tighten the inner drawstring for the ankles, so they are really loose, and leave the inner speed laces a little loose with the outer speed laces tightened up. If I don't do that my feet go completely numb. Anyone else have a problem like that? Everything else fits completely fine, almost perfect. But not being able to tighten my ankle drawstrings leaves me with heel lift. :crying: How long does it take for these to pack out? I ride 4-6 hours at a time and have to break half way and take the boots off for a breather for about 20 minutes. People always say keep your boots nice and tight, but my feet fall asleep after 1 run. I can wear them for hours tight at home before my feet get numb, but that's just sitting on my ass watching movies.


----------



## Phedder

Could be worth trying an aftermarket insole to help support your feet better?


----------



## jae

would that help with the circulation problem in my foot so I can tighten the ankle drawstrings? I do have high arches.


----------



## Phedder

Not 100% on that, but in my mind it should help with everything really. If it's helping hold your foot in a stronger position where it's not being flattened out by your weight and pressures of riding, there should be less pressure against the sides and front of the boot, as the foot shouldn't spread as much. I've got the Remind Medics which I love but are a bit high volume, took me about 10 days of riding in my normal Rulers before I could even fit them in and ride comfortably with them. T1s have more free volume so I had them in those from day 1. Can't hurt to try, maybe try find something a little thinner still with good support.


----------



## Hurleyboy97915

I am just getting back into snowboarding after a 4-5 year break.. I have super wide feet ......4 and 3/4 in wide,problem is my foot is size 12.5 to 13 and the ruler wide does not come in those sizes... I've snowboarded ever since the 90's and can't ever remember a time when I actually had a day that never hurt with excruciating pain... The best boots I ever wore were some rentals I used a 3 years ago that were super broken in ........I'm almost ready to give up I just bought all new gear this year new lib tech board and burton ions size 13 but still the pain !!!!!!!! I can go about 4 hours but after that no Bueno....... I would literally pay someone $1000-2000 if they could customize a boot just for me


----------



## jae

try checking out head boots and report back how those are.
http://shop.head.com/us/snowboard/b...-15.html?_ga=1.40486690.1441590374.1452146180


----------



## Phedder

Hurleyboy97915 said:


> I am just getting back into snowboarding after a 4-5 year break.. I have super wide feet ......4 and 3/4 in wide,problem is my foot is size 12.5 to 13 and the ruler wide does not come in those sizes... I've snowboarded ever since the 90's and can't ever remember a time when I actually had a day that never hurt with excruciating pain... The best boots I ever wore were some rentals I used a 3 years ago that were super broken in ........I'm almost ready to give up I just bought all new gear this year new lib tech board and burton ions size 13 but still the pain !!!!!!!! I can go about 4 hours but after that no Bueno....... I would literally pay someone $1000-2000 if they could customize a boot just for me


What's your actual foot length measurement? There's size 12 Ruler Wide's here - Burton Ruler Wide Snowboard Boot - Men's | Backcountry.com

Or 12UK (US13) here - http://www.boardwise.com/p-14679-burton-ruler-wide-snowboard-boots-black-2016.aspx

Or call Burton with your issue and see if they can track down any 13s.


----------



## Jcb890

I didn't measure my foot using the calculations, but I know that I have wide feet. As an example, I've never been able to wear Nike shoes comfortably because they run more narrow than other brands and normally I'll get New Balance sneaks in wide. Those are comfortable.

Anyways...

My Thirty-Two boots are wide enough for me. Being a larger guy (6'1" 235lbs), it is tough to find gear around me. I was unable to try on any boots before buying as not a single store in my state had a size 13 boot last year. Also, when I 1st got my Thirty-Two boots, I was worried about them not fitting as it was almost painful to get them on, however, I learned about heat molding and my local shop heat molded them for me and they fit *much* better.


----------



## Wiredsport

Jcb890 said:


> I didn't measure my foot using the calculations, but I know that I have wide feet. As an example, I've never been able to wear Nike shoes comfortably because they run more narrow than other brands and normally I'll get New Balance sneaks in wide. Those are comfortable.
> 
> Anyways...
> 
> My Thirty-Two boots are wide enough for me. Being a larger guy (6'1" 235lbs), it is tough to find gear around me. I was unable to try on any boots before buying as not a single store in my state had a size 13 boot last year. Also, when I 1st got my Thirty-Two boots, I was worried about them not fitting as it was almost painful to get them on, however, I learned about heat molding and my local shop heat molded them for me and they fit *much* better.


Please measure your bare feet both length and width as detailed in this thread. Thanks!


----------



## Wiredsport

Hurleyboy97915 said:


> I am just getting back into snowboarding after a 4-5 year break.. I have super wide feet ......4 and 3/4 in wide,problem is my foot is size 12.5 to 13 and the ruler wide does not come in those sizes... I've snowboarded ever since the 90's and can't ever remember a time when I actually had a day that never hurt with excruciating pain... The best boots I ever wore were some rentals I used a 3 years ago that were super broken in ........I'm almost ready to give up I just bought all new gear this year new lib tech board and burton ions size 13 but still the pain !!!!!!!! I can go about 4 hours but after that no Bueno....... I would literally pay someone $1000-2000 if they could customize a boot just for me


As Phedder mentioned, we will need a barefoot length and width to accurately assist you. All accurate sizing needs to start there.


----------



## Jcb890

Wiredsport said:


> Please measure your bare feet both length and width as detailed in this thread. Thanks!


I'm at work so I didn't do length, just width, but got 4.5" across.


----------



## Wiredsport

Jcb890 said:


> I'm at work so I didn't do length, just width, but got 4.5" across.


Foot width cannot be considered without length in terms of "wide" sizing. Boot width varies by length.

4.5 inches will often fit normal width boots in size 13 (4.5 inches is between a "Normal" width D and an E).

Again, please measure both your barefoot width and length. Without that info we are guessing.


----------



## Bellasnow

Salomon is making a new wide boot, called the Hi Fi!!!! I wonder what it's flex is and stuff...


----------



## Wiredsport

Bellasnow said:


> Salomon is making a new wide boot, called the Hi Fi!!!! I wonder what it's flex is and stuff...


Hi Bella,

Yes, I meant to post that here as well. You can see the boot at our 2017 preview thread http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/196561-2017-snowboard-preview-photo-heavy-gear.html

It is designed as an all terrain Freestlye boot with a flex just shy of the F4.0 which it is replacing (although they are entirely diffrent). The Wide model will be Black and looks badass!


----------



## Bellasnow

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Bella,
> 
> Yes, I meant to post that here as well. You can see the boot at our 2017 preview thread http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/196561-2017-snowboard-preview-photo-heavy-gear.html
> 
> It is designed as an all terrain Freestlye boot with a flex just shy of the F4.0 which it is replacing (although they are entirely diffrent). The Wide model will be Black and looks badass!


They're keeping it the E-EE fit like the other wide boots? Also how's the footprint on it? Lastly sizing, how small does it go?


----------



## Wiredsport

Bellasnow said:


> They're keeping it the E-EE fit like the other wide boots? Also how's the footprint on it? Lastly sizing, how small does it go?


250-305 Mondo. Footprint = minimal. Actual Width = undocumented. No additional width info was provided and the wide sample was not on hand at this show. Keep in mind that we are still very early in the cycle.


----------



## booron

Bellasnow said:


> Also how's the footprint on it?


Hopefully Salomon got on the reduced footprint deal with these.. I ordered a pair of size 12.5 Synapse Wides over the summer, but returned them as they were seriously a tit bigger than my size 14 Imperials...


----------



## STR8SHOOTR

Does anyone know when to expect the Hi Fi's? I'm in need of a new pair and I currently have the Dialogue wides. I really like the Burton Ions but having a EE width I don't think they will fit. Those Hi Fi's are intriguing. We need a hi end wide boot.


----------



## Wiredsport

STR8SHOOTR said:


> Does anyone know when to expect the Hi Fi's? I'm in need of a new pair and I currently have the Dialogue wides. I really like the Burton Ions but having a EE width I don't think they will fit. Those Hi Fi's are intriguing. We need a hi end wide boot.


Typically we see Salomon first ship date late August/Early Sept.


----------



## STR8SHOOTR

Wiredsport said:


> Typically we see Salomon first ship date late August/Early Sept.


Looks promising for next season.


----------



## Altephor

I am currently riding in a Salomon Dialogue WIDE boot after a couple seasons of pain, numbness, and poor control in a pair of Ride Insanos (single boa) that were a size too large. The dialogues probably aren't quite wide enough, but I was iffy about the Burton's since no one has any to try and I've seen reports of the fast lace system jamming up. The difference is night and day. Just switching my boots has increased my boarding ability and confidence ten fold. I love my boots, but I would also LOVE to see more options, especially with a boa system (I'm dreading the day I pull my fast lace and it snaps). 

So yes, boot companies, PLEASE MAKE MORE!


----------



## deltapapatango

Went from size 11 32 boots that felt too small in the toe to Burton Ruler Wide size 10.5 that feel amazing because of this thread. Thanks to all.


----------



## Guyinashirt

Hi All,

My Burton Ruler Wide's arrived today, I put the right foot on first and it felt like heaven, felt great!

However, on the left foot I am experiencing pain on the outer metatarsal, about 2/3rd the way down, that is just wearing them at home.

I am yet to heat mold these shoes and am a little wary as to whether i should go up half a size..... length wise they are perfect but width wise they they just don't seem to be enough, for the left by feel and both by comparison of insoles.

Below are some photos of the insoles.

First is my foot on the left and right Burton ruler insoles (with the green bottom) followed by the original left ThirtyTwo insole (with the orange around the heel) and lastly my foot on the custom insole as mentioned previously. 

As you can see my foot overhangs quite considerably on the Burton Ruler insole (as with the others) when i hold my foot to the base of the inner liner it is actually the same width as the outer limits of the liner.....

What are your thoughts?? should i persist with these and get them heat molded or send them back and try and find some 7.5's?

Please advise if you would like any more photos/measurements.

Thanks,
Shirt guy



Guyinashirt said:


> Hi, I too have had perpetual issues with my feet for any footwear over the years. Being aware I do have wide feet has helped me make the best of many bad situations but I still continue to have issues regardless! I have studiously read through all of this topic and completed the measurements and would really appreciate some input/feedback on what i would like to purchase.
> 
> Left Foot: 248mm x 103mm
> Right Foot: 243mm x 103mm
> 
> My Toes natually curl down/in, these measurements are taken while pushing on the knuckle of my first toe to fully extend it.
> 
> Using your calculator and this chart http://www.wiredsport.com/width2.JPG
> 
> I am able to come up with;
> Snowboard Boot Size: 7
> Boot Width Size: EE - EEE
> 
> Currently I have size 8.5 ThirtyTwo Lashed FT and can get a semi comfortable ride from tightening the upper lace super tight and leaving the bottom lace relatively loose. This unfortunately I believe has contributed to premature deterioration of the boot with it having very little flex retention after only about 25 days of riding.
> 
> I have just purchased a Yes, Pick Your Line and Rome Targas, I would like a stiffer boot to compliment this combo and was thinking the Salomon Synapse Wide, in your opinion do you think these boots will be wide enough to accommodate my feet in a size 7?
> 
> Unfortunately I cannot access existing my snow gear for another 2 weeks, so am unable to provide photos with my existing boot inserts for now.
> 
> One item to note is I currently use custom insoles which helped tremendously, I have spent many hours and dollars with boot fitters during my various trips to try and optimize the comfort of my boots and will be doing the same thing once the new boots are purchased.
> 
> Sorry for the long post, thank you so much for your time and information and I hope the feedback you provide me will help others on their quest for pain free boots!





Guyinashirt said:


> Burton Ruler Wide size 7 are on the way! Turns out they are semi common in Australia!
> 
> Thanks again for your help Wired and I'll post back to let all know how they go!


----------



## Rogue

Altephor said:


> I am currently riding in a Salomon Dialogue WIDE boot after a couple seasons of pain, numbness, and poor control in a pair of Ride Insanos (single boa) that were a size too large. The dialogues probably aren't quite wide enough, but I was iffy about the Burton's since no one has any to try and I've seen reports of the fast lace system jamming up. The difference is night and day. Just switching my boots has increased my boarding ability and confidence ten fold. I love my boots, but I would also LOVE to see more options, especially with a boa system (I'm dreading the day I pull my fast lace and it snaps).
> 
> So yes, boot companies, PLEASE MAKE MORE!


That's funny, I went from speed lacing to double boa and I feel the reverse....I'm dreading the day the lace rips in half or just stops tightening. I've never ridden boas before but I honestly liked the speed lacing better. It was faster and easier to adjust imo. 

Bottom line though, we now have boots that fit properly!


----------



## Wiredsport

Guy in a Shirt,

The Ruler Wide is looking good. I would suggest getting those heat fit and selectively heat fit. We can always upsize 1/2, but your photos look textbook as is.

You mentioned that you have always had foot pain. Do you have Morton's Toe (AKA Morton's Foot)?


----------



## Guyinashirt

Hi Wired,

I did not realise there was a name for it but yes it seems like I have mortons toe, I guess that contributes to the width of my feet! Does this change things in your opinion?

Could you possibly elaborate on the differences between getting heat fit and selectively heat fit?

I was wondering if I got custom foot beds made to fit my foot rather then fit the boot and then forced them into the bottom of my liner, being that they have a hard flat bottom it may assist with pushing the liner outwards and reduce the pressure on the sides of my foot (as there seems to be plenty of room in the boot)... Thoughts?


----------



## Wiredsport

Morton's is seen at all foot widths. While it will not change our suggestion for you it may change the result you will get in any boot. Morton's is often associated with foot pain regardless of footwear. If that is the case for you then you will not solve that issue with boot fit. 

Of course there is still better and worse in fit. 

A standard heat fit is done with normal socks only. A selective fit can go in afterwards and "blow out" targeted areas that need more room. Your fitter may also build up certain areas on your foot to make more room in the first fit.

Your foot looks to be the correct width for the boot. Keep in mind that you need to overhang the insert for the correct fit. 

I would suggest that you first do the heat fit. as above, before taking other steps.


----------



## Guyinashirt

Thanks Wired,

I will do the heat fit when i get to Whistler... If there is any recommendations for boot fitters in whistler I would appreciate it. (I have about a week to get it sorted once I get there then headed to Revelstoke!) I will be looking to heat mold (and selective fit) and get custom insoles to match my raised arches.

For day to day pain in regular shoes I tend to be ok but typically I go up 1.5-2 sizes, normally I only experience pain when playing sports. I play inline hockey and do a little boxing, both create issues for my feet, hockey especially... from what I read about Mortons toe the typical pain is associated with the inner metatarsal where as my pain is usually at the top of the bridge of my foot (crushing it downwards) or the outer/5th metatarsal (crushing it inwards), occasionally I also get pain on the inside of my big toe depending on the shape of the shoe (opposite the 5th metatarsal).

There is more then enough room in the size 7 Ruler Wide boot, I hope that with the suggested selective fit and a suitable boot fitter these boots should be able to be pushed out to what my feet require.

On a side note, the fast track lace system on these boots are quite simple (in comparison to the ThirtyTwo Lashed FT) but I feel they are of a lower quality, I found myself pulling on random laces trying to dislodge the locking mechanism and pull the lace back though the shell because the pull tab was not effective even on trial fitment. They are also softer then I expected for a medium-stiff boot... that is a purely subjective comment from a budding all mountain/freeride rider (that hasn't put these on the mountain yet).

Thanks,
Shirt Guy


----------



## ETM

After suffering pretty severe pressure sores on the sides of my feet I decided to fix it once and for all.
I cut out the whole area that was hurting and to my surprise it was very thick. I then glued in some thin neoprene to fill the hole.
The result is absolute heaven. No more pain at all.

http://[URL=http://s760.photobucket.com/user/turbomanifolds/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20160114_211959_zpspbrhllza.jpg.html][/URL]


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

^^^^

Dang, that's custom right there. So, you were having pressure on the sides of your feet also?

What boots are those, by the way?


----------



## opfreak

Well I went out for the first time this past weekend on my local ski hill and my left foot started killing me. Just terrible pain when I tried to wiggle my toes, and my toes felt smashed.

So I came across this and the other boot size thread, and hopefully you guys (wiredsport ?) can help. I figured out the measuring part, but don't know how to tell how wide my foot is.

anyway. I did notice my feet will swell about .2in in a normal day.

so when my feet at cold they measure, 
right 10.25 (about 10.5 when warm/end of day) long [aprox 26.2cm - 26.7cm] and is 4.07in wide [10.3cm wide]
left 10.69in (10.9 when warm/end of day) long [27.2cm-27.6cm) and is also 4.07in wide [10.3cm wide]

based on cold numbers, I should have a right boot of 8.5,(9 warm) and left of 9.5(10 warm)

But I have no idea how the width measures up, can you guys help?

Sucks my feet are 2 different sizes, but it makes sense as to why I never had many problems with my right foot, to fit my left my right is always too big (I ride left foot leading so my right never felt too sloppy).

Would the burton ruler wide work for me? or is that too wide a boot? I'm thinking of ordering then in a 9.5


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi OPfreak,

Your larger foot measurement converts to 9.5 in a snowboard boot at E width. What boots are you riding now (model/size)?


----------



## opfreak

Wiredsport said:


> Hi OPfreak,
> 
> Your larger foot measurement converts to 9.5 in a snowboard boot at E width. What boots are you riding now (model/size)?


Burton ion size 10. When I did your insert test my left foot had a bit of overlap, but that was an aftermarket one.


----------



## Wiredsport

opfreak said:


> Burton ion size 10. When I did your insert test my left foot had a bit of overlap, but that was an aftermarket one.


Got it. You are E width so the Ruler Wide (EEE) will likely be overkill. The Salomon Dialogue Wide or Synapse Wide in 9.5 would be my suggestion. 

Foot swelling is another (although sometimes related) issue. Is this limited to snowboarding?


----------



## opfreak

Wiredsport said:


> Got it. You are E width so the Ruler Wide (EEE) will likely be overkill. The Salomon Dialogue Wide or Synapse Wide in 9.5 would be my suggestion.
> 
> Foot swelling is another (although sometimes related) issue. Is this limited to snowboarding?


1st) thanks for all your help I did read both the long threads this past weekend, great work.


My feet tend to swell normally during the day, its not a lot, the .25in might be a bit extreme. I think its normal with most people, and you just dont notice much. 

Whats the downside to having a boot too wide?

I'm looking to order both the ruler and salomon boots to fit at home, the salomon are getting harder to find in a 9.5.

And keep the ones that fit best. 

any idea what this boot is? salomon synapse jp wide?


Salomon Synapse JP Wide Snowboard Boots 2016 | evo


----------



## Wiredsport

A boot that is too wide will result in slop long term. The goal is to avoid extra room and achieve as close to perfect match for your foot as possible. The JP is essentially just a color way.


----------



## Bellasnow

Wiredsport said:


> A boot that is too wide will result in slop long term. The goal is to avoid extra room and achieve as close to perfect match for your foot as possible. The JP is essentially just a color way.


Would you know where i could pick up a pair of size 7 Salomon dialogue wide. I'm not able to find them anywhere anymore.


----------



## STR8SHOOTR

Bellasnow said:


> Would you know where i could pick up a pair of size 7 Salomon dialogue wide. I'm not able to find them anywhere anymore.



Evo.com has them in a 7 wide $249.


----------



## Bellasnow

STR8SHOOTR said:


> Evo.com has them in a 7 wide $249.



Thank you! There site was not working this morning! 

They can only be shipped within USA....


----------



## Jorgeluisborges

*Salon on jp wide*

Anyone know what the synapse jp wide are (as opposed the non jp versions)? I assumed it was Japanese - so maybe wider in the forefoot... But then some other boot models have other letters - so could be a signature model?


----------



## Deacon

Jorgeluisborges said:


> Anyone know what the synapse jp wide are (as opposed the non jp versions)? I assumed it was Japanese - so maybe wider in the forefoot... But then some other boot models have other letters - so could be a signature model?


JP would, I will safely assume, refer to JP Walker, not Japan.


----------



## Jorgeluisborges

Deacon said:


> JP would, I will safely assume, refer to JP Walker, not Japan.


So does he not like yellow or summink?


----------



## Guyinashirt

Bellasnow said:


> Thank you! There site was not working this morning!
> 
> They can only be shipped within USA....


There are many freight forwarding companies that will freight forward to other countries for a small fee.

I have successfully used myus dot com many times to get products to Australia!


----------



## biggator

Didn't go through all 27 pages... but I have a 4E wide foot.

Currently riding 32 Lashed bindings, and after breaking them in - they're plenty comfy for wide feet.


----------



## Wiredsport

biggator said:


> Didn't go through all 27 pages... but I have a 4E wide foot.
> 
> Currently riding 32 Lashed bindings, and after breaking them in - they're plenty comfy for wide feet.


Please post your barefoot lengths and width measurements.


----------



## SnowDogWax

biggator said:


> Didn't go through all 27 pages... but I have a 4E wide foot.
> 
> Currently riding 32 Lashed bindings, and after breaking them in - they're plenty comfy for wide feet.


Have 4E foot also my 32 Prime breaking in was ouch:dunno:but as you said plenty comfy now


----------



## biggator

Wiredsport said:


> Please post your barefoot lengths and width measurements.


8.5 size - 4.3" width. yep, I have flintstone feet.


----------



## Wiredsport

biggator said:


> 8.5 size - 4.3" width. yep, I have flintstone feet.


Hi Biggator,

Not the boot size please but the barefoot length measurement. 8.5 is not the number we need .


----------



## opfreak

opfreak said:


> Well I went out for the first time this past weekend on my local ski hill and my left foot started killing me. Just terrible pain when I tried to wiggle my toes, and my toes felt smashed.
> 
> So I came across this and the other boot size thread, and hopefully you guys (wiredsport ?) can help. I figured out the measuring part, but don't know how to tell how wide my foot is.
> 
> anyway. I did notice my feet will swell about .2in in a normal day.
> 
> so when my feet at cold they measure,
> right 10.25 (about 10.5 when warm/end of day) long [aprox 26.2cm - 26.7cm] and is 4.07in wide [10.3cm wide]
> left 10.69in (10.9 when warm/end of day) long [27.2cm-27.6cm) and is also 4.07in wide [10.3cm wide]
> 
> based on cold numbers, I should have a right boot of 8.5,(9 warm) and left of 9.5(10 warm)
> 
> But I have no idea how the width measures up, can you guys help?
> 
> Sucks my feet are 2 different sizes, but it makes sense as to why I never had many problems with my right foot, to fit my left my right is always too big (I ride left foot leading so my right never felt too sloppy).
> 
> Would the burton ruler wide work for me? or is that too wide a boot? I'm thinking of ordering then in a 9.5





Wiredsport said:


> Hi OPfreak,
> 
> Your larger foot measurement converts to 9.5 in a snowboard boot at E width. What boots are you riding now (model/size)?





opfreak said:


> 1st) thanks for all your help I did read both the long threads this past weekend, great work.
> 
> 
> My feet tend to swell normally during the day, its not a lot, the .25in might be a bit extreme. I think its normal with most people, and you just dont notice much.
> 
> Whats the downside to having a boot too wide?
> 
> I'm looking to order both the ruler and salomon boots to fit at home, the salomon are getting harder to find in a 9.5.
> 
> And keep the ones that fit best.
> 
> any idea what this boot is? salomon synapse jp wide?
> 
> 
> Salomon Synapse JP Wide Snowboard Boots 2016 | evo


Just wanted to update you guys. I ordered a size 9.5 and 10 boot, because like I said my foot kind of grows during the day and using the foot measuring tool I fit inbetween a 9.5/10 on my left foot.

Tried on the 9.5 first, and one of my toes curled and it kind of hurt.
So I tried on the 10, the wide size is soo much nice then the ion. I can see what you mean by too wide would be bad. Still working on the fit, the right boot seems way to big in the 10 though, and I have to figure out the lacing, because right now I feel too much pressure on the top of my foot. Don't know if the other Salomons fit a bit different. 

Just to confirm the sizing I pulled out the insert and here are the pics.

9.5 first


----------



## opfreak

and now the size 10. I think the overlap is what Wiredsport is looking for, where the toes just overlap the insert.

Going to keep both around the house for a week or two, but first impressions are that these Salomons are nice boots. Similar in stiffness to my ions. And not huge.


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi,

Please post photos of your whole foot on the inserts (not just the toes).


----------



## opfreak

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please post photos of your whole foot on the inserts (not just the toes).


I think I might have screwed up the pic for the size 10 here.


----------



## Wiredsport

opfreak said:


> I think I might have screwed up the pic for the size 10 here.


Hi,

You want to have the size 9.5's heat fit. The size 10's are too large.


----------



## opfreak

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> You want to have the size 9.5's heat fit. The size 10's are too large.


possible to do at home or find a store to try it at?


----------



## Wiredsport

opfreak said:


> possible to do at home or find a store to try it at?


You will want to have this professionally done.


----------



## SoCalSoul

Pulled the trigger on some Ruler Wides at 10.5
Should get here by Saturday. Stoked to try em!


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

Finally broke in my 8.5 Ruler wides sans heat fit. 

Pain was pretty brutal in the beginning because I learned that my feet would swell. If I would take off my boot during lunch and put it back on it would KILL the sides of my feet. After about 10-15 hours of solid riding in them in Colorado last week without taking them off, they're perfect. 

During the break-in period my left big toe's nail is probably going to come off (completely black and blue) but that's part of the consequences of not getting heat-fitted and wanting a true performance fit. 

Thanks to Wired's advice, I have perfectly fitting boots. Zero heel lift, performance to the max. 

I still wish I could get EEE in a stiffer boot, but at least now I can say I have a boot that fits. 

As a reminder, I went down from an 11 to an 8.5. 

There are so many others that need to reevaluate their feet and snowboard boots. 

Thanks, Wired.


----------



## SoCalSoul

Got my ruler wide boots in yesterday. Tried them on around the house and they feel awesome! A little pinching around the ankle bones, but definitely locked in.

I'll get to try them on the mountain Friday. :grin:


----------



## heikis

this thread has helped me in choosing my first boots to be the *Burton Ruler Wides*. I spent an hour in the shop trying to figure out whether to go with size US 12 or 13. size 12 felt almost too small, size 13 felt like a bit too big. My foot on the insole also showed that I had more than half a centimeter spare toe room with size 13 and size 12 was an exact fit. anyway, I bought size 12 and spent 6 hours on the hills. my toes did feel the end of the boot but they did not hurt. leaning forward my toes did not feel the end of boot. 
still not sure if I bought the right size, maybe should have gone for size 13? or will I get some more room lengthwise for my toes after breaking them in? width-wise im very satisfied with the boots.

also added a pic of my barefoot on the size 12 insole. seems okay? thanks alot!


----------



## Wiredsport

heikis said:


> this thread has helped me in choosing my first boots to be the *Burton Ruler Wides*. I spent an hour in the shop trying to figure out whether to go with size US 12 or 13. size 12 felt almost too small, size 13 felt like a bit too big. My foot on the insole also showed that I had more than half a centimeter spare toe room with size 13 and size 12 was an exact fit. anyway, I bought size 12 and spent 6 hours on the hills. my toes did feel the end of the boot but they did not hurt. leaning forward my toes did not feel the end of boot.
> still not sure if I bought the right size, maybe should have gone for size 13? or will I get some more room lengthwise for my toes after breaking them in? width-wise im very satisfied with the boots.
> 
> also added a pic of my barefoot on the size 12 insole. seems okay? thanks alot!


Hi Helkis,

Please measure your barefoot length and width. We look for your bare foot to overhang the boot insert by ~ 1 cm. Your bare foot is a bit inside the confines of the insert.


----------



## heikis

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Helkis,
> 
> Please measure your barefoot length and width. We look for your bare foot to overhang the boot insert by ~ 1 cm. Your bare foot is a bit inside the confines of the insert.


Hi, I measured my larger foot and it measures 28cm length and 11cm width. So what would be your suggestion? Thanks alot!


----------



## Wiredsport

heikis said:


> Hi, I measured my larger foot and it measures 28cm length and 11cm width. So what would be your suggestion? Thanks alot!


Hi Helkis,

28 cm is a size 10 in snowboard boots. Your foot is Wide (between E and EE width). The Ruler Wide is the only boot available that is designed for above an E width. Sizes 12 and 13 are both far too large for you. I would suggest that you downsize to your mondopoint size (10) in the Burton Ruler Wide.


----------



## ekimkrats

*New old wide guy*

I would like to thank you guys for all the info you've put out there.

Right L 26.1 W 11.43 
Left L 26.6 W 11.7

K2 Maysis 26.

the wide points of my feet is not the toe area, but mid area 

Thinking about heating outer shell, then a hydraulic ski boot press inserted for a few days ?

Any one try this?

With my leather work boots, I soak them in water then put them on till they dry.....


----------



## Wiredsport

ekimkrats said:


> I would like to thank you guys for all the info you've put out there.
> 
> Right L 26.1 W 11.43
> Left L 26.6 W 11.7
> 
> K2 Maysis 26.
> 
> the wide points of my feet is not the toe area, but mid area
> 
> Thinking about heating outer shell, then a hydraulic ski boot press inserted for a few days ?
> 
> Any one try this?
> 
> With my leather work boots, I soak them in water then put them on till they dry.....


Hi,

Based on your measurements above (let's confirm those with some measurement photos) the Maysis in size 8 is not the best starting point. Your foot width is EEEE. No one produces that width for snowboard boots. The Burton Ruler Wide is closest at EEE. Also, your larger foot is just over size 8.5 so your current 8 will be problematic there as well.


----------



## ekimkrats

*Pic*

Sorry the maysis is a 26.5 


I like a stiffer boot, and the fact i don't get heel lift with the conda boa.


----------



## ekimkrats

2nd foot.............


----------



## Wiredsport

Thanks. I am not able to see the measurements on your tape. Assuming the widths are correct your foot is 4 width sizes too wide for your D width Maysis boots. While there is no boot designed for your foot I would suggest starting as close as possible (8.5 in the Ruler Wide) and seeing how close you can get with a heat fit. Your Maysis is 2 full cm too narrow for your foot. I would not suggest that you try to modify for that large a difference.


----------



## ekimkrats

Sorry about the bad pics 

Thanks I tried on the Rulers, but they were too wide in the toe box and I'm afraid that if the sides mold out to my wide mid foot the toe box will be sloppy.

My thought was to stretch out the shell with a press or start cutting away at the sides of the liner. I don't care about the loss of insulation, my feet are always hot. 

So no one has tried to stretch the shell or have they without luck?

I'm also in an area without a lot of shops to choose from. Nearest good shop is 75 miles away.


----------



## Wiredsport

ekimkrats said:


> Sorry about the bad pics
> 
> Thanks I tried on the Rulers, but they were too wide in the toe box and I'm afraid that if the sides mold out to my wide mid foot the toe box will be sloppy.
> 
> My thought was to stretch out the shell with a press or start cutting away at the sides of the liner. I don't care about the loss of insulation, my feet are always hot.
> 
> So no one has tried to stretch the shell or have they without luck?
> 
> I'm also in an area without a lot of shops to choose from. Nearest good shop is 75 miles away.


Something is not adding up. What size Ruler Wide did you try?


----------



## ekimkrats

Ruler 26.5

I din't have them heated up, they dint have a heater.

Like I said felt roomy in the toe area, and had heal lift even with my superfeet insoles in them. 
I din't like the lacing either.

Thats why the Maysis came in to play no heal lift.


???? Has anyone had any luck stretching the shell ????
Or cuting the liner????


----------



## Wiredsport

ekimkrats said:


> Ruler 26.5
> 
> I din't have them heated up, they dint have a heater.
> 
> Like I said felt roomy in the toe area, and had heal lift even with my superfeet insoles in them.
> I din't like the lacing either.
> 
> Thats why the Maysis came in to play no heal lift.
> 
> 
> ???? Has anyone had any luck stretching the shell ????
> Or cuting the liner????


Hi Ekim,

Unlike some all leather work boots, snowboard boots are not built for heat/pressure outer boot forming. The panels are not made of a single material (leather, synthetic, etc) and the stitching is not built for pressure fitting. We have seen a lot of failed efforts. You are much more likely to blow your stitching or damage a panel than you are to successfully stretch your boot, especially when you need almost an inch of extra width. Cutting the liner? There are threads here where riders have done it. It would not be my suggestion.

Your foot is very wide but the shape is not unusual in terms width at the toes in relation to wide point. With your width in the Ruler Wide, you will not move into the toe area. A heat fit will help reposition material. Your toe area is still significantly wider than most who would be buying that model if you get into the correct size.


----------



## ekimkrats

Well...... thanks for the info i'm going to pound on the Maysis for a bit ..... 

With time and pressure any think will move. From May to November is a long time of slow steady pressure.

At this point I'm not going with Burton Ruler. 

No-one has a pair around me.

Anyone want to help start up a boot company?????


----------



## ekimkrats

"anything will move" (any think will move)


----------



## B4N4N4

*i need help 2*

Hi guys,
I am really happy to found this thread.
Perhaps you can help me. 
I 
With the wall-press-method my feet have a length of 26,2 cm.
The wide are 10,7 cm and 10,9.
Largest length at my big toe. widest where the big and the little toes starts.
The wide points are my toes and my middle.
Following your thread i schould have a US 8,5 EE. Is it right?


Last month i ordered a Salomon Dialgue Wide 2015 27.5 MP. I never got such an heel hold .But although a pain in my feet. The boot is too narrow and i although got problems with my big toe( front and left side of the big toe). i sent them back. 

I ll tried a 32 lashed from a friend US 10 (32s should bought 1 size larger- so it should match to a US 9). This boot although felt a little bit narrow and i feel my big toe at the front. the hurt a little bit. but by now the most comfortable boot i ever weared. Standing on the innersole my feet are still a little bit wider than the innersole. And there is space before my little toes.

I read the 32 is disigned for middle toe leght. But i need a one who has enough wide in the whole front. especially at my big toe. 
So I ll now order a burton ruler wide and hoping that this boot will fit for my feet. But ordering is always expensive and i dont know which size i would be the best. There is no shop nearby where i can try it. 

Is the ruler wide the best one for my feet? Should i get them in 8.5 , 9 , 9,5?

I scaled my feet in the morning. Should i do it in the evening and after a long walk when their a longer and wider???

I would be so happy to go snowboarding without having this pain in my feet all the time.

Thank u in advance 
and sorry for my bad english


----------



## Wiredsport

B4N4N4 said:


> Hi guys,
> I am really happy to found this thread.
> Perhaps you can help me.
> I
> With the wall-press-method my feet have a length of 26,2 cm.
> The wide are 10,7 cm and 10,9.
> Largest length at my big toe. widest where the big and the little toes starts.
> The wide points are my toes and my middle.
> Following your thread i schould have a US 8,5 EE. Is it right?
> 
> 
> Last month i ordered a Salomon Dialgue Wide 2015 27.5 MP. I never got such an heel hold .But although a pain in my feet. The boot is too narrow and i although got problems with my big toe( front and left side of the big toe). i sent them back.
> 
> I ll tried a 32 lashed from a friend US 10 (32s should bought 1 size larger- so it should match to a US 9). This boot although felt a little bit narrow and i feel my big toe at the front. the hurt a little bit. but by now the most comfortable boot i ever weared. Standing on the innersole my feet are still a little bit wider than the innersole. And there is space before my little toes.
> 
> I read the 32 is disigned for middle toe leght. But i need a one who has enough wide in the whole front. especially at my big toe.
> So I ll now order a burton ruler wide and hoping that this boot will fit for my feet. But ordering is always expensive and i dont know which size i would be the best. There is no shop nearby where i can try it.
> 
> Is the ruler wide the best one for my feet? Should i get them in 8.5 , 9 , 9,5?
> 
> I scaled my feet in the morning. Should i do it in the evening and after a long walk when their a longer and wider???
> 
> I would be so happy to go snowboarding without having this pain in my feet all the time.
> 
> Thank u in advance
> and sorry for my bad english


Hi B4,

Your foot is actually between EE and EEE. That is why normal width boots (D) and even wide boots that are designed for an E width are not working. We need to get you in a Burton Ruler Wide (EEE) in size 8.5. Get those heat fit and you will be STOKED.


----------



## winternews

*Looking to Buy Wide Rulers in 13 (14?)*

I'm in Salomon Synapse Wides, size 47 Euro, 12 US, 30 mondo. They are the right length for riding but painfully narrow. My foot is 29.5 cm long and 12 cm wide. I'm looking for a wide Ruler in 13, but would even go to 14 since this will be for multiday splitboard tours. If you want to sell your Burtons, let me know. Thanks!


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

As I suspected, during the break-in period of my 8.5 Ruler wides, I lost my left big toe nail. Is this normal? Haha. 

On the plus side, my boots fit perfectly now. Just wish I had the option to get stiffer boots. 

I can post picture if necessary, but didn't want to scare anyone.


----------



## Wiredsport

winternews said:


> I'm in Salomon Synapse Wides, size 47 Euro, 12 US, 30 mondo. They are the right length for riding but painfully narrow. My foot is 29.5 cm long and 12 cm wide. I'm looking for a wide Ruler in 13, but would even go to 14 since this will be for multiday splitboard tours. If you want to sell your Burtons, let me know. Thanks!



Hi Winternews,

You are certainly wise to be looking at the Ruler Wide as your foot is EEE. Boot size, however, for 29.5 is 11.5.


----------



## booron

*Mid term Ruler Wide Report.*

Finished my 5th day on a pair of this seasons Ruler Wides yesterday. They were absolutely fantastic until now, but yesterday I could feel them noticeably flop out a bit as the day went on. I'm hoping they hit a point and kind of stay there like I feel my current pair of Imperials has, but as of now I have the feeling that I'll have to get a new pair of these every 20-30 days (which is roughly a season for me). They're still fine right now, they are just not "absolutely fantastic" anymore. YMMV, I'm about ~240 and really drive into the tongues on turns and jumps.


----------



## Wiredsport

booron said:


> Finished my 5th day on a pair of this seasons Ruler Wides yesterday. They were absolutely fantastic until now, but yesterday I could feel them noticeably flop out a bit as the day went on. I'm hoping they hit a point and kind of stay there like I feel my current pair of Imperials has, but as of now I have the feeling that I'll have to get a new pair of these every 20-30 days (which is roughly a season for me). They're still fine right now, they are just not "absolutely fantastic" anymore. YMMV, I'm about ~240 and really drive into the tongues on turns and jumps.


Hi,

What size did you get? What are your barefoot measurements?


----------



## kingslay

@Wiredsport i´m not sure if remember right but i think you said that the salomon HiFi will come in wide next season. just red the 2017 catalog and there was no wide version....


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi,

It made the dealer catalog and order forms. The notation is pretty small but that is about all the attention Wide ever gets .

STOKED!


----------



## kingslay

Thats great news! I just hope the footprint is as reduced as the Rulers!
Could you compare the 2 already?


----------



## Loki

Sadly only in black though, not the sexy red!

No love for us wide footed


----------



## Wiredsport

kingslay said:


> Thats great news! I just hope the footprint is as reduced as the Rulers!
> Could you compare the 2 already?


There were no Wide samples at show time. We will have to wait on that...


----------



## kingslay

Wiredsport said:


> There were no Wide samples at show time. We will have to wait on that...


Ok but Toe to heel should be the same. So if you compare the regular HiFi to the Ruler? is there a big difference? Lenghtwise i mean...


----------



## Wiredsport

kingslay said:


> Ok but Toe to heel should be the same. So if you compare the regular HiFi to the Ruler? is there a big difference? Lenghtwise i mean...


It looked very minimal but frankly there is no way to compare yet. The manufacturers bring pre-production samples in a single size.


----------



## kingslay

Wiredsport said:


> It looked very minimal but frankly there is no way to compare yet. The manufacturers bring pre-production samples in a single size.


ok sounds good so far. lets just hope it will be a winner!


----------



## Guyinashirt

Hi All, so I said i would get back to everyone after i had sorted my boots.. and well better late then never i guess, it was a good trip haha!

To recap, I have size 7 EEEE feet, I have had issues with my feet getting crushed by shoes my whole life, for snowboarding boots I was running size 8.5 ThirtyTwo Lashed FT boots which still crushed the side of my feet but had packed out enough that I could usually get about half a day of riding in before the pain got out of control. I was seeking the right size boot for not only comfort but performance and purchased the Burton Ruler Wide's size 7 based on sizing information provided by WiredSport.

So all up i had about 13 days on mountain:
The first thing I did before I went riding was get the lining heat molded.
The first 2 days i was getting back into it and riding with friends that were fairly new so dident really get to push too much performance out of the boot but found myself having to adjust them many times, especially in the morning, eventually my foot would go pretty much numb and i would be in relative comfort for the afternoon.
The afternoon of day 2 i had custom insoles made (i have high arches too) which required some modification as the linings packed out a little but made a significant improvement.
By about day 6 or 7 i could wear the boot all day in comfort, they aren't quite as stiff as i would like my boots to be so there was a bit of a battle between having them a little tighter (to try and get a little extra support/stiffness) and keeping things comfortable but i was able to find a happy medium.
On about day 10 i wore them till like midnight apres and bruised all my toe nails haha (non fell off though luckily) they were comfortable enough i dident even feel the need to loosen my boots after a days riding, i also thought that wearing them for a few extra hours while walking around might help pack out the front of the toe box... instead it crushed my toes haha.

*So, overall I am extremely happy with the level of comfort I am experiencing with the Ruler Wides, to have a boot that not only does not crush the side of my feet but actually fits length wise is freaking amazing! The increase in quality of fit has allowed me to extract significantly more performance from my boots with less effort and significantly less pain.*

For the boots themselves, they work fine and do every thing they need to do, I find the lacing to be a little bit average, they dont quite open up enough at the top and getting the laces fully open is a little more hassle then it needs to be, the lacing system looks completely un-serviceable in the event of a broken lace too.
The fabric on the inside of the heel of my lining has started to dislodge also, not a good sign after 13 days (it started about day 10).
I would love to see some stiffer boots in my size, it would make me a very happy man! I am probably quite a bit heavier then the average size 7 at 85kg so that would definitely impact the wear on the boots.

It rained from mid mountain down pretty much the entire time i was at Whistler, which was a bugger, but we made the most of it, Revelstoke had some amazing terrain but still suffered with poor weather, hopefully i have better luck next time!

Thanks for all your help Wired and kudos to Matty_B_Bop for starting this thread!


----------



## DaftDeft

Hey wanted to say thanks for this thread. I'm brand new to snowboarding and its been really fun so far. But I've been having a terrible time with the rental boots I've been getting so I started looking for my own boots. This thread has informed me that I apparently have very wide feet and have been increasing my shoe size to compensate. 

Looking into getting some Burton Ruler Wides and went to try them on in the store, no more squeezing sensation! Had a question though: is it easier to adjust the fit of a boot up or down in size? 

The size 8 I tried felt very tight: even with my heel all the way back my toes were scrunching up against the front of the liner. The 9s they had felt like snug hiking boots. No 8.5 to try, but I would guess it to be the sweet spot between the two. Should I try and work with the tighter 8?


----------



## Wiredsport

DaftDeft said:


> Hey wanted to say thanks for this thread. I'm brand new to snowboarding and its been really fun so far. But I've been having a terrible time with the rental boots I've been getting so I started looking for my own boots. This thread has informed me that I apparently have very wide feet and have been increasing my shoe size to compensate.
> 
> Looking into getting some Burton Ruler Wides and went to try them on in the store, no more squeezing sensation! Had a question though: is it easier to adjust the fit of a boot up or down in size?
> 
> The size 8 I tried felt very tight: even with my heel all the way back my toes were scrunching up against the front of the liner. The 9s they had felt like snug hiking boots. No 8.5 to try, but I would guess it to be the sweet spot between the two. Should I try and work with the tighter 8?


Please provide your barefoot length and width measurements.


----------



## DaftDeft

Wiredsport said:


> Please provide your barefoot length and width measurements.


Tip of middle toe (longest) to heel is 26.2 cm on my left foot and 25.9 cm on my right foot.

Left foot at widest point is 10.1 cm right foot is 10.5 cm.

Left foot is longer and thinner by a bit, right is shorter and wider.


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi,

Yes, you are EE width and 26.2 is a 8.5 in snowboard boots. The Burton Ruler Wide is the best choice for your width. I would look for those as we know that you are scrunched in the 8's.


----------



## Nomusicnolife

Just a quickie, How do you measure the width? I mean, do you step on the floor and measure or just measure your foot without stepping? Could seem a stupid question but I have this doubt.
Thank you


----------



## jokkasin

Hi guys, i have been using burton ion US11. They are a bit narrow. My feet have wide forefoot and narrow heel. They measure 29cm long and width 11cm. Im looking
at an all mountain boot. Any suggestions? Thanx

Skickat från min D6603 via Tapatalk


----------



## Funks

jokkasin said:


> Hi guys, i have been using burton ion US11. They are a bit narrow. My feet have wide forefoot and narrow heel. They measure 29cm long and width 11cm. Im looking
> at an all mountain boot. Any suggestions? Thanx
> 
> Skickat från min D6603 via Tapatalk


Measured while feet is on the ground flat. 

I believe you are supposed to get your MONDO SIZE, convert it to US MEN size, then look at this chart..

*[MONDO chart to US Men Sizing Chart]*










*[US MEN WIDTH chart]*










If your foot is wider than the "D" column, for the men's US size - then you need to get wide boots.

For example, my foot length is (11.25 inches * 2.54 * 10) = 285.75 (in MM). 285 mondo per size chart is US MEN 10.5. US MEN 10.5 on the WIDTH chart on normal boots is made for somebody with a foot width of 4.1 inches (D size). Considering my foot width is almost 4 and a 1/2 - I need EEE width 10.5 (only got one choice, Burton Ruler Wide). 

Anyways, don't be dumb like me and get a size larger ( pessimistic believer, so I bought the Ruler Wide's in 11 ), getting a little bit of heel lift and should have gotten 10.5 like what WIRED said. Much better than the Size 13 burton's I was wearing before though - lol.

Buy the right boot (length / width wise), get it heat-molded at a local shop and get stoked.


----------



## jokkasin

Well i bought the nitro team tls, and im satisfied whit them. Cheers and happy easter shredding

Skickat från min D6603 via Tapatalk


----------



## Ayukreizi

10,24 inch length
4,3 inch width


----------



## Wiredsport

10.24 inches is 260 mm (size 8 in snowboard boots). 4.3 inches wide (109 mm) is and EEE width.


----------



## Nomusicnolife

Hi, my size is US10-E (width)

Does it really worth to buy wide boots? (It is just one step from D to E but perhaps wide boots are for EE or even EEE wide sizes...

Thinking on Salomon Synapse wide

Thank you


----------



## Phedder

Nomusicnolife said:


> Hi, my size is US10-E (width)
> 
> Does it really worth to buy wide boots? (It is just one step from D to E but perhaps wide boots are for EE or even EEE wide sizes...
> 
> Thinking on Salomon Synapse wide
> 
> Thank you


I'm a 10E as well (27.8/10.7)

K2 T1s and Ride Insanos feel much more comfortable straight from the box than Burton boots, if you want to avoid the Salomons (which are designed for an E width) for whatever reason, I'd start with the higher end K2 and Ride boots that have the intuition liner. 

I have never tried a proper 'wide' boot, so I may very well still be missing out but availability here is very limited. If you can try and compare the Salomon wides to other boots I'd definitely recommend it, just letting you know K2 and Rides have worked for me. I have a pair of Burton Imperials that should break in alright as well but they're definitely more snug.


----------



## Nomusicnolife

Phedder said:


> I'm a 10E as well (27.8/10.7)
> 
> K2 T1s and Ride Insanos feel much more comfortable straight from the box than Burton boots, if you want to avoid the Salomons (which are designed for an E width) for whatever reason, I'd start with the higher end K2 and Ride boots that have the intuition liner.
> 
> I have never tried a proper 'wide' boot, so I may very well still be missing out but availability here is very limited. If you can try and compare the Salomon wides to other boots I'd definitely recommend it, just letting you know K2 and Rides have worked for me. I have a pair of Burton Imperials that should break in alright as well but they're definitely more snug.


Do you confirm Salomons are designed for an E width? Do you mean the wide ones or the regular ones (the rest of Salomons)? I would like the Synapse model as I am looking for a quite stiff boot so I think that's my choice, just to decide wthether wide model or not.

Thank you


----------



## Wiredsport

Nomusicnolife said:


> Do you confirm Salomons are designed for an E width? Do you mean the wide ones or the regular ones (the rest of Salomons)? I would like the Synapse model as I am looking for a quite stiff boot so I think that's my choice, just to decide wthether wide model or not.
> 
> Thank you


Hi NMNL,

Please measure your bare foot (both length and width). 

Salomon's wide boots are E width.


----------



## F1EA

Ok enough about wide paws

Hey Wired... 
So who makes NARROW boots?? 

I'm seriously struggling here..... My 10.5 32 Focus Boa never really "broke in".... I'd much rather wear size 11 TM2 and just deal with Jbars than deal with my feet dying in the 10.5 and still have to use Jbars.

Foot length is 285. But definitely narrow and kind of a high instep on the right foot....


----------



## Wiredsport

F1EA said:


> Ok enough about wide paws
> 
> Hey Wired...
> So who makes NARROW boots??
> 
> I'm seriously struggling here..... My 10.5 32 Focus Boa never really "broke in".... I'd much rather wear size 11 TM2 and just deal with Jbars than deal with my feet dying in the 10.5 and still have to use Jbars.
> 
> Foot length is 285. But definitely narrow and kind of a high instep on the right foot....


If you like very stiff boots the Flow Talon is amazing.


----------



## F1EA

Wiredsport said:


> If you like very stiff boots the Flow Talon is amazing.


Cool. Thanks!

Yeah I'm fine with super stiff. I guess I prefer just stiff... but super stiff turn to stiff eventually so thats fine. I like TM2 stiffness when NEW. They become mid flex pretty quickly though; so the Focus Boa have been perfect... started super stiff and now they are pretty stiff.

There's one Talon available nearby, but it's size 11. I can check a few shops this weekend see if they have 10.5. But i bet I'll have to wait til the new stuff drops, cause 10.5 is pretty common so it sells out quickly.

How about Vans Infuse? they don't look too wide when I saw them. A bit soft though... but if they are reasonably stiff and narrow fitting, i could try those too.


----------



## Wiredsport

That Infuse won't likely offer width improvement...but if you have access to a pair slip em on


----------



## F1EA

Wiredsport said:


> That Infuse won't likely offer width improvement...but if you have access to a pair slip em on


Ah so they're not as narrow.. I could try them anyways.

Yeah I have access to a group of boots, I just want to narrow down at least to ~3 so I don't have to try that many different boots at once.


----------



## Deacon

F1EA said:


> Ah so they're not as narrow.. I could try them anyways.
> 
> Yeah I have access to a group of boots, I just want to narrow down at least to ~3 so I don't have to try that many different boots at once.


If you had wide feet you'd be down to three models by default.... :wink:


----------



## F1EA

Deacon said:


> If you had wide feet you'd be down to three models by default.... :wink:


haha yeah that's true
But trust me, my feet are narrow. To give you an idea, my little guy has similar feet to mine, and we have to chop the toes in his full-body pijamas hehehe


----------



## nevermatty

Great thread!

My feet measurements are as follows: 271mm long/108mm wide. So looking at the charts I should be Size 9.5 boots with E or EE width. 

Which kinda makes sense as I have always worn size 10 boots (DC Park) which have been OK, but not great. I have been on the hunt for some more comfortable boots but due to where I live buying online is almost the only option. 

Reading this thread sounds like there is only a couple of options in a wide boot. 

Burton Ruler wide & Solomon Dialogue wide

I did see a new Solomon boot is supposed to be released in a wide version, the HIFI. Any news on when this is coming out? 

Also noticed there is a stiff boot in the Solomon range called the Synapse Wide, but no mention of it in this thread? Does anyone have any first hand experience with these? 

I am hesitant on the Burton Ruler wide, as I am worried it may be to wide/sloppy seeing as it is a EEE fit.


----------



## dave785

Hey so is there any update on any new wide boots coming out next year?

Rulers fit great but I'd like something a little more comfy from a tongue/padding perspective.


----------



## Wiredsport

> Also noticed there is a stiff boot in the Solomon range called the Synapse Wide, but no mention of it in this thread? Does anyone have any first hand experience with these?


Salomon makes the the Dialogue Wide, Synapse Wide, and now the HiFi Wide. The Synapse is used by some riders in this thread and the Brannock thread) but all of these are E width.


----------



## Wiredsport

dave785 said:


> Hey so is there any update on any new wide boots coming out next year?
> 
> Rulers fit great but I'd like something a little more comfy from a tongue/padding perspective.


Hi Dave,

The only new entry is the Salomon HiFi Wide mentioned above. Same E width as the Dialogue Wide and Synapse Wide, so no additional options for riders above E width. The Ruler Wide is still the only game in town above E.


----------



## jb82

*still searching for that comfortable boot...*

new to this forum but not new to snowboarding and like so many of you, I have had a difficult time finding comfortable boots.

I have a wide forefoot but narrow ankle so finding a boot that doesn't squash my toes and also doesn't cause heel lift issues has pretty much sucked. Ideally, I'd find something with a wide toe box that narrows in the ankle area...

I believe I am a size 10.5 and a width E.

Last year, I was riding the K2 Darkos (which actually fit pretty well) but the BOA system failed on me about 10 days into the season and when I wrote K2 about it, they never even so much as wrote me back...so fuck K2 as far as I'm concerned, I won't buy anything from them ever again.

As we speak, I have a pair of Burton Rulers being shipped to me but I mistakenly thought that the Burton Rulers were known to be wide boots, I did not realize there was actually a wide version...so I guess I screwed that up. 

Anyway, just wanted to chime in and hopefully if we all complain about this enough, more companies will listen and make wide versions...

I've also wasted tons of money trying to find a good boot. Hell, at this point, I would pay a large sum of money just to get a custom liner/boot system made just for me. It wouldn't be any more expensive than continuing to buy new boots every year that don't work, returning them, repeat...


----------



## Deacon

So, in case you didn't read this long thread, to summarize: Salomon makes (as of this year) three models in an "e" width. The Ruler wide is a 3e.

That's it, that's all. No other choices. Some boots_ fit_ wider but are not manufactured on a wide last.


----------



## Wiredsport

jb82 said:


> new to this forum but not new to I believe I am a size 10.5 and a width E.


Let's find out for sure . Please post up your barefoot length and width (no socks please, right and left).


----------



## jb82

Deacon said:


> So, in case you didn't read this long thread, to summarize: Salomon makes (as of this year) three models in an "e" width. The Ruler wide is a 3e.
> 
> That's it, that's all. No other choices. Some boots_ fit_ wider but are not manufactured on a wide last.


yeah, i started to read some of it but it is pretty long. i tried the salomon dialogue wides yesterday and they did not even come close to fitting. squashed my toes really bad. it seems to me like they're wide in the middle of the boot but get narrow really abruptly at the end. bummer. those are out for me.

i'll post again when the rulers come in i guess, even though i have a feeling they aren't going to work either. ugh


----------



## jae

I'm sad this petition isn't working. Would love me some boas in EEE


----------



## Deacon

jb82 said:


> yeah, i started to read some of it but it is pretty long. i tried the salomon dialogue wides yesterday and they did not even come close to fitting. squashed my toes really bad. it seems to me like they're wide in the middle of the boot but get narrow really abruptly at the end. bummer. those are out for me.
> 
> i'll post again when the rulers come in i guess, even though i have a feeling they aren't going to work either. ugh


Best thing you can do is followed WS advice above. He got at least a dozen folks off of this site in the right size boot, none of which his site actually sells.


----------



## chomps1211

jb82 said:


> new to this forum but not new to snowboarding and like so many of you, I have had a difficult time finding comfortable boots.
> 
> I have a wide forefoot but narrow ankle so finding a boot that doesn't squash my toes and also doesn't cause heel lift issues has pretty much sucked. Ideally, I'd find something with a wide toe box that narrows in the ankle area...


Yeah,.. Return the regular width Rulers, get your proper foot measurements per WS's directions & proceed from there. 

Based on your description of your foot,.. You might still have some trouble. I would go for finding the proper, comfortable fit for the length and width of your foot first. There are things that can be done to help with tweaking the fit for the narrow heel. 

Go to Tongar.com. They have all sorts of pad to finesse the fit of the liner. Tongue pads & stiffeners, heel wedges, C-L-J bars and the like. They even sell full sheets of padding that cat be cut to size. That can be used to fill in and narrow the fit in the heel once you've got your forefoot comfortably fitted. 

Good luck.


----------



## jae

any of you fat footers try asian fit boots? one of you rich guys order this and tell me how it is compared to a ruler wide.

Burton Ion Leather Snowboard Boots - Asian Fit 2016 | evo outlet


----------



## robotfood99

@jae I wear the Asian fit Ions. I have wide and high volume feet and have a tough time with breaking in new boots but the AF Ions have been quite comfy from the get-go. Imprint 4 liner has not packed out significantly even after a season of regular use. 

Can't compare to Ruler wides as I haven't tried them.


----------



## jae

robotfood99 said:


> @jae I wear the Asian fit Ions. I have wide and high volume feet and have a tough time with breaking in new boots but the AF Ions have been quite comfy from the get-go. Imprint 4 liner has not packed out significantly even after a season of regular use.
> 
> Can't compare to Ruler wides as I haven't tried them.


that's good to know, I'm getting worried about my shitty rulers crapping out on me. I have a feeling they will half way into next season. what's the width of your feet? my feet are a 4E and the large volume makes me size up 1/2 a size. I can't tighten the liner/boots all the way or it cuts off a vein or something and they(my feet) become numb, forcing me to ride with loose boots. I think I need c bars or w/e they're called. 

Still would like someone with ruler wides to try it out and compare the two. or you guys can wait till I get a pair next next season as I'm going to be broke getting my season pass+board. fucking summer spending.


----------



## robotfood99

4E? Wow. AF might not be enough, me thinks. I have EE but unusually high volume or so I'm told. A friend of mine has EEE width and says he's happier in his Salomon wides than Burton AFs. 

You could order from evo and try for yourself and return if not happy?


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

jae said:


> I'm sad this petition isn't working. Would love me some boas in EEE


Agreed. 

As I mentioned, continue to write your favorite boot manufacturers (and link them to this thread if you think it'll help). 

For most of us in here, we only have one option (Ruler Wide). Sucks when it's not an aggressive boot. I want something stiff. 

Us wide-footers have feelings, too. WE WANT OPTIONS!


----------



## kingslay

An option could be to buy boots that are not marketed as wide but ARE wide.
I had the Deeluxe Street for example and that thing was wider than the Burton Ruler in wide.


----------



## Deacon

kingslay said:


> An option could be to buy boots that are not marketed as wide but ARE wide.
> I had the Deeluxe Street for example and that thing was wider than the Burton Ruler in wide.


How did you measure the last on which it was built?


----------



## kingslay

Deacon said:


> How did you measure the last on which it was built?


What do you mean? The last? 
(sorry my english is not good enough to understand what you want to know)

What i wanted to say is that there are boots not labeled as wide but just ARE wide.

I didnt measure anything. (except my feet)
But i ride Rulers in wide. Then I ordered a pair of Deeluxe Street and my feet just had more room widthwise.


----------



## Deacon

kingslay said:


> What do you mean? The last?
> (sorry my english is not good enough to understand what you want to know)
> 
> What i wanted to say is that there are boots not labeled as wide but just ARE wide.
> 
> I didnt measure anything. (except my feet)
> But i ride Rulers in wide. Then I ordered a pair of Deeluxe Street and my feet just had more room widthwise.


What is a Shoe Last ?, Definition, Photos & Information
The last is basically the mold that the footwear is formed around. the widths are denoted by a lettering system that is basically a ratio of width to length. That said, two last from two manufacturers of the same width will likely be a different shape. So why your Deeluxe may fit your foot well, it is not manufactured on a wide last, which is why it's not labeled a wide.

You _may_ very well still be in too big of a boot. You might not. You won't know unless you measure. :smile:

Edit: here's another link if you want to shoe nerd out. http://allaboutshoes-toeslayer.blogspot.com/2009/10/shoe-lasts-and-metrology.html


----------



## chomps1211

Deacon said:


> What is a Shoe Last ?, Definition, Photos & Information
> 
> 
> 
> *Edit: here's another link if you want to shoe nerd out. *All about shoes: Shoe Lasts and Metrology


So now it would appear we've have _Wired_ *and* Deacon with a little tootsie fetish?? > :laugh:


----------



## kingslay

Deacon said:


> What is a Shoe Last ?, Definition, Photos & Information
> The last is basically the mold that the footwear is formed around. the widths are denoted by a lettering system that is basically a ratio of width to length. That said, two last from two manufacturers of the same width will likely be a different shape. So why your Deeluxe may fit your foot well, it is not manufactured on a wide last, which is why it's not labeled a wide.
> 
> You _may_ very well still be in too big of a boot. You might not. You won't know unless you measure. :smile:
> 
> Edit: here's another link if you want to shoe nerd out. All about shoes: Shoe Lasts and Metrology


Oh ok now i know what a shoe last is...
Thanks! 

I didn´t measure anything on the boot itself. But what i did is take the insole of the Deeluxe boot and put it on the insole of the Ruler wide insole and the deeluxe insole was wider. So that maybe a hint that it really is wide too... Don´t know. 

I know about the measuring system from wiredsport and he helped me with measuring my feet and changing to wide boots. I changed my regular size 12 boots to size 11 rulers wide. at first i thought it would be great... but after a month i still had too much pain in my toes and my feet even with professionally heatmolding the liner. so i looked for an alternative and now i have the deeluxe street and the ruler wide both in 11,5 and both fit great. that agressive downsizing or perfomance fit is not for me. my performance is just not so good when my feet hurt! but still... riding wide models and sizing down even a half size is a huge improvement! so i´m very thankful to wired!


----------



## Deacon

kingslay said:


> Oh ok now i know what a shoe last is...
> Thanks!
> 
> I didn´t measure anything on the boot itself. But what i did is take the insole of the Deeluxe boot and put it on the insole of the Ruler wide insole and the deeluxe insole was wider. So that maybe a hint that it really is wide too... Don´t know.
> 
> I know about the measuring system from wiredsport and he helped me with measuring my feet and changing to wide boots. I changed my regular size 12 boots to size 11 rulers wide. at first i thought it would be great... but after a month i still had too much pain in my toes and my feet even with professionally heatmolding the liner. so i looked for an alternative and now i have the deeluxe street and the ruler wide both in 11,5 and both fit great. that agressive downsizing or perfomance fit is not for me. my performance is just not so good when my feet hurt! but still... riding wide models and sizing down even a half size is a huge improvement! so i´m very thankful to wired!


This actually gets at the heart of another WS post, regarding his hopes for standardization between boot manufacturers. We can dream.


----------



## heikis

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Helkis,
> 
> 28 cm is a size 10 in snowboard boots. Your foot is Wide (between E and EE width). The Ruler Wide is the only boot available that is designed for above an E width. Sizes 12 and 13 are both far too large for you. I would suggest that you downsize to your mondopoint size (10) in the Burton Ruler Wide.


Hi. some time has passed. I did get the burtons, but the wrong size 12.
Now im going to pass those to my friend with mondo30 feet.

So a 28cm foot is definitely a US 10 size? I shouldnt go for the slightly bigger 10.5 size (mondo 28.5)? 
Downsizing from a comfortable size 12 to size 10 is scary 
Thank you.


----------



## robotfood99

Trust Wiredsport and go for the 10 wides. Remember that boots pack out and even .5 up will most likely result in less secure fit in no time. You can try removing the insole or putting in thinner insoles for the first few days for extra room if necessary.


----------



## Snow Hound

Going from slightly too big boots to ones that fit correctly made me fall in love with snowboarding all over again. The improvements in comfort & control were huge.

Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiredsport

heikis said:


> Hi. some time has passed. I did get the burtons, but the wrong size 12.
> Now im going to pass those to my friend with mondo30 feet.
> 
> So a 28cm foot is definitely a US 10 size? I shouldnt go for the slightly bigger 10.5 size (mondo 28.5)?
> Downsizing from a comfortable size 12 to size 10 is scary
> Thank you.


Hi Heikis,

Yes, 28.0 is definitely a size 10. It might feel a bit odd at first but it will change your world. Get them heat fit before riding and have a great season.


----------



## kingslay

@Wiredsport
Have you seen the Salomon Hifi in real life now? If so can you say if the Footprint is about as reduced as on Burton Boots?!
Cheers


----------



## xilo

*Synapse wide*

I'm currently wearing a Solomon Synapse wide - US 8.5 I measured my foot width at about 10.5cm. 

In order to be comfortable in the synapse, i had to use a pnuematic press to push out the padding/sides on the outside mid-foot section. My foot splays really badly here. I also had some custom arch supports made this summer, so I will see if that helps any.

Are the Burton ruler wide still the widest boot available? How do the asian fit's compare to a wide boot?


Edit: Has anyone noticed that certain bindings help more with foot pain/circulation? I use Cartel's currently, but was considering switching to Flow bindings.


----------



## Wiredsport

xilo said:


> I'm currently wearing a Solomon Synapse wide - US 8.5 I measured my foot width at about 10.5cm.
> 
> In order to be comfortable in the synapse, i had to use a pnuematic press to push out the padding/sides on the outside mid-foot section. My foot splays really badly here. I also had some custom arch supports made this summer, so I will see if that helps any.
> 
> Are the Burton ruler wide still the widest boot available? How do the asian fit's compare to a wide boot?
> 
> 
> Edit: Has anyone noticed that certain bindings help more with foot pain/circulation? I use Cartel's currently, but was considering switching to Flow bindings.


Hi Xilo,

What is your barefoot length as well? Your Salomon Wide boots are E width and your foot is closer to EE at size 8.5. The Ruler Wide is still the only boot that is wider than E (It is designed for EEE). Lets get your actual barefoot length (not boot size) in mm and we can take it from there.

STOKED!


----------



## xilo

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Xilo,
> 
> What is your barefoot length as well? Your Salomon Wide boots are E width and your foot is closer to EE at size 8.5. The Ruler Wide is still the only boot that is wider than E (It is designed for EEE). Lets get your actual barefoot length (not boot size) in mm and we can take it from there.
> 
> STOKED!


Wasn't sure how to most accurately measure, so i took a ruler to use as a straight edg, and drew a line at big toe, and heal, then measured the distance between the lines.

Left: 25.7cm
Right 26-26.1cm


----------



## Wiredsport

xilo said:


> Wasn't sure how to most accurately measure, so i took a ruler to use as a straight edg, and drew a line at big toe, and heal, then measured the distance between the lines.
> 
> Left: 25.7cm
> Right 26-26.1cm


Got it. Your issue is that you are 260 Mondo (size 8) and between a EE and EEE. If you have a look at the chart below you will see why going a bit larger (8.5) in a slightly wider (E) boot as you have done in your Salomon's has still left you with a poor fit. I would highly suggest that you find a pair of Burton Ruler Wide's in size 8...and your feet will take you out for a beer (or 6).


----------



## xilo

Wiredsport said:


> Got it. Your issue is that you are 260 Mondo (size 8) and between a EE and EEE. If you have a look at the chart below you will see why going a bit larger (8.5) in a slightly wider (E) boot as you have done in your Salomon's has still left you with a poor fit. I would highly suggest that you find a pair of Burton Ruler Wide's in size 8...and your feet will take you out for a beer (or 6).


It's crazy for me to think about going down a size...Are you sure? :lol:


----------



## Wiredsport

xilo said:


> It's crazy for me to think about going down a size...Are you sure? :lol:


Hah! Your correct measurement (we need to get that right) will certainly matter but from your last measurements: 25.7 is an easy 8. 26.0 is also an 8. For 26.1, if that is the actual measurement, you are a mm over our spec for 8 (but 8 is still likely the best choice with a heat fit even if you are 26.1). For width you are going to be going up two sizes and that is what is going to change things for you.

STOKED!


----------



## xilo

Wiredsport said:


> Hah! Your correct measurement (we need to get that right) will certainly matter but from your last measurements: 25.7 is an easy 8. 26.0 is also an 8. For 26.1, if that is the actual measurement, you are a mm over our spec for 8 (but 8 is still likely the best choice with a heat fit even if you are 26.1). For width you are going to be going up two sizes and that is what is going to change things for you.
> 
> STOKED!


Whats the most precise way to measure? (if I missed it in an earlier response, my apologies) I wan't to make sure I get it right before i put in the order.


----------



## snowklinger

xilo said:


> Whats the most precise way to measure? (if I missed it in an earlier response, my apologies) I wan't to make sure I get it right before i put in the order.


barefoot kicked against wall, mark floor, measure in CM


----------



## Wiredsport

snowklinger said:


> barefoot kicked against wall, mark floor, measure in CM


That's it exactly.

Here is the unabbreviated version:

Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters).


----------



## FAice

kingslay said:


> An option could be to buy boots that are not marketed as wide but ARE wide.
> I had the Deeluxe Street for example and that thing was wider than the Burton Ruler in wide.


I read about the Deeluxe street boot being pretty wide!

can you please post a Picture of the Deeluxe insole with a rule over it to see how wide it is please?

Deeluxe Street looks really sick! love it! will cross fingers if it a EE Feet fit inside there!! :hope:

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Wiredsport

kingslay said:


> @Wiredsport
> Have you seen the Salomon Hifi in real life now? If so can you say if the Footprint is about as reduced as on Burton Boots?!
> Cheers


Not yet. Salomon has not shipped the production models yet.


----------



## Wiredsport

FAice said:


> I read about the Deeluxe street boot being pretty wide!
> 
> can you please post a Picture of the Deeluxe insole with a rule over it to see how wide it is please?
> 
> Deeluxe Street looks really sick! love it! will cross fingers if it a EE Feet fit inside there!! :hope:
> 
> Thanks in advance!


We are always on the lookout for workable wide options...but...there is a big difference between a true wide boot an a generally compliant boot (which there are many of).

This is where things get a bit wild. * Mondopoint (the standard by which all snowboard boots are designed) does not measure any part of the boot (liner, insole, shell, nothing) or any part of the last. It is only based on foot measurement. *That is by definition what separates it from the other common standards used in foot gear. That can be a weird concept, but it is the core of understanding mondopoint and thereby boot fit. The Mondopoint # given for any snowboard boot is only the foot measurement that the boot manufacturer is guaranteeing that the boot will fit. That puts a lot of pressure on the manufacturer to get it right . But it does not determine the nature of the boot. By that I mean that the same manufacturer may produce very compliant of very snug fitting models for the exact same mondopoint size.

It gets worse. The mondopoint standard includes both a length and a width measurement and both are supposed to (and, in a perfect world, would) appear on product labeling. But, the width information is never provided on snowboard boots. The two companies that do produce dedicated wide models mix in letter sizing (E, EEE) for width but there is in actuality no letter sizing in the mondopoint standard. Mondopoint is always a simple measurement in millimeters and this is also true for width.

I mention this here because there are actually many boots (typically very beginner oriented or loose fit freestyle/street) that will offer a much more compliant fit than a performance boot in the same mondo size. The problem is that the boots are typically compliant everywhere and so while they may be wider, they are also longer, plusher, lower, etc.


----------



## xilo

Wiredsport said:


> That's it exactly.
> 
> Here is the unabbreviated version:
> 
> Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters).


Amazing how hard it was to find a flat wall in my house. It looks like im around 252-260 depending on the foot. That should put me in size 8 EEE comfortably still correct?


----------



## Wiredsport

xilo said:


> Amazing how hard it was to find a flat wall in my house. It looks like im around 252-260 depending on the foot. That should put me in size 8 EEE comfortably still correct?


252 is a 7.5, 260 is an 8.


----------



## xilo

Wiredsport said:


> 252 is a 7.5, 260 is an 8.


Will order an 8 and report back (may be a few weeks).


----------



## kingslay

FAice said:


> I read about the Deeluxe street boot being pretty wide!
> 
> can you please post a Picture of the Deeluxe insole with a rule over it to see how wide it is please?
> 
> Deeluxe Street looks really sick! love it! will cross fingers if it a EE Feet fit inside there!! :hope:
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Hey, sorry but i took my Deeluxe Boots to my Grannys house. She lives in the mountains and i only go there some time around January.


----------



## kingslay

Wiredsport said:


> Not yet. Salomon has not shipped the production models yet.


Ok thanks. If you get them it really would be great if you could tell a bit about them. especially concerning the footprint compared to burton.


----------



## kingslay

So i just ordered the Adidas Tactical ADV and it´s true what Transworld writes  it´s really roomy width wise. 
So could be another alternative to the ruler wide. But no speedlace...


----------



## FAice

kingslay said:


> So i just ordered the Adidas Tactical ADV and it´s true what (banned link)it´s really roomy width wise.
> So could be another alternative to the ruler wide. But no speedlace...


THose are reallly good news, may i know how much wide is your foot pls? i was looking for the ruler for my last option but maybe the adidas can work

ty


----------



## Deacon

read me

Lasts come in all shapes, so they may feel roomy, but they're not a 3E width like the Ruler Wide.


----------



## kingslay

@Deacon
What i still dont get is how does that matter? I mean where is the difference? If a boot is officially 3E or not? Companys dont really seem to build the boots by the rules concerning mondo sizing. My foot has the space it needs. Isnt that all that matters? I could just size dowm from 12 to 11 like i did with my ruler wide and they even feel more supportive than the ruler. Havent ridden them though. Hopefully next week...

@FAice
My feet are about 29cm long and 12,2cm wide


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Kingslay,

The rest of that review may give some clues as to what is going on:

*Unfortunately, that same roomy fit was a double-edge sword as some testers noted a bit of unsettling slop in technical terrain, where superior support and rapid response time is most necessary. This would be the perfect boot for riders who value comfort above all, but are looking for a ride that is a little more aggressive than found in most freestyle boots.*

This is common for many comfort oriented boots. They are not designed as wide models, they simply use ultra compliant materials everywhere. More info on that here:

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/bo...de-snowboard-boot-options-37.html#post2820489


----------



## kingslay

Hey @Wiredsport,

i get your point. 
But as you write in a perfect world the standards would be like Mondo says. But we don´t live in a perfect world.
Shouldnt for example the Ruler wide have a different footbed than the standard ruler? 
Then there is what you described as comliant fit and performance fit.
to me the ruler totaly feels like a "compliant" fit or loose freestyle fit. of course when i first put on my ruler 11 wide coming from a size 12 it really felt snug. too snug actually for me.
but the ruler packs out like no other imho... i mean its a low price entry level freestyle boot. i dont expect it to last 100+ days. mine was packed out so bad after 30 days last year that i had to get new ones mid season. this years model (ruler wide) looks a bit more promising in terms of lasting longer. but it also feels more snug than last years... 
but its still a great boot for people with big wide feet.
what i want to say is just because a boot isnt labled as EEE or wide you shouldnt close your eyes to it. because i highly doubt that eyery bootbuilder does things exactly by standard.
or lets compare it to that... 2 people cut a piece of wood exactly 30cm x 13cm one calls it wide or EEE the other doesnt. but its still 30x13cm... 
and i think thats exactly whats happening here...
thats why in the transworls test people with wide feet seem to like people with narrow feet have problems with it.
if bootbuilders really would stick to the rules i think we wouldnt have those problems.
i just tried on a lot of boots lately because i´m still on the hunt for the perfect one.
and all i can say is that the adidas boot was the first one in size 11 that instantly felt great on my 29cmx12,2cm feet so far. and it also has a very reduced footbed. just a s good as burton. and that i wanted to share with our bigfoot communty here... but lets first put it to the test and i´ll write about it from time to time how it really performed after i tried it on the slopes!
cheers!


----------



## Wiredsport

My concern is that this is built and marketed as a normal width boot (D) an yet is is compliant enough so that your above EEE foot (1.8 cm wider than normal D) fits comfortably when the boot is unridden. That same compliance in terms of length would be the addition of two full boot sizes.


----------



## kingslay

yes that is really strange. lengthwise they feel like a 11 my toes are touching the boot when i´m standing straight.
but the strangest thing is that adidas says that the size 11 boot is made for feet that are only 28cm heel to toe. (mondo 28)
somehow i start to think tht everybody just builds their shoes as they please...


----------



## Wiredsport

kingslay said:


> yes that is really strange. lengthwise they feel like a 11 my toes are touching the boot when i´m standing straight.
> but the strangest thing is that adidas says that the size 11 boot is made for feet that are only 28cm heel to toe. (mondo 28)
> somehow i start to think tht everybody just builds their shoes as they please...


I am unable to read from the photo that you posted but the US Addidas site has the Mondo conversion scale correct (size 11 at 290). adidas Tactical ADV Snowboarding Boots - Black | adidas US

Also, what you have described "my toes are touching the boot when i´m standing straight" is not what we are looking for. That is too large. We are looking for firm pressure into the compliant materials of both the toe and heel of the liner, especially when the boot is unused.


----------



## kingslay

somehow my attachment was sized down. 
ok thats really strange. on the german site us 11 equals 28cm mondo. probably a mistake on the german site. 
i dont think they do different sizings for the US and europe...

that´s what i meant with the toes "touching". english is not my first language as u might have noticed. 
i wouldnt describe the preasure as very firm but highly abundant. if that makes any sense... 
about the same as my new unused ruler wide 11 (2017 model)


----------



## FAice

Damn! i saw in a SB shop the Burton rulers.. compared with my vans contra, they look cheap and ortopedic :dry:

Ill try to check New Adidas tactical Boost For my .EE foot! and see if they fit! :|


----------



## Deacon

FAice said:


> Damn! i saw in a SB shop the Burton rulers.. compared with my vans contra, they look cheap and ortopedic :dry:
> 
> Ill try to check New Adidas tactical Boost For my .EE foot! and see if they fit! :|


Yes, definitely choose your boot on appearance.


----------



## Dropped34

*Need Wide Boots, Or Just Different Boots?*

Hey All,

I'm hoping the collective knowledge here can help me cure my boot woes . . .

For years I rode a pair of size 13 Vans after committing the common error of just buying boots the same size as your sneakers. Fast forward to last year where I got sized and bought a pair of size 11.5 Flow HyLite boots with the dual boa system (incidentally I also changed bindings at the same time and went from Ride bindings with the typical ratchet straps to Flow NX2s, wasn't purposely going for a whole Flow setup, just worked out that way).

Ever since switching I have had significant pain across the width of my feet, even after attempting to heat mold the boots and riding enough that the boots should have packed a bit. Regardless, it still feels like my foot is locked in a vise side to side. I can't take it anymore, so I'm in the market for something new that will actually be comfortable.

For reference, I measured my feet and found that the left is 29.1mm x 10.6mm and the right is 29.2mm x 10.8mm. Based on the charts I've seen it looks like length-wise I do measure an 11.5, but it might be just a hair narrow for my 10.8mm width, but at 29.2mm I'm also pretty close to a 12. So, am I better off buying a wide 11.5 or stepping up to 12 since I'm close to that in length anyway?

Any recommendations are GREATLY appreciated. As much as I hate having to replace a nearly-new pair of boots, it's better than aching constantly whenever I ride.
:frown:


Thanks.


----------



## FAice

Deacon said:


> Yes, definitely choose your boot on appearance.


First hows it fits
then . OFC i want to my next boot to look SICK!:grin:


----------



## heikis

Got myself a pair of Burton Ruler Wide size 9.5UK/10.5US/28.5 MONDO.
Im also thinking of getting a pair of FP Gamechangers. But the website does not specify if the listed sizes are US or UK:
Gamechangers Custom Orthotics Terje 2
I would presume they are US, but I dont want to take any chances. Can someone confirm?
Is it even worth it to replace the stock insoles of Ruler's with the Gamechangers? I will get my boots heatmolded anyway.
Thanks!


----------



## kingslay

@heikis yes the size is US...
but i couldnt wear em in my rulers wide after sizing down to a 11 because they are pretty thick. and my boot was pretty snug already...


----------



## heikis

kingslay said:


> @heikis yes the size is US...
> but i couldnt wear em in my rulers wide after sizing down to a 11 because they are pretty thick. and my boot was pretty snug already...


that is really good to know. thank you! 
So did you stay with the stock insoles or got something else? Were your boots new and unworn? Were they heatmolded before trying the Gamechangers?
does anyone else have similar experience with Gamechangers? Or any other custom footbeds?


----------



## robotfood99

In my experience the aftermarket insoles worked the best when put in after the boot has packed out and could use a little adjusting. I use Remind medic and cush. Reminds are self moldjng and don't need to be baked. Great products.


----------



## Wiredsport

Dropped34 said:


> Hey All,
> 
> I'm hoping the collective knowledge here can help me cure my boot woes . . .
> 
> For years I rode a pair of size 13 Vans after committing the common error of just buying boots the same size as your sneakers. Fast forward to last year where I got sized and bought a pair of size 11.5 Flow HyLite boots with the dual boa system (incidentally I also changed bindings at the same time and went from Ride bindings with the typical ratchet straps to Flow NX2s, wasn't purposely going for a whole Flow setup, just worked out that way).
> 
> Ever since switching I have had significant pain across the width of my feet, even after attempting to heat mold the boots and riding enough that the boots should have packed a bit. Regardless, it still feels like my foot is locked in a vise side to side. I can't take it anymore, so I'm in the market for something new that will actually be comfortable.
> 
> For reference, I measured my feet and found that the left is 29.1mm x 10.6mm and the right is 29.2mm x 10.8mm. Based on the charts I've seen it looks like length-wise I do measure an 11.5, but it might be just a hair narrow for my 10.8mm width, but at 29.2mm I'm also pretty close to a 12. So, am I better off buying a wide 11.5 or stepping up to 12 since I'm close to that in length anyway?
> 
> Any recommendations are GREATLY appreciated. As much as I hate having to replace a nearly-new pair of boots, it's better than aching constantly whenever I ride.
> :frown:
> 
> 
> Thanks.


Hi Dropped,

You have two things going on. The Talon and the Hylite are both narrow fitting bots that use relatively firm materials (they break in slowly and less than many other boots). Your foot is also slightly Wider than an average D. Those elements are squeezing you although your Mondo size is correct (11.5 actually on the larger side for your foot). You should not upsize. How many days do you have on your Hylites?


----------



## kingslay

heikis said:


> that is really good to know. thank you!
> So did you stay with the stock insoles or got something else? Were your boots new and unworn? Were they heatmolded before trying the Gamechangers?
> does anyone else have similar experience with Gamechangers? Or any other custom footbeds?


yes my boots were new unworn & heatmolded. 
on my old ruler i can use them because they are very packed out and there the footbeds are actally really helping...


----------



## jeremy

Hi all, 

I'm also hoping for a bit of help with my boot sizing, I tried looking through the thread for some people with similar feet to mine but couldn't find anything. 

My feet are 26.5cm long so US Mens 8.5. 

My left foot is 91 cm wide and my right food is 94cm wide. I understand this makes me a size C or D in terms of width. 

I recognise this is not as wide as some other posters but still would appreciate any help.

I prefer a stiffer boot and after trying a few took a set of 2015/16 k2 Maysis home in size 9, they were tight but I was assured they would pack out. I tried them on everyday for about a week, walking around the house, but each time I would get numbness and pain after about 15 - 20 mins, this would always begin in my right foot.

I took them back to the store and tried on some other brands including Salomon and 32s but ended up purchasing a 2016/17 k2 maysis in size 9.5. Going up half a size has removed the toe pain but has resulted in some heel lift. 

I am considering taking these back and trying on a wider boot in size 9 or even size 8.5, but I think the burton ruler as an EEE would be too wide.

Does anyone have any advice on boot models which may work best for my feet? 

It it helps at all I am a goofy so lead with my right foot (my wider foot). 

I will be snowboarding a lot this coming winter 30+ days and will probably end up settling for the 9.5 K2s and deal with heel lift rather than toe pain.


----------



## Dropped34

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Dropped,
> 
> You have two things going on. The Talon and the Hylite are both narrow fitting bots that use relatively firm materials (they break in slowly and less than many other boots). Your foot is also slightly Wider than an average D. Those elements are squeezing you although your Mondo size is correct (11.5 actually on the larger side for your foot). You should not upsize. How many days do you have on your Hylites?




I think I have something around 12 - 15 days on the Hylites. I like the stiffness (i.e. responsiveness) of the boots but I'm not sure that I'm willing to suffer through breaking them in. Though you also mention they break in a bit less, so I may be hosed anyway . . .

I'm a big fan of the dual boa setup though. Are there any boots that you could recommend with the dual boa that run "normal" that may loosen up enough or run slightly wide without being a full on EE?


----------



## Wiredsport

jeremy said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm also hoping for a bit of help with my boot sizing, I tried looking through the thread for some people with similar feet to mine but couldn't find anything.
> 
> My feet are 26.5cm long so US Mens 8.5.
> 
> My left foot is 91 cm wide and my right food is 94cm wide. I understand this makes me a size C or D in terms of width.
> 
> I recognise this is not as wide as some other posters but still would appreciate any help.
> 
> I prefer a stiffer boot and after trying a few took a set of 2015/16 k2 Maysis home in size 9, they were tight but I was assured they would pack out. I tried them on everyday for about a week, walking around the house, but each time I would get numbness and pain after about 15 - 20 mins, this would always begin in my right foot.
> 
> I took them back to the store and tried on some other brands including Salomon and 32s but ended up purchasing a 2016/17 k2 maysis in size 9.5. Going up half a size has removed the toe pain but has resulted in some heel lift.
> 
> I am considering taking these back and trying on a wider boot in size 9 or even size 8.5, but I think the burton ruler as an EEE would be too wide.
> 
> Does anyone have any advice on boot models which may work best for my feet?
> 
> It it helps at all I am a goofy so lead with my right foot (my wider foot).
> 
> I will be snowboarding a lot this coming winter 30+ days and will probably end up settling for the 9.5 K2s and deal with heel lift rather than toe pain.


Hi Jeremy,

26.5 at 91 and 94 cm width is a narrow 8.5. Going larger or wide would not be advised. You mentioned some trying on of the boots at home. This will do nothing to pack out / break in boots. Were the boots heat fit? I would like to see some photos of your feet and your measurements to make sure that we have you on track. Something is not adding up here.


----------



## Wiredsport

Dropped34 said:


> I think I have something around 12 - 15 days on the Hylites. I like the stiffness (i.e. responsiveness) of the boots but I'm not sure that I'm willing to suffer through breaking them in. Though you also mention they break in a bit less, so I may be hosed anyway . . .
> 
> I'm a big fan of the dual boa setup though. Are there any boots that you could recommend with the dual boa that run "normal" that may loosen up enough or run slightly wide without being a full on EE?


One of your feet is normal width at size 11.5, the other is only 1mm over normal. Normal width boots would be the next best step for you. That is most boots so you essentially have the whole market full of Double Boa's available.


----------



## jeremy

Hi WiredSport,

I appreciated your help, I didn't have them heat moulded at the time no, I was advised by the boot fitter to spend some time walking around in them and if they still give me pain to come back to the shop to have them heat moulded. 
The original pair I purchased (the 2015/16 K2 Maysis) was giving me a lot of numbness/pins & needles after 15 mins resulting in quite a bit of pain, so was told that heat moulding them wouldn't make enough difference and I should probably go half a size up.

It is also probably worth noting that I used the Brannock Device to get those measurements, I know you have mentioned earlier in this thread that those devices are not ideal for snowboarding boot measurements. 

The pics below show my foot against the wall, my foot measure just under 26cm in length and and 9.7cm in width, or 3.8 inches. 

I have also included a couple of pictures using the 16/17 k2 Maysis liner in size 9.5.


----------



## redlude97

anyone seen or tried the new salomon hi life wides?


----------



## kingslay

seen yes tried no (didnt have my size)
but i tried quiet a few other boots... some of them fit my wide feet very well. (even if they are not marketed/built as wide)

from left to right
Burton Ruler Wide 2015 11, Burton Ruler wide 2017 11,5, Ride 92 11, DC Judge 11, Adidas Superstar 11, Adidas Tactical Adv. 11


----------



## Oatz00

I'm a size 9.5 (10.5" long) - Right foot is 4.75" wide and left foot is just under 5".

Only boots that would fit without going way too big were a pair of size 10.5 (mondo 285) Northwave Legend's.....


----------



## FAice

kingslay said:


> seen yes tried no (didnt have my size)
> but i tried quiet a few other boots... some of them fit my wide feet very well. (even if they are not marketed/built as wide)
> 
> from left to right
> Burton Ruler Wide 2015 11, Burton Ruler wide 2017 11,5, Ride 92 11, DC Judge 11, Adidas Superstar 11, Adidas Tactical Adv. 11


Those adidas looks wide as the rulers are! :surprise:


----------



## kingslay

FAice said:


> Those adidas looks wide as the rulers are! :surprise:


They dont just look wide they are. The superstar is even wider than the rulers. 
Heel hold is pretty good. They are a lot stiffer than the rulers and more supportive i´d say.
Only downside is that they have traditional lace... I´d prefer speedlace but thats just personal preference.
My feet never felt happier... (only rode em 1 day so far)


----------



## Deacon

FAice said:


> Those adidas looks wide as the rulers are! :surprise:


So you're going to base how wide a boot is based on the exterior of the shell, ignoring the fact that some boots make a point of having reduced footprints?



kingslay said:


> They dont just look wide they are. The superstar is even wider than the rulers.
> Heel hold is pretty good. They are a lot stiffer than the rulers and more supportive i´d say.
> Only downside is that they have traditional lace... I´d prefer speedlace but thats just personal preference.
> My feet never felt happier... (only rode em 1 day so far)


They're not wide, by definition, as it pertains to footwear construction. They likely have a high volume last. I'm glad you like them, check back in after 20 days. If your feet have never been happier after 1 day, they are too big. :blahblah:


----------



## kingslay

Deacon said:


> How did you measure the last on which it was built?





Deacon said:


> So you're going to base how wide a boot is based on the exterior of the shell, ignoring the fact that some boots make a point of having reduced footprints?
> 
> 
> 
> They're not wide, by definition, as it pertains to footwear construction. They likely have a high volume last. I'm glad you like them, check back in after 20 days. If your feet have never been happier after 1 day, they are too big. :blahblah:


They may not be wide by definition but my wide Hobbit feet have more space in width than in the ruler wide while having great heel hold.
Of course i´m considering that its only day one thats why i wrote it. For me the Ruler is just not supportive enough... I tried over 3 pairs.
If you´re looking for a stiff(er) boot and have wide feet to me the ruler is simply not a option anymore.


----------



## Wiredsport

jeremy said:


> Hi WiredSport,
> 
> I appreciated your help, I didn't have them heat moulded at the time no, I was advised by the boot fitter to spend some time walking around in them and if they still give me pain to come back to the shop to have them heat moulded.
> The original pair I purchased (the 2015/16 K2 Maysis) was giving me a lot of numbness/pins & needles after 15 mins resulting in quite a bit of pain, so was told that heat moulding them wouldn't make enough difference and I should probably go half a size up.
> 
> It is also probably worth noting that I used the Brannock Device to get those measurements, I know you have mentioned earlier in this thread that those devices are not ideal for snowboarding boot measurements.
> 
> The pics below show my foot against the wall, my foot measure just under 26cm in length and and 9.7cm in width, or 3.8 inches.
> 
> I have also included a couple of pictures using the 16/17 k2 Maysis liner in size 9.5.


Hi Bro,

Please check your images again. Your foot measures at 10.5 cm width. That is an EE to EEE width at 26 cm (size 8 in snowboard boots). Your foot actually looks 25.5 in your image which is 7.5 in snowboard boots. This is the problem that you are having. You need a wide boot at your Mondopoint foot size. Only the Burton Ruler Wide is designed for foot widths above E width.

I hate to be critical here or sound jealous, but I want you to break up with your boot fitter. He is being careless with your magnificent feet. He doesn't love them the way that I do and based on his thoughtless words he doesn't deserve any more time with them.

Heat fit should be done immediately. Walking around in a non heat fit boot will not help you determine how it will feel when it has been heat fit. It will also not help the boot break in. Remember to request that the fitter not use toe caps during the fit process.


----------



## jeremy

Cheers bud, 

That's good to know. 

On your advice I took the K2s back today. 

Went into a different store and tried on a few different boots, the only ones that came in a wide size were the Rulers, so I tried those but also a few of the standard size shoes, just out of interest really. 

My thoughts are as follows: 

Burton Rulers Wide Size 8.5: Definitely the best shoe I have tried so far, didn't have the size 8s in stock so will be keen to try them as well. 
Burton Ions Size 8.5: Too Small/Tight at the widest point
Ride Lasso Size 8.5: Too Small/Tight at the widest point
Adidas Tactical Adv Size 9: Interesting boot, definitely felt roomy around the widest point, the 9 was too large for me but would certainly be interested in trying an 8 or 8.5. 

Will likely end up buying the Burton Rulers. Will head back once they have the full range in stock and report back on final comfort/fit.


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Jeremy,

It looks like your foot measures 25.5 (size 7.5). Sizes 9, 8.5 and 8 would not be advised.


----------



## Deacon

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Jeremy,
> 
> It looks like your foot measures 25.5 (size 7.5). Sizes 9, 8.5 and 8 would not be advised.


Jeremy, this is a super hard pill to swallow that a LOT of us have accepted... my work boots are 10.5, as were my first snowboard boots. I'm now in a 9.5 (even though my one foot is really a 9). Have faith. Wired recos the Ruler Wide, and doesn't even sell them. He does it for the sake of getting people in the right boot.

I like it because if more folks with wide feet buy correct fitting boots, manufacturers should start making more wide boots, which means I may end up with options before I die someday. :hairy:


----------



## jeremy

Yep I agree I will need a smaller size, will just have to wait until they have a 7.5 and a 8 in stock. 

Will report back on what I end up with and how they go out on the Mtn. 

Thanks for your help all - If I hadn't stumbled on this thread I would have spent this season riding size 9.5 K2s.


----------



## alvarob17

Hey folks,
Adding my .5 cents here. Like you all, I'm also looking for a wide snowboard boot. I currently ride some Salomón F24 from like 2008. Not many choices out there so I ordered the new 2017 Salomon Dialogue wide. I received them and they didn't feel much better than my current boots. I took out the insole to compare and they were exactly the same size.. Sent those back. I ordered the 2017 Burton Ruler Wide. Same thing, not a big difference compared to my old boots so again I took out the insole to compare. Exactly same size as my F24. I Compared against a pair of K2 Maysis at the store and same size insoles. I went to the Burton store nearby and had them pull out a pair of regular Rulers. Took out the insole and they were the same size as the wide. I asked the folks working there if they knew the difference between the two and they couldn't tell me. We took out the liner out of both boots, the regular and the wides. Same size and they couldn't tell the difference either. Before I put the liners back in the boots I did notice the Wide liner had a different color on the big toe side and pinky toe side. Seemed like some sort of neoprene material. It seems that the difference between the regular and the wide is this material they put on the sides that stretches a bit if you have wider feet. The actual footprint of the boot seems to be the same. I was a little disappointed to find this out : (


----------



## Shreddr

alvarob17 said:


> Hey folks,
> Adding my .5 cents here. Like you all, I'm also looking for a wide snowboard boot. I currently ride some Salomón F24 from like 2008. Not many choices out there so I ordered the new 2017 Salomon Dialogue wide. I received them and they didn't feel much better than my current boots. I took out the insole to compare and they were exactly the same size.. Sent those back. I ordered the 2017 Burton Ruler Wide. Same thing, not a big difference compared to my old boots so again I took out the insole to compare. Exactly same size as my F24. I Compared against a pair of K2 Maysis at the store and same size insoles. I went to the Burton store nearby and had them pull out a pair of regular Rulers. Took out the insole and they were the same size as the wide. I asked the folks working there if they knew the difference between the two and they couldn't tell me. We took out the liner out of both boots, the regular and the wides. Same size and they couldn't tell the difference either. Before I put the liners back in the boots I did notice the Wide liner had a different color on the big toe side and pinky toe side. Seemed like some sort of neoprene material. It seems that the difference between the regular and the wide is this material they put on the sides that stretches a bit if you have wider feet. The actual footprint of the boot seems to be the same. I was a little disappointed to find this out : (


I´m just catching up to this thread... i´m only half way but already red some really strange things. the ruler seems to be the new holy grail of boots.
I tried it too because i have wide feet. Luckily my cousin is a shoebuilder so i had my feet measured quiet a few times... So i´m EEE in width (feet). 
The ruler is a ok beginner or Park boot. Or lets just say it´s a great boot if you like a really really soft boot. If you like a supportive boot and have wide feet you might want to look for a different boot.


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

Shreddr said:


> I´m just catching up to this thread... i´m only half way but already red some really strange things. the ruler seems to be the new holy grail of boots.
> I tried it too because i have wide feet. Luckily my cousin is a shoebuilder so i had my feet measured quiet a few times... So i´m EEE in width (feet).
> The ruler is a ok beginner or Park boot. Or lets just say it´s a great boot if you like a really really soft boot. If you like a supportive boot and have wide feet you might want to look for a different boot.


No other manufacturer makes a EEE width boot. The Burton Ruler Wide is the widest boot on the market that advertises as a wide. 

One of the points of this thread is to bring more awareness to the snowboard boot industry because many people have wide feet and don't even realize it, thus sizing up to compensate for the width of their foot.


----------



## Shreddr

Matty_B_Bop said:


> No other manufacturer makes a EEE width boot. The Burton Ruler Wide is the widest boot on the market that advertises as a wide.
> 
> One of the points of this thread is to bring more awareness to the snowboard boot industry because many people have wide feet and don't even realize it, thus sizing up to compensate for the width of their foot.


I´m completely with you concerning the petition and i know that the ruler is the only EEE boot out there. I´m only about halfway trough this thread so far... 
Maybe i should write this in another thread but people seem to do some crazy stuff to force their feet in some boots that are obviously too small for them.
I might look on that topic a bit different because i´m a orthopedic surgeon and i treated some professional athlethes who ruined their feet cramping themselfs
in those "performance fit" boots. i think it was even you who lost his toenail or am i wrong?
seriously?! thats crazy!! unless you´re going for gold in the x-games or some shit or earn your living with monsterous kickers that would kill 90% of us normal riders here you dont need a "performance fit" boot. but i might be a bit offtopic now. 

more real wide boots would be great. but there are alternatives out there that work just as good and some even better imho.


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

Shreddr said:


> I´m completely with you concerning the petition and i know that the ruler is the only EEE boot out there. I´m only about halfway trough this thread so far...
> Maybe i should write this in another thread but people seem to do some crazy stuff to force their feet in some boots that are obviously too small for them.
> I might look on that topic a bit different because i´m a orthopedic surgeon and i treated some professional athlethes who ruined their feet cramping themselfs
> in those "performance fit" boots. i think it was even you who lost his toenail or am i wrong?
> seriously?! thats crazy!! unless you´re going for gold in the x-games or some shit or earn your living with monsterous kickers that would kill 90% of us normal riders here you dont need a "performance fit" boot. but i might be a bit offtopic now.
> 
> more real wide boots would be great. but there are alternatives out there that work just as good and some even better imho.


Your background rules for this thread. Seriously. That's awesome!

I will say that Wired's knowledge and understanding of snowboard boots has been spot on. He's using math and proper measurements to get people into the correctly sized boot for their feet. In doing so, he's helping us really enjoy the sport by using gear that is meant for each individual. As you know, snowboarding starts with the feet. 

The only reason I lost a toenail is because my left foot is slightly longer than my right. It would have never happened if I took Wired's advice and got them her fit before using them (I misread him and thought I _wasn't_ supposed to get them heat fit). The first time I snowboarded in them was during a 5-day trip, so I thought I would break them in without the need to heat fit. They fit perfectly now after I broke them in through use, but at the expense of a toenail (that's finally back!). Had I got them heat-fitted before using them, I'd have the same, perfect fit without sacrificing my toe, haha. There is literally no pain in them anymore. They're glorious. I can wiggle all my toes, and there is just a slight pressure at the tips of my big toes. 

There are lots of people that cram their feet into super small boots, but they also may not know that they have wide feet. A correctly fitting boot is going to be very snug, but not painful. If there is any pain at any time, something is wrong, and he/she should go back to the drawing board. The first step of that drawing board is accurately measuring your feet both length and width. 

Out of curiosity, what are the alternatives you speak of?


----------



## Shreddr

Matty_B_Bop said:


> Your background rules for this thread. Seriously. That's awesome!
> 
> I will say that Wired's knowledge and understanding of snowboard boots has been spot on. He's using math and proper measurements to get people into the correctly sized boot for their feet. In doing so, he's helping us really enjoy the sport by using gear that is meant for each individual. As you know, snowboarding starts with the feet.
> 
> The only reason I lost a toenail is because my left foot is slightly longer than my right. It would have never happened if I took Wired's advice and got them her fit before using them (I misread him and thought I _wasn't_ supposed to get them heat fit). The first time I snowboarded in them was during a 5-day trip, so I thought I would break them in without the need to heat fit. They fit perfectly now after I broke them in through use, but at the expense of a toenail (that's finally back!). Had I got them heat-fitted before using them, I'd have the same, perfect fit without sacrificing my toe, haha. There is literally no pain in them anymore. They're glorious. I can wiggle all my toes, and there is just a slight pressure at the tips of my big toes.
> 
> There are lots of people that cram their feet into super small boots, but they also may not know that they have wide feet. A correctly fitting boot is going to be very snug, but not painful. If there is any pain at any time, something is wrong, and he/she should go back to the drawing board. The first step of that drawing board is accurately measuring your feet both length and width.
> 
> Out of curiosity, what are the alternatives you speak of?


Haha well i hope you will not loose any more toes. 
It´s great that wired is spreading knowledge and awareness about correct foot measurement. 
But theres a lot of quotes here that make me think something is not as it should be. 
Firm preassure on the toes while standing straight is NOT what you want. 
„Brutal pain“ just because not heat fitting a boot is NOT what you want.
Toenails turning black and ultimately loosing them because you crank your feet in too small boots is NOT what you want. 
Having numb feet for days or weeks is NOT what you want. You could get serious even permanent nerve damages.

Ireally think the ruler is not a good boot. I tried 3 models. They break in within a few days. After they broke in they are soo very soft.
Almost like Moonboots. So having a „performance fit“ on boots that dont really perform is a joke in itself to me. 
And there are really supportive firm boots with wide toeboxes even if they are not built and marketed correctly. 
But thats such a individual thing. A wide foot is not a wide foot. For some people the ruler wide might be the solution for some not.
To me its the Adidas Tactical. I never tried Adidas because i somehow just dont like the brand but now i have about 30 days on it so far and i love it. 
Adidas also has the Superstar and the Samba with wide toeboxes. But the Tactical just has the best fit for my feet. 
But as i said. Feet are so different. Thats why some love the Ruler wide and some might be disappointed or might have trouble. 
Another thing that might lead to trouble is measuring feet just with photos. You change the ankle a few degrees and the pic looks like your toe is 4 - 5 mm longer or smaller.
I highly suggest to get your feet measured by a boot fitter before sizing down. It´s not healthy and it doesnt make you better snowboarders.
Get boots that are comfy and supportive depending on your riding style and hold your heels well. That´s it thats all.


----------



## jae

Shreddr said:


> Haha well i hope you will not loose any more toes.
> It´s great that wired is spreading knowledge and awareness about correct foot measurement.
> But theres a lot of quotes here that make me think something is not as it should be.
> Firm preassure on the toes while standing straight is NOT what you want.
> „Brutal pain“ just because not heat fitting a boot is NOT what you want.
> Toenails turning black and ultimately loosing them because you crank your feet in too small boots is NOT what you want.
> Having numb feet for days or weeks is NOT what you want. You could get serious even permanent nerve damages.
> 
> Ireally think the ruler is not a good boot. I tried 3 models. They break in within a few days. After they broke in they are soo very soft.
> Almost like Moonboots. So having a „performance fit“ on boots that dont really perform is a joke in itself to me.
> And there are really supportive firm boots with wide toeboxes even if they are not built and marketed correctly.
> But thats such a individual thing. A wide foot is not a wide foot. For some people the ruler wide might be the solution for some not.
> To me its the Adidas Tactical. I never tried Adidas because i somehow just dont like the brand but now i have about 30 days on it so far and i love it.
> Adidas also has the Superstar and the Samba with wide toeboxes. But the Tactical just has the best fit for my feet.
> But as i said. Feet are so different. Thats why some love the Ruler wide and some might be disappointed or might have trouble.
> Another thing that might lead to trouble is measuring feet just with photos. You change the ankle a few degrees and the pic looks like your toe is 4 - 5 mm longer or smaller.
> I highly suggest to get your feet measured by a boot fitter before sizing down. It´s not healthy and it doesnt make you better snowboarders.
> Get boots that are comfy and supportive depending on your riding style and hold your heels well. That´s it thats all.


how wide are they? normal adidas street wear shoes are narrow as fuck! they kill my feet sizing up 2 1/2 sizes. people I've talked to about them say the boots fit like the shoes...


----------



## Deacon

jae said:


> how wide are they? normal adidas street wear shoes are narrow as fuck! they kill my feet sizing up 2 1/2 sizes. people I've talked to about them say the boots fit like the shoes...


Weird. I used to wear shell toes, back before they made them look like DC skate shoes. I have ee's and didn't have any width issues.


----------



## Shreddr

jae said:


> how wide are they? normal adidas street wear shoes are narrow as fuck! they kill my feet sizing up 2 1/2 sizes. people I've talked to about them say the boots fit like the shoes...


i have pretty wide feet. 29cm long and 12,1 wide
size 11 fits me perfect. (with the tacticals)
i never had any adidas streets boots so far. but i tried the kazu (street) boot a few days ago and i couldnt wear them. 
they were horribly narrow. dont know how anyone even with normal feet would like to wear those things...
but other adidas shoes "looked" perfectly normal. (the kazu was visibly narrow)


----------



## jae

Deacon said:


> Weird. I used to wear shell toes, back before they made them look like DC skate shoes. I have ee's and didn't have any width issues.


I have EEEE+ currently wearing samba's in 12 1/2 still hurts, 10.5 in rulers still hurts.

28mondo 12.1cm width.


----------



## Wiredsport

Shreddr said:


> Haha well i hope you will not loose any more toes.
> It´s great that wired is spreading knowledge and awareness about correct foot measurement.
> But theres a lot of quotes here that make me think something is not as it should be.
> Firm preassure on the toes while standing straight is NOT what you want.
> „Brutal pain“ just because not heat fitting a boot is NOT what you want.
> Toenails turning black and ultimately loosing them because you crank your feet in too small boots is NOT what you want.
> Having numb feet for days or weeks is NOT what you want. You could get serious even permanent nerve damages.


Hi Shreddr,

STOKED for your interest in the correct Mondopoint fit for snowboard boots and more specifically for Wide boots. Part of what you wrote above is correct and matches our fit suggestions (pasted many times in this thread and again below). Your comments on firm pressure, however, are incorrect and if followed would lead to poor fit, foot motion within the boot and poor alignment with the structures of the boot. The firm pressure we describe is not limited to the toes. You are looking for firm pressure into the compliant materials of the boot liner all around (toes, heels, sides, etc). Snowboard boots (unlike many forms of footwear) are designed with this "everywhere" fit at the very core of the design process. This fit protects and secures the foot while riding. Snowboarding has a unique set of motions that requires unique properties from its boots. Snowboard boots are not designed to fit like other footwear or athletic shoes (which are not constructed to secure the foot in the same manner).

Most importantly, this is in no way limited to advanced riders. Quite the contrary. Every rider, at every level will benefit from the correct fit as defined here. Motion/extra room within boots is the number one killer of control in snowboarding. Less advanced riders benefit more from the positive connection and transfer of energy then do advanced riders who have a fuller range of techniques to nuance their gear. 

I have pasted our fit tips below. If you begin with your Mondopoint size (length and width) and follow these suggestions you will achieve a great fit and your best possible riding experience.

Your boots should be snug!
The most common complaint about boots is that they are too loose, not too tight. The junction between rider and board begins with the boot, as it is in the most direct contact with the rider. When fitting boots, use the following method: A. Slip into the boot. B. Kick your heel back against the ground several times to drive it back into the boot's heel pocket. C. Lace the boot tightly, as though you were going to ride. NOTE: This is where most sizing mistakes are made. A snowboard boot is shaped like an upside down "7". The back has a good degree of forward lean. Thus, when you drop into the boot, your heel may be resting up to an inch away from the back of the boot, and your toes may be jammed into the front of the boot. Until the boot is tightly laced, you will not know if it is a proper fit. D. Your toes should now have firm pressure against the front of the boot. As this is the crux of sizing, let's discuss firm pressure: When you flex your knee forward hard, the pressure should lighten, or cease, as your toes pull back. At no time should you feel numbness or lose circulation. Your toes will be in contact with the end of the boot, unlike in a properly fit street or athletic shoe (snowboard boots are designed to fit more snugly than your other shoes). When you have achieved this combination of firm pressure and no circulation loss, you have found the correct size!


----------



## Shreddr

hey @wirdesport

i didnt mean to say that those quotes were coming from you but other forum users...
of course a good fit should be for everybody not only advanced riders and professionals.
but i think there is a difference between a real performance fit that professional athletes use and what the average rider uses.

what you say about built in forward lean is correct. but there are boots with almost a 90 degree L and some with much more forward lean.
so standing up straight will create firm pressure in one boot and almost none in another. 
and also your knees are not always bent when you have your boots on. while traversing, walking, eating, standing in the lift line etc... then you´d always have that pressure on your toes.
i´d rather loose 5% performance than having to deal with a uncomfortable boot. i´m riding since 88 wich doesnt mean i know it all.
but i have quiet some experience with boots. started with hardboot, came across linerless boots etc etc... 
but my rinding was always good or enjoyable when my feet were comfortable and not in pain.

i´m sure if people would come to you in person they will get a perfect fitted boot. the urge especially for us bigfooters to size down is quiet big.
measuring feet just by pics can be tricky. people make mistakes measuring. or a few degrees of a wron angle taking a pic can fool you with the size of feet...
so the only thing what i really want to say is... if your boots are giving you pain, numbness, back toes etc... and it doesnt go away after 3 - 4 days. your boot doesnt fit.
and dont limit yourself to boots that say they are wide.


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Shred,

I dig your passion for riding even if I disagree strongly about much of what you have written. 

In regards to firm pressure (toes and elsewhere), this is our goal not something we are trying to avoid. The fact that this pressure lightens up a bit when our knees flex during riding is a mechanical reaction. In a prefect world we would maintain equal pressure at all times. This firm pressure is very unusual feeling to new riders or to those coming from boots that have been poorly sized (too large). Again, we are not talking about pain, numbness, loss of circulation. Once a rider is accustomed to this fit it becomes the only fit that feels comfortable and it tends to sadden us greatly when that fit fades with time.

In terms of who benefits from this, we could not disagree more (although we could always disagree over a few beers, especially if I have to come to Austria to convince you). The sooner we can get new riders in a performance fit the better. Performance in this regard does not refer to high performance riding but rather to the top performance that you will extract from the rest of your gear by not letting your boots become the weak (OK, sloppy) link in the chain.

As for the wide variation in forward lean, this is overcome when the boots are tightly laced, regardless of the amount of initial lean. Once the heel is pulled back into the heel pocket that is no longer a factor. This suggestion comes from 25 years of watching (and then helping) riders try on boots. Far too often they slip in and make judgment without ever lacing (alternately pulling, or twisting the knobs).

It is critical to keep pack out / break in in mind. Boots will typically break in ~ 1 cm (1 full size) in the first couple weeks of riding. That is a big deal as a boot can go from comfortable to too loose while it is still essentially new. This can be a very expensive mistake. In terms of heat fit, a liner may (depending on the foot) move material by this same amount. Sometimes it does take a heat fit to turn initial discomfort into a perfect long term fit. That should not be advised against.

Lastly, riders are entirely capable of measuring for the correct boot size at home with only a measuring tape (or ruler). I will make the bold statement that riders will get a more accurate initial fit doing it themselves then they will by relying on snowboard shops. I would ask you to review the hundreds of threads here where users have been advised to buy snowboard boots based on their "shoe size" or have their feet measured on a Brannock device to determine their size. In some cases they are even being told to buy a size larger than their shoe size....and this is at snowboard shops. There are of course exceptions, but even in those cases riders can easily achieve the same measurement without assistance. We use photos when we think that there might be a sizing error issue. You mentioned that riders might be off by 4 mm or so due to photo angle. While I disagree with that, a 4 mm error would be within one half boot size. Even that would be a huge success when we are commonly seeing riders downsize 2, 3 and even 4 cm when they begin to take their Mondo sizing and measurements into their own hands.

Now on to that beer...


----------



## Shreddr

Hey @Wiredsport

haha i dig your passion too! You´re very welcome to visit me in Austria as long as you don´t steal my Adidas Boots.  

So i could agree to some of your points others less... In consideration of this thread maybe we should continue this over pm or better that beer.  
Don´t wanna bore anyone here.
Cheers.


----------



## jae

Shreddr said:


> Hey @Wiredsport
> 
> haha i dig your passion too! You´re very welcome to visit me in Austria as long as you don´t steal my Adidas Boots.
> 
> So i could agree to some of your points others less... In consideration of this thread maybe we should continue this over pm or better that beer.
> Don´t wanna bore anyone here.
> Cheers.


not boring me, continue please.


----------



## jae

Really have to check out adidas, i tried on superstars today, holy shit comfort. These things are wide


----------



## robotfood99

I spent about 10 days in Superstars last season. Initially felt spot on, but the forefoot quickly packed out and it became airy at the toe box. Sold for the same as purchase price as they were sold out near me. 
@jae if they are comfy for your 4Es, that probably means I made the right call to sell it lol.


----------



## jae

They were more comfortable than my soze 12 street shoes


----------



## Wiredsport

jae said:


> They were more comfortable than my soze 12 street shoes


Hi Jae, was this a 280 Mondo boot (size 10).


----------



## jae

Unfortunately no, 10.5. I didn't have enough time nor did I want to do a dick move and try all of them on without buying. Definitely going to try 10s next chance i get. I have a large volume foot too, burton ruler wides hurt my ankles and have many hotspots on top and that's me sizing up a half size. The adidas had no hotspots and my ankle was locked in with no heel lift on the same size. I was amazed.


----------



## Wiredsport

jae said:


> Unfortunately no, 10.5. I didn't have enough time nor did I want to do a dick move and try all of them on without buying. Definitely going to try 10s next chance i get. I have a large volume foot too, burton ruler wides hurt my ankles and have many hotspots on top and that's me sizing up a half size. The adidas had no hotspots and my ankle was locked in with no heel lift on the same size. I was amazed.


Hi Jae,

Thanks for that info.

Yes, the Ruler Wide is designed for EEE. Sadly, your EEEE+ would not be expected to fit in your mondo size. As you are 280 length (size 10) and 122 Width, it would actually take a size 11.5 in the Ruler Wide before we would expect it to fit your foot width.


----------



## jae

Wiredsport said:


> jae said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately no, 10.5. I didn't have enough time nor did I want to do a dick move and try all of them on without buying. Definitely going to try 10s next chance i get. I have a large volume foot too, burton ruler wides hurt my ankles and have many hotspots on top and that's me sizing up a half size. The adidas had no hotspots and my ankle was locked in with no heel lift on the same size. I was amazed.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Jae,
> 
> Thanks for that info.
> 
> Yes, the Ruler Wide is designed for EEE. Sadly, your EEEE+ would not be expected to fit in your mondo size. As you are 280 length (size 10) and 122 Width, it would actually take a size 11.5 in the Ruler Wide before we would expect it to fit your foot width.
Click to expand...

 I thought the boots would pack out sideways too, but nope! Never did :/ measuring my feet now, they are 11.9, i guess they fluctuate between 12.1 and 11.9. either way size 10.5 ruler wides doesn't fit, but adidas does. I'm happy they fit so well, not happy that I HAVE to spend more money as tehy are F'n awesome.


----------



## Shreddr

jae said:


> I thought the boots would pack out sideways too, but nope! Never did :/ measuring my feet now, they are 11.9, i guess they fluctuate between 12.1 and 11.9. either way size 10.5 ruler wides doesn't fit, but adidas does. I'm happy they fit so well, not happy that I HAVE to spend more money as tehy are F'n awesome.


hahaha welcome to the dark side of wide boots!


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

@jae, can you post pics of your feet on the insoles of your old boots and your new Adidas boots? 

I'd love to be able to try a different, stiffer boot if they do actually fit wide-footers. 


Me:

26.5 mondo (8.5)
4.33" wide (EEE)

Any input with your experience would be helpful to me and others. Thanks!


----------



## jae

Matty_B_Bop said:


> @jae, can you post pics of your feet on the insoles of your old boots and your new Adidas boots?
> 
> I'd love to be able to try a different, stiffer boot if they do actually fit wide-footers.
> 
> 
> Me:
> 
> 26.5 mondo (8.5)
> 4.33" wide (EEE)
> 
> Any input with your experience would be helpful to me and others. Thanks!


yeah, once I get them. waiting on a price match.


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

Wired and friends, I need some guidance. After measuring my friend's feet, it appears as though he has two different sizes. If I remember correctly, Chomps and Deacon suffer from the same predicament. I really want to get this right because he's currently wearing size 13 boots that are wayyyy too big for him. 


Here are my friend, Joe's, measurements: 


*Left foot length: 284 mondo (10.5)
Left foot width: 4.25in (E)

Right foot length: 272 mondo (9.5)
Right food width: 4.13in (E)*


As you can see from these pictures below his left is larger than his right. Also notice that it's the toe next to his big toe that's the longest on his longer left foot.





















*Just for reference, here are his feet placed on 9.5 Burton Ruler Wide insoles:*




























































*What do we need to do here? Are the points on the outsides of his feet going to be a problem, or can those be addressed when heat fitting? 

Since he has E width feet, what boots would you recommend to start trying on?*



As always, thanks for any info and guidance!


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Matty,

Stoked that you are getting him away from size 13 (310 Mondo). The largest he will choose is 10.5 (285). This will almost certainly (below) be in a wide model. 

Larger discrepancies between right and left foot sizes always require an imperfect choice. He has a discrepancy of 1.2 cm which is significant. Without going to two separate boot sizes (expensive) he will likely choose size 10.5 and have one perfect fit and one _a lot better than it was_ fit. Considering that he is currently riding 3.8 sizes too large on his smaller (right) foot, this will still be a huge improvement.

Lastly, I don't like to use outline drawings for width measurements as that can cause errors. The best way to measure width is to place the medial (inside) side of the bare foot against a wall and measure straight out to the widest point. 

Please let me know if that is what you did or please remeasure.

Thanks!


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Matty,
> 
> Stoked that you are getting him away from size 13 (310 Mondo). The largest he will choose is 10.5 (285). This will almost certainly (below) be in a wide model.
> 
> Larger discrepancies between right and left foot sizes always require an imperfect choice. He has a discrepancy of 1.2 cm which is significant. Without going to two separate boot sizes (expensive) he will likely choose size 10.5 and have one perfect fit and one _a lot better than it was_ fit. Considering that he is currently riding 3.8 sizes too large on his smaller (right) foot, this will still be a huge improvement.
> 
> Lastly, I don't like to use outline drawings for width measurements as that can cause errors. The best way to measure width is to place the medial (inside) side of the bare foot against a wall and measure straight out to the widest point.
> 
> Please let me know if that is what you did or please remeasure.
> 
> Thanks!


Okay, thanks! That's what I figured, but wanted to be sure. 

And I'll measure the width again as I did just do an outline. I'll use the wall method and report back once I have the numbers. 

Thanks again!


----------



## Fluid Motion

If you're looking for a wider boot liner I would suggest Intuition's Dreamliner. It is designed for a wider foot and roomier toe box.


----------



## jae

Matty_B_Bop said:


> @jae, can you post pics of your feet on the insoles of your old boots and your new Adidas boots?
> 
> I'd love to be able to try a different, stiffer boot if they do actually fit wide-footers.
> 
> 
> Me:
> 
> 26.5 mondo (8.5)
> 4.33" wide (EEE)
> 
> Any input with your experience would be helpful to me and others. Thanks!


boots are on their way, should be here by next tues/wed. got 2 of them for $296 each.


----------



## Guyinashirt

I too am very interested to see how these adidas boots go. I found boots that finally fit my size 7, 4E foot with the rulers and wearing them is a dream. That said I would love to get something stiffer!

I feel to make this as objective as possible anybody who has the adidas boots should post their foot measurements (length plus width) as well as what boot size they bought along with any comments they wish to share regarding fit, quality etc. Also, knowing other boots and sizes that they have worn will help to establish where you sit in regards to sizing quality and expectation.

That way we can see what size feet are fitting in what boots and can reference that sizing to our own feet.

As mentioned by wired these may not be specifically designed for wide feet but if they genuinely do fit wide feet then I think we should do our due dillagence and see if this is a viable solution.

Who else has a pair of these boots? 



jae said:


> Matty_B_Bop said:
> 
> 
> 
> @jae, can you post pics of your feet on the insoles of your old boots and your new Adidas boots?
> 
> I'd love to be able to try a different, stiffer boot if they do actually fit wide-footers.
> 
> 
> Me:
> 
> 26.5 mondo (8.5)
> 4.33" wide (EEE)
> 
> Any input with your experience would be helpful to me and others. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> boots are on their way, should be here by next tues/wed. got 2 of them for $296 each.
Click to expand...


----------



## Guyinashirt

Also, I wonder if any of the members on here that run a shop can contact their adidas rep, they may well be able to provide some insite on the sizing the boot is intended for?


----------



## danzon

> 10.5 (105 mm) and 10.6 (106mm) are EEE Width in your 256 cm length.
> 
> That is at the high end of Wide. Your 256 mm foot upsizes to 260 mondo (size 8 in snowboard boots). There is only one boot that is designed for EEE. That is the Burton Ruler Wide.


I bought a pair of Burton Rulers Wide last year... after being recommended them by Wiredsport. Unfortunately they gave me immense pain in my feet and i had some heel lift. Burton boots doesnt seem to be a good fit on me. So I bought a pair of adidas superstars, I found them really cheap so why not. But I cant say I feel that they are wide at all in the front... hm

Seriously its impossible to get a boot to fit...


----------



## SNW_GHST

danzon said:


> I bought a pair of Burton Rulers Wide last year... after being recommended them by Wiredsport. Unfortunately they gave me immense pain in my feet and i had some heel lift. Burton boots doesnt seem to be a good fit on me. So I bought a pair of adidas superstars, I found them really cheap so why not. But I cant say I feel that they are wide at all in the front... hm
> 
> Seriously its impossible to get a boot to fit...


Did you buy last years model? They had a pretty different fit...


----------



## danzon

SNW_GHST said:


> Did you buy last years model? They had a pretty different fit...


Yeah Im not sure tbh... its these ones adidas The Superstar Boots - Black | adidas UK

It has the S85651 model number in the boots i have

Dan


----------



## Wiredsport

danzon said:


> I bought a pair of Burton Rulers Wide last year... after being recommended them by Wiredsport. Unfortunately they gave me immense pain in my feet and i had some heel lift. Burton boots doesnt seem to be a good fit on me. So I bought a pair of adidas superstars, I found them really cheap so why not. But I cant say I feel that they are wide at all in the front... hm
> 
> Seriously its impossible to get a boot to fit...


Hi Danz,

What size did you go with? Would you mind posting up some photos of your length and width measurements?


----------



## danzon

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Danz,
> 
> What size did you go with? Would you mind posting up some photos of your length and width measurements?


Hello Wired all info is in this thread I Believe:
http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/191921-new-burton-ruler-hurting-wide-feet.html#post2494817

So I got the wides in size 8 as you suggested.

Dan


----------



## Wiredsport

danzon said:


> Hello Wired all info is in this thread I Believe:
> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/191921-new-burton-ruler-hurting-wide-feet.html#post2494817
> 
> So I got the wides in size 8 as you suggested.
> 
> Dan


Wow, I am not seeing anything unusual at all about your foot (aside from EEE width). Were the boots heat fit? Where was the discomfort?


----------



## danzon

Wiredsport said:


> Wow, I am not seeing anything unusual at all about your foot (aside from EEE width). Were the boots heat fit? Where was the discomfort?


Nope not heat fit, but i used it alot during the season so i thought it would break in well... 

In the end the pain was too much. I cut holes as you can see.. and it was here it hurt.


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Danz,

I write this a lot but it can not be said enough. *Heat fit should not be considered optional.* Wearing/riding a boot will never achieve the same result as a heat fit. Heat fit should be done first (before riding).


----------



## danzon

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Danz,
> 
> I write this a lot but it can not be said enough. *Heat fit should not be considered optional.* Wearing/riding a boot will never achieve the same result as a heat fit. Heat fit should be done first (before riding).


Well. There isnt any place close to me where this is possible. I guess i could put them in the oven and try again. So you think a heat fit would change things?


----------



## Wiredsport

Your images before did not show up. I would like to see what has been done to the liners before suggesting. Also, a standard oven will make things worse. We need to get you to a shop with a knowledgeable employee and the correct equipment.


----------



## SNW_GHST

danzon said:


> Yeah Im not sure tbh... its these ones adidas The Superstar Boots - Black | adidas UK
> 
> It has the S85651 model number in the boots i have
> 
> Dan


Pretty sure thats last years model.


----------



## danzon

Wiredsport said:


> Your images before did not show up. I would like to see what has been done to the liners before suggesting. Also, a standard oven will make things worse. We need to get you to a shop with a knowledgeable employee and the correct equipment.


I understand.... here are the linen... :smile:

http://imgur.com/a/yV903


----------



## Wiredsport

danzon said:


> I understand.... here are the linen... :smile:
> 
> Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet


Sadly with that much material having been cut away there is nothing that can be done.


----------



## jae

danzon said:


> Yeah Im not sure tbh... its these ones adidas The Superstar Boots - Black | adidas UK
> 
> It has the S85651 model number in the boots i have
> 
> Dan


huge difference in fit between last years model and this years. this years is not only wider but quality has improved tremendously too. I would mainly say it's because of the liner.


----------



## jae

@Matty_B_Bop @Guyinashirt 

so followup on the adidas tactical advance. 10.5

the insoles are actually smaller width wise on the tactical adv than the ruler wides. the biggest difference would have to be the width of the liner though. the tactical adv liner is about 3mm wider than the rulers. I don't have exact measurements, but I will measure and post pictures when I get home. The fit is similar to the rulers except there's a bit more room in the ankle area, so beware people with small ankles. heel hold is similar to the rulers, felt I had better hold in the superstars, but it might be because I just have fat ankles and need to adjust the heel area as my heel isn't going in all the way because of the protruding bumps in the liner. definitely a med stiff boot, so it's a good upgrade to the ruler wides, I see it taking longer to break in and when it does it'll end up being just a medium boot. while I had no hotspots on the superstars, on this boot I have hotspots in the left big toe area, and the shin area on my right boot (my bigger foot). no hotspots in the left foot. hopefully this will break in. 

superstars are a lot more wider than the tactical adv.

I also ordered size 11's. just in case the boots were too small. My feet were flooded in them so I shall be returning these. 

any questions? feel free to ask.


----------



## Brewtown

So I have a slightly wider foot, somewhere around E to EE (hard to get an exact measurement). Are there any good 'midwide' options out there? Would the Ruler Wide be sloppy? I've found 32 boots get the job done, but not exactly an ideal level of comfort.


----------



## Wiredsport

Brewtown said:


> So I have a slightly wider foot, somewhere around E to EE (hard to get an exact measurement). Are there any good 'midwide' options out there? Would the Ruler Wide be sloppy? I've found 32 boots get the job done, but not exactly an ideal level of comfort.


Please place the medial (inside) side of your foot up against a wall and measure out to the widest point of the lateral (outside) side. Please do this for both feet and please take pictures of the process. Please also measure the length of your feet using this method:

Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters).


----------



## Brewtown

Wiredsport said:


> Please place the medial (inside) side of your foot up against a wall and measure out to the widest point of the lateral (outside) side. Please do this for both feet and please take pictures of the process. Please also measure the length of your feet using this method:
> 
> Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters).


Length: 11 inches/27.94 cms. 
Width: 4.3125 inches/10.95 cm. Left foot is maybe 1/16 of an inch wider, but they are close.


----------



## Wiredsport

Brewtown said:


> Length: 11 inches/27.94 cms.
> Width: 4.3125 inches/10.95 cm. Left foot is maybe 1/16 of an inch wider, but they are close.


Hi Brew,

You are going to want 280 Mondo (size 10). You are a EE but there are no producers of EE width boots.. You will be most likely be better upsizing to the Ruler Wide at EEE width than downsizing to the Salomon Wide boots at E width.


----------



## Brewtown

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Brew,
> 
> You are going to want 280 Mondo (size 10). You are a EE but there are no producers of EE width boots.. You will be most likely be better upsizing to the Ruler Wide at EEE width than downsizing to the Salomon Wide boots at E width.


OK so I must have been a bit inaccurate with my length measurement as my bare foot is perfectly flush with the insert for my size 11 32 TM2s. I measured the insert and its roughly 11.25 inches (28.575 cm). Even then that equates to a size 10.5. Does 32 generally run small? Every boot I've tried in a 10.5 is literally curling my toes back. 

On a side note, do any of the Salomon wide boots have footprint reduction?


----------



## Wiredsport

Brew,

Please measure again, bare foot, no insert, and post photos of both your length and width measurements. Without accurate measurements you will not get good results.


----------



## Decker1313

So I am currently wearing regular rulers size 10 with no issues besides heel raise which I attempt to counter act by tightening the shit out of my bindings. Based off my measurements I am going to say I need the Wide Ruler's size 8.5 for proper fitting boots? I would prefer to get the synapses for the stiffness but I am assuming they won't be wide enough for these hoofs.

Measurements
*Left* length - 26.5cm width 11.5cm
*Right* length - 26.4cm width 11.4cm


----------



## Wiredsport

Decker1313 said:


> So I am currently wearing regular rulers size 10 with no issues besides heel raise which I attempt to counter act by tightening the shit out of my bindings. Based off my measurements I am going to say I need the Wide Ruler's size 8.5 for proper fitting boots? I would prefer to get the synapses for the stiffness but I am assuming they won't be wide enough for these hoofs.
> 
> Measurements
> *Left* length - 26.5cm width 11.5cm
> *Right* length - 26.4cm width 11.4cm


Hi Decker,

That is 100% correct. You are EEE width. Ruler Wide's in size 8.5 will be awesome.


----------



## muzzyahoy

Try Adidas. I just bought the ADV's, size 10's. I measure 277mm and 11.7 wide and they fit like a dream. I wanted the superstar's but they were TOO wide, not an issue i'd ever faced before!!


----------



## Wally3433

My foot is 10.25 inches long and 4.25 inches wide. I have Ruler Wide size 10's right now. I get alot of heel lift and pain. My ankles and calves are pretty fat.

Considering a smaller size Ruler Wides or one of the Adidas boots.

Help.


----------



## jae

Wally3433 said:


> My foot is 10.25 inches long and 4.25 inches wide. I have Ruler Wide size 10's right now. I get alot of heel lift and pain. My ankles and calves are pretty fat.
> 
> Considering a smaller size Ruler Wides or one of the Adidas boots.
> 
> Help.


according to Snowboard Boot Size, Chart, Calculator, Sizing you are a size 8.5 a hair past EE making you EEE. where is your pain? toes/ball of foot/arch/top of foot/ankles/calves? *post photos heel kicked to the wall yadayada.* are you just over tightening your boots to compensate for the lack of hold? 1.5 sizes larger with a larger width would feel like clown shoes. 

if you have that fat of ankles, adidas boots feel like their ankle area is more roomy. the main thing that I think would help you is that adidas's inner lacing system is better. the main problem with my ruler wides that I was experiencing was that the inner laces were biting into one of my veins in my foot and cutting off blood flow, so much so that I couldn't tighten the inner laces at all. adidas helped with that for me by having a better inner lacing system. instead of those green nylon ribbons holding the inner laces, adidas uses whole nylon cloth pieces to wrap around the liners with 4 cross sections instead of 3 on burtons giving more even pressure distribution. 

I say all this shit now, but I can't truly back it up till I give these boots a couple runs. I am truly happy with them though just wearing them around home.

*make sure you get the 2017 model, 2016 and older are narrow with shitty quality.*

either way, size down homie. or you can wait a week and I'll post a review, I plan on going this weekend.


----------



## Wiredsport

Wally3433 said:


> My foot is 10.25 inches long and 4.25 inches wide. I have Ruler Wide size 10's right now. I get alot of heel lift and pain. My ankles and calves are pretty fat.
> 
> Considering a smaller size Ruler Wides or one of the Adidas boots.
> 
> Help.


Hi Wally,

10.25 converts to 26.035 cm. 260 is size 8 in snowboard boots. 4.25 width in size 8 is a EEE. A boot that 2 sizes too long will never perform as designed and will not line up well with the structures of your foot. I would like to see you downsize to size 8 (260 Mondo). Please have them immediately heat fit.


----------



## Wally3433

*Wally's Fat Feet*

Here is the picture of my feet. Let me know what you think.

Jae - after about 3 runs I had to resort to not lacing anything on my Ruler Wide Liners.

Left Foot = 4 and 5/16" by 10 and 1/8"
Right Foot = 4 and 5/16" by 10 and 3/16"


----------



## Wiredsport

Thanks Wally,

I would like to confirm your width measurements. Please place the medial (inside) side of your foot up against a wall and measure out to the widest point of the lateral (outside) side.


----------



## basser

Quick question, at what size of wideness would you recommend going with a boot like the burton ruler wide?


----------



## Wiredsport

basser said:


> Quick question, at what size of wideness would you recommend going with a boot like the burton ruler wide?


That is a good question, Bass. At E width I suggest The Salomon Wide boots. Above that we have the Burton Ruler Wide Which is designed for EEE. If your foot is 1 mm over D (for example) is it worth trying on some D boots befor going to E? It likely is but with the understanding that you are technically too wide for that width. 

The gap between E and EEE is too large and I wish that we had an option between those two but, nothing yet.


----------



## basser

Wiredsport said:


> That is a good question, Bass. At E width I suggest The Salomon Wide boots. Above that we have the Burton Ruler Wide Which is designed for EEE. If your foot is 1 mm over D (for example) is it worth trying on some D boots befor going to E? It likely is but with the understanding that you are technically too wide for that width.
> 
> The gap between E and EEE is too large and I wish that we had an option between those two but, nothing yet.


Good to know. I'm really trying to pin point my boot size this year. I'm still in boots that are too big for me so I hope to get new boots by the end of the season. The frustrating thing is that every time I measure my feet, the measurements are slightly different.


----------



## Wally3433

Wiredsport said:


> Thanks Wally,
> 
> I would like to confirm your width measurements. Please place the medial (inside) side of your foot up against a wall and measure out to the widest point of the lateral (outside) side.


That's what I did essentially, using a level, square against the wall. My foot, at its widest point, is 4 and 5/16th inches.


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Matty,
> 
> Stoked that you are getting him away from size 13 (310 Mondo). The largest he will choose is 10.5 (285). This will almost certainly (below) be in a wide model.
> 
> Larger discrepancies between right and left foot sizes always require an imperfect choice. He has a discrepancy of 1.2 cm which is significant. Without going to two separate boot sizes (expensive) he will likely choose size 10.5 and have one perfect fit and one _a lot better than it was_ fit. Considering that he is currently riding 3.8 sizes too large on his smaller (right) foot, this will still be a huge improvement.
> 
> Lastly, I don't like to use outline drawings for width measurements as that can cause errors. The best way to measure width is to place the medial (inside) side of the bare foot against a wall and measure straight out to the widest point.
> 
> Please let me know if that is what you did or please remeasure.
> 
> Thanks!


Hey Wired, 

my friend reported back with his width measurements up against the wall as you recommended. The sizes didn't change very much at all. With that said, here are his exact measurements using your method:

*Left foot*

28.4cm long; 4.25in wide

*Right foot*

27.2cm long; 4.09in wide

Which boot would you recommend for his size? I know you said size 10.5, but what boots should he be trying on in your opinion at an E width?

As always, thanks so much!


----------



## Wiredsport

Wally3433 said:


> That's what I did essentially, using a level, square against the wall. My foot, at its widest point, is 4 and 5/16th inches.


Got it. You are a small fraction over EEE width at an easy size 8 length. I would suggest the Ruler Wide in size 8 with an immediate heat fit.


----------



## Wiredsport

Matty_B_Bop said:


> Hey Wired,
> 
> my friend reported back with his width measurements up against the wall as you recommended. The sizes didn't change very much at all. With that said, here are his exact measurements using your method:
> 
> *Left foot*
> 
> 28.4cm long; 4.25in wide
> 
> *Right foot*
> 
> 27.2cm long; 4.09in wide
> 
> Which boot would you recommend for his size? I know you said size 10.5, but what boots should he be trying on in your opinion at an E width?
> 
> As always, thanks so much!


Hi Matty,

Terrific. Yes he is an E width. I would suggest the Salomon Dialogue Wide or Synapse Wide in size 10.5.

STOKED!


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Matty,
> 
> Terrific. Yes he is an E width. I would suggest the Salomon Dialogue Wide or Synapse Wide in size 10.5.
> 
> STOKED!


Good stuff! Thank you!


----------



## Wally3433

Wiredsport said:


> Got it. You are a small fraction over EEE width at an easy size 8 length. I would suggest the Ruler Wide in size 8 with an immediate heat fit.


Perfecto. Thanks.


----------



## Robert Cupisz

Hey everyone! This is a really cool thread and I could definitely use your advice. Thanks in advance!

My measurements are:
27.5 x 10.5
27.6 x 10.4

So here's a wall of questions, since the choice of snowboard boots in Copenhagen is next to null, and I'll have to order and get lucky :/
1. Looks like that makes me a Mondo 27.5x10.5/US 9.5E, doesn't it?
2. Should I even look at Mondo 28/US 10 in case the above size is not in stock?
3. Since it's a single E, Salomon Synapse Wide sounds like a probable fit, doesn't it?
4. How about K2 Thraxis or T1? Is there any confirmation these are proper E width as well? (I know they're not marked wide by K2, but they were mentioned here)
5. Anything else that's a solid E in width, but not labeled as wide in the name? I'd prefer a very stiff boot and boa would be great, but beggars can't be choosers.

The background is that since 2012 I've been riding in Burton Ambush 44.5 and they're killing me. There's no single pressure point and they feel very comfortable and very snug as soon as I put them on. But when I spend about 30 minutes in them (15 if in bindings), both feet are in excruciating pain. From that point on I always have to make them completely loose for every lift ride and on rare occasions even stop half way down the slope.

My liners were never heat molded, but I'm guessing after this time they packed to my foot anyway. Before the last season I had the custom Sidas insoles made, but they don't help with the pain one bit. One way to relieve some of the pain is to remove the insole completely, but then boots don't hold my feet properly and my feet start to hurt eventually anyway, just maybe some minutes later. Do you think it's the width that's the problem?

I tried on various boots at the resorts, but even after feeling silly for walking around the shop for 20 minutes, the only conclusion was either "definitely not" or "maaaybe, but my ambush would've felt the same so far".

Don't know what to do. Please help


----------



## Phedder

Robert Cupisz said:


> My measurements are:
> 27.5 x 10.5
> 27.6 x 10.4
> 
> 5. Anything else that's a solid E in width, but not labeled as wide in the name? I'd prefer a very stiff boot and boa would be great, but beggars can't be choosers.


You want stiff and Boa, get Ride Insanos. I love mine in a US10 and my measurements are 27.7x10.7cm so unless your foot is oddly shaped I think they'd accommodate you well with a heat mold. You could get away with a US9.5


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Robert,

At 276 you are 1 mm over 9.5 on one foot. That would bump you up to 280 (size 10) but 1 mm will typically not create problem with an (immediate) heat fit. Side note: A normal wear break-in will never accomplish what a heat fit does. I urge you to get the heat fit done and have it done first. My suggestion would be the Salomon Synapse Wide or Dialogue Wide in size 9.5. You have been riding almost two full sizes to large so this will be a pretty big change for you. You will likely find that your requirement for a very stiff boot is minimized when your boot is no longer so oversized.


----------



## Robert Cupisz

Thanks a lot for the advice, guys! 

@Phedder: Do you know if the Insano were designed with an E foot in mind? Or are they just a smidge wider D and you got the rest of the way with some serious heat fit?

@Wiredsport: I would consider Salomon as my last resort, since I really don't like their lacing system. Even with a theoretical perfect fit, given my poor circulation in the extremities, I expect to have to open up the boots multiple times a day anyway. Also when snowkiting, being able to tighten the boot with one hand is super handy. What would you say about Phedder's recommendation? Do you think the Insano have a chance of working?

Regardless of the boots, I will definitely get a heat fit right away - thanks for making that clear. And good point about the stiffness - I would probably feel a well fitted medium flex is still an improvement.


----------



## Wiredsport

Robert Cupisz said:


> Thanks a lot for the advice, guys!
> I would probably feel a well fitted medium flex is still an improvement.


There is no boot that can perform well at 2 sizes too large. Many riders feel that they need stiff boots until they get into their actual mondo size and then find that their previous preferences there no longer apply.


----------



## Robert Cupisz

@Wiredsport: Right, that's clear. But what about the Ride boots? Do you prefer not to comment, if it's unclear it was designed as E?


----------



## Wiredsport

Robert Cupisz said:


> @Wiredsport: Right, that's clear. But have about the Ride boots? Do you prefer not to comment, if it's unclear it was designed as E?


The Insano is marketed as a normal width boot. 100% of the reviewers on the Ride site found the width to fit true to size. Insano Boots | Men's Snowboard Boots | Ride Snowboards 2016-2017 Collection. At least 20% of those are likely reviews from real humans . Joking aside, My experience is that the fit is consistent with boots designed for "normal" D width.


----------



## Phedder

Robert Cupisz said:


> @Phedder: Do you know if the Insano were designed with an E foot in mind? Or are they just a smidge wider D and you got the rest of the way with some serious heat fit?


For all I know, I could be missing out on something wonderful with the Salomon Wide boots. But like you, I really dislike their lacing system. Their regular width in a 10 felt horrible for me and I'm yet to find a 10E in store.

The only real comparison I can make is between Burton and Ride (50+ days on each make of boot) and I can say the Ride's certainly fit bigger width and volume wise. I had Burton Rulers and then Imperials in a US10, which took serious heat fitting to get comfortable, and I had to wait at least 8-10 days before being able to wear them with my Remind Cush insoles in them (moderately high volume insole) However my Insanos I could ride with the insoles in straight away, and were immediately more comfortable. My first pair the shop attendant *insisted* on using a toe cap even though I requested not to, but eventually gave in. My second pair I did a standard heat mold with no toe caps, no extra socks on, just my feet and regular snowboarding socks. They fit me like a glove and especially since coming to Canada where I now catch the bus to ride rather than drive myself, I've spent days from 8am-8pm in them without any issue. Tight boas for riding, pop them open for lodge or bar time hah. 

Obviously every foot is different, but I'm pretty damn happy with my Insanos. I would absolutely recommend trying on the Salomon Wide's if you have them available to you locally though.


----------



## Wiredsport

Right on Phedd. I really don't like to comment when a wide footed rider is in their Mondo size and have found a solution that works well for their width. Basically, we put that in the win column and move on . I would love to see a lot more variety in width options (narrow and wide) and am always stoked to hear about riders getting a great fit, even if it is not something that we could suggest on a general basis.


----------



## Robert Cupisz

Thanks a million for you advice and time, guys!

I ended up ordering both the Synapse and Insano, since I got good deals on both and have plenty of time to return them. I'll measure them and try to make a decision based on that, since I can't rely on the feeling alone, especially before heat fitting. Wish me luck 

Follow-up post


----------



## Wally3433

*Adidas Superstar*

Just picked up a size 9 Adidas Superstars (2017 Model). I measured out to an 8.5 in my pics a few pages back. I tried the 8.5's on, but in the end just felt more comfortable in the 9's. The Superstars are like a dream come true. This is the first time I have ever put my foot/calf into a snowboard boot (or ski boot for that matter) that actually felt good, right off the bat. Thanks to this forum for helping me find these.

I brought my 2016 Burton Ruler Wides, size 10 into the store with me, just so that I could compare. The Ruler Wides were killing my feet last year, even though they were oversized by 1 or 1.5. I popped one on, right after I had both the Superstars on. Massive difference - the Ruler Wides started to bring back bad memories from last year.

All I can say is that the Adidas Superstars are WIDE boots. Not sure if Adidas intended this or it was a mistake, but if you have upsized in the past for width or comfort, consider trying on some Superstars. If you live near Chicago, Windward Boards has all the Adidas boots in stock.

I have not worn these on the mountain, so proof still lies in the pudding.


----------



## Fire Rose

I had my first chance to try out my Ruler Wides (size 6) today. First half of the day was wonderful, absolutely no foot pain, which was a huge difference from having to stop half way down even super short runs from extreme pain. Then I got stuck having to walk (15 minute completely flat cat track back to the base cause I got a little lost) and I was getting a lot of pain from my big toe hitting the front of the boot towards the end of the walk. When I got back to the lodge my liners and shells were both a little loose, and the tongue of the shell had slipped to one side. Readjusted my boots and went for another run but I would get very bad toe pain whenever I was on my heel edge. Pain was in both big toes, but more in the left (back) foot. I ended up with a few bad edge catches and I was pretty tired so I called it a day. Not sure if the pain continued because my toes were already so beat up from the walk or readjusting the boot caused it.

These boots have been heat fit but like I said this was the first time they were worn. Is the toe pain just a normal part of breaking them in or is it possibly a fit issue?


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Rose,

It is very promising that your first half of the day was so good. Your boots are going to pack out (about 1 full cm) in the first few weeks. Walking with loose boots can really hammer your toes. This is much harder on your feet than riding. If I am going to hike, I snug my boots way down. I watch riders walking around in unlaced boots and cringe. That is foot abuse and I think you know how I feel about mishandling of the feets .


----------



## jasyn

Wally3433 said:


> Just picked up a size 9 Adidas Superstars (2017 Model). I measured out to an 8.5 in my pics a few pages back. I tried the 8.5's on, but in the end just felt more comfortable in the 9's. The Superstars are like a dream come true. This is the first time I have ever put my foot/calf into a snowboard boot (or ski boot for that matter) that actually felt good, right off the bat. Thanks to this forum for helping me find these.
> 
> I brought my 2016 Burton Ruler Wides, size 10 into the store with me, just so that I could compare. The Ruler Wides were killing my feet last year, even though they were oversized by 1 or 1.5. I popped one on, right after I had both the Superstars on. Massive difference - the Ruler Wides started to bring back bad memories from last year.
> 
> All I can say is that the Adidas Superstars are WIDE boots. Not sure if Adidas intended this or it was a mistake, but if you have upsized in the past for width or comfort, consider trying on some Superstars. If you live near Chicago, Windward Boards has all the Adidas boots in stock.
> 
> I have not worn these on the mountain, so proof still lies in the pudding.


Can you do a side by side shot of the insoles/liners/foot beds if you still have the Ruler wides?


----------



## danzon

I also bought Adidas Tactical boost boots and its amazing. Screw Burton ruler wides. Its a miracle. Adidas thank you.


----------



## SNW_GHST

danzon said:


> I also bought Adidas Tactical boost boots and its amazing. Screw Burton ruler wides. Its a miracle. Adidas thank you.


PSST!! Dont say it out loud! They are way too suportive they dont give you foot pain like they should and most certainly they are NOT wide!!
:grin::embarrased1::rofl2:


----------



## jasyn

danzon said:


> I also bought Adidas Tactical boost boots and its amazing. Screw Burton ruler wides. Its a miracle. Adidas thank you.


Do you have the ruler wides? Can you take a side by side of footing/insoles for the rest of us? Did you have to upsize?


----------



## danzon

jasyn said:


> Do you have the ruler wides? Can you take a side by side of footing/insoles for the rest of us? Did you have to upsize?


Yes I have both. But i bought too big of boots from Adidas so i have to return them and get a size smaller. After that i can post...


----------



## jasyn

danzon said:


> Yes I have both. But i bought too big of boots from Adidas so i have to return them and get a size smaller. After that i can post...


What were your measurements using WiredSports methodology and what did you get vs. what did you return to get?


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

Wired and friends, 

If my friend has E width feet is it better to wear E width boots like the Salomon Synapse or Dialogue, or is it okay to get the Burton Ruler wides that are EEE?

I ask because we went boot shopping the other day after dialing in his size on here. He was able to try on the Rulers which he said fit great. However, we haven't had a chance to try on any of the Salomons because no shop around here carries the wide versions. 

Will having too wide of a boot create lateral slop, or his he fine with the wider Rulers?


----------



## Brewtown

Matty_B_Bop said:


> Wired and friends,
> 
> If my friend has E width feet is it better to wear E width boots like the Salomon Synapse or Dialogue, or is it okay to get the Burton Ruler wides that are EEE?
> 
> I ask because we went boot shopping the other day after dialing in his size on here. He was able to try on the Rulers which he said fit great. However, we haven't had a chance to try on any of the Salomons because no shop around here carries the wide versions.
> 
> Will having too wide of a boot create lateral slop, or his he fine with the wider Rulers?


I'm roughly a size E and decided to give the Ruler wides a shot and I thought they felt sloppy just wearing them around the house. I say roughly because wireds measurement guide just doesn't match up with real life boot fit but I definitely have a slightly wider foot. Did he try any K2 or Ride boots? Those have been the closest fit I've found so far and others on here have said the same.


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

Brewtown said:


> I'm roughly a size E and decided to give the Ruler wides a shot and I thought they felt sloppy just wearing them around the house. I say roughly because wireds measurement guide just doesn't match up with real life boot fit but I definitely have a slightly wider foot. Did he try any K2 or Ride boots? Those have been the closest fit I've found so far and others on here have said the same.


Out of curiosity, why doesn't Wired's measurement guide match up with your real life boot fit? I ask because it's only math and should match up with no problems (unless you mentioned something earlier in the thread that I missed). Were the Rulers sloppy laterally or vertically for you? What size are you according to Wired's measuring guide, and what size boot did you get?

He tried on Flow and K2 boots. The Rulers felt good to him. Really wanted to try on the Salomon wide versions, but nothing around here to try on. Both the Flow and K2s didn't work for him in his size (10.5, E width), and all 3 boot fitters recommended he size up (lol). 

I'm sticking with the measurements and not deviating from any of Wired's advice/measuring guide given that he changed my whole perception on properly fitting boots. I'm a believer as I downsized by 2.5 sizes.


----------



## Brewtown

Matty_B_Bop said:


> Out of curiosity, why doesn't Wired's measurement guide match up with your real life boot fit? I ask because it's only math and should match up with no problems (unless you mentioned something earlier in the thread that I missed). Were the Rulers sloppy laterally or vertically for you? What size are you according to Wired's measuring guide, and what size boot did you get?
> 
> He tried on Flow and K2 boots. The Rulers felt good to him. Really wanted to try on the Salomon wide versions, but nothing around here to try on. Both the Flow and K2s didn't work for him in his size (10.5, E width), and all 3 boot fitters recommended he size up (lol).
> 
> I'm sticking with the measurements and not deviating from any of Wired's advice/measuring guide given that he changed my whole perception on properly fitting boots. I'm a believer as I downsized by 2.5 sizes.


Not suggesting that you deviate from what works for you, only that your buddy should try some K2 or Ride boots which I know can be found locally and seem to run slightly wide from my experience. 

According to Wired I'm a 10EE, while I've got 2 pairs of size 11 32 boots in my basement that would strongly disagree. It's very possible that 32 runs small. It's also possible some extra width frees up some room around my toes. I get that it's math but given there's no real standardized sizing across the industry it's hard to take as gospel. 

Now I will have to retract my statement about the Rulers though. There's definitely a lot of extra room width wise in the toe box, but after a second try I realized I'm also not maxed out on length. I could definitely go down to a 10.5 (maybe even a 10!) so I really can't make an accurate assessment. 

I also realize I just wrote 3 paragraphs and provided absolutely zero useful information. We need snow man.


----------



## SNW_GHST

If you take math for boot fitting your f*****.
Feet are way to individual for using math imo...


----------



## danzon

jasyn said:


> What were your measurements using WiredSports methodology and what did you get vs. what did you return to get?


260 mondo size, i bought 275 mondo (Size 9) now i bought size 8.5 mondo 270, it was all they had left. Will try it out and hopefully its gonna work.. or ill have to return it and get an 8 which should be a perfect fit.


----------



## Wiredsport

Matty_B_Bop said:


> Wired and friends,
> 
> If my friend has E width feet is it better to wear E width boots like the Salomon Synapse or Dialogue, or is it okay to get the Burton Ruler wides that are EEE?
> 
> I ask because we went boot shopping the other day after dialing in his size on here. He was able to try on the Rulers which he said fit great. However, we haven't had a chance to try on any of the Salomons because no shop around here carries the wide versions.
> 
> Will having too wide of a boot create lateral slop, or his he fine with the wider Rulers?


Hi Matty, 

Stoked that we have him on the right track.

To confirm, he tried on size 10.5 in the Ruler Wide, correct? In 10.5 he is an E width, so long term he will appreciate the E width of the Salomon's. I am very happy that he has dropped those 2.5 sizes from size 13 to 10.5. That is a full inch of boot hat he has lost in length! This will have a major positive benefit to his riding. I would suggest that he try one of the Salomon Wide models (Dialogue, Synapse or Hi-Fi), but even if the Ruler Wide is as close as we get hem he will notice a remarkable improvement.


----------



## Wiredsport

Brewtown said:


> There's definitely a lot of extra room width wise in the toe box, but after a second try I realized I'm also not maxed out on length. I could definitely go down to a 10.5 (maybe even a 10!) so I really can't make an accurate assessment.


Hi Brew,

I would encourage you to stick with it but we do need to get you into the size we had suggested. It sounds like you ordered the Ruler Wide in size 11 because your old "normal" width boots were size 11. Is that correct? I pasted my suggestion for you below. You are an easy size 10 in the Ruler Wide. Please do try those on. I am very confident that they will fit well and will have an amazing impact on your riding.


Hi Brew,

You are going to want 280 Mondo (size 10). You are a EE but there are no producers of EE width boots.. You will be most likely be better upsizing to the Ruler Wide at EEE width than downsizing to the Salomon Wide boots at E width.


----------



## Deacon

SNW_GHST said:


> If you take math for boot fitting your f*****.
> Feet are way to individual for using math imo...


Math is what will get you into the correct size. You'll still need to try them on, for manufacturing differences, but if your feet are 29cm long, you need a mondo 29 boot. If your foot is very wide, you're very likely going to need a manufactured wide boot. That's math. _Not_ using math is how people end up in boots that are 1.5-2.0 sizes too large.


----------



## SNW_GHST

Deacon said:


> Math is what will get you into the correct size. You'll still need to try them on, for manufacturing differences, but if your feet are 29cm long, you need a mondo 29 boot. If your foot is very wide, you're very likely going to need a manufactured wide boot. That's math. _Not_ using math is how people end up in boots that are 1.5-2.0 sizes too large.


I think you are right to a point. I think math is a good point to start but the rest is trial and error. 
Not every foot has its longest point at the same spot... same goes for width... and not every Mondo 29 boot wide or not is the same inside.
It should be but it just isnt.


----------



## Wiredsport

SNW_GHST said:


> I think you are right to a point. I think math is a good point to start but the rest is trial and error.
> Not every foot has its longest point at the same spot... same goes for width... and not every Mondo 29 boot wide or not is the same inside.
> It should be but it just isnt.


Hi Ghost,

Stoked for your comments. I would urge you to read through the threads here that involve boot sizing. It is incredibly common for riders to be incorrectly sized for boots (many are riding 2-4 boot sizes too large). Our goal is to get riders down to their Mondopoint size. This is easier than math. There are no calculations involved. Your foot measurement in mm is your you mondopoint size. That is the boot size that you should order. If your foot measurement falls between available Mondopoint boot sizes we suggest the next larger available size. 

Quality snowboard boots all have very compliant liners (most of which are heat moldable) that will accommodate 1 cm foot variances in all directions. This is what has allowed boot manufacturers to move to a one width fits all posture. That is almost always a "normal" D. While this offers many boot options for most riders in their Mondopoint size, it leaves many riders (with wide and narrow feet) unable to achieve their Mondopoint size. That is the purpose of his thread. 

STOKED!


----------



## SNW_GHST

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Ghost,
> 
> Stoked for your comments. I would urge you to read through the threads here that involve boot sizing. It is incredibly common for riders to be incorrectly sized for boots (many are riding 2-4 boot sizes too large). Our goal is to get riders down to their Mondopoint size. This is easier than math. There are no calculations involved. Your foot measurement in mm is your you mondopoint size. That is the boot size that you should order. If your foot measurement falls between available Mondopoint boot sizes we suggest the next larger available size.
> 
> Quality snowboard boots all have very compliant liners (most of which are heat moldable) that will accommodate 1 cm foot variances in all directions. This is what has allowed boot manufacturers to move to a one width fits all posture. That is almost always a "normal" D. While this offers many boot options for most riders in their Mondopoint size, it leaves many riders (with wide and narrow feet) unable to achieve their Mondopoint size. That is the purpose of his thread.
> 
> STOKED!


Hi Wired, 
i get what this thread is about... 
i agree to measuring your feet and start from the correct MONDO size. Thats what is meant when we talk about mathematics... 
But from that point on everything is possible. Depending on the width etc. of your foot. In theory you shpuld be right but its not what i experienced in 25 years snowboarding... But i think its a great start to measure your feet correctly... Cheers.


----------



## Brewtown

Matty_B_Bop said:


> Out of curiosity, why doesn't Wired's measurement guide match up with your real life boot fit? I ask because it's only math and should match up with no problems (unless you mentioned something earlier in the thread that I missed). Were the Rulers sloppy laterally or vertically for you? What size are you according to Wired's measuring guide, and what size boot did you get?
> 
> He tried on Flow and K2 boots. The Rulers felt good to him. Really wanted to try on the Salomon wide versions, but nothing around here to try on. Both the Flow and K2s didn't work for him in his size (10.5, E width), and all 3 boot fitters recommended he size up (lol).
> 
> I'm sticking with the measurements and not deviating from any of Wired's advice/measuring guide given that he changed my whole perception on properly fitting boots. I'm a believer as I downsized by 2.5 sizes.


By the way what shop around here carries the ruler wides?


----------



## Brewtown

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Brew,
> 
> I would encourage you to stick with it but we do need to get you into the size we had suggested. It sounds like you ordered the Ruler Wide in size 11 because your old "normal" width boots were size 11. Is that correct? I pasted my suggestion for you below. You are an easy size 10 in the Ruler Wide. Please do try those on. I am very confident that they will fit well and will have an amazing impact on your riding.
> 
> 
> Hi Brew,
> 
> You are going to want 280 Mondo (size 10). You are a EE but there are no producers of EE width boots.. You will be most likely be better upsizing to the Ruler Wide at EEE width than downsizing to the Salomon Wide boots at E width.


Correct. However I think I'm in a slightly different situation than most guys in this thread, in both 32 and Ride my toe is pressed firmly against the end of the liner and I get no heel lift. I haven't been sizing up to gain extra width. My only issue is some minor discomfort along the outside of my foot that has been somewhat alleviated after heat molding. I ordered the Ruler Wides in an 11 only because they were on a steep discount so I thought I'd give them a shot. I do believe it would be possible to get into a 10 in those boots, but at this point I have a pair of Sessions with only about 50 days on them and a brand new pair of TM2s so my goal is to try making them work with additional heat molding and some lower profile insoles before I drop $260 on these Rulers. 

The intention of my initial comment was not to discredit your process, only to point out that not all boots fit the same or translate to exact mondo sizing and therefore it's just not an exact science.


----------



## Wiredsport

Brewtown said:


> Correct. However I think I'm in a slightly different situation than most guys in this thread, in both 32 and Ride my toe is pressed firmly against the end of the liner and I get no heel lift. I haven't been sizing up to gain extra width. My only issue is some minor discomfort along the outside of my foot that has been somewhat alleviated after heat molding. I ordered the Ruler Wides in an 11 only because they were on a steep discount so I thought I'd give them a shot. I do believe it would be possible to get into a 10 in those boots, but at this point I have a pair of Sessions with only about 50 days on them and a brand new pair of TM2s so my goal is to try making them work with additional heat molding and some lower profile insoles before I drop $260 on these Rulers.
> 
> The intention of my initial comment was not to discredit your process, only to point out that not all boots fit the same or translate to exact mondo sizing and therefore it's just not an exact science.


Hi Brew, I hear what you are saying but I am very confident that what you are experiencing in terms of width discomfort in your 11's will be corrected when I do convince you (I am going to keep working on you ) to get in your actual Mondo size for both length and width.


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

Brewtown said:


> Not suggesting that you deviate from what works for you, only that your buddy should try some K2 or Ride boots which I know can be found locally and seem to run slightly wide from my experience.
> 
> According to Wired I'm a 10EE, while I've got 2 pairs of size 11 32 boots in my basement that would strongly disagree. It's very possible that 32 runs small. It's also possible some extra width frees up some room around my toes. I get that it's math but given there's no real standardized sizing across the industry it's hard to take as gospel.
> 
> Now I will have to retract my statement about the Rulers though. There's definitely a lot of extra room width wise in the toe box, but after a second try I realized I'm also not maxed out on length. I could definitely go down to a 10.5 (maybe even a 10!) so I really can't make an accurate assessment.
> 
> I also realize I just wrote 3 paragraphs and provided absolutely zero useful information. We need snow man.


Honestly, we could probably try boots on for weeks and eventually find something that will work but he will still be compromising. With his foot width, he needs a wide. Period. No point in deviating, unless there are boots out there that are wide but not marketed as such. Perhaps like the Adidas boots Jae has been preaching about. However, given the amount of money boots cost, I'm going to trust Wired's information because it's all he does. I'm a believer since he converted me as well. I went from an 11 down to an 8.5. 

Honestly, I cannot say this enough: you need to listed to Wired. If you are a size 10, you are a size 10. That's it. If you're a EE width in a size 10, the ONLY boot that will work is the Ruler wide (or you can check out the Adidas Jae was recommending). Of course it's going to feel like absolute shit when you're getting the Rulers in a size 11 . . . a full size bigger than what you need (1.5 sizes too big once they pack out). You're not even really giving Wired's advice a shot when you get Rulers in the incorrect size according to your mondopoint. 

I understand you have boots that you can use, ones that you already purchased, and can't find Rulers at a discount any longer but so what? Yada, yada. What's honestly more important - properly fitting equipment, or saving a few bucks? In the long run, saving a few bucks isn't going to matter. You will be so much happier when your boots are fitting properly. You just don't know it yet. 

Get the Ruler wides in a size 10. They will work. Then you can adjust the rest of your equipment if necessary (smaller binders if applicable). 

I understand you're skeptical. But you're only half-assing the advice Wired is giving you because of deals. If the Ruler wides in a 10 don't work for you, you need to remeasure your feet and post up pics. 



SNW_GHST said:


> If you take math for boot fitting your f*****.
> Feet are way to individual for using math imo...


It is math. You measure your feet length and width wise. You convert it to mondopoint and reference Wired's chart. It honestly could not be any easier. In fact, math doesn't lie. 

Everyone has differently shaped feet. Some people have wider points than others and longer points than others. If you measure correctly, using math, you will find your proper size. Depending upon your width, you find the right boot that feels the best in your mondopoint and width. That's it. Easy. Math. 

The problem is people will measure their feet than just deviate from it anyway for many reasons. Don't freakin' deviate. Get your mondopoint. 



Wiredsport said:


> Hi Matty,
> 
> Stoked that we have him on the right track.
> 
> To confirm, he tried on size 10.5 in the Ruler Wide, correct? In 10.5 he is an E width, so long term he will appreciate the E width of the Salomon's. I am very happy that he has dropped those 2.5 sizes from size 13 to 10.5. That is a full inch of boot hat he has lost in length! This will have a major positive benefit to his riding. I would suggest that he try one of the Salomon Wide models (Dialogue, Synapse or Hi-Fi), but even if the Ruler Wide is as close as we get hem he will notice a remarkable improvement.


Okay, I'll see if I can get a pair of Salomon Dialogues in his size online to have him try. Thanks for letting me know!



Wiredsport said:


> Hi Brew,
> 
> I would encourage you to stick with it but we do need to get you into the size we had suggested. It sounds like you ordered the Ruler Wide in size 11 because your old "normal" width boots were size 11. Is that correct? I pasted my suggestion for you below. You are an easy size 10 in the Ruler Wide. Please do try those on. I am very confident that they will fit well and will have an amazing impact on your riding.
> 
> 
> Hi Brew,
> 
> You are going to want 280 Mondo (size 10). You are a EE but there are no producers of EE width boots.. You will be most likely be better upsizing to the Ruler Wide at EEE width than downsizing to the Salomon Wide boots at E width.


This.



Brewtown said:


> By the way what shop around here carries the ruler wides?


I think Les Moise in Mequon had them. 

We went there, Laacke and Joys, Moda 3 (no boots) and the other Les Moise in Brookfield. Did so much boot shopping that all the stores are running together in my mind. Haha.


----------



## MR.

*K2 Enders*

I'm a 275 Mondo and EE width (10.8 cm), and I'm wearing the new K2 Enders in 9 ½. Although not a wide boot I thought I would give them a try since I wanted a higher end soft flexing boot, and they have laces for the outer shell allowing for more adjustment. So far I'm super happy with them. No heal lift or sliding, and no pain at all, anywhere. Unfortunately there hasn't been a lot of snow here so there have been some pretty long lines for the one open lift. Even standing for 20+ minutes with one foot strapped in hasn't been a problem. No cramping in the bottom of my foot, and so far not pressure points or numbness. I'm stoked!


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

MR. said:


> I'm a 275 Mondo and EE width (10.8 cm), and I'm wearing the new K2 Enders in 9 ½. Although not a wide boot I thought I would give them a try since I wanted a higher end soft flexing boot, and they have laces for the outer shell allowing for more adjustment. So far I'm super happy with them. No heal lift or sliding, and no pain at all, anywhere. Unfortunately there hasn't been a lot of snow here so there have been some pretty long lines for the one open lift. Even standing for 20+ minutes with one foot strapped in hasn't been a problem. No cramping in the bottom of my foot, and so far not pressure points or numbness. I'm stoked!


In the other boot thread you mentioned you're a 270 mondo (not 275), which makes you a size 9. With that said, you're still in a boot that's too big. 

Can you clarify? Or was that a typo? Because if you are a 270 and you're in a 9.5, the information you just posted is invalid for the purpose of this thread.


----------



## MR.

Matty_B_Bop said:


> In the other boot thread you mentioned you're a 270 mondo (not 275), which makes you a size 9. With that said, you're still in a boot that's too big.
> 
> Can you clarify? Or was that a typo? Because if you are a 270 and you're in a 9.5, the information you just posted is invalid for the purpose of this thread.


Thanks for the catch; that was a typo. I'm 27.5 CM. My right foot is actually 27.8, but I can wear a 9 ½ K2 boot without my toe curling. Just fixed my other post to avoid confusion.


----------



## omfg!

I had to share this revelation.

My feet are something like 3-4E wide, the measurements are 250mm long and 108mm wide.

Like many people here I was stuck with the Burton Ruler Wide, however I wanted stiffer boots. I tried the Salomon Synapse Wide, and these are not wot I would call wide!!

I recently stopped by a store who suggested I tried some 32 boots, they felt great like they do and when I got home they felt narrow.. of course this always seems to be the case.

So, after some research I replaced the stock footbeds with some very thin ones. The stock ones are around 4mm thick and the replacements are around 1.5-2mm thick. After I replaced the footbeds I re-heatmoulded the inners, using the microwaved rice method and, hey presto, they're pretty comtortable.... well as much as I suspect.

I spent 2 hours in a snowdome and I was pleased with the result. My toes became a little cold at times, but no pain and didn't feel narrow.

This is what I have ended up with

Boots: ThirtyTwo Tm-Two - US size 8
Footbeds: SOLE Thin Sport Heat Moldable Footbeds


----------



## Wiredsport

omfg! said:


> I had to share this revelation.
> 
> My feet are something like 3-4E wide, the measurements are 250mm long and 108mm wide.
> 
> Like many people here I was stuck with the Burton Ruler Wide, however I wanted stiffer boots. I tried the Salomon Synapse Wide, and these are not wot I would call wide!!
> 
> I recently stopped by a store who suggested I tried some 32 boots, they felt great like they do and when I got home they felt narrow.. of course this always seems to be the case.
> 
> So, after some research I replaced the stock footbeds with some very thin ones. The stock ones are around 4mm thick and the replacements are around 1.5-2mm thick. After I replaced the footbeds I re-heatmoulded the inners, using the microwaved rice method and, hey presto, they're pretty comtortable.... well as much as I suspect.
> 
> I spent 2 hours in a snowdome and I was pleased with the result. My toes became a little cold at times, but no pain and didn't feel narrow.
> 
> This is what I have ended up with
> 
> Boots: ThirtyTwo Tm-Two - US size 8
> Footbeds: SOLE Thin Sport Heat Moldable Footbeds


Hi OMFG,

What size were your Ruler's?


----------



## omfg!

The Rulers were also a US size 8


----------



## Wiredsport

omfg! said:


> The Rulers were also a US size 8


Got it. Your 250 mm foot is actually a size 7. To get you that ultimate fit we need to match both your mondo length and your foot width. In doing so you may also find that you no longer prefer a stiff boot. That change is quite common when riders get down to their true Mondo size.


----------



## omfg!

yes, a UK size 7 which is a US size 8

i have not up sized to get the width, these are the correct size for my feet. I wear a UK 7 in everything.


----------



## Wiredsport

omfg! said:


> yes, a UK size 7 which is a US size 8
> 
> i have not up sized to get the width, these are the correct size for my feet. I wear a UK 7 in everything.


Hi OMFG,

A 250 mm foot is a UK size 6 and a US size 7 in snowboard boots. It is the Mondopoint size that we are interested in, however. There is no conversion with mondopoint. The length of your foot in mm is your mondopoint size. The Mondopoint length is the foot length that the manufacturer has produced the boot for. That is the beauty of the Mondopoint standard. 


This is the Crux of the issue. When we get you down to size 7 in a boot that is designed for EEE width I am confident that you will have found boot Nirvana . I am glad that we found this because this can have a big impact on your boot sizing but also on the rest of your gear choices and setup.

STOKED!


----------



## Deacon

omfg! said:


> yes, a UK size 7 which is a US size 8
> 
> i have not up sized to get the width, these are the correct size for my feet. I wear a UK 7 in everything.


Smh

Are you trolling?


----------



## Winter_Lion

@Matty_B_Bop
So I just came from Wiredsport's thread and because I'm a woman I'm relegated to Salomon Dialogue Wide in a seven because that's the smallest they make. The women's shoes are too narrow so not an option. I'm really new so I don't know who to write too besides the big companies like Burton, Nike, DC, Salomon and Airwalk. Any suggestions on who else I can write to? Thanks much obliged.

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

Winter_Lion said:


> @Matty_B_Bop
> So I just came from Wiredsport's thread and because I'm a woman I'm relegated to Salomon Dialogue Wide in a seven because that's the smallest they make. The women's shoes are too narrow so not an option. I'm really new so I don't know who to write too besides the big companies like Burton, Nike, DC, Salomon and Airwalk. Any suggestions on who else I can write to? Thanks much obliged.
> 
> Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


I feel your frustration for sure. I don't have any suggestions on people to write to other than the manufacturers themselves, unless you're asking for other manufacturers (which we can give). I've been linking this thread to boot manufacturers, but I honestly doubt they'll do anything about it because we're just a small group of people in a world wide sport. 

Salomon is at least being accommodating having 3 wide models in their lineup. Props to Salomon for sure. 

As a group, the best thing we can do is keep the discussion going and to email your favorite boot manufacturers. 

As for Wired's advice about the boot you need, at least there is one that will work.


----------



## Winter_Lion

Matty_B_Bop said:


> I feel your frustration for sure. I don't have any suggestions on people to write to other than the manufacturers themselves, unless you're asking for other manufacturers (which we can give). I've been linking this thread to boot manufacturers, but I honestly doubt they'll do anything about it because we're just a small group of people in a world wide sport.
> 
> Salomon is at least being accommodating having 3 wide models in their lineup. Props to Salomon for sure.
> 
> As a group, the best thing we can do is keep the discussion going and to email your favorite boot manufacturers.
> 
> As for Wired's advice about the boot you need, at least there is one that will work.


Yes, that's what I need more manufacturers. Was there a specific email that you wrote to for Burton? I went to their website and clicked on the Support/Contact Us then the form page popped up.

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

Winter_Lion said:


> Yes, that's what I need more manufacturers. Was there a specific email that you wrote to for Burton? I went to their website and clicked on the Support/Contact Us then the form page popped up.
> 
> Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


Here are some more boot brands:

Vans
32
Northwave
Adidas
K2
Rome
Deeluxe
Flow
Ride
Nitro

There are more, though. But that's a solid list. 

As for who I emailed, I just look up the manufacturer contact email and send my feedback that way. The I hope for the best that it gets forwarded to a decision maker.


----------



## Agent58

Hi all,

First time poster and joined up here solely because I came across this discussion while looking for some wide snowboard boots and finally think I may have come across some knowledgeable people who may be able to help me find snowboard boot nirvana!

I have been snowboarding now for 12 years and I have been through a LOT of boots in an effort to find ones which my feet are comfortable in. The problem I have is that I have really weird feet and struggle to find normal trainers and shoes which are comfortable, let alone snowboard boots. I currently have 5 pairs of snowboard boots and recently got rid of another 4 pairs I had kicking around which I knew I'd never wear again.

When I try the boots on in the shops they feel comfortable. They can even feel ok when riding for a few weeks, but after a few weeks they invariably get uncomfortable and I begin searching for a new pair. Heat moulding doesn't seem to help and I either have heat spots or unbearable pain in my feet eventually and am fed up with spending the day constantly adjusting my boots in an effort to feel comfortable.

So, on to my feet. Measurements are 253mm length and 103mm wide. Does anyone have any suggestions as to what boots I should be looking for in an effort to stop myself sizing up as I end up riding UK 7.5 or 8 boots to get the width right but suffer with foot movement due to the extra length.

Any suggestions as to what boots might fit so to try on in person gratefully appreciated! I've currently got the following boots.

Northwave Freedom UK 8
Salomon Dialogue Wide UK 7.5
K2 T1 DB UK 8
Ride Insano Focus Boa UK 7.5
Nike Vapen UK 7.5
I've also had Vans and 32 boots


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Agent,

I believe that we can get you a much better fit. 25.3 cm upsizes to Mondo 255. This converts to an easy UK 6.5 (US 7.5) in snowboard boots. The issue that you are having is that your foot is EE width. We need to get you into the Burton Ruler Wide in Mondo 255 (US 7.5). There is only one boot on the Market that is designed for above an E width. This will be 1.5 sizes smaller than your previous boots but will have the width that your foot requires. Please heat fit them without toe caps prior to riding. You are in for a great season


----------



## Agent58

Wiredsport - That is just the kind of information I was looking for. Thanks very much. I will track down a pair of Burton Rulers to try on!


----------



## BruceWayne

I have a wide foot (Size 10 E) and I have found many ThirtyTwo boots to be accommodating. K2 and Ride have also treated my foot well.


----------



## Wiredsport

Agent58 said:


> Wiredsport - That is just the kind of information I was looking for. Thanks very much. I will track down a pair of Burton Rulers to try on!


Stoked. The Ruler comes in regular and Wide widths so...be sure you get ahold of the Wide's.


----------



## Deacon

Wired, so I went ahead and tried on a pair of Adidas Superstar's yesterday. Sadly they were out of the 9.5s so I tried the 10s. Unbelievably wide. I tried then on my bigger foot, and they were clearly too long. I'd be curious to learn why Adidas is making a wide but not marketing a wide.


----------



## Wiredsport

Deacon said:


> Wired, so I went ahead and tried on a pair of Adidas Superstar's yesterday. Sadly they were out of the 9.5s so I tried the 10s. Unbelievably wide. I tried then on my bigger foot, and they were clearly too long. I'd be curious to learn why Adidas is making a wide but not marketing a wide.


Hi Deacon,

I am wondering the same thing. We are typically very conservative about our suggestions because we want to get it right for riders. I have held off on giving my own impressions while waiting for more riders to sound in. So far very few riders have reported about these new models in their actual Mondo size. That is of course the key. I have my own impressions but we are still gathering info from riders with various foot sizes. It seems like this may have promise but it also seems like the sizing in terms of both width and length may be very unusual.

Length aside for a moment, it would be very odd for a boot manufacturer to intentionally not label a boot which is possibly EEEE (four full width sizes larger than a "normal" D at the listed boot size) as even "wide". That would certainly lead to some very poor fitting boots for "normal" foot width riders. 

Please do let me know what you think of width (but even more importantly, length) when you get to try your Mondo size.


----------



## Deacon

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Deacon,
> 
> I am wondering the same thing. We are typically very conservative about our suggestions because we want to get it right for riders. I have held off on giving my own impressions while waiting for more riders to sound in. So far very few riders have reported about these new models in their actual Mondo size. That is of course the key. I have my own impressions but we are still gathering info from riders with various foot sizes. It seems like this may have promise but it also seems like the sizing in terms of both width and length may be very unusual.
> 
> Length aside for a moment, it would be very odd for a boot manufacturer to intentionally not label a boot which is possibly EEEE (four full width sizes larger than a "normal" D at the listed boot size) as even "wide". That would certainly lead to some very poor fitting boots for "normal" foot width riders.
> 
> Please do let me know what you think of width (but even more importantly, length) when you get to try your Mondo size.


I will fit sure. There doesn't seem to be a lot of them out there at all, but I'll keep hunting.


----------



## kingslay

I wrote this quiet a while back but now that i have a lot of days on my Adidas boots i feel confident to write it again... So thanks to Wiredsport i was able to size down from a size 12 to a size 11 boot quiet a while ago... which was a complete gamechanger for me! 
So thanks again Wired!! But as much as i loved my new smaller better fitting boots i never fell in love with the Ruler itself. It just broke down so fast. And even with the better fit i never had the support i wanted out of a boot. After a few days they are just very very soft boots. which is great if you like that but i dont. 
I think i had 3 pairs until then... So i was still reading this and other threats about boots etc and there where quiet a few people here that were talking about the 2017 adidas boots. so i went to a shop and tried on almost every model they had in the same size as my rulers. (11) so i ended up with the tactical adv and the superstar. the superstar is the widest of this years line up the tactical seems to be a bit narrower but still a tiny bit wider than the ruler wide. so without heatmolding the liners werent the most comfy from the start but after 3 days of riding they just fit perfectly. length is the same as burton i´d say. i have no heellift and the support of the boot is just great and almost feels the same as from the start... and whats even better is that the footprint is even smaller than burton. there are some good pics on a well known "review" homepage that show how much smaller they are on the outside... so i dont know why adidas wouldnt market them as wide but i know i´ll get another pair of tacticals because they are the best boot i had in over 20 years of riding...


----------



## Agent58

I might be able to offer my own opinion on the Adidas boots as after Wired's advice I have been looking around for some Burton Ruler Wides in 6.5 but nowhere seems to have anything smaller than a 7 here in the UK.
So after reading this thread I noticed mentions of the Adidas boots, specifically the Tactical Advance, however, the smallest size Adidas make these in is UK 7.5 so too long for me. I can however get either the Superstars, Samba's and Blauvelt's in UK 6.5

I'm going to try the Superstar's and if they feel too wide then I will try the Blauvelts in my mondo size so will offer thoughts once I've tried them


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Kingslay,

Reading back it looks like you were just touching the end of the liner when you were standing straight up. That is quite a bit larger than our suggested fit. Would you mind measuring your bare foot again?


----------



## kingslay

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Kingslay,
> 
> Reading back it looks like you were just touching the end of the liner when you were standing straight up. That is quite a bit larger than our suggested fit. Would you mind measuring your bare foot again?


Sure my feet are about 
29,0cm +-1mm length and 
11,9cm +-1mm wide


----------



## Wiredsport

kingslay said:


> Sure my feet are about
> 29,0cm +-1mm length and
> 11,9cm +-1mm wide


Got it. You are now officially a data point .

Your foot length is at the high end of the range for Mondo 290 (US size 11) and your width is a full EEE.


----------



## kingslay

Wiredsport said:


> Got it. You are now officially a data point .
> 
> Your foot length is at the high end of the range for Mondo 290 (US size 11) and your width is a full EEE.


hahaha glad i could help!


----------



## Misha322

Hi guys. Great subject, been miserable in my boots for many years. I have been riding DC Halo in size 9. In the pictures below you will see how much wider my foot is than the insole, you will see the profile picture to see how much it overhangs.

I took the challenge and measured my feet as directed. I included pictures. 

L: 264/110
R: 262/112

The measurements actually are not far off from size I was wearing. I am on the fence between 8.5 and 9. Width is really the issue.

My arch is non existent and the width on my foot is actually not in the toe box but in the middle on the outside. See pictures. When riding the biggest area of pain is on the outside as expected and in the arch. On the outside it feels like I am getting pinched really hard. The top of my foot is also very sensitive to over tightening, circulation gets pinched off easily and hurts when i go toes up. 

I am going to Park City with the family and am dreading another season of pain. I would like to buy a new pair, but here in FL not much selection.


----------



## Misha322

Forgot to attach a picture of my non existing arch.


----------



## Wiredsport

Misha322 said:


> Hi guys. Great subject, been miserable in my boots for many years. I have been riding DC Halo in size 9. In the pictures below you will see how much wider my foot is than the insole, you will see the profile picture to see how much it overhangs.
> 
> I took the challenge and measured my feet as directed. I included pictures.
> 
> L: 264/110
> R: 262/112
> 
> The measurements actually are not far off from size I was wearing. I am on the fence between 8.5 and 9. Width is really the issue.
> 
> My arch is non existent and the width on my foot is actually not in the toe box but in the middle on the outside. See pictures. When riding the biggest area of pain is on the outside as expected and in the arch. On the outside it feels like I am getting pinched really hard. The top of my foot is also very sensitive to over tightening, circulation gets pinched off easily and hurts when i go toes up.
> 
> I am going to Park City with the family and am dreading another season of pain. I would like to buy a new pair, but here in FL not much selection.


Hi Misha,

I think we can get you a much better result and a lot if relief. You are an easy 265 Mondo (US 8.5) *but you are all of EEE*. The Burton Ruler Wide in size 8.5 would be my top suggestion. It will help in terms of both performance and comfort.

STOKED!


----------



## Misha322

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Misha,
> 
> I think we can get you a much better result and a lot if relief. You are an easy 265 Mondo (US 8.5) *but you are all of EEE*. The Burton Ruler Wide in size 8.5 would be my top suggestion. It will help in terms of both performance and comfort.
> 
> STOKED!


I figured that would be the suggestion. I was really hoping for a boa boot. The Halo's have spoiled me from that perspective.


----------



## Brewtown

So I ended up taking Wireds advice and ordered size 10 and 10.5 Ruler Wides (foot measures 28cms) after a couple seasons on size 11 32 boots. First there's just no chance I fit in 10s even though that's what my mondo conversion calls for, completely folds back my big toe and if it were any smaller I couldn't even get my foot inside the boot. The 10.5s fit well size wise but absolutely murder the inside of my foot and ankle. After about 2-3 minutes it is beyond discomfort and actually painful, I've never experienced something like this with a boot. And despite how tight it is around the side of my ankle I still get more heel lift than I do with my 32s. Really sick of ordering and returning boots so for now I'll keep rocking my 32s and continue my search later in the season.


----------



## Wiredsport

Brewtown said:


> So I ended up taking Wireds advice and ordered size 10 and 10.5 Ruler Wides (foot measures 28cms) after a couple seasons on size 11 32 boots. First there's just no chance I fit in 10s even though that's what my mondo conversion calls for, completely folds back my big toe and if it were any smaller I couldn't even get my foot inside the boot. The 10.5s fit well size wise but absolutely murder the inside of my foot and ankle. After about 2-3 minutes it is beyond discomfort and actually painful, I've never experienced something like this with a boot. And despite how tight it is around the side of my ankle I still get more heel lift than I do with my 32s. Really sick of ordering and returning boots so for now I'll keep rocking my 32s and continue my search later in the season.


Hi Brew,

I was looking back through your posts and found where you had written, "I'm roughly a size E and decided to give the Ruler wides a shot and I thought they felt sloppy just wearing them around the house". I am having a hard time following your process but I want to help you.

Had you posted photos of your measurements? I know we had requested that at one point but I am not seeing them. Possibly also post up some photos of your bare foot on the size 10 insert with your heel all the way back in the heel indent.

STOKED!


----------



## jasyn

Brewtown said:


> So I ended up taking Wireds advice and ordered size 10 and 10.5 Ruler Wides (foot measures 28cms) after a couple seasons on size 11 32 boots. First there's just no chance I fit in 10s even though that's what my mondo conversion calls for, completely folds back my big toe and if it were any smaller I couldn't even get my foot inside the boot. The 10.5s fit well size wise but absolutely murder the inside of my foot and ankle. After about 2-3 minutes it is beyond discomfort and actually painful, I've never experienced something like this with a boot. And despite how tight it is around the side of my ankle I still get more heel lift than I do with my 32s. Really sick of ordering and returning boots so for now I'll keep rocking my 32s and continue my search later in the season.


Did you try heat molding the liner? Before doing that my size 9 burton ruler wide's did not feel as comfortable. After doing it and the help with j-bars to keep my heel from lifting & some superfeet insoles, it has been more enjoyable and less fatigued.

I will say that this measurement methodology isn't concrete & everyone has different feet. I should be a size 8 with a width of 4.25 inches, these 3E boots should be a god send, but previous year I ended up with black toes in my size 8 burton ruler wides. I have thus since ordered an 8.5 and plan on heat molding to see how they feel. On top of that, I've also ordered some Adidas Tactical ADV's in 8 & 8.5 since everyone says they are larger than the ruler wides. I'll do a comparison once they arrive.

It's definitely shitty & we all feel your pain.


----------



## kingslay

Brewtown said:


> So I ended up taking Wireds advice and ordered size 10 and 10.5 Ruler Wides (foot measures 28cms) after a couple seasons on size 11 32 boots. First there's just no chance I fit in 10s even though that's what my mondo conversion calls for, completely folds back my big toe and if it were any smaller I couldn't even get my foot inside the boot. The 10.5s fit well size wise but absolutely murder the inside of my foot and ankle. After about 2-3 minutes it is beyond discomfort and actually painful, I've never experienced something like this with a boot. And despite how tight it is around the side of my ankle I still get more heel lift than I do with my 32s. Really sick of ordering and returning boots so for now I'll keep rocking my 32s and continue my search later in the season.


If this would be another thread i´d say try some Adidas Superstars or tacticals...


----------



## Brewtown

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Brew,
> 
> I was looking back through your posts and found where you had written, "I'm roughly a size E and decided to give the Ruler wides a shot and I thought they felt sloppy just wearing them around the house". I am having a hard time following your process but I want to help you.
> 
> Had you posted photos of your measurements? I know we had requested that at one point but I am not seeing them. Possibly also post up some photos of your bare foot on the size 10 insert with your heel all the way back in the heel indent.
> 
> STOKED!


Yeah I redacted that statement as that was in references to the Rulers in a size 11 which I recognized as being too big. My measurements are 11 inches long and roughly 4.3/4.4 inches wide. You had said that equates to a 10 EE. I've tried the Rulers in a 10, 10.5, and 11 and found the 10.5 perfect lengthwise (maybe about half a cm overhang on the insert). I get that boots will pack out quite a bit but I refuse to buy something that completely curls my toes back when in a snowboard stance. I also refuse to buy something that actually causes almost instant pain. Is there ever a situation where you would recommend this to someone? 

I truly appreciate your advice, it's clearly worked for a lot of people on here, but I'm not buying a boot that feels awful on my foot just because the mondo conversion says it should fit. At this point I'm simply venting/sharing my experience.


----------



## kingslay

Brewtown said:


> Yeah I redacted that statement as that was in references to the Rulers in a size 11 which I recognized as being too big. My measurements are 11 inches long and roughly 4.3/4.4 inches wide. You had said that equates to a 10 EE. I've tried the Rulers in a 10, 10.5, and 11 and found the 10.5 perfect lengthwise (maybe about half a cm overhang on the insert). I get that boots will pack out quite a bit but I refuse to buy something that completely curls my toes back when in a snowboard stance. I also refuse to buy something that actually causes almost instant pain. Is there ever a situation where you would recommend this to someone?
> 
> I truly appreciate your advice, it's clearly worked for a lot of people on here, but I'm not buying a boot that feels awful on my foot just because the mondo conversion says it should fit. At this point I'm simply venting/sharing my experience.


Are you sure you measured your feet right? Maybe you should send Wired some pics which all of his suggestions are based on...


----------



## Brewtown

jasyn said:


> Did you try heat molding the liner? Before doing that my size 9 burton ruler wide's did not feel as comfortable. After doing it and the help with j-bars to keep my heel from lifting & some superfeet insoles, it has been more enjoyable and less fatigued.
> 
> I will say that this measurement methodology isn't concrete & everyone has different feet. I should be a size 8 with a width of 4.25 inches, these 3E boots should be a god send, but previous year I ended up with black toes in my size 8 burton ruler wides. I have thus since ordered an 8.5 and plan on heat molding to see how they feel. On top of that, I've also ordered some Adidas Tactical ADV's in 8 & 8.5 since everyone says they are larger than the ruler wides. I'll do a comparison once they arrive.
> 
> It's definitely shitty & we all feel your pain.


No and that's the truly shitty part about trying on boots, you know the fit will change with a heat mold but you can't return them once you do it. Sure it's possible that these would be awesome after a heat mold, but I don't feel like gambling $250 on it. It's not like there's just some nasty hotspots, these feel straight brutal on my foot. 

I trust the measurements as a guideline so I don't think I need anything wider than these Rulers, they just don't fit my foot for some reason. The really weird thing is most boots that are clearly too narrow create pressure on the outside of my foot at the widest point, these crush me around my ankle and inside part of my foot along the arch (and yeah I've got aftermarket insoles in there).


----------



## Wiredsport

Brewtown said:


> Yeah I redacted that statement as that was in references to the Rulers in a size 11 which I recognized as being too big. My measurements are 11 inches long and roughly 4.3/4.4 inches wide. You had said that equates to a 10 EE. I've tried the Rulers in a 10, 10.5, and 11 and found the 10.5 perfect lengthwise (maybe about half a cm overhang on the insert). I get that boots will pack out quite a bit but I refuse to buy something that completely curls my toes back when in a snowboard stance. I also refuse to buy something that actually causes almost instant pain. Is there ever a situation where you would recommend this to someone?


Hi Brew,

No sir. There should never be any pain and what you are describing in terms of bent toes, etc (after kicking back and lacing up) describes a very poor fit. The reason I keep pushing (sorry) for those photos is that I believe this also means that we have an error somewhere. You foot is very conservatively Mondo 280 (a size 10) at EE. Mondo is actually not a conversion. It is a straight measurement of your foot length and width.

Please let me know what socks you are wearing. I don't like unsolved mysteries . If you would ever like to pursue this further we are here for you.


----------



## Brewtown

kingslay said:


> Are you sure you measured your feet right? Maybe you should send Wired some pics which all of his suggestions are based on...


I've tried multiple times using multiple methods, so yeah I'm pretty sure. I realize I'm being lazy/stubborn by not taking pics, but whats the point when I've already tried the boot in 3 different sizes? Unless there are multiple people out there who would advocate trying a boot that causes pain pre heat molding the reality is this boot just doesn't work for my foot. Analyzing whether Wireds recommendation is off by half a size isn't really the issue.


----------



## kingslay

Brewtown said:


> I've tried multiple times using multiple methods, so yeah I'm pretty sure. I realize I'm being lazy/stubborn by not taking pics, but whats the point when I've already tried the boot in 3 different sizes? Unless there are multiple people out there who would advocate trying a boot that causes pain pre heat molding the reality is this boot just doesn't work for my foot. Analyzing whether Wireds recommendation is off by half a size isn't really the issue.


ok i hear you... so i had similar problems with the ruler but the main problem was that it got so soft so fast... 
for me switching to adidas was the solution... but feet are so different. i guess you´l just have to try what works for you.


----------



## Brewtown

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Brew,
> 
> No sir. There should never be any pain and what you are describing in terms of bent toes, etc (after kicking back and lacing up) describes a very poor fit. The reason I keep pushing (sorry) for those photos is that I believe this also means that we have an error somewhere. You foot is very conservatively a size 10 EE. Mondo is actually not a conversion. It is a straight measurement of your foot length and width.
> 
> Please let me know what socks you are wearing. I don't like unsolved mysteries . If you would ever like to pursue this further we are here for you.


Well if it makes you happy I can post some pics up later, however as I said length isn't really the issue. If were talking fit in regards to length and width of the toe box I'd be keeping these 10.5 Rulers and thanking you for steering me in the right direction. Unfortunately the problem is that they straight crush the inside portion of my foot along the arch and ankle to the point I'm limping afterwards if I keep them on longer than 10-15 minutes. And that's with my shredsoles in there. I tried them with the thinnest socks I own and even barefoot, no difference. 

So yeah, ultimately these just don't fit my foot for whatever reason and sizing doesn't seem to be the issue. They feel pretty flimsy and I hate speedlace anyway so I'm not heartbroken.


----------



## Brewtown

kingslay said:


> ok i hear you... so i had similar problems with the ruler but the main problem was that it got so soft so fast...
> for me switching to adidas was the solution... but feet are so different. i guess you´l just have to try what works for you.


Yeah they didn't feel like they would last long. And I appreciate the suggestion on Adidas, that's next on my list once I return everything I have now. Running up a huge balance on my credit card while waiting for refunds just stresses me out.


----------



## kingslay

Brewtown said:


> Yeah they didn't feel like they would last long. And I appreciate the suggestion on Adidas, that's next on my list once I return everything I have now. Running up a huge balance on my credit card while waiting for refunds just stresses me out.


I know the feeling! Dont get stressed and dont give up... 
It took me 25 years to find my perfect boot!


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

Brewtown said:


> Well if it makes you happy I can post some pics up later, however as I said length isn't really the issue. If were talking fit in regards to length and width of the toe box I'd be keeping these 10.5 Rulers and thanking you for steering me in the right direction. Unfortunately the problem is that they straight crush the inside portion of my foot along the arch and ankle to the point I'm limping afterwards if I keep them on longer than 10-15 minutes. And that's with my shredsoles in there. I tried them with the thinnest socks I own and even barefoot, no difference.
> 
> So yeah, ultimately these just don't fit my foot for whatever reason and sizing doesn't seem to be the issue. They feel pretty flimsy and I hate speedlace anyway so I'm not heartbroken.




We definitely need to see some pics next to some rulers and on your insterts. Like wired said, something isn't adding up. We gotta get this solved for you. We care! 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brewtown

Alright my foot freaks, here's my measurements and my foot on the insole of the 10.5 rulers.


----------



## Wiredsport

Brewtown said:


> Alright my foot freaks, here's my measurements and my foot on the insole of the 10.5 rulers.


Hi Brew,

Foot freaks? Please don't shame us. This is our safe place where we can openly enjoy some of the finest footy pics online. 

Based on what I am seeing and your measurements I would still have suggested the smaller size 10 at your Mondo size in this boot. Very modest insert overhang, width in the middle of the range, modest foot volume, no visible abnormalities. 

Were both pair (10 and 10.5) heat fit?


----------



## Deacon

Brewtown said:


> Alright my foot freaks, here's my measurements and my foot on the insole of the 10.5 rulers.


Atta guy. Your foot is just a few mm larger than my large foot (my left should be a 10, my right should be a 9, i wear a 9.5) and about the same width. It's(the boot) not officially a wide, but check that Superstar.

It is really strange that the 10 felt so short on your foot, there's no reason it should have.... :dunno:


----------



## Brewtown

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Brew,
> 
> Foot freaks? Please don't shame us. This is our safe place where we can openly enjoy some of the finest footy pics online.
> 
> Based on what I am seeing and your measurements I would still have suggested the smaller size 10 at your Mondo size in this boot. Very modest insert overhang, width in the middle of the range, modest foot volume, no visible abnormalities.
> 
> Were both pair (10 and 10.5) heat fit?


No neither were heat fit. As I said in my other posts, the issue wasn't really length anyway as both the 10 and 10.5 hurt the hell out of the inside of my foot (where usually its the outside of my foot that hurts on narrower boots). Unless you think that's normal I don't want to heat mold a boot that fits so poorly and not be able to return them.


----------



## Brewtown

Deacon said:


> Atta guy. Your foot is just a few mm larger than my large foot (my left should be a 10, my right should be a 9, i wear a 9.5) and about the same width. It's(the boot) not officially a wide, but check that Superstar.
> 
> It is really strange that the 10 felt so short on your foot, there's no reason it should have.... :dunno:


Maybe I just have some really delicate feet? Lol. All I do know is I'd certainly spend the money for some extra comfort, but the issues I have with my current boots (32 Sessions) and the TM2s I picked up this summer are minor compared to how these Rulers felt. And the Rulers felt like an inferior product anyway. Superstars are next on the list.


----------



## Brewtown

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Brew,
> 
> Foot freaks? Please don't shame us. This is our safe place where we can openly enjoy some of the finest footy pics online.
> 
> Based on what I am seeing and your measurements I would still have suggested the smaller size 10 at your Mondo size in this boot. Very modest insert overhang, width in the middle of the range, modest foot volume, no visible abnormalities.
> 
> Were both pair (10 and 10.5) heat fit?


Let me ask you this...based on your recommended overhang you clearly anticipate a significant amount of packing out in the toe box, can you expect the same amount of expansion width wise? The reason I ask is that my current boots (32 Sessions) are super close to fitting nicely and only give me a small amount of discomfort on the outside of my foot after multiple heat molds. The TM2s I got actually feel a bit wider out of the box so I'm wondering if I should get those heat molded to see if they work before moving on to another boot?


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Brew,

Heat fit has every bit as much to do with width as it does length. In many instances heat fit can offer more benefit in terms of width because there is often more liner material depth on the sides vs the toe and heel. This material can be moved and formed during the heat fit process. We consider heat fit a mandatory part of the sizing process. But to clarify, anywhere there is moldable material a heat fit will help. This may help a lot in your problem zones. If you point out your issues to your fitter he can definitely take some extra steps during the heat fit to assure extra relief.

In regards to your comment about packing out, mondopoint sizing does not rely on that process for fit. On the contrary, sizing is designed so that the foot will compress firmly into the compliant materials of the liner (all around, not just in the toe box). This firm pressure is what locks the foot in place and offers top performance. Once you have reached that fit, anything else tastes like mild salsa and we dread the day when our boots relax out of that fit. 

That said, there is an unavoidable packing out period with all boots. Most boots will pack out one full boot size during the first two weeks of riding.


----------



## Phedder

Had a guy come in today wanting to buy some of our ex-rental boots, short and solid asian dude. He tried on a pair of 8.5s and said they were feeling pretty tight everywhere, so I measured his feet and got 247mm long and 102mm wide. Jeepers. I convinced him to try and hunt down a pair of Burton Ruler wides in a 7, but budget being a big concern that might not end up happening. I called both local shops that stock burton, neither carry the Ruler wides, and at one shop the guy I talked to had zero clue about wide boots "Why would someone want a wide boot?" 

Just a little anecdote to add to the thread. I hope that guy ends up with something even remotely resembling his mondo size.


----------



## dave785

Brewtown, when you say the inside of your foot hurts, what do you mean by that? Can you be more specific with the location of the pain?

I know with my burton ruler wides I had a huge pain point at the top of my arch. I fixed it by adding a "donut" of padding around that part of the liner, and now the boots are perfect. 

Shredsoles are angled and your feet look pretty flat already. Do you have the same pain point when you use the sole that came with the boot?


----------



## Wiredsport

dave785 said:


> Shredsoles are angled and your feet look pretty flat already. Do you have the same pain point when you use the sole that came with the boot?


They (and many aftermarket footbeds) add volume as well which reduces the foot cavity. In some cases this can be the straw that breaks Mr. Camels back. Footbeds double the need for a heat fit as that extra volume needs to be accounted for from somewhere.


----------



## basser

@Wiredsport , quick question. 

When measuring the width of your foot, are you supposed to have it just barely touching the wall or is it supposed to be pressed against the wall as much as it will go. I just feel like this will make a difference of a few mm and I am trying to determine my exact width.


----------



## Wiredsport

basser said:


> @Wiredsport , quick question.
> 
> When measuring the width of your foot, are you supposed to have it just barely touching the wall or is it supposed to be pressed against the wall as much as it will go. I just feel like this will make a difference of a few mm and I am trying to determine my exact width.


Hi,

Please just place your inner foot against the wall until you have positive contact. Heavy pressure should not be applied.


----------



## Misha322

*Adidas Tactical*

Guys, do you know what if any difference there is between Adidas Tactical Boost and Adidas Tactical ADV? I see ADV on Adidas site but Boost on sites like Backcountry.com


----------



## Misha322

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Misha,
> 
> I think we can get you a much better result and a lot if relief. You are an easy 265 Mondo (US 8.5) *but you are all of EEE*. The Burton Ruler Wide in size 8.5 would be my top suggestion. It will help in terms of both performance and comfort.
> 
> STOKED!


Wired, I ended up ordering Ruler Wide in size 9 and Adidas Tactical Boost in size 9 from Backcountry. Both are too small. In both my big toe is pressed against the front, more so in Adidas. Both are narrow, Adidas more so. Ruler Wide do not feel like a extra wide.


----------



## Brewtown

dave785 said:


> Brewtown, when you say the inside of your foot hurts, what do you mean by that? Can you be more specific with the location of the pain?
> 
> I know with my burton ruler wides I had a huge pain point at the top of my arch. I fixed it by adding a "donut" of padding around that part of the liner, and now the boots are perfect.
> 
> Shredsoles are angled and your feet look pretty flat already. Do you have the same pain point when you use the sole that came with the boot?


It's like the side of my foot along the arch. I also feel it up around my ankle. And yes it also feels that way with the stock insoles. It's weird that I would get any discomfort given I'm only about an EE and still sizing up based on Wireds recommendation. Could be a similar situation but as I said in my other posts I'm not a fan of the Rulers anyway, I'll tinker with my TM2s or try some Adidas boots before I go that route. Thanks for the advice though.


----------



## Brewtown

Wiredsport said:


> They (and many aftermarket footbeds) add volume as well which reduces the foot cavity. In some cases this can be the straw that breaks Mr. Camels back. Footbeds double the need for a heat fit as that extra volume needs to be accounted for from somewhere.


What's the most low profile footbed out there? I actually just switched to shredsoles as they seemed to be thinner than the reminds I had been using. I'd been looking at footprint as well but not sure that would be any better.


----------



## kingslay

Misha322 said:


> Guys, do you know what if any difference there is between Adidas Tactical Boost and Adidas Tactical ADV? I see ADV on Adidas site but Boost on sites like Backcountry.com


No i guess its just a wrong name... 
There are only 2 boots from Adidas with boost soles.
The tactical wich has traditional lace and the energy boost which has speedlace.
By the way the one with the significantly wider toebox is the superstar.


----------



## kingslay

Brewtown said:


> What's the most low profile footbed out there? I actually just switched to shredsoles as they seemed to be thinner than the reminds I had been using. I'd been looking at footprint as well but not sure that would be any better.


Footprints are pretty thick.


----------



## Wiredsport

Misha322 said:


> Wired, I ended up ordering Ruler Wide in size 9 and Adidas Tactical Boost in size 9 from Backcountry. Both are too small. In both my big toe is pressed against the front, more so in Adidas. Both are narrow, Adidas more so. Ruler Wide do not feel like a extra wide.


Hi Misha,

We are looking for your toes and heels to be firmly pressed into the compliant materials of the liner (especially when the boot is new). This should not be painful or cause numbness. The images you have posted look like what we would expect in a boot that is a half size too large. We typically see a full cm of insert overhang. Have these boots been heat fit? They really need to be heat fit to determine fit. 

Your foot does have some issues that a fitter can help you with during the fit process. Special attention should be paid to make extra room for your wide point. A good fitter will smile and know what to do with that .


----------



## Wiredsport

Brewtown said:


> What's the most low profile footbed out there? I actually just switched to shredsoles as they seemed to be thinner than the reminds I had been using. I'd been looking at footprint as well but not sure that would be any better.


Hi Brew,

A thought on footbeds. They can be very helpful in some instances, but (and it is a big but) they are also much more foot specific than boots. The wrong one can feel awful and many do more harm than good. 

Are you trying to solve a specific problem with you footbeds?


----------



## Brewtown

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Brew,
> 
> A thought on footbeds. They can be very helpful in some instances, but (and it is a big but) they are also much more foot specific than boots. The wrong one can feel awful and many do more harm than good.
> 
> Are you trying to solve a specific problem with you footbeds?


Just some arch support mainly. I have a mid to low arch so nothing extreme, but a little support is nice. The shredsoles may not be perfect but I did ride with them for a day in my Sessions last weekend and they felt good.


----------



## Fire Rose

So my Ruler Wides have quickly (4 days) gone from tight but comfortable to feeling a bit loose. I'm getting a little bit of heel lift and what feels generally like I can't get my boot tight enough. I feel like maybe I should have a smaller size but I'm already in the smallest size they make...
I was wondering if maybe a higher volume footbed might help? Also being a short woman with very wide ankles/calves the boot obviously fits differently (higher up on my leg for one) than on the men it was intended for. For example the liner doesn't close around the top at all. So I was wondering if its possible structures of the boot/liner aren't lining up correctly for me?


----------



## Misha322

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Misha,
> 
> We are looking for your toes and heels to be firmly pressed into the compliant materials of the liner (especially when the boot is new). This should not be painful or cause numbness. The images you have posted look like what we would expect in a boot that is a half size too large. We typically see a full cm of insert overhang. Have these boots been heat fit? They really need to be heat fit to determine fit.
> 
> Your foot does have some issues that a fitter can help you with during the fit process. Special attention should be paid to make extra room for your wide point. A good fitter will smile and know what to do with that .


My biggest issue is with the width. It does not feel like a EE shoe. It is very tight on the sides and from experience in my DC will get squeezed and pinched. I expected a lot more room in width.


----------



## Misha322

kingslay said:


> No i guess its just a wrong name...
> There are only 2 boots from Adidas with boost soles.
> The tactical wich has traditional lace and the energy boost which has speedlace.
> By the way the one with the significantly wider toebox is the superstar.


Both of the Adidas boots are traditional lace. They don't have speedlace for ether boot. Are you sure Superstar is the wider one? From what I read here it was stated that Tactical is the one that is wider, am I wrong???


----------



## Wiredsport

Misha322 said:


> My biggest issue is with the width. It does not feel like a EE shoe. It is very tight on the sides and from experience in my DC will get squeezed and pinched. I expected a lot more room in width.


Hi Misha,

The Ruler Wide is actually EEE. Your foot is also maxed out in the EEE range so you will need every bit of width that we can coach from it. Most of your width is further back than on the average foot. That is where the heat fit comes in.


----------



## kingslay

Misha322 said:


> kingslay said:
> 
> 
> 
> No i guess its just a wrong name...
> There are only 2 boots from Adidas with boost soles.
> The tactical wich has traditional lace and the energy boost which has speedlace.
> By the way the one with the significantly wider toebox is the superstar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both of the Adidas boots are traditional lace. They don't have speedlace for ether boot. Are you sure Superstar is the wider one? From what I read here it was stated that Tactical is the one that is wider, am I wrong???
Click to expand...

If they both habe traditional lace they are the same boot... Yes 100% sure i own both the Tactical and the Superstar... Superstar is clearly wider.


----------



## sureshock

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Misha,
> 
> The Ruler Wide is actually EEE. Your foot is also maxed out in the EEE range so you will need every bit of width that we can coach from it. Most of your width is further back than on the average foot. That is where the heat fit comes in.


Sorry for the hijack!

I'll be heading to Japan this Jan and wanted to get some new boots that I know would feel 100% from the get go.
I've taken note of the info you usually need so I've measured my feet up.
Left: 265mm L 105mm W +-2mm
Right 270mm L 107mm W +-2mm

I'm actually surprised that my feet didn't measure up the same but it would explain why my right foot was usually the one aching more.
Currently riding Burton Ruler's US8.5 - I've not heat molded them yet but I've put about 6 days into them.
Would like to have boots which are more towards MED-STIFF and I've been looking at the Ride Trident. Is this suitable?
Could you help me out with some suggestions or ideas?

Cheers!


----------



## Wiredsport

sureshock said:


> Sorry for the hijack!
> 
> I'll be heading to Japan this Jan and wanted to get some new boots that I know would feel 100% from the get go.
> I've taken note of the info you usually need so I've measured my feet up.
> Left: 265mm L 105mm W +-2mm
> Right 270mm L 107mm W +-2mm
> 
> I'm actually surprised that my feet didn't measure up the same but it would explain why my right foot was usually the one aching more.
> Currently riding Burton Ruler's US8.5 - I've not heat molded them yet but I've put about 6 days into them.
> Would like to have boots which are more towards MED-STIFF and I've been looking at the Ride Trident. Is this suitable?
> Could you help me out with some suggestions or ideas?
> 
> Cheers!


Hi SS,

Just to clarify, you are in the Ruler not the Ruler Wide?

Your foot is between E and EE (this may vary depending on your actual measurements). Would you mind posting up some photos of your measurements as well.

STOKED!


----------



## Misha322

*Salt Lake City*



Wiredsport said:


> Hi Misha,
> 
> We are looking for your toes and heels to be firmly pressed into the compliant materials of the liner (especially when the boot is new). This should not be painful or cause numbness. The images you have posted look like what we would expect in a boot that is a half size too large. We typically see a full cm of insert overhang. Have these boots been heat fit? They really need to be heat fit to determine fit.
> 
> Your foot does have some issues that a fitter can help you with during the fit process. Special attention should be paid to make extra room for your wide point. A good fitter will smile and know what to do with that .


Can you or anyone recommend a store in Salt Lake City with widest selection of snowboarding boots (Burten Wide included) and that has a good boot fitter. I am flying in on Monday for a week in Park City.

Thank you,


----------



## sureshock

Wiredsport said:


> Hi SS,
> 
> Just to clarify, you are in the Ruler not the Ruler Wide?
> 
> Your foot is between E and EE (this may vary depending on your actual measurements). Would you mind posting up some photos of your measurements as well.
> 
> STOKED!


I've just remeasured properly with photos attached
From the photos it looks like my revised numbers are

Left 256 x 105 +-1
Right 261 x 105 +-1

What do you think?


----------



## Wiredsport

sureshock said:


> I've just remeasured properly with photos attached
> From the photos it looks like my revised numbers are
> 
> Left 256 x 105 +-1
> Right 261 x 105 +-1
> 
> What do you think?


Thanks Sureshock,

Whew! Glad we checked. You are 1 mm over Mondo 255 (7.5) on your left and 1 mm over Mondo 260 (8) on your right. Technically this would bump you up to size 26.5 Mondo (Size 8.5 in snowboard boots). But that will leave you at almost 1 cm over on your left foot and at the smallest side of the range on your right. Not ideal. Also 105 cm throughout this size range is EE width (quite Wide). Soooooo, I would go with the Ruler Wides in 260 (size 8) and get them immediately heat fit. 1 mm can almost always be accommodated for with a normal heat fit. I always prefer to opt for fit over flex because one often changes the requirement for the other.


----------



## wkd

does burton sell liners by themselves for the ruler wides?


----------



## sureshock

Wiredsport said:


> Thanks Sureshock,
> 
> Whew! Glad we checked. You are 1 mm over Mondo 255 (7.5) on your left and 1 mm over Mondo 260 (8) on your right. Technically this would bump you up to size 26.5 Mondo (Size 8.5 in snowboard boots). But that will leave you at almost 1 cm over on your left foot and at the smallest side of the range on your right. Not ideal. Also 105 cm throughout this size range is EE width (quite Wide). Soooooo, I would go with the Ruler Wides in 260 (size 8) and get them immediately heat fit. 1 mm can almost always be accommodated for with a normal heat fit. I always prefer to opt for fit over flex because one often changes the requirement for the other.


Cheers for the help! Will look into the Ruler wides in the future


----------



## Deacon

wkd said:


> does burton sell liners by themselves for the ruler wides?


contact rider services, they might. Probably not on the website though.


----------



## Deacon

sureshock said:


> Cheers for the help! Will look into the Ruler wides in the future


For reference, my left is size 10, my right is size 9. I bought 9.5s, heat fit and the left was fine after a couple days. After a season, i'm now adding a cm or so of adhesive foam strips to the toe of the right boot.


----------



## Robert Cupisz

Hey, a quick update after receiving the Salomon Synapse Wide and Ride Insano (original post)

I had high hopes for the Synapse, but it turns out the outer shell has a big inward-facing bump at the exact point where my foot is the widest. As a result, they feel definitely narrower than both my original Ambush and the Insano.  I don't know how is it possible, but it definitely rules them out.

The Insano feel like they should be ok and wide enough, but I can't tell for sure without actually riding in them, so I'll have to take the plunge. The toe box feels very tight vertically, to the point of my toes going numb after 30mins - but I hope it can be fixed by putting some padding around them during the heat fit, can't it?

Some comparison photos for posteriority, because why not, but I realise they have limited usefulness.

1 & 2 - Synapse vs Insano liner, Insano minimally wider.
3 & 4 - Synapse (green) vs Insano (black) insert, Insano minimally wider.
5 - Insano (black) vs my custom Sidas (black and red) insert, Sidas minimally wider.
6 & 7 - Insano vs Synapse outer shell, Synapse minimally wider.

It's really hard to reliably measure to shell inside and it would've been they key measurement. Oh well.


Bonus review of the Synapse lacing:

I know this is not the right thread for that, but since these boots are being recommended here more than anything else, I thought others might want to know. So this lacing has one major design flaw, and that is the locking system at the top of the tongue. You can see the two red latches in the photo nr 7. The laces are clicked into the grooves in the mechanism and you'd think that should be enough. But that doesn't make them go deep enough under the red latches, so they don't hold at all. To make the laces go deep enough, you have to perform some combination of pulling up and backwards (kinda hard when your leg is in the way) plus possibly pushing with your fingers and then examining if they're in. Really cumbersome when you're sitting on the couch, so I can't imagine it working in the cold with freezing hands.

Another thing is the lower zone needing to be tightened while the upper is loose, the latches between the lower and the upper zone slipping while you're trying to lace the upper zone and in generally this way of tightening boots seems weird if you need your boots tight. No micro-adjustment either. But this point is cosmetic compared to the issue with the top latches, and I know some people have a preference for lacing like that or don't need tight lacing, so I won't judge 

All in all I'm very disappointed with the Synapse (mostly about the width thing, the lacing would've been passable had they fit perfectly). I'm hopeful about the Insano in terms of fit, and the two-zone boa lacing is a great bonus.


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Robert,

Thanks for the update. 

Please let us know what size you ended up ordering in the Dialogue Wides.


----------



## Robert Cupisz

Dialogue? 

Both Synapse and Insano are mondo 28. My feet vary between 27.5-27.8cm, depending on planetary alignment and current market price of a bushel of barley.


----------



## Wiredsport

Robert Cupisz said:


> Dialogue?
> 
> Both Synapse and Insano are mondo 28. My feet vary between 27.5-27.8cm, depending on planetary alignment and current market price of a bushel of barley.


Hi Robert,

Tell me about the bump in the boot at your wide spot. The Dialogue/Synapse have a smooth arc there so I am assuming something in the liner. These were not heat fit, correct?


----------



## Robert Cupisz

Wiredsport said:


> Tell me about the bump in the boot at your wide spot. The Dialogue/Synapse have a smooth arc there so I am assuming something in the liner. These were not heat fit, correct?


I'm sure the arc was intended to be smooth, but the bump/inward curve is very pronounced. And unfortunately it's the outer boot, not the liner. There are some seams on the outer side of the boot which align with the bump, so I thought it might have been a manufacturing error with botched seams changing the shape of the boot. The seams look clean, though, so I can't explain it.

The liner is rather thin on the side, so it doesn't give enough margin to cover the bump. These are new boots, no heat fit yet.


----------



## Wiredsport

Robert Cupisz said:


> I'm sure the arc was intended to be smooth, but the bump/inward curve is very pronounced. And unfortunately it's the outer boot, not the liner. There are some seams on the outer side of the boot which align with the bump, so I thought it might have been a manufacturing error with botched seams changing the shape of the boot. The seams look clean, though, so I can't explain it.
> 
> The liner is rather thin on the side, so it doesn't give enough margin to cover the bump. These are new boots, no heat fit yet.


Hi Robert,

That is very unusual for those boots. If you are not loving the Salomon's your other Wide option is the Burton Ruler Wide. You are a bit over an E width. The Ruler Wide is EEE. I would suggest trying a pair on in your Mondo size.


----------



## WillemSnowboard

*Correct size for hobbit feet*

After reading this thread i've decided to go and measure my hobbit feet. 280mm (11.02 inches) and 111mm wide (4.37 inches). I read this as a UK 10 with an E width but on the sizer it says UK 9. Which is correct?

Thinking of getting the 2016/2017 Salomon synapse wide boot. (Left foot is 278mm x 106mm and the right foot is 280mm x 111mm). My current boots are Burton Moto UK10.


----------



## Wiredsport

WillemSnowboard said:


> After reading this thread i've decided to go and measure my hobbit feet. 280mm (11.02 inches) and 111mm wide (4.37 inches). I read this as a UK 10 with an E width but on the sizer it says UK 9. Which is correct?
> 
> Thinking of getting the 2016/2017 Salomon synapse wide boot. (Left foot is 278mm x 106mm and the right foot is 280mm x 111mm). My current boots are Burton Moto UK10.


Hi Willem,

Tracing the outline of your foot tends to "grow" the foot and often leads to incorrect measurements. Please remeasure using the method below.

Length:

Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters).

Width:

Please place the inside (medial side) of each bare foot against a wall and measure straight out to the wide point of the outside (lateral side).


----------



## WillemSnowboard

*Hobbit feet take 2*

Apologies, did the remeasurement and length is 27.3cm and width is 10.4cm. What sizing would you recommend?



Wiredsport said:


> Hi Willem,
> 
> Tracing the outline of your foot tends to "grow" the foot and often leads to incorrect measurements. Please remeasure using the method below.
> 
> Length:
> 
> Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters).
> 
> Width:
> 
> Please place the inside (medial side) of each bare foot against a wall and measure straight out to the wide point of the outside (lateral side).


----------



## Wiredsport

WillemSnowboard said:


> Apologies, did the remeasurement and length is 27.3cm and width is 10.4cm. What sizing would you recommend?


Hi,

That is 275 Mondo which converts to US 9.5 (UK 8.5) at an E width. The Salomon Dialogue Wide, Synapse Wide, or Hi-Fi Wide will be excellent choices.

STOKED!


----------



## Kahari

*First shoes*

Hi,

I registered when I saw this thread. I tried out snowboarding for the first time last weekend when I rented a board for two days. Luckily I seemed to have picked it up quite quickly and at the end of the second day I think I was carving away quite nicely. Safe to say I'm not going to back to skis. :notworthy:

Anyways, during last weekend my right small toe was quite numbed out, as the shoes were way too slim although they were size 44 EU. I also had to keep them supertight. I wear regularly size 43-44 shoes. Figured I might as well invest in some nicely fitting boots and rent the board until I'm ready to get my own, is this a dumb idea? 

I did the measurements and luckily my both feet are quite the same size:

Length = 26.9cm
Width = 10.5cm

What kind of shoes would you recommend me getting? I'm guessing something wide in the size of 9 or 9.5 US? (I live in Finland)


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Kahari,

I would highly suggest getting your own gear as soon as possible. Being on the same, correctly fit gear, adjusted to your specs is the best thing you can do to accelerate your learning curve. For boots you are Mondo 270 (size 9). 105 mm at size 9 is 1 mm over an E width. A heat fit can almost always accommodate an extra 1 mm of width. I would suggest the Salomon Dialogue Wide or Synapse Wide.

STOKED!


----------



## Kahari

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Kahari,
> 
> I would highly suggest getting your own gear as soon as possible. Being on the same, correctly fit gear, adjusted to your specs is the best thing you can do to accelerate your learning curve. For boots you are Mondo 270 (size 9). 105 mm at size 9 is 1 mm over an E width. A heat fit can almost always accommodate an extra 1 mm of width. I would suggest the Salomon Dialogue Wide or Synapse Wide.
> 
> STOKED!


Thanks for the reply Wired!

I noticed that there's some variation in the marketing material between the Dialogue and the Synapse. Is there a noticeable difference between these two besides the stiffness? 

Also, would the synapse, being an 8/10 flex, be too stiff for a beginner like me? I'm quite a large guy, 6'1" 240lbs if it makes any difference. Most of my future riding will be at ski resorts, full days I'm guessing.

Thank you again for the recommendations.


----------



## Wiredsport

Kahari said:


> Thanks for the reply Wired!
> 
> I noticed that there's some variation in the marketing material between the Dialogue and the Synapse. Is there a noticeable difference between these two besides the stiffness?
> 
> Also, would the synapse, being an 8/10 flex, be too stiff for a beginner like me? I'm quite a large guy, 6'1" 240lbs if it makes any difference. Most of my future riding will be at ski resorts, full days I'm guessing.
> 
> Thank you again for the recommendations.


Hi,

The Synapse is stiffer than the Dialogue. There is no industry standard for stiffness numbers, however. I would pay little attention to those. Both will be appropriate choices. Stiffness is a preference, but it is not linked to rider ability.


----------



## Kahari

Just ordered the Salomon Dialogue Wide in size 270 mondo.

Very excited about it! Will report how they fit my feet.


----------



## WillemSnowboard

Thanks Wiredsport. My synapse wide in US 9.5 arrived today and I tried them on. I struggled to get them on due to my high instep. Had to get the missus to pull them off eventually. Once inside I stood in the riding position but my toes were still touching the front. I imagine with socks it will be worse. Size up to 280?

Does anyone know if the Burton's accomodate a higher instep?



Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> That is 275 Mondo which converts to US 9.5 (UK 8.5) at an E width. The Salomon Dialogue Wide, Synapse Wide, or Hi-Fi Wide will be excellent choices.
> 
> STOKED!


----------



## muttonchops

*Thanks*

Just received a pair of Burton Photons size 10 and barely lasted 20 mins standing at my desk before my feet were numb - not from being too short..but i could feel they were too narrow. My feet are L/R - 25.4 and 26.3 both 108 wide - so right in the "wide" column on page 1 of this thread.

Having failed to do my research on round 1 - i found this thread - and ordered a pair of Salomon Synapse size 10.

Snowboarded since 1999 but with many years off and now 4 yrs on second hand boots....hoping to finally be comfortable.

Thanks for all the info on this thread. I will report back.


----------



## Wiredsport

WillemSnowboard said:


> Thanks Wiredsport. My synapse wide in US 9.5 arrived today and I tried them on. I struggled to get them on due to my high instep. Had to get the missus to pull them off eventually. Once inside I stood in the riding position but my toes were still touching the front. I imagine with socks it will be worse. Size up to 280?
> 
> Does anyone know if the Burton's accomodate a higher instep?


Hi,

Please post some photos of your barefoot measurements including a side shot of your foot.


----------



## Wiredsport

muttonchops said:


> Just received a pair of Burton Photons size 10 and barely lasted 20 mins standing at my desk before my feet were numb - not from being too short..but i could feel they were too narrow. My feet are L/R - 25.4 and 26.3 both 108 wide - so right in the "wide" column on page 1 of this thread.
> 
> Having failed to do my research on round 1 - i found this thread - and ordered a pair of Salomon Synapse size 10.
> 
> Snowboarded since 1999 but with many years off and now 4 yrs on second hand boots....hoping to finally be comfortable.
> 
> Thanks for all the info on this thread. I will report back.


Hi Mutton,

You have pretty well the classic "wide foot upsize issue". Your Mondo size is 265 which is an 8.5 in snowboard boots. But...you have a EEE width. So you have upsized to a size 10 boot which is both too narrow and too long. We need to get you down to yoru mondo size in a boot that is designed for your foot width. I would suggest the Burton Ruler Wide in size 8.5.

STOKED!


----------



## WillemSnowboard

Photos attached thanks. Width still coming in at 10.1cm and length 27.1cm which is 2mm shorter than last time but suspect it is due to my feet being colder. 



Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please post some photos of your barefoot measurements including a side shot of your foot.


----------



## muttonchops

Cheers for the reply.

I am struggling with your advice and this MONDO sizing....I have measured my feet about 10 times now and 100% confident that i got it right - i.e. my right foot is 263mm....so mondo 265. 

I removed the liner from the Burton Photons and if i put it on...my toe is RIGHT on the end..the liner could not be any smaller - and this is a size 10 ...Admittedly the boot is much more roomy with the liner removed. Is the liner going to compress / mold THAT much to my feet? I cant comprehend getting my foot into a size 8 1/2 boot.

Thanks a million


----------



## Deacon

muttonchops said:


> Cheers for the reply.
> 
> I am struggling with your advice and this MONDO sizing....I have measured my feet about 10 times now and 100% confident that i got it right - i.e. my right foot is 263mm....so mondo 265.
> 
> I removed the liner from the Burton Photons and if i put it on...my toe is RIGHT on the end..the liner could not be any smaller - and this is a size 10 ...Admittedly the boot is much more roomy with the liner removed. Is the liner going to compress / mold THAT much to my feet? I cant comprehend getting my foot into a size 8 1/2 boot.
> 
> Thanks a million


Did you remember to kick your heel, hard, against the ground before tightening your laces and then standing in a snowboarding stance? Boots are not meant to be stood up in like a shoe.


----------



## Wiredsport

WillemSnowboard said:


> Photos attached thanks. Width still coming in at 10.1cm and length 27.1cm which is 2mm shorter than last time but suspect it is due to my feet being colder.


Thanks Willem,

You don't want to upsize. You are a very low 275 (9.5). You have been riding a boot that is almost 2 cm larger than your mondo size. That is what is making this feel so odd. I would really like to see you get these heat fit. I am not seeing anything outside of the normal range with you foot. You mentioned socks. Please let me know what you tried these on with and what you typically ride.


----------



## Wiredsport

muttonchops said:


> Cheers for the reply.
> 
> I am struggling with your advice and this MONDO sizing....I have measured my feet about 10 times now and 100% confident that i got it right - i.e. my right foot is 263mm....so mondo 265.
> 
> I removed the liner from the Burton Photons and if i put it on...my toe is RIGHT on the end..the liner could not be any smaller - and this is a size 10 ...Admittedly the boot is much more roomy with the liner removed. Is the liner going to compress / mold THAT much to my feet? I cant comprehend getting my foot into a size 8 1/2 boot.
> 
> Thanks a million


Please pull the insert (footbed) out of the liner, stand on it with your heel back in the heel recess and snap off some photos. We want both your toes and your heels firmly compressed into the compliant materials of the liner (not just to the end). 

STOKED!


----------



## muttonchops

Thanks Wired - you rock.

My R foot is the bigger of the two - measured at 10 3/8in = 264 mondo

Side shot is intended to show my heel all the way back. The ruler shows the footbed is roughly the same as my foot as described.

Thanks again..
MC


----------



## Wiredsport

muttonchops said:


> Thanks Wired - you rock.
> 
> My R foot is the bigger of the two - measured at 10 3/8in = 264 mondo
> 
> Side shot is intended to show my heel all the way back. The ruler shows the footbed is roughly the same as my foot as described.
> 
> Thanks again..
> MC


Hi Mutton,

Typpically the insert of a performance boot is ~1 cm smaller than the foot it is designed for. So, yes this boot is too large. Please post a photo of the boot's size label.


----------



## muttonchops

Wow. So counter intuitive. I am speechless. Another weekend of wearing the old boots till i sort this out I guess. 

The boot size label is the third of the photos i uploaded in my prior post.


----------



## muttonchops

*Thanks*



muttonchops said:


> Wow. So counter intuitive. I am speechless. Another weekend of wearing the old boots till i sort this out I guess.
> 
> The boot size label is the third of the photos i uploaded in my prior post.


I read back through the early pages of the forum and saw the number of posts that were as 'disbelieving' as myself. Folks who ended up downsizing 3 or 4 sizes. Amazing.

My local store had neither the Synapse nor the Ruler Wide in house...and with a big backcountry trip coming up - i took the plunge and ordered one of each online from their online store. Both size 8 1/2. Would like to be able to fit into the Synapse (Stiffer) - but realize i might be forced into the Burtons. I have no doubt the Burtons will feel plenty fine compared to my 5+ yr old size 10s

Thanks to everyone and Wired for your patience answering all the questions on this forum.

STOKED.


----------



## saltywetman

Thanks for the fitting and sizing tips Wired!


----------



## Kahari

Kahari said:


> Just ordered the Salomon Dialogue Wide in size 270 mondo.
> 
> Very excited about it! Will report how they fit my feet.


I received the boots a few days ago and went to get them heatmoulded yesterday. The guy at the shop put the liners in the Salomon over for 5 mins without the insoles. After that I stood in the boots for ~8-10 minutes in the riding pose. Seems like it didn't do as much as I had hoped. Was 5 minutes too little? It cost me 20€ so I'm not probably going to do it again.

The length of the boots seem perfect, when I stand with my knees straight my toes touch the front end of the boot, and while I'm in a stance I barely touch the end. The width is less than I thought it would be though, first time I had them on both of my pinkie toes became numb. So I've been wearing them at home in hopes of breaking them in a little bit. I can't imagine how narrow the regulars are!


----------



## ccmoneyjr

*Wide Boots*

I have a ridiculously wide foot, normally wear a 4E, and a very high arch. Could someone recommend a pair of boots that prices under 300?


----------



## Wiredsport

ccmoneyjr said:


> I have a ridiculously wide foot, normally wear a 4E, and a very high arch. Could someone recommend a pair of boots that prices under 300?


Hi CC,

Please post op your barefoot length and width measurements.


----------



## Wiredsport

Kahari said:


> I received the boots a few days ago and went to get them heatmoulded yesterday. The guy at the shop put the liners in the Salomon over for 5 mins without the insoles. After that I stood in the boots for ~8-10 minutes in the riding pose. Seems like it didn't do as much as I had hoped. Was 5 minutes too little? It cost me 20€ so I'm not probably going to do it again.
> 
> The length of the boots seem perfect, when I stand with my knees straight my toes touch the front end of the boot, and while I'm in a stance I barely touch the end. The width is less than I thought it would be though, first time I had them on both of my pinkie toes became numb. So I've been wearing them at home in hopes of breaking them in a little bit. I can't imagine how narrow the regulars are!


Hi Kahari,

Looking back at your specs you are 1 mm over the E width that the Salomon Wides are designed for. That is typically no problem and will be accommodated by a good heat fit. If you have numbness (you never should) I would suggest going back to the fitter and isolating the problem area for him/her. They will be happy to do a selective fit for you and force a little more room in that area.


----------



## Phil Duncan

*Should I buy a new boot?*

I'm so glad I've found this forum topic. I think I have 2x6's for feet, with no arch, and constant cramping when my feet are put in not so spacious places. I purchased the Salomon Dialogue Wide JPs (size 8) but I'm getting ready to take them out for my first ride, and so far, wearing them indoors, these "wide" boots are not wide enough. My feet cramp up after about 5 minutes. I've read some of the posts in this topic and have measured my feet and I'm hoping you can help me decide if I need to buy new boots and return the Dialogues. I am a beginner to intermediate rider that hasn't gotten into tricks or jumps yet. I just want to master the no cramping/no numbing in my feet first.

Left foot is 10.5 cm wide and 25 cm long. Right foot is 10 cm wide and 24.5 cm long. I normally wear a size 8 shoe and get EEEE when I can. Please help me before my first ride of the season!! And thanks for the wide foot love.


----------



## Wiredsport

Phil Duncan said:


> I'm so glad I've found this forum topic. I think I have 2x6's for feet, with no arch, and constant cramping when my feet are put in not so spacious places. I purchased the Salomon Dialogue Wide JPs (size 8) but I'm getting ready to take them out for my first ride, and so far, wearing them indoors, these "wide" boots are not wide enough. My feet cramp up after about 5 minutes. I've read some of the posts in this topic and have measured my feet and I'm hoping you can help me decide if I need to buy new boots and return the Dialogues. I am a beginner to intermediate rider that hasn't gotten into tricks or jumps yet. I just want to master the no cramping/no numbing in my feet first.
> 
> Left foot is 10.5 cm wide and 25 cm long. Right foot is 10 cm wide and 24.5 cm long. I normally wear a size 8 shoe and get EEEE when I can. Please help me before my first ride of the season!! And thanks for the wide foot love.


Hi Phil,

Your foot is EEE at Mondo 250 (size 7 in snowboard boots). The Salomon Wide boots are designed for E width and are therefore two width sizes too small for your foot. Those should be returned. We need to get you up to your width and down to your Mondo size. I would highly suggest the Burton Ruler Wide in size 7.


----------



## jae

ccmoneyjr said:


> I have a ridiculously wide foot, normally wear a 4E, and a very high arch. Could someone recommend a pair of boots that prices under 300?


2017 Adidas sambas or superstars. for high arches, you have to get a insole. do not get 2016 they are narrow as shit. I would shell out the extra 50 and get the tactical adv if you're willing to pay that much. if you sign up for the news letter on Adidas.com there's a 15% off coupon. 



Phil Duncan said:


> I'm so glad I've found this forum topic. I think I have 2x6's for feet, with no arch, and constant cramping when my feet are put in not so spacious places. I purchased the Salomon Dialogue Wide JPs (size 8) but I'm getting ready to take them out for my first ride, and so far, wearing them indoors, these "wide" boots are not wide enough. My feet cramp up after about 5 minutes. I've read some of the posts in this topic and have measured my feet and I'm hoping you can help me decide if I need to buy new boots and return the Dialogues. I am a beginner to intermediate rider that hasn't gotten into tricks or jumps yet. I just want to master the no cramping/no numbing in my feet first.
> 
> Left foot is 10.5 cm wide and 25 cm long. Right foot is 10 cm wide and 24.5 cm long. I normally wear a size 8 shoe and get EEEE when I can. Please help me before my first ride of the season!! And thanks for the wide foot love.


if you're in Japan, their normal boots are asian fit so they should normally be wider. go out to the stores and try all the boots on. if those are no bueno, then get the 2017 Adidas (samba, superstars, tactical adv, energy boost). I would assume Japan is wide foot heaven.


----------



## bigwilly087

I am so happy I stumbled upon this forum. After dealing with constant heel slip, or having to tighten my binding to the point of significant pain, I was about ready to throw in the towel, but it is clear my issue is boot size. Here are my stats:
Left foot:
27.95 cm x 11.4 cm
Right foot:
27.8 cm x 11.2 cm

Based on that, 280 Mondo sounds like the right size, so US size 10, in contrast to the 11-12 i've had to wear to compensate for width. The chart says the Ruler would be the only option. I went into my local shop that had both Ruler and Synapse wides in stock to see how they felt.

The 10 Rulers, strictly by the book, would be the logical choice. I tried them on first, and walked around for 20 minutes while I waited for the other pairs to get pulled from the warehouse. They went on easy enough and initially felt ok. Both big toes felt crammed into the end, even when I bended my knees. On the left the entire big toe felt pressure, while the shorter big toe on the right had some pressure just at the inside corner. Surprisingly, I did experience some level of heel slip which really surprised me. I tightened things down as much as possible which did mostly eliminate the heel slip, but then I experienced aching on the tops of my feet.

I have posted pictures of my left (longer) foot in the footbed of the size 10 Ruler wides. As you can see, my toes hang off a little bit, but the most concerning part for me was that the wide part of my foot still hangs off, even on EEEs!

I then tried on the Synapse size 10s and was only able to wear them around for about 5 minutes, but they felt great! No heel slip, no pain on tops of feet, toes touch the end of the liner, but it's not that crunched up feeling I got in the Rulers. I am a little surprised because I know the Synapse Wides are E vs the EEE of the Rulers.

Initial thoughts? I will wear the Synapse size 10 around the house tonight, and just to be safe I also bought the 10.5, and also the Ruler 10 and 10.5.

I got the last appointment of the week at my local boot fitter, 11 am tomorrow, before I hit the mountain on Saturday, so I want to go in with a decent idea of what I want to do. Any tips? I read in this thread about no toe caps, standing in boarding position for 5-10 minutes. Anything else? Should I just do the heat molding ($20) for now, and resist the push to do a custom insole and the full custom boot fitting that is $150?

Finally, advice on bindings? At this point in my life (long hours at work, new baby), i'm boarding 3-4 times a year max, so I don't want to spend a ton. I'm only buying $300 boots because otherwise I couldn't go at all! I am looking for a fairly stiff binding as i'm mostly freeriding, in the trees when there's some decent powder to find. I'm open to just about anything, just looking for a decent price (last years model would be fine), fairly stiff ride, and most importantly, adjustable to make sure my feet stay comfortably attached to the board. 

Thanks for any advice! Reading through this thread kept me up way too late last night haha.


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Willy,

I see that you posted this on the Mondo thread. I have answered you there (with some questions )

STOKED!


----------



## trpa_ec

I have very wide feet. 25.2 x 11.8 on the left side and 25.2 x 12.1 on the right side. I also have narrow heels and high volume. I see that the sizing calculator tells me that my length is 7.5 but there is no way on earth I could fit into any 7.5 boot. I much prefer stiffer boots and currently ride in Salomon Synapse 9.5 Wide which I like a lot and are pretty comfortable though obviously not perfect. (I wear 10EEE dress shoes and 9.5EEEE sneakers and everything still stretches badly). Is there any alternative boot or fit that would work for me?


----------



## Wiredsport

trpa_ec said:


> I have very wide feet. 25.2 x 11.8 on the left side and 25.2 x 12.1 on the right side. I also have narrow heels and high volume. I see that the sizing calculator tells me that my length is 7.5 but there is no way on earth I could fit into any 7.5 boot. I much prefer stiffer boots and currently ride in Salomon Synapse 9.5 Wide which I like a lot and are pretty comfortable though obviously not perfect. (I wear 10EEE dress shoes and 9.5EEEE sneakers and everything still stretches badly). Is there any alternative boot or fit that would work for me?


The first thing we want to do is get your width measurement 100%. Please measure your barefoot width of both feet and sap photos of the meausrements. If you could place the inside (medial side) of each foot against a wall and measure straight out to the wide point of the outside (lateral side) that would be awesome.


----------



## Deacon

trpa_ec said:


> I see that the sizing calculator tells me that my length is 7.5 but there is no way on earth I could fit into any 7.5 boot.


if we had a dollar for every person that has claimed this.... :hairy:


----------



## trpa_ec

Deacon said:


> trpa_ec said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see that the sizing calculator tells me that my length is 7.5 but there is no way on earth I could fit into any 7.5 boot.
> 
> 
> 
> if we had a dollar for every person that has claimed this....
Click to expand...

You'd still be wrong about the sizing. My feet are like duck feet and so even the custom made shoes I own have to be made longer than 7.5 length. There's not a last on the planet shaped like my feet.


----------



## trpa_ec

Wiredsport said:


> trpa_ec said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have very wide feet. 25.2 x 11.8 on the left side and 25.2 x 12.1 on the right side. I also have narrow heels and high volume. I see that the sizing calculator tells me that my length is 7.5 but there is no way on earth I could fit into any 7.5 boot. I much prefer stiffer boots and currently ride in Salomon Synapse 9.5 Wide which I like a lot and are pretty comfortable though obviously not perfect. (I wear 10EEE dress shoes and 9.5EEEE sneakers and everything still stretches badly). Is there any alternative boot or fit that would work for me?
> 
> 
> 
> The first thing we want to do is get your width measurement 100%. Please measure your barefoot width of both feet and sap photos of the meausrements. If you could place the inside (medial side) of each foot against a wall and measure straight out to the wide point of the outside (lateral side) that would be awesome.
Click to expand...

When measured against a wall the width of my foot appears to be 115 to 117 mm. You can see my weird ass wide feet in the attached photo.


----------



## Wiredsport

trpa_ec said:


> When measured against a wall the width of my foot appears to be 115 to 117 mm. You can see my weird ass wide feet in the attached photo.


Yea buddy! Not only did you break the chart...but you made my day .

You are a EEEEE (5E) at Mondo 255. So just over size 7 length and EEEEE width. Woooooh!

No manufacturer intentionally builds boots for your specs. Soooooo, what to do? If you look at the chart below you will see that EEE boots (Burton Ruler Wide - the widest snowboard boot width by design) does not hit your foot width until size 10. You would likely be able to get away with smaller with a heat fit. I would not typically suggest that but you are already in the Synapse Wide which is a narrower boot (E width) at size 9.5.


----------



## trpa_ec

Thanks so much for the advice. I'll try to see if I can get the 8.5 Ruler Wides heat fitted.


----------



## dave785

trpa_ec said:


> Thanks so much for the advice. I'll try to see if I can get the 8.5 Ruler Wides heat fitted.


Go see a podiatrist. You've got a pretty serious bunionette going on. If you can get that fixed it should narrow your foot some.


----------



## Wiredsport

trpa_ec said:


> Thanks so much for the advice. I'll try to see if I can get the 8.5 Ruler Wides heat fitted.


If you do go that route please tell the boot fitter that the boot does not have enough width for your foot and ask him to make more room at your wide section. Let them know that you are EEEEE and are struggling to fit your width. Take off your sock and show them your bare foot. He/she will take steps to blow out the liner in that area (on both sides).

STOKED!


----------



## Deacon

Trpa, my feet are a full size different, so i picked a pair of boots in the middle. To downsize my larger boot, I used this and this tape on the toe box of that boot... maybe it will help you. Good luck bro!

And you were right!


----------



## trpa_ec

dave785 said:


> Go see a podiatrist. You've got a pretty serious bunionette going on. If you can get that fixed it should narrow your foot some.


I suspect it's been caused by having naturally wide feet and wearing shoes growing up that are too narrow. Other than shoe fit it doesn't cause me any pain so surgery for fix it doesn't meet my cost benefit analysis.


----------



## trpa_ec

Deacon said:


> Trpa, my feet are a full size different, so i picked a pair of boots in the middle. To downsize my larger boot, I used this and this tape on the toe box of that boot... maybe it will help you. Good luck bro!
> 
> And you were right!


Thanks for the suggestion. I'll try it out.


----------



## Funks

Somebody needs to create a youtube video how to measure the feet properly already so it doesn't get reposted over and over again - lol.

Measurement of foot length by backing up the heel to the wall
Measurement of the foot width by backing up the inner part of the foot to the wall and measuring the widest point.

I'd do it but I've been boarding the past couple of weekends and some of my toe nails ain't looking too good (bruised toenails) - lol..


----------



## Winter_Lion

Funks said:


> Somebody needs to create a youtube video how to measure the feet properly already so it doesn't get reposted over and over again - lol.
> 
> Measurement of foot length by backing up the heel to the wall
> Measurement of the foot width by backing up the inner part of the foot to the wall and measuring the widest point.
> 
> I'd do it but I've been boarding the past couple of weekends and some of my toe nails ain't looking too good (bruised toenails) - lol..


Most definitely... Should probably be a girl too since they/we take better care of our feet. Of course, Wired should be the only one who should make that decision. Voice over or no voice over that is the question... Lol

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deacon

Even with a video, it'd still be posted over and over.


----------



## Funks

Deacon said:


> Even with a video, it'd still be posted over and over.


The video might even become more popular than the creepy basement video..

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Guyinashirt

Hi all!
So after about 30 full days of riding and about 30 days of riding out from work my rulers died.... first some stitching on the side of the boot failed as i was tightening them, followed by the lace snapping about 2 days later. 
Added to that the foam on the bottom of the sole had completely worn on the outer side of the boot and the hard plastic on the inside had not, this made my ankle role outwards when riding which i believe added to my foot discomfort.
And lastly the boots were like socks, i used to get cramps in my feet because all power transfer happened through my feet/toes and not through the boots, they were very very soft.

I had been looking into the Adidas boots a bit here and there, as I need my boots for work I had to rush my purchase a little bit but still spent the day trying on several boots and talking to boot fitters.

I purchased the Adidas Superstars from 15/16 season a couple of weeks back and so far they are going well, they felt good and fit firm from the box but I got a couple of things done before using them. First off i got them selectively heat fit as has been described in this thread - including a toe cap piece and a piece down the outside of my 5th metatarsal. I also had them press the outer liner at the 5th metatarsal out with the pressing machine overnight, which dident make a huge difference but every millimeter counts hey.

A couple things that i would note
- The toe box is very wide, normally my big toe is crushed on the knuckle (as well as my 5th metatarsal) but this is not a problem with these boots.
- The toe box is hard rubber, you can crank your ankle strap as hard as you want and it does not crush your toes.
- The lacing system for the inner liner i believe is designed much better for people with a wide foot, it starts much higher on the liner, towards the top of the ankle and stops right at the top of the boot. Prior to my ruler's breaking i was toying with the idea of cutting the inner lace and re-tying them together one notch up. I was having issues with heel lift if the liner wasent tight or the lace crushing my foot if it was, i dont have any of these issues with the Superstars.
- The sole is much more robust.
- At this stage they are still quite responsive and stiff, with about 10 days on them they are just coming into life so we will see how they go.
- The footprint is notably wider on my size 7 Superstars as opposed to my size 7 Rulers, length is about the same. 
- I had quite a lot of pressure on top of my forefoot from new, as expected this packed out and is now comfortable (i also use custom foot beds)
- I have EEE feet.
- They look freaking sweet haha I have the white ones from last year and am asked about them daily!

I hope the people that are considering giving the Adidas boots a try find this helpful, certainly understand what Wired has said in the past that they are not specifically designed for people with wide feet, but if we are lucky enough for them to work then that is great for all of us!

1 last thing, my Rulers were 2 weeks out of warranty, considering the relatively low usage of them I contacted them about a potential warranty claim and they did not even reply..... pretty disappointing really.


----------



## Funks

Deacon said:


> Wired, so I went ahead and tried on a pair of Adidas Superstar's yesterday. Sadly they were out of the 9.5s so I tried the 10s. Unbelievably wide. I tried then on my bigger foot, and they were clearly too long. I'd be curious to learn why Adidas is making a wide but not marketing a wide.


I purchased the Burton Ruler Wide - 2017 (Size 10), and the Adidas SuperStar 2017 (Size 10). 










*^ side by side*










*^ looks like the footbed on the Adidas is slightly longer*










*^ looks like footbed on the Adidas is slightly wider at the ankle area*










*^ Ruler wide is definitely wider on the widest part of the foot by a bit.*


----------



## Funks

SNW_GHST said:


> I think you are right to a point. I think math is a good point to start but the rest is trial and error.
> Not every foot has its longest point at the same spot... same goes for width... and not every Mondo 29 boot wide or not is the same inside.
> It should be but it just isnt.


I believe most of us can stick our foot in the boot made for a certain length (without the liner) and said foot won't touch anything on the inside (toe or width).

Maybe some *enterprising individuals* will notice that there's a market for custom / wide fit liners?


----------



## widehelpro

Thanks for sharing this. It's a game changer after 10+ years of pain and misery.


----------



## txb0115

Deacon said:


> Trpa, my feet are a full size different, so i picked a pair of boots in the middle. To downsize my larger boot, I used this and this tape on the toe box of that boot... maybe it will help you. Good luck bro!
> 
> And you were right!


I bite the bullet and buy two pairs of boots in two different sizes as I too have feet a tad over a full size in difference... I then sell the mismatched pair on eBay, I label them as mismatched and it usually takes a while to sell them, but I always end up selling them and recovering a good amount of the $$

It's amazing how much better my boot experience has been since I started going this route and it's worth every penny...


----------



## its gnu logik

After 6 years of riding and getting real tired of dealing with he worst foot pain possible, I was starting to see no light at the end of the tunnel. Needless to say I couldn't be happier I found this thread.

My biggest problem is not only do I have a wide foot, but I also have a flat foot AND small ankles.

Whats a good boot suggestion for the wide foot/small ankle combo? I know the flat part I'll have to address with some type of footbed.


----------



## Deacon

its gnu logik said:


> After 6 years of riding and getting real tired of dealing with he worst foot pain possible, I was starting to see no light at the end of the tunnel. Needless to say I couldn't be happier I found this thread.
> 
> My biggest problem is not only do I have a wide foot, but I also have a flat foot AND small ankles.
> 
> Whats a good boot suggestion for the wide foot/small ankle combo? I know the flat part I'll have to address with some type of footbed.


Very limited options for wide feet. To tighten up your ankles will require custom work. Use adhesive foam strips.


----------



## Wiredsport

its gnu logik said:


> After 6 years of riding and getting real tired of dealing with he worst foot pain possible, I was starting to see no light at the end of the tunnel. Needless to say I couldn't be happier I found this thread.
> 
> My biggest problem is not only do I have a wide foot, but I also have a flat foot AND small ankles.
> 
> Whats a good boot suggestion for the wide foot/small ankle combo? I know the flat part I'll have to address with some type of footbed.


Hi IGL,

Let's start by getting your length and width measurements along with some photos of those measurements. That is always the best first step.

STOKED!


----------



## redlude97

its gnu logik said:


> After 6 years of riding and getting real tired of dealing with he worst foot pain possible, I was starting to see no light at the end of the tunnel. Needless to say I couldn't be happier I found this thread.
> 
> My biggest problem is not only do I have a wide foot, but I also have a flat foot AND small ankles.
> 
> Whats a good boot suggestion for the wide foot/small ankle combo? I know the flat part I'll have to address with some type of footbed.


let me guess, you are asian. Salomon dialogue wide and salomon synapse wide have worked for me with additional foam J bars around the ankles. For the flat feet, I've used Sole brand heat moldable footbeds with good luck. After 2 heat molds they end up pretty flat.


----------



## its gnu logik

Wiredsport said:


> its gnu logik said:
> 
> 
> 
> After 6 years of riding and getting real tired of dealing with he worst foot pain possible, I was starting to see no light at the end of the tunnel. Needless to say I couldn't be happier I found this thread.
> 
> My biggest problem is not only do I have a wide foot, but I also have a flat foot AND small ankles.
> 
> Whats a good boot suggestion for the wide foot/small ankle combo? I know the flat part I'll have to address with some type of footbed.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi IGL,
> 
> Let's start by getting your length and width measurements along with some photos of those measurements. That is always the best first step.
> 
> I'm a true 10.5, with a 4.5 inch width on the right and 4.78 inch width on the left. Due to tracing my foot to obtain the width, id say it's safe to minus 1/8th from both of those width measurements.
> 
> I know the length is exact because I just got back from whistler yesterday, and had a boot fitter install j bars for my heal lift on my 32's. Unfortunately they sold ski boots only, and was pressed for time so i couldn't get into a good convo with him.
> 
> STOKED!
Click to expand...




redlude97 said:


> its gnu logik said:
> 
> 
> 
> After 6 years of riding and getting real tired of dealing with he worst foot pain possible, I was starting to see no light at the end of the tunnel. Needless to say I couldn't be happier I found this thread.
> 
> My biggest problem is not only do I have a wide foot, but I also have a flat foot AND small ankles.
> 
> Whats a good boot suggestion for the wide foot/small ankle combo? I know the flat part I'll have to address with some type of footbed.
> 
> 
> 
> let me guess, you are asian. Salomon dialogue wide and salomon synapse wide have worked for me with additional foam J bars around the ankles. For the flat feet, I've used Sole brand heat moldable footbeds with good luck. After 2 heat molds they end up pretty flat.
Click to expand...

Lol no, I'm Italian actually. I've heard soles were pretty good. A friend of mine uses Super feet I believe. 

While I was in whistler I stopped at the salomon store for a some j bars, the fitter there took a look at my foot profile and said " I do have the insoles for you, but unfortunately there the most expensive pair and you won't be back on the mountain today". They were $250 and it was my last day there so I didn't entertain it.


----------



## Wiredsport

its gnu logik said:


> I'm a true 10.5, with a 4.5 inch width on the right and 4.78 inch width on the left. Due to tracing my foot to obtain the width, id say it's safe to minus 1/8th from both of those width measurements.
> 
> I know the length is exact because I just got back from whistler yesterday, and had a boot fitter install j bars for my heal lift on my 32's. Unfortunately they sold ski boots only, and was pressed for time so i couldn't get into a good convo with him.
> 
> STOKED!


Hi IGL,

Before you take any other steps I would highly suggest that you measure your actual foot. 10.5 will be a conversion (to what we do not know yet ). What we need is your barefoot measurement. As you have likely read in this thread and others, it is very common for shops to use incorrect measurements or conversions.

Please measure your foot length using this method:

Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters).


----------



## its gnu logik

Wiredsport said:


> Hi IGL,
> 
> Before you take any other steps I would highly suggest that you measure your actual foot. 10.5 will be a conversion (to what we do not know yet ). What we need is your barefoot measurement. As you have likely read in this thread and others, it is very common for shops to use incorrect measurements or conversions.
> 
> Please measure your foot length using this method:
> 
> Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters).



Hi Wiredsport,

Thanks for the response. After doing my effort at these measurements I'm slightly surprised at the results. Every pair of sneaker I own is a 10.5, and fits almost lose. My 3 pairs of snowboarding boots are both 10, and 10.5. My nike zoom force actually being a 10 which IIRC I thought ran on the smaller end. Although I got foot pain in those, I rode real well for 2 seasons with, and attributed the pain to the fact that it's something ill always have for my first few runs being my feet are flat. my 32's that I currently have are a 10.5 and although my toe feels rather snug at the end, I get an insane amount of heal lift in.

Anyway my measurements are Left - 11 1/8 inches or 28.25 CM and my Right is 11 on the dot or 27.94 CM. The width on the left side is 5 inches or 12.7 CM and my right is 4 7/8 inches or 12.14 cm

I calculated the width using the tracing method, measuring the trace and I'm minusing 1/8 of an inch from each stencil yesterday and that measurement was a full half inch smaller than what I just posted. How I obtained these numbers was standing flush against one side of the paper and marking the other side of my foot towards the middle of the paper. Is it normal to get that much of a discrepancy? I would think the trace would have been the larger of the two.

Rocco


----------



## Wiredsport

its gnu logik said:


> Hi Wiredsport,
> I calculated the width using the tracing method, measuring the trace and I'm minusing 1/8 of an inch from each stencil yesterday and that measurement was a full half inch smaller than what I just posted. How I obtained these numbers was standing flush against one side of the paper and marking the other side of my foot towards the middle of the paper. Is it normal to get that much of a discrepancy? I would think the trace would have been the larger of the two.
> 
> Rocco


Hey Rocco,

Your measurements are going to be the core of your getting a good fit in Mondopoint footwear (this time...and forever). Nether of the methods above are advised. 

For length: Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters).

For width: If you could place the inside (medial side) of each foot against a wall and measure straight out to the wide point of the outside (lateral side).

Please post photos of your measurements.


----------



## its gnu logik

Wiredsport said:


> Hey Rocco,
> 
> Your measurements are going to be the core of your getting a good fit in Mondopoint footwear (this time...and forever). Nether of the methods above are advised.
> 
> For length: Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters).
> 
> For width: If you could place the inside (medial side) of each foot against a wall and measure straight out to the wide point of the outside (lateral side).
> 
> Please post photos of your measurements.



wow using this method definitely changed my numbers and were more inline with what I was expecting lol.

Left is 27.94 CM length and 11.43 width.
Right is 27.60 CM length and 10.94 width.

Glad I checked again!


----------



## Wiredsport

its gnu logik said:


> wow using this method definitely changed my numbers and were more inline with what I was expecting lol.
> 
> Left is 27.94 CM length and 11.43 width.
> Right is 27.60 CM length and 10.94 width.
> 
> Glad I checked again!


Glad we checked. You will not want the size 10.5. You are Mondo 280 at EEE width. That is a size 10 in snowboard boots (your right foot is only 1 mm above size 9.5). Only one boot model is designed for EEE. That is the Burton Ruler Wide. My suggestion is that you go with that model in size 10 and get an immediate heat fit.

STOKED!


----------



## its gnu logik

Wiredsport said:


> its gnu logik said:
> 
> 
> 
> wow using this method definitely changed my numbers and were more inline with what I was expecting lol.
> 
> Left is 27.94 CM length and 11.43 width.
> Right is 27.60 CM length and 10.94 width.
> 
> Glad I checked again!
> 
> 
> 
> Glad we checked. You will not want the size 10.5. You are Mondo 280 at EEE width. That is a size 10 in snowboard boots (your right foot is only 1 mm above size 9.5). Only one boot model is designed for EEE. That is the Burton Ruler Wide. My suggestion is that you go with that model in size 10 and get an immediate heat fit.
> 
> STOKED!
Click to expand...

AWESOME!! Thank you so much. That makes perfect sense why I rode my best in my size 10 Nike zoom force boots. Granted they were narrow, but they actually fit my foot. The ruler wides were actually the boot I was leaning towards before this thread.

Do you recommend a specific binding to match up with these? And will a medium binding work or should I go large?

Lastly any specific footbed you recommend for flat feet?

Thanks again!

Rocco


----------



## SlvrDragon50

Is it normal for all Burton Ruler Wides to be out of stock everywhere at this time of year?


----------



## Zygovic

In my country - yes lol. Only sizes 12+ available


----------



## its gnu logik

SlvrDragon50 said:


> Is it normal for all Burton Ruler Wides to be out of stock everywhere at this time of year?


I think I found the last US size 10's on the internet lol


----------



## SlvrDragon50

its gnu logik said:


> SlvrDragon50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it normal for all Burton Ruler Wides to be out of stock everywhere at this time of year?
> 
> 
> 
> I think I found the last US size 10's on the internet lol
Click to expand...

 how much did you pay? I've found them for only a little under normal price so I'm leaning towards just waiting til next year.


----------



## Bex87

*very wide little feet need help*

Hi folks

I found this thread after searching the magic google for assistance with wide fitting snowboard boots. After beginning to learn to board in my husbands old boots, I realised i was having heel lift and so struggling with actually snowboarding. 
I have read every single post in this thread but would appreciate any help given by you guru's on getting wide fit boots that will actually fit. A compounding factor i feel is that I have very short legs and wide calves. 

So my biggest foot is my left and it measures 23cm long (9.055 inches) and 10cm wide, 3.937 inches (measured under the foot at the widest point) 

If you guys could recommend a boot for my hobbit feet I would be so grateful! (I joined this forum specifically because of the amazing wide fit boot threads :laugh2 

Thanks in advance 
Bex


----------



## Wiredsport

Bex87 said:


> Hi folks
> 
> I found this thread after searching the magic google for assistance with wide fitting snowboard boots. After beginning to learn to board in my husbands old boots, I realised i was having heel lift and so struggling with actually snowboarding.
> I have read every single post in this thread but would appreciate any help given by you guru's on getting wide fit boots that will actually fit. A compounding factor i feel is that I have very short legs and wide calves.
> 
> So my biggest foot is my left and it measures 23cm long (9.055 inches) and 10cm wide, 3.937 inches (measured under the foot at the widest point)
> 
> If you guys could recommend a boot for my hobbit feet I would be so grateful! (I joined this forum specifically because of the amazing wide fit boot threads :laugh2
> 
> Thanks in advance
> Bex


Hi Bex,

Stoked to have you on the forum...and out shredding! What size were your husband's boots?

23 cm (Mondo 230) is a size 5 in Men's snowboard boots. 10 cm is a EEE width at that size. I noted men's sizes because there is are no Wide options in any women's boots and you certainly will want a wide boot. Actually there is only one men's boot that produces a model designed for above E width. That is the Burton Ruler Wide (it is designed for EEE). The smallest size that it is produced in is size 6. That is not a perfect fit for you, but it is going to be your best option and I am guessing it will be a huge improvement over your husband's boots. How much will, of course, depend on the specifics of his old boot.


----------



## JDTWELVE

*Wide foot - size 14 - aggressive freeride boot needed!!*

Hello guys / gals!

I've been looking for ANY boot that will fit comfortably. This season I'm riding on a Burton Highline Boa size 14 but it's not wide enough and Im geeting so much squeeze pain! I need a hard charging stiff boot for those high altitude steeps and fast riding. I have lots of trouble (always have) with heel popping up, narrow boots, and super painful riding.

Measuring from the wall, my foot measurements are:

left foot is 28.5cm, width 11cm
right food 28.5cm, width 10.5cm

Is there any hope for me or should I just buy a ski boot and be that guy? :nerd: 

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Wiredsport

JDTWELVE said:


> Hello guys / gals!
> 
> I've been looking for ANY boot that will fit comfortably. This season I'm riding on a Burton Highline Boa size 14 but it's not wide enough and Im geeting so much squeeze pain! I need a hard charging stiff boot for those high altitude steeps and fast riding. I have lots of trouble (always have) with heel popping up, narrow boots, and super painful riding.
> 
> Measuring from the wall, my foot measurements are:
> 
> left foot is 28.5cm, width 11cm
> right food 28.5cm, width 10.5cm
> 
> Is there any hope for me or should I just buy a ski boot and be that guy? :nerd:
> 
> Thanks for looking!


Hi JD,

28.5 cm is size 10.5 in snowboard boots. 11 cm is EE width. Lets get some barefoot photos of your measurements (length and width for both feet) to confirm all of this. Even so, if you are riding size 14 I am certain we can get you a dramatic improvement in performance and comfort.

STOKED!


----------



## JDTWELVE

Here's your pics. What do you guys think?

I can't find ANY info or specs for these boots anywhere online! Iwant to order boots but I have no clue where to start or what size!


----------



## Wiredsport

JDTWELVE said:


> Here's your pics. What do you guys think?
> 
> I can't find ANY info or specs for these boots anywhere online! Iwant to order boots but I have no clue where to start or what size!


Hi JD,

Assuming that your measurements are accurate (no measurements in your images) you are a EE width at Mondo 28.5 (size 10.5). I would suggest the Burton Ruler Wide in size 10.5 as it is the only boot manufactured that is designed for over an E width (it is designed for EEE).


----------



## JDTWELVE

*Thanks! Women's width chart?*

Thanks for posting this chart! Do you have a Women's version too?


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi JD,

Unfortunately, there are no boots designed to fit wider women's feet so our only options there are in Men's boots. Please let me know your barefoot length and width measurements.


----------



## HKboarder

Hi!

I've been reading this thread, and it seems everyone suggests the Burton Ruler Wide for people with Wide feet...

I'm currently wearing the 32 Lashed in traditional lacing, and find that if I tie it too tight, I get pins and needles on my feet, but if I tie it too loose then my heel lifts a lot. 

Apart from the Burton Ruler wide, are there any other options? My length was measured as a US9, but my width US13. I also have a really high arch.


----------



## Guyinashirt

Try on the adidas superstars man, they may not be specifically designed for wide feet but they accommodate my 3/4e feet just fine.
I've got 80+ days on mine and they are still going strong!


----------



## Guyinashirt

I should note too that I also have a high arch and have a size 7 in both the ruler wides and superstars.
I found the rulers crushed the bridge of my foot but not the superstars, while using the same custom moulded footbed.
I also found the superstars to be more durable and once broken in have great flex retention. (Not very waterproof for spring riding though :s)


----------



## Wiredsport

HKboarder said:


> Hi!
> 
> I've been reading this thread, and it seems everyone suggests the Burton Ruler Wide for people with Wide feet...
> 
> I'm currently wearing the 32 Lashed in traditional lacing, and find that if I tie it too tight, I get pins and needles on my feet, but if I tie it too loose then my heel lifts a lot.
> 
> Apart from the Burton Ruler wide, are there any other options? My length was measured as a US9, but my width US13. I also have a really high arch.


Hi HK,

The best place to start is with barefoot measurements. Please let us know the barefoot length and with of both feet.

STOKED!


----------



## base615

Boots (and shoes in general) are a nightmare for me.

Left:
Foot length 23.3cm (9.17")
Foot width 10.5cm (4.13")

Right:
Foot length 23.5cm (9.25")
Foot width 10.5cm (4.13")


These numbers fail to show on the chart. The snowboardbootsizer.com site gives me a US men's size 5.5 which rarely exists and the width would be off the planet somewhere.

I wear a men's size 8.5 Thirtytwo boot which is just about the most comfortable I've found so far but I just came back from a weekend away with a big hole in my ankle from having to have the boots too loose so my toes didn't fall off


----------



## Wiredsport

base615 said:


> Boots (and shoes in general) are a nightmare for me.
> 
> Left:
> Foot length 23.3cm (9.17")
> Foot width 10.5cm (4.13")
> 
> Right:
> Foot length 23.5cm (9.25")
> Foot width 10.5cm (4.13")
> 
> 
> These numbers fail to show on the chart. The snowboardbootsizer.com site gives me a US men's size 5.5 which rarely exists and the width would be off the planet somewhere.
> 
> I wear a men's size 8.5 Thirtytwo boot which is just about the most comfortable I've found so far but I just came back from a weekend away with a big hole in my ankle from having to have the boots too loose so my toes didn't fall off


Hi base,

Yes, you are Mondo 235 (size 5.5) and you are correct that there are no brands producing wide models in your size. You will, however, be able to get a lot of improvement over your current 8.5's. The Burton Ruler Wide is produced in size 7 and fits EEE. That will be your best bet.


----------



## base615

Cheers mate, I might search them out. 

It's strange that my toes come all the way up to the end of the 8.5 Thirtytwo's. Sizing always seems weird to me.


----------



## Snow Hound

base615 said:


> Cheers mate, I might search them out.
> 
> It's strange that my toes come all the way up to the end of the 8.5 Thirtytwo's. Sizing always seems weird to me.


I had a similar problem with my first pair of boots. I didn't realise at the time but they were actually too big so my feet were sliding forward and crushing my toes. You have hobit'ses feet by the sound of it though.

Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


----------



## base615

Snow Hound said:


> I had a similar problem with my first pair of boots. I didn't realise at the time but they were actually too big so my feet were sliding forward and crushing my toes. You have hobit'ses feet by the sound of it though.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


100% hobbit feet, complete with the hair


----------



## Fire Rose

So after about 50 days last season my Ruler Wide boots are pretty soft and the liners very worn out and packed out. Unfortunately Burton is no longer offering them in a size 6 so simply replacing them with the same boot is not an option. I figure at this point I have a few options but I wasn't sure which would be best.
My first thought was just to buy new liners. I was looking at the remind liners because they are the only ones I can find that aren't going to be just as expensive as a new boot. Does anybody have experience with these liners with wide feet? 
My other option would be to buy new boots. Honestly I wasn't very happy with the Rulers. They fit but are pretty soft and I'm not a fan of the speed laces. So I guess I could size up to a 7 Ruler or Salomon wide or try to find a (men's) 6 in a brand that runs wider but isn't a true wide. I could see either of those causing issues, and finding men's 6 boots isn't easy.
Any thoughts?


----------



## Deacon

Fire Rose said:


> So after about 50 days last season my Ruler Wide boots are pretty soft and the liners very worn out and packed out. Unfortunately Burton is no longer offering them in a size 6 so simply replacing them with the same boot is not an option. I figure at this point I have a few options but I wasn't sure which would be best.
> My first thought was just to buy new liners. I was looking at the remind liners because they are the only ones I can find that aren't going to be just as expensive as a new boot. Does anybody have experience with these liners with wide feet?
> My other option would be to buy new boots. Honestly I wasn't very happy with the Rulers. They fit but are pretty soft and I'm not a fan of the speed laces. So I guess I could size up to a 7 Ruler or Salomon wide or try to find a (men's) 6 in a brand that runs wider but isn't a true wide. I could see either of those causing issues, and finding men's 6 boots isn't easy.
> Any thoughts?


2018 Adidas. 

Although I just used a bunch of adhesive foam on my liners to finish out last year on my Ruler Wides.


----------



## Fire Rose

As far as I know Adidas only goes to size 7 unless they are changing that for 2018. Just worried the extra width along with being too big is going to cause a lot of issues. I am tempted to order a pair to try it out but that's a lot of money if they don't work after a few days.


----------



## Wiredsport

Fire Rose said:


> So after about 50 days last season my Ruler Wide boots are pretty soft and the liners very worn out and packed out. Unfortunately Burton is no longer offering them in a size 6 so simply replacing them with the same boot is not an option. I figure at this point I have a few options but I wasn't sure which would be best.
> My first thought was just to buy new liners. I was looking at the remind liners because they are the only ones I can find that aren't going to be just as expensive as a new boot. Does anybody have experience with these liners with wide feet?
> My other option would be to buy new boots. Honestly I wasn't very happy with the Rulers. They fit but are pretty soft and I'm not a fan of the speed laces. So I guess I could size up to a 7 Ruler or Salomon wide or try to find a (men's) 6 in a brand that runs wider but isn't a true wide. I could see either of those causing issues, and finding men's 6 boots isn't easy.
> Any thoughts?


Hi Rose,

Things have taken a turn for the worse at the small end of the Wide boot market. Burton (as you have mentioned) is no longer showing sizes under 7 and there are no new Wide entries in that size range. Ughhh!

Please remind me or link me to your final length and width measurements.


----------



## Fire Rose

24.0 cm long, 9.8 cm wide.
So the size 6 Ruler Wide are the right length but a bit wide. Size 6 standard boots will be way too narrow and I can only find low end boots in that size. Size 7 Salomon wide boots would be too long and slightly too narrow and 7 Ruler Wide will be too long and too wide. Obviously none of these are perfect and I will likely need to go to a boot fitter to get them right. 
I am very disappointed in Burton removing this size and let them know. It seems odd to me since the last 2 years the size has completely sold out by the end of the season as far as I can tell. Maybe if enough people express their disappointment they will bring it back for 2018/19. Not likely but we can always hope.


----------



## Wiredsport

Fire Rose said:


> 24.0 cm long, 9.8 cm wide.
> So the size 6 Ruler Wide are the right length but a bit wide. Size 6 standard boots will be way too narrow and I can only find low end boots in that size. Size 7 Salomon wide boots would be too long and slightly too narrow and 7 Ruler Wide will be too long and too wide. Obviously none of these are perfect and I will likely need to go to a boot fitter to get them right.
> I am very disappointed in Burton removing this size and let them know. It seems odd to me since the last 2 years the size has completely sold out by the end of the season as far as I can tell. Maybe if enough people express their disappointment they will bring it back for 2018/19. Not likely but we can always hope.


Hi Rose,

Yeah, always sad to see less options in an already thin group of options. The Salomon Wide boots in size 7 may be good for you. You will be 1 cm longer than we would like but on the upside the width will be a closer match than with your old Ruler Wide's and width is every bit important as length. You are 1 mm over the suggested E width at size 7 but that will likely be correctable by your initial heat fit. As usual, we are choosing from an imperfect set of options.


----------



## peterd

As someone who has similar feet dimensions - i tried the 24.5/9.5+ (can't remember exact measurement) - I have tried a couple of men's boots in size 7. I tried the ruler wide in 7 and it felt really big in the toe area.

Some other options - look for "Asian Fit" burton boots - they do make them a bit wider than the normal boots. Bear in mind asian feet are slightly different - but it has worked well for me. I had some Burton Stash hunters (Asian fit AMB) - and they fit really nicely, no pain and can wear them all day. Also try some ride boots - i'm using ride lasoo atm and it fits nicely - its wide enough for my feet, and the tongue tied seems to hold my heels really nicely. One thing to note is that since a single boa controls both top and bottom zone, means that i can't really crank the boa to be tight - as the front of my feet does hurt if i do that. But it seems to work fine when its not too tight.

I think i did try on the salomon wide in JP - but it had some weird pressure point on the top of my feet. Another one that might work for you - if you want a girls boot is the salomon Ivy i think - again had some weird pressure point for me - due to high arches i guess, but i vaguely remember the width was ok. 

I guess you just have to try to see which one fits - although the width might be ok - all feet are different and we get different pressure points.


----------



## 2maz

Amazing thread! I have read for hours now and learned alot!
Thank you Wired, and Matty - great initiative!

I have measured my feet several times and found that i need the wide Ruler in size 10, heat molded ofcourse.
Left: 27.6/12cm Right: 28/12.1cm(L/W)
Now i just hope they fit nice in my Large Flow bindings..

Can't wait! #STOKED


----------



## quebecrider

I am looking for a proper fitting boot with a tiny bit of growing room, my left foot is 27.5 cm and my right is 27.7 cm, both feet are about 4.05 inches wide. Would a size 10 burton concord be a good fit?


----------



## Wiredsport

quebecrider said:


> I am looking for a proper fitting boot with a tiny bit of growing room, my left foot is 27.5 cm and my right is 27.7 cm, both feet are about 4.05 inches wide. Would a size 10 burton concord be a good fit?


Hi Quebec,

Mondo 280 (size 10) is the correct size for you. 4.05 inches is just into the range for E width. Please post up some pictures of your barefoot measurements so we can confirm that.


----------



## Deacon

2maz said:


> Amazing thread! I have read for hours now and learned alot!
> Thank you Wired, and Matty - great initiative!
> 
> I have measured my feet several times and found that i need the wide Ruler in size 10, heat molded ofcourse.
> Left: 27.6/12cm Right: 28/12.1cm(L/W)
> Now i just hope they fit nice in my Large Flow bindings..
> 
> Can't wait! #STOKED


I have large flows and 10w rulers. They fit good.


----------



## quebecrider

Alright so here are the pics, the insole is from a size 11 vans and it's 28cm long


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Quebec,

It is actually your width measurement that we should confirm.


----------



## quebecrider

Actually it's probably closer to 4,02 inches


----------



## Wiredsport

For width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot. Please measure in cm (or mm) if possible.


----------



## quebecrider

Wiredsport said:


> For width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot. Please measure in cm (or mm) if possible.


I get 10 and 10,1 cm at the widest point


----------



## Wiredsport

quebecrider said:


> I get 10 and 10,1 cm at the widest point


Hi Quebec,

Mondo 280 (size 10) is the correct size for you. 10.1 cm is a "normal" D width so you have no special requirements. You are an easy one . Mondo 280 (size 10).


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

Wired, 

I lost my left big toe nail again last year. My left foot appears to be hair longer than my right. I'm currently in 8.5 Burton Ruler wides. 

Should I order some 9s this season and just use the 9 on the left, and the 8.5 on my right? I'm afraid of doing permanent damage to my left big toe, and it takes damn near a year for the nail to grow back before I lose it again. Haha.


----------



## Wiredsport

Matty_B_Bop said:


> Wired,
> 
> I lost my left big toe nail again last year. My left foot appears to be hair longer than my right. I'm currently in 8.5 Burton Ruler wides.
> 
> Should I order some 9s this season and just use the 9 on the left, and the 8.5 on my right? I'm afraid of doing permanent damage to my left big toe, and it takes damn near a year for the nail to grow back before I lose it again. Haha.


Hi Matty,

Please remind me of your barefoot measurements again (length and width) for each foot.

STOKED!


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Matty,
> 
> Please remind me of your barefoot measurements again (length and width) for each foot.
> 
> STOKED!


my left foot is 26.5cm and my right is a tad smaller. 

my feet are 11cm wide at their widest.


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Matty,

You are a textbook 8.5 EEE.

A couple of diagnostic questions. Do you ever walk/hike with the boots unlaced or loosely laced, before riding/after riding /lunch etc.? Have the boots developed slop over time? When in the life of the boots did this happen (i.e. right away, after 60 days)?

Let's start there .


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Matty,
> 
> You are a textbook 8.5 EEE.
> 
> A couple of diagnostic questions. Do you ever walk/hike with the boots unlaced or loosely laced, before riding/after riding /lunch etc.? Have the boots developed slop over time? When in the life of the boots did this happen (i.e. right away, after 60 days)?
> 
> Let's start there .


Nope. never walk in them unlaced. Always walk in them fully laced. 

No slop whatsoever. No heel lift in either foot. 

Happened right away during first use. 
Happened again the season after after break-in period. 

I'm a very aggressive rider. Love moguls, steeps, tight trees and bowls. My right foot is completely fine. My left foot the big toe constantly smashes against the front of the boot which is why I've lost my nail two times in two seasons.


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Matty,

If this were a newer boot (not yet broken in) I would suggest a selective heat fit to make room for the problem toe. Aggressive riding should not do that. Before we suggest trying a 9 for that foot (which really is not indicated) let's rule everything else out first. what socks are you wearing? If you don't mind, please post up the measurements with your feet in the images.

STOKED!


----------



## unsuspected

Is the Adidas Tactical ADV and Burton Ruler Wide still the only option for really wide feet?


----------



## Wiredsport

Rip154 said:


> I measure 275/115, and a high arch. Burtons narrow heels fit me well, but the Ruler Wides were so soft and painful that I had to stop riding for a season. Now I have some 295 Burton Tourists and they are great when I don't tighten the liner, first ones I've had that really fit, I couldn't have had shorter ones either without my toes hitting the front. The Driver X wasn't bad either, but they cause pressure points on the calves. I've tried Deeluxe, Northwave and 32 before. The ideal would have been a slightly wider toe/higher arch Tourist (without the heel welt, as they don't work on bigger sizes).


Hi Rip,

275 (size 9.5 in snowboard boots) at 115 cm is EEEE width. Sadly, no manufacturer's are designing boots for EEEE. What size have you been trying in the models that you have mentioned?


----------



## Wiredsport

Rip154 said:


> Have tried from 285 to 300, 290 is too short, 300 is too long, about the same in all brands. 32 and Deeluxe are too wide in the back, narrow in the front. Can't remember what was wrong with the Northwave, and it's been too long to judge. Oh and I tried Nike, which was narrow all round. Burtons actually have somewhat low arches, but it's just enough in the Tourist/Driver somehow.


Hi Rip,

Your 275 mm foot is actually a size 9.5 in snowboard boots. But, due to your width 115 mm (and the fact that no manufacturer designs for EEEE) you are forced to search from boots that are too long to accommodate your width. Unfortunately, while this solves one problem it creates a number of other problems. The biggest one is that the structures of your foot will not line up with the structures of the boot. This can, as you might expect, lead to all sorts of discomfort. Do you recall what size the Ruler Wide's were?


----------



## Wiredsport

Rip154 said:


> They were 295 (UK 10,5), that's just half a size over what I use for mountaineering, and anything lower my toes start hitting the front on downhill. My toes are already rubbing the liner in my snowboard boots. All in all I'm happy bout the boots now tho. I'll try some wide models again if I find em in shops, but that never happens.


Hi Rip,

Yes, this pretty well defines the problem. Those Ruler Wide's at 295 were a full 2 sizes (2cm) too large in length but I do understand your dilemma. :frown:


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Matty,
> 
> If this were a newer boot (not yet broken in) I would suggest a selective heat fit to make room for the problem toe. Aggressive riding should not do that. Before we suggest trying a 9 for that foot (which really is not indicated) let's rule everything else out first. what socks are you wearing? If you don't mind, please post up the measurements with your feet in the images.
> 
> STOKED!


I suppose I could try a heat fit, but I would think they're already adequately broken in. :dunno:

I wear merino smart wool snowboard socks, the thin ones they make. 

Here are pictures of one of my feet on the 8.5 inserts:


----------



## unsuspected

Rip154 said:


> They were 295 (UK 10,5), that's just half a size over what I use for mountaineering, and anything lower my toes start hitting the front on downhill. My toes are already rubbing the liner in my snowboard boots. All in all I'm happy bout the boots now tho. I'll try some wide models again if I find em in shops, but that never happens.


Have you tried the Adidas Tactical ADV?


----------



## BC Snowbeard

Rip154 said:


> Haven't considered it, mostly since their footie shoes were always narrow to me, but also heard they don't lock heels down as well. I see reports of them fitting wider tho, so I'll check it out sometime this season.


Careful with the Adidas if you have a high/long instep - they fit my (nearly) EEE wide 270 mondo feet well, width and length wise, but I've had persistent problems with their "power lace" system that pulls down hard over the instep. The tongue is pretty stiff and gives me a rough hot-spot after replacing the insole with something better (to solve a different issue). 

Heel hold is solid, though! They might be great for your feet if your instep isn't as high and long as mine.

On the instep note, what are everyone's experiences with the instep height/lacing system on the Rulers?
They might be the last shot for my feet, depend on how that instep area fits.

Recently, I tried a pair of Northwave Decades and they nearly fit (much better for the instep), but were just slightly too narrow. Not sure if they'd pack out enough, because the liner is crazy thick. The shell itself has a perfect amount of room for my foot. Anyone know if the liner packs out enough width wise? Everything else about the boot was awesome.


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Matty,

Thanks for those images. Could you also post up images of your length and width measurements?


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Matty,
> 
> Thanks for those images. Could you also post up images of your length and width measurements?


I'll have to measure again because I don't have the images any longer i don't think. If i can't dig them up, i'll take some new ones.


----------



## DaveBucksCo

@wiredsport I saw all the help you gave people on here and was wondering if you could help me out with my never ending battle with boots. I feel like ive been wearing too big of boots. I rode 11 32 binary boas last year and had constant foot pain. And i just felt heavy and lunky. Im length is 27.5 cm and my width is 10.3. Thanks


----------



## Wiredsport

Matty_B_Bop said:


> I'll have to measure again because I don't have the images any longer i don't think. If i can't dig them up, i'll take some new ones.


New ones will be best. Let's see where those dogs are today .


----------



## Wiredsport

DaveBucksCo said:


> @wiredsport I saw all the help you gave people on here and was wondering if you could help me out with my never ending battle with boots. I feel like ive been wearing too big of boots. I rode 11 32 binary boas last year and had constant foot pain. And i just felt heavy and lunky. Im length is 27.5 cm and my width is 10.3. Thanks


Hi Dave,

27.5 is size 9.5 in snowboard boots. 10.3 cm is E width. Based on those measurements I would suggest one of the three Salomon Wide models (Dialogue Wide and Synapse Wide being top choices). Those are the only boots designed for E width.


----------



## DaveBucksCo

Wow...thats crazy, the difference i should be at and what im riding. Thats a game changer. Thanks man


----------



## Wiredsport

DaveBucksCo said:


> Wow...thats crazy, the difference i should be at and what im riding. Thats a game changer. Thanks man


Hi Dave,

If you would like to post up some images of your measurements I will be happy to confirm that we are looking good there.

STOKED!


----------



## F1EA

Matty_B_Bop said:


> I suppose I could try a heat fit, but I would think they're already adequately broken in. :dunno:
> 
> I wear merino smart wool snowboard socks, the thin ones they make.
> 
> Here are pictures of one of my feet on the 8.5 inserts:


That's half a size too small.


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

Wiredsport said:


> New ones will be best. Let's see where those dogs are today .


You got it. When I get a chance I'll get some new measurements and pics. Thanks!


----------



## quebecrider

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Quebec,
> 
> Mondo 280 (size 10) is the correct size for you. 10.1 cm is a "normal" D width so you have no special requirements. You are an easy one . Mondo 280 (size 10).


Hey wired, thanks for the help, I went to a shop and tried the 10 rulers and 10 concords.I made sure to kick my heel back but both boots still had very firm pressure on the toes even when bending the knees. It even got a little painful after a while. I am still growing so would going to a 10.5 be ok? my feet are 277 mondo


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Quebec,

You are currently a very easy fit Mondo 280 and if you were full grown I would urge you to buy your mondo size, get a heat fit and go ride. Growth room for growing riders, however, is tough because we are trying to hit a moving target. It is not unusual for a young guy to gain a half or even a full size during a season. I need to leave that one to your discretion .


----------



## unsuspected

My measurements are 264mm/267mm long and 107mm/108mm wide so what are my options?


----------



## Wiredsport

unsuspected said:


> My measurements are 264mm/267mm long and 107mm/108mm wide so what are my options?


Hi Unsuspected,

You are a 270 Mondopoint and EE width. This is US size 9 at EE width in snowboard boots (your smaller foot is 265 or US size 8.5). There is only one boot that is designed for over E width. That is the Burton Ruler Wide (Which is EEE). Based on those measurements I would suggest the Ruler Wide in size 9. I will be happy to confirm your measurements if you want to post up some photos. 

STOKED!


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

Alright, re-measured my feet and here are the results:

I'm just under 270 mondo on my bigger foot (left); and a touch over 265 mondo on my right foot. 

My foot is about 4.25" at it widest. 

Pardon the bad feet pic as my nail is still growing back. 












I think I need a size 9.


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Matty,

Yes, you are a solid Mondo 270 and EE width at size 9 in snowboard boots. The measurements of both feet would actually indicate mondo 270 (size 9) but if the size 8.5's that you own are working well for the smaller foot then there is no harm in going with a mismatched set.


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Matty,
> 
> Yes, you are a solid Mondo 270 and EE width at size 9 in snowboard boots. The measurements of both feet would actually indicate mondo 270 (size 9) but if the size 8.5's that you own are working well for the smaller foot then there is no harm in going with a mismatched set.




Awesome. I’m glad we looked into it further. Thank you! I might do a mismatched set! 

In the future does this mean I can try the Solomon Synapse since I’m EE? Or are those only single E. I can’t quite remember. Knowing that I’m not EEE might give me more options rather than the Ruler Wide only. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiredsport

Matty_B_Bop said:


> Awesome. I’m glad we looked into it further. Thank you! I might do a mismatched set!
> 
> In the future does this mean I can try the Solomon Synapse since I’m EE? Or are those only single E. I can’t quite remember. Knowing that I’m not EEE might give me more options rather than the Ruler Wide only.


Hey matty,

Unfortunately, the Salomon boots are all E width and too narrow is just as bad as too short .


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

Wiredsport said:


> Hey matty,
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, the Salomon boots are all E width and too narrow is just as bad as too short .




Oh well! At least I won’t lost anymore toenails! 

Thanks again! Really appreciate the second look. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redlude97

@Wiredsport, do you know the widths for the K2 maysis and thraxis offhand?


----------



## basser

I think I may have found a boot that is better for wide feet.

I've been researching the 'ride lasso' and all over the web, I keep running into people saying it feels great compared to other boots and helps accomodate their wider feet. I haven't tried this on yet, but I was wondering if this could potentially be an option for people with slightly wider feet.


----------



## N92

*2018 Adidas ADV Acerra Boots*

Long time reader first time poster!

Thank you for the wealth of knowledge provided in this thread by and for my fellow surfboard footed brethren 

Today was a great day, I took delivery of my 2018 Adidas ADV Acerra snowboard boots.









What can I say... These boots are awesome and they fit my 280MP EEE wide foot perfectly. I initially tried these boots on with the Adidas insole but my intuition was right in purchasing the Remind Cush insoles for these bad boys, the Remind insoles were a touch long (folded up at the toe) so I had to trim them down to size to fit into the liners, what a huge difference a bit of arch support and extra cushioning makes.

























I have no point of reference for last season's Adidas boots that a lot of wide footed individuals enjoyed, but I can safely say that these definitely are a wide fit compared to my Ride Anthem and Burton Moto's that I've tried on. The Boost foam on the sole is like walking on marshmallows it's so soft and the grip on the sole is pretty rock solid and seems to be very grippy and durable.

















The inner lacing system isn't integrated into the liner, it's attached to the inner walls of the boot and just wraps around the ankle cuff of the liner. I actually like this feature because it doesn't strangle my foot and cause pressure points, it just locks my ankle into place in the heel of the boot which means no heel lift from what I've been able to test at home. The other feature of the liner that further helps to secure you into the liner is 2 very strong velcro points on the tongue and ankle shaft that help secure around your calf (damn... how many times did I say liner in one sentence...).

















The achilles support that locks your ankle in place is not something I'm used to in a boot, and at first felt quite strange, however after a couple of minutes the strange feeling went away, but living in Australia, more specifically Perth, means that this has yet to be tested on the mountain, I'll get my chance in January in Japan so I'll have to update my thoughts then. I'll briefly touch on the dual BOA lacing, I like the complete separation between the upper and lower, however I think that the top of the BOA lacing for the bottom section should have a guide just to prevent it from getting caught up in the top section of lacing and rubbing against each other when the laces are tightened









For now though I'll just say if anyone has any questions about these boots, please don't hesitate to ask, I'll gladly try answer any questions and supply any pictures if needed.


----------



## DaveBucksCo

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> 27.5 is size 9.5 in snowboard boots. 10.3 cm is E width. Based on those measurements I would suggest one of the three Salomon Wide models (Dialogue Wide and Synapse Wide being top choices). Those are the only boots designed for E width.


got my dialogues on order thank you! and just bye chance, i just ordered a tuning and waxing kit from some guy Wiredsport on ebay haha


----------



## Kobsak

Hello to everyone in this thread
My Mondopoint is 279 and 12cm in width, what boots should i look for?
Thank you


----------



## Wiredsport

Kobsak said:


> Hello to everyone in this thread
> My Mondopoint is 279 and 12cm in width, what boots should i look for?
> Thank you


Hi Kobsak,

Those measurements have you in the EEEE range at Mondo 280 (size 10 in snowboard boots). Please post up images of your barefoot measurements so we can confirm for you.


----------



## Kobsak

Thank you Wiredsport, here the picture


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Kob,

I see two potential issues with your measurements. It looks like you foot is overlapping the bar on your width measurement. This would lead to an incorrect reading. Also we would like to see your foot reversed (below). Additionally, it looks like your ruler on the length measurement has a gap on each end that would give an incorrect reading. 

For length please measure your foot using this method:

Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters).


For width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot.


----------



## Kobsak

Ok, I follow instruction and this is what i got:
10.75inch=27.30cm
4.88inch=12.40cm
here the picture, hope it better than the other one


----------



## Wiredsport

Kobsak said:


> Ok, I follow instruction and this is what i got:
> 10.75inch=27.30cm
> 4.88inch=12.40cm
> here the picture, hope it better than the other one


Hi Kob,

27.3 cm is Mondo 275 or size 9.5 US in snowboard boots. 12.4 is a EEEEE (5E) in width. 

But, the measurement is still not done correctly. Please use the wall method as described above for both length and width. You have a problem foot (no boot is produced for your foot dimensions) so we will need to get creative . 

That will start with very accurate measurements.


----------



## unsuspected

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Unsuspected,
> 
> You are a 270 Mondopoint and EE width. This is US size 9 at EE width in snowboard boots (your smaller foot is 265 or US size 8.5). There is only one boot that is designed for over E width. That is the Burton Ruler Wide (Which is EEE). Based on those measurements I would suggest the Ruler Wide in size 9. I will be happy to confirm your measurements if you want to post up some photos.
> 
> STOKED!


Here are my feet! 

Went against your recommendation and ordered Adidas Tactical ADV/Boost in US size 8 1/2 and they fit very well, some hotspots. Really wide boot.


----------



## Wiredsport

unsuspected said:


> Here are my feet!
> 
> Went against your recommendation and ordered Adidas Tactical ADV/Boost in US size 8 1/2 and they fit very well, some hotspots. Really wide boot.


Hah! I really appreciate the effort on that ink. Your initial measurements were accurate and no one builds and exact match for your dimensions. I am stoked that you have a boot that you are pleased with.


----------



## unsuspected

Wiredsport said:


> Hah! I really appreciate the effort on that ink. Your initial measurements were accurate and no one builds and exact match for your dimensions. I am stoked that you have a boot that you are pleased with.


Well before they looked like this:


----------



## Watter

I'm 44 and headed into snowboarding for the first time. As Wiresport frequently says, I'm "stoked"! I'm been lurking here for a while and reading all I could. I can't tell you how much I appreciate the amazingly helpful and friendly advice I've already taken in. With the season fast approaching, it's time to buy boots. I have two "issues" that I'd be curious to hear opinions on. One is relatively wide feet (though not the 5E I've seen from a few posts... holy cow!) and the other is a booger of a bone spur on my right foot. 

My measurements using the "kick the wall" method mentioned every third post or so:

Right
Length: 279mm
Width: 105mm

Left
Length: 277mm
Width: 102mm

The bone spur is on the first MTP but, unfortunately, presents itself on the edge instead of on top. This makes shoe/boot sizing quite a pain (literally). I'll hopefully be getting this dealt with next spring before backpacking season begins, but until then I'll just have to work around it. 

If I've read these threads correctly, I'm at a 10 or 10.5 (not sure about that one) and likely an E width. Is that right? What are the recommended boots? I've seen the reports on the Addidas Superstar. The Burton Ruler seems to be for those with even wider feet than myself. What else? 

Finally, are there any thoughts on what I can do to protect the bone spur on the side of my foot? Thanks!


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Watter,

I will be happy to help. Is the inside of your foot resting on a mounded molding in the image below? It appears to be. If so please remeasure on a vertical wall with no moldings.


----------



## Watter

Wiredsport said:


> I will be happy to help. Is the inside of your foot resting on a mounded molding in the image below? It appears to be. If so please remeasure on a vertical wall with no moldings.


It's a pretty clean 90 degree angle on that wall where I measured, but to be safe I did the measurements again against a different wall (pictures attached). The results appear to be the same; maybe 1mm difference. Man, do my feet look creepy like that. 

Thank you so much for taking a look.


----------



## Wiredsport

Watter said:


> It's a pretty clean 90 degree angle on that wall where I measured, but to be safe I did the measurements again against a different wall (pictures attached). The results appear to be the same; maybe 1mm difference. Man, do my feet look creepy like that.
> 
> Thank you so much for taking a look.


Got it. Thanks for confirming. You are a Mondo 280 (size 10) at an E width. Only Salomon designs boots for E width (they produce three Wide models). I would strongly suggest either the Synapse Wide or the Dialogue Wide in size 10.

STOKED!


----------



## Toby

Hey Wired,

Got my Dialogue Wides in this week, but I'm not sure if they'll work. They don't feel overly much wider than the normal width boots I've tried before. The good thing is that the burning feeling that I got before is reduced to a pricking feeling - but I still feel pressure at the widest part of my feet. Any thoughts on this?

(My feet are 302 respective 306 mm long and both are E width. The boots are size 13 Salomon Dialogue Wides JP.)


----------



## Watter

Wiredsport said:


> Got it. Thanks for confirming. You are a Mondo 280 (size 10) at an E width. Only Salomon designs boots for E width (they produce three Wide models). I would strongly suggest either the Synapse Wide or the Dialogue Wide in size 10.


I'll do that. Thanks!


----------



## Wiredsport

Toby said:


> Hey Wired,
> 
> Got my Dialogue Wides in this week, but I'm not sure if they'll work. They don't feel overly much wider than the normal width boots I've tried before. The good thing is that the burning feeling that I got before is reduced to a pricking feeling - but I still feel pressure at the widest part of my feet. Any thoughts on this?
> 
> (My feet are 302 respective 306 mm long and both are E width. The boots are size 13 Salomon Dialogue Wides JP.)


Hi Toby,

I went back and looked at your earlier posts and photos. You are looking good at Mondo 310 (13) in the Dialogue Wide's. You are the lowest side of the range in terms of length but are at the highest side of the range for width. The Dialogue has a performance fit and will require a heat fit, especially when you are at the top of the range. This will help a lot. If you are still getting localized discomfort after the heat fit you can mention this to the fitter and he can assist with selective follow up fit. Your trouble spots are very evident and that can be easily addressed.


----------



## Toby

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Toby,
> 
> I went back and looked at your earlier posts and photos. You are looking good at Mondo 310 (13) in the Dialogue Wide's. You are the lowest side of the range in terms of length but are at the highest side of the range for width. The Dialogue has a performance fit and will require a heat fit, especially when you are at the top of the range. This will help a lot. If you are still getting localized discomfort after the heat fit you can mention this to the fitter and he can assist with selective follow up fit. Your trouble spots are very evident and that can be easily addressed.


Hey Wired,

That sounds good. I actually wanted to ask you about the length - I'm not really feeling that "firm pressure" that you're describing because I can wiggle my toes quite a bit, but I guess you can't get everything since ½ a size down will probably be too narrow.


----------



## Wiredsport

Toby said:


> Hey Wired,
> 
> That sounds good. I actually wanted to ask you about the length - I'm not really feeling that "firm pressure" that you're describing because I can wiggle my toes quite a bit, but I guess you can't get everything since ½ a size down will probably be too narrow.


When you get heat fit material will be displaced from positive to negative areas. We always try to note that this step should be considered mandatory (and immediate).


----------



## mogulman

*Burton Step-ons*

Ok. Wide footer here. I have 26.5 size in my Technica ten.2 HVL ski boots. 108 across. 

The weird thing is I've been using Burton Driver-x snowboard boots for years. non-wide. Size 8.5. 26.5.
I have metals rods in my back from back surgery. I wanted the new Burton Stepons, so I don't have to bend down so much.

Preordered Photon size 9. Omg. So much pain.

So I went to a store and tried the 2 boots in a few sizes for the new step on system. Ruler (non-wide) 9.5 seemed to fit the best. Tried wearing them at home a few times sitting in a chair. After 20-30 mins, pain and numbness. Do I give up, or maybe try heat molding, or wearing them boarding a few times?

I really want these to work, because of the step on system. I'd rather have the photon, because of the stiffness.

Update:
Measured my feet to see if anything changed in the last few years. Looks like my feet got a little smaller?
Using the method on here I'm just at 25.0 length. 104 width.


Btw. I tried the Solomon's a few years ago, and they didn't feel great to me.


----------



## Deacon

mogulman said:


> Ok. Wide footer here. I have 26.5 size in my Technica ten.2 HVL ski boots. 108 across.
> 
> The weird thing is I've been using Burton Driver-x snowboard boots for years. non-wide. Size 8.5. 26.5.
> I have metals rods in my back from back surgery. I wanted the new Burton Stepons, so I don't have to bend down so much.
> 
> Preordered Photon size 9. Omg. So much pain.
> 
> So I went to a store and tried the 2 boots in a few sizes for the new step on system. Ruler (non-wide) 9.5 seemed to fit the best. Tried wearing them at home a few times sitting in a chair. After 20-30 mins, pain and numbness. Do I give up, or maybe try heat molding, or wearing them boarding a few times?
> 
> I really want these to work, because of the step on system. I'd rather have the photon, because of the stiffness.
> 
> Btw. I tried the Solomon's a few years ago, and they didn't feel great to me.


Do you have access to a boot fitter than can do custom work?

If not, your best bet, IMO, would be to wait until there’s more boot options.


----------



## mogulman

Deacon said:


> Do you have access to a boot fitter than can do custom work?
> 
> If not, your best bet, IMO, would be to wait until there’s more boot options.


No..not really.... 

hmm..ok..so my old Driver-x boots are way too packed out. I have to wear big socks with them to keep using them. I have some mostly unused driver-x boots that are sitting in the closet. Bought a long time ago, but could never get used to them because of pain. Same size, but newer version. 

If I wanted to try a newer boot....Do I go with Ruler wide, like maybe a 25.5 or 26? I may be able to find those at a local shop.

I really like stiffer boots. Adidas Acerra???


----------



## robotfood99

Before you drop coins again, why not try heat molding those unused Driver X? If there isn’t a fitter who can heat mold around, you can diy using some socks, rice and microwave. Look on Youtube.


----------



## Wiredsport

mogulman said:


> Ok. Wide footer here. I have 26.5 size in my Technica ten.2 HVL ski boots. 108 across.
> Update:
> Measured my feet to see if anything changed in the last few years. Looks like my feet got a little smaller?
> Using the method on here I'm just at 25.0 length. 104 width.


Hi Mogul,

Your 25.0/10.4 cm foot is size 7 at EEE Width. The only boot that is designed for EEE width is the Burton Ruler Wide (conventional/non step on boot)

We would not expect the "standard" D width boot to fit your width (even in size 9). Have a look at the width chart below. 104 mm of width does not fit "standard" D width until size 10.5 (which, of course, would not be advised for your size 7 snowboard boot size). I would strongly suggest that you not go with the step on system until Burton (or others?) develop boots that are designed for your width in your Mondo size. That system has a very precise fit requirement and they do not have an option that will get you close to an accurate fit at this time.

The Burton Ruler Wide in size 7 would be strongly suggested.


----------



## mogulman

So I returned the Stepons. I'm kind of bummed. I had been waiting for them since last season.

I looked for Ruler Wide in the shops around me. No one has them.

I tried a 32 boot in a size 8. Painfully small.

Found a place that had an Adidas Samba size 9. That actually felt ok. A little big though. Wish there was a place around that had more adidas so I could try my size.

Size 7, wide isn't going to happen. There has got to be something wrong with that measurement. I've tried 25 and even in the widest ski and snowboard boots I can't even get my foot in, let along lace them. Maybe the thickness of my foot has something to do with it.

Interesting... One of the shops I was in had a tool for measuring feet from Boa. It shows a 8.5 as being a 260. Every place else has an 8.5 as a 26.5. 

I'd post an image of it, but this board software won't let me because I'm too new.

Not sure where to go now. I guess I'll stick with my old boots or drive and pack out those newer DriverX boots that I have.


----------



## mogulman

https://photos.app.goo.gl/BEh4xN50wAxJkuMu2

Also re-measured my feet, since the first time was right after I woke up. Still slightly over 25.0, Width is 105.5.

So do I just order a bunch of boots from Burton and return what don't fit?


----------



## Wiredsport

mogulman said:


> Still slightly over 25.0, Width is 105.5.


Hi Mogul,

Barefoot measurement of 24.6 to 25.0 cm is Mondo 250 (7) 25.1 cm to 25.5 cm is Mondo 255 (7.5). Mondopoint is actually a foot measurement with no conversion involved so if you are ever in doubt just use Mondopoint. 105.5 cm width is a EEE in both 250 and 255. If you would like to post up some images of your barefoot measurements I will be happy to confirm them. 

To reiterate, there is only one snowboard boot that is currently designed for EEE width and that is the Burton Ruler Wide.


----------



## mogulman

Any idea why that BOA sizing measurement shows a 260 as an 8.5? That is the first time I've ever seen that. Has to be a mistake right?


----------



## mogulman

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Mogul,
> 
> Barefoot measurement of 24.6 to 25.0 cm is Mondo 250 (7) 25.1 cm to 25.5 cm is Mondo 255 (7.5). Mondopoint is actually a foot measurement with no conversion involved so if you are ever in doubt just use Mondopoint. 105.5 cm width is a EEE in both 250 and 255. If you would like to post up some images of your barefoot measurements I will be happy to confirm them.
> 
> To reiterate, there is only one snowboard boot that is currently designed for EEE width and that is the Burton Ruler Wide.


I guess I'm wondering if there is more to sizing then length and width. If my foot is also thick, how would that affect the size?


----------



## Wiredsport

mogulman said:


> I guess I'm wondering if there is more to sizing then length and width. If my foot is also thick, how would that affect the size?


Based on your last post you would be the smallest length in the range for Mondo 255 and the smallest width in the range for EEE. If you were to buy a boot that was designed for that Length and Width then it would be extremely unusual for your overall dimensions not to be a fit that was within the range that could be accommodated by a heat fit. It is my understanding that you have not yet tried the only boot that is designed for your foot measurements (Burton Ruler Wide in Mondo 255).

Again, I would urge you to post up photos so that we can confirm and better assist.


----------



## mogulman

Wiredsport said:


> Based on your last post you would be the smallest length in the range for Mondo 255 and the smallest width in the range for EEE. If you were to buy a boot that was designed for that Length and Width then it would be extremely unusual for your overall dimensions not to be a fit that was within the range that could be accommodated by a heat fit. It is my understanding that you have not yet tried the only boot that is designed for your foot measurements (Burton Ruler Wide in Mondo 255).
> 
> Again, I would urge you to post up photos so that we can confirm and better assist.


Yeah.. The problem is no shops in Colorado that I can find, carry the Ruler Wide or plan to. I won't buy snowboard or ski boots without trying them at a shop. So there is really no chance of me purchasing the Ruler Wide boots.

I appreciate the help. I understand you are just telling me the facts. The lack of wide boots in stores is discouraging. I called and visited 6 different places. I'll probably stick with the boots I have. I'll modify my unused Driver-x boots like someone else said. If my feet hurt too much from snowboarding, I'll ski instead.


----------



## Deacon

mogulman said:


> Yeah.. The problem is no shops in Colorado that I can find...


Whoa whoa whoa. 
You live in Colorado? You have a lot of boot fitter options. @Nivek @BurtonAvenger both fit boots in Colorado.


----------



## unsuspected

mogulman said:


> Yeah.. The problem is no shops in Colorado that I can find, carry the Ruler Wide or plan to. I won't buy snowboard or ski boots without trying them at a shop. So there is really no chance of me purchasing the Ruler Wide boots.
> 
> I appreciate the help. I understand you are just telling me the facts. The lack of wide boots in stores is discouraging. I called and visited 6 different places. I'll probably stick with the boots I have. I'll modify my unused Driver-x boots like someone else said. If my feet hurt too much from snowboarding, I'll ski instead.


Do they have Adidas? Have wide feet and had the Ruler wide for the past 2 seasons but bought a hole size to big and it packed out too much so needed new boots. By recommendation form this forum i decided on Adidas Tactical ADV. Super wide forefoot and comfy right out of the box.
Don't go back to skiing


----------



## Wiredsport

mogulman said:


> So there is really no chance of me purchasing the Ruler Wide boots.
> 
> I appreciate the help. I understand you are just telling me the facts. The lack of wide boots in stores is discouraging.


Hi Mogul,

I do understand what you are saying but continuing to select from boots that are not your size is a recipe for continued disappointment. Width is every bit as important as length. We need to match both for you. 

I won't bug you anymore .


----------



## mogulman

unsuspected said:


> Do they have Adidas? Have wide feet and had the Ruler wide for the past 2 seasons but bought a hole size to big and it packed out too much so needed new boots. By recommendation form this forum i decided on Adidas Tactical ADV. Super wide forefoot and comfy right out of the box.
> Don't go back to skiing


Ok Wired. You are being helpful. I'm just frustrated in the snowboard retailers not carrying sizes. This is Colorado right? if its not available here, then where?

I searched and searched last night. Looks like zappos.com takes free returns. They just don't have the Ruler Wide in stock yet. So I could order a few sizes from them. When they get stock.

Evo.com Denver store might have the ruler wide down to size 8. if they do, I'll check it out. At least that will let me know how an 8 or 8.5 will feel. Then I could decide if I want to go to a 7.5 from Burton.

The thought of the Ruler is discouraging. It will be a noodle compared to the Driver-x, but if it feels better it may be worth it. 

I can't find any stores that have the Adidas less than a size 9. I see Adidas has free returns from their online store. I could try purchasing a few. I'm not really a lace guy. Do you know if the response or acerra fit like the tactical?


----------



## mogulman

Btw. In case anyone is wondering. Not only are the Burton StepOn boots, not wide. The have a harder shell in the bottom. Especially in the forefront, where the metal pegs are on both sides. This means the shell doesn't really stretch at all for wide feet. I doubt it could be modified too much either.


----------



## Wiredsport

mogulman said:


> Ok Wired. You are being helpful. I'm just frustrated in the snowboard retailers not carrying sizes. This is Colorado right? if its not available here, then where?
> 
> I searched and searched last night. Looks like zappos.com takes free returns. They just don't have the Ruler Wide in stock yet. So I could order a few sizes from them. When they get stock.
> 
> Evo.com Denver store might have the ruler wide down to size 8. if they do, I'll check it out. At least that will let me know how an 8 or 8.5 will feel. Then I could decide if I want to go to a 7.5 from Burton.
> 
> The thought of the Ruler is discouraging. It will be a noodle compared to the Driver-x, but if it feels better it may be worth it.
> 
> I can't find any stores that have the Adidas less than a size 9. I see Adidas has free returns from their online store. I could try purchasing a few. I'm not really a lace guy. Do you know if the response or acerra fit like the tactical?


Hi,

I understand your frustration and your reluctance to choose the Ruler. But, your reliance on a stiff boot will be significantly reduced once we get you in your Mondo size. A boot that is 2 sizes too large, regardless of the boots stiffness, cannot perform as designed. I know that you mentined size 8 and 8.5 above, but based on the info provided so far you are the lowest foot measurement for size 7.5 at EEE width. That is really where you should start. I again offer my services as foot gazer  should you choose to post up your measurement images.


----------



## mogulman

I know Wired checked with Burton and the size the Ruler Wide is made for is a EEE. Has anyone measured the width of the inside of a Ruler Wide? or Any of these wide boots? kind of ridiculous that that they aren't at least providing a Last number? Seems like the Ski boot industry is slowly moving to have a Last value in specs.


----------



## Wiredsport

mogulman said:


> I know Wired checked with Burton and the size the Ruler Wide is made for is a EEE. Has anyone measured the width of the inside of a Ruler Wide? or Any of these wide boots? kind of ridiculous that that they aren't at least providing a Last number? Seems like the Ski boot industry is slowly moving to have a Last value in specs.


Hi Mogul,

The cool thing about Mondopoint is that it actually prohibits measuring either the last or any dimension of the boot or boot liner. The entire value of the Mondopoint system is that it is based on the measurement of the foot only. 

Listing a single last width (as some ski boots randomly do) is marketing only. The width of the last will change for every boot size so a 9 would have have a different last width than a 10...and a different last is used to build the liner and the shell...and the foot will always pressure in to the complaint materials (to varying degrees depending on the materials used). For these reasons and others last dimensions are technical sounding and make for great marketing but should never be used for end user sizing.


----------



## Deacon

mogulman said:


> I know Wired checked with Burton and the size the Ruler Wide is made for is a EEE. Has anyone measured the width of the inside of a Ruler Wide? or Any of these wide boots? kind of ridiculous that that they aren't at least providing a Last number? Seems like the Ski boot industry is slowly moving to have a Last value in specs.


And that is the point of this entire thread. :grin:


----------



## mogulman

Deacon said:


> mogulman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know Wired checked with Burton and the size the Ruler Wide is made for is a EEE. Has anyone measured the width of the inside of a Ruler Wide? or Any of these wide boots? kind of ridiculous that that they aren't at least providing a Last number? Seems like the Ski boot industry is slowly moving to have a Last value in specs.
> 
> 
> 
> And that is the point of this entire thread.
Click to expand...

Yeah. It would be awesome if they provided a mondopoint width! Right now they aren't providing anything officially. No last size. No mondopoint size. Nothing. Even EEE could be suspect, if they aren't scaling up the width properly. They don't even list EEE as officially the size on their site.


----------



## Wiredsport

mogulman said:


> Yeah. It would be awesome if they provided a mondopoint width! Right now they aren't providing anything officially. No last size. No mondopoint size. Nothing. Even EEE could be suspect, if they aren't scaling up the width properly. They don't even list EEE as officially the size on their site.


Hi Mogul,

Burton does provide the width of the Ruler Wide as EEE on their current site (it is on the specs page and pasted below) and it has been in their specs in various places for many years. I agree that it would be nice if Burton (or any boot builder) would list Mondo size as the Mondo spec calls for (length in mm / width in mm). But, Burton does need to be commended for producing a Wide boot and giving _some_ means to relate that width to foot width.


----------



## snowklinger

mogulman said:


> Yeah. It would be awesome if they provided a mondopoint width! Right now they aren't providing anything officially. No last size. No mondopoint size. Nothing. Even EEE could be suspect, if they aren't scaling up the width properly. They don't even list EEE as officially the size on their site.


are you in the metro denver area? i'm probably going to order a pair or 2 (and buy the one that fits) thru a shop so i can try some on, maybe u can do it with me and make the hassle more worthwhile for the shop and execute a win/win/win

this will be going down in the southwest plaza vicinity.


----------



## mogulman

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Mogul,
> 
> Burton does provide the width of the Ruler Wide as EEE on their current site (it is on the specs page and pasted below) and it has been in their specs in various places for many years. I agree that it would be nice if Burton (or any boot builder) would list Mondo size as the Mondo spec calls for (length in mm / width in mm). But, Burton does need to be commended for producing a Wide boot and giving _some_ means to relate that width to foot width.


Wow..i didn't notice that. That's something anyway!


----------



## mogulman

Wired... Here's a pic of my foot. I know you are into that type of thing 
https://photos.app.goo.gl/SLsbkIJHU7Ah26j52

I moved my measuring spot over to a door to get a more accurate measurement. The rest of the house has moulding along the floor, so the measurement wasn't that great.

From what I measured, my foot is a 253 length, 107 width.

The width, measurement I have a question about. If I put the instep of my foot completely along the wall. My leg is like at a 15 degree angle out from the wall. I don't think that is how it will fit in the boot. This way my foot is a 105.

If I measure my foot with the heel of my foot out from the wall slightly, so that my leg is parallel with the door. I think this would be the correct way, since that is the way my foot will be in the boot. This way, my foot is a 107.


----------



## mogulman

Talked to Burton. They are going to waive the return shipping on the Ruler's.

So I ordered a set of 7.5 and 8.

I'd like to fit in the 7.5 if I can, but if it's too painful, we'll see. Other than just width, I have a high volume foot, so that may play into it.


----------



## Wiredsport

mogulman said:


> Wired... Here's a pic of my foot. I know you are into that type of thing
> https://photos.app.goo.gl/SLsbkIJHU7Ah26j52
> 
> I moved my measuring spot over to a door to get a more accurate measurement. The rest of the house has moulding along the floor, so the measurement wasn't that great.
> 
> From what I measured, my foot is a 253 length, 107 width.
> 
> The width, measurement I have a question about. If I put the instep of my foot completely along the wall. My leg is like at a 15 degree angle out from the wall. I don't think that is how it will fit in the boot. This way my foot is a 105.
> 
> If I measure my foot with the heel of my foot out from the wall slightly, so that my leg is parallel with the door. I think this would be the correct way, since that is the way my foot will be in the boot. This way, my foot is a 107.


Hi Mogul,

You are a mid-range 255 Mondo (size 7.5) at a mid range EEE width (you would actually be at the lowest side of the width range if your 105 measurement is correct). I would highly suggest that you find some Burton Ruler Wide's in Mondo 255 and get them heat fit. PS: I did enjoy your picture.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Deacon said:


> Whoa whoa whoa.
> You live in Colorado? You have a lot of boot fitter options. @Nivek @BurtonAvenger both fit boots in Colorado.


I don't fit boots anymore, but saying there's no boot fitters in CO is fucking laughable. You're in Silverthorne I can name 10 shops that all have competent people working at them that you should talk to. Someone is just lazy and inept.


----------



## mogulman

BurtonAvenger said:


> I don't fit boots anymore, but saying there's no boot fitters in CO is fucking laughable. You're in Silverthorne I can name 10 shops that all have competent people working at them that you should talk to. Someone is just lazy and inept.


I didn't say there weren't any bootfitters in CO. I just said there are none near me in Parker (I'm not in Silverthorne right now). or in the south Denver area that were any good that I've found for Snowboard boots. I know quite a few for ski boots.

Deacon mentioned that back when I was still considering the Stepons, but I think my feet are too wide to make modifying those boots work. I could be wrong. I ended up returning the stepons and ordering Ruler Wides. 

I could use help with a good bootfitter up in Silverthorne though. Can you name a few? I might need them in a few weeks.


----------



## mogulman

snowklinger said:


> are you in the metro denver area? i'm probably going to order a pair or 2 (and buy the one that fits) thru a shop so i can try some on, maybe u can do it with me and make the hassle more worthwhile for the shop and execute a win/win/win
> 
> this will be going down in the southwest plaza vicinity.


Missed this before. I'm in Parker. I ordered a 7.5 and and 8 from Burton. You are welcome to try them, but I'm pretty far away.


----------



## mogulman

@Wiredsport

I got the Burton Ruler Wides in 7.5 and 8. I want the 7.5s to work, because you are telling me they should. 

They were kind of painful to get into. Not so bad after my feet went numb. Tried heatfitting, which made them better but my feet are still getting numb.

Length seems good, although big toe is right at the end. It's more around the top of my foot and width. Doesn't seem wide enough.

Wear it around the house some more before riding for the next few days? or go with the 8?


----------



## Wiredsport

mogulman said:


> @Wiredsport
> 
> I got the Burton Ruler Wides in 7.5 and 8. I want the 7.5s to work, because you are telling me they should.
> 
> They were kind of painful to get into. Not so bad after my feet went numb. Tried heatfitting, which made them better but my feet are still getting numb.
> 
> Length seems good, although big toe is right at the end. It's more around the top of my foot and width. Doesn't seem wide enough.
> 
> Wear it around the house some more before riding for the next few days? or go with the 8?


Hi,

Are you unlacing the boot to very loosely laced (all the way down)? It sounds like you may not be. Very loosely laced you should drop in with relative ease. Your foot is mid range for this boot. What sock are you wearing?


----------



## mogulman

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> Are you unlacing the boot to very loosely laced (all the way down)? It sounds like you may not be. Very loosely laced you should drop in with relative ease. Your foot is mid range for this boot. What sock are you wearing?


Yes...even unlaced completely. Both the 8 and the 7.5 are pretty painful to be honest.

Mostly on the top of my foot. I think my foot is just too thick.


----------



## Wiredsport

I am not seeing unusual volume in your image. What sock are you wearing?


----------



## mogulman

Here is a side view:
https://photos.app.goo.gl/hC3YRkRbacVumd1e2


----------



## mogulman

Here is a pic of my foot on the 8.0 footbed. Length doesn't look so bad, but both sides of my foot are over the edges of the bootbed by quite a bit.
https://photos.app.goo.gl/HPV8pPtcRDb0JkP92


----------



## mogulman

Wiredsport said:


> I am not seeing unusual volume in your image. What sock are you wearing?


I tried a few different socks. Even down to a thin nylon dress sock.

I did the heat fit with a thin ski sock.


----------



## Wiredsport

mogulman said:


> Here is a pic of my foot on the 8.0 footbed. Length doesn't look so bad, but both sides of my foot are over the edges of the bootbed by quite a bit.


Hi,

No picture was posted on a footbed. Please upload that again. Your side image is looking typical for a 25.1 cm foot length at a mid EEE width. You will want to try on in a sock that is no thicker than used when molding.


----------



## mogulman

Fixed above. I think the size 8 might be ok if it heat fit it. Just think the 7.5 is too painful. I tried both without any sock.


----------



## Wiredsport

mogulman said:


> Fixed above. I think the size 8 might be ok if it heat fit it. Just think the 7.5 is too painful. I tried both without any sock.


Hi,

I am looking above and I am not finding any images of your measurements (foot being measured, length and width). Did you ever upload those? Please point me to them or upload those so we can have a look.


----------



## mogulman

This is my foot on the size 8.0 footbed.
https://photos.app.goo.gl/HPV8pPtcRDb0JkP92


----------



## Wiredsport

mogulman said:


> This is my foot on the size 8.0 footbed.
> https://photos.app.goo.gl/HPV8pPtcRDb0JkP92


I am finding only where I had asked for images of your feet being measured but no results for that. Could you post those?


----------



## mogulman

Wiredsport said:


> I am finding only where I had asked for images of your feet being measured but no results for that. Could you post those?


http://www.snowboardingforum.com/bo...de-snowboard-boot-options-79.html#post3157522


----------



## Wiredsport

mogulman said:


> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/bo...de-snowboard-boot-options-79.html#post3157522


Yessir, that is the length. Please do the same for width and show the whole foot, the ruler and the wall.

Thanks.


----------



## mogulman

Ok... Couldn't take a pic yesterday. Spent the afternoon at Copper skiing. Definitely white ribbon of death out there. Got a few directed runs at the top though, which were nice. Didn't empy out until about 2:30pm.

Here is another pic. I think the width is slightly less in this pic (maybe 1mm), because against a door/wall, I have to lean out a bit.









BTW.. Here are some pics to show the differences between my old barely used Driver-X 8.5 and the Ruler Wide 8. Interesting is that the Driver's looks wider. That might be hard to tell from the pics. Also, the sole on Driver-x is about 4-5mm wider than the Ruler Wide. The Ruler Wide does have some overhang above the sole, but only like 1-2mm.
I'm calling BS on the Ruler Wide really being a EEE. Either that or the Driver-X that I have is also a wide. I agree that the Rule Wide is wider than the regular Ruler. I just think it is a little narrower than the EEE from the chart. If I could fine a boot that was wide enough, I think the 7.5 would be the best fit. The 8 Ruler Wide is definitely more snug length wise and width wise than my Driver-x 8.5. I ordered some Adidas 8, to compare too. We'll see.


----------



## Wiredsport

mogulman said:


> Ok... Couldn't take a pic yesterday. Spent the afternoon at Copper skiing. Definitely white ribbon of death out there. Got a few directed runs at the top though, which were nice. Didn't empy out until about 2:30pm.
> 
> Here is another pic. I think the width is slightly less in this pic (maybe 1mm), because against a door/wall, I have to lean out a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW.. Here are some pics to show the differences between my old barely used Driver-X 8.5 and the Ruler Wide 8. Interesting is that the Driver's looks wider. That might be hard to tell from the pics. Also, the sole on Driver-x is about 4-5mm wider than the Ruler Wide. The Ruler Wide does have some overhang above the sole, but only like 1-2mm.
> I'm calling BS on the Ruler Wide really being a EEE. Either that or the Driver-X that I have is also a wide. I agree that the Rule Wide is wider than the regular Ruler. I just think it is a little narrower than the EEE from the chart. If I could fine a boot that was wide enough, I think the 7.5 would be the best fit. The 8 Ruler Wide is definitely more snug length wise and width wise than my Driver-x 8.5. I ordered some Adidas 8, to compare too. We'll see.


Hi Mogul.

Your measurements have you at a conservative EEE width at Mondo 255 (size 7.5). Your foot images do not look unusual for those dimensions. That is basically what we expect to see in a shorter length EEE foot. 

Outside boot measurements should not be considered. They have no impact on internal fit. You may want to confirm that your Rulers are labeled "Wide".


----------



## mogulman

The 8s will work. Not convinced on the 7.5s. They are slightly painful now and my feet get numb fairly quickly. I'm going to wear them for a while each day over the next week and see if that changes. Right now 8s seems best. Ordered some adidas too. So we'll see how they compare. My heels definitely feel more snug in the ruler wide than the 8.5 Driver X. In the 7.5, almost too snug.


----------



## Wiredsport

mogulman said:


> The 8s will work. Not convinced on the 7.5s. They are slightly painful now and my feet get numb fairly quickly. I'm going to wear them for a while each day over the next week and see if that changes. Right now 8s seems best. Ordered some adidas too. So we'll see how they compare. My heels definitely feel more snug in the ruler wide than the 8.5 Driver X. In the 7.5, almost too snug.


Pain or numbness are never suggested. The Driver X has always had a very conventional fit. Your old boots are simply broken in. You can expect any boot to break in ~ 1 cm (one foot size) in the first few weeks of riding and certainly more over their lifetime.


----------



## trainedmonkey

Hi,

Here are a few measurements. I don't know if there is information on boot height/thickness, but that also tends to give me a problem so I included that measurement as well. 

Right:
width: 10.5cm = 4.13in
length: 25.5cm = 10.04in
height: Goes from 1in at the toe to 3.5in at the highest end

Left:
width:11cm=4.33in
length:25.5cm = 10.04in
height: 1in to 3.5in

Thanks!

edit: since it seems like the attachment names aren't easily visible. In order left to right/top to bottom: First 3 photos are right foot, last 3 are left foot.


----------



## Wiredsport

trainedmonkey said:


> Hi,
> 
> Here are a few measurements. I don't know if there is information on boot height/thickness, but that also tends to give me a problem so I included that measurement as well.
> 
> Right:
> width: 10.5cm = 4.13in
> length: 25.5cm = 10.04in
> height: Goes from 1in at the toe to 3.5in at the highest end
> 
> Left:
> width:11cm=4.33in
> length:25.5cm = 10.04in
> height: 1in to 3.5in
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> edit: since it seems like the attachment names aren't easily visible. In order left to right/top to bottom: First 3 photos are right foot, last 3 are left foot.


Hi Trained,

You are measuring at EEEE (4E) at Mondo 260 (size 8). You look to be exceeding 25.5 by a bit. Sadly, the widest model that is designed for Wide is the Burton Ruler Wide and it is EEE width. You would need to jump up to Mondo 265 (8.5) to accommodate your 11.0 cm width.


----------



## JDTWELVE

I ended up with the Salomon Synapse Wide in 12.5. They are a snug fit but WIDE ENOUGH! Thanks, this forum definitely led me to find the Salomon wide boots.


----------



## mogulman

I ended up going with the Adidas Acerra size 8. The Adidas fit better than the 7.5 or 8 in Burton Ruler Wide. It feels wider to me. It also is stiffer. No numbness.


----------



## unsuspected

mogulman said:


> I ended up going with the Adidas Acerra size 8. The Adidas fit better than the 7.5 or 8 in Burton Ruler Wide. It feels wider to me. It also is stiffer. No numbness.


Got mine today, also have a pair of brand new last years Tacticals to try and compare or just keep both


----------



## Nevin777

Try heat molding and sanding the outside of the liner (burton says it doesn't void the warrenty to sand the liners) I have huge feet 30 cm long which is 12 inches I believe 4.5 inches wide 12 cm and huge and I mean huge bunions. I have completely flat feet. I sized down to a 12 and took them to a shop and had them heat molded working out a few kinks the the heal lock being a little low on my foot and putting a lot of pressure but I am pretty sure I have it figured out. I agree more wide boots are needed so we don't have to go through a huge process to get our boots right


----------



## Wiredsport

Nevin777 said:


> Try heat molding and sanding the outside of the liner (burton says it doesn't void the warrenty to sand the liners) I have huge feet 30 cm long which is 12 inches I believe 4.5 inches wide 12 cm and huge and I mean huge bunions. I have completely flat feet. I sized down to a 12 and took them to a shop and had them heat molded working out a few kinks the the heal lock being a little low on my foot and putting a lot of pressure but I am pretty sure I have it figured out. I agree more wide boots are needed so we don't have to go through a huge process to get our boots right


Hi Kevin,

Based on those measurements you are EEE width at size 12. I read in your other thread that you bought Burton Ion's. That is a "standard" width boot (D) and is 3 width sizes smaller than your foot. Before considering modification i would highly suggest that you go with a boot that is designed for your width (the Ruler Wide is designed for EEE).


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

Happy Thanksgiving SBF'ers!


I went boot shopping with a friend yesterday since she is just starting out snowboarding. 

Her foot measurements:

*Left 24.1cm (241 mondo)
Right 24.5cm (245 mondo)*

To accommodate her longer foot, we set out to try on size 7.5 boots in various brands. We are aware that her left foot is almost a half size smaller, and she is aware of this in regular shoes as well.We also know that she has a wider foot. 

We tried Burton, Flow, Ride, K2, DC and 32. All in size 7.5. We tried a Burton in an 8 just for fun so she could feel the difference on her right (longer) foot. She wasn't feeling the firm pressure in the front like she did in the 7.5. 

All boots gave her slight heel lift on her left (smaller) foot, but some more than others. Every boot, except for the Flow, which felt huge to her, had her right (longer) foot locked into place. Firm, but not painful, pressure at the front of the boot. Toes were still straight and not curled. She said it didn't hurt, but was uncomfortable only because it's a weird feeling being pressed up against the front of the boot. With that said, fitting into a 7 would not be an option for her right foot. 

The K2s in every model accommodated her wide foot best. All the other boots were too painful on the insides of her feet, or had too much heel lift on her smaller foot. The K2 also had the least amount of heel lift she said. The Flow felt bigger than the other boots in the front despite being the same size. We tried on all the stiffest models they had. So, after 5 hours and 3 different shops, she ended up getting the K2 Sapera in a 7.5 since they felt the best for her wide foot. She got them heat molded and paid $125 out the door (we didn't even know the price of the boots, so the price did not factor into any decision at all, but that was a great deal). 

My concern:

It's pretty clear that she probably needs two different sized boots (7 and 7.5), but is there a way to limit heel lift with her smaller foot with insoles, thicker socks or some sort of modification for her smaller foot?


Thanks for any tips, suggestions or remedies in advance!


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

JDTWELVE said:


> Hello guys / gals!
> 
> I've been looking for ANY boot that will fit comfortably. This season I'm riding on a Burton Highline Boa size 14 but it's not wide enough and Im geeting so much squeeze pain! I need a hard charging stiff boot for those high altitude steeps and fast riding. I have lots of trouble (always have) with heel popping up, narrow boots, and super painful riding.
> 
> Measuring from the wall, my foot measurements are:
> 
> left foot is 28.5cm, width 11cm
> right food 28.5cm, width 10.5cm
> 
> Is there any hope for me or should I just buy a ski boot and be that guy? :nerd:
> 
> Thanks for looking!





JDTWELVE said:


> Here's your pics. What do you guys think?
> 
> I can't find ANY info or specs for these boots anywhere online! Iwant to order boots but I have no clue where to start or what size!





Wiredsport said:


> Hi JD,
> 
> Assuming that your measurements are accurate (no measurements in your images) you are a EE width at Mondo 28.5 (size 10.5). I would suggest the Burton Ruler Wide in size 10.5 as it is the only boot manufactured that is designed for over an E width (it is designed for EEE).





JDTWELVE said:


> I ended up with the Salomon Synapse Wide in 12.5. They are a snug fit but WIDE ENOUGH! Thanks, this forum definitely led me to find the Salomon wide boots.


So, let's see:

1. You asked for assistance. 
2. Provided measurements (although, accuracy of said measurements is unclear) and 
3. Got the proper recommended boot needed for your particular feet from Wired Sport (a size 10.5 in EE width, which Wired really only gives you one boot to choose from - the Ruer Wide).
4. ??? 

5. You decide to buy a different boot that's 2 sizes too big and one that's not manufactured wide enough for your feet? :facepalm1:

You wanna know why they feel like the "fit?" It's because they're two sizes too big. You're accommodating the width of your foot with a longer boot. 

What. The. Hell.


Look, people, if you're not going to take Wired's advice seriously please don't waste his time.


----------



## buckchoi

Hi, just discovered this form, been researching this all day as I'm preparing to buy some much needed snowboard boots.

I'm 115 mm width, and 273 mm height, if I'm not mistaken that puts me at a 9.5 size and wide feet for sure.

Looking into buying the Burton Ruler wide, I'm also gonna try on the regular as its $170 on sale and the wide is $300 regular price.

Can someone confirm my sizes for me?

thanks!


----------



## basser

buckchoi said:


> Hi, just discovered this form, been researching this all day as I'm preparing to buy some much needed snowboard boots.
> 
> I'm 115 mm width, and 273 mm height, if I'm not mistaken that puts me at a 9.5 size and wide feet for sure.
> 
> Looking into buying the Burton Ruler wide, I'm also gonna try on the regular as its $170 on sale and the wide is $300 regular price.
> 
> Can someone confirm my sizes for me?
> 
> thanks!


To start off you should probably re measure as the method you used isn't accurate. Here is a post copied from wiredsport that shows how to measure your feet properly.

"Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters).


For width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot."
- Wiredsport


----------



## Wiredsport

buckchoi said:


> Hi, just discovered this form, been researching this all day as I'm preparing to buy some much needed snowboard boots.
> 
> I'm 115 mm width, and 273 mm height, if I'm not mistaken that puts me at a 9.5 size and wide feet for sure.
> 
> Looking into buying the Burton Ruler wide, I'm also gonna try on the regular as its $170 on sale and the wide is $300 regular price.
> 
> Can someone confirm my sizes for me?
> 
> thanks!


Hi Buckchoi,

We will all be happy to have a look. Basser (thanks) posted instructions for how to measure both you length and width. Please do that and post up some images of your feat during the measurements. That is really helpful to us.

As for your second question, the answer is that we don't know ye due to the measurement process that was used. But, based only on those #'s, no you would not want the standard width Ruler. Those measurements would be a EEEE width which would be 4 width sizes wider than a "standard" D.


----------



## Wiredsport

Matty_B_Bop said:


> Happy Thanksgiving SBF'ers!
> 
> 
> I went boot shopping with a friend yesterday since she is just starting out snowboarding.
> 
> Her foot measurements:
> 
> *Left 24.1cm (241 mondo)
> Right 24.5cm (245 mondo)*
> 
> To accommodate her longer foot, we set out to try on size 7.5 boots in various brands. We are aware that her left foot is almost a half size smaller, and she is aware of this in regular shoes as well.We also know that she has a wider foot.
> 
> We tried Burton, Flow, Ride, K2, DC and 32. All in size 7.5. We tried a Burton in an 8 just for fun so she could feel the difference on her right (longer) foot. She wasn't feeling the firm pressure in the front like she did in the 7.5.
> 
> All boots gave her slight heel lift on her left (smaller) foot, but some more than others. Every boot, except for the Flow, which felt huge to her, had her right (longer) foot locked into place. Firm, but not painful, pressure at the front of the boot. Toes were still straight and not curled. She said it didn't hurt, but was uncomfortable only because it's a weird feeling being pressed up against the front of the boot. With that said, fitting into a 7 would not be an option for her right foot.
> 
> The K2s in every model accommodated her wide foot best. All the other boots were too painful on the insides of her feet, or had too much heel lift on her smaller foot. The K2 also had the least amount of heel lift she said. The Flow felt bigger than the other boots in the front despite being the same size. We tried on all the stiffest models they had. So, after 5 hours and 3 different shops, she ended up getting the K2 Sapera in a 7.5 since they felt the best for her wide foot. She got them heat molded and paid $125 out the door (we didn't even know the price of the boots, so the price did not factor into any decision at all, but that was a great deal).
> 
> My concern:
> 
> It's pretty clear that she probably needs two different sized boots (7 and 7.5), but is there a way to limit heel lift with her smaller foot with insoles, thicker socks or some sort of modification for her smaller foot?
> 
> 
> Thanks for any tips, suggestions or remedies in advance!


Hi Matty,

This may be a non-issue but we should check. In women's snowboard boots on the smaller side of the scale there are some examples of brands printing "unusual" conversion from Mondopoint. Did you check the actual Mondo size or cm size that is printed on the boots? Probably nothing but a good spot to start .


----------



## STR8SHOOTR

I've been in a size 9 boot for a while and never ended up well. Not even after packing out. They seem to fit well but after the packing out and the heel lift my feet bash into the front of the boot and whamo black and blue toes.I just recently got into a Saloman HIFI size 8 wide and the first day a bit tight. But now its the best fitiing boot I've ever worn. Thanks Wiredsport for sending me in the right direction!
:thumbsup:


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Matty,
> 
> 
> 
> This may be a non-issue but we should check. In women's snowboard boots on the smaller side of the scale there are some examples of brands printing "unusual" conversion from Mondopoint. Did you check the actual Mondo size or cm size that is printed on the boots? Probably nothing but a good spot to start .




I will forward this to her to have her check when she gets home from work. I’ll get back to ya! Thanks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

Matty_B_Bop said:


> I will forward this to her to have her check when she gets home from work. I’ll get back to ya! Thanks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Got the picture of the size. 24.5cm, so 245 mondo (7.5). Boot is sized correctly. [emoji1303]




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fire Rose

I ended up picking up the Remind Liners over the summer to go in my Ruler Wides. I emailed Remind before purchasing them and was told they would be a good fit for wide feet as they have a wide toe box. I thought I would share what I think in case anybody else is curious.

Trying them on at home I did notice that there was plenty of width in the toe box, but they may also be a bit long, my toes only just graze the front. I think the toe box is a slightly different shape than the stock Ruler liners.They are significantly shorter than the Ruler liners, and are actually a hair shorter than the shell in the back, and about equal along the sides. The only issue I had at first was a significant pressure point on the inside of my left calf cause by the speed lace knot.

I made it out to Baker today for my first day of the season and was able to try them out. I had absolutely no issues with the width and I though the heel hold was good. I did have some toe pain from my foot slipping early in the day but I played around with tightening my remind liner laces and the built in liner laces different amounts and found what worked best for me. In theory I could remove one set of liner laces but having both is working fine for me.

Anyways, I think they would be a good option to try for people that are having issues with the Rulers despite being in the correct size, or just want to try (what seems like) a different liner.


----------



## buckchoi

Thanks for the measure tips, I've remeasured my feet, attached are the photos, please let me know if I did it right this time, I pushed the heel against the wall.

I also went to into the store today and used a mondo measurement, according to that though it says I'm a D, but more advice is always welcome since this is first time I've discovered I have wide feet.

My left foot is 28 cm and 10.5 cm
My right foot is 27.5 cm and 11 cm


----------



## Wiredsport

buckchoi said:


> Thanks for the measure tips, I've remeasured my feet, attached are the photos, please let me know if I did it right this time, I pushed the heel against the wall.
> 
> I also went to into the store today and used a mondo measurement, according to that though it says I'm a D, but more advice is always welcome since this is first time I've discovered I have wide feet.
> 
> My left foot is 28 cm and 10.5 cm
> My right foot is 27.5 cm and 11 cm


Hi,

Please let us know what you mean by "used a Mondo measurement". Alphabet width names such as "D" are not part of the Mondopoint standard. Mondopoint always delivers a measurement in mm only. Please also post an image of the end of your tape measure. It has an odd labeling system and i want to be sure of its reading.

STOKED!


----------



## Wiredsport

Matty_B_Bop said:


> Got the picture of the size. 24.5cm, so 245 mondo (7.5). Boot is sized correctly. [emoji1303]


Great. That is usually the case but worth checking . 

She has the classic foot size discrepancy dilemma. 

You have three elements Cheap, Easy, and Good. Each solution offers you 2 of those, no solution offers all 3 

Good and Easy - If she has access to a 2nd boot set in the smaller size.

Good and Easy - Boot fitter (result depends on boot fitter skill).

Easy and Cheap - Extra sock on the smaller foot. (note that "Good" is absent).

Easy and Cheap - Deal with it (note that "Good" is absent).

Cheap and Good - Build up the smaller foot with the correct combo of insole/internal buildup. Takes foot specific knowledge and experimentation.


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

Wiredsport said:


> Great. That is usually the case but worth checking .
> 
> 
> 
> She has the classic foot size discrepancy dilemma.
> 
> 
> 
> You have three elements Cheap, Easy, and Good. Each solution offers you 2 of those, no solution offers all 3
> 
> 
> 
> Good and Easy - If she has access to a 2nd boot set in the smaller size.
> 
> 
> 
> Good and Easy - Boot fitter (result depends on boot fitter skill).
> 
> 
> 
> Easy and Cheap - Extra sock on the smaller foot. (note that "Good" is absent).
> 
> 
> 
> Easy and Cheap - Deal with it (note that "Good" is absent).
> 
> 
> 
> Cheap and Good - Build up the smaller foot with the correct combo of insole/internal buildup. Takes foot specific knowledge and experimentation.




Thank you for this. I’m just happy we got her longer foot sized correctly. 

I think we’re going to go the Easy and Cheap “deal with it” method this year since she’s just starting out. Then, maybe she can get a pair of 7s for her other foot at the end of the season. [emoji1303][emoji1305]

Thanks again for the info! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowb

I have been using the wrong size boot for over twenty years and thanks to this thread I now know why. Thank you kind strangers from the internet. 

I just spent the entire day trying to track down boots that will fit. I even tried going back to the last place that sold me boots 2 sizes too big that still scrunched my little toe into the side. 

What I learned was that my local shops try but the people I talked to really don't know how to fit a boot. I was riding a K2 Raider size 10, but should be in an 8. My long foot measured 259 with a 4 inch width which puts me right in between an E an EE.

A shop offered to order in some Burton EEE Rulers without a deposit so I took them up on it. How would I know if they are too wide, and if they are can anything be done to shrink them a bit? I skipped going boarding today with my son and in-laws because my current boots are so not right and are unbearable after two runs. I can't wait to get this sorted.


----------



## Wiredsport

bowb said:


> I have been using the wrong size boot for over twenty years and thanks to this thread I now know why. Thank you kind strangers from the internet.
> 
> I just spent the entire day trying to track down boots that will fit. I even tried going back to the last place that sold me boots 2 sizes too big that still scrunched my little toe into the side.
> 
> What I learned was that my local shops try but the people I talked to really don't know how to fit a boot. I was riding a K2 Raider size 10, but should be in an 8. My long foot measured 259 with a 4 inch width which puts me right in between an E an EE.
> 
> A shop offered to order in some Burton EEE Rulers without a deposit so I took them up on it. How would I know if they are too wide, and if they are can anything be done to shrink them a bit? I skipped going boarding today with my son and in-laws because my current boots are so not right and are unbearable after two runs. I can't wait to get this sorted.


Hi Bowb,

4 inches is 10.2 cm which is EE width. The range for EE at size 8 is 10.0 to 10.4 cm. The Ruler Wide in mondo 260 (size 8) will be the best fit. The boot is designed for EEE but as there are no other boots designed for over E width, this will be your best option (and far superior to your previous solution).

STOKED!


----------



## unsuspected

For all you wide footers out there, Adidas is the key. Its the 13 step


----------



## jasyn

Fire Rose said:


> I ended up picking up the Remind Liners over the summer to go in my Ruler Wides. I emailed Remind before purchasing them and was told they would be a good fit for wide feet as they have a wide toe box. I thought I would share what I think in case anybody else is curious.
> 
> Trying them on at home I did notice that there was plenty of width in the toe box, but they may also be a bit long, my toes only just graze the front. I think the toe box is a slightly different shape than the stock Ruler liners.They are significantly shorter than the Ruler liners, and are actually a hair shorter than the shell in the back, and about equal along the sides. The only issue I had at first was a significant pressure point on the inside of my left calf cause by the speed lace knot.
> 
> I made it out to Baker today for my first day of the season and was able to try them out. I had absolutely no issues with the width and I though the heel hold was good. I did have some toe pain from my foot slipping early in the day but I played around with tightening my remind liner laces and the built in liner laces different amounts and found what worked best for me. In theory I could remove one set of liner laces but having both is working fine for me.
> 
> Anyways, I think they would be a good option to try for people that are having issues with the Rulers despite being in the correct size, or just want to try (what seems like) a different liner.


Would you be able to share photos of the differences between the remind liners & the ones from the ruler's wide? What did you hate about the ruler's first off? Did you replace the insoles as well?


----------



## Fire Rose

jasyn said:


> Would you be able to share photos of the differences between the remind liners & the ones from the ruler's wide? What did you hate about the ruler's first off? Did you replace the insoles as well?


I can try to get some photos.

My main complaint about the Rulers is that after ~40 days the liners were completely packed out and the boots are pretty soft, so I was getting a ton of slop, which is to be expected. Other than that I think the toe box of the Ruler liner was just the wrong shape for my toes, so I kept getting toe pain, and the liner laces were giving me a pressure point. I have size 6, EE wide feet and since Burton stopped selling the size 6 for this year I wanted to get as much life out of my boots as possible. The Remind liners also seem stiffer than the Ruler liners, which is a plus for me.

I replaced the insoles as soon as I got the boots.


----------



## silverkw

Want to chime in a bit since I have been following this thread for a while.

My feet profile is a bit on the wide side but not by much, still I have been struggling finding boots that fit me well.

Left	Length 254 mm	Width 94mm
Right Length 257 mm Width 95mm

I had a pair of Salomon Malamute size 8 (260) for a while. It fits fair, although my left feet tends to move a bit after a few runs, and my right feet would get really sore after about half day of riding. After finding out that my feet are on border line between D and E, I figured the reason for sore right foot was because the boots were too narrow, and size 8 was probably too big for my left foot, although downsizing would mean even narrower right boots.

So after some research, I ordered from Adidas Canada website, two pairs of Adidas Response ADV (25% off during the Cyber week), size 7.5 (255) and size 8 (260). I just got them today. 

Initial observation, they seem to be 1:1 lasting since the shells are about 5mm difference in length between size 7.5 and 8. I tried both pairs with brand new SmartWool PHD Slopestyle light socks.

First tried size 8. They were unbelievably comfortable immediately, while still having a strong heel hold, because of the narrow heel in the liner. I do have a bit wiggle room in the toe box for both feet.

Size 7.5 is not giving me any pressure points, other than more firm heel hold, which can be a bit uncomfortable. When I bent my knees, I can feel a bit of relief of pressure in toe box.

Neither size gave me side pressure on my right feet that I felt with the Salomon, which is great.

After a few more tries in the sizes, I feel that after a bit of use, 7.5 will be a better fit than 8 for me, although not as comfortable right away. I will be up on the slopes this weekend with the 7.5 and see how that went.


----------



## Wiredsport

silverkw said:


> Want to chime in a bit since I have been following this thread for a while.
> 
> My feet profile is a bit on the wide side but not by much, still I have been struggling finding boots that fit me well.
> 
> Left	Length 254 mm	Width 94mm
> Right Length 257 mm Width 95mm
> 
> I had a pair of Salomon Malamute size 8 (260) for a while. It fits fair, although my left feet tends to move a bit after a few runs, and my right feet would get really sore after about half day of riding. After finding out that my feet are on border line between D and E, I figured the reason for sore right foot was because the boots were too narrow, and size 8 was probably too big for my left foot, although downsizing would mean even narrower right boots.
> 
> So after some research, I ordered from Adidas Canada website, two pairs of Adidas Response ADV (25% off during the Cyber week), size 7.5 (255) and size 8 (260). I just got them today.
> 
> Initial observation, they seem to be 1:1 lasting since the shells are about 5mm difference in length between size 7.5 and 8. I tried both pairs with brand new SmartWool PHD Slopestyle light socks.
> 
> First tried size 8. They were unbelievably comfortable immediately, while still having a strong heel hold, because of the narrow heel in the liner. I do have a bit wiggle room in the toe box for both feet.
> 
> Size 7.5 is not giving me any pressure points, other than more firm heel hold, which can be a bit uncomfortable. When I bent my knees, I can feel a bit of relief of pressure in toe box.
> 
> Neither size gave me side pressure on my right feet that I felt with the Salomon, which is great.
> 
> After a few more tries in the sizes, I feel that after a bit of use, 7.5 will be a better fit than 8 for me, although not as comfortable right away. I will be up on the slopes this weekend with the 7.5 and see how that went.


Hi Dude,

Stoked to have you on the sizing threads . FWIW your feet are a "standard" D in both Mondo 255 (7.5) and Mondo 260 (size 8) based on your provided measurements. You do not need to limit yourself to wide models (and should not). Do to your right/left discrepancy it would be suggested that you size to the larger foot at Mondo 260 or size 8.


----------



## silverkw

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Dude,
> Stoked to have you on the sizing threads . FWIW your feet are a "standard" D in both Mondo 255 (7.5) and Mondo 260 (size 8) based on your provided measurements. You do not need to limit yourself to wide models (and should not). Do to your right/left discrepancy it would be suggested that you size to the larger foot at Mondo 260 or size 8.


Hi Wired! Thanks for the work you've done with the online tool and such. I was told every time someone measured my feet that I have "between D and E" feet. Maybe there's something wrong with my own measurements, I will try to do it again tonight. 

My right foot would be more comfortable with 8, but being regular, I always felt that my left foot did not get enough engagement in size 8 boots. I'd be willing to sacrifice a bit comfort on my right if it means better performance. I have always been in mondo size 255 ski boots and both feet are fine (though I could not stand the 100mm last and had to go with at least 102mm in ski boots). In any case, I still have 2 days to try and decide if the 7.5 is going to work. 

Through my trial in the last couple of months, I also experienced first-hand the different length from different brands. I could not get into size 7.5 of 32 Lashed without way too much pressure all over my toe box. While I found size 7.5 Salomon Synapse almost perfect in length, they are giving me a lot of side pressure around my arch area, and from my experience with my own size 8 Malamute, this means sore feet arch after a few hours of riding.

Thanks again!


----------



## Wiredsport

silverkw said:


> Hi Wired! Thanks for the work you've done with the online tool and such. I was told every time someone measured my feet that I have "between D and E" feet. Maybe there's something wrong with my own measurements, I will try to do it again tonight.


Yup, let's get a look at those measurements. That is always the best place to start.


----------



## RHWallaceIII

*Ruler...Wides???*

First time long time. Posting here because this is the thread I've been reading for over a year!

I have big feet. Admitting you have that problem is the first step. I've been using this thread and a plethora of sizing charts in researching which boots I should try for wide feet. The Burton Ruler Wides seem to be the only option, which I'm cool with. 

First things first, my longest/widest foot is my right, measuring 10.5 x 4.375, or Mondo 266 x 111 wide (EEE). I'm also a little "thick" from the top of my mid-foot to the bottom arch. Didn't measure that though - I lack the equipment and the dexterity to measure that part of my foot. In running shoes I wear a well fit Brooks 11.5 EEE, so trusting this thread (not for lack of trusting Wiredsport though!) was a bit interesting for me. How in the world should I fit into a boot somewhere between 8.5 and 9.5 when my sneakers fit like a glove?! Then I kept reading and realized I just needed to trust the posts and get over myself.

There is not a single shop within 85 miles of me (Darkside Snowboards in Vermont is the closest) that carries the Ruler Wide, so I've been forced to order them online and I've tried two sizes so far, returning both. I ordered a 10 from Backcountry and had a lot of heal lift. The toe box felt amazing though. So I took the next leap and tried a 9. According to the charts and measurements I had a good chance of fitting into a 9 so I ordered that from Snowcountrysports. That didn't fit at all. Toes were crushed (as was my stoke for hoping they would work) and I couldn't get my heal all the way down into the boot, even jumping up and down. I pulled the footbed out wondering why they were so tight and found that the footbed was smaller than my foot. And not just a little, like my pinky toe and the outer half of my foot were hanging over by almost an inch. Checked the box, checked the sizing and name on the boot tongue and it all said Ruler Wide. I know in other posts they say tracing your foot isn't an accurate way to transfer your foots true size and shape onto a surface but I had to do that, because when I stood on the foot bed my foot completely covered it and you couldn't tell where it was. Then I traced the foot bed outline over that and, well, a pictures worth a 1,000 words...

Looking at all sorts of charts a size 9 EEE should be about 4 1/4" wide, which is right about where my foot is. Are foot beds not a true indication of the measurement of the width of the boot? I emailed Burton Monday and followed up on Thursday but keep getting a response that they will get back to me about it "soon". I've ordered a 9 1/2 from Snowcountrysports that should be here Monday, 12/11. I'm hoping those work but I'm getting a little discouraged that I'm a freak and will never find a boot that fits :crazy2: 

Any thoughts or insight would be immensely appreciated.

Rich


----------



## bowb

Wiredsport said:


> bowb said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been using the wrong size boot for over twenty years and thanks to this thread I now know why. Thank you kind strangers from the internet.
> 
> I just spent the entire day trying to track down boots that will fit. I even tried going back to the last place that sold me boots 2 sizes too big that still scrunched my little toe into the side.
> 
> What I learned was that my local shops try but the people I talked to really don't know how to fit a boot. I was riding a K2 Raider size 10, but should be in an 8. My long foot measured 259 with a 4 inch width which puts me right in between an E an EE.
> 
> A shop offered to order in some Burton EEE Rulers without a deposit so I took them up on it. How would I know if they are too wide, and if they are can anything be done to shrink them a bit? I skipped going boarding today with my son and in-laws because my current boots are so not right and are unbearable after two runs. I can't wait to get this sorted.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Bowb,
> 
> 4 inches is 10.2 cm which is EE width. The range for EE at size 8 is 10.0 to 10.4 cm. The Ruler Wide in mondo 260 (size 8) will be the best fit. The boot is designed for EEE but as there are no other boots designed for over E width, this will be your best option (and far superior to your previous solution).
> 
> STOKED!
Click to expand...

I just got the boots and after the heat mold they feel awesome and my little toe didn't go numb. I also educated the shop on boot fitting (as little as I know) and told them to come check this thread out. Thanks for helping me get this sorted.


----------



## BC Snowbeard

@Wiredsport and anyone else who's got the Ruler Wides,

How much can I expect them to pack out?

I picked up a pair in my mondo size (9), after my Adidas Tactical ADV started giving me nerve damage on my last trip. I gave the Rulers their maiden voyage today, and while they rulers eliminated the top-instep hot spot and nerve damage problem (and in general they feel like they fit much better, and had much better board-feel) I ran into one big problem: Both forefeet go numb within half a run, and it feels like trying to ride with cinderblocks for feet.

I tried everything from adjusting my bindings, to lacing the boots as loose as I could without flying out of them, and the problem persisted in varying degrees. It did get slightly better toward the end of the day, which gives me hope that I don't have to continue searching, but I need to know if it's worth the continued pain to break them in until my feet can breathe again.

I've had them properly heat-molded, so today's adventure was a bit of a surprise to me. I expected a bit of soreness/foot fatigue as I broke them in, but this feels well outside what is normal or tolerable for breaking in new boots.

Worst case scenario, would sizing up to 9.5 be a viable alternative?


----------



## Rip154

Maybe they just arent for you, and your feet break before the boots do.


----------



## Deacon

They pack out a lot and are soft to boot. I got three seasons out of mine, but I had to keep adding foam to tighten them up...


----------



## SlvrDragon50

BC Snowbeard said:


> @Wiredsport and anyone else who's got the Ruler Wides,
> 
> How much can I expect them to pack out?
> 
> I picked up a pair in my mondo size (9), after my Adidas Tactical ADV started giving me nerve damage on my last trip. I gave the Rulers their maiden voyage today, and while they rulers eliminated the top-instep hot spot and nerve damage problem (and in general they feel like they fit much better, and had much better board-feel) I ran into one big problem: Both forefeet go numb within half a run, and it feels like trying to ride with cinderblocks for feet.
> 
> I tried everything from adjusting my bindings, to lacing the boots as loose as I could without flying out of them, and the problem persisted in varying degrees. It did get slightly better toward the end of the day, which gives me hope that I don't have to continue searching, but I need to know if it's worth the continued pain to break them in until my feet can breathe again.
> 
> I've had them properly heat-molded, so today's adventure was a bit of a surprise to me. I expected a bit of soreness/foot fatigue as I broke them in, but this feels well outside what is normal or tolerable for breaking in new boots.
> 
> Worst case scenario, would sizing up to 9.5 be a viable alternative?


It took me about 10-12 more hours after heat molding to fit comfortably. Wiredsport said they would pack out 1 size.


----------



## BC Snowbeard

Gotcha - thanks for the input, everyone!

My feet are already pretty broken, so I'll bend these boots to my will. 

As far as packing out goes - I live in Vancouver, so I figure I'll stop by Intuition for a new liner when I need to. Should stiffen them up a bit as well, if need be.


----------



## Wiredsport

BC Snowbeard said:


> @Wiredsport and anyone else who's got the Ruler Wides,
> 
> How much can I expect them to pack out?


Hi BC,

Typical is ~ 1 cm or 1 full foot size. Boots will certainly gain in all dimensions. I never like to hear of numbness. It is odd that this improved over the course of the day. Things almost always get worse . That was likely due to your lacing change and I would be very mindful of that, especially during break in. You could ask the heat fitter to do a localized fit to make more room around your wide forefoot. I would start with one day of trying your new lacing and then go to that as a backup plan. Please let us know you this progresses for you.


----------



## snowklinger

Deacon said:


> They pack out a lot and are* soft to boot*. I got three seasons out of mine, but I had to keep adding foam to tighten them up...


what are soft? ruiers?


----------



## bowb

I have been on the hill four times with my ruler wides and I am getting some numbness on the top of my right front foot. It feels like there is a spot when the liner is in the boot that drop downs a bit into the top of my foot which is also close to where the width of binding strap is located. Any ideas on how to go about fixing this?


----------



## Wiredsport

bowb said:


> I have been on the hill four times with my ruler wides and I am getting some numbness on the top of my right front foot. It feels like there is a spot when the liner is in the boot that drop downs a bit into the top of my foot which is also close to where the width of binding strap is located. Any ideas on how to go about fixing this?


Please let us know your binding model. In some instances your strap can be moved or the relation can be changed by other binding adjustments. Please post some pictures of your mounted bindings with the boots tightly laced and tightly strapped in.


----------



## Fire Rose

Deacon said:


> They pack out a lot and are soft to boot. I got three seasons out of mine, but I had to keep adding foam to tighten them up...


Do you know about how many days you had in them?
I got mine at the beginning of last season and did ~45 days. Replaced the liner this season and have done maybe 10 more days. I was hoping they would last to the end of this season since I'm mostly foot pain free now but they are just so soft.


----------



## thefrencharmy

@Wiredsport Thanks for all the helpful info in this thread.

I had been riding on a pair of 2015 size 10 Burton Concord Dual BOAs and I've always had intense pain at my pinkie toe and the connecting foot area (5th metatarsal I believe)

Measured my feet and got the following:

~279-280mm in length from heel to big toe
~110mm or 4.33 inches in width

Does this mean I have to get wide-specific boots, like the Burton Ruler Wide? Or can I get away with another brand that may be wider by default?

I went into a store and tried out the K2 raider and the K2 maysis in size 10 and 10.5

Both seemed OK on the width and size 10's seemed to have my big toe right against the front of the boot, while the 10.5 gives me like 1-2mm of wiggle room before my toe hit the front

Bindings are 2014 Rome 390 Boss L/XL

Any insights would be appreciated


----------



## snowklinger

thefrencharmy said:


> @Wiredsport Thanks for all the helpful info in this thread.
> 
> I had been riding on a pair of 2015 size 10 Burton Concord Dual BOAs and I've always had intense pain at my pinkie toe and the connecting foot area (5th metatarsal I believe)
> 
> Measured my feet and got the following:
> 
> ~279-280mm in length from heel to big toe
> ~110mm or 4.33 inches in width
> 
> Does this mean I have to get wide-specific boots, like the Burton Ruler Wide? Or can I get away with another brand that may be wider by default?
> 
> I went into a store and tried out the K2 raider and the K2 maysis in size 10 and 10.5
> 
> Both seemed OK on the width and size 10's seemed to have my big toe right against the front of the boot, while the 10.5 gives me like 1-2mm of wiggle room before my toe hit the front
> 
> Bindings are 2014 Rome 390 Boss L/XL
> 
> Any insights would be appreciated


dont buy boots with ANY wiggle room

one sec your feet wiggle, the next they will be flopping around like a fish out of water

do whatever Wiredsport says, especially pictures of feet.


----------



## SlvrDragon50

snowklinger said:


> dont buy boots with ANY wiggle room
> 
> one sec your feet wiggle, the next they will be flopping around like a fish out of water
> 
> do whatever Wiredsport says, especially pictures of feet.


Too true. Very happy I stopped here before I bought my boots. Really sucked the first couple of days, but it was worth it.


----------



## Deacon

snowklinger said:


> what are soft? ruiers?


Yeah, the boots are soft to begin with. Comfy though. 



Fire Rose said:


> Do you know about how many days you had in them?
> I got mine at the beginning of last season and did ~45 days. Replaced the liner this season and have done maybe 10 more days. I was hoping they would last to the end of this season since I'm mostly foot pain free now but they are just so soft.


I probably had 50-60 days in them. I started adding material after around 30. They’re still rideable, but I’m working on these Adidas Sambas right now.


----------



## Fire Rose

Deacon said:


> I probably had 50-60 days in them. I started adding material after around 30. They’re still rideable, but I’m working on these Adidas Sambas right now.


About the same then. I started wearing thicker socks last season to take up the extra space.

I feel like I'm getting almost no forward support anymore. As in when the boots are completely laced up and my foot flat on the floor I can bend my ankle almost completely forward (driving my knee forward) with very little resistance/support, if that makes any sense.

Trying to find new boots sounds horrible though. Nowhere around here sells size 6, I'm probably going to have to order online and hope something fits.


----------



## Wiredsport

thefrencharmy said:


> @Wiredsport
> ~279-280mm in length from heel to big toe
> ~110mm or 4.33 inches in width
> 
> Does this mean I have to get wide-specific boots, like the Burton Ruler Wide? Or can I get away with another brand that may be wider by default?
> 
> I went into a store and tried out the K2 raider and the K2 maysis in size 10 and 10.5


Hi,

11.0 cm at 28.0cm length is in the middle of the range for EE width. I would likely be best if you would post up some images of your bare feet being measured. Let's confirm the above and get on to some suggestions. What SK wrote is correct about wiggle room. We are looking for firm pressure into the compliant materials of the liner. Wiggle room is not your friend, particularly in a new boot. 

STOKED!


----------



## Maxomoto

Thank you all for this thread! Especially Wiredsport. Such a relief to finally (after 32 years on boards) to understand the cause of all that pain. So:

These are my feet (I measured according to the thread measurement rules ) - measured twice, mid day)
LEFT 257/101
RIGHT 252/102

(I had a second measurement after a long day and it was L258/101 and 253/103)

So this would put me at 
LEFT 7.5EE
RIGHT 8.0E/EE

Correct?

My questions:
- Should I get 7.5 or 8.0 (or both and mix?)
- Only options seem to be Burton Ruler Wide and maybe Adidas, correct?
- I often read about the "heatfitting" that should be done to the Ruler Wide. I have to order the Boot(s) online - can I do that myself? How?^

Thanks and best from Berlin

Max

Update: I odered now Burton Ruler Wide in 7.5 and 8.0 and Adidas Samba ADV in 7.5, 8.0 and 8.5 and Adidas Tatctical ADV in 8.5. I hope I will be lucky and one pair fits. I could even try mixing two sizes on the Ruler and the Samba.


----------



## thefrencharmy

@Wiredsport



Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> 11.0 cm at 28.0cm length is in the middle of the range for EE width. I would likely be best if you would post up some images of your bare feet being measured. Let's confirm the above and get on to some suggestions. What SK wrote is correct about wiggle room. We are looking for firm pressure into the compliant materials of the liner. Wiggle room is not your friend, particularly in a new boot.
> 
> STOKED!


Hey,

Did the measurement the proper way, with my heel against the wall, and got 27.6cm length x 11cm width

I outlined of my foot on a piece of paper to do the measurements:




























Here's one without using the wall, which shows the 28cm length from earlier.










I used a Brannock device in store and that put me somewhere in between a 10 and a 10.5.

I've also tried my friend's size 9.5 K2 raiders, which was way too tight on the front, while the width felt fine, so I'm still pretty sure I should shoot for a 10.

What do you think?


----------



## Wiredsport

Maxomoto said:


> Thank you all for this thread! Especially Wiredsport. Such a relief to finally (after 32 years on boards) to understand the cause of all that pain. So:
> 
> These are my feet (I measured according to the thread measurement rules ) - measured twice, mid day)
> LEFT 257/101
> RIGHT 252/102
> 
> (I had a second measurement after a long day and it was L258/101 and 253/103)
> 
> So this would put me at
> LEFT 7.5EE
> RIGHT 8.0E/EE
> 
> Correct?
> 
> My questions:
> - Should I get 7.5 or 8.0 (or both and mix?)
> - Only options seem to be Burton Ruler Wide and maybe Adidas, correct?
> - I often read about the "heatfitting" that should be done to the Ruler Wide. I have to order the Boot(s) online - can I do that myself? How?^
> 
> Thanks and best from Berlin
> 
> Max
> 
> Update: I odered now Burton Ruler Wide in 7.5 and 8.0 and Adidas Samba ADV in 7.5, 8.0 and 8.5 and Adidas Tatctical ADV in 8.5. I hope I will be lucky and one pair fits. I could even try mixing two sizes on the Ruler and the Samba.


Hi,

You are correct on all of those Mondo sizes and with he boots that you have ordered you will find a good fit. Base on those numbers you will want to avoid size 8.5. My suggestion would be Mondo 260 if you stick with a single size. 

STOKED!


----------



## Wiredsport

thefrencharmy said:


> @Wiredsport
> 
> 
> 
> Hey,
> 
> Did the measurement the proper way, with my heel against the wall, and got 27.6cm length x 11cm width
> 
> I outlined of my foot on a piece of paper to do the measurements:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's one without using the wall, which shows the 28cm length from earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used a Brannock device in store and that put me somewhere in between a 10 and a 10.5.
> 
> I've also tried my friend's size 9.5 K2 raiders, which was way too tight on the front, while the width felt fine, so I'm still pretty sure I should shoot for a 10.
> 
> What do you think?


Hi,

Drawing an outline is unreliable as it tends to "grow" the foot. You can see this with your length measurement in regards to the outline. For width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot. 

Thanks


----------



## Maxomoto

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> You are correct on all of those Mondo sizes and with he boots that you have ordered you will find a good fit. Base on those numbers you will want to avoid size 8.5. My suggestion would be Mondo 260 if you stick with a single size.
> 
> STOKED!


Thanks. Any chance on answering my question re how to "heat fit" the Ruler Wide Boot on my own? Possible or not?

Thanks

Max


----------



## Wiredsport

Maxomoto said:


> Thanks. Any chance on answering my question re how to "heat fit" the Ruler Wide Boot on my own? Possible or not?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Max


http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/225057-heat-fit-faq-love-your-feet.html


----------



## thefrencharmy

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> Drawing an outline is unreliable as it tends to "grow" the foot. You can see this with your length measurement in regards to the outline. For width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot.
> 
> Thanks


It looks like it's 10.7cm when measured this way:


----------



## Wiredsport

thefrencharmy said:


> It looks like it's 10.7cm when measured this way:


Please let me know both lengths and both widths measured without outlines.

Thanks.


----------



## snowklinger

Deacon said:


> Yeah, the boots are soft to begin with. Comfy though.


nice I'm glad I gave up that goosechase, I would have been disappointed.

Just got home to a box of k2 t1's and 4 pairs of Reminds. I'm starting with the Destins and ill put Medics in there when they pack out.

Not sure how riding in the morning will be, but I can confirm that these boots fit with the same wide last of the Darko I tried on last week.

Those were 8.5's and snug but I really wanted to send it with the fit this time and ordered 8s.

These puppies are stiff i'm stoked.


----------



## thefrencharmy

@Wiredsport



Wiredsport said:


> Please let me know both lengths and both widths measured without outlines.
> 
> Thanks.


Length: looks to be 273mm in the pic.










width: 107mm


----------



## Wiredsport

thefrencharmy said:


> @Wiredsport
> 
> 
> 
> Length: looks to be 273mm in the pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> width: 107mm



Hi,

So one foot is 273 length and 107 width. What is the other foot? Sorry for the long process, I want to make sure we get this right for you .


----------



## thefrencharmy

@Wiredsport



Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> So one foot is 273 length and 107 width. What is the other foot? Sorry for the long process, I want to make sure we get this right for you .


Right foot: 107mm x 273mm
Left foot: 105mm x 272mm


----------



## Wiredsport

thefrencharmy said:


> @Wiredsport
> 
> 
> 
> Right foot: 107mm x 273mm
> Left foot: 105mm x 272mm


Hi French,

Those measurements are Mondo 275 or size 9.5 in snowboard boots. You are an EE width. Only the Burton Ruler Wide is designed for above E width. I would suggest that boot in size 9.5.

STOKED!


----------



## kingslay

Good news fellow Bigfooters... 
idk if anyone posted this already but there will be a *Burton Photon wide* next year.
Finally a more responsive wide Boot from Burton. Not a fan of boa... but i won´t complain.


----------



## Ssskyek

*Excellent*

Yes! Wide sizes please, in women’s too.


----------



## Wiredsport

kingslay said:


> Good news fellow Bigfooters...
> idk if anyone posted this already but there will be a *Burton Photon wide* next year.
> Finally a more responsive wide Boot from Burton. Not a fan of boa... but i won´t complain.


I visited Burton at WWSRA today and can confirm that the Photon Wide was in the catalog (no sample of wide at the show). Another piece of good news. Salomon is doing a double Boa version of the Dialogue in Wide (E width). Again no sample, but the double BOA Dialogue looks amazing and this will be the Wide version of that boot.

STOKED!


----------



## bowb

Wiredsport said:


> bowb said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been on the hill four times with my ruler wides and I am getting some numbness on the top of my right front foot. It feels like there is a spot when the liner is in the boot that drop downs a bit into the top of my foot which is also close to where the width of binding strap is located. Any ideas on how to go about fixing this?
> 
> 
> 
> Please let us know your binding model. In some instances your strap can be moved or the relation can be changed by other binding adjustments. Please post some pictures of your mounted bindings with the boots tightly laced and tightly strapped in.
Click to expand...

I finally had some time to take a closer look at this issue. There is a stitching on the right boot that definitely sticks in further than on my left causing the hot spot. Anything I can do to fix this?


----------



## fullvermonty

I'm so grateful to have found this thread, and especially to see all the helpful advice from wiredsport. 

Would you possibly have any suggestions for a woman's boot?

My feet are ridiculous - one is shorter but wider, the other is longer but narrower. High arches, wide feet, average to narrow heels. Sigh. 

Right now I wear an ancient pair of size 8.5 Ride boots. The left one is OK as far as the length, but too narrow across the instep. 

My right foot feels like it's slopping around from front to back, while at the same time being super cramped across the arch/instep. Both give me the dreaded heel lift. Yay me.

I measured according to your instructions:

Left, 24.5cm long x 9.8 cm wide

Right, 23.8cm long x 11 cm wide

I'd dearly love to get a pair of boots that didn't leave my feet aching and crampy and numb all at the same time. 

Is there any hope?

Thank you!!!


----------



## Wiredsport

bowb said:


> I finally had some time to take a closer look at this issue. There is a stitching on the right boot that definitely sticks in further than on my left causing the hot spot. Anything I can do to fix this?


Hi,

If that is a genuine boot defect you would want to involve the reseller or Manufacturer to get you a replacement liner.


----------



## Wiredsport

fullvermonty said:


> I'm so grateful to have found this thread, and especially to see all the helpful advice from wiredsport.
> 
> Would you possibly have any suggestions for a woman's boot?
> 
> My feet are ridiculous - one is shorter but wider, the other is longer but narrower. High arches, wide feet, average to narrow heels. Sigh.
> 
> Right now I wear an ancient pair of size 8.5 Ride boots. The left one is OK as far as the length, but too narrow across the instep.
> 
> My right foot feels like it's slopping around from front to back, while at the same time being super cramped across the arch/instep. Both give me the dreaded heel lift. Yay me.
> 
> I measured according to your instructions:
> 
> Left, 24.5cm long x 9.8 cm wide
> 
> Right, 23.8cm long x 11 cm wide
> 
> I'd dearly love to get a pair of boots that didn't leave my feet aching and crampy and numb all at the same time.
> 
> Is there any hope?
> 
> Thank you!!!


Hi,

Let's start by confirming those measurements and then we will see if we can find you some improvement. Please post up images of your feet being measured for both length and width.

Thanks


----------



## bowb

Wiredsport said:


> bowb said:
> 
> 
> 
> I finally had some time to take a closer look at this issue. There is a stitching on the right boot that definitely sticks in further than on my left causing the hot spot. Anything I can do to fix this?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> If that is a genuine boot defect you would want to involve the reseller or Manufacturer to get you a replacement liner.
Click to expand...

I took some time working on it and got it pushed in and relaxed a bit. I went boarding today and it no longer bothers me.


----------



## base615

Just received some ruler wides still too big for my length but they're still tight as buggery, especially across the instep. I'm hoping a heat treatment and maybe thinner insoles can work but I'm starting to think I'm going to be out of luck.


----------



## fr3nzy

Hey folks. I'm just getting into snowboarding as my wife and I recently moved to the Denver area and she's been boarding since middle school. Knowing I have wide feet and having trouble getting comfortable in the rentals, I started searching and found this thread. A lot of great, eye opening info.

My measurements are thus:
Length -- R: 239mm, L: 238mm
Width -- 3 15/16" for both.

Using Wired's size calculator and width charts I'm coming up with a US6 EE/EEE. The rental shop was getting me into a 6, so win there, but the lack of wide boot has me loosening everything throughout my 6hrs on the mountain very regularly. Was basically loosening everything in between every run to keep comfortable and blood flowing. Reading this thread I had real hope about the Burton Ruler Wides, but in looking it doesn't look like the Wide gets made in a Men's 6.

At 5'4" (on a good day) I'm fairly short for a guy and my short, wide feet have been annoying my entire life.

Thoughts? There have been conflicting posts here about thirtytwo boots fitting wider feet. I'm hoping to get into a shop this week or next and see if I can even find a 6 in stock regardless of width - I typically have no luck on this front with other footwear and have to hope for the best with an online order (or size up 1-2 sizes).

Thanks! And super stoked to finally getting into snowboarding!


----------



## Fire Rose

fr3nzy said:


> Hey folks. I'm just getting into snowboarding as my wife and I recently moved to the Denver area and she's been boarding since middle school. Knowing I have wide feet and having trouble getting comfortable in the rentals, I started searching and found this thread. A lot of great, eye opening info.
> 
> My measurements are thus:
> Length -- R: 239mm, L: 238mm
> Width -- 3 15/16" for both.
> 
> Using Wired's size calculator and width charts I'm coming up with a US6 EE/EEE. The rental shop was getting me into a 6, so win there, but the lack of wide boot has me loosening everything throughout my 6hrs on the mountain very regularly. Was basically loosening everything in between every run to keep comfortable and blood flowing. Reading this thread I had real hope about the Burton Ruler Wides, but in looking it doesn't look like the Wide gets made in a Men's 6.
> 
> At 5'4" (on a good day) I'm fairly short for a guy and my short, wide feet have been annoying my entire life.
> 
> Thoughts? There have been conflicting posts here about thirtytwo boots fitting wider feet. I'm hoping to get into a shop this week or next and see if I can even find a 6 in stock regardless of width - I typically have no luck on this front with other footwear and have to hope for the best with an online order (or size up 1-2 sizes).
> 
> Thanks! And super stoked to finally getting into snowboarding!


I'm pretty much in the same situation as you. Wide size 6 feet. I'm lucky enough that I got a pair of size 6 Ruler Wide last year but they are too soft now. I bought a Remind Liner to replace the stock liner and that worked ok for awhile, but the boot shell just wasn't going to last any longer.

I bought a pair of 32 TM-2 and thought they would work. Got them heat fit and have done a couple runs in them with the stock liner. I was in so much pain after 2 runs I couldn't take it. I put the Remind Liner in them yesterday and it was a lot better. Still getting a pressure point though so I'll see if I can make them work.

Anyways, good luck. Size 6 boots are hard to find, especially in store, depending on what you're looking for. Make sure you stay away from single boa boots.


----------



## Maxomoto

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> You are correct on all of those Mondo sizes and with he boots that you have ordered you will find a good fit. Base on those numbers you will want to avoid size 8.5. My suggestion would be Mondo 260 if you stick with a single size.
> 
> STOKED!


OK. After ordering a lot of Boots and many many tries I have decided to go with the Burton Ruler Wide in US7.5. Thanks for the help!

Some comments:
1. The Burton 8.0 was actually "shorter" than the Burton 7.5 based on pressure against my toes, but overall a lot looser - so I decided on the 7.5
2. If the Burton is a EEE - and I think it is, because according to the table my feet are EE and it feels like I have sufficient space on the sides - no nasty pressure. The Adidas Samba is a E width I would say. I did fit me not too bad, but I got pressure on the side of the feet after about 10 minutes.
3. Overall the Borton Ruler fits well, but it really is not a great Boot. It does not submit movements that well to the Board. It feels stiffer than it actually is. I overall liked the Adidas Samba a lot more - but that didnt fit. I really hope that Burton puts out another Boot in Wide next season or Adidas starts to offer a Wide version of their Boots.

Still didn't do the heat moulding of my Liner - would appreciate if anybody could help me with the Target temperature via PM.

Best

Max


----------



## unsuspected

Maxomoto said:


> OK. After ordering a lot of Boots and many many tries I have decided to go with the Burton Ruler Wide in US7.5. Thanks for the help!
> 
> Some comments:
> 1. The Burton 8.0 was actually "shorter" than the Burton 7.5 based on pressure against my toes, but overall a lot looser - so I decided on the 7.5
> 2. If the Burton is a EEE - and I think it is, because according to the table my feet are EE and it feels like I have sufficient space on the sides - no nasty pressure. The Adidas Samba is a E width I would say. I did fit me not too bad, but I got pressure on the side of the feet after about 10 minutes.
> 3. Overall the Borton Ruler fits well, but it really is not a great Boot. It does not submit movements that well to the Board. It feels stiffer than it actually is. I overall liked the Adidas Samba a lot more - but that didnt fit. I really hope that Burton puts out another Boot in Wide next season or Adidas starts to offer a Wide version of their Boots.
> 
> Still didn't do the heat moulding of my Liner - would appreciate if anybody could help me with the Target temperature via PM.
> 
> Best
> 
> Max


Samba is Adidas most narrow modell, try Superstars (soft), Tactical(stiffer) or Acerra (stiff). I had Ruler Wides but bought Tacticals and Acerras for this season. They are EE-EEE lasts. My feet are 26,5cm long and 10cm wide fit good in Adidas, no need for wide modells.

Burton is making the Photon in wide for next season.


----------



## Maxomoto

unsuspected said:


> Samba is Adidas most narrow modell, try Superstars (soft), Tactical(stiffer) or Acerra (stiff). I had Ruler Wides but bought Tacticals and Acerras for this season. They are EE-EEE lasts. My feet are 26,5cm long and 10cm wide fit good in Adidas, no need for wide modells.
> 
> Burton is making the Photon in wide for next season.


Thanks Unsuspected. It is impossible to find Tacticals or Acerras in my size 7.5US anywhere in Europe. I tried. I ordered a pair of Superstars in the UK and will have look. Worst case I will ride the Ruler this year and then get the Photon or a new Adidas early next season.

Best

Max


----------



## fr3nzy

BLUF: I wish boot manufacturers made their boots the same size if they have the same size number on them!

In the absence of a wide boot made for my short feet, I figure I'm relegated to finding a boot that fits wider with a heat moldable insert and not using a single boa system. So I popped off to my local shop after work to see if they had *any* size 6's and low and behold, they had none. Not surprising. Even knowing I had wide feet, the sales guy suggested I tried a Woman's 7, which they have plenty of, as an option. I obliged him, wouldn't be the first time I had to buy a neutral-looking woman's footwear. Much to my surprise, the toes didn't fit. Like they were actually crunched up. Since that should've been the same size, sales guy suggested I try a Mens 7. So he pulled out a DC boot (only one in a 7) and they actually fit. Boot was overly soft and I didn't like the pattern, so I didn't buy them, but they handled the width and length.

So, I'm back to knowing I'm a size 6 (truly a Mondopoint 24), but now I guess I can't trust boot makers to make that the right size. Tonight I'm going to order 2 pairs of thirtytwo Lashed boots, one in a size 6 and one in a 7 and I'll just keep the one that fits best. They come in either traditional or double boa systems, so I'm hoping that because of this I'll be able mold the insert and keep the toe box looser to accommodate my wide foot.

Just figured I'd share my unfortunate solution to short, wide feet. Hopefully by the time I need another boot there will be more options (as in, an actual wide boot in my size).


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

fr3nzy said:


> BLUF: I wish boot manufacturers made their boots the same size if they have the same size number on them!
> 
> In the absence of a wide boot made for my short feet, I figure I'm relegated to finding a boot that fits wider with a heat moldable insert and not using a single boa system. So I popped off to my local shop after work to see if they had *any* size 6's and low and behold, they had none. Not surprising. Even knowing I had wide feet, the sales guy suggested I tried a Woman's 7, which they have plenty of, as an option. I obliged him, wouldn't be the first time I had to buy a neutral-looking woman's footwear. Much to my surprise, the toes didn't fit. Like they were actually crunched up. Since that should've been the same size, sales guy suggested I try a Mens 7. So he pulled out a DC boot (only one in a 7) and they actually fit. Boot was overly soft and I didn't like the pattern, so I didn't buy them, but they handled the width and length.
> 
> So, I'm back to knowing I'm a size 6 (truly a Mondopoint 24), but now I guess I can't trust boot makers to make that the right size. Tonight I'm going to order 2 pairs of thirtytwo Lashed boots, one in a size 6 and one in a 7 and I'll just keep the one that fits best. They come in either traditional or double boa systems, so I'm hoping that because of this I'll be able mold the insert and keep the toe box looser to accommodate my wide foot.
> 
> Just figured I'd share my unfortunate solution to short, wide feet. Hopefully by the time I need another boot there will be more options (as in, an actual wide boot in my size).


Good luck man. If anything, you know what size you are and that's the win right there. You took the time to measure properly and figure out what you need. Salomon also makes wide boots as well in case you missed it, but unsure if they have a 6 available. 

Thank you for sharing your experience as hopefully boot manufacturers will start to accommodate us wide-footers.


----------



## fr3nzy

Matty_B_Bop said:


> Good luck man. If anything, you know what size you are and that's the win right there. You took the time to measure properly and figure out what you need. Salomon also makes wide boots as well in case you missed it, but unsure if they have a 6 available.
> 
> Thank you for sharing your experience as hopefully boot manufacturers will start to accommodate us wide-footers.


Anytime I find folks with the same issues I have, I'm more than happy to join the good fight. Thankfully for what it appears is most of the folks in this thread, they have otherwise normal length feet and just need to get the proper wide boot. While I hope I will someday find a wide size 6, I don't actually believe it will get made. I just don't think there are enough hobbit feet out there to make it worthwhile from a sales perspective. I'm honestly surprised thirtytwo even sells boots at size 5 and 6. Much like hockey skates, I assumed I'd be stuck wearing kids sizes.


----------



## Fire Rose

fr3nzy said:


> BLUF: I wish boot manufacturers made their boots the same size if they have the same size number on them!
> 
> In the absence of a wide boot made for my short feet, I figure I'm relegated to finding a boot that fits wider with a heat moldable insert and not using a single boa system. So I popped off to my local shop after work to see if they had *any* size 6's and low and behold, they had none. Not surprising. Even knowing I had wide feet, the sales guy suggested I tried a Woman's 7, which they have plenty of, as an option. I obliged him, wouldn't be the first time I had to buy a neutral-looking woman's footwear. Much to my surprise, the toes didn't fit. Like they were actually crunched up. Since that should've been the same size, sales guy suggested I try a Mens 7. So he pulled out a DC boot (only one in a 7) and they actually fit. Boot was overly soft and I didn't like the pattern, so I didn't buy them, but they handled the width and length.
> 
> So, I'm back to knowing I'm a size 6 (truly a Mondopoint 24), but now I guess I can't trust boot makers to make that the right size. Tonight I'm going to order 2 pairs of thirtytwo Lashed boots, one in a size 6 and one in a 7 and I'll just keep the one that fits best. They come in either traditional or double boa systems, so I'm hoping that because of this I'll be able mold the insert and keep the toe box looser to accommodate my wide foot.
> 
> Just figured I'd share my unfortunate solution to short, wide feet. Hopefully by the time I need another boot there will be more options (as in, an actual wide boot in my size).


Women's boots will (almost always) be narrower than men's. Every time I go into to a shop to look for boots or bindings or go to the boot fitter I get a lecture about how I should be using women's boots. They then proceed to bring out their 'widest' fitting women's boot (usually in the wrong size too), and surprise they don't fit. Anyways, I have tried on a lot of boots. Sometimes when boots are way too narrow and/or the toe box is the wrong shape it will feel like the boots are too small because my toes are actually hitting the side of the toe box on either one or both sides. Just something to watch out for. With the 32 stock liners my little toe lined up almost exactly with a seam on the side which really hurt once I was riding.

I highly recommend finding a good boot fitter. Chances are you won't be able to find a boot that's perfect out of the box but a good boot fitter should be able to help it fit better.


----------



## fr3nzy

Fire Rose said:


> Women's boots will (almost always) be narrower than men's. Every time I go into to a shop to look for boots or bindings or go to the boot fitter I get a lecture about how I should be using women's boots. They then proceed to bring out their 'widest' fitting women's boot (usually in the wrong size too), and surprise they don't fit. Anyways, I have tried on a lot of boots. Sometimes when boots are way too narrow and/or the toe box is the wrong shape it will feel like the boots are too small because my toes are actually hitting the side of the toe box on either one or both sides. Just something to watch out for. With the 32 stock liners my little toe lined up almost exactly with a seam on the side which really hurt once I was riding.
> 
> I highly recommend finding a good boot fitter. Chances are you won't be able to find a boot that's perfect out of the box but a good boot fitter should be able to help it fit better.


Yeah, I've been hit or miss with woman's boots in the past, so figured it was at least worth a shot. They were obviously too narrow, figures.
Not sure about a boot fitter in the area, but assuming one of the two Thirtytwos I ordered fit length-wise and aren't ultra pinchy in width, the local shop does free heat molding. So I got that going for me. I'll definitely be sure to keep an eye out for that seam near the little toe.


----------



## Maxomoto

unsuspected said:


> Samba is Adidas most narrow modell, try Superstars (soft), Tactical(stiffer) or Acerra (stiff). I had Ruler Wides but bought Tacticals and Acerras for this season. They are EE-EEE lasts. My feet are 26,5cm long and 10cm wide fit good in Adidas, no need for wide modells.
> 
> Burton is making the Photon in wide for next season.


UPDATE:
- Got the Adidas Superstars ADV in US 7.5
- Compared directly with the Burton Ruler Wide US 7.5

The Adidas is
- slightly longer in the Toe Box, maybe a milimeter or two
- The Insoldes are exactly the same size
- The Adidas overall is substantially wider around the heel / ankle area
- The Adidas is slightly wider in width around the toes

I would say that the Superstar is definitely an alternative to the Burton that is at least similar in width if not wider. It is quite similar in stiffness. Overall it felt to me, that is the slightly better made boot and a bit more comfortable. But people should see for themselves. *But I would say: Definitely a good thing to have one more good choice for people with EEE and above!!*

I did send back the Rulers and just Head molded the Adidas myself - now it is 5 more days until I am able to get in the mountains. Yeah.

Best

Max

PS: It is impossible to get Tacticals or Acerras in Europe in my size. I will definitely get both models from the next season (and the Burton Photon in Wide) to find a stiffer Boot for my Freeriding days next season.


----------



## Maxomoto

And unsuspected is right: The Superstar is VERY different to the Samba in Width. Feels like 1 or 2 sizes different. Samba maybe E/EE; Superstar EEE+.


----------



## unsuspected

Im always right


----------



## Toby

Maxomoto said:


> PS: It is impossible to get Tacticals or Acerras in Europe in my size. I will definitely get both models from the next season (and the Burton Photon in Wide) to find a stiffer Boot for my Freeriding days next season.


Make sure to report back how all of these compare! I'll be looking into stiffer boots as well when my current ones turn into mush.


----------



## unsuspected

Toby said:


> Make sure to report back how all of these compare! I'll be looking into stiffer boots as well when my current ones turn into mush.


Tactical(stiffer) or Acerra (stiff). I had Ruler Wides but bought Tacticals and Acerras for this season. They are EE-EEE lasts. My feet are 26,5cm long and 10cm wide fit good in Adidas, no need for wide modells.

Decided to send back the Acerra because don't need 2 pair of boots according to my GF  Definitely a sweet boot thats stiffer and higher than the Tactical. Same last and feel inside.

Have 4 hole days on the Tacticals and the feel better every run. Not heatmolded yet.


----------



## Toby

unsuspected said:


> Tactical(stiffer) or Acerra (stiff). I had Ruler Wides but bought Tacticals and Acerras for this season. They are EE-EEE lasts. My feet are 26,5cm long and 10cm wide fit good in Adidas, no need for wide modells.
> 
> Decided to send back the Acerra because don't need 2 pair of boots according to my GF  Definitely a sweet boot thats stiffer and higher than the Tactical. Same last and feel inside.


That sounds pretty good! Both stiff and reduced footprint is rad. Only concern is the hotspot I've heard some people have on top of their fot in the tactical and that I'm not sure if they make them in my size (mondo 305). - I'll probably find out when it's boot-buying-time


----------



## BC Snowbeard

Toby said:


> That sounds pretty good! Both stiff and reduced footprint is rad. Only concern is the hotspot I've heard some people have on top of their fot in the tactical and that I'm not sure if they make them in my size (mondo 305). - I'll probably find out when it's boot-buying-time



I had an absolute hell of a time dealing with that hotspot. Granted, my feet have a high arch/instep, on top of being snowshoe shaped. If you don't have too high an instep, you should be fine. If you do have a higher instep, a *very* minimal arch support, a different liner, having the tongue punched out by a bootfitter, or combo of all three works.

Personally, I put my Burton Ruler Wide liners in my Tacticals, and removed the insert I was using. All my problems disappeared after that. However, I don't think most people can get away without arch support, at least, not without a history of barefoot or minimalist footwear training (running, weight training, intrinsic foot strengthening exercises, etc).


----------



## Toby

BC Snowbeard said:


> I had an absolute hell of a time dealing with that hotspot. Granted, my feet have a high arch/instep, on top of being snowshoe shaped. If you don't have too high an instep, you should be fine. If you do have a higher instep, a *very* minimal arch support, a different liner, having the tongue punched out by a bootfitter, or combo of all three works.
> 
> Personally, I put my Burton Ruler Wide liners in my Tacticals, and removed the insert I was using. All my problems disappeared after that. However, I don't think most people can get away without arch support, at least, not without a history of barefoot or minimalist footwear training (running, weight training, intrinsic foot strengthening exercises, etc).


Okay, know that boot reviews aren't super trustworthy but when a lot of people complain on a single hotspot there must be something going on there - while I don't think I've crazy high instep but they're not totally flat either - so they are probably not for me then. Trying them on would be key, but impossible in Sweden...

A good insole with proper arch support that fits your feet does wonders if I understand most people correctly. It's maybe time to look into that, maybe some Reminds will do - but I'd probably have to try them on as well which isn't easy here too...

But it's good that there are some alternatives that aren't labeled wide, although the Photon Wide also sounds like a promissing next pair of boots. Well well, my current ones are fresh - so it'll be some time before I replace them.


----------



## unsuspected

Toby said:


> Okay, know that boot reviews aren't super trustworthy but when a lot of people complain on a single hotspot there must be something going on there - while I don't think I've crazy high instep but they're not totally flat either - so they are probably not for me then. Trying them on would be key, *but impossible in Sweden*...
> 
> A good insole with proper arch support that fits your feet does wonders if I understand most people correctly. It's maybe time to look into that, maybe some Reminds will do - but I'd probably have to try them on as well which isn't easy here too...
> 
> But it's good that there are some alternatives that aren't labeled wide, although the Photon Wide also sounds like a promissing next pair of boots. Well well, my current ones are fresh - so it'll be some time before I replace them.


Thats why i bought them with free returns


----------



## Toby

unsuspected said:


> Thats why i bought them with free returns


Oh, you said something there! 

Now I just gotta find a shop with: a good deal, fast/cheap shipping, free returns, the preferred boot + my size and in EU so I don't have to pay custom fees - should be easy, right?  

Shopping gear is a mess, pretty happy that I've everything atm.


----------



## unsuspected

Toby said:


> Oh, you said something there!
> 
> Now I just gotta find a shop with: a good deal, fast/cheap shipping, free returns, the preferred boot + my size and in EU so I don't have to pay custom fees - should be easy, right?
> 
> Shopping gear is a mess, pretty happy that I've everything atm.


Shopping is easy on the net, just click and buy  I ordered my boots from Adidas and Blue Tomato.


----------



## Sezboarder

Hi there, random new guy here! My quest for boots wider than thirtytwo lashed, has landed me here.
At present I've measured the with of the insoles of samba and responce from the adidas range.
Samba was 92mm and response was 94mm my 2014 lashed bradshaw is also 94mm but not over the right areas.
Was wondering what the width measurement of the insoles on both the tactical and superstar where?
As my feet is 260 mm x 105 mm, and flat.
I terms third party insoles, has anyone tried game changers? Was wondering if a wider fitting insole in the slightly narrower liner would help?
When I went to the shops the first time, the guy gave me nike which was the most painful things ever, couldn't make it 20 meters on the slope.
Cheers for any help!


----------



## Winter_Lion

Have you started at the original post? It's recommended that you follow the recommended snow boot by wiredsport. If you are here it's probably because you are not in the right shoe to start with. Even the recommended proper snow boot will be hard to get used to. Heat fitting, sole replacements and fine tuning via an experienced boot fitter will be key to your comfort good luck and welcome to the experience of snow boots.

Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sezboarder

Winter_Lion said:


> Have you started at the original post? It's recommended that you follow the recommended snow boot by wiredsport. If you are here it's probably because you are not in the right shoe to start with. Even the recommended proper snow boot will be hard to get used to. Heat fitting, sole replacements and fine tuning via an experienced boot fitter will be key to your comfort good luck and welcome to the experience of snow boots.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


yep started there, worked out my measurements just need to find the widest boot available. an so far, from various posts i have read, the Adidas tactics / superstar might be my best bet. I just need to get a rough idea how wide they are inside.


----------



## Wiredsport

Sezboarder said:


> Hi there, random new guy here! My quest for boots wider than thirtytwo lashed, has landed me here.
> At present I've measured the with of the insoles of samba and responce from the adidas range.
> Samba was 92mm and response was 94mm my 2014 lashed bradshaw is also 94mm but not over the right areas.
> Was wondering what the width measurement of the insoles on both the tactical and superstar where?
> As my feet is 260 mm x 105 mm, and flat.
> I terms third party insoles, has anyone tried game changers? Was wondering if a wider fitting insole in the slightly narrower liner would help?
> When I went to the shops the first time, the guy gave me nike which was the most painful things ever, couldn't make it 20 meters on the slope.
> Cheers for any help!


Hi Sez,

260 mm is Mondo 260 or size 8 US in snowboard boots. 105 mm is a low range EE width. Currently no brand produces for EE. You have Burton's wide boot (about to be boots) at EEE and Salomon wide boots at at E. Please post up images of your foot measurements so we can confirm all of that first.

STOKED!


----------



## Sezboarder

Wiredsport said:


> Sezboarder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there, random new guy here! My quest for boots wider than thirtytwo lashed, has landed me here.
> At present I've measured the with of the insoles of samba and responce from the adidas range.
> Samba was 92mm and response was 94mm my 2014 lashed bradshaw is also 94mm but not over the right areas.
> Was wondering what the width measurement of the insoles on both the tactical and superstar where?
> As my feet is 260 mm x 105 mm, and flat.
> I terms third party insoles, has anyone tried game changers? Was wondering if a wider fitting insole in the slightly narrower liner would help?
> When I went to the shops the first time, the guy gave me nike which was the most painful things ever, couldn't make it 20 meters on the slope.
> Cheers for any help!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sez,
> 
> 260 mm is Mondo 260 or size 8 US in snowboard boots. 105 mm is a low range EE width. Currently no brand produces for EE. You have Burton's wide boot (about to be boots) at EEE and Salomon wide boots at at E. Please post up images of your foot measurements so we can confirm all of that first.
> 
> STOKED!
Click to expand...

Right for some reason its a bit wider than last week when I measured it. Hopefully I did it correctly


----------



## shinobi

Buy japan models. They are wider. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sezboarder

I don't know any Japaneses brands


----------



## shinobi

Sezboarder said:


> I don't know any Japaneses brands




I meant like burton sold in Japan. Made for (wider) Asian feet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sezboarder

shinobi said:


> Sezboarder said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know any Japaneses brands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I meant like burton sold in Japan. Made for (wider) Asian feet.
> 
> Ok, I live in the UK I see what you mean. I've looked up burton ions Asian fit. But can't find anyone here that sells this. I've emailed boot solutions japan hopefully they will be able to offer me some options
Click to expand...


----------



## Wiredsport

Sezboarder said:


> Right for some reason its a bit wider than last week when I measured it. Hopefully I did it correctly


Hi Sez,

We need to change a bunch of things to get accurate measurements. Tracing around the foot will "grow" the foot. Measuring in socks will also give inaccurate results. 

Please measure your foot using this method:

Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters).

For width please place the inside (medial side) of your bare foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot.

Thanks


----------



## Sezboarder

​


Wiredsport said:


> Hi Sez,
> 
> We need to change a bunch of things to get accurate measurements. Tracing around the foot will "grow" the foot. Measuring in socks will also give inaccurate results.
> 
> Please measure your foot using this method:
> 
> Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters).
> 
> For width please place the inside (medial side) of your bare foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot.
> 
> Thanks


Ok re measured with the wall and no socks. 25cm length 10cm width.


----------



## Wiredsport

Sezboarder said:


> ​
> Ok re measured with the wall and no socks. 25cm length 10cm width.


Hi Sez,

Got it. 25 cm is Mondo 250 or size 7 in snowboard boots. 10 cm wide at size 7 is a mid range EE. You are just above the width range for the Salomon wide boots (which are E) and significantly below the Wide range for the Burton wide boots (which are EEE). I would suggest that you go for the Burton Wide models which means either the Ruler Wide this season or wait for the upcoming Photon Wide.

STOKED!


----------



## DaftDeft

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Sez,
> wait for the upcoming Ion Wide.


Are there specs out about how wide the Ion Wides are going to be? Looking for boots stiffer than my Ruler Wides but I've got honking EEE feet.


----------



## Wiredsport

DaftDeft said:


> Are there specs out about how wide the Ion Wides are going to be? Looking for boots stiffer than my Ruler Wides but I've got honking EEE feet.


The Photons are going to be EEE.


----------



## Toby

Wiredsport said:


> The Ions are going to be EEE.


What? Are there going to be both Ions Wides and Photon Wides? If that's the case Burton has certainly stepped up their wide-game!!


----------



## Wiredsport

Toby said:


> What? Are there going to be both Ions Wides and Photon Wides? If that's the case Burton has certainly stepped up their wide-game!!


Whoops! I changed that to Photon. First sign of dementia?


----------



## Toby

Wiredsport said:


> Whoops! I changed that to Photon. First sign of dementia?


Haha, it may be! I thought it was too good to be true, although 1 extra wide model is better than nothing!


----------



## mtw

My beloved Vans Andreas Wiig (size 9) boots are near death and I'm on the hunt for new boots. Thanks to this thread + wiredsports boot thread I've discovered I'm also one of you wide foot people!

Length: 26.3cm (10.35")
Width: 10.6cm (4.17")

Based on above I appear to be a US 8.5 snowboard boot size, and an E or EE (??) on width?

I'm in Japan at the moment and am hoping to visit Jimbocho in a week or so, aiming to have a good idea what I need before then! If there is a particular store that is well known for being decent boot fitters, that knowledge would also be appreciated!

Any standout boots I should look for? I vaguely recall ThirtyTwo's normal boots being a wider fit. Some of the above posts suggest the Adidas boots might also be suitable even though they aren't specifically marked as 'wide'. As I said, I'm in Japan so should have relatively easy access to the wider 'Asian Fit' boots.


----------



## Wiredsport

mtw said:


> My beloved Vans Andreas Wiig (size 9) boots are near death and I'm on the hunt for new boots. Thanks to this thread + wiredsports boot thread I've discovered I'm also one of you wide foot people!
> 
> Length: 26.3cm (10.35")
> Width: 10.6cm (4.17")
> 
> Based on above I appear to be a US 8.5 snowboard boot size, and an E or EE (??) on width?
> 
> I'm in Japan at the moment and am hoping to visit Jimbocho in a week or so, aiming to have a good idea what I need before then! If there is a particular store that is well known for being decent boot fitters, that knowledge would also be appreciated!
> 
> Any standout boots I should look for? I vaguely recall ThirtyTwo's normal boots being a wider fit. Some of the above posts suggest the Adidas boots might also be suitable even though they aren't specifically marked as 'wide'. As I said, I'm in Japan so should have relatively easy access to the wider 'Asian Fit' boots.


Hi,

10.6 cm is at the high end of EE at Mondo 265 (US size 8.5 in snowboard boots). Only Burton produces a boot designed for over E width. The Ruler Wide and upcoming Photon Wide are designed for EEE.

STOKED!


----------



## mtw

Aw man, only 1 option takes some of the joy out of it...


----------



## mtw

So I cannot get away with an Asian fit version of anything else?

There is a Burton flagship store near Harajuku which has Ion, Imperial, and Moto in Asian Fit. I'm struggling to find anywhere that definitively states the width difference in Asian versus standard model snowboard boots... They just have descriptions like "wider in the forefoot".

They also have Ruler in Asian fit but don't have Ruler Wide, any chance this means Asian Fit is equivalent to Wide? :smile:


----------



## robotfood99

mtw said:


> They also have Ruler in Asian fit but don't have Ruler Wide, any chance this means Asian Fit is equivalent to Wide? :smile:



No. Wide is wider than AF. I think Wiredsport talked about the difference before but can’t remember the exact widths. IIRC AF is a modest wide, something like between e and ee. Wide is eee.


----------



## mtw

robotfood99 said:


> No. Wide is wider than AF. I think Wiredsport talked about the difference before but can’t remember the exact widths. IIRC AF is a modest wide, something like between e and ee. Wide is eee.


:crying: I'm high end EE so it probably won't be so great. I'll still go and try them on. If they don't fit, I better hope my current boots last another 5 weeks as I can't order online (on holiday, moving around too much)!


----------



## robotfood99

mtw said:


> :crying: I'm high end EE so it probably won't be so great. I'll still go and try them on. If they don't fit, I better hope my current boots last another 5 weeks as I can't order online (on holiday, moving around too much)!




By all means, try them. I am over 4E in one foot but get by with my AF with diy heat fit. Also, AF have narrower heel pockets so that’s another fit point you need to be mindful of. Personally I like this feature more than the nominal toebox width increment because I have skinny ankles.


----------



## Wiredsport

The Asian fit models that I have seen are more a re-positioning and extension of the wide point as opposed to the dedicated US wide models that we see. The Asian inserts look a bit blockier but not notably wider.

I posted this a while ago:

Burton does not make any note (that I am aware of) of the width spec on their Asian Fit models. We typically do not see these in North America except occasionally as closeouts. 

This is the Burton Description:

Asian Fit
Besides being wider in the forefoot, these boots feature liners built around Asian-specific lasts, as well as medial and lateral neoprene/Lycra® stretch panels for added comfort around the forefoot. Women’s liners also feature slimmer J-Bars made of extra soft EVA. Featured in select men’s and women’s boots.


----------



## robotfood99

Wiredsport said:


> The Asian fit models that I have seen are more a re-positioning and extension of the wide point as opposed to the dedicated US wide models that we see. The Asian inserts look a bit blockier but not notably wider.



Thanks for that Wired. I agree with your assessment. May be its the additional stretchy material in the forefoot that enables my wide foot to bed into the AF liner comfier than the regular liner, which alway felt like it was going to fold my foot in half. 

Even in in the Far East markets there is confusion about whether AF is shaped this way or that. Some specifically mention narrower heel pocket. Some don’t. Compounded by the fact that sometimes Burton labels ‘AF’ on the cuffs of applicable liners, but some times they don’t.


----------



## auben

Hey Guys, this thread is amazing! I have had pain for-ever. I've never been comfortable. then I stumbled onto this thread & I think I might know the problem ...wider feet.
so my size is as follows (using WS instructions -exactly)
left foot 272mmx115mm(mondo 275? US9.5)
right foot 277mmx115mm(mondo280? US10)
not sure what width I am (ee/eee?)
my right foot is 5mm longer because my 2nd toe is slightly longer than the big toe which is the main difference.
do I size down to a pair of 9.5(mondo 275) which is 2mm short on the right foot & 3mm long on the left?
or do I go to a US10 to accommodate the right but risk creating too much slop on the left?
honestly I cant afford to split 2 pairs.
I'd probably lean towards us9.5 & heatmold & try punching out the 2nd toe am I on the right track?
cheers in advance for any help.
oh I should say the burton ruler is not on my list, l like stiff flex - no park


----------



## Wiredsport

auben said:


> Hey Guys, this thread is amazing! I have had pain for-ever. I've never been comfortable. then I stumbled onto this thread & I think I might know the problem ...wider feet.
> so my size is as follows (using WS instructions -exactly)
> left foot 272mmx110mm(mondo 275? US9.5)
> right foot 277mmx110mm(mondo280? US10)
> not sure what width I am (ee/eee?)
> my right foot is 5mm longer because my 2nd toe is slightly longer than the big toe which is the main difference.
> do I size down to a pair of 9.5(mondo 275) which is 2mm short on the right foot & 3mm long on the left?
> or do I go to a US10 to accommodate the right but risk creating too much slop on the left?
> honestly I cant afford to split 2 pairs.
> I'd probably lean towards us9.5 & heatmold & try punching out the 2nd toe am I on the right track?
> cheers in advance for any help.
> oh I should say the burton ruler is not on my list, l like stiff flex - no park


Hi Auben,

277 is a mid range Mondo 280 so I would not suggest going smaller. 100 mm wide is EE width at your foot size. The Ruler Wide is the only boot that is designed for above E width (it is EEE width). There will be a new Photon Wide next year as well which will (also) be EEE width. Many riders find that their old reliance on stiff boots is no longer an issue once they have sized down to their Mondo size. The stiffest, "highest end" boot produced will not secure a foot if it is too large and in effect it becomes a low performance boot. All this can change when you correct sizing issues and allow the boot to do its job. 

STOKED!


----------



## auben

Hi WS many thanks for Your reply.. mondo280 for my 272mm & 277mm x115mm wide feet.

im doing a comparison with no liner - bare foot - shell open (got some boots lying around all 2016 models with 1 season on them) plus tried some on in shop. 
i know this ignores all the liner tech & it's not exactly scientific but i figure if my foots touching with no liner i'm already screwed so it's a fast way to weed out the too narrow boots before playing round with liners molding, insoles etc.
narrowest to widest shell(inside)..
salomon dialogue wide m275 2016
salomon synapse wide jp m280 2016
dc travis rice m275 2018
burton ion m280 2015
burton ion m285 2016
dc judge m275 2018
ride insano 2015(my fave) i will drag outa storage & measure once my shoulder recovers.
im going back to try the dc judge in m280.

im struggling to get my head around a softer flexing boot, but.. i confused the ruler with the moto so now i know the difference i'll definitely try it. maybe WS is indeed correct about flex compensating for poor fit also.
i am also intrigued by adidas acerra adv & the photon wide 2019(if it drops).

thanks heaps WS & Matty for all the help & everyone else for adding value too, this journey is an eye opener i wish i knew this stuff years ago. 
cheers.


----------



## jonswhite

*Adidas Tactical ADV/Burton Ruler Wide*

Hi guys. Great thread. Very, very useful. Been riding for over 20 years and always suffered for it. Managed with 32's and Northwave's 1/2 to 1 size too big or just gritted my teeth and got on with it.
Been through the whole thread in detail a few times.
Feet are:
Right 276mm
115mm
Left 274mm
114mm

Last boots were Nitro Team in 275 and 32 Focus in 280. Nitro's worked as they were pretty soft and stretched. The 32's were ok-ish as a little big in length but shell and sole were super stiff and i could only ride for a couple of hours at a time.

Just got some Burton Ruler wides in 275 and Adidas Tactical ADV in 275 and 270 (these are a US 9.5/UK 9 and US 9/UK 8.5 according to the labels).

Burton's feel too wide out of the box. Side to side movement and can't get the left laces tight enough.
Adi's in 275 are too long - neither foot is touching the liner end but width is great and with the traditional laces I can get a good fit.
The 270 Adi's feel perfect. Length spot on. Width great. Feel that they can get tightened once the liner packs out and boot softens. A small hotspot on both feet at top of foot and at top, front edge of inner ankle bone, but should be ok after heat moulding.
Generally feel stiffer than the Rulers, but are lower at the back so less calf bite.
Should be out on Sunday for a proper test but currently these feel like the ones.

Just for information the innersole of the 270 size actually measures 267mm


----------



## auben

jonswhite said:


> ..
> Feet are:
> Right 276mm,115mm
> Left 274mm,114mm
> Just got some Adidas Tactical ADV in 275 and 270..
> Burton's feel too wide out of the box..
> Adi's in 275 are too long.. 270 Adi's feel perfect. Length spot on. Width great.. ..innersole of the 270 size actually measures 267mm


Thanks for posting JW, this is perfect data for me as I am 277x115(R) & 272x115(L). so basically same size as You & eyeing the adi's also.(I can't try any on down here in NZ) plus would cost US$130 in shipping to return the wrong size.
Just checking did You measure exactly as per WS method?
I am surprised at the length tbh as I was recommended 280Mondo which is a US10 in the adv but you're in a US9 with 1mm length difference on right. that's a whole size difference. 

something is up here.. maybe the adi's run long? the innersole sounds a tad long at 267mm for a 270Mondo because I think WS mentioned your foot should overhang the insole by 5mm both ends which means it should be more like 260mm insole in a 270Mondo.
I think I got that right *WiredSport*?

I'm not questioning You ..I find it excellent info & will happily follow Your lead if You have a good day on Sunday. 
Can I ask do you have flat foot, avg or high arch? & low,avg,high instep?

thanks heaps:smile:


----------



## Wiredsport

jonswhite said:


> Hi guys. Great thread. Very, very useful. Been riding for over 20 years and always suffered for it. Managed with 32's and Northwave's 1/2 to 1 size too big or just gritted my teeth and got on with it.
> Been through the whole thread in detail a few times.
> Feet are:
> Right 276mm
> 115mm
> Left 274mm
> 114mm
> 
> Last boots were Nitro Team in 275 and 32 Focus in 280. Nitro's worked as they were pretty soft and stretched. The 32's were ok-ish as a little big in length but shell and sole were super stiff and i could only ride for a couple of hours at a time.
> 
> Just got some Burton Ruler wides in 275 and Adidas Tactical ADV in 275 and 270 (these are a US 9.5/UK 9 and US 9/UK 8.5 according to the labels).
> 
> Burton's feel too wide out of the box. Side to side movement and can't get the left laces tight enough.
> Adi's in 275 are too long - neither foot is touching the liner end but width is great and with the traditional laces I can get a good fit.
> The 270 Adi's feel perfect. Length spot on. Width great. Feel that they can get tightened once the liner packs out and boot softens. A small hotspot on both feet at top of foot and at top, front edge of inner ankle bone, but should be ok after heat moulding.
> Generally feel stiffer than the Rulers, but are lower at the back so less calf bite.
> Should be out on Sunday for a proper test but currently these feel like the ones.
> 
> Just for information the innersole of the 270 size actually measures 267mm


Hi Jon,

Please post up images of your bare feet being measured (both length and width please).

STOKED!


----------



## SlvrDragon50

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Auben,
> 
> 277 is a mid range Mondo 280 so I would not suggest going smaller. 100 mm wide is EE width at your foot size. The Ruler Wide is the only boot that is designed for above E width (it is EEE width). There will be a new Photon Wide next year as well which will (also) be EEE width. Many riders find that their old reliance on stiff boots is no longer an issue once they have sized down to their Mondo size. The stiffest, "highest end" boot produced will not secure a foot if it is too large and in effect it becomes a low performance boot. All this can change when you correct sizing issues and allow the boot to do its job.
> 
> STOKED!


Ooooh. Photon Wide. I am very interested!


----------



## ruben_dv

*Agony!*

Hi All,

Long time boot searcher and first time poster. From Australia but now living at the base of Mt Ruapehu, New Zealand.

Firstly I want to say how awesome this thread is and I think everyone helping each other is just amazing. So great to see!

Ok so I have experienced all sorts of foot/lower leg pain since begininning snowboarding several years ago. Recently I have dont 3 straight seasons with 30+days up the hill with each being basically the same in terms of pain endured. Enough to say it's a good 8-9/10 worst pain of my life and I must stop several times each run 

The pain is under my feet and feels like cramps and nerve pain. Additionally I exeperience similar levels of crampy agony on the outside of my calfs from just above my ankle to about mid-way up the boot.


The only thing that relieves this is stopping (pain to 8-10), taking my boots out of the bindings (pain 7-10), loosening my boots after taking out of binding (pain 4-10) and finally taking boots off letting the blood rush back into my feet completely (pain 1-2 out of 10 depending how long i've been riding). Honeslty I just hope I havent done any serious nerve damage.

I've tried:

- Adjusting my binding positions (from 0/0 to +20/-20 and everything in between).
- Adjusting my highback from max forward lean to no forward lean and evertthing in between.
- Adjusting my riding style
- Loosening my laces till i'm almost falling out of boot (only thing that gives me ever so slight relief while riding but is borderline suicidal with the lack of control)
- Several pairs of boots:
> DC Phase 2008/09 Size 9
> Burton Ruler (Non-Wide) 2016/17 Size 8.5
> Burton Imperial 2016/17 Size 9
> Ride Anthem (Current boot) Size 9

All of the above were heat moulded.

All boots gave me the same amount of pain (that I could tell anyway).

My measurements are as follows (in cm):

Mondos:
- Length of left foot (longer than right by 0.5cm): 25.5 to 25.7 depending how hard i kick against the wall
- Width of left foot: 10.2

Additionally I measured my instep (refer to photo) at 34.6 

My questions are as follows:

What is the best boot I can buy off the interenet? I say this becuase I have limited shops/bootfitters available to me in the area whcih I live. They all just say I have fucked up feet. 

I figure a Burton Ruler Wide is an ok option except for speedzone lacing - I feel like I have larger calfs and would like to be able to tune the very top of the boot to accomodate this as I think I may be cutting off some circulation there with my current single BOAs. Therefore Traditional laces

In that case would it be better to go for a model like ADIDAS with traditional lacing so I can experiment more? 

I was thinking the 32 Lashed but is that still a wide fitting boot? 
What about my instep? is it particularly large?

Should I jus risk yet another expensive purchase and go for the ruler wides? Is there a way to adjust each lace more individually for fine tuning?

Argh - I know this is a lot to read and any help would be very much appreciated. I feel so alone in this issue in the town im in and I just want to keep up with everyone without stopping every 300 meters!! It's destroying my social life up there!

Cheers in advance and thanks for reading.

Ruben:crying:


----------



## Wiredsport

ruben_dv said:


> Hi All,
> - Length of left foot (longer than right by 0.5cm): 25.5 to 25.7 depending how hard i kick against the wall
> - Width of left foot: 10.2


Hi Ruben,

You have one Mondo 255 foot and one Mondo 260 foot (sizes 7.5 US and 8 US in snowboard boots). You have a mid-range EE width. Only the Burton ruler Wide is designed for this wider than E (It is designed for EEE). The upcoming Burton Photon Wide will also be designed for EEE. In Mondo 260 in one of these two options you will find a much better solution.

STOKED!


----------



## ruben_dv

Cheers for the reply WS I just realised i stupidly had the ruler flush against the wall and there is a few mm before thr zero starts.. What a knob. Im actually larger than my mrasurements brlow. And will post an update tomorrow. What are your thoughts on my high instep and the traditional laces versus ruler wides boa?


----------



## ruben_dv

Wiredsport said:


> ruben_dv said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> - Length of left foot (longer than right by 0.5cm): 25.5 to 25.7 depending how hard i kick against the wall
> - Width of left foot: 10.2
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Ruben,
> 
> You have one Mondo 255 foot and one Mondo 260 foot (sizes 7.5 US and 8 US in snowboard boots). You have a mid-range EE width. Only the Burton ruler Wide is designed for this wider than E (It is designed for EEE). The upcoming Burton Photon Wide will also be designed for EEE. In Mondo 260 in one of these two options you will find a much better solution.
> 
> STOKED!
Click to expand...




ruben_dv said:


> Cheers for the reply WS I just realised i stupidly had the ruler flush against the wall and there is a few mm before thr zero starts.. What a knob. Im actually larger than my mrasurements brlow. And will post an update tomorrow. What are your thoughts on my high instep and the traditional laces versus ruler wides boa?



So my length measurements were short by 0.9mm bringing my left foot length to 26.6 cm.. I believe that brings me to a mondo 270 and 265 (right foot).. Is that about right? How bout my width now?


----------



## Wiredsport

ruben_dv said:


> So my length measurements were short by 0.9mm bringing my left foot length to 26.6 cm.. I believe that brings me to a mondo 270 and 265 (right foot).. Is that about right? How bout my width now?


Please post up corrected images showing to whole ruler and you foot (length and width please).


----------



## ruben_dv

Wiredsport said:


> ruben_dv said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my length measurements were short by 0.9mm bringing my left foot length to 26.6 cm.. I believe that brings me to a mondo 270 and 265 (right foot).. Is that about right? How bout my width now?
> 
> 
> 
> Please post up corrected images showing to whole ruler and you foot (length and width please).
Click to expand...

I took photos directly above the ruler as best i could for more accuracy and also invested in a metal ruler! Also decided to prove my width more and got way wider


----------



## ruben_dv

Left 26.1
Right 25.8
Width 10.8


----------



## Wiredsport

ruben_dv said:


> Left 26.1
> Right 25.8
> Width 10.8


These latest measurements would notch you up to the smallest size in the measurement range for Mondo 265 or size 8.5 in US snowboard boots at EEE width.


----------



## ruben_dv

Wiredsport said:


> ruben_dv said:
> 
> 
> 
> Left 26.1
> Right 25.8
> Width 10.8
> 
> 
> 
> These latest measurements would notch you up to the smallest size in the measurement range for Mondo 265 or size 8.5 in US snowboard boots at EEE width.
Click to expand...


Thanks WS. It is off season here and i tried to get fitted the other day but the store had limited stock. The only wide boot they had was Salomon Dialogue Wide 2017 and while they felt better than the ride anthems in width.. They were clearly not wide enough. I will wait for the new stock in May this year which will include rulers and Photons in wide!.. Turns out NZ gets 2019 gear first! Will keep u all posted. 

However i was wondering if anyone had any success with getting a boot fitter to widen the outer shell of a boot? Any relief?


----------



## kevinnz

They are making the photons in wide?? That's awesome. I wish they'd make the Ions in wide.


----------



## Psi-Man

Okay, so I'm kicking around looking for a new pair of boots this off season. My feet measure just shy of 27cm (WS method) and as I suspected that puts me in the 9.0 to 9.5 range because I have had both sizes in the past. I'm currently in a pair of 9.5 Celcius boots. My foot is widest mid foot (just shy of 10cm), not in the toe box. And this is where my feet are sensitive to how much I tighten the inner liner and lower laces. Actually, I just leave the lower laces loose as I don't need them. If I tighten them to much I get that squeeze pain, not nearly as bad as arch pain, but still annoying. When I get them right I am good to go. I don't get any heel lift, even with the boots a little loose, so that's not an issue. I think I could break in a 9.0 boot if I could get something a little wider. My concern is that these wide model boots seem to address feet with wider a toe box as opposed to mid foot. Am I mistaken with that assumption? In the past I preferred boots on the stiff side, but something med to stiff is fine these days.


----------



## Wiredsport

Psi-Man said:


> Okay, so I'm kicking around looking for a new pair of boots this off season. My feet measure just shy of 27cm (WS method) and as I suspected that puts me in the 9.0 to 9.5 range because I have had both sizes in the past. I'm currently in a pair of 9.5 Celcius boots. My foot is widest mid foot (just shy of 10cm), not in the toe box. And this is where my feet are sensitive to how much I tighten the inner liner and lower laces. Actually, I just leave the lower laces loose as I don't need them. If I tighten them to much I get that squeeze pain, not nearly as bad as arch pain, but still annoying. When I get them right I am good to go. I don't get any heel lift, even with the boots a little loose, so that's not an issue. I think I could break in a 9.0 boot if I could get something a little wider. My concern is that these wide model boots seem to address feet with wider a toe box as opposed to mid foot. Am I mistaken with that assumption? In the past I preferred boots on the stiff side, but something med to stiff is fine these days.


Hi Psi,

Please post up your exact measurements (both length and width) for each foot. Based on the info above you would be US size 9 in snowboard boots and most likely a "standard" D width (9.9 cm is D width at size 9). 

STOKED!


----------



## Psi-Man

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Psi,
> 
> Please post up your exact measurements (both length and width) for each foot. Based on the info above you would be US size 9 in snowboard boots and most likely a "standard" D width (9.9 cm is D width at size 9).
> 
> STOKED!


26.9/9.9 (negligible difference between each foot)

Okay, so I don't really fall into the category of an E width, that helps. As I stated earlier, I don't have any issues when riding other than that mid foot "squeeze" if my boots are not dialed in correctly... just wish I could get something a smidge wider. What's out there these days that have the rep of running a little wider than normal?


----------



## Wiredsport

Psi-Man said:


> 26.9/9.9 (negligible difference between each foot)
> 
> Okay, so I don't really fall into the category of an E width, that helps. As I stated earlier, I don't have any issues when riding other than that mid foot "squeeze" if my boots are not dialed in correctly... just wish I could get something a smidge wider. What's out there these days that have the rep of running a little wider than normal?


Hi,

9.9 is within the small (5 mm) range for D width at size. Most standard width boots with a heat fit will work well. Riding in a boot size other than your Mondo size can lead to discomfort as the structures of the foot are not well aligned with the structure\s of the boot.


----------



## Psi-Man

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> 9.9 is within the small (5 mm) range for D width at size. Most standard width boots with a heat fit will work well. Riding in a boot size other than your Mondo size can lead to discomfort as the structures of the foot are not well aligned with the structure\s of the boot.


looks like I just have to hit some shops and see what I like


----------



## Sezboarder

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Sez,
> 
> Got it. 25 cm is Mondo 250 or size 7 in snowboard boots. 10 cm wide at size 7 is a mid range EE. You are just above the width range for the Salomon wide boots (which are E) and significantly below the Wide range for the Burton wide boots (which are EEE). I would suggest that you go for the Burton Wide models which means either the Ruler Wide this season or wait for the upcoming Photon Wide.
> 
> STOKED!


sorry for the late reply and thank you for the help! I couldn't find any of those in stock near enough to try, so had to go away without. will wait for next seasons, burtons. looks like wide boots sell out way before the end of season sales!


----------



## xilo

So...Does anyone think the photon will help those of us with wide feet from over-compressing the binding straps? I was searching for some reviews for these photon's an didnt come up with much.


----------



## AlexanderLion

hey snowboarding family, may the powder gods smile upon us all

I endured last season with great agony in both feet, it was my first season and not knowing better I was fitted with boots I assume were too narrow for my feet.
Following this thread has been rad and its great to see the community helping each other find the right boots. It would seem both of my feet are 25.5-26 centimeters long and 10.5 centimeters wide. I also have completely collapsed arches. 
hoping some one here can point me in the right direction.
PS excuse the manky feet I just got home from living in a forest in Taiwan for 3 weeks.


----------



## Wiredsport

AlexanderLion said:


> hey snowboarding family, may the powder gods smile upon us all
> 
> I endured last season with great agony in both feet, it was my first season and not knowing better I was fitted with boots I assume were too narrow for my feet.
> Following this thread has been rad and its great to see the community helping each other find the right boots. It would seem both of my feet are 25.5-26 centimeters long and 10.5 centimeters wide. I also have completely collapsed arches.
> hoping some one here can point me in the right direction.
> PS excuse the manky feet I just got home from living in a forest in Taiwan for 3 weeks.


Hi,

Please shoot your foot width images again with the Medial side of your foot to the wall and let us know the new measurements.

STOKED!


----------



## AlexanderLion

Wiredsport said:


> AlexanderLion said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey snowboarding family, may the powder gods smile upon us all
> 
> I endured last season with great agony in both feet, it was my first season and not knowing better I was fitted with boots I assume were too narrow for my feet.
> Following this thread has been rad and its great to see the community helping each other find the right boots. It would seem both of my feet are 25.5-26 centimeters long and 10.5 centimeters wide. I also have completely collapsed arches.
> hoping some one here can point me in the right direction.
> PS excuse the manky feet I just got home from living in a forest in Taiwan for 3 weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Please shoot your foot width images again with the Medial side of your foot to the wall and let us know the new measurements.
> 
> STOKED!
Click to expand...

Is this right?


----------



## Wiredsport

AlexanderLion said:


> Is this right?


Yes, Please let us know the width readings. Thanks!


----------



## AlexanderLion

Wiredsport said:


> AlexanderLion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this right?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Please let us know the width readings. Thanks!
Click to expand...

Left is 9.3 right is 9.5 cm.
Thanks so much Wired


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi,

Those measurements are a "standard" D width at size 8. It looks like you ruler may not start at 0. Did you adjust for that?


----------



## AlexanderLion

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> Those measurements are a "standard" D width at size 8. It looks like you ruler may not start at 0. Did you adjust for that?


Of course not.. haha
So then left is 9.8cm wide, 25.9cm long. and right is 10cm wide and 26cm long.


----------



## Wiredsport

AlexanderLion said:


> Of course not.. haha
> So then left is 9.8cm wide, 25.9cm long. and right is 10cm wide and 26cm long.


Got it! 10 cm is an EE width at size 8. 9.8 cm is an E Width. You will certainly want to go with a wide boot but you have a choice to make . Burton makes 2 wide models (or they will for 2019). These are both EEE width. Salomon make 4 Wide models. These are all E width. You may want to try on the Salomon Wide boots such as the Dialogue Wide or Synapse Wide to see if that might work. Technically your right foot is 1mm into the range for EE which would typically suggest the Burton's but before going all the way up to EEE I would suggest trying both.

STOKED!


----------



## mtw

Anything official saying there's Burton Photon Wide boots being added to the lineup in 2019? Google isn't giving me much - except this thread!


----------



## trickitbran

I wear Burton's Ruler Wide Snowboard Boots. I wish there were more options.

10in Length 4.3in Width

K2 Maysis Wide Snowboard Boots for 2019 are available for preorder.


_


----------



## Motogp990

Not sure if similar pics have been uploaded already as I haven't been following this thread that closely.* However, for those that were curious about a-fit Burton ions, which are supposed to fit wider feet better.

2018 ion a-fit liner compared to the 2018 regular ion liner.

Imo the difference between a-fit and regular ions is pretty minimal. 
The liner size seems identical, however the a-fit has a grey patch aka stretch panels at the forefoot. It doesn't feel any stretchier than the normal liner when hand comparing. However the stretch panels could be a bit thinner.

The regular liner has a seam at the forefoot, where the a-fit has the grey patch, which could be the reason it "stretches" more.

I've been wearing the current year ions each of the past 4 seasons and haven't noticed a difference in fit between the model years. 

I wear size 9 and have a slightly wider than normal foot. I haven't had any issues with the regular ions and only bought this year's a-fit because they were on end of season sale. I haven't worn them on the hill yet, however I don't think I'll notice much difference. 

Fwiw these are my feet measurements. 

Left = 270mm / 102mm (between D and E width)
Right = 268 mm / 105mm (between E and EE width)


----------



## BC Snowbeard

Stoked to hear about the Photon Wide and Maysis Wide options coming this winter!

I've currently got Ruler Wide liners in the Adidas Tactical ADV, with the footbed removed. They worked okay for the last bit of my season, but I'll be out of luck when they start to pack out.

I've got the terrible triad of wide forefoot, narrow heel and ankle, and a high and forward instep - finding boots that fit has been a real challenge, so I'm super stoked to see more options coming out.

Also, I've been wondering - has anyone ever tried up-sizing by half a size in a regular or E width boot, and then getting a custom liner to fill the excess space while still fitting the foot properly?
It'd be expensive, but I'm rolling it around as a last resort option for this coming season.


----------



## trickitbran

BC Snowbeard said:


> Stoked to hear about the Photon Wide and Maysis Wide options coming this winter!
> 
> I've currently got Ruler Wide liners in the Adidas Tactical ADV, with the footbed removed. They worked okay for the last bit of my season, but I'll be out of luck when they start to pack out.
> 
> I've got the terrible triad of wide forefoot, narrow heel and ankle, and a high and forward instep - finding boots that fit has been a real challenge, so I'm super stoked to see more options coming out.
> 
> Also, I've been wondering - has anyone ever tried up-sizing by half a size in a regular or E width boot, and then getting a custom liner to fill the excess space while still fitting the foot properly?
> It'd be expensive, but I'm rolling it around as a last resort option for this coming season.


A local tailor might be able to add padding where you need it. Fabricate something with foam as a reference.


----------



## SlvrDragon50

Burton Photon Wide up for preorder now!

https://www.burton.com/us/en/p/burton-photon-boa-wide-snowboard-boot/W19-206851.html

Surprised the 7 and 7.5 are already sold out. I'll try to get a pair at the end of next season methinks.


----------



## Deacon

Holy shit. 

Pretty stoked on this.... I loved my maysis, but they weren't quite wide enough...

https://www.evo.com/snowboard-boots/k2-maysis-wide#image=137905/565396/k2-maysis-wide-snowboard-boots-2019-black.jpg


----------



## trickitbran

SlvrDragon50 said:


> Burton Photon Wide up for preorder now!
> 
> Burton Link
> 
> Surprised the 7 and 7.5 are already sold out. I'll try to get a pair at the end of next season methinks.





Deacon said:


> Holy shit.
> 
> Pretty stoked on this.... I loved my maysis, but they weren't quite wide enough...
> 
> EVO Link


I am thrilled more wide boots are available :grin:


----------



## SlvrDragon50

Deacon said:


> Holy shit.
> 
> Pretty stoked on this.... I loved my maysis, but they weren't quite wide enough...
> 
> https://www.evo.com/snowboard-boots/k2-maysis-wide#image=137905/565396/k2-maysis-wide-snowboard-boots-2019-black.jpg


Do you know if it's an EEE width?


----------



## fr3nzy

Still waiting for a 6/6.5 wide boot to get made.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Toby

SlvrDragon50 said:


> Do you know if it's an EEE width?


On the evo site someone (evo rep?) answered a similar question with this:

"A regular Maysis is just about as wide, if not wider than the Ruler wide from Burton. K2 boots in general have a wider last. These are going to be one of the widest boots on the market for next season."

Maybe @Wiredsport knows if this is valid or not? To me it seems a little untrustworthy


----------



## Wiredsport

Toby said:


> On the evo site someone (evo rep?) answered a similar question with this:
> 
> "A regular Maysis is just about as wide, if not wider than the Ruler wide from Burton. K2 boots in general have a wider last. These are going to be one of the widest boots on the market for next season."
> 
> Maybe @Wiredsport knows if this is valid or not? To me it seems a little untrustworthy


Hi Toby,

No, that is not correct (in regards to the standard Maysis only). It is a very conventional width and should not be considered a wide model. I am entirely stoked to see new Wide options from K2, Burton and Salomon for this year! I don't have any first hand info yet about the Maysis Wide width but I am actually hoping for a EE option that would fill the gap between the Salomon options at E width and the Burton options at EEE width. But...Beggars can't be choosers and we have more great options for wide footers this year.

STOKED!


----------



## Rip154

What about wide snowboard bindings?


----------



## SlvrDragon50

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Toby,
> 
> No, that is not correct (in regards to the standard Maysis only). It is a very conventional width and should not be considered a wide model. I am entirely stoked to see new Wide options from K2, Burton and Salomon for this year! I don't have any first hand info yet about the Maysis Wide width but I am actually hoping for a EE option that would fill the gap between the Salomon options at E width and the Burton options at EEE width. But...Beggars can't be choosers and we have more great options for wide footers this year.
> 
> STOKED!


Have you had any chance to get your hands on the new Photon Wide? I guess there's really no reason to expect it to perform poorly since the Photon is already an established boot.


----------



## unsuspected

BC Snowbeard said:


> Stoked to hear about the Photon Wide and Maysis Wide options coming this winter!
> 
> I've currently got Ruler Wide liners in the Adidas Tactical ADV, with the footbed removed. They worked okay for the last bit of my season, but I'll be out of luck when they start to pack out.
> 
> I've got the terrible triad of wide forefoot, narrow heel and ankle, and a high and forward instep - finding boots that fit has been a real challenge, so I'm super stoked to see more options coming out.
> 
> Also, I've been wondering - has anyone ever tried up-sizing by half a size in a regular or E width boot, and then getting a custom liner to fill the excess space while still fitting the foot properly?
> It'd be expensive, but I'm rolling it around as a last resort option for this coming season.


Why the Ruler Wide liners? They pack out much quicker than the Tactical ones. Had the Rulers W 2 seasons ago and they packed out so fast and much so I had too buy Tacticals the season after. Will probably have to go again for more bootfiting since the heel has packed out more over the season.

I also have duck feet, wide forefoot with bunions and skinny heel and ankle. Have you tired Burtons asian-fit? Supposed to be more v shaped. 

My dream boot is a Vans Infuse with a wider last but that will never happened :/


----------



## BC Snowbeard

unsuspected said:


> Why the Ruler Wide liners? They pack out much quicker than the Tactical ones. Had the Rulers W 2 seasons ago and they packed out so fast and much so I had too buy Tacticals the season after. Will probably have to go again for more bootfiting since the heel has packed out more over the season.
> 
> I also have duck feet, wide forefoot with bunions and skinny heel and ankle. Have you tired Burtons asian-fit? Supposed to be more v shaped.
> 
> My dream boot is a Vans Infuse with a wider last but that will never happened :/


It's what happened to work - the Ruler liners were thicker than the Tactical liners, and worked better for the problems I was trying to solve. I found the heel hold and comfort of the Tactical liners to be really mediocre, even after I added J-bars, and the thicker Ruler liner helped mitigate some of the hotspots I get from the Tactical's shell. 

It's not a great or permanent solution, by any means - I'm going to try to find a pair of the Maysis Wide to see if those work for me. The T1 and regular Maysis *almost* fit, and those are closer to normal width, so I'm hoping the Maysis Wide is the solution.

Closest to Asian fit I've tried is some Flux boots (built around a Japanese last), and they weren't wide enough + too low on the instep.


----------



## chenw87

My feet are measured to be 25cm length and 9.5cm wide. Do you have any recommendations for that size? I suspect it's 7E?

Thanks!


----------



## Wiredsport

chenw87 said:


> My feet are measured to be 25cm length and 9.5cm wide. Do you have any recommendations for that size? I suspect it's 7E?
> 
> Thanks!


Hi,

That is correct. You are Mondopoint 250 at an E width. STOKED!


----------



## Pigeons

Wired kindly recommended me some boots on the other thread. Apologies if it’s been answered somewhere in this thread I couldn’t see anything in the first few pages.

Where do manufacturers/brands list what type of foot the boot is made for? How can I gain this knowledge make informed decisions on what boots to try in the future and therfore limit the trial and error? 

Wired recommended me some wide Salomon dialogues and synapses, so thought I check out the Salomon catalog on line and learn a bit about them but there is nothing related to the fit bar the general shoe size range. Checked out Thirty two website, nothing there either. Having gained this bit of useful info that i’m a US 10 E width I want to use it. If I hadn’t asked wired about my feet, I’d have been measured wih a Brannock device as per usual and sold the same US 10.5 for the next X number of seasons. 

Soft goods have a pretty detailed breakdown for sizes and fits, same for snowboards specs, why not the boots?


----------



## BC Snowbeard

I found a shop in Vancouver that has the K2 Maysis Wide - I tried on an 8.5 and a 9.5, as they didn't have 9s in.

The 8.5s were too small for my foot, and the 9.5s just slightly too large (too much toe room and a touch too much on the sides - a rarity!), but to date, they've been the best fitting boots for my feet by far (Size 9 mondo, between EE-EEE width)

While it isn't an official measurement, comparing the fit to the memory of my Wide Rulers and Tactical ADVs, I'd say they're very similar in width. Won't be able to make a proper comparison until I try the 9s - but I'm excited! 

The last problem to solve is my high instep, which doesn't seem to get along with any of the current wide boots. It'll be interesting to see if the Size 9 Maysis Wides play nice. If not, it'll be time to get creative and see what kind of home remedy I can construct.


----------



## unsuspected

Anyone tried Rome boots? Heard they were on the wide side in the toe box.


----------



## chenw87

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> That is correct. You are Mondopoint 250 at an E width. STOKED!


Thanks! Do you have any suggestions on what brand/model to look at? Salomon?


----------



## Wiredsport

chenw87 said:


> Thanks! Do you have any suggestions on what brand/model to look at? Salomon?


Yes, only Salomon designs for E width (In their Wide Models). STOKED!


----------



## chenw87

Wiredsport said:


> Yes, only Salomon designs for E width (In their Wide Models). STOKED!


Perfect, thanks!


----------



## Deacon

Directly from the mouth (keyboard) of the Manager of Footwear Development for Adidas:

_*Michael Deason the boots are not actually wide specific. The last is a mid width, neither wide nor narrow. The additional width comes from a thinner toe cap on the liner that wraps all the way around from the first to fifth metatarsal heads. Initially this was done in order to shrink our shell size up to a full size, for less toe drag, a smaller footprint, and a snugger fit between shell and liner, but without shrinking the liner length or crushing the foot in the process. The end result is a slightly wider forefoot but still a tight heel pocket and a smaller overall boot footprint. Stoked you like the Sambas. *_

I know there has been more than one conversation about the width of the new line of Adidas boots. I am an EE width and move from a pair of highly customized Ruler Wides to the Sambas last season.


----------



## johnwave

Hi,

My feet length 28cm and wide 10.2cm

Recently bought 32 TM2s size 11.5 US ... even if the size seems big enough after wearing them like 10-15 min I feel a pressure on the top of my feet ... after another 10 min pins and needles in the foot.

All that brought me here to this forum.
Please advise


----------



## Kenai

johnwave said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> My feet length 28cm and wide 10.2cm
> 
> 
> 
> Recently bought 32 TM2s size 11.5 US ... even if the size seems big enough after wearing them like 10-15 min I feel a pressure on the top of my feet ... after another 10 min pins and needles in the foot.
> 
> 
> 
> All that brought me here to this forum.
> 
> Please advise



Well, hopefully you can return those because you should be in a size 10. 28cm = mondo 28 = US men’s 10. Until you get your foot in a boot that is the right size it’s tough to diagnose other issues. Your feet are pretty bang on for a normal width so you should not need a wide. I swear by custom footbeds because the stock footbeds are pretty flat and have no support, but you also might have a high arch or something that doesn’t fit well with that boot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiredsport

johnwave said:


> Hi,
> 
> My feet length 28cm and wide 10.2cm
> 
> Recently bought 32 TM2s size 11.5 US ... even if the size seems big enough after wearing them like 10-15 min I feel a pressure on the top of my feet ... after another 10 min pins and needles in the foot.
> 
> All that brought me here to this forum.
> Please advise


Hi John,

28.0 cm is the largest size in the range for Mondopoint 280 (the range is 27.6 to 28.0). This is a US size 10 in snowboard boots. Your width is also at the top side of the range for a "normal" D width. You will be able to find an excellent fit in size 10 boots with a lot of great options. If you would like confirmation of your measurements please post up images of your bare foot being measured.

STOKED!


----------



## johnwave

Kenai said:


> johnwave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> My feet length 28cm and wide 10.2cm
> 
> 
> 
> Recently bought 32 TM2s size 11.5 US ... even if the size seems big enough after wearing them like 10-15 min I feel a pressure on the top of my feet ... after another 10 min pins and needles in the foot.
> 
> 
> 
> All that brought me here to this forum.
> 
> Please advise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, hopefully you can return those because you should be in a size 10. 28cm = mondo 28 = US men’s 10. Until you get your foot in a boot that is the right size it’s tough to diagnose other issues. Your feet are pretty bang on for a normal width so you should not need a wide. I swear by custom footbeds because the stock footbeds are pretty flat and have no support, but you also might have a high arch or something that doesn’t fit well with that boot.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

thanks for the explanations... 
the weird part is that i tested 32tm3 as well size 10.5 I could barely get in them... as you say I might have high arches or something... Will do some pictures tonight with mesurements.
Regarding footbeds what would you recommend?


----------



## johnwave

Wiredsport said:


> johnwave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> My feet length 28cm and wide 10.2cm
> 
> Recently bought 32 TM2s size 11.5 US ... even if the size seems big enough after wearing them like 10-15 min I feel a pressure on the top of my feet ... after another 10 min pins and needles in the foot.
> 
> All that brought me here to this forum.
> Please advise
> 
> 
> 
> Hi John,
> 
> 28.0 cm is the largest size in the range for Mondopoint 280 (the range is 27.6 to 28.0). This is a US size 10 in snowboard boots. Your width is also at the top side of the range for a "normal" D width. You will be able to find an excellent fit in size 10 boots with a lot of great options. If you would like confirmation of your measurements please post up images of your bare foot being measured.
> 
> STOKED!
Click to expand...

thanks for the fast feedback.
will come back with measurement pictures and maybe after that I would ask you guys for some boots recommandations.


----------



## Kenai

johnwave said:


> thanks for the explanations...
> the weird part is that i tested 32tm3 as well size 10.5 I could barely get in them... as you say I might have high arches or something... Will do some pictures tonight with mesurements.
> Regarding footbeds what would you recommend?




Barely getting your foot in sounds about right! Remember that you will get some comfort from a heat fit as the liner material molds to the shape of your foot. You don’t truly gain volume but it feels like it. The liners will also pack out over a few days of riding. 

Basic footbeds are Superfeet. I know they make green and blue but I don’t remember the difference (I have a green pair in some non-snowboarding boots). Any boot shop will sell them. 

Remind insoles -  https://remindinsoles.com/ - are a step up in my opinion. They also look cool. You can get different profiles and thicknesses so be careful. I have small feet and can never get small enough boots so I don’t mind taking up some volume, but the pair I have is waaaay thicker than my regular insoles. 

Finally, you can get expensive custom footbeds that are heat molded to your foot. A few years ago I won a pair at a Warren Miller film so that is what I use now, but I don’t honestly know if they are that much better than my Remind. I probably would not have paid full price for them, though in telemark boots I had such pain I did pay for custom cork footbeds. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChloricName34

Alrighty y'all, it's that time of year for me to buy new boots! I've done some measuring with the technique wireds' mentioned and my numbers are as follows: 27.3 for left foot and 27.5 for right. They were both 10.5 in width. For some reason, I don't understand the chart that wired's posted a few times about the width, but i believe that makes me a 9.5. If anyone could help me with finding boots that fit me, that would be great. I know I tried to downsize in past years without a wide boot and I felt extreme pain in the widest part of my foot so now I just want to find something that fits. I know that wired usually reccomends the burtons or the salomans depending on the width, but is there a good consensus on how the adidas lineups fit into the wide spectrum?


----------



## Wiredsport

ChloricName34 said:


> Alrighty y'all, it's that time of year for me to buy new boots! I've done some measuring with the technique wireds' mentioned and my numbers are as follows: 27.3 for left foot and 27.5 for right. They were both 10.5 in width. For some reason, I don't understand the chart that wired's posted a few times about the width, but i believe that makes me a 9.5. If anyone could help me with finding boots that fit me, that would be great. I know I tried to downsize in past years without a wide boot and I felt extreme pain in the widest part of my foot so now I just want to find something that fits. I know that wired usually reccomends the burtons or the salomans depending on the width, but is there a good consensus on how the adidas lineups fit into the wide spectrum?


Hi,

Yes, you are Mondo 275 or US size 9.5 in snowboard boots. 10.5 cm is an EE width at your foot size. Burton makes two wide models that are designed for EEE width. I would suggest one of those two models in size 9.5.

STOKED!


----------



## SGboarder

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes, you are Mondo 275 or US size 9.5 in snowboard boots. 10.5 cm is an EE width at your foot size. Burton makes two wide models that are designed for EEE width. I would suggest one of those two models in size 9.5.
> 
> STOKED!


Those measurements might move around quite a bit if history serves as a guide: https://www.snowboardingforum.com/b...ide-snowboard-boot-options-8.html#post2448258


----------



## Kenai

ChloricName34 said:


> Alrighty y'all, it's that time of year for me to buy new boots! I've done some measuring with the technique wireds' mentioned and my numbers are as follows: 27.3 for left foot and 27.5 for right. They were both 10.5 in width. For some reason, I don't understand the chart that wired's posted a few times about the width, but i believe that makes me a 9.5. If anyone could help me with finding boots that fit me, that would be great. I know I tried to downsize in past years without a wide boot and I felt extreme pain in the widest part of my foot so now I just want to find something that fits. I know that wired usually reccomends the burtons or the salomans depending on the width, but is there a good consensus on how the adidas lineups fit into the wide spectrum?




9.5 is right. With 105 width you are definitely at least an E, maybe even a bit more. Your options for true wides are Burton Ruler/Photon, Salomon Dialogue/Synapse, and K2 Maysis. Wired says the Burtons are built on an EEE width, but trying them in side by side with the K2 and comparing my old Salomons they feel about the same to me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChloricName34

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes, you are Mondo 275 or US size 9.5 in snowboard boots. 10.5 cm is an EE width at your foot size. Burton makes two wide models that are designed for EEE width. I would suggest one of those two models in size 9.5.
> 
> STOKED!





SGboarder said:


> Those measurements might move around quite a bit if history serves as a guide: https://www.snowboardingforum.com/b...ide-snowboard-boot-options-8.html#post2448258


Yeah. . . I had no idea what I was doing a few years ago but I made sure to double check today. Should I be worried about going an extra "E" in width with the Burtons? And what made you suggest the Burton's over the Salomons. thanks again


----------



## Wiredsport

SGboarder said:


> Those measurements might move around quite a bit if history serves as a guide: https://www.snowboardingforum.com/b...ide-snowboard-boot-options-8.html#post2448258


Hi SG,

I read this a few times and i am still not sure what it means .


----------



## Wiredsport

ChloricName34 said:


> Yeah. . . I had no idea what I was doing a few years ago but I made sure to double check today. Should I be worried about going an extra "E" in width with the Burtons? And what made you suggest the Burton's over the Salomons. thanks again


Hi,

Your foot measures at EE width but the Salomon Wide Options are designed for E. Burton at EEE will be a great option as no one makes EE. We are still waiting to hear more about the Maysis Wide before we will have a good idea about width there.


----------



## ChloricName34

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> Your foot measures at EE width but the Salomon Wide Options are designed for E. Burton at EEE will be a great option as no one makes EE. We are still waiting to hear more about the Maysis Wide before we will have a good idea about width there.


Oof, I must have misread because I thought the Salomons were EE's. Also, the thing SG is referencing is that three years ago I asked for help and I was real bad at measuring back then. Anyways, is there a general consensus on the Adidas boots? Should I consider them at all or should I just pull the trigger on the Rulers?


----------



## Wiredsport

ChloricName34 said:


> Oof, I must have misread because I thought the Salomons were EE's. Also, the thing SG is referencing is that three years ago I asked for help and I was real bad at measuring back then. Anyways, is there a general consensus on the Adidas boots? Should I consider them at all or should I just pull the trigger on the Rulers?


I would suggest one of the two Burton wide models. STOKED!


----------



## Kenai

ChloricName34 said:


> Oof, I must have misread because I thought the Salomons were EE's. Also, the thing SG is referencing is that three years ago I asked for help and I was real bad at measuring back then. Anyways, is there a general consensus on the Adidas boots? Should I consider them at all or should I just pull the trigger on the Rulers?




If you can, I would suggest trying on multiple boots. I have tried on K2 Maysis wide and Photon wide side by side and did not notice much difference. I know it is a poor comparison, but they were both much snugger than my packed out Salomon Synapse wide. I am also >>E and the Synapse still worked well for me last time around. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnwave

johnwave said:


> thanks for the fast feedback.
> will come back with measurement pictures and maybe after that I would ask you guys for some boots recommendations.


Oki I am back with pictures and more exact measurements
Looks like I have these measurements:

Right 27.5 cm length
10.7 cm width
9.7cm height to top foot

Left 27.3 cm length
10.4 cm width
9.5cm height to top foot

I am a bit STOKED 

Wiredsport what do you think? :nerd:


----------



## Kenai

johnwave said:


> Oki I am back with pictures and more exact measurements.


uke:

More importantly, Wired is going to suggest putting your foot against the wall (inside edge of your foot all along to your heel) to measure your width. If 104 is correct, you are definitely wider than an E according to the chart at the beginning of this thread. So, you've gone from 280/102 to 275/104 - that's going to make a difference! That is also why so many people are in boots that are too big for them - they need extra length to accommodate their width. (It's also why some of us regularly comment on newbie threads to measure their feet before they buy anything!)

I've never seen any measure of height so I'm not sure that is useful, but maybe Wired can help there.

You should ideally be looking at size 9.5 Wide boots. Burton Ruler/Photon are available in wides (Wired says they are EEE), Salomon Dialogue/Synapse are available in wide (Wired says E) and K2 Maysis are available in wide (nobody knows). Last year I rode the Salomon Dialogue with short, fat feet. This year I tried on both the Photon Wide and the Maysis Wide. The K2 to me actually felt a little roomier but lower on the top of the foot. If you do have a height issue you might not like that. The K2 has a hard plastic piece over the front of your ankle that gets cinched by the boa lace and that did not fit my foot well. If I were I you, I would order all a boot from all three of those manufacturers and see what fits best. It is expensive, at least temporarily, but well worth it in the long run.


----------



## johnwave

regarding the measurements i am pretty sure i did them correctly ... foot against a vertical cupboard and the tape was stuck to the edge...
more importantly I think now this measurements make sense on why the 32TM2's are hurting me so fast.

I was wandering what stiffness these 4-5 potential boots have?


----------



## Kenai

johnwave said:


> regarding the measurements i am pretty sure i did them correctly ... foot against a vertical cupboard and the tape was stuck to the edge...
> more importantly I think now this measurements make sense on why the 32TM2's are hurting me so fast.
> 
> I was wandering what stiffness these 4-5 potential boots have?


I meant for width only. It looked like you were measuring on an open floor instead of placing the inside of your foot against the wall and measuring in a perpendicular line to the widest point.

This is my opinion informed by the manufacturer description and having tried on each of them. Two years ago I bought the Synapse after trying on the Dialogue and Ruler. This year I bought the Photon after also trying on the Maysis.
Salomon Dialogue - medium soft
Salomon Synapse - medium stiff
K2 Maysis - moderately stiff (though people here say they soften up fairly quickly)
Burton Ruler - soft (Burton says medium but that's bs - the pair I tried on was soft like butter)
Burton Photon - stiff


----------



## SGboarder

Kenai said:


> Burton Ruler - soft (Burton says medium but that's bs - the pair I tried on was soft like butter)


Disagree. Ruler is a plenty stiff boot.


----------



## Wiredsport

johnwave said:


> Oki I am back with pictures and more exact measurements
> Looks like I have these measurements:
> 
> Right 27.5 cm length
> 10.7 cm width
> 9.7cm height to top foot
> 
> Left 27.3 cm length
> 10.4 cm width
> 9.5cm height to top foot
> 
> I am a bit STOKED
> 
> Wiredsport what do you think? :nerd:


Hi John,

You are indeed a mondo 275 which is size 9.5 US in snowboard boots. 10.7 cm is an EE width at your foot size. The Salomon Wide boots will not be wide enough as they are E width. I would strongly suggest either the Ruler Wide or the Photon Wide. Both are EEE width. In this case I was able to see from your measurements that you will be either an EE width or slightly wider (to where it would not effect this suggestion). 

STOKED!


----------



## ChloricName34

Kenai said:


> I meant for width only. It looked like you were measuring on an open floor instead of placing the inside of your foot against the wall and measuring in a perpendicular line to the widest point.
> 
> This is my opinion informed by the manufacturer description and having tried on each of them. Two years ago I bought the Synapse after trying on the Dialogue and Ruler. This year I bought the Photon after also trying on the Maysis.
> Salomon Dialogue - medium soft
> Salomon Synapse - medium stiff
> K2 Maysis - moderately stiff (though people here say they soften up fairly quickly)
> Burton Ruler - soft (Burton says medium but that's bs - the pair I tried on was soft like butter)
> Burton Photon - stiff


You haven't happened to try the sambas have you? They're the only other set of boots I might consider other than the Burton's especially size wise.


----------



## Kenai

ChloricName34 said:


> You haven't happened to try the sambas have you? They're the only other set of boots I might consider other than the Burton's especially size wise.




Nope. Sorry. I generally believe when people claim a normal boot is “wide” they don’t really have wide feet or they are just riding boots that are too long to begin with, but who knows. If I could try them I certainly would. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenai

SGboarder said:


> Disagree. Ruler is a plenty stiff boot.




All I know is what I felt comparing them to multiple other boots in my living room. I could bend my knees all the way forward in those boots and my heels would never come up off the floor. Perhaps the shop sent me a pair someone else really broke in and then returned. If I get the chance I’ll try them again, but I definitely prefer the stiffest boot I can buy because with size 6.5 feet I need all the leverage I can get!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnwave

i am pretty sure you guys saw this but i drop it here just in case






I will probably go for the photons wide ... thanks for advice


----------



## ChloricName34

Kenai said:


> All I know is what I felt comparing them to multiple other boots in my living room. I could bend my knees all the way forward in those boots and my heels would never come up off the floor. Perhaps the shop sent me a pair someone else really broke in and then returned. If I get the chance I’ll try them again, but I definitely prefer the stiffest boot I can buy because with size 6.5 feet I need all the leverage I can get!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its really interesting because I've seen SG a few times now on other threads and they're always swearing that they aren't soft. Anyways, when people say toebox, to what part of the foot are they referring too. My widest part of my foot is at the "protrusion" at the pinky toe, so if people are claiming the adidas' are wide at the toebox, it might not even be relevant to me. I've read two people say they have an EE foot and they're happy with the adidas and I'm not sure if its enough to sway me yet. Anyways, I'll probably pull the trigger on the rulers because evo has a nice sale on them anyways. I'll be sure to report back in a few!


----------



## Kenai

ChloricName34 said:


> Its really interesting because I've seen SG a few times now on other threads and they're always swearing that they aren't soft. Anyways, when people say toebox, to what part of the foot are they referring too. My widest part of my foot is at the "protrusion" at the pinky toe, so if people are claiming the adidas' are wide at the toebox, it might not even be relevant to me. I've read two people say they have an EE foot and they're happy with the adidas and I'm not sure if its enough to sway me yet. Anyways, I'll probably pull the trigger on the rulers because evo has a nice sale on them anyways. I'll be sure to report back in a few!




It is entirely possible the pair I tried on was weirdly soft; it’s entirely possible we have a different definition of soft; or they really are soft. 

EVO has 366 day return policy so definitely grab them if they might be the one. You can always return them if not. Ultimately yours is the only opinion that matters!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnwave

update on my quest for boots

went today at some different shops:

tried *Men's Burton Photon Boa® Wide* size 9.5 - to small but otherwise a good fit on width. They didn't had the size 10 ... 
Ruler Wide they didnt had size 10 ... so cannot say anything about that
but
tried *Adidas Acerra* size 10 - stiffness 8/10 - the fit was a bit tight in the width ... otherwise nice
tried *Adidas Tactical ADV* size 10 - stiffness 6/10 - wonderful fit for width and length ... but on tip pressure my left top foot was like electrocuted... so unfortunately it is a NO.

tomorrow will go to test the Salomon ones ...though based on what you guys said will not fit ...

Either way I just ordered *Men's Burton Photon Boa® Wide* size 10 ... excited ...hope they fit well. next week will come with updates.


----------



## jerry gnarcia

johnwave said:


> update on my quest for boots
> 
> went today at some different shops:
> 
> tried *Men's Burton Photon Boa® Wide* size 9.5 - to small but otherwise a good fit on width. They didn't had the size 10 ...
> Ruler Wide they didnt had size 10 ... so cannot say anything about that
> but
> tried *Adidas Acerra* size 10 - stiffness 8/10 - the fit was a bit tight in the width ... otherwise nice
> tried *Adidas Tactical ADV* size 10 - stiffness 6/10 - wonderful fit for width and length ... but on tip pressure my left top foot was like electrocuted... so unfortunately it is a NO.
> 
> tomorrow will go to test the Salomon ones ...though based on what you guys said will not fit ...
> 
> Either way I just ordered *Men's Burton Photon Boa® Wide* size 10 ... excited ...hope they fit well. next week will come with updates.


You want the 9.5. Trust us. People go through this with Wired all the time. He is always right.


----------



## Kenai

johnwave said:


> update on my quest for boots
> 
> went today at some different shops:
> 
> tried *Men's Burton Photon Boa® Wide* size 9.5 - to small but otherwise a good fit on width.


By what metric did you decide they were too small? If they were good on width and your feet are 273-275mm, those were your boot. 

My feet measure 243mm. No one makes a wide 6.5 or 6 so I have to get a 7. It does not take many days out before the liners have packed out enough for my foot to start slipping. I’d give about anything to have 1/2 size smaller boot or a 1/2 size larger foot.


----------



## Wiredsport

johnwave said:


> update on my quest for boots
> 
> went today at some different shops:
> 
> tried *Men's Burton Photon Boa® Wide* size 9.5 - to small but otherwise a good fit on width. They didn't had the size 10 ...
> Ruler Wide they didnt had size 10 ... so cannot say anything about that
> but
> tried *Adidas Acerra* size 10 - stiffness 8/10 - the fit was a bit tight in the width ... otherwise nice
> tried *Adidas Tactical ADV* size 10 - stiffness 6/10 - wonderful fit for width and length ... but on tip pressure my left top foot was like electrocuted... so unfortunately it is a NO.
> 
> tomorrow will go to test the Salomon ones ...though based on what you guys said will not fit ...
> 
> Either way I just ordered *Men's Burton Photon Boa® Wide* size 10 ... excited ...hope they fit well. next week will come with updates.


Hi John,

At an EE foot width the Ruler (which is EEE) is going to be your best choice in your Mondopoint size. Once you begin varying from your Mondopoint size you may impact initial (in store) fit but the structures of your foot will not properly align with the structures of the boot. This will advance over time as the compliant materials inside the boot break in. If you would like to post up images of your foot measurements being taken I will be happy to have a look. Correct fit is very surprising at first. The initial reaction may be, "whoah, too snug" but please read the history of those initial comments in these sizing threads. Heat fit is also essential. 

STOKED!


----------



## johnwave

Wiredsport , Kenai,

I totally understand the snug idea but my toes were a bit scrunched up. 
Obviously I had snowboard socks.
Also tested as well with a thin insole from superfeet same situation.

I took measurement again with the guys in the store ... im sorry i didnt made pictures... 
Yesterday my home measurements were 27.5 cm length ... today in store with the socks on I was measured at 27.63 cm ... The guys were saying I am at the limit.
Do you guys think that after some use/time ... the materials will let go and I will have a proper fit in 9.5?

I'll go next days as well to try them one more time... maybe with a thinner sock would work better.

thanks


----------



## Wiredsport

johnwave said:


> Wiredsport , Kenai,
> 
> I totally understand the snug idea but my toes were a bit scrunched up.
> Obviously I had snowboard socks.
> Also tested as well with a thin insole from superfeet same situation.
> 
> I took measurement again with the guys in the store ... im sorry i didnt made pictures...
> Yesterday my home measurements were 27.5 cm length ... today in store with the socks on I was measured at 27.63 cm ... The guys were saying I am at the limit.
> Do you guys think that after some use/time ... the materials will let go and I will have a proper fit in 9.5?
> 
> I'll go next days as well to try them one more time... maybe with a thinner sock would work better.
> 
> thanks


Hi John,

Please disregard your measurement with socks. That will add length and width and should never be used. 

Also here is my sock info from the FAQ on our bootsizer site:

*What about socks?
Snowboard boots are designed to be worn with a relatively thin snowboard sock. The idea that a thick sock or multiple socks will add warmth is incorrect. Warmth is primarily the job of the boot liner. Extra socks or overly thick socks will overheat your foot leading to perspiration. A damp foot is a cold foot. Additionally, socks do not have the same support as a well-designed and properly fit boot liner.*

Please try again with thin socks.

Here is my FAQ info on boot stretch:

*Will my boots stretch?
Yes. New boots will always stretch "break in" or "pack out". How much will depend on the materials used in the specific boot, but .5 to 1 of stretch is very normal. It is important to keep in mind that this stretch equates to roughly a full US shoe size. This factor will compound the problems associated with "what if I order my shoe size?" mentioned above.*


----------



## Kenai

Wiredsport said:


> *Will my boots stretch?
> 
> Yes. New boots will always stretch "break in" or "pack out". How much will depend on the materials used in the specific boot, but .5 to 1 of stretch is very normal. It is important to keep in mind that this stretch equates to roughly a full US shoe size. This factor will compound the problems associated with "what if I order my shoe size?" mentioned above.*


John, there is a small typo in there though you can probably figure out what is missing - the liners will stretch .5-1 *CM*!

Wired really knows his stuff on this topic. I am just a disciple because I have had so many foot problems over the years that I hate to see people end up in boots that don’t fit. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jerry gnarcia

The other problem with the 10 is that half sizes tend to pack out less than round sizes. The reason is because they use the same shell. A 9.0 and 9.5 are in the same shell, but the 9.5 is closer to the limit. But a 10 and a 10.5 are the same shell, and the 10 is further from the limit of the shell.

So if it's just slightly too big, and it's not a half size, it will almost certainly be shit after a few days. Then you'll be fumbling with adjustments trying to compensate and then cutting off circulation even though it doesn't feel too tight. Then you need ankle wraps and fitting foam and it's just a big mess. Ask me how I know  So, always go as small as you possibly can as long as your toes aren't curling.

FWIW, size 10 is 280mm. So a packed out size 10 is going to be like 285 or more. With a heat moldable liner and the thinnest ski sock you can get, that 9.5 should be perfect. In theory. After a couple weeks worth of riding days, switch to the 2nd thinnest ski sock you can find if you need to.


----------



## SGboarder

jerry gnarcia said:


> The other problem with the 10 is that half sizes tend to pack out less than round sizes. The reason is because they use the same shell. A 9.0 and 9.5 are in the same shell, but the 9.5 is closer to the limit. But a 10 and a 10.5 are the same shell, and the 10 is further from the limit of the shell.
> 
> So if it's just slightly too big, and it's not a half size, it will almost certainly be shit after a few days. Then you'll be fumbling with adjustments trying to compensate and then cutting off circulation even though it doesn't feel too tight. Then you need ankle wraps and fitting foam and it's just a big mess. Ask me how I know  So, always go as small as you possibly can as long as your toes aren't curling


That is completely wrong. Burton (and most other boot manufacturers) use 1:1 lasting, which means that every half size has a different shell, sole, and liner.


----------



## ChloricName34

Alrighty, so I realized that I actually have a set of 9.5 burton motos laying around, so I figured I'd give them a try. I realized that they might be too small length wise, as my toes had to be scrunched up a bit to be comfortable. I'm not sure how much they've packed out and I figured I'd double check with yall before I order boots.


----------



## Kenai

ChloricName34 said:


> Alrighty, so I realized that I actually have a set of 9.5 burton motos laying around, so I figured I'd give them a try. I realized that they might be too small length wise, as my toes had to be scrunched up a bit to be comfortable. I'm not sure how much they've packed out and I figured I'd double check with yall before I order boots.


Are these a new or old pair? Boots can pack out as much as .5cm-1cm but it depends on the liner. That’s potentially as much as an entire size. But, your feet are also EE so that really changes your foot shape as you are standing there. I don’t think these boots are going to make a great comparison to the 9.5 wides that should fit your feet. If you are trying on new boots and your toes are just barely touching the end, they are too big. 

Nonetheless, with those boots you have on hand, really kick your heel back in to the back of the boot and kneel a bit like you are actually riding. Are your toes really still scrunched or are they comfortably touching the end. Usually when we try on boots we just stand up straight and wiggle our foot around, but that’s a terrible representation of how they fit when we ride. That position actually forces our foot forward and gives a deceptive feel on the length of the boot.

This is why Wired really focuses on those measurements. Measurements don’t lie!


----------



## Wiredsport

ChloricName34 said:


> Alrighty, so I realized that I actually have a set of 9.5 burton motos laying around, so I figured I'd give them a try. I realized that they might be too small length wise, as my toes had to be scrunched up a bit to be comfortable. I'm not sure how much they've packed out and I figured I'd double check with yall before I order boots.


Hi Chloric,

Please set those "normal" width 9.5's aside. Never think of them again, or any other "normal" width boots. . They are two width sizes two small for you. That is every bit as important as riding a boot that is two length sizes too small. A boot that is too narrow for a foot will also feel to short as the outside arc of the toe box will allow less length in that area. Trust the method. It will not let you down .

STOKED!


----------



## Sr2223

Hey Everyone, new to the forums. Came across this thread which I found useful.
Im going to be snowboarding for the first time ever in Hakuba this Feb.
I'm always susceptible to discomfortand cramping in my feet as they are fricken huge. I want to be able to learn to snowboard with well fitting boots so thought I would try get some advice from you all.
My foot measurements are.

Left
Length 28cm
Width 10.5cm

Right 
Length 28cm
Width 10.8cm

Would any of you fine people be able to recommend me some boots. I have limited selection where I live , I most likely will have to buy online.
Cheers


----------



## Wiredsport

Sr2223 said:


> Hey Everyone, new to the forums. Came across this thread which I found useful.
> Im going to be snowboarding for the first time ever in Hakuba this Feb.
> I'm always susceptible to discomfortand cramping in my feet as they are fricken huge. I want to be able to learn to snowboard with well fitting boots so thought I would try get some advice from you all.
> My foot measurements are.
> 
> Left
> Length 28cm
> Width 10.5cm
> 
> Right
> Length 28cm
> Width 10.8cm
> 
> Would any of you fine people be able to recommend me some boots. I have limited selection where I live , I most likely will have to buy online.
> Cheers


Hi,

28 cm is Mondopoint 280 or size 10 US in Snowboard boots. You have a EE width foot which will require a Wide boot. While no manufacturers produce an EE width, Burton doe produce two boots at EEE width (the Photon Wide and Ruler Wide). I would suggest one of those two boots in US size 10.

STOKED!


----------



## ChloricName34

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Chloric,
> 
> Please set those "normal" width 9.5's aside. Never think of them again, or any other "normal" width boots. . They are two width sizes two small for you. That is every bit as important as riding a boot that is two length sizes too small. A boot that is too narrow for a foot will also feel to short as the outside arc of the toe box will allow less length in that area. Trust the method. It will not let you down .
> 
> STOKED!


Awesome! I figured it was worth bringing up with you all just in case. In that case, I'm buying them tonight!
Thanks for everything, I'll be sure to give updates.


----------



## chenw87

My feet are measured to be 25.5cm length and 10.5cm wide. Do you have any recommendations for that size?

Thanks!


----------



## Kenai

chenw87 said:


> My feet are measured to be 25.5cm length and 10.5cm wide. Do you have any recommendations for that size?
> 
> Thanks!


You are a 7.5 EEE. Try the Burton Ruler and Photon wides and the K2 Maysis wide. 

Last time I checked, Burton’s site said they are out of the 7.5 Photon, but if you are interested you should try to get someone on the phone there and see if they are getting more. I’ve been looking at the 7 and the site keeps changing as to whether they have them or not so they are either getting new stock still or they are getting returns.


----------



## Wiredsport

chenw87 said:


> My feet are measured to be 25.5cm length and 10.5cm wide. Do you have any recommendations for that size?
> 
> Thanks!


Hi chenw87,

25.5 cm is Mondopoint 255 or size 7.5 in snowboard boots. 10.5 cm is an EEE width at your foot size. I would strongly suggest the Burton Ruler Wide or Burton Photon Wide as they are both designed for EEE width.

STOKED!


----------



## unsuspected

Kenai said:


> You are a 7.5 EEE. Try the Burton Ruler and Photon wides and the K2 Maysis wide.
> 
> Last time I checked, Burton’s site said they are out of the 7.5 Photon, but if you are interested you should try to get someone on the phone there and see if they are getting more. I’ve been looking at the 7 and the site keeps changing as to whether they have them or not so they are either getting new stock still or they are getting returns.





chenw87 said:


> My feet are measured to be 25.5cm length and 10.5cm wide. Do you have any recommendations for that size?
> 
> Thanks!


Not marked as wide but Adidas boots fit really wide.


----------



## chenw87

Kenai said:


> You are a 7.5 EEE. Try the Burton Ruler and Photon wides and the K2 Maysis wide.
> 
> Last time I checked, Burton’s site said they are out of the 7.5 Photon, but if you are interested you should try to get someone on the phone there and see if they are getting more. I’ve been looking at the 7 and the site keeps changing as to whether they have them or not so they are either getting new stock still or they are getting returns.





Wiredsport said:


> Hi chenw87,
> 
> 25.5 cm is Mondopoint 255 or size 7.5 in snowboard boots. 10.5 cm is an EEE width at your foot size. I would strongly suggest the Burton Ruler Wide or Burton Photon Wide as they are both designed for EEE width.
> 
> STOKED!





unsuspected said:


> Not marked as wide but Adidas boots fit really wide.



Thank you Kenai/Wiredsport/unsuspected!


----------



## chenw87

I tried on a Ruler at a shop today. They didn't have any wides in stock so I tried the standard width just to test the length. They didn't have a 7.5 either, but I tried a 8.0 and the length seems to fit pretty well even with thin socks. A 7.5 might be too small and cramped for my toes. Of course, the width was way too narrow.

Based on this, I might go ahead and order size 8.0 wides online. I want to pair them with a set of Burton Custom bindings. The Rulers are supposed to have shrinkage technology to reduce the footprint. Since 8 is right on the borderline for small (6-8) and medium (8-10) bindings, which size bindings would you recommend? Small because of the shrinkage technology or Medium to have a little more flexibility due to the wider boot?

Thanks!


----------



## Wiredsport

chenw87 said:


> I tried on a Ruler at a shop today. They didn't have any wides in stock so I tried the standard width just to test the length. They didn't have a 7.5 either, but I tried a 8.0 and the length seems to fit pretty well even with thin socks. A 7.5 might be too small and cramped for my toes. Of course, the width was way too narrow.
> 
> Based on this, I might go ahead and order size 8.0 wides online. I want to pair them with a set of Burton Custom bindings. The Rulers are supposed to have shrinkage technology to reduce the footprint. Since 8 is right on the borderline for small (6-8) and medium (8-10) bindings, which size bindings would you recommend? Small because of the shrinkage technology or Medium to have a little more flexibility due to the wider boot?
> 
> Thanks!



Hi,

Please don't . You should make no judgement based on a regular width boot (even a larger size). The shape of the toe box on the narrower boot will make it effectively shorter at the outside of your foot than the "smaller" wide boot. You are a Mondopoint 255 (size 7.5 US in snowboard boots) and you will want the Burton Wide models that I have suggested which will match your EEE width. Trust the method and the method will love you back .

STOKED!


----------



## Kenai

chenw87 said:


> I tried on a Ruler at a shop today. They didn't have any wides in stock so I tried the standard width just to test the length. They didn't have a 7.5 either, but I tried a 8.0 and the length seems to fit pretty well even with thin socks. A 7.5 might be too small and cramped for my toes. Of course, the width was way too narrow.
> 
> 
> 
> Based on this, I might go ahead and order size 8.0 wides online. I want to pair them with a set of Burton Custom bindings. The Rulers are supposed to have shrinkage technology to reduce the footprint. Since 8 is right on the borderline for small (6-8) and medium (8-10) bindings, which size bindings would you recommend? Small because of the shrinkage technology or Medium to have a little more flexibility due to the wider boot?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!




Wired said it in a very nice way, but everything you just wrote is wrong. That’s the entire point of using the measurements. People regularly get a boot that is too big in order to accommodate their wide feet. Guess what, the boot is still too big! I understand wanting to get something NOW, but why get the wrong size just because you can get it now, especially when the right size is made for your foot?!

Edit: I just checked and Zappos has ONE 7.5 wide (make sure you click the right options to see it). They have free returns. Do yourself a favor and get the right size boot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chenw87

Ah OK. That makes sense. You guys have this down to a science. I'll go ahead and order the 7.5s and try them on. Thanks!


----------



## ekimkrats

*Photon Wide And Maysis Wide*

Right L 26.1 W 11.43 
Left L 26.6 W 11.7

Hi all,
I picked up 2 pair of boots, new wide models for this year.

So far heat molded them and a couple hours around the house.
The photon on my left and the Maysis on my right so far is the best fit, now I just need to figure out which on will be the best on the other foot. 

Photon. 
j bars for heal hold are very aggressive. Very nice hold down on the heal. They are a little snug in the mid foot, 
but i'm a EEEE. I haven't had any pinch points, or hot spots yet. 

Maysis.
Conda Boa has a excellent heal hold. With little to no lift, like the Photons a little snug but again EEEE 


A big thank you to this Thread for the info and helping the movement for wide boots

K2 stepped it up very nice boot for 299. 
Burton also for a stiffer more responsive boot for 379.

My hill opens Friday.... I'll give a update after I put 50 runs on the boot, I decide to go with.


----------



## Wiredsport

ekimkrats said:


> Right L 26.1 W 11.43
> Left L 26.6 W 11.7
> 
> Hi all,
> I picked up 2 pair of boots, new wide models for this year.
> 
> So far heat molded them and a couple hours around the house.
> The photon on my left and the Maysis on my right so far is the best fit, now I just need to figure out which on will be the best on the other foot.
> 
> Photon.
> j bars for heal hold are very aggressive. Very nice hold down on the heal. They are a little snug in the mid foot,
> but i'm a EEEE. I haven't had any pinch points, or hot spots yet.
> 
> Maysis.
> Conda Boa has a excellent heal hold. With little to no lift, like the Photons a little snug but again EEEE
> 
> 
> A big thank you to this Thread for the info and helping the movement for wide boots
> 
> K2 stepped it up very nice boot for 299.
> Burton also for a stiffer more responsive boot for 379.
> 
> My hill opens Friday.... I'll give a update after I put 50 runs on the boot, I decide to go with.


Cool. What size boots did your order?


----------



## ekimkrats

Wiredsport said:


> Cool. What size boots did your order?


Sorry I forgot to add size. 

8.5 in both 

I ordered 8, 8.5 and 9 in both, retuned 8 and 9 so far.


----------



## Wiredsport

ekimkrats said:


> Sorry I forgot to add size.
> 
> 8.5 in both
> 
> I ordered 8, 8.5 and 9 in both, retuned 8 and 9 so far.


That is an aggressive fit (but I would have done the same for my own foot with your imperfect options .


----------



## lj132

*Boot Size Help*

Hello Everyone, I am getting back into snowboarding this year and would like help determining my boot size.

My measurements are:

Right Foot
26.7 cm length
10.1 cm width

Left Foot 
27 cm Length
10.3 cm width

I understand this is a mondo size 270 or US 9 but I am not sure if I should try a wide boot.

Thanks,


----------



## Wiredsport

lj132 said:


> Hello Everyone, I am getting back into snowboarding this year and would like help determining my boot size.
> 
> My measurements are:
> 
> Right Foot
> 26.7 cm length
> 10.1 cm width
> 
> Left Foot
> 27 cm Length
> 10.3 cm width
> 
> I understand this is a mondo size 270 or US 9 but I am not sure if I should try a wide boot.
> 
> Thanks,


Hi,

Yes, 10.3 cm is at the higher end of the range for E width. Salomon (only Salomon) produces a Wide line of boots for E width. The Dialogue Wide and Synapse Wide are strongly suggested in your Mondopoint size.

STOKED!


----------



## lj132

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes, 10.3 cm is at the higher end of the range for E width. Salomon (only Salomon) produces a Wide line of boots for E width. The Dialogue Wide and Synapse Wide are strongly suggested in your Mondopoint size.
> 
> STOKED!


Thanks, I was considering the Burton Ruler in wide or is the Salomon a much better fit for my feet? 

Is the size 9 correct?


----------



## Wiredsport

lj132 said:


> Thanks, I was considering the Burton Ruler in wide or is the Salomon a much better fit for my feet?
> 
> Is the size 9 correct?


Hi,

The Ruler Wide is designed for EEE, so 2 width sizes wider than your measurements. The Salomon Wide models will be ideal in Mondo 270. STOKED!


----------



## broonm28

What a great thread this is for people with awkward feet. I have always sized up to fit my width but I always have a hard time getting a good fit, street shoes sneakers anything, if i can get my left to fit comfortably my right foot is always loose. So I decided to measure my feet, turns out I am not as wide as I thought but a big difference between feet in length.

Left is 263mm and 105mm wide 
Right is 245mm and 104mm wide

measured everything twice, once myself with a wall and again with a friend tracing my feet.
Looks like a 9/7 EE if I understand everything I am reading. 

Anyone have a suggestion for making that work? (Buying two pairs of boots is not really an option)


----------



## Wiredsport

broonm28 said:


> What a great thread this is for people with awkward feet. I have always sized up to fit my width but I always have a hard time getting a good fit, street shoes sneakers anything, if i can get my left to fit comfortably my right foot is always loose. So I decided to measure my feet, turns out I am not as wide as I thought but a big difference between feet in length.
> 
> Left is 263mm and 105mm wide
> Right is 245mm and 104mm wide
> 
> measured everything twice, once myself with a wall and again with a friend tracing my feet.
> Looks like a 9/7 EE if I understand everything I am reading.
> 
> Anyone have a suggestion for making that work? (Buying two pairs of boots is not really an option)



Hi Broonm,

245 is Mondo 245 or size 6.5 US in snowboard boots. 263 is mondo 265 or size 8.5 US in snowboard boots. 104 is an EEE width and size 6.5. 105 is an EE width at 8.5. Your biggest issue is that your feet are separated by almost two full sizes. The best way to manage that is with two different boot sizes. 

Important: Tracing will almost never give the correct size as it tends to "grow" the foot. It would be very unusual if your wall measurement matched a traced measurement. We should get a look at images of your measurements to confirm that they are correct.

STOKED!


----------



## ChloricName34

Hey y'all, especially Wired. The Adidas store had a $100 off sale last week and so I bought the tacticals as they were cheaper than the Rulers. Since adidas has a nice return policy, I figured I would just return the boots if they didn't fit. With that being said, is anyone looking for measurements of the boots or insoles for comparison? I figured I would try and get some just for future reference for other people who are considering the boots and don't have a definite answer because they aren't labeled wide.


----------



## johnwave

Wiredsport said:


> Hi John,
> 
> You are indeed a mondo 275 which is size 9.5 US in snowboard boots. 10.7 cm is an EE width at your foot size. The Salomon Wide boots will not be wide enough as they are E width. I would strongly suggest either the Ruler Wide or the Photon Wide. Both are EEE width. In this case I was able to see from your measurements that you will be either an EE width or slightly wider (to where it would not effect this suggestion).
> 
> STOKED!





Kenai said:


> I meant for width only. It looked like you were measuring on an open floor instead of placing the inside of your foot against the wall and measuring in a perpendicular line to the widest point.
> 
> This is my opinion informed by the manufacturer description and having tried on each of them. Two years ago I bought the Synapse after trying on the Dialogue and Ruler. This year I bought the Photon after also trying on the Maysis.
> Salomon Dialogue - medium soft
> Salomon Synapse - medium stiff
> K2 Maysis - moderately stiff (though people here say they soften up fairly quickly)
> Burton Ruler - soft (Burton says medium but that's bs - the pair I tried on was soft like butter)
> Burton Photon - stiff





Wiredsport said:


> Hi John,
> 
> Please disregard your measurement with socks. That will add length and width and should never be used.


Hi guys,

My ordered boots arrived ... In the end I ordered both Burton Photon Wide 9.5 and 10... >
Bought Performance + ultralight compression socks from Burton ... 

now the situation is like this:
With original Burton footbeds 9.5 and 10...both are creating some pins and needles on top of my both feets (above arches) after not more than 30 min using them in house.
Bought as well SuperFeets Carbon insoles for both sizes. (thin and arch support) ... that solved the top pins and needles issue... 

the Photon 9.5 feels extremely snug ... almost not bearable ... after 1h the feet are swallowing to the point of pins of needle everywhere.
the Photon 10 feels sung ... after 1h still oki ... after 2h start to feel some pain in the bottom heels ...which I dont get it... any ideas?

mention that the boots are not molded yet ...will do that tomorrow I think.

cheers


----------



## Wiredsport

johnwave said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My ordered boots arrived ... In the end I ordered both Burton Photon Wide 9.5 and 10... >
> Bought Performance + ultralight compression socks from Burton ...
> 
> now the situation is like this:
> With original Burton footbeds 9.5 and 10...both are creating some pins and needles on top of my both feets (above arches) after not more than 30 min using them in house.
> Bought as well SuperFeets Carbon insoles for both sizes. (thin and arch support) ... that solved the top pins and needles issue...
> 
> the Photon 9.5 feels extremely snug ... almost not bearable ... after 1h the feet are swallowing to the point of pins of needle everywhere.
> the Photon 10 feels sung ... after 1h still oki ... after 2h start to feel some pain in the bottom heels ...which I dont get it... any ideas?
> 
> mention that the boots are not molded yet ...will do that tomorrow I think.
> 
> cheers


Hi John,

You are a Mondo 275 or size 9.5 US in snowboard boots. I would have those heat fit (wearing a boot around before heat fit is not useful). Please keep in mind that all boots will pack out ~ 1cm or 1 full boot size over the first two weeks of use. 

STOKED!


----------



## ekimkrats

Wiredsport said:


> That is an aggressive fit (but I would have done the same for my own foot with your imperfect options .


Well 2 days on the Burton Photons Wide.

After many hours in the house with both the Photon and the Maysis, I decided to put he Photons on the hill.

2 days and no pinching , rubbing or hot spots so far. 
Heal hold gets A++ never noticed lifting at all 

Why I went with the Photons V/s the Maysis?

Photons. heal hold, the dual boa adjusts the upper or lower area wile having a liner hold down,= 3 points of adjusting. I could pull the liner real tight, crank down the upper and leave the 2nd boa just snug, and the over all fit on my odd feet.

Maysis. the dual boa only adjusts 1 for laces and 1 for heal hold, I like the idea of the "Conda Boa" for heal hold, but could never find the best spot, without rubbing and hot spots on the top and ankle bones. Like most other single boa boots they seemed to pull the bottom area tighter and tighter the more you leaned into them. With 4E you don't want that area getting any tighter. 

I'm not pushing Burton over K2
They both stepped up there game for us this year.
Both pair seemed true to length,"K2 just a hair longer"
Both are wide!!! Almost accepting my 4E


----------



## Sezboarder

So I tried to get the photons, in uk 6.5, but ended up returning them as it was still too tight around the middle of the foot. The toe box wasn't too bad and heel hold was great. But just had pain throughout the centre of my foot. I'm 25cm length and 10 cm width on the tape measure but on this foot measuring device, it shows 10.6 width, the insole in the image is from the photons. Any wider options? I tried the superstars, which seemed less painful but was 1 size up.


----------



## Wiredsport

Sezboarder said:


> So I tried to get the photons, in uk 6.5, but ended up returning them as it was still too tight around the middle of the foot. The toe box wasn't too bad and heel hold was great. But just had pain throughout the centre of my foot. I'm 25cm length and 10 cm width on the tape measure but on this foot measuring device, it shows 10.6 width, the insole in the image is from the photons. Any wider options? I tried the superstars, which seemed less painful but was 1 size up.


Hi Sez,

Your images did not upload. Can you post a link? 25 cm is Mondopoint 250 or size 7 US in snowboard boots. This is a UK 6 but always go by the Mondo size as everything else is a conversion. 10 cm is EE and 10.6 cm is EEE at that size. Please post up images of your bare feet being measured so we can confirm all of this. I am assuming that you tried the Photon Wide. Is that correct?

STOKED!


----------



## Sezboarder

Unfortunately I'm on mobile internet only at the moment, an won't let me upload a picture for some reason. But yea I tried the photons and superstars.


----------



## Kenai

Sezboarder said:


> Unfortunately I'm on mobile internet only at the moment, an won't let me upload a picture for some reason. But yea I tried the photons and superstars.


Burton makes the Photon and the Photon Wide. Those are two different models. Did you try on the wide model?

Although some people say the Adidas runs wide, they are not a designed wide model. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sezboarder

Kenai said:


> Sezboarder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I'm on mobile internet only at the moment, an won't let me upload a picture for some reason. But yea I tried the photons and superstars.
> 
> 
> 
> Burton makes the Photon and the Photon Wide. Those are two different models. Did you try on the wide model?
> 
> Although some people say the Adidas runs wide, they are not a designed wide model.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Yea, it was the photon wide model I tried and the ruler wide.


----------



## Wiredsport

Sezboarder said:


> Unfortunately I'm on mobile internet only at the moment, an won't let me upload a picture for some reason. But yea I tried the photons and superstars.


That will be the best place to start. Please upload the images when that is possible.

STOKED!


----------



## ChloricName34

This has less to do with wide feet as much as general fit. I understand that the toes are supposed to be up against front of the boot so that when the knees are bent, the toes will basically move back. However, if I'm leaning towards the heel edge, won't this drive the toes back forward against the boot? Or am I misunderstanding the situation?


----------



## cwbolyard

my problem is I have 10.8cm wide feet making me an EE but a narrow heal so even wide boots give me lots of heal lift because generally they are wide all the way through


----------



## Wiredsport

cwbolyard said:


> my problem is I have 10.8cm wide feet making me an EE but a narrow heal so even wide boots give me lots of heal lift because generally they are wide all the way through


Hi,

Please find my recent post here: https://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/259791-dialogue-vs-ruler-wide.html

Your issue is going to be that your boots are a full size too large.

STOKED!


----------



## Wiredsport

ChloricName34 said:


> This has less to do with wide feet as much as general fit. I understand that the toes are supposed to be up against front of the boot so that when the knees are bent, the toes will basically move back. However, if I'm leaning towards the heel edge, won't this drive the toes back forward against the boot? Or am I misunderstanding the situation?


Hi,

Yes, your feet will always "want" to move inside the boot with normal snowboarding motion. That is why it is critical to be in the correct size. The Knee bend test insures that your foot never comes out of contact with the boot end. You are either more or less compressed in to the compliant materials of the liner during all points of your transition cycles. That is the ideal.

STOKED!


----------



## ChloricName34

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes, your feet will always "want" to move inside the boot with normal snowboarding motion. That is why it is critical to be in the correct size. The Knee bend test insures that your foot never comes out of contact with the boot end. You are either more or less compressed in to the compliant materials of the liner during all points of your transition cycles. That is the ideal.
> 
> STOKED!


I see... That makes a lot of sense!
Thanks again


----------



## Deacon

cwbolyard said:


> my problem is I have 10.8cm wide feet making me an EE but a narrow heal so even wide boots give me lots of heal lift because generally they are wide all the way through


Add J bars.


----------



## chomps1211

cwbolyard said:


> my problem is I have 10.8cm wide feet making me an EE but a narrow heal so even wide boots give me lots of heal lift because generally they are wide all the way through





Deacon said:


> *Add J bars*.


:thumbsup:

...or these;
Tognar.com

Maybe these,...
Tognar.com2

:hairy:


----------



## Wiredsport

Those can all be useful fit aids if needed. No fit aids should be used however to try to make a too large boot fit. That is always a losing battle. First get in the Correct Mondopoint size (length and width), then accessorize if necessary. 

STOKED!


----------



## SlvrDragon50

Wiredsport said:


> Those can all be useful fit aids if needed. No fit aids should be used however to try to make a too large boot fit. That is always a losing battle. First get in the Correct Mondopoint size (length and width), then accessorize if necessary.
> 
> STOKED!


I had about 30 days of riding on my Ruler Wides before I really started getting heel lift. I've heard reports of Rulers packing out that quickly, but I'm not sure. I think the sizing was correct since it hurt a ton the first few days riding (plus used your guidance), but I'm considering getting Photon Wides when I get to CO if I'm not able to resolve my heel lift problem with J-bars. Not sure if I should go for the same size or size down a half size.


----------



## Wiredsport

SlvrDragon50 said:


> I had about 30 days of riding on my Ruler Wides before I really started getting heel lift. I've heard reports of Rulers packing out that quickly, but I'm not sure. I think the sizing was correct since it hurt a ton the first few days riding (plus used your guidance), but I'm considering getting Photon Wides when I get to CO if I'm not able to resolve my heel lift problem with J-bars. Not sure if I should go for the same size or size down a half size.


Hi Slvr,

Please remind me of your measurements and your boot size. Boots typically will pack out 1 full size (1 cm) in the first 2 weeks of riding.


----------



## cwbolyard

Deacon said:


> Add J bars.


Oh I have.


----------



## Wiredsport

cwbolyard said:


> Oh I have.


Hi,

Drop down one full size and you will solve these issues. Please find the details here:

https://www.snowboardingforum.com/bo...uler-wide.html


----------



## SlvrDragon50

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Slvr,
> 
> Please remind me of your measurements and your boot size. Boots typically will pack out 1 full size (1 cm) in the first 2 weeks of riding.


Last time we measured ~256cm length and 10cm width in a Size 8 Burton Ruler Wide. Will be going to Steamboat on Sunday w/ new J-bar placement to see how it is.


----------



## Wiredsport

SlvrDragon50 said:


> Last time we measured ~256cm length and 10cm width in a Size 8 Burton Ruler Wide. Will be going to Steamboat on Sunday w/ new J-bar placement to see how it is.


Hi Slvr,

Got it. The Mondopoint range for any given size (i.e. Mondo 260 or size 8 US) is fairly narrow at only 5mm. You are at the very smallest measurement in your true range. In Mondo 260 the range is 256 to 260 mm. You are 1 mm above the largest measurement for Mondo 255 or size 7.5 US in snowboard boots. You are also an EE width but are only 1 mm above an E width. Because there is no EE width boot option in production you needed to go to EEE with the Burton Wide's so those are technically 1 width size too large for you. This is still my textbook fit for your specs and it will get most riders into a boot that feels unusually snug to them at first. But, if you are at the smallest side of your Mondopoint range, break in will have a greater effect for you than if you were at the top of the range.

OK, everyone who does not already ride in their mondopoint size and width, please look away for a moment. SHhhhhhh. If you want to push it a little you could try on the Salomon Wide boots in Mondo 255 or size 7.5 US. They are E width. You will be pushing it by 1 mm in length and width but it will likely work exceptionally well after a heat fit and break in. The Synapse Wide BOA is an incredible boot. If I had your dimensions this is what I would try now. 

STOKED!


----------



## SlvrDragon50

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Slvr,
> 
> Got it. The Mondopoint range for any given size (i.e. Mondo 260 or size 8 US) is fairly narrow at only 5mm. You are at the very smallest measurement in your true range. In Mondo 260 the range is 256 to 260 mm. You are 1 mm above the largest measurement for Mondo 255 or size 7.5 US in snowboard boots. You are also an EE width but are only 1 mm above an E width. Because there is no EE width boot option in production you needed to go to EEE with the Burton Wide's so those are technically 1 width size too large for you. This is still my textbook fit for your specs and it will get most riders into a boot that feels unusually snug to them at first. But, if you are at the smallest side of your Mondopoint range, break in will have a greater effect for you than if you were at the top of the range.
> 
> OK, everyone who does not already ride in their mondopoint size and width, please look away for a moment. SHhhhhhh. If you want to push it a little you could try on the Salomon Wide boots in Mondo 255 or size 7.5 US. They are E width. You will be pushing it by 1 mm in length and width but it will likely work exceptionally well after a heat fit and break in. The Synapse Wide BOA is an incredible boot. If I had your dimensions this is what I would try now.
> 
> STOKED!


Interesting, if I'm actually a E width that would certainly make me a lot happier since those boots are usually a lot cheaper than Burton's offerings! Plus I was really interested in trying out the Synapse Wide. I only see the Synapse Wide come in speed laces while the Dialogue Focus comes in Boa.

I was hoping to see a bootfitter in Colorado or Utah to try and get custom made insoles since it seems all the off the shelf insoles don't really fit wide feet. Just saw that Backcountry has the 2018 Synapse Wide for $150 so I'm tempted, but it's size 8 US. I'm leaving town on Sunday so I might just have to have it shipped to me on the road. Maybe I'll hop in to a store and get confirmation on my measurements.

Does the increase width affect heel lift? I was under the assumption that the width was really just focused on the toe box rather than the overall width of the shoe. Just measured again, and I think I'm closer to 260mm length than 256mm, but it's hard to measure my own foot. Width is a little bit above 10cm. What are the ranges for width?


----------



## Wiredsport

SlvrDragon50 said:


> Interesting, if I'm actually a E width that would certainly make me a lot happier since those boots are usually a lot cheaper than Burton's offerings! Plus I was really interested in trying out the Synapse Wide. I only see the Synapse Wide come in speed laces while the Dialogue Focus comes in Boa.
> 
> I was hoping to see a bootfitter in Colorado or Utah to try and get custom made insoles since it seems all the off the shelf insoles don't really fit wide feet. Just saw that Backcountry has the 2018 Synapse Wide for $150 so I'm tempted, but it's size 8 US. I'm leaving town on Sunday so I might just have to have it shipped to me on the road. Maybe I'll hop in to a store and get confirmation on my measurements.
> 
> Does the increase width affect heel lift? I was under the assumption that the width was really just focused on the toe box rather than the overall width of the shoe. Just measured again, and I think I'm closer to 260mm length than 256mm, but it's hard to measure my own foot. Width is a little bit above 10cm. What are the ranges for width?


Hi Slvr,

The extra width is not focused at the toe box. It is relatively consistent. Going narrower (if possible) will help you. I have pasted the chart below. At 7.5 EE starts at 10 cm and ranges up to 10.4. So, because you are at the lowest side of EE and no EE is actually produced EEE is wider than we would like. Imperfect choices, right?  I would see about the 7.5 Salomon Wide's before committing to another size. I have a hunch those will work for you (although technically 1 mm to small all around). A heat fit can almost always accommodate an extra 1 mm as long as the rider has completed all of the undergraduate Mondopoint coursework .


----------



## SlvrDragon50

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Slvr,
> 
> The extra width is not focused at the toe box. It is relatively consistent. Going narrower (if possible) will help you. I have pasted the chart below. At 7.5 EE starts at 10 cm and ranges up to 10.4. So, because you are at the lowest side of EE and no EE is actually produced EEE is wider than we would like. Imperfect choices, right?  I would see about the 7.5 Salomon Wide's before committing to another size. I have a hunch those will work for you (although technically 1 mm to small all around). A heat fit can almost always accommodate an extra 1 mm as long as the rider has completed all of the undergraduate Mondopoint coursework .


Got it, thanks! I'll try and find the boots in store in CO!


----------



## SlvrDragon50

Hey Wired. I just measured using a Brannock and got 103mm width and 253mm length. Pretty similar to the measurements I gave you, but I am more convinced now that I am a 7.5. Unfortunately having trouble finding wide width boots here. Any other suggestions or do I still try and find the Salomon Synapse Wide?


----------



## Wiredsport

SlvrDragon50 said:


> Hey Wired. I just measured using a Brannock and got 103mm width and 253mm length. Pretty similar to the measurements I gave you, but I am more convinced now that I am a 7.5. Unfortunately having trouble finding wide width boots here. Any other suggestions or do I still try and find the Salomon Synapse Wide?


Hi,

Brannock devices deliver shoe sizes rather than mm measurements. Possibly it was something else?


----------



## SlvrDragon50

It was one of these! I just tried on Salomon Dialogue (non wide) which were quite good except my feet were going numb from the narrow width.









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiredsport

SlvrDragon50 said:


> It was one of these! I just tried on Salomon Dialogue (non wide) which were quite good except my feet were going numb from the narrow width.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Hi,

I do not love these proprietary devices. The problem is that they allow variation on how you position your heel and this can produce too large a range of measurements for the same foot.


----------



## SlvrDragon50

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> I do not love these proprietary devices. The problem is that they allow variation on how you position your heel and this can produce too large a range of measurements for the same foot.


I just got fitted into a K2 Maysis size 8. Seems to be spot on width wise. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiredsport

SlvrDragon50 said:


> I just got fitted into a K2 Maysis size 8. Seems to be spot on width wise.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Size 8 is too large for 253 mm.


----------



## SlvrDragon50

Wiredsport said:


> Size 8 is too large for 253 mm.


The store has a fit guarantee so I am a little comfortable with it, but it felt very cramped before I did any heat fitting.


----------



## SlvrDragon50

I just read this on the other thread from you Wiredsport.



> Your toes should now have firm pressure against the front of the boot. As this is the crux of sizing, let's discuss firm pressure: When you flex your knee forward hard, the pressure should lighten, or cease, as your toes pull back. At no time should you feel numbness or lose circulation. Your toes will be in contact with the end of the boot, unlike in a properly fit street or athletic shoe (snowboard boots are designed to fit more snugly than your other shoes). When you have achieved this combination of firm pressure and no circulation loss, you have found the correct size!


I'm wondering if maybe I am just not measuring my feet correctly then? With 7.5 boots, my feet were feeling numb, though this may have been the difference between trying on the 7.5 Salomon Dialogue Focus Boa vs 8.0 K2 Maysis. I was told that the K2 last is going to be wider than Salomon but I do see in the chart that the 7.5 and 8 have the same width (ignoring last differences). With 8, my feet were touching the boot on all edges with pressure on the top of my foot. We heat fitted with a toe cap and a pad on the top of my foot. I now have zero pain/numbness. I do also have a fitted insole to help support the arch. Going to ride with it today and see how it does.


----------



## Wiredsport

SlvrDragon50 said:


> I just read this on the other thread from you Wiredsport.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wondering if maybe I am just not measuring my feet correctly then? With 7.5 boots, my feet were feeling numb, though this may have been the difference between trying on the 7.5 Salomon Dialogue Focus Boa vs 8.0 K2 Maysis. I was told that the K2 last is going to be wider than Salomon but I do see in the chart that the 7.5 and 8 have the same width (ignoring last differences). With 8, my feet were touching the boot on all edges with pressure on the top of my foot. We heat fitted with a toe cap and a pad on the top of my foot. I now have zero pain/numbness. I do also have a fitted insole to help support the arch. Going to ride with it today and see how it does.


Have you posted images of your barefoot measurements being taken?


----------



## SlvrDragon50

Wiredsport said:


> Have you posted images of your barefoot measurements being taken?


I did, in the past it was 256mm or 10" but I've never been able to find a wall without a baseboard. I also was measuring my own foot rather than having someone else help me.


----------



## Wiredsport

SlvrDragon50 said:


> I did, in the past it was 256mm or 10" but I've never been able to find a wall without a baseboard. I also was measuring my own foot rather than having someone else help me.


You will want to take those measurements. A second person is not suggested.


----------



## mikeyb79

As an entry/intermediate rider I've been looking for something to fit my wide feet for a while. I can be anywhere from a 9-9.5 wide depending on brands and styles. I had been trying lots of 9/9.5 sized boots but even walking around in store caused foot pain. I tried some K2 Raider 10s on and they "seemed" to fit okay? I picked them up and wore them around the house and sure enough, same soreness just behind the widest part of my foot after a good 10-15 minutes. 

Did some reading that evening and found a post somewhere suggesting DCs might fit a bit wider. So I returned the Raiders the next day and tried out the DC Phase in a 9.5 and it felt much better. My toe tips were touching the liner and the width seemed more relaxed. I was able to crank down the lacing a lot harder over the top of my foot and ankle and there was no pain and at least same amount of support. Now done two outings this season and still no foot pain in the DCs, so I think I'm happy with them. 

Any other borderline wide-footers try out DCs?


----------



## Wiredsport

mikeyb79 said:


> As an entry/intermediate rider I've been looking for something to fit my wide feet for a while. I can be anywhere from a 9-9.5 wide depending on brands and styles. I had been trying lots of 9/9.5 sized boots but even walking around in store caused foot pain. I tried some K2 Raider 10s on and they "seemed" to fit okay? I picked them up and wore them around the house and sure enough, same soreness just behind the widest part of my foot after a good 10-15 minutes.
> 
> Did some reading that evening and found a post somewhere suggesting DCs might fit a bit wider. So I returned the Raiders the next day and tried out the DC Phase in a 9.5 and it felt much better. My toe tips were touching the liner and the width seemed more relaxed. I was able to crank down the lacing a lot harder over the top of my foot and ankle and there was no pain and at least same amount of support. Now done two outings this season and still no foot pain in the DCs, so I think I'm happy with them.
> 
> Any other borderline wide-footers try out DCs?


Hi Mikey,

Just touching the end of the boot is far too large. Please measure each of your feet (length and width) using this method:

Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters). For width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot.

STOKED!


----------



## mikeyb79

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Mikey,
> 
> Just touching the end of the boot is far too large. Please measure each of your feet (length and width) using this method:
> 
> Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters). For width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot.
> 
> STOKED!


You betcha! Barefoot dimensions from the wall are (no baseboard):

Right foot 27.035cm x 10.668cm
Left foot 26.818cm x 10.424cm

It's that damned right foot, I tell ya! Explains why my heat molded hockey skates don't fit well on that side, either. :frown:


----------



## Wiredsport

mikeyb79 said:


> You betcha! Barefoot dimensions using a dial caliper are:
> 
> Right foot 27.035cm x 10.668cm
> Left foot 26.818cm x 10.424cm
> 
> It's that damned right foot, I tell ya! Explains why my heat molded hockey skates don't fit well on that side, either. :frown:


Hi Mikey,

27.0 cm is a Mondopoint 270 or size 9 in snowboard boots. The issue that you are having is that you are EE width. You will be able to ride in your Mondopoint size when you also allow the correct width. This requires very specific boots. Burton produces two models for EEE width. I would suggest either the Ruler Wide or the Photon Wide in size 9.

STOKED!


----------



## bejaE

So glad I found this thread, went snowboarding for the first time last weekend with regular rental boots and my feet were literally numb afterward. Would love to get back out there, but I'm for sure bringing my own pair of wide boots!

I unfortunately have bunions on both of my feet and have the following barefoot dimensions:

Left Foot: 25.75 cm x 11.4 cm
Right Foot: 25.4 cm x 11.25 cm

Any help/suggestions would be greatly appreciated, thanks!


----------



## Wiredsport

bejaE said:


> So glad I found this thread, went snowboarding for the first time last weekend with regular rental boots and my feet were literally numb afterward. Would love to get back out there, but I'm for sure bringing my own pair of wide boots!
> 
> I unfortunately have bunions on both of my feet and have the following barefoot dimensions:
> 
> Left Foot: 25.75 cm x 11.4 cm
> Right Foot: 25.4 cm x 11.25 cm
> 
> Any help/suggestions would be greatly appreciated, thanks!


Hi bejaE,

So stoked that you are loving riding! This is the greatest sport in the world. We can get you a lot of improvement on boot fit. 25.75 is Mondopoint 260 or size 8 US in snowboard boots. Your foot is VERY wide. if 11.4 cm is correct that is a EEEE width. 

Lets confirm that first. Please post up images of your barefoot measurements being taken. Thanks!


----------



## Hekason

Hey, I'm just getting into snowboarding and I'm looking for a boot with 280mm length while my foot being 107mm ish wide. Do you have boots to recommend, medium flex-ish? I'm currently interested in Ride Lasso as someone mentioned earlier, would it fit for me? I tried fitting so many different boots today, but all of them felt small and pushing my little toe.
Thanks.


----------



## Wiredsport

Hekason said:


> Hey, I'm just getting into snowboarding and I'm looking for a boot with 280mm length while my foot being 107mm ish wide. Do you have boots to recommend, medium flex-ish? I'm currently interested in Ride Lasso as someone mentioned earlier, would it fit for me? I tried fitting so many different boots today, but all of them felt small and pushing my little toe.
> Thanks.



Please post up the images of your barefoot measurements (length and width for both feet).

STOKED!


----------



## Hekason

Wiredsport said:


> Please post up the images of your barefoot measurements (length and width for both feet).
> 
> STOKED!


Hi, my measurements are:
Right foot length 275mm
Right foot width 107mm

Left foot length 273mm
Left foot width 106mm


----------



## Wiredsport

Please post up the images of your barefoot measurements (length and width for both feet).

STOKED!


----------



## fzst

Hi there,

I´m seeking some help for buying new boots. As many of you here I just discovered that I have wider than usual feet. Fortunately there not as wide as some of the pitiable really big footed fellas here:grin: 

I already asked in the Snowboard boot size web tool-Thread about my size and thx to wiredsports and I now know that I am a size 9.5E US. I also read the last 20 pages or so in this thread so I thought Id ask here too for some advice.

First here my foot specs:
Right foot:length: 27.5cm width 10.2cm
Left foot: Length: 27.2cm width 10.2cm

What I learned so far from this thread is that I have pretty much 2 options for a true wide boot: a Burton Boot, ie Ruler and Photon wide or a Salomon boot, ie Dialogue, Synapse or Hifi Wide. 
The third more disputed option would be find a normal width boot which is on the wider side, meaning stick with my adidas tactical but buy it in my correct size ( I already have a tactical boost in a size 10.5, so obviously its way too large and im swimming in them afer about 20 days riding them)

So I checked online what of those boots i could find. Unsurprisingly its not easy to find a wide boot:dry: Ok I have to admit Im late to the party in January:embarrased1:
So the only options would be the Salomon hifi wide, which I found on ebay or buy a dialogue wide from an onlineshop.

But first I went back to the store the ask if they had any wide boots, of course they didnt:dry:
I then tried a few boots on anyways. They had the normal width Hifi and it felt amazing apart from it being a bit too narrow in the forefoot of course but the length didnt feel too short (in a 9.5) and the heel hold was just outstanding. Unfortunately this boot is too soft for my taste.
They also had the normal width Photon (just in a 10 unfortunately). So I tried it on just to confirm my prejudice about this boot, its just mehh:dry: I had two or three rulers a few years back and they are just way too soft, cheap made boots in my opinion. They were good for about 20-30 days before getting completely mush and that doesnt seem to have improved given the photon supposed to be an even stiffer option. But i guess the EEE-width of the Burtons would be too wide for me anyways?

I also tried on a Burton Ion in a size 10 (they didnt have a size 9.5). And surprisingly they felt quite good had lots of room left in the toebox but also abit in the heels of course, which resulted in a not-so-goog heelhold. That made me wonder if maybe an ion in 9.5 could fit?:chin:
I found one from 2015 online, they had the green closed cell foam liner back then and youre supposed to be able to shave/cut some of the liner off if you want so maybe I could give that a try and just make the toebox a bit wider? Or is that a bad idear?
The only bad thing I felt with the burtons is they feel quite short, so my big toe is pushing quite firm in the front in a size 10 already. Thats strange, since I have lots of room left in the rest of the boot, is that supposed to be normal? Do the burtons in general fall a little small? I always felt that way with burton boots and I think thats what did result in me always buying too big boots. I didnt have that feeling in the salomons or 32s though.

I also tried an 32 TM2 in a size 9.5. These ones also fit like a dream, despite the pretty narrow toebox again. I was surprised how all the 9.5 suddenly seem to fit quite ok. I always tried to get in the smallest boots possible to reduce my footprint on the board but it never seem to work out, I guess that was just all in my head:grin::embarrased1:
There was quite some pressure from the sides in the toebox but I wonder if that even could go away after breaking in the boot.

So now I need a plan for this season. I would hate to buy the boots online but I guess from now on i have to?
They ordered the adidas tactical in a size 9.5 for me at the shop to try them on but if it doesnt fit I guess I´ll have to order a Salomon wide. Im not really drawn to the Dialogue to be honest, they say its a midflexing boot. I guess the support could maybe suffice but it also seems to be a cheaper model than the synapse.
I guess the synapse would be THE boot for me since its med-stiff and I already liked the fit of the normal width salomon boots (I also tried the Lofi before). But of course its sold out everywhere

I think I`ll just buy the adidas or even a Burton Ion for cheap to try to modify the liner and then go boot hunting again in the beginning for next season now that I`m equipped with this knowledge thx to you guys.
I guess i just have to bite the bullet and suffer for another winter, not that Im having footpain like alot of you guys but i just never had a boot that fits right because i always bought boots in size 10.5 or 11.
Or i just buy the hifi now and then buy the synapse next year to go for a two boots setup (I do alot of park riding too there the hifi would do ok i guess...

Or do you have anymore suggestions?


----------



## Wiredsport

fzst said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I´m seeking some help for buying new boots. As many of you here I just discovered that I have wider than usual feet. Fortunately there not as wide as some of the pitiable really big footed fellas here:grin:
> 
> I already asked in the Snowboard boot size web tool-Thread about my size and thx to wiredsports and I now know that I am a size 9.5E US. I also read the last 20 pages or so in this thread so I thought Id ask here too for some advice.
> 
> First here my foot specs:
> Right foot:length: 27.5cm width 10.2cm
> Left foot: Length: 27.2cm width 10.2cm
> 
> What I learned so far from this thread is that I have pretty much 2 options for a true wide boot: a Burton Boot, ie Ruler and Photon wide or a Salomon boot, ie Dialogue, Synapse or Hifi Wide.
> The third more disputed option would be find a normal width boot which is on the wider side, meaning stick with my adidas tactical but buy it in my correct size ( I already have a tactical boost in a size 10.5, so obviously its way too large and im swimming in them afer about 20 days riding them)
> 
> So I checked online what of those boots i could find. Unsurprisingly its not easy to find a wide boot:dry: Ok I have to admit Im late to the party in January:embarrased1:
> So the only options would be the Salomon hifi wide, which I found on ebay or buy a dialogue wide from an onlineshop.
> 
> But first I went back to the store the ask if they had any wide boots, of course they didnt:dry:
> I then tried a few boots on anyways. They had the normal width Hifi and it felt amazing apart from it being a bit too narrow in the forefoot of course but the length didnt feel too short (in a 9.5) and the heel hold was just outstanding. Unfortunately this boot is too soft for my taste.
> They also had the normal width Photon (just in a 10 unfortunately). So I tried it on just to confirm my prejudice about this boot, its just mehh:dry: I had two or three rulers a few years back and they are just way too soft, cheap made boots in my opinion. They were good for about 20-30 days before getting completely mush and that doesnt seem to have improved given the photon supposed to be an even stiffer option. But i guess the EEE-width of the Burtons would be too wide for me anyways?
> 
> I also tried on a Burton Ion in a size 10 (they didnt have a size 9.5). And surprisingly they felt quite good had lots of room left in the toebox but also abit in the heels of course, which resulted in a not-so-goog heelhold. That made me wonder if maybe an ion in 9.5 could fit?:chin:
> I found one from 2015 online, they had the green closed cell foam liner back then and youre supposed to be able to shave/cut some of the liner off if you want so maybe I could give that a try and just make the toebox a bit wider? Or is that a bad idear?
> The only bad thing I felt with the burtons is they feel quite short, so my big toe is pushing quite firm in the front in a size 10 already. Thats strange, since I have lots of room left in the rest of the boot, is that supposed to be normal? Do the burtons in general fall a little small? I always felt that way with burton boots and I think thats what did result in me always buying too big boots. I didnt have that feeling in the salomons or 32s though.
> 
> I also tried an 32 TM2 in a size 9.5. These ones also fit like a dream, despite the pretty narrow toebox again. I was surprised how all the 9.5 suddenly seem to fit quite ok. I always tried to get in the smallest boots possible to reduce my footprint on the board but it never seem to work out, I guess that was just all in my head:grin::embarrased1:
> There was quite some pressure from the sides in the toebox but I wonder if that even could go away after breaking in the boot.
> 
> So now I need a plan for this season. I would hate to buy the boots online but I guess from now on i have to?
> They ordered the adidas tactical in a size 9.5 for me at the shop to try them on but if it doesnt fit I guess I´ll have to order a Salomon wide. Im not really drawn to the Dialogue to be honest, they say its a midflexing boot. I guess the support could maybe suffice but it also seems to be a cheaper model than the synapse.
> I guess the synapse would be THE boot for me since its med-stiff and I already liked the fit of the normal width salomon boots (I also tried the Lofi before). But of course its sold out everywhere
> 
> I think I`ll just buy the adidas or even a Burton Ion for cheap to try to modify the liner and then go boot hunting again in the beginning for next season now that I`m equipped with this knowledge thx to you guys.
> I guess i just have to bite the bullet and suffer for another winter, not that Im having footpain like alot of you guys but i just never had a boot that fits right because i always bought boots in size 10.5 or 11.
> Or i just buy the hifi now and then buy the synapse next year to go for a two boots setup (I do alot of park riding too there the hifi would do ok i guess...
> 
> Or do you have anymore suggestions?


Hi,

I am happy to help. I suggested two boots for you that match both your length and your width. There is one manufacturer that builds any boots i your width (E). There are two of those that I have suggested for your specs. I would suggest those.


----------



## fzst

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am happy to help. I suggested two boots for you that match both your length and your width. There is one manufacturer that builds any boots i your width (E). There are two of those that I have suggested for your specs. I would suggest those.


Well, thx again. :wink:
I guess Ill try a salomon hifi wide. Maybe its a touch softer than id like but it seems like a really good long lasting boot. Maybe i get the response i seek from a better fit because i always rode with too large boots until now :facepalm3:
I do alot of freestyle riding too and Im not just charging hard down the mountain all the time but even for that I was always seeking more ankle support and therefore bought harder flexing boots, maybe the problem was just the fit.
Most imprtantly though, I instantly liked the fit of the Hifi when i tried the normal width model in the shop (in a size 9.5). So i guess the wide model will just be a perfect fit.

I just hope that they didnt change the heel section much and only widened the toebox.
Or are the wide-models wider overall?

Man I hate buying shoes online:dry:


----------



## unsuspected

fzst said:


> Well, thx again. :wink:
> I guess Ill try a salomon hifi wide. Maybe its a touch softer than id like but it seems like a really good long lasting boot. Maybe i get the response i seek from a better fit because i always rode with too large boots until now :facepalm3:
> I do alot of freestyle riding too and Im not just charging hard down the mountain all the time but even for that I was always seeking more ankle support and therefore bought harder flexing boots, maybe the problem was just the fit.
> Most imprtantly though, I instantly liked the fit of the Hifi when i tried the normal width model in the shop (in a size 9.5). So i guess the wide model will just be a perfect fit.
> 
> I just hope that they didnt change the heel section much and only widened the toebox.
> Or are the wide-models wider overall?
> 
> Man I hate buying shoes online:dry:


Im a EE in width and my Tactical ADV's fit my feet just fine. Not labeled as wide but they are a overall wide fit. I have narrow heels so had a bootfitter fix that for me.


----------



## fzst

unsuspected said:


> Im a EE in width and my Tactical ADV's fit my feet just fine. Not labeled as wide but they are a overall wide fit. I have narrow heels so had a bootfitter fix that for me.


Ok that seems to be the common opinion about the adidas boots i feel like they are pretty wide in the toebox but mine are apparently a full size to big right now. Id really like to try one in my correct size because the salomons seem to be pretty hard to get a hold of :-(

Did you measure your feet? What is your mondo size and in what US size are you wearing your the adidas boots?


----------



## unsuspected

fzst said:


> Ok that seems to be the common opinion about the adidas boots i feel like they are pretty wide in the toebox but mine are apparently a full size to big right now. Id really like to try one in my correct size because the salomons seem to be pretty hard to get a hold of :-(
> 
> Did you measure your feet? What is your mondo size and in what US size are you wearing your the adidas boots?


My measurements are 264mm/267mm long and 107mm/108mm wide.
I'm a 270 Mondopoint and EE width. This is US size 9 at EE width in snowboard boots (your smaller foot is 265 or US size 8.5). 
I wear 265 mondo/8,5US performance fit  Custom insoles, heat molded and some other boot fitting.


----------



## fzst

unsuspected said:


> My measurements are 264mm/267mm long and 107mm/108mm wide.
> I'm a 270 Mondopoint and EE width. This is US size 9 at EE width in snowboard boots (your smaller foot is 265 or US size 8.5).
> I wear 265 mondo/8,5US performance fit  Custom insoles, heat molded and some other boot fitting.


Thx for your answer. Some people are saying that the adidas boots run half a size bigger do you also think that? Should I try a size 9 as well as the 9.5? Their sizing is just really confusing so its hard to say whats going on there :dry:
I guess Ill just try i size 9.5 since im on the upper end of 27.5 mondo already and i plan to throw my footprint gamechanger insoles in there as well, which take up quite a bit more volume as the stock insoles, they actually make my 10.5 pair rideable.

What kind of additional boot fitting did you have to do?


----------



## unsuspected

fzst said:


> Thx for your answer. Some people are saying that the adidas boots run half a size bigger do you also think that? Should I try a size 9 as well as the 9.5? Their sizing is just really confusing so its hard to say whats going on there :dry:
> I guess Ill just try i size 9.5 since im on the upper end of 27.5 mondo already and i plan to throw my footprint gamechanger insoles in there as well, which take up quite a bit more volume as the stock insoles, they actually make my 10.5 pair rideable.
> 
> What kind of additional boot fitting did you have to do?


I only buy boots MP size. Adidas size in MP works for me. Get the correct MP size for your feet.


----------



## thedru13

Just made this mistake. Bought a pair of adidas Acerra ADV. I wear a size 12 sneaker. Was wearing 11.5 boots prior due to width issues. I bought an 11.5 in the adidas they felt okay but wanted to try an 11 to compare. I went with the 11. Go with your Mondo size and make sure you measure the length and width. Its important so i have learned. 


fzst said:


> Thx for your answer. Some people are saying that the adidas boots run half a size bigger do you also think that? Should I try a size 9 as well as the 9.5? Their sizing is just really confusing so its hard to say whats going on there :dry:
> I guess Ill just try i size 9.5 since im on the upper end of 27.5 mondo already and i plan to throw my footprint gamechanger insoles in there as well, which take up quite a bit more volume as the stock insoles, they actually make my 10.5 pair rideable.
> 
> What kind of additional boot fitting did you have to do?


----------



## fzst

Hey all,

I went to the shop again today and I took the Adidas Tactical Adv in a size 9.5 home.
That corresponds to my mondo size of 27.5cm. 
They feel very comfy right out of the box and the dont feel too long. My big toes pushes quite firm into the front when im standig up but when i kneel forward its just a touch whitout too much pressure going into the liner. I only have one slight pressure point and thats the infamous downward pressure on the instep when im bending my knees. Its only slightly though and i had that with my current pair Tactical boost in a size 10.5 too, so im quite confident that this wont be an issue after a few days of riding.

Some state that you should size down half a size from your usual bootsize with Adidas boots.
I cant see myself fitting into an even smaller size though. Maybe my left foot could, its just entering the 9.5-size-territory with its 27.2cm length but i cant see the right one fitting in an even smaller boot. 
I think alot of people, who are saying that they could size down with the Adidas boots also have a wider foot and like me, they dont know about it. Maybe thats why they suddenly can fit into a smaller boot because there is enough room for their toes(?)
I must admit though, I would have liked to try the smaller size 9 but the didnt have it there.
Width-wise I have no concern at all. I have plenty of room.
Its a touch tighter in the left boot, obviously since its also the wider foot but nowhere near painful.
And thats already with my fooprint insoles in, whitout them I have even more room.
So with my E-feet its no problem but would I recommand these boots for an EE-or-an EEE foot?
I dont know... wouldnt hurt to try though.

So thank you for your help guys and I will write again after i rode the boot.


----------



## SlvrDragon50

My K2 Maysis are still going strong for me other than a broken BOA reel. I still want to try to downsize to a 7.5 next pair of boots. Unfortunately it seems my right foot is a bit loose, but my left foot fits perfect.
@Wiredsport can you compare the stiffness between the K2 Maysis and Salomon Synapse? I don't want to go to the Dialogue as I think it will be too soft. I think it''s possible for me to squeeze into a 7.5 K2, but the Synapse Wide looks good too. Haven't heard too good things about the Synapse speed lace though.


----------



## stig

Hi,

I'm having a ton of trouble finding boots.

I bought the following and it doesn't seem like any are comfortable:
- Adidas Response ADV in 9.5 and 10 (US Men)
- Burton Ruler Wide in 10 and 10.5

My foot size is:
length: 27.3 cm
width: 10.5 cm

I can't seem to get my foot inside the boot when it is "my size" of 9.5 wide. Help please!! My feet go numb and cramp in every boot I've tried ever.


----------



## SlvrDragon50

stig said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm having a ton of trouble finding boots.
> 
> I bought the following and it doesn't seem like any are comfortable:
> - Adidas Response ADV in 9.5 and 10 (US Men)
> - Burton Ruler Wide in 10 and 10.5
> 
> My foot size is:
> length: 27.3 cm
> width: 10.5 cm
> 
> I can't seem to get my foot inside the boot when it is "my size" of 9.5 wide. Help please!! My feet go numb and cramp in every boot I've tried ever.


I am very surprised the Burton Ruler Wide isn't comfortable at 10 and 10.5 since that's already a size over! Especially since your width is approx an E width. It might help to mention where your feet feel pressure as well as a photo. I wonder if your measurements aren't correct.


----------



## stig

SlvrDragon50 said:


> stig said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I'm having a ton of trouble finding boots.
> 
> I bought the following and it doesn't seem like any are comfortable:
> - Adidas Response ADV in 9.5 and 10 (US Men)
> - Burton Ruler Wide in 10 and 10.5
> 
> My foot size is:
> length: 27.3 cm
> width: 10.5 cm
> 
> I can't seem to get my foot inside the boot when it is "my size" of 9.5 wide. Help please!! My feet go numb and cramp in every boot I've tried ever.
> 
> 
> 
> I am very surprised the Burton Ruler Wide isn't comfortable at 10 and 10.5 since that's already a size over! Especially since your width is approx an E width. It might help to mention where your feet feel pressure as well as a photo. I wonder if your measurements aren't correct.
Click to expand...

Im currently at a store so I attached a picture with the foot machine.

My feet are cramping where I have marked in the photo.

The size 10 are super tight against my large toe (it curls up).

They are trying to get me in the 10.5 I brought with me to the store to heat mold them and put green superfeet that are cut in half

Edit: pictures are here, upload isn’t working
https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/16VlWn1gG5Ypz6w_zGsAO_P6i0M-ENk87


----------



## Wiredsport

stig said:


> Im currently at a store so I attached a picture with the foot machine.
> 
> My feet are cramping where I have marked in the photo.
> 
> The size 10 are super tight against my large toe (it curls up).
> 
> They are trying to get me in the 10.5 I brought with me to the store to heat mold them and put green superfeet that are cut in half
> 
> Edit: pictures are here, upload isn’t working
> https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/16VlWn1gG5Ypz6w_zGsAO_P6i0M-ENk87


Hi Stig,

Your #'s are not adding up. I think we have a problem with your measurements. You will not want to use a Brannock device for sizing snowboard boots. 

Please measure your foot using this method and post images of your bare feet being measured:

Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters). For width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot.


----------



## stig

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Stig,
> 
> Your #'s are not adding up. I think we have a problem with your measurements. You will not want to use a Brannock device for sizing snowboard boots.
> 
> Please measure your foot using this method and post images of your bare feet being measured:
> 
> Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters). For width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot.


Length is 277mm
Width is 115mm

Ps. I got the 10.5 burton Ruler Wide's heat molded and with half a superfoot green wide (cut in half). During the heatmolding process my feet were killing me with cramping starting from the outer side of the foot a bit under my small toe and then continued to the inner side of my foot. My big toe was touching the end of the boot the entire time and I have no heel lift unless I try to lift the heel.

I'm still unhappy with this result, but maybe pain is needed to break it in? I'm losing hope in snowboard boots :/


----------



## Radialhead

That's several people now (both here & in other groups) having big problems with Burton Wide boots that should be a perfect fit according to the numbers. You have to wonder if they've changed something in the design, possibly to reduce the overhead of having Step-On & non-Step-On versions?


----------



## Wiredsport

stig said:


> Length is 277mm
> Width is 115mm
> 
> Ps. I got the 10.5 burton Ruler Wide's heat molded and with half a superfoot green wide (cut in half). During the heatmolding process my feet were killing me with cramping starting from the outer side of the foot a bit under my small toe and then continued to the inner side of my foot. My big toe was touching the end of the boot the entire time and I have no heel lift unless I try to lift the heel.
> 
> I'm still unhappy with this result, but maybe pain is needed to break it in? I'm losing hope in snowboard boots :/


Hi Stig,

This is a big change from your initial measurements (width has changed from E to EEE at this new length). We need to get this very accurate before sizing. Please post up barefoot images (4) of your length and width measurements being taken. STOKED!


----------



## fzst

fzst said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I went to the shop again today and I took the Adidas Tactical Adv in a size 9.5 home.
> That corresponds to my mondo size of 27.5cm.
> They feel very comfy right out of the box and the dont feel too long. My big toes pushes quite firm into the front when im standig up but when i kneel forward its just a touch whitout too much pressure going into the liner. I only have one slight pressure point and thats the infamous downward pressure on the instep when im bending my knees. Its only slightly though and i had that with my current pair Tactical boost in a size 10.5 too, so im quite confident that this wont be an issue after a few days of riding.
> 
> Some state that you should size down half a size from your usual bootsize with Adidas boots.
> I cant see myself fitting into an even smaller size though. Maybe my left foot could, its just entering the 9.5-size-territory with its 27.2cm length but i cant see the right one fitting in an even smaller boot.
> I think alot of people, who are saying that they could size down with the Adidas boots also have a wider foot and like me, they dont know about it. Maybe thats why they suddenly can fit into a smaller boot because there is enough room for their toes(?)
> I must admit though, I would have liked to try the smaller size 9 but the didnt have it there.
> Width-wise I have no concern at all. I have plenty of room.
> Its a touch tighter in the left boot, obviously since its also the wider foot but nowhere near painful.
> And thats already with my fooprint insoles in, whitout them I have even more room.
> So with my E-feet its no problem but would I recommand these boots for an EE-or-an EEE foot?
> I dont know... wouldnt hurt to try though.
> 
> So thank you for your help guys and I will write again after i rode the boot.


Unfortunately I couldnt test my new boots last weekend. Dont ask why exactly, lets just say i had to ride in my old boots:grin::embarrased1:

With all this talk about sizing down I was wondering if I could fit in a half size smaller and therefore was trying on the boots once again at home and compared the fir to my current boots, which are too large.
I feel like the heelhold seems to be different in the old ones, kind of better even though its a full size too large, the material of the j-bars and also the liner itself is somewhat harder in the 2016/2017 model on the other side the new model is way more comfy.
They made the toungue less stiff too so the response will most likely less on the slopes compared to t the old ones I dont really like that but I have to test it on the slopes first.

Anyhow the fit of the new ones feels really good so Im not sure if I should be worrying about anything. So I took a few pics with the insoles.
@Wiredsports: Seems about right to me for the right foot, the left is a little shorter so thats to be expeceted. What do you think?


----------



## Wiredsport

fzst said:


> Unfortunately I couldnt test my new boots last weekend. Dont ask why exactly, lets just say i had to ride in my old boots:grin::embarrased1:
> 
> With all this talk about sizing down I was wondering if I could fit in a half size smaller and therefore was trying on the boots once again at home and compared the fir to my current boots, which are too large.
> I feel like the heelhold seems to be different in the old ones, kind of better even though its a full size too large, the material of the j-bars and also the liner itself is somewhat harder in the 2016/2017 model on the other side the new model is way more comfy.
> They made the toungue less stiff too so the response will most likely less on the slopes compared to t the old ones I dont really like that but I have to test it on the slopes first.
> 
> Anyhow the fit of the new ones feels really good so Im not sure if I should be worrying about anything. So I took a few pics with the insoles.
> 
> @Wiredsports: Seems about right to me for the right foot, the left is a little shorter so thats to be expeceted. What do you think?


Hi,

Did you end up getting the boot that I had suggested for you or something other?


----------



## fzst

No, unfortunately I couldnt find one of the salomons anywhere in a shop and not even online in my country I would have had to import it which I dont really fancy.

So i got an adidas tactical adv in a size US 9.5 Mondo 27.5cm which is my measured length.
I cant compare to a salomon but I can say it is definately a wide fit I think I maybe even have too much room width wise...


----------



## Wiredsport

fzst said:


> No, unfortunately I couldnt find one of the salomons anywhere in a shop and not even online in my country I would have had to import it which I dont really fancy.
> 
> So i got an adidas tactical adv in a size US 9.5 Mondo 27.5cm which is my measured length.
> I cant compare to a salomon but I can say it is definately a wide fit I think I maybe even have too much room width wise...


That is a boot that I would definitely not suggest for your specs. Apologies that I will not be able to troubleshoot those for you.

STOKED!


----------



## fzst

Wiredsport said:


> That is a boot that I would definitely not suggest for your specs. Apologies that I will not be able to troubleshoot those for you.
> 
> STOKED!


Ok I understand.
Nevertheless I suggest that you should look into these one time, they are pretty wide.
Only thing i dont like is the neopren material in the liner i dont wuite get why the do that create more room? Idk but it seems like other manufacturers have done that too...
Ill report back after I rode them.


----------



## Wiredsport

fzst said:


> Ok I understand.
> Nevertheless I suggest that you should look into these one time, they are pretty wide.
> Only thing i dont like is the neopren material in the liner i dont wuite get why the do that create more room? Idk but it seems like other manufacturers have done that too...
> Ill report back after I rode them.


Hi,

I do know this model and the Adidas line well now. An opinion: It does fit wide in most sizes (although not consistently across sizes) and long as well in most sizes (although not consistently across sizes). We don't suggest them as the fit is in general simply oversized and inconsistently so which does not accomplish the same thing as a boot that is designed Wide (and often this can take riders in the wrong direction). I would have advised against you buying this boot in your size specifically as in my opinion it is both too long and too wide. As I mentioned, only one manufacturer builds a boot in your width and that is what I would suggest for your specs. I hope that is helpful.

STOKED!


----------



## fzst

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> I do know this model and the Adidas line well now. An opinion: It does fit wide in most sizes (although not consistently across sizes) and long as well in most sizes (although not consistently across sizes). We don't suggest them as the fit is in general simply oversized and inconsistently so which does not accomplish the same thing as a boot that is designed Wide (and often this can take riders in the wrong direction). I would have advised against you buying this boot in your size specifically as in my opinion it is both too long and too wide. As I mentioned, only one manufacturer builds a boot in your width and that is what I would suggest for your specs. I hope that is helpful.
> 
> STOKED!


Thx for that estimation. 
That would have been helpful befor the purchase though ;-)
I definately can see that point of view. The boots seem to have a somewhat weard construction with unorthodox designs, for example the lack of heelshape or forward lean.
So yes I was and am a little bit concerned about the performance of the boot epecially longterm despite the fact that alot of people seem to like them and word has it that a former boot designer of burton designs the adidas boots i have no idear if thats true or not though nor if thats a good or a bad thing:grin:
Nevertheless its a very comfortable boot and could buy it in the shop which is a big plus for me.
I will keep my eyes open for any salomon wide boots in the future though. 
Too bad no shop here has those, I called all 7 or 8 shops in drivable distance and asked if they had them:crying:


----------



## dudi_wroc

I have 295 mondo with EE with. (11,5)

Bought today Adidas Response BOA at my corrent mondo 295mm 11.5 us size.

I have tried also Accera witch were my favorite, but they've put to much pressure on the top of my foot, and that couse pain.

Response didn't have that problem and I found them better for me than SALOMON wide. 
I didn't have chance to try burton wide boots, but i have IONs and heel support sucks for me.

Left foot fits perfect, right is a bit longer so I have minimal pressure.

Let's see how my feet will be felt after some shreding.




Wysłane z mojego LG-H870 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Wiredsport

dudi_wroc said:


> I have 295 mondo with EE with. (11,5)
> 
> Bought today Adidas Response BOA at my corrent mondo 295mm 11.5 us size.
> 
> I have tried also Accera witch were my favorite, but they've put to much pressure on the top of my foot, and that couse pain.
> 
> Response didn't have that problem and I found them better for me than SALOMON wide.
> I didn't have chance to try burton wide boots, but i have IONs and heel support sucks for me.
> 
> Left foot fits perfect, right is a bit longer so I have minimal pressure.
> 
> Let's see how my feet will be felt after some shreding.



You had written before that your ION's were size 13. Those would not be expected to fit well. The Salomon boots also would not be expected to fit you well as the wide models are E width and you are EE width. It is a shame that you were not able to try the Burton Wide boots that I had suggested for you as those are the best fit for your specs.

STOKED!


----------



## dudi_wroc

Wiredsport said:


> You had written before that your ION's were size 13. Those would not be expected to fit well. The Salomon boots also would not be expected to fit you well as the wide models are E width and you are EE width. It is a shame that you were not able to try the Burton Wide boots that I had suggested for you as those are the best fit for your specs.
> 
> 
> 
> STOKED!


Yes mu boots are 13S. But every Burton I have tried in the past had poor heel support for me. Even those with correct mondo.

Still. Thanks Wiredsport for opening my eyes.

At those Adidas schould have a better fit after heat molding.

If I would have a chance do try photons wide, i will and meaby even but them too.
We Will see.


Wysłane z mojego LG-H870 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## SlvrDragon50

Just saw K2 makes the Maysis in a wide. What do you think of those @Wiredsport vs. the Salomon Synapse Focus Boa? Keep trying to find some Burton Photon Wides to try out, but they're out of stock everywhere. I'm convinced I need a 7.5 for my right foot fit since I am starting to get heel lift not to mention I had to get the ankle bars off the start. The reviews on the Salomon just aren't the best so I'm trying to look at other options. I like my Maysis except for a single boa on the outside laces, would like dual zone.


----------



## Wiredsport

SlvrDragon50 said:


> Just saw K2 makes the Maysis in a wide. What do you think of those @Wiredsport vs. the Salomon Synapse Focus Boa? Keep trying to find some Burton Photon Wides to try out, but they're out of stock everywhere. I'm convinced I need a 7.5 for my right foot fit since I am starting to get heel lift not to mention I had to get the ankle bars off the start. The reviews on the Salomon just aren't the best so I'm trying to look at other options. I like my Maysis except for a single boa on the outside laces, would like dual zone.


Hi SLVR,

The Salomon Wides are an accurate and consistent E width across sizes. The Burton Wides are an accurate and consistent EEE width across sizes. Initially it seems like the Maysis is closer to the Burton's but they do not list a width and it is early to say that yet and we don't have that info across sizes. The Maysis also uses the Conda harness system which works well for some riders and creates issues for others. That makes it a bit hard to suggest at this point.


----------



## SlvrDragon50

Wiredsport said:


> Hi SLVR,
> 
> The Salomon Wides are an accurate and consistent E width across sizes. The Burton Wides are an accurate and consistent EEE width across sizes. Initially it seems like the Maysis is closer to the Burton's but they do not list a width and it is early to say that yet and we don't have that info across sizes. The Maysis also uses the Conda harness system which works well for some riders and creates issues for others. That makes it a bit hard to suggest at this point.


Is the Salomon stiffness comparable to the Maysis? The K2 Conda hardness system was working well for me up until I started getting a bit more heel lift, and now I am starting to get some instep pressure. I also heard the Salomons had issues with the inner lace system losing tightness very easily.

I don't plan on buying new boots this season and can wait til next season so no rush.


----------



## Sithappens

I also need a wide boot.Too bad there are no salomons in the shops close to me


----------



## stig

Hi Wiredsport,

Pictures are attached!

I'm working on the left foot because it bothers me the most and it is the larger one

*The measurements I got for my foot are*
Width: 115mm
Length: 278mm

I went to a guy in South Lake Tahoe (Tom Wohrman) and he got the same measurement as me from what I can tell (the picture of his drawing is attached as well).

When I ride, the outside part of my foot cramps up and goes numb (my pinky toe + the one next to it, all the way down my foot) and sometimes my arch area cramps up as well.


----------



## Wiredsport

stig said:


> Hi Wiredsport,
> 
> Pictures are attached!
> 
> I'm working on the left foot because it bothers me the most and it is the larger one
> 
> *The measurements I got for my foot are*
> Width: 115mm
> Length: 278mm
> 
> I went to a guy in South Lake Tahoe (Tom Wohrman) and he got the same measurement as me from what I can tell (the picture of his drawing is attached as well).
> 
> When I ride, the outside part of my foot cramps up and goes numb (my pinky toe + the one next to it, all the way down my foot) and sometimes my arch area cramps up as well.


Hi Stig,

We strongly suggest against tracing the foot as this will "grow" the foot and give unreliable measurements. Her are our suggestions again:

Please measure your foot using this method and post images of your bare feet being measured:

Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters). For width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot.


----------



## SlvrDragon50

Hi @Wiredsport,

After hearing about the Fischer scan app, I was curious and tried it out, and the measurements came out pretty similarly to what I measured, but it also confirmed one more thing for me. My right foot is nearly 3mm shorter than my left foot which explains why I'm getting so much worse heel lift on my right foot. Going forward with next season, do you think I'd be better off going with a 7.5 or a 7 boot? 

Length measurements are the same (252.7mm left, 250.4mm right)
Width measurements are the same (104.8mm left, 104.0mm right)
Instep height (73.6mm left, 76.3mm right) - also makes sense since I had more pressure on my right foot and had a pocket made.


----------



## Wiredsport

SlvrDragon50 said:


> Hi @Wiredsport,
> 
> After hearing about the Fischer scan app, I was curious and tried it out, and the measurements came out pretty similarly to what I measured, but it also confirmed one more thing for me. My right foot is nearly 3mm shorter than my left foot which explains why I'm getting so much worse heel lift on my right foot. Going forward with next season, do you think I'd be better off going with a 7.5 or a 7 boot?
> 
> Length measurements are the same (252.7mm left, 250.4mm right)
> Width measurements are the same (104.8mm left, 104.0mm right)
> Instep height (73.6mm left, 76.3mm right) - also makes sense since I had more pressure on my right foot and had a pocket made.


So far we are seeing mixed results from that app. Please let me know your previous ruler measurements.


----------



## SlvrDragon50

These are new measurements. Pretty similar to the app. 

Unfortunately no walls without baseboards to confirm.






























Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiredsport

SlvrDragon50 said:


> These are new measurements. Pretty similar to the app.
> 
> Unfortunately no walls without baseboards to confirm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Hi Slvr,

That is Mondo 255 or size 7.5 US in snowboard boots. You have an EEE width. I would suggest the Burton Ruler Wide or Photon Wide. 

STOKED!


----------



## SlvrDragon50

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Slvr,
> 
> That is Mondo 255 or size 7.5 US in snowboard boots. You have an EEE width. I would suggest the Burton Ruler Wide or Photon Wide.
> 
> STOKED!


Dang haha. My width measurements just keep going all over the place. Is my method of measuring width correct? If I place my medial side completely against the wall then then the width seems wrong as it is about 9cm. I keep wishing my feet shrink in width just to make buying boots easier :crying:

On the bright side... Burton Photon Wides are still cheaper than K2 Thraxis, really wanting dual zone boas.


----------



## Wiredsport

SlvrDragon50 said:


> Dang haha. My width measurements just keep going all over the place. Is my method of measuring width correct? If I place my medial side completely against the wall then then the width seems wrong as it is about 9cm. I keep wishing my feet shrink in width just to make buying boots easier :crying:
> 
> On the bright side... Burton Photon Wides are still cheaper than K2 Thraxis, really wanting dual zone boas.


There are two things that are not right about your measurements. The rounded molding is one issue. Additionally, the medial side of your foot should be touching the wall at ankle and ball. Please post images if that changes things.


----------



## SlvrDragon50

Wiredsport said:


> There are two things that are not right about your measurements. The rounded molding is one issue. Additionally, the medial side of your foot should be touching the wall at ankle and ball. Please post images if that changes things.


New measurements, but it doesn't seem right. Rounded molding might be throwing it off.
















Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiredsport

SlvrDragon50 said:


> New measurements, but it doesn't seem right. Rounded molding might be throwing it off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Yes, you are overlapping that molding by a lot. Any vertical surface that is loner than your foot will do.

STOKED!


----------



## SlvrDragon50

Wiredsport said:


> Yes, you are overlapping that molding by a lot. Any vertical surface that is loner than your foot will do.
> 
> 
> 
> STOKED!


Revised measurement using my binding box as a surface. A little tough to measure since the box was moving a bit, but it's pretty close. 

Measurse starts at 1 cm since the end wasn't straight. So it comes out to be approx 10.1cm on the left, maybe 10.2 cm on the right.






























Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiredsport

SlvrDragon50 said:


> Revised measurement using my binding box as a surface. A little tough to measure since the box was moving a bit, but it's pretty close.
> 
> Measurse starts at 1 cm since the end wasn't straight. So it comes out to be approx 10.1cm on the left, maybe 10.2 cm on the right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Hi,

That is an EE width at size 7.5. The boots suggestions remain the same. 

STOKED!


----------



## SlvrDragon50

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> That is an EE width at size 7.5. The boots suggestions remain the same.
> 
> 
> 
> STOKED!


Awesome, thanks as usual Wiredsport. Would you happen to have a guide on how to cut insoles? The fitter got me oversized insoles to handle the extra width and did some tracing of my foot on the insole, but I don't entirely remember what he did. They were cut for the size 8 Maysis so I suspect I'll have to trim for the Buttons. 


Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## yogibear18

Greetings all! Think this thread might be for me.

I've just destroyed my 3rd pair of boots, which were Ride Lasso (BOA) in an 8.5. Previous had been DC Judge (which did not last long at all), and some entry-level Nike lace-ups. The Lasso's had given me quite a bit of pain in the balls of my feet when riding - loosening the BOAs on the lifts up would ease it. I've also recently got some decent insoles, which help a bit, but not entirely.

I think, looking back, I've been over tightening the boots, which I've needed to do to avoid heel lift and to lock-in the ankle, but this has crushed the sides of the front of my foot, causing pain. Or, in other words, I did NOT size up to accommodate my foot width but went purely on length, which meant that they were crushing my feet from the side when tightened. Seems plausible to me, is it?

I did start to think that wide feet maybe the issue, and as such I've measured them:
R length 10.5" width 4.2"
L length 10.2" width 4.5"

As I gather, this puts me in 8.5 or 9, but a D or E, meaning a wide boot.

I definitely like a stiff boot with maximum responsiveness, so I've shortlisted:
Salomon Synapse Wide 8.5
K2 T1 BOA
Thirtytwo TM2 Jones or XLT

^ I'd heard that the K2 and 32 tend to fit wider than average, so if I went for a 9 rather than 8.5, I believe it would work. I tried on pair of the 32 tm2 Jones in store in a 9, with my insoles, and they seems to fit well.

So, anyone any thoughts on those boots for my foot size, any suggestions for other boots, and any feedback on whether this idea that K2 and 32 may fit wide, is actually true?

Thanks!


----------



## Wiredsport

yogibear18 said:


> Greetings all! Think this thread might be for me.
> 
> I've just destroyed my 3rd pair of boots, which were Ride Lasso (BOA) in an 8.5. Previous had been DC Judge (which did not last long at all), and some entry-level Nike lace-ups. The Lasso's had given me quite a bit of pain in the balls of my feet when riding - loosening the BOAs on the lifts up would ease it. I've also recently got some decent insoles, which help a bit, but not entirely.
> 
> I think, looking back, I've been over tightening the boots, which I've needed to do to avoid heel lift and to lock-in the ankle, but this has crushed the sides of the front of my foot, causing pain. Or, in other words, I did NOT size up to accommodate my foot width but went purely on length, which meant that they were crushing my feet from the side when tightened. Seems plausible to me, is it?
> 
> I did start to think that wide feet maybe the issue, and as such I've measured them:
> R length 10.5" width 4.2"
> L length 10.2" width 4.5"
> 
> As I gather, this puts me in 8.5 or 9, but a D or E, meaning a wide boot.
> 
> I definitely like a stiff boot with maximum responsiveness, so I've shortlisted:
> Salomon Synapse Wide 8.5
> K2 T1 BOA
> Thirtytwo TM2 Jones or XLT
> 
> ^ I'd heard that the K2 and 32 tend to fit wider than average, so if I went for a 9 rather than 8.5, I believe it would work. I tried on pair of the 32 tm2 Jones in store in a 9, with my insoles, and they seems to fit well.
> 
> So, anyone any thoughts on those boots for my foot size, any suggestions for other boots, and any feedback on whether this idea that K2 and 32 may fit wide, is actually true?
> 
> Thanks!


Hi,

You are Mondopoint 270 or size 9 US in snowboard boots. You have an EEE width which will not work in any of the boots that you mentioned. The Synapse Wide is designed for E width and the other two are not wide boots. I would suggest either the Burton Ruler Wide or the Burton Photon Wide in Mondopoint 270.

STOKED!


----------



## yogibear18

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> You are Mondopoint 270 or size 9 US in snowboard boots. You have an EEE width which will not work in any of the boots that you mentioned. The Synapse Wide is designed for E width and the other two are not wide boots. I would suggest either the Burton Ruler Wide or the Burton Photon Wide in Mondopoint 270.
> 
> STOKED!


Right, so I just did a quick re-measure after realising I had not been measuring the width correctly. I had also been wearing socks for the first measurement.

Revised width is R 4", L 4.1"

The length is unchanged, R10.5" L10.2".


----------



## Wiredsport

yogibear18 said:


> Right, so I just did a quick re-measure after realising I had not been measuring the width correctly. I had also been wearing socks for the first measurement.
> 
> Revised width is R 4", L 4.1"
> 
> The length is unchanged, R10.5" L10.2".


Hi,

We should get a look at those measurements. Please post up images of the measurements being taken. 


STOKED!


----------



## yogibear18

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> We should get a look at those measurements. Please post up images of the measurements being taken.
> 
> 
> STOKED!


I've been tracing outlines of my foot planted on a bit of paper and measuring with a tape measure based on heel-to-toe and directly across (perpendicular to length) the widest section of the foot. I've done it a few times and the max error is +- 1/16 inch. When I did it wrong I was not measuring the width perpendicular, but the widest outside bit to the widest inside bit.

I can't post images due to being new - I've posted on here before, but the password-reset function isn't working and keeps locking me out.

Is there another method I should be doing? I can head down to a shoe shop and get them to do the Brannock thing. Or if I can get rights to post images


----------



## Wiredsport

yogibear18 said:


> I've been tracing outlines of my foot planted on a bit of paper and measuring with a tape measure based on heel-to-toe and directly across (perpendicular to length) the widest section of the foot. I've done it a few times and the max error is +- 1/16 inch. When I did it wrong I was not measuring the width perpendicular, but the widest outside bit to the widest inside bit.
> 
> I can't post images due to being new - I've posted on here before, but the password-reset function isn't working and keeps locking me out.
> 
> Is there another method I should be doing? I can head down to a shoe shop and get them to do the Brannock thing. Or if I can get rights to post images


Hi,

You don't want to trace as that will "grow" your foot. Brannock will give you shoe size which will never be the same as snowboard boot size. That should also never be used for this purpose. Please measure your foot using this method:

Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters). For width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot.


STOKED!


----------



## yogibear18

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> You don't want to trace as that will "grow" your foot. Brannock will give you shoe size which will never be the same as snowboard boot size. That should also never be used for this purpose. Please measure your foot using this method:
> 
> Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters). For width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot.
> 
> 
> STOKED!


Ok, done a few times, with the foot hard up against the wall. I didn't have a tape measure with cm.

Length (R - longest) = 10 5/16 inches
Width (R) = 3 7/8 inches
Width (L) = 4 1/8 inches

1/16 inch +- error due to how hard I push the foot against the wall. I love this precision! But I imagine 1/16" can be accounted for by heat molding.


----------



## Wiredsport

yogibear18 said:


> Ok, done a few times, with the foot hard up against the wall. I didn't have a tape measure with cm.
> 
> Length (R - longest) = 10 5/16 inches
> Width (R) = 3 7/8 inches
> Width (L) = 4 1/8 inches
> 
> 1/16 inch +- error due to how hard I push the foot against the wall. I love this precision! But I imagine 1/16" can be accounted for by heat molding.


You are an EE width. We should look at your images.


----------



## yogibear18

https://imgur.com/a/kRKss28

https://imgur.com/a/KiQGmdE

tried with IMG tags, didn't show.


----------



## Wiredsport

yogibear18 said:


> https://imgur.com/a/kRKss28
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/KiQGmdE
> 
> tried with IMG tags, didn't show.


Great, this is an E width if your length is still 10.5 inches (26.67 cm). The Salomon Dialogue Wide or Synapse Wide will be excellent choices in Mondopoint 270 or size 9 US.

STOKED!


----------



## yogibear18

Wiredsport said:


> Great, this is an E width if your length is still 10.5 inches (26.67 cm). The Salomon Dialogue Wide or Synapse Wide will be excellent choices in Mondopoint 270 or size 9 US.
> 
> STOKED!


Thanks muchly!


----------



## fzst

Hi there,
I owe you guys a review of my purchase the tactical Advs.
I have now about 5 days on them and they where great (in the beginning)
I rode them in my measured mondo size 27.5cm and the fit is almost perfect. I got the 2016-2017 Model though. The 2019 Model is definately a half size bigger than usual I checked that in the shop. This goes for the outside of the shell as well as the feeling your foot has inside.
Also the flex of the 2017-model is noticeably stiffer than the 2019 model. The tongue on the old one is stiffer and the material of the liner is also denser in the older one. So i liked the 2017-model better.

So how did they ride?
In one word: Great! 
The are pretty responsive, I would rate them about a 7 in terms of flex. The amaount of response and control I gained just from sizing down one size of the exact same boot is awesome.
I basically get almost no heel-lift anymore and the boots feel really reactive to my movements now.
The flex of the boots is pretty much perfect for me and I love the boost sole, it really is noticeabel! Also the footprint of the boot is just crazy small its awesome how tiny this boot is.
I have to add though, the heelshape of this boot is really weard, there is almost none.
So the heelpocket is made just with j-bars in the liner and I love this! It just hugs my thin ankle so well and it holds my heel down rocksolid. The negative side of this design though is that the boot wont fit very good in bindings which have an anatomically shaped highback/heelcup like my burtons do. 
This means that the boot wont slide back in the heelcup very good and alot of the savings footprint-wise are eaten up again just because the boot will sit further forward than a boot with a usual "heelshape" and some forward lean. It fits way better in my unions, which have almost a straight up heelcup and highback. Its probably still the smallest footprint on the market, so thats really awesome.
Fit wise, yes they have a very roomy toebox almost abit too wide for my feet, which are an E-width.
What makes these boots unique though is that they have a very narrow heel-section while maintainign a wide toebox and thats exactly what my feet need, since im a wide foot but have skinny ankles. My heel is held so good by the back part of the boot that I dont have any problems with my feet sliding forward so the fit feels very confortable yet secure. I would still say the boot is en even better fit for an EE-or maybe even an EEE-foot.

Now to the negative part:
They made the change of the flex to get rid of the notorious instep-pressure-issue that the old one apparently had- and yes its real.
I didnt notice it when trying the boot on nor did I notice it on the first day i rode the boot.
Unfortunately though it got worse the more I rode it and now that I am on day 5 it got that worse, that I have to do something about it so I can keep riding it. I got some 3M-foam and will try to apply some boot fitting like angrysnowboarder suggests in one of his videos: 



 He has great viedos on boot fitting by the way ;-)
If that doesnt help I dont knwo if I can keep on riding them as I cant see the Problem go away with the boot breaking in even further my guess is it will only get worse.. I rode them with my gamechanger insoles so maybe I will also try a lower profile insole that maybe could help too....

On antother note:
I just got a pair of salomon hifi wides in a size 27.5cm. I got a great deal on them and since @Wiredsport suggested the salomon wide models for my feet I figured why not get a pair and see if the fit of boots could be improved even more.

So here are a few first impressions of the boots (I havent ridden them yet):
The construction looks like it is a really good quality so i guess this one will last a long time.
Flex wise I think they are around a 5 maybe a 6 Ill have to ride them to find out.
The tightening-system seems to be abit finicky but I dont really mind that as long as it works.
Regarding footprint: they are definately bigger than the adidas not very much but they are bigger.

Regarding the fit:
The heelhold seems to be pretty good too but not quite as good as in my adidas, which holds tighter around the ankke although thats hard say before I rode them. The fit is pretty different its way tighter in the toebox espacially my two smallest toes are pretty jammed in that could maybe result in some comfortissues when riding, Im thinking of getting them heat-fitted too.
The liner seems more plush than the adidas and while that will maybe result in better fitting-abilitys of the liner I like the dense, secure feeling of the adidas-liner abit more but I guess I`ll have to hold judgement on that one.
The salomons are definately not as wide as the adidas, but as wiredsport suggested thats maybe a good thing for my feet? Its just weard that they seem to get tighter in the toe-area, meaning they open up widht-wise as you go from heel to toe but they close again approaching the toes, which seems like a weard choice to me since most feet are the widest at the toes??

Furthermore they dont seem to be as responsive as the adidas but I knew that upfront so thats ok. 
Right now the fit of my adias seems better for my feet but I`ll have to ride them first to finally judge that.


----------



## Furies

I subscribe It's a big need.


----------



## Pigeons

I’m a US 10 28cm E width. 

Quick update on the Salomon Dialogues Wides I bought - I rode them for a month, the toe box for me had loads of room width and height wise which was a little weird. I got them for a bargain price so decided to give them ago. 

The Salomon speed lacing on my pair was pure trash, often came undone and the lace hoops broke after 30days, so the boots had to be retired. If you’re going to get Salomon boots I think it is worth spending the extra money for boa model especially if your riding for more than a week a year. 

I now own on a pair of Ride Insano boots, really stiff boot with dual Boa. I’m also fitting into a 28cm boot. It might be another model for people to consider if they don’t have a true wide foot, this particular Ride boot definitely fits wider, compared to many other boots I’ve tried on. I’d like to try on some more Ride boots to see if that fit is like that across the line.


----------



## Wiredsport

Pigeons said:


> I’m a US 10 28cm E width.


Hi Pidgons,

What were you actual barefoot foot measurements (length and width for each foot)?

STOKED!


----------



## Pigeons

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Pidgons,
> 
> What were you actual barefoot foot measurements (length and width for each foot)?
> 
> STOKED!


Right
Length 282
Width 10.5

Left
Length 281
Width 10.3


----------



## Wiredsport

Pigeons said:


> Right
> Length 282
> Width 10.5
> 
> Left
> Length 281
> Width 10.3


Hi,

That is actually Mondopoint 285 for both feet. You would be Standard D width on one foot and a Low E on the other. Please post up some images of your barefoot measurements being taken if you would like to confirm. 

STOKED!


----------



## Pigeons

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> That is actually Mondopoint 285 for both feet. You would be Standard D width on one foot and a Low E on the other. Please post up some images of your barefoot measurements being taken if you would like to confirm.
> 
> STOKED!


Thanks for the offer Wired, you helped me out before. I think i’m close either way on length and width. You obvs know your stuff and hard to do this over the internet with pictures, but you recommend 280 boots E width last time on the other thread. 280 Salomon dialogues wide was fine on length just a bit too roomy in the toe box in the other directions. No problem as they were so cheap to buy on sale, just the build quality in my experience wasn’t there. 

I’m happy with the 280 Ride insano boots the length and width are all good.


----------



## Bigj866

Pics attached of my feet. Please add 3mm as the ruler I used had that much space at the ends. What size should I get? Thanks for this thread!


----------



## Wiredsport

Bigj866 said:


> Pics attached of my feet. Please add 3mm as the ruler I used had that much space at the ends. What size should I get? Thanks for this thread!


Hi,

I am not finding any images. Please post your barefoot measurements as well.

STOKED!


----------



## Bigj866

http://tinypic.com/m/kd92sp/4

http://tinypic.com/m/kd92so/4

http://tinypic.com/m/kd92sn/4

http://tinypic.com/m/kd92sm/4


----------



## Bigj866

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am not finding any images. Please post your barefoot measurements as well.
> 
> STOKED!


Pics attached above


----------



## Bigj866

Wiredsport said:


> Bigj866 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pics attached of my feet. Please add 3mm as the ruler I used had that much space at the ends. What size should I get? Thanks for this thread!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I am not finding any images. Please post
> your barefoot measurements as well.
> 
> STOKED!
Click to expand...

See above pictures.


----------



## Wiredsport

Your images are not viewable for me. Please post the measurements as above.


----------



## Bigj866

Wiredsport said:


> Your images are not viewable for me. Please post the measurements as above.


I don't know what else to do to post photos. I can see them on my end. Can I send direct to you?


----------



## Wiredsport

Bigj866 said:


> I don't know what else to do to post photos. I can see them on my end. Can I send direct to you?


You can post the measurements as text. That will have to do.


----------



## Bigj866

Wiredsport said:


> Bigj866 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what else to do to post photos. I can see them on my end. Can I send direct to you?
> 
> 
> 
> You can post the measurements as text. That will have to do.
Click to expand...

Left foot 28cm x 11.4cm
Right foot 27cm x 11.5cm


----------



## Wiredsport

Bigj866 said:


> Left foot 28cm x 11.4cm
> Right foot 27cm x 11.5cm


Those measurements put you at size 10 and EEE width. Only the Burton Ruler Wide and Photon Wide are designed for EEE width. (Your smaller foot is size 9 and would be EEEE at that size).


----------



## Bigj866

Wiredsport said:


> Bigj866 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Left foot 28cm x 11.4cm
> Right foot 27cm x 11.5cm
> 
> 
> 
> Those measurements put you at size 10 and EEE width. Only the Burton Ruler Wide and Photon Wide are designed for EEE width. (Your smaller foot is size 9 and would be EEEE at that size).
Click to expand...

Thank you. I've been in a 12 for a few years and they are killing my feet. I do have some serious thick feet, will heat molding help?


----------



## Wiredsport

Bigj866 said:


> Thank you. I've been in a 12 for a few years and they are killing my feet. I do have some serious thick feet, will heat molding help?


Hi,

No, size 12 is far too large lengthwise and far too narrow widthwise. A standard width boot will be a D width which is between 10.5 and 10.9 cm at size 12. Your dimensions require a very specific boot.

https://www.wiredsport.com/width2.JPG


----------



## Bigj866

Wiredsport said:


> Bigj866 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. I've been in a 12 for a few years and they are killing my feet. I do have some serious thick feet, will heat molding help?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> No, size 12 is far too large lengthwise and far too narrow widthwise. A standard 0width boot will be a D width which is between 10.5 and 10.9 cm at size 12. Your dimensions require a very specific boot.
> 
> https://www.wiredsport.com/width2.JPG
Click to expand...

Thanks wired Sport.


----------



## Guyinashirt

Have many people purchased the photon wides? 

Would love to hear some feedback on how stiff they are in comparison to the rulers and adidas superstars?

I have 7eeee feet and weigh over 200lb’s, the poor old rulers fell to bits in 30 days haha, I really like the superstars (on my second pair with 100+ days on them) but with the new fit they released a couple of seasons back they are a little big for my feet, plus I would love something a little stiffer and they don’t make tactical adv in a 7 ?.

Thanks for any feedback!


----------



## Mountain Surfer

Yeah I'll be getting some Photon wides when the new season starts, so would like to hear some feedback too.

Out of interest, how wide are normal non-wide boots? You guys use the letter system (D/E/EE/EEE etc) but I have never seen this advertised anywhere on websites selling these boots in the tech specs section etc. Would be good to know when perusing boots (although my only two options are Ruler wide or Photon wides).


----------



## Wiredsport

karansaraf said:


> Yeah I'll be getting some Photon wides when the new season starts, so would like to hear some feedback too.
> 
> Out of interest, how wide are normal non-wide boots? You guys use the letter system (D/E/EE/EEE etc) but I have never seen this advertised anywhere on websites selling these boots in the tech specs section etc. Would be good to know when perusing boots (although my only two options are Ruler wide or Photon wides).


"Normal" width is D for men's and B for Women's.


----------



## Ceder

Soo, I have been searching for help to try and get a new pair of boots that acctually would fit my big feet and then I stumbled upon this thread..

I just measured my feet and would love to get suggestions on what boots to get..

Both feet are 27 cm long and 12 cm wide. Didn´t really measure down to the millimeter but hoping anything is better than my old 11.5 Northwave from 2001 :facepalm1:


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Cedar,

12 cm would be an extremely Wide foot (EEEEE width). That is most likely an error. Please measure again and post up images of all measurements being taken.

STOKED!


----------



## Ceder

Ah yes, I did measure it again and you are right, I measured it wrong. They are 11.0 and 11.2 to be exact. 

Sorry about that :|


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Cedar,

Those numbers are a lot better  but we don't want you to trace your foot. That tends to grow the measurement. Please measure again suing the wall method below and take images of that. The images will have your feet in them as well as the measuring tape. This is to confirm that the measurement is happening correctly. We will need all 4 images. 2 for length and 2 for width. 

Please measure your feet using this method:

Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters). For width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot.


STOKED!


----------



## Ceder

Alrighty then. Here are my nasty feet with all the measurements :nerd:

Right foot: 26,7 cm long/10,6 cm wide
Left foot: 26,6 cm long/10,6 cm wide

Hope that the pics will do


----------



## Wiredsport

Perfect . You are the lowest size in the range for Mondopoint 270 or size 9 US in snowboard boots. 10.6 cm is EE width at this size. No brand currently produces for EE. Burton (only) designs their wide boots for EEE width. I Would suggest either the Ruler Wide or the Photon Wide in Size 9. 

This will be a huge performance upgrade from your old size 11.5 Northwaves!

STOKED!


----------



## Ceder

Thanks alot Wired!

Hope that this will improve my enjoyment this winter :grin:


----------



## D_Andrei

@Wiredsport hi Wired. I'm new to this forum but I've read most of the posts about boot fitting. I'm 6'7 and a size 13 street shoes. Of course I've bought size 13 boots also like most of the guys here. I own a pair of Adidas 18/19 Response Adv US13 and a 2013 Nitro Riot in size 12.5 US as suggested by the sales rep. The Nitro hurt at first but they fit fine now. The thing is I used your measuring method and got length 306mm, width 109mm on my right foot and 302 and 108mm on my left which come out to size 13 and 12.5 US coincidently. My street shoes are all Adidas superstars also. 
Does this mean I got it right by fitting only? Should I go for the 12.5? Could i fit in a 12 Adidas? It seems the width is a solid D standard. Is Adidas using awkward measurements? I should mention i haven't got the liners heat moulded as there are none I can find around in my area so far. My issue is that I'm trying to reduce the boot size as much as possible so I have more board options. 
Sorry for the long post. Thanks


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi,

Please post up images of your barefoot measurements being taken. That will help us confirm your measurements and will let us know what is going on with the odd sizing in comparison to your shoe size. Snowboard boot size will never equal Brannock shoe size so we should figure that out to begin with. 

STOKED!


----------



## D_Andrei

Here it goes. Hope it works because I'm using satellite internet in there middle of the Atlantic. I used a carpenter's ruler that has the 0 exactly at one end. Sorry for the busted nails. I use safety shoes all day. I added a pic on the street shoes insole. The angle on some pics is strange because if i take the picture directly from above the measurement seems larger. It's not what actually I see. I hope you won't say i need bigger street shoes <img src="http://www.snowboardingforum.com/images/SnowboardingForum_2015/smilies/tango_face_plain.png" border="0" alt="" title="Serious" class="inlineimg" />

https://pasteboard.co/ItDxaYy.jpg
https://pasteboard.co/ItDz0m6.jpg
https://pasteboard.co/ItDAbTj.jpg
https://pasteboard.co/ItDAQAd.jpg
https://pasteboard.co/ItDBbs2.jpg
https://pasteboard.co/ItDBAd2.jpg


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi,

Those are terrific measurements . You are Mondopoint 305 which is size 12.5 US in snowboard boots. You width measurements are both in the E range (11.2 and just under 11). There is only one brand that produces boots for E width. That is Salomon and I would strongly suggest either their Synapse Wide or their Dialogue Wide in size 12.5. 

No worries on your shoes. A Brannock device would measure your feet at size 14 for shoes. But (and it is a big but) shoes are much more variable in fit than snowboard boots and the sizing is much less reliable. This is one reason why we never rely on shoe size for determining snowboard boot size.

STOKED!


----------



## Snow Hound

So after years of telling people to measure their feet and directing them towards these threads I've finally gotten around to measuring my own feet properly (I hope). 

They're 265 and 270mm long and both 100mm wide.

One thing of note is there's no bone in the widest part, just 5mm or so of squishy foot meat before the bone actually starts - this might explain why I've been managing in standard width 27cm long Salomon's?


----------



## Wiredsport

Snow Hound said:


> So after years of telling people to measure their feet and directing them towards these threads I've finally gotten around to measuring my own feet properly (I hope).
> 
> They're 265 and 270mm long and both 100mm wide.
> 
> One thing of note is there's no bone in the widest part, just 5mm or so of squishy foot meat before the bone actually starts - this might explain why I've been managing in standard width 27cm long Salomon's?
> 
> View attachment 148499


Hi Snow,

Yes, those are great measurements. You are Mondopoint 270 or size 9 US in snowboard boots. 10 cm wide is an E width. It sounds like you are not getting discomfort from a standard width size 9. If the fleshy part of your foot is allowing that then you may be all set. If you do find your feet getting that cramped or achy feeling you may benefit from Salomon's wide boots which are designed for E width. That would be your textbook fit. STOKED!


----------



## D_Andrei

Thanks Wired. You posted a width table some time ago. I don't remember exactly where and when. Here's something new. 
Keeping my foot's inside against a wall and with weight on it I double checked the width using a Vernier caliper depth gauge (engineer's perks) and measurements come out at 
110mm and 108mm. Could I get away with a standard D ? I will look in to the Salomons but it's difficult in my country to find the regular size and width . You can imagine a 12.5 and E width. This means I will have to order online. Is there a method to check a new boot's width? Maybe I can find alternatives at the available shops? I would really like to try them this time before buying. 
https://pasteboard.co/ItIi4LJ.jpg
https://pasteboard.co/ItIiBuH.jpg


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi,

11 cm is well into the E range. I would stick with the previous suggestion.


----------



## D_Andrei

Yeah, this is the table. Thanks for your input and support. Now on to bindings and board selection ?


----------



## Raulis Balulis

Seems like my feet got stronger .

Left foot width: 10.5 Cm
Right foot width: 10.4Cm

Left foot length 26.9-27 Cm
Right foot length 27-27.1 Cm

https://ibb.co/18FCPHV
https://ibb.co/tM9vvDW
https://ibb.co/XtS3mMz
https://ibb.co/yY6LfDd

you want to say i need size 42shoe? 43was way 2 small for me


----------



## Wiredsport

Raulis Balulis said:


> Seems like my feet got stronger .
> 
> Left foot width: 10.5 Cm
> Right foot width: 10.4Cm
> 
> Left foot length 26.9-27 Cm
> Right foot length 27-27.1 Cm
> 
> https://ibb.co/18FCPHV
> https://ibb.co/tM9vvDW
> https://ibb.co/XtS3mMz
> https://ibb.co/yY6LfDd
> 
> you want to say i need size 42shoe? 43was way 2 small for me


Hi Raulis,

What size snowboard boots are you wearing?


----------



## Raulis Balulis

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Raulis,
> 
> What size snowboard boots are you wearing?


i used rental 43, but my own are 44, had pressure points on my foot loads, my thumb touched the end of the boot tho, i bought used boots so might be that the quality was poor, now i'm looking into new boots to decided to get a new pair, 2yrs ago my foot was 28cm and aprox 0.6cm less wide


----------



## Raulis Balulis

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Raulis,
> 
> What size snowboard boots are you wearing?


any advice on the shoes? should i go for wide?:|


----------



## Wiredsport

Raulis Balulis said:


> i used rental 43, but my own are 44, had pressure points on my foot loads, my thumb touched the end of the boot tho, i bought used boots so might be that the quality was poor, now i'm looking into new boots to decided to get a new pair, 2yrs ago my foot was 28cm and aprox 0.6cm less wide


Hi,

This is going to be your issue and will also likely solve your pain from your binding thread. 

You are Mondopoint 270 (one foot is a hair over 27 but this will work out with your heat fit). 10.5 cm wide is EE width. You will want to buy either the Burton Ruler Wide or the Burton Photon Wide boots in Mondo 270 (this will be US size 9 or Euro 42). 

STOKED!


----------



## Raulis Balulis

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is going to be your issue and will also likely solve your pain from your binding thread.
> 
> You are Mondopoint 270 (one foot is a hair over 27 but this will work out with your heat fit). 10.5 cm wide is EE width. You will want to buy either the Burton Ruler Wide or the Burton Photon Wide boots in Mondo 270 (this will be US size 9 or Euro 42).
> 
> STOKED!


Thanks! So i can buy them online? No snowboard shops in my country, no chance to try them on;/ also no need for wide snowboard, regular will do?


----------



## Wiredsport

Raulis Balulis said:


> Thanks! So i can buy them online? No snowboard shops in my country, no chance to try them on;/ also no need for wide snowboard, regular will do?


Hi Raulis,

Yes, you likely can buy them online from any Burton retailer. You will not want a wide snowboard. The most common male snowboard foot size is 11 so you will want to avoid Wide and Mid Wide board models.


----------



## Raulis Balulis

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Raulis,
> 
> Yes, you likely can buy them online from any Burton retailer. You will not want a wide snowboard. The most common male snowboard foot size is 11 so you will want to avoid Wide and Mid Wide board models.


Thanks! so 9US is size 10UK and size 42EU, right?


----------



## Wiredsport

Raulis Balulis said:


> Thanks! so 9US is size 10UK and size 42EU, right?


Hi,

No. Typically Mondopoint 270 will convert to size 8 UK and 42 Euro but you will want to go by Mondopoint to be sure. Mondopoint is not a conversion. And only the Wide boot models will work .


----------



## Raulis Balulis

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> No. Typically Mondopoint 270 will convert to size 8 UK and 42 Euro but you will want to go by Mondopoint to be sure. Mondopoint is not a conversion. And only the Wide boot models will work .


Thank you! Can i do liner heat molding at home somehow?


----------



## Wiredsport

Raulis Balulis said:


> Thank you! Can i do liner heat molding at home somehow?


Here are our molding tips:

https://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/225057-heat-fit-faq-love-your-feet.html


----------



## Raulis Balulis

Wiredsport said:


> Here are our molding tips:
> 
> https://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/225057-heat-fit-faq-love-your-feet.html


thanks! are these 270 mondo?  

https://www.absolute-snow.co.uk/V/B..._Mens_Snowboard_Boots_UK_8_Black_2020-(230535)


----------



## Wiredsport

Raulis Balulis said:


> thanks! are these 270 mondo?
> 
> https://www.absolute-snow.co.uk/V/B..._Mens_Snowboard_Boots_UK_8_Black_2020-(230535)


That is the typical conversion but I would strongly suggest that you confirm that with the seller.


----------



## Wiredsport

Well this is a welcomed development! Way to go Burton.


----------



## Mountain Surfer

Thanks for your advice in an earlier thread wiredsport. I sized down from a 14 Ruler to a 12 Photon wide following your advice (I would never have known that there are only two wide boots on the market that would fit my size without your information, as they don't publish these facts about widths anywhere). Got the boot heat fitted and custom insole and rode it for the first time last week. Felt amazing (and once it's fully broken in, it will feel absolutely perfect).


----------



## jsil

Wiredsport said:


> Well this is a welcomed development! Way to go Burton.


That is awesome news. Being just over a D into E territory it doesn't help me, but more options are always better.

I'm sizing down from US 9.5 to US 8.5 based on your advice. I'm just barely an E, so I had a question as to fit. A ThirtyTwo TM-3 8.5 makes me feet go numb after 15 minutes standing or so (I'm assuming from the pinch on the widest part of my foot), while the 8.5 Salomon Synapse Wide JP doesn't leave me with any numbness and only a little pain on the protruding inner ankle bone. I'm not too worried about the ankle bone as I'm sure that will get better in time. My concern is more about the extra space above my toes/forefoot. I have a lot of space above my toes so when I simulate a heel turn, I have to move my toes up a bit to hit the top of the boot. In comparison to the ThirtyTwo Tm-3 8.5, the boot is snug all around my foot and a heelside transition requires no toe/forefoot movement. My toes are touching the end when standing straight and I overhang the insole 1mm as you said to ensure. I have also tried this with and without Remind Kush insoles. Will this be a problem for riding? 

Thank you! And anyone else that responds. I have eight boot boxes sitting in my living room but this experiment will definitely be worth it.


----------



## Wiredsport

jsil said:


> That is awesome news. Being just over a D into E territory it doesn't help me, but more options are always better.
> 
> I'm sizing down from US 9.5 to US 8.5 based on your advice. I'm just barely an E, so I had a question as to fit. A ThirtyTwo TM-3 8.5 makes me feet go numb after 15 minutes standing or so (I'm assuming from the pinch on the widest part of my foot), while the 8.5 Salomon Synapse Wide JP doesn't leave me with any numbness and only a little pain on the protruding inner ankle bone. I'm not too worried about the ankle bone as I'm sure that will get better in time. My concern is more about the extra space above my toes/forefoot. I have a lot of space above my toes so when I simulate a heel turn, I have to move my toes up a bit to hit the top of the boot. In comparison to the ThirtyTwo Tm-3 8.5, the boot is snug all around my foot and a heelside transition requires no toe/forefoot movement. My toes are touching the end when standing straight and I overhang the insole 1mm as you said to ensure. I have also tried this with and without Remind Kush insoles. Will this be a problem for riding?
> 
> Thank you! And anyone else that responds. I have eight boot boxes sitting in my living room but this experiment will definitely be worth it.


Hi,

Have you had you heat fit done in the Synapse Wide? That will reposition the liner material to the areas where is is needed and move it from the areas where it is not. Be sure to tell you fitter your concerns. 

STOKED!


----------



## jsil

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> Have you had you heat fit done in the Synapse Wide? That will reposition the liner material to the areas where is is needed and move it from the areas where it is not. Be sure to tell you fitter your concerns.
> 
> STOKED!


Not yet, I didn't realize that the heat fit would actually fill in voids. I guess the question I'm trying to ask is how much movement of the toes upwards to the roof of the shell is too much?


----------



## Wiredsport

jsil said:


> Not yet, I didn't realize that the heat fit would actually fill in voids. I guess the question I'm trying to ask is how much movement of the toes upwards to the roof of the shell is too much?


An unmolded liner has very little form. You will not want to make judgement based on that fit. After your heat fit you may find that you have no extra room there. Be sure to tell you fitter this and all concerns.


----------



## Jkb818

I’m a 26 length and 10 wide. Where does that put me? What boots you guys recommend?


----------



## D_Andrei

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> 11 cm is well into the E range. I would stick with the previous suggestion.


Something's been bothering me since you gave me this suggestion. I'm about to order online and I can choose between Salomon Synapse Wide, Ride Insano or Burton Driver X in 12.5 (305 mondo) You say that for 108mm and 110mm width I'm well in the E range but according to your table for 12.5 the E width range starts at 114mm while D width ends at 109mm. This means I'm 1 mm bigger than D width but 4mm smaller than E and still think I should go with standard D width. Hope I'm not being to much of a bother. Just wanted to make sure. I cannot try them on in shop and I would like to go for a stiff boot with footprint reduction. Thanks


----------



## Wiredsport

D_Andrei said:


> Something's been bothering me since you gave me this suggestion. I'm about to order online and I can choose between Salomon Synapse Wide, Ride Insano or Burton Driver X in 12.5 (305 mondo) You say that for 108mm and 110mm width I'm well in the E range but according to your table for 12.5 the E width range starts at 114mm while D width ends at 109mm. This means I'm 1 mm bigger than D width but 4mm smaller than E and still think I should go with standard D width. Hope I'm not being to much of a bother. Just wanted to make sure. I cannot try them on in shop and I would like to go for a stiff boot with footprint reduction. Thanks


The range for E width at size 12.5 is 110 to 114. Width ranges are very small and it is not suggested that you go below your width measurement without good reason.

STOKED!


----------



## Wiredsport

Jkb818 said:


> I’m a 26 length and 10 wide. Where does that put me? What boots you guys recommend?


Hi Jkb, I answered this in your other thread in more detail but size 8 US in snowboard boots (Mondopoint 260) and EE width.

STOKED!


----------



## D_Andrei

Wiredsport said:


> D_Andrei said:
> 
> 
> 
> Something's been bothering me since you gave me this suggestion. I'm about to order online and I can choose between Salomon Synapse Wide, Ride Insano or Burton Driver X in 12.5 (305 mondo) You say that for 108mm and 110mm width I'm well in the E range but according to your table for 12.5 the E width range starts at 114mm while D width ends at 109mm. This means I'm 1 mm bigger than D width but 4mm smaller than E and still think I should go with standard D width. Hope I'm not being to much of a bother. Just wanted to make sure. I cannot try them on in shop and I would like to go for a stiff boot with footprint reduction. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> The range for E width at size 12.5 is 110 to 114. Width ranges are very small and it is not suggested that you go below your width measurement without good reason.
> 
> STOKED!
Click to expand...

Well it seems I've been reading the chart wrong. It makes sense now. My way of reading it meant that that EEE width for 12.5 size starts at 124mm and goes to infinity and beyond.... One more thing. Most of the boots nowadays are 1:1 liner to shell. Would Salomon be the same? Or do you know of any brands that just have a universal shell for multiple sizes so to say and just stick a smaller liner in it? Anyway thanks for your patience and support. Must be kinda of a headache to deal with all these questions.


----------



## D_Andrei

So after reading pretty much all topics regarding boot fitting I remembered that my fiancee was always complaining of cold feet and circulation being cut off. I measured her feet and surprise surprise she has wide feet. 
Her right foot is 23.7 in length and 8.5 cm in width. Her left foot is 23.5 in lenght and 8.6 cm in width. The boot sizer gives a US 7 women's equivalent or a US 6 men's and from the limited width chart tables for ladies I found online out looks like she would fit better in a men's size6 US . 
@Wiredsport Could you please give me your input and advice on what boots to consider for her?
Here are the photos
https://pasteboard.co/IDlLoQ7.jpg





Pasteboard - Uploaded Image


Simple and lightning fast image sharing. Upload clipboard images with Copy & Paste and image files with Drag & Drop



pasteboard.co









Pasteboard - Uploaded Image


Simple and lightning fast image sharing. Upload clipboard images with Copy & Paste and image files with Drag & Drop



pasteboard.co









Pasteboard - Uploaded Image


Simple and lightning fast image sharing. Upload clipboard images with Copy & Paste and image files with Drag & Drop



pasteboard.co





And her old boots:





Pasteboard - Uploaded Image


Simple and lightning fast image sharing. Upload clipboard images with Copy & Paste and image files with Drag & Drop



pasteboard.co




I would very much appreciate an advice.


----------



## D_Andrei

Well.. nevermind the width. She didn't measure with the inside of her foot towards the wall. I'll come back with correct dimensions


----------



## D_Andrei

Well.. nevermind the width. She didn't measure with the inside of her foot towards the wall. I'll come back with correct dimensions


----------



## elsanto

27cm x10.6cm wide and I've tried on the Synapse 9.5w, Hifi 9.5w, and 10 D, Photon 9.5w and ION 10 normal width. 

The Ion 10 normal width, and the photon 9.5wide feel very very similar to me, trying to figure out if it's my inclination towards the ion speed lace, or if theres something about the liner that makes it fit smaller (10D vs 9.5 wide). 

Has anyone tried either one out? don't want to have issues down the line if the IONs pack out too much, but they actually feel better than he 9.5w photos in the heel bone area.

thanks for all the great info here!


----------



## D_Andrei

D_Andrei said:


> So after reading pretty much all topics regarding boot fitting I remembered that my fiancee was always complaining of cold feet and circulation being cut off. I measured her feet and surprise surprise she has wide feet.
> Her right foot is 23.7 in length and 8.5 cm in width. Her left foot is 23.5 in lenght and 8.6 cm in width. The boot sizer gives a US 7 women's equivalent or a US 6 men's and from the limited width chart tables for ladies I found online out looks like she would fit better in a men's size6 US .
> @Wiredsport Could you please give me your input and advice on what boots to consider for her?
> Here are the photos
> https://pasteboard.co/IDlLoQ7.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pasteboard - Uploaded Image
> 
> 
> Simple and lightning fast image sharing. Upload clipboard images with Copy & Paste and image files with Drag & Drop
> 
> 
> 
> pasteboard.co
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pasteboard - Uploaded Image
> 
> 
> Simple and lightning fast image sharing. Upload clipboard images with Copy & Paste and image files with Drag & Drop
> 
> 
> 
> pasteboard.co
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pasteboard - Uploaded Image
> 
> 
> Simple and lightning fast image sharing. Upload clipboard images with Copy & Paste and image files with Drag & Drop
> 
> 
> 
> pasteboard.co
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And her old boots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pasteboard - Uploaded Image
> 
> 
> Simple and lightning fast image sharing. Upload clipboard images with Copy & Paste and image files with Drag & Drop
> 
> 
> 
> pasteboard.co
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would very much appreciate an advice.


Here are the correct widths. Looks like a 8.8 on the left foot and 8.7 on the right. It would explain a lot of issues she had with boots. So would men's boots in mondo 240 be more adequate?





Pasteboard - Uploaded Image


Simple and lightning fast image sharing. Upload clipboard images with Copy & Paste and image files with Drag & Drop



pasteboard.co









Pasteboard - Uploaded Image


Simple and lightning fast image sharing. Upload clipboard images with Copy & Paste and image files with Drag & Drop



pasteboard.co


----------



## Fass

Has anyone every tried the Burton Ruler wide and Photon wide in one sitting before? While my foot length and width puts me at a 8.5, i always experience pressure at the top of my foot about an inch from where my toes end. I wonder if its my girth causing that. @Wiredsport would going to a 9 be advisable in this case? I would like to add that the liners have been heat treated and worn for about 15 days on the slope already


----------



## Wiredsport

elsanto said:


> 27cm x10.6cm wide and I've tried on the Synapse 9.5w, Hifi 9.5w, and 10 D, Photon 9.5w and ION 10 normal width.
> 
> The Ion 10 normal width, and the photon 9.5wide feel very very similar to me, trying to figure out if it's my inclination towards the ion speed lace, or if theres something about the liner that makes it fit smaller (10D vs 9.5 wide).
> 
> Has anyone tried either one out? don't want to have issues down the line if the IONs pack out too much, but they actually feel better than he 9.5w photos in the heel bone area.
> 
> thanks for all the great info here!


Hi elsanto,

All of those boots are still too large for your measurements. 27 cm is Mondopoint 270 or size 9 US in snowboard boots. 10.6 cm is an EE width and will require very specific boots. Either the Burton Ruler Wide or Burton Photon Wide in size 9 US would be excellent choices. 

STOKED!


----------



## Wiredsport

Fass said:


> Has anyone every tried the Burton Ruler wide and Photon wide in one sitting before? While my foot length and width puts me at a 8.5, i always experience pressure at the top of my foot about an inch from where my toes end. I wonder if its my girth causing that. @Wiredsport would going to a 9 be advisable in this case? I would like to add that the liners have been heat treated and worn for about 15 days on the slope already


Please post your length and width measurements for both feet.

Stoked!


----------



## D_Andrei

Hey @Wiredsport ! Could you also please have a look at what I posted above? I'm kinda at a lost there.


----------



## 2by2handsofblue

How is the petition coming along?

25.4 cm and about 9.7cm wide. I'm considered 
u.s 7.5 and EE wide (thank you @Wiredsport ).

I prefer a stiffer boot and it seems the burton photon seems the only that would work for me. Man this sucks. Talk about limited. 

And I haven't had a good experience with boa's. But than again I've never had the correct size boots. And I've always had issues with my foot being numb too.

And it's super hard to find my size boots. Man too many people has the same size as me.

As for bindings, I assume I would need a small size bindings?

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## NeKlukas

Hello @Wiredsport ,

My boot problem haunted me my whole life. Most of the rental boots give me quite some pain and discomfort after some riding. I always suspected that its either my feet width or some unusual arch, but now after reading this thread, I think that might just be the width. 

I followed your measuring instructions, and came out with these results:
Both feet pretty similar - About 251 mm length and and 105 mm width. 

Should I go for Burton Ruler/Photon Wides? What size? Do other measurements like arch height matter?


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Neklukas,

Your foot is Mondopoint 250 or size 7 US in snowboard boots. You are an EEE width which is very wide. You will want either the Burton Ruler Wide or Burton Photon Wide in size 7. 

STOKED!


----------



## m0ppermann

I have a size 12 foot at triple E width (I wear size 12 sneakers at quad E), and on the advice of this forum I purchased the Photons Boa in a size 12. They fit wonderfully. I can wear them for hours. I'm wearing them right now. No loss of feeling. No feet going to sleep. I wouldn't call them slippers yet, but I think they will get there. They have not been heat molded, but they are still comfortable. I might get them molded to increase comfort. If you have wide feet I highly recommend these boots.


----------



## 2by2handsofblue

m0ppermann said:


> I have a size 12 foot at triple E width (I wear size 12 sneakers at quad E), and on the advice of this forum I purchased the Photons Boa in a size 12. They fit wonderfully. I can wear them for hours. I'm wearing them right now. No loss of feeling. No feet going to sleep. I wouldn't call them slippers yet, but I think they will get there. They have not been heat molded, but they are still comfortable. I might get them molded to increase comfort. If you have wide feet I highly recommend these boots.


Well my feet isnt definitely as big. But I'm size 8 EE.

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2by2handsofblue

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Neklukas,
> 
> Your foot is Mondopoint 250 or size 7 US in snowboard boots. You are an EEE width which is very wide. You will want either the Burton Ruler Wide or Burton Photon Wide in size 7.
> 
> STOKED!


I know I'm wearing socks in this pick, but these are pretty thin. Plus I didnt want to put my bare foot on this lol.
I've done other measurements, but maybe this would be more clearer. 
Previous post I measured the length at 25.5. But it seems I'm more 26cm in length. Which i would be a size 8 us. And I'm 10cm wide.
















Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi,
Please try again barefoot. Thanks!


----------



## Wiredsport

m0ppermann said:


> I have a size 12 foot at triple E width (I wear size 12 sneakers at quad E), and on the advice of this forum I purchased the Photons Boa in a size 12. They fit wonderfully. I can wear them for hours. I'm wearing them right now. No loss of feeling. No feet going to sleep. I wouldn't call them slippers yet, but I think they will get there. They have not been heat molded, but they are still comfortable. I might get them molded to increase comfort. If you have wide feet I highly recommend these boots.


Hi,
Sneaker size and snowboard boot size will never be the same. We have an error on one or the other. Are your Photons regular width or Wide? Please post up images of your bare feet being measured. STOKED!


----------



## tokento226

Hello guys, I come from Tawian
I have a wide foot Width:11 cm , But Length: 26.5 cm , 
I see the chart Wiredsport posted , recommend 4.3 inch ( US 10.5)

Recently I try a boots ( Salomon Synapse Wide , Size: US 10)
But I feel too small ( tight on both sides )
could you give me a recommand snowboard boots?
The list did any body try it? 
1) BURTON Ruler Wide - EEE
2) BURTON ION - ASIAN FIT
3) DC Judge boots 
4) Adidas tactical Adv 
thanks


----------



## Wiredsport

tokento226 said:


> Hello guys, I come from Tawian
> I have a wide foot Width:11 cm , But Length: 26.5 cm ,
> I see the chart Wiredsport posted , recommend 4.3 inch ( US 10.5)
> 
> Recently I try a boots ( Salomon Synapse Wide , Size: US 10)
> But I feel too small ( tight on both sides )
> could you give me a recommand snowboard boots?
> The list did any body try it?
> 1) BURTON Ruler Wide - EEE
> 2) BURTON ION - ASIAN FIT
> 3) DC Judge boots
> 4) Adidas tactical Adv
> thanks


Hi Tokento,

A foot length of 26.5 is Mondopoint 265 or size 8.5 US in snowboard boots. A width of 4.3 inches is an EEE width at this size. I would strongly suggest either the Burton Ruler Wide or the Burton Photon Wide in US size 8.5. 

STOKED!


----------



## unsuspected

tokento226 said:


> Hello guys, I come from Tawian
> I have a wide foot Width:11 cm , But Length: 26.5 cm ,
> I see the chart Wiredsport posted , recommend 4.3 inch ( US 10.5)
> 
> Recently I try a boots ( Salomon Synapse Wide , Size: US 10)
> But I feel too small ( tight on both sides )
> could you give me a recommand snowboard boots?
> The list did any body try it?
> 1) BURTON Ruler Wide - EEE
> 2) BURTON ION - ASIAN FIT
> 3) DC Judge boots
> 4) Adidas tactical Adv
> thanks


I would try all 4 in size 8,5/265


----------



## Deorio

Does anyone know if any Adidas models come in a size 7?


----------



## Deorio

Deorio said:


> Does anyone know if any Adidas models come in a size 7?


I got a pair of Adidas Superstars in a size 7. Just about 5 days on them now. I had a little bit of pain around the instep area but that broken in really nicely. No pain, no numbness.

Comparing them to the Burton Ruler Wides (size 7), the Superstars feel higher quality and a lot more comfortable out of the box. 

Adidas boots are the truth for us wide footers!


----------



## 2by2handsofblue

I'm a 7.5 EEE. So far burton photon or ruler is the only size for me unfortunately. 

I wonder if burton will make EEE on their step on boots.



Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## derby

2by2handsofblue said:


> I wonder if burton will make EEE on their step on boots.


The Photon Step Ons are available in Wide.


----------



## 2by2handsofblue

derby said:


> The Photon Step Ons are available in Wide.


I just found that out. Thanks.

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Raidercj

Hello attached is my foot size, can you recommend what size I need?
Thank you!


----------



## 2by2handsofblue

Raidercj said:


> Hello attached is my foot size, can you recommend what size I need?
> Thank you!


Your going to be asked to take off your socks and use a tape measure. Measure in centimeters. 
Put your heel against a wall.

Than measure the width of your feet.

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiredsport

Raidercj said:


> Hello attached is my foot size, can you recommend what size I need?
> Thank you!


I will be happy to help. Please measure your feet using this method:

Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters). For width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot.


----------



## Jimmy6646

Hello Wiredsport
I have been struggling to find the correct size snowboard boots. I have had 4 different pairs in the last 3 years. Initially when I put them on they feel comfortable but after 10-15 minutes my feet start going numb and sense less. When I was away last year they were that uncomfortable it felt painful like I had broken a bone, I hadn't obviously. 
Brands I have trained are Deelux two different types, Burton Ruler Wide and I currently have Burton Imperial. These have been heatmoulded but they still make my feet numb after some time.
The whole situation is making me feel anxious because we are going to Vancouver / Whistler in the middle of February and I don't to travel all the way there from the UK and struggle with my feet and boots. I want to really make the most of the trip. 

I've searched the net for months now and when I came across this forum I was hoping you could provide some guidance on brands that are wide fitting and what you reckon I should be looking for size wise due to my width size. 

I have just measured my feet with boarding socks on and the length was 25.5cm and 11.2cm in width. 

Look forward to your guidance and advice.
Thank you
James


----------



## Wiredsport

Jimmy6646 said:


> Hello Wiredsport
> I have been struggling to find the correct size snowboard boots. I have had 4 different pairs in the last 3 years. Initially when I put them on they feel comfortable but after 10-15 minutes my feet start going numb and sense less. When I was away last year they were that uncomfortable it felt painful like I had broken a bone, I hadn't obviously.
> Brands I have trained are Deelux two different types, Burton Ruler Wide and I currently have Burton Imperial. These have been heatmoulded but they still make my feet numb after some time.
> The whole situation is making me feel anxious because we are going to Vancouver / Whistler in the middle of February and I don't to travel all the way there from the UK and struggle with my feet and boots. I want to really make the most of the trip.
> 
> I've searched the net for months now and when I came across this forum I was hoping you could provide some guidance on brands that are wide fitting and what you reckon I should be looking for size wise due to my width size.
> 
> I have just measured my feet with boarding socks on and the length was 25.5cm and 11.2cm in width.
> 
> Look forward to your guidance and advice.
> Thank you
> James


Hi,

What is your current boot size?

Please measure your feet using this method:
Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters). For width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot.

Please post up images of your bare feet being measured. STOKED!


----------



## 2by2handsofblue

Jimmy6646 said:


> Hello Wiredsport
> I have been struggling to find the correct size snowboard boots. I have had 4 different pairs in the last 3 years. Initially when I put them on they feel comfortable but after 10-15 minutes my feet start going numb and sense less. When I was away last year they were that uncomfortable it felt painful like I had broken a bone, I hadn't obviously.
> Brands I have trained are Deelux two different types, Burton Ruler Wide and I currently have Burton Imperial. These have been heatmoulded but they still make my feet numb after some time.
> The whole situation is making me feel anxious because we are going to Vancouver / Whistler in the middle of February and I don't to travel all the way there from the UK and struggle with my feet and boots. I want to really make the most of the trip.
> 
> I've searched the net for months now and when I came across this forum I was hoping you could provide some guidance on brands that are wide fitting and what you reckon I should be looking for size wise due to my width size.
> 
> I have just measured my feet with boarding socks on and the length was 25.5cm and 11.2cm in width.
> 
> Look forward to your guidance and advice.
> Thank you
> James


Wow you have really wide feet.
I'm 25.5cm and 10cm wide. I think that's considered EEE wide.
I wonder if they make wider boots.
I've read that u can cut the inside liner, in the pinky toe side to relieve pressure.
And on top of the liner and make a relief cut there too.
I have issues of my feet numbing too. It has worked for some folks. There s a thread about it on here.
I wish I could find it.

My last ditch effort is trying on the photon wide boots. Hopefully that will help me

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy6646

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> What is your current boot size?
> 
> Please measure your feet using this method:
> Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters). For width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot.
> 
> Please post up images of your bare feet being measured. STOKED!
















Hi,
Thank you for the prompt reply. I have measured my feet exactly how you suggested. 
Apologies for the state of my feet, thats 35 years of football!
Picture are attached. 

Thank you 

James


----------



## Jimmy6646

2by2handsofblue said:


> Wow you have really wide feet.
> I'm 25.5cm and 10cm wide. I think that's considered EEE wide.
> I wonder if they make wider boots.
> I've read that u can cut the inside liner, in the pinky toe side to relieve pressure.
> And on top of the liner and make a relief cut there too.
> I have issues of my feet numbing too. It has worked for some folks. There s a thread about it on here.
> I wish I could find it.
> 
> My last ditch effort is trying on the photon wide boots. Hopefully that will help me
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


I know the feeling. I cant keep buying boots and sending them back cuz its costs a fortune in refund costs! Thank you for the suggestion but I don't really want to start cutting bits out. 

Goodluck with the Photon Wides!

James


----------



## 2by2handsofblue

Jimmy6646 said:


> I know the feeling. I cant keep buying boots and sending them back cuz its costs a fortune in refund costs! Thank you for the suggestion but I don't really want to start cutting bits out.
> 
> Goodluck with the Photon Wides!
> 
> James


I haven't had comfortable boots since I've started snowboarding myself. So good luck.

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy6646

Jimmy6646 said:


> View attachment 152017
> View attachment 152018
> 
> Hi,
> Thank you for the prompt reply. I have measured my feet exactly how you suggested.
> Apologies for the state of my feet, thats 35 years of football!
> Picture are attached.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> James


Sorry my current boots are Burton Imperial size UK 8 / US 9 / JPN 27 / EUR 42 / 270 CN.

They're comfortable but like said after 15 mins or so my feet start to get tingly and uncomfortable. Unless i loosen the boots my toes and feet will go numb.

Thank you

James


----------



## muzzyahoy

Jimmy6646 said:


> View attachment 152017
> View attachment 152018
> 
> Hi,
> Thank you for the prompt reply. I have measured my feet exactly how you suggested.
> Apologies for the state of my feet, thats 35 years of football!
> Picture are attached.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> James


James, to me, as a wide footer, even though your foot is mega wide, it looks more like a high arch and instep issue than a width issue. Your boots are probably restricting your blood flow and pushing on your navicular nerve, and thats what's making your feet go numb. I highly recommend looking up Angry Snowboarder's boot fitting playlist, especially the vids about high instep and looking at building up your liner to help relieve pressure on that nerve. It worked like a charm for me, as I suffered from the same thing, even after I found the correct width boot.


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Jimmy,

Apologies for the delay. Please reverse your feet for the width measurements and please place the ruler at the long point of your foot for the length measurements. Please do this for each foot (4 photos). Thanks!


----------



## 2by2handsofblue

muzzyahoy said:


> James, to me, as a wide footer, even though your foot is mega wide, it looks more like a high arch and instep issue than a width issue. Your boots are probably restricting your blood flow and pushing on your navicular nerve, and thats what's making your feet go numb. I highly recommend looking up Angry Snowboarder's boot fitting playlist, especially the vids about high instep and looking at building up your liner to help relieve pressure on that nerve. It worked like a charm for me, as I suffered from the same thing, even after I found the correct width boot.


Hes not cutting into actually inner boot liner, but rather cutting the excess foam that he stick onto the inner liner right?

I've seen some other diy, where some folks actually cut into the inner liner.

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2by2handsofblue

Getting the photon will be my last ditch effort. Hopefully that will solve my feet getting numb and in being in pain. Especially the pinky toe area of the foot.
Than I will try the angry snowboarder method.
If nothing else works, maybe I'll try skiing. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiredsport

2by2handsofblue said:


> I'm 25.5cm and 10cm wide. I think that's considered EEE wide.


10 cm at 25.5 is a EE width. You will have room to spare in Burton's wide models if this is your accurate measurement. I would suggest that you post up your barefoot measurement images for both feet.

STOKED!


----------



## Jimmy6646

muzzyahoy said:


> James, to me, as a wide footer, even though your foot is mega wide, it looks more like a high arch and instep issue than a width issue. Your boots are probably restricting your blood flow and pushing on your navicular nerve, and thats what's making your feet go numb. I highly recommend looking up Angry Snowboarder's boot fitting playlist, especially the vids about high instep and looking at building up your liner to help relieve pressure on that nerve. It worked like a charm for me, as I suffered from the same thing, even after I found the correct width boot.


Thank you for the response. Really interesting response. Everything you have said makes sense as to why my foot is going numb after 10 minutes or so. 

Thank you


----------



## Jimmy6646

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Jimmy,
> 
> Apologies for the delay. Please reverse your feet for the width measurements and please place the ruler at the long point of your foot for the length measurements. Please do this for each foot (4 photos). Thanks!


No worries, thank you for the response. Please see attached pictures of both feet. Left length 25cm and right 26cm / Width 11cm both. I've added a pic of the height of the top of my foot.


































































I currently have Burton Imperial from last season size UK 8. 
I'm reading that the Adidas range tend to be wider fitting, do you know if that is the case? 

Thanking you in advance

James


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi James,

Your one foot is Mondopoint 245 or size 6.5 US in snowboard boots. The other foot is Mondopoint 255 or size 7.5 US in snowboard boots. You are the smallest size in the range for EEE width. I would suggest the Burton Ruler Wide or Photon Wide in size 7.5 US. This is not ideal because of the full size difference in your feet but it will be the best available option.

STOKED!


----------



## Jimmy6646

Wiredsport said:


> Hi James,
> 
> Your one foot is Mondopoint 245 or size 6.5 US in snowboard boots. The other foot is Mondopoint 275 or size 7.5 US in snowboard boots. You are the smallest size in the range for EEE width. I would suggest the Burton Ruler Wide or Photon Wide in size 7.5 US. This is not ideal because of the full size difference in your feet but it will be the best available option.
> 
> STOKED!


Thank you. Can you just explain how I would know the boots are a triple E in width? 

James


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Jimmy,

There is only one brand on the market (Burton) that designs their wide boots for EEE width. You can find your width here:



https://www.wiredsport.com/width2.JPG


----------



## Jimmy6646

Wiredsport said:


> Hi James,
> 
> Your one foot is Mondopoint 245 or size 6.5 US in snowboard boots. The other foot is Mondopoint 275 or size 7.5 US in snowboard boots. You are the smallest size in the range for EEE width. I would suggest the Burton Ruler Wide or Photon Wide in size 7.5 US. This is not ideal because of the full size difference in your feet but it will be the best available option.
> 
> STOKED!


Can I just confirm that a Photon Wide in a US size 7.5 has a width of EEE? The US size of a 7.5 calculates to be a UK 5.5 which is tiny..... Im a little confused...


----------



## Wiredsport

Hello,
Yes, all of the Wide Burton Boots are designed for EEE width. You will want to go by the Mondopoint size only. You are Mondopoint 255 (my apologies, I do see that I had typoed 275).


----------



## Radialhead

Jimmy6646 said:


> The US size of a 7.5 calculates to be a UK 5.5 which is tiny..... Im a little confused...


US 7.5 is UK 6.5, not 5.5.


----------



## dannyk

I am 4E~5E since my mondo is 243cm and width 10.9cm.
I've tried almost the wide boots and seemed to fit only Adidas Superstar which is the widest lineup in Adidas.


----------



## unsuspected

Does anyone know the last width of the K2 Maysis wide?


----------



## smellysell

unsuspected said:


> Does anyone know the last width of the K2 Maysis wide?


Wired said he thinks E, but that they don't list it. I'm going to be trying a pair next season I'm pretty sure. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## D_Andrei

smellysell said:


> Wired said he thinks E, but that they don't list it. I'm going to be trying a pair next season I'm pretty sure.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Wired recommended E for me as well. It seems that K2 use a wider pattern also because I went from a 31 mondo Adidas Response to K2 Thraxis 30 mondo and I haven't had any issues. Btw I'm 30.5 mondo and 109/110 width. And Adidas are known for wider models even if not advertised. So take what you will from this info


----------



## Seppuccu

unsuspected said:


> Does anyone know the last width of the K2 Maysis wide?


I asked K2 last year and they said E, but up to EE with a little creative heat molding.


----------



## BoarderHack89

Having a wide foot sucks, very few options. Since getting measured for boots I found out I have 3E width. No wonder I’ve been wearing size 12 in everything with a 28.5 mondo, I’ve always had to compensate for the width. Since picked up a few New Balance and Converse 10.5 and 11 in wide and they fit great. Getting fitted for boots was the best thing I ever did for boots and shoes alike. Even my dress shoes I picked up some wides and don’t have pain anymore.


----------



## smellysell

D_Andrei said:


> Wired recommended E for me as well. It seems that K2 use a wider pattern also because I went from a 31 mondo Adidas Response to K2 Thraxis 30 mondo and I haven't had any issues. Btw I'm 30.5 mondo and 109/110 width. And Adidas are known for wider models even if not advertised. So take what you will from this info


How are the heels in the Thraxis? I have assume salomon wides, and while the toe box is perfect, the heels not so much. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## D_Andrei

smellysell said:


> How are the heels in the Thraxis? I have assume salomon wides, and while the toe box is perfect, the heels not so much.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


No issues so far. The conda system works pretty good as long as you don't overtighten it


----------



## pattymelt

Does anyone find the instep of the Burton photon wide step on boots a bit low? Coming from a Nitro Venture TLS (same size 7) and I'm finding the photon is pressing down quite hard on the top of my right foot, numbing out my toes and agitating the veins (?) on the top of my right foot.


----------



## Seppuccu

pattymelt said:


> Does anyone find the instep of the Burton photon wide step on boots a bit low? Coming from a Nitro Venture TLS (same size 7) and I'm finding the photon is pressing down quite hard on the top of my right foot, numbing out my toes and agitating the veins (?) on the top of my right foot.


My experience is that all Burton boots are a bit low on their instep. Part of the solution is to not overtighten the lower zone.

But there's something fishy about your post. You have gone from a Venture (fairly narrow fit) to a Photon Wide (EEE-fit) in the same size. Are you absolutely sure that you are correctly sized? If yes, you should have either gone through hell in your Ventures (I had to size up ½ a size when I wore Teams), or you're rolling around in your Photons. If no, the pain probably comes from you having to overtighten the boot because it's too big.


----------



## pattymelt

Seppuccu said:


> My experience is that all Burton boots are a bit low on their instep. Part of the solution is to not overtighten the lower zone.
> 
> But there's something fishy about your post. You have gone from a Venture (fairly narrow fit) to a Photon Wide (EEE-fit) in the same size. Are you absolutely sure that you are correctly sized? If yes, you should have either gone through hell in your Ventures (I had to size up ½ a size when I wore Teams), or you're rolling around in your Photons. If no, the pain probably comes from you having to overtighten the boot because it's too big.


Not sure if i can tighten only the upper part as the photon wide step on has only a single boa with an ankle strap boa. 

Yes absolutely sure theyre sized correctly, I went off recommendations from wiredsports after i measured up my feet with photos and all. I do find that my venture boots are quite broken in, around 2 weeks worth of riding? Wondering if its because burton photons are new, practically unbroken in and a stiffer boot to begin with. 

I've heat molded them and it did help a bit so maybe with some more riding it may compress the foam on the instep part?


----------



## Seppuccu

Ok, then I guess you're correctly sized. Can't comment on the rest as I don't know how the step-ons work.


----------



## J.C.

Seppuccu said:


> I asked K2 last year and they said E, but up to EE with a little creative heat molding.


So I finally measured my feet after 20 years because I realized I the most comfortable shoes I own are wide hiking boots, bought by accident. I was wearing a size 11 K2 Maysis, which were the most comfortable boot up to this point. When I measured my feet I was 27.5 and 27.3, and 104 and 105 respectively. I ordered the size 9.5 K2 Maysis regular and wide versions. Obviously the wide version was more comfortable as well as it is a very strange feeling having your big tows up against the liner. Here is my only issue, the velcro barely closes because my calves are so large, thus making it hard for my heal to get to the back of the boot. When I slam the heal back in the boot you can tell its the right size. Is this just something I'm going to have to live with? I doubt moving to a 10 would help solve anything, and I'm sure the rulers which might be slightly to wide, probably have the same diameter at the top of the boot. 

I'm probably not going to know truly how they feel until next season, pending we have one, but it is going to be a real game changer going from an 11 to a 9.5.


----------



## smellysell

J.C. said:


> So I finally measured my feet after 20 years because I realized I the most comfortable shoes I own are wide hiking boots, bought by accident. I was wearing a size 11 K2 Maysis, which were the most comfortable boot up to this point. When I measured my feet I was 27.5 and 27.3, and 104 and 105 respectively. I ordered the size 9.5 K2 Maysis regular and wide versions. Obviously the wide version was more comfortable as well as it is a very strange feeling having your big tows up against the liner. Here is my only issue, the velcro barely closes because my calves are so large, thus making it hard for my heal to get to the back of the boot. When I slam the heal back in the boot you can tell its the right size. Is this just something I'm going to have to live with? I doubt moving to a 10 would help solve anything, and I'm sure the rulers which might be slightly to wide, probably have the same diameter at the top of the boot.
> 
> I'm probably not going to know truly how they feel until next season, pending we have one, but it is going to be a real game changer going from an 11 to a 9.5.
> View attachment 153750


Do less heal lifts


----------



## WigMar

J.C. said:


> I'm probably not going to know truly how they feel until next season, pending we have one, but it is going to be a real game changer going from an 11 to a 9.5.


Dude, you're going to love it! I went from 13 down to 11. It was shocking how much better I suddenly became as a rider. You're going to have response like you've only dreamed about. I was able to use much softer boots when they fit properly.


----------



## J.C.

I hope so! I honestly can't believe it took me this long to check this. I've been having so much arch pain the past few years I was getting to the point where anything past a couple of days in a row was to much.


----------



## 2by2handsofblue

I have EE wide feet. I'm hoping the burton not the ruler but the higher end, is key to my extremely uncomfortable boots I've own.
I've been riding for about 13yrs or so. Of and on.

we live in a space ship dear!


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

I’m really happy how much this thread has helped so many riders get into better fitting boots. Not only are you more comfortable out there, but you’re just straight-up a better rider because of it. This is awesome. 

I still hope boot manufacturers hear our call and start making more boots in wide versions. 

Thanks to everyone helping each other out in here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RMx400

This thread is such a godsend. I have embarrassingly tiny feet (sz 8 in most of my shoes) and never in a million years would have i expected to be in a wide category. After measuring my foot, WS determined i have an E width which explains the excruciating pain i used to get in my vans and DC boots. This year im eyeing either the salomon dialogue/focus wide or the k2 maysis wide as ive seen someone mention that k2 puts them in an E category.


----------



## smellysell

RMx400 said:


> This thread is such a godsend. I have embarrassingly tiny feet (sz 8 in most of my shoes) and never in a million years would have i expected to be in a wide category. After measuring my foot, WS determined i have an E width which explains the excruciating pain i used to get in my vans and DC boots. This year im eyeing either the salomon dialogue/focus wide or the k2 maysis wide as ive seen someone mention that k2 puts them in an E category.


Feeling really optimistic about me Maysis wides! 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## RMx400

smellysell said:


> Feeling really optimistic about me Maysis wides!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Im looking into Maysis wides paired with Rome Katanas for this season. Wide proper fitting boot with a pivot mount to move that strap higher on the foot, praying that this is my endgame!


----------



## buller_scott

J.C. said:


> So I finally measured my feet after 20 years because I realized I the most comfortable shoes I own are wide hiking boots, bought by accident. I was wearing a size 11 K2 Maysis, which were the most comfortable boot up to this point. When I measured my feet I was 27.5 and 27.3, and 104 and 105 respectively. I ordered the size 9.5 K2 Maysis regular and wide versions. Obviously the wide version was more comfortable as well as it is a very strange feeling having your big tows up against the liner. Here is my only issue, the velcro barely closes because my calves are so large, thus making it hard for my heal to get to the back of the boot. When I slam the heal back in the boot you can tell its the right size. Is this just something I'm going to have to live with? I doubt moving to a 10 would help solve anything, and I'm sure the rulers which might be slightly to wide, probably have the same diameter at the top of the boot.
> 
> I'm probably not going to know truly how they feel until next season, pending we have one, but it is going to be a real game changer going from an 11 to a 9.5.
> View attachment 153750


Stay with the boots you've got, and embrace having calves of God, like I do.


----------



## zabran

Some background, I have an 8.5 solomon Synapse Wide that are too tight on my feet. Ive even used a pneumatic press to push out areas of the boot where there is pressure with no luck. I'm going to take another stab at getting a comfortable pair of boots after finding this thread.

I just measured left: 10.1", 4.2" wide, Right: 10.3", 4.3" wide. Ordered the last pair of size 8.5 burton photon wide step-on's with a medium size binding that I could find on the internet. @Wiredsport Mind looking over my measurements and let me know if I was accurate in my selection? I didn't want to wait any longer for fear of stock getting depleted before the season.


----------



## Wiredsport

zabran said:


> Some background, I have an 8.5 solomon Synapse Wide that are too tight on my feet. Ive even used a pneumatic press to push out areas of the boot where there is pressure with no luck. I'm going to take another stab at getting a comfortable pair of boots after finding this thread.
> 
> I just measured left: 10.1", 4.2" wide, Right: 10.3", 4.3" wide. Ordered the last pair of size 8.5 burton photon wide step-on's with a medium size binding that I could find on the internet. @Wiredsport Mind looking over my measurements and let me know if I was accurate in my selection? I didn't want to wait any longer for fear of stock getting depleted before the season.


Hi Zabran,
Yes, 10.3 inches (26.2 cm) is Mondopoint 265 or size 8.5 US in snowboard boots. 4.3 inches Wide is a EEE width at this size. The Salomon Wide boots are E width and would not be a good choice as they are two width sizes too small for you. Burton's Wide boots are EEE width and will be the correct choice.

If the assistance provided has been helpful to you, your positive reviews on either of the sites below (or both) would be greatly appreciated. STOKED!











Wiredsport Consumer Verified Ratings & Reviews


Find the best stores, Read Real Customer Ratings and Write Reviews




www.resellerratings.com













Wiredsport is rated "Average" with 3.7 / 5 on Trustpilot


Do you agree with Wiredsport's TrustScore? Voice your opinion today and hear what 45 customers have already said.




www.trustpilot.com


----------



## zabran

OF course! Can you answer another quick question for me? Someone said in your boot selector thread that the Burton step-ons should be sized up a size? 









Snowboard Boot Size Web Tool - Mondo, Brannock &amp...


Hey @Wiredsport I wanted to check up on my boot size also, so I was wondering if you could help me out, people speak highly of these recommendations. I measured my foot length at 28.4cm using your method (that is the very tip of the toe) on the largest foot and width at 9cm on the largest...




www.snowboardingforum.com





Is this true, or should I continue on with the 8.5 I bought?


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Zabran,

No sir, that would defeat the purpose entirely. Your mondopoint size is your size. STOKED!


----------



## J.C.

Deleted


----------



## fzst

Thx
Now we just have to transfer this into metric for us Euros😅 and adding the Mondo- sizeranges would be beneficial for a lot people as well I guess...


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Guys,

This chart is more accurate and is what we use for snowboard boots. 



https://www.wiredsport.com/width2.JPG



STOKED!


----------



## compatibilizer

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> This chart is more accurate and is what we use for snowboard boots.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.wiredsport.com/width2.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> STOKED!



Last year I became hell bent on finding (or compiling if needed) an accurate conversion chart, because as you very well know, there are inconsistencies between sizes. So I saw your chart and compared it with the one I found to be the most accurate. Width measurements are consistent. But the conversion in my chart from US to cm (Mondo) does not agree with any boot manufacturers chart. I know you also use the simplified conversion of US6 = 24cm US7=25cm US8=26cm US9=27cm etc. etc.


Well if you ask me, this is pure nonsense. I know for a fact that US shoe sizing system is based on fractions of an inch. It's impossible to expect US sizes to increase in 1cm increments. I believe this 6=24, 7=25, 8=26... conversion is a result of someone's ignorance, but somehow became widely accepted without much questioning. Anyway, please check my chart which makes a lot more sense in terms of fractions of an inch and their Mondo equivalents.












I believe since boot manufacturers are mostly in North America, they use molds based on US sizing. But they design the boots in such a way that, if you choose your boot in your street shoe size, they feel comfortable walking around the shop trying them on. They just want the customer leaving the shop having bought their boot. A properly fitting boot feels too constricted and kind of scary for a first timer, so it's their way of maximizing sales. But if you measure your foot in mm and convert to US size using "the dumb conversion chart" you end up with a tighter, better performing fit, which is what you need if you're going to spend your day riding rather than walking around the lounge.


My point is that, you’re doing the right thing by steering people towards a tighter fit, if they are in your street shoe size they are a few size too big. But the correct way of doing this should not be using an oversimplified and inaccurate conversion chart, I believe it's better to make people aware of the exact conversions. Then explain how each brand design their boots to fit, so everyone can decide using their own preferences. That would solve a lot of the inconsistencies between brands...


----------



## compatibilizer

It's actually so easy for manufacturers to measure their foot molds in exact millimeters, then publish their conversion charts accordingly. Hard to understand why this is not common practice already. This level of accuracy is certainly required for ski and snowboard boots...


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Compat,

What we actually suggest is that you should not rely on *any* conversion chart or conversion for length. We suggest that you go only by your mondopoint measurements which are your actual barefoot measurements. You can then purchase based on that Mondopoint size. There is a Mondopoint standard for width as well but no manufacturers post that info so we have to use a chart for that. The best one is the one I have posted above.

STOKED!


----------



## J.C.

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> This chart is more accurate and is what we use for snowboard boots.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.wiredsport.com/width2.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> STOKED!


Just curious, why is that?


----------



## J.C.

I've also just learned (because I'm looking at both right now) that the Maysis 9.5 footbed is slightly longer than the Burton Ruler size 10 footbed.


----------



## Wiredsport

J.C. said:


> I've also just learned (because I'm looking at both right now) that the Maysis 9.5 footbed is slightly longer than the Burton Ruler size 10 footbed.





J.C. said:


> I've also just learned (because I'm looking at both right now) that the Maysis 9.5 footbed is slightly longer than the Burton Ruler size 10 footbed.


Hi JC, 

I converted a few of the fractions and they do not match up with the width chart that we use. It really is highly reliable.

You don't want to pay any attention at all to footbed length or the sizing printed on footbeds. They are often trimmed for half sizes and the dims can vary greatly by boot and liner design. 

STOKED!


----------



## J.C.

Wiredsport said:


> Hi JC,
> 
> I converted a few of the fractions and they do not match up with the width chart that we use. It really is highly reliable.
> 
> You don't want to pay any attention at all to footbed length or the sizing printed on footbeds. They are often trimmed for half sizes and the dims can vary greatly by boot and liner design.
> 
> STOKED!


I'm going to delete the one I posted then to lessen confusion.


----------



## LucasSpringer78qFS

That would be nice.


----------



## Kijima

compatibilizer said:


> View attachment 155497


Nice post. 
As a reference my longest foot measures 27.1cm and I wear size US10 burton photon wides which if you look at your conversion is exactly 27.1cm
On that foot only I get a black toenail every season, the other foot which is slightly shorter never has a problem, as such my next pair will be a half size bigger to avoid the problem.

So my conclusion is to follow this chart and size up half size for burton wides.


----------



## 2by2handsofblue

Kijima said:


> Nice post.
> As a reference my longest foot measures 27.1cm and I wear size US10 burton photon wides which if you look at your conversion is exactly 27.1cm
> On that foot only I get a black toenail every season, the other foot which is slightly shorter never has a problem, as such my next pair will be a half size bigger to avoid the problem.
> 
> So my conclusion is to follow this chart and size up half size for burton wides.


Oh wow. So basically it didnt pack out ever so slightly while wearing the size 10us during the season?

When you tried on the boot, did your toe on your longest size foot go right up against the edge?

we live in a space ship dear!


----------



## Kijima

2by2handsofblue said:


> Oh wow. So basically it didnt pack out ever so slightly while wearing the size 10us during the season?
> 
> When you tried on the boot, did your toe on your longest size foot go right up against the edge?
> 
> we live in a space ship dear!


When I tried them on they felt great, I think my riding style changed a lot when I got into carving which started putting a lot more pressure on my boots. 
I actually built some dies to stretch the shell out so I maybe I can avoid it this season but next time I will size up a half size for sure.


----------



## 2by2handsofblue

Kijima said:


> When I tried them on they felt great, I think my riding style changed a lot when I got into carving which started putting a lot more pressure on my boots.
> I actually built some dies to stretch the shell out so I maybe I can avoid it this season but next time I will size up a half size for sure.


So I guess it depends how u ride maybe. R u riding faster (groomers and carving a lot), pow etc?

we live in a space ship dear!


----------



## Kijima

2by2handsofblue said:


> So I guess it depends how u ride maybe. R u riding faster (groomers and carving a lot), pow etc?
> 
> we live in a space ship dear!


I used to be a regular powder hunter and now I focus on groomers and carving so the forces at play increased a lot I guess.


----------



## 2by2handsofblue

Kijima said:


> I used to be a regular powder hunter and now I focus on groomers and carving so the forces at play increased a lot I guess.


That's something to keep in mind. I do more groomers and carving myself. The occasional park etc.


we live in a space ship dear!


----------



## Phedder

Kijima said:


> Nice post.
> As a reference my longest foot measures 27.1cm and I wear size US10 burton photon wides which if you look at your conversion is exactly 27.1cm
> On that foot only I get a black toenail every season, the other foot which is slightly shorter never has a problem, as such my next pair will be a half size bigger to avoid the problem.
> 
> So my conclusion is to follow this chart and size up half size for burton wides.


I'd say you going up another half size will make the issue worse. Sounds like your feet are able to slide forward during hard heelside turns, jamming you toe into the shell. Half size down in the right boot with the right heel hold for yourself should solve that issue. 

Not wides, but at 27.8cm and 10.4 wide I rode size 10 Ions, Imperials, and Rulers which match my Mondo. 27.8cm = 28 Mondo = 10US. His chart would have me in size 11s. My first pair of new boots were 10.5 Motos because they were on sale, only got 7 or 8 days on those before I knew they were far too big (and soft).

What I actually ride now, and have done for years, is a size 9 Ride Fuse. I can size down because it's the right boot for my foot. I've managed 9.5s in some K2s as well, and all I do is heat mold and use a good footbed that supports my arch well. 

My point is I'd trust foot measurements to mondo sizing and make that the goal. If you gotta upsize from your mondo measurement, it's probably not the right boot for your foot.


----------



## Kijima

Phedder said:


> I'd say you going up another half size will make the issue worse. Sounds like your feet are able to slide forward during hard heelside turns, jamming you toe into the shell. Half size down in the right boot with the right heel hold for yourself should solve that issue.
> 
> Not wides, but at 27.8cm and 10.4 wide I rode size 10 Ions, Imperials, and Rulers which match my Mondo. 27.8cm = 28 Mondo = 10US. His chart would have me in size 11s. My first pair of new boots were 10.5 Motos because they were on sale, only got 7 or 8 days on those before I knew they were far too big (and soft).
> 
> What I actually ride now, and have done for years, is a size 9 Ride Fuse. I can size down because it's the right boot for my foot. I've managed 9.5s in some K2s as well, and all I do is heat mold and use a good footbed that supports my arch well.
> 
> My point is I'd trust foot measurements to mondo sizing and make that the goal. If you gotta upsize from your mondo measurement, it's probably not the right boot for your foot.


I respect your opinion but don't you think if that were true both feet would be sliding and both feet would have the same problem? Both sliding, both having black toenails?
Only the longer foot has a problem, the shorter foot with a few mm clearance is perfect so my thought process is to replicate that on the other side.
Anyway I've had the die jammed in the shell for a week now, and I'm going to leave it there until the season starts so I will know if it works or fails fairly soon and post back to confirm.
Another point is with my 4e width, I don't have other boots to choose from without resorting to cutting the sides out of the liners like I used to do.


----------



## Kijima

I successfully heat molded my burton boot shells


I figure I should share how I managed to heat mold my burton photon wide boot shells to accommodate my super wide foot. Firstly my foot is wide AF, EEEE with what they call the 6th toe (hello Springfield) which is an even wider part behind the little toe, and the worst part is my big toe does...




www.snowboardingforum.com





Check the above link for more details. My issue is a very straight big toe stuffed in a rounded boot.


----------



## Kijima

I am wearing them around the house now and it feels good, I think I will add some small wedges under the heel which will help should my feet want to slide forward like you said.


----------



## Wiredsport

Kijima said:


> Nice post.
> As a reference my longest foot measures 27.1cm and I wear size US10 burton photon wides which if you look at your conversion is exactly 27.1cm
> On that foot only I get a black toenail every season, the other foot which is slightly shorter never has a problem, as such my next pair will be a half size bigger to avoid the problem.
> 
> So my conclusion is to follow this chart and size up half size for burton wides.


Hi Kijima,

Black toenails are almost always caused by too large a boot. The subtle but repetitive fore/aft movement inside the boot causes this. 27.1 cm is the smallest size in the range for Mondopoint 275 which is size 9.5 US in snowboard boots. The range for Mondopoint 275 is 27.1 to 27.5 cm. .1 cm (1 mm) smaller and you would be a size 9 (based on these measurements). Have you posted up your images of your foot measurements? 

STOKED!


----------



## compatibilizer

Kijima said:


> I successfully heat molded my burton boot shells
> 
> 
> I figure I should share how I managed to heat mold my burton photon wide boot shells to accommodate my super wide foot. Firstly my foot is wide AF, EEEE with what they call the 6th toe (hello Springfield) which is an even wider part behind the little toe, and the worst part is my big toe does...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.snowboardingforum.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check the above link for more details. My issue is a very straight big toe stuffed in a rounded boot.


Check Burton SLX (2021 model chequered design) it has the widest toe box of all, it's a bit expensive but it's the only boot that best matches the shape of your feet. Burton's "Wide" models have the same shell with only the liner modification you show in your post. It is not a good solution since now you lost your most important support in the liner (ok ankle support is also important but heel lift won't give you black toe nails, lack of toe support will). It doesn't matter how good of an instep support you have, you will have toe bang if you have empty space in front of your toe. 

You have this empty space due to Burton's poor execution of "wide" model liners. You only show pinky side in your post but it also has this thin neoprene on the toe side. Toe side neoprene extends too far forward and tip of your toe is not properly supported anymore. Pinky side is fine all the way forward, but toe side neoprene should only have been up to the tip of metatarsal bone, not more. For all riders that get black toe nails due to toe bang, I suggest you Google "ballet pointe technique" to give you an idea of what it takes to fully support your weight at the tip of your toes, it will give you insight on what kind of boots/modifications you need.

Don't size up as others have already suggested, it will only make things worse. If anything you can go a half size down (US 9.5) in a proper wide toebox shell. Only 2021 Burton SLX has that kind of toebox as far as I'm aware of.


----------



## compatibilizer

... and difference between your left and right foot is most probably due to stance...


----------



## fzst

Phedder said:


> Not wides, but at 27.8cm and 10.4 wide I rode size 10 Ions, Imperials, and Rulers which match my Mondo. 27.8cm = 28 Mondo = 10US. His chart would have me in size 11s. My first pair of new boots were 10.5 Motos because they were on sale, only got 7 or 8 days on those before I knew they were far too big (and soft).
> 
> What I actually ride now, and have done for years, is a size 9 Ride Fuse. I can size down because it's the right boot for my foot. I've managed 9.5s in some K2s as well, and all I do is heat mold and use a good footbed that supports my arch well.
> 
> My point is I'd trust foot measurements to mondo sizing and make that the goal. If you gotta upsize from your mondo measurement, it's probably not the right boot for your foot.


I also tried the Fuse last season and I ordered it 3 times. I should be in a size 9.5 US (my longer foot measures 27,4cm barefoot) but I had to size down to a 9 and then to a size 8.5. This doesn't mean that the boot is than other brands in a size 9.5 though. The fit inside of the ride Fuse 8.5 is pretty much like a 9.5 i - you have to look at the outside length of the boots and how it fits inside, that's what counts not what's written on the tag! Rides sizing on the Fuse is just messed up. What's strange though is that this doesn't seem to be the case with other models of the brand. I tried the 92 in the store and even the 9 seemed to be too small for my feet. They didn't have a size 9.5 but I guess it would hae been a pretty good fit lengthwise - I have no idea what's wrong here. I also noticed that the left boot is slightly shorter than the right one - so yeah, I don't really trust Ride's sizing, considering I'm not the only one with this "problem" regarding the Fuse boot. The Ride Fuse 8,5 is pretty much the same length / fit inside as my Adidas Acerra size 9 and Burton Ion size 9.5.

I think @compatibilizer got a good point with the finger-method. I recently discovered this as well because I get some discomfort in my Adidas Acerra in the heel-section. The liner is paperthin in the heel and the toe, this is how they achieve such a small footprint. I really wish they (Burton does this as well) would stop do that and just leave the liner thickness the same in the heel for more cushioning -it's where the most friction occurs after all. I found out that i couldn't even fit my index finger between the shell and my foot (with very thin socks on) whereas I could easily fit one finger into the Ion and about one and a half into the Fuse (size 8.5).

Wouldn't this "finger-test" be a more reliable method to judge a boot's size. Every liner willl pack out eventually and can also be heatmolded so isn't the shell the determining factor of how big a foot a boot can accomodate?


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi,

Finger testing is unreliable. If you measure your foot correctly and purchase the mondopint size that is suggested (without any adjustment to that size) you will have firm pressure (toe and heel) into the compliant materials of the liner. This is neither a performance fit or a race fit. This is just a fit. This is the manufacturer telling you that in accordance with the standardized Mondopoint measurement that this boot is designed for your 5 mm range measurement.

STOKED!


----------



## fzst

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> Finger testing is unreliable. If you measure your foot correctly and purchase the mondopint size that is suggested (without any adjustment to that size) you will have firm pressure (toe and heel) into the compliant materials of the liner. This is neither a performance fit or a race fit. This is just a fit. This is the manufacturer telling you that in accordance with the standardized Mondopoint measurement that this boot is designed for your 5 mm range measurement.
> 
> STOKED!


Thx, makes sense I guess.
Well IF the manufacturer did construct the boot precisely after the Mondo sizing - which he definately didn't do with my Ride Fuse - but maybe I got a Lemon, Idk but a lot of people seem to downsize on these boots.

On another note @Wiredsport do you have a suggestion how to make the heel more cushy? Should I try to put a donout of bootfitting-foam on the outside of the liner? Or just buy socks with a lot of cushioning in the heel area?


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi,
We suggest thin socks in every instance with the heat fit done with those socks on. Tell the person doing your heat fit if you have heel issues and they will help assure that the liner back there is left with ample material. 

STOKED!


----------



## fzst

Ok, thx.
Would it help to try a refit of a boot that has already been heatfitted (didn't ride it yet) or is the material already too compressed there?


----------



## compatibilizer

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> Finger testing is unreliable. If you measure your foot correctly and purchase the mondopint size that is suggested (without any adjustment to that size) you will have firm pressure (toe and heel) into the compliant materials of the liner. This is neither a performance fit or a race fit. This is just a fit. This is the manufacturer telling you that in accordance with the standardized Mondopoint measurement that this boot is designed for your 5 mm range measurement.
> 
> STOKED!


Wired you seem to have some knowledge in boot manufacturing process, at least some of your posts gave me the impression that you have seen a few molds used in the manufacturing process of these boots before.

Here's my question, regardless of mold differences, hence sizing inconsistencies between brands (or even different models of same brand) can you confirm that for a given model of a given brand, each molds length will increase in 1cm increments between sizes? 

Whether it be a physical or digital mold, whether it be a shell mold or a liner mold, their length should always increase in 1cm increments between sizes (for a given model). Please only confirm if you know this as a fact, not a deduction from past experience. I know this would be too technical a detail to know for a fact (even for someone working in the manufacturing of these boots) but I'm just trying my chances.


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

Kijima said:


> Nice post.
> As a reference my longest foot measures 27.1cm and I wear size US10 burton photon wides which if you look at your conversion is exactly 27.1cm
> On that foot only I get a black toenail every season, the other foot which is slightly shorter never has a problem, as such my next pair will be a half size bigger to avoid the problem.
> 
> So my conclusion is to follow this chart and size up half size for burton wides.


This happened to me. I ended up buying two different sized boots when they went on sale. Me left foot is a half cm bigger than my right. I end up slamming my big toe into the front of the boot since I ride really aggressively (big moguls, hard carving, etc). I still slam a little bit into the bigger size, but I’m not losing my big toenail anymore like I would ever season from the abuse it would take. Now it just ends up being a bit less abused, but still painful. Oh well. The joys of having two different sized feet (though, it’s common). 

My feet are measured accurately, as per this thread. Both my feet press firmly into the front part of the boot (my left would quite a bit more before I went a half size up). Another poster mentioned stance, and I ride -9, 9 on a twin board. I ride switch almost as much as I ride regular, so I would disagree with it being a stance issue. 

I buy the smallest boots my feet can fit into because I know they will open up. I use Ruler Wide boots in an 8.5 and a 9. I would like to try a slightly less wide boot to see if that changes anything for me. My boots feel great, but with the way I ride my feet will take a punishment. I’ve settled on that.


----------



## compatibilizer

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> Finger testing is unreliable. If you measure your foot correctly and purchase the mondopint size that is suggested (without any adjustment to that size) you will have firm pressure (toe and heel) into the compliant materials of the liner. This is neither a performance fit or a race fit. This is just a fit. This is the manufacturer telling you that in accordance with the standardized Mondopoint measurement that this boot is designed for your 5 mm range measurement.
> 
> STOKED!


You said

"...purchase the mondopint size that is suggested (without any adjustment to that size) you will have firm pressure (toe and heel) into the compliant materials of the liner..."

This is correct only because "the dumb conversion chart" (which somehow became widely accepted in the industry) suggests you to get into a slightly smaller size than your actual size for 90% of the people. But you also know very well that, things don't turn out the same way for people at the smaller end of the spectrum right? I read your posts on other threads where you confirm that to be your experience also.

Here's what's going on, the dumb conversion chart puts you into your exact size at US size 5, then it gradually puts you into a smaller and smaller boot as you progress upwards. When you get to US size 11 it gives you a full size smaller boot, which is widely accepted as a performance fit, and you will have firm pressure all around into the compliant materials, just as you always describe how it should "fit" and I agree with you on this. But when you get to US size 15 it gives you a boot one and a half size too small, this is right around where things start getting pretty hard to work with.

90% of men will have a size between US 7 and US 11 which is where the dumb chart works best and suggests you a slightly smaller than your actual size. But you also had people with smaller feet downsize even further than what their Mondopoint suggested, right? You also had people with really large feet and they almost always needed a shell punch. I know these agree with your past experiences because I've read most of your posts and gave a long hard thought about it.

Seriously, check my chart again and study it carefully, you may just realize that I have a point here...


----------



## compatibilizer

... and "the dumb conversion chart" for the reference of other interested parties. I took it from Burton's site but it's the same chart found on all brands' websites.


----------



## compatibilizer

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Compat,
> 
> What we actually suggest is that you should not rely on *any* conversion chart or conversion for length. We suggest that you go only by your mondopoint measurements which are your actual barefoot measurements. You can then purchase based on that Mondopoint size. There is a Mondopoint standard for width as well but no manufacturers post that info so we have to use a chart for that. The best one is the one I have posted above.
> 
> STOKED!


You advise not to rely on any conversion chart but you actually *do* rely on a conversion chart, and that chart is the dumb conversion chart. What you suggest, measuring the feet in cm and sizing your boot according to Mondopoint can only be truly valid if manufacturers designed their boots strictly according to Mondopoint molds. If that's not the case, it effectively means you're relying on their conversion chart.

My claim is that boot manufacturers design their products based on US size molds (because most of them are based in USA or Canada) then give you the dumb chart only as a reference (which luckily turns out to suggest a "proper" fit for 90% of population). 

My claim is consistent with my (and with your) past experiences.


----------



## fzst

compatibilizer said:


> You advise not to rely on any conversion chart but you actually *do* rely on a conversion chart, and that chart is the dumb conversion chart. What you suggest, measuring the feet in cm and sizing your boot according to Mondopoint can only be truly valid if manufacturers designed their boots strictly according to Mondopoint molds. If that's not the case, it effectively means you're relying on their conversion chart.
> 
> My claim is that boot manufacturers design their products based on US size molds (because most of them are based in USA or Canada) then give you the dumb chart only as a reference (which luckily turns out to suggest a "proper" fit for 90% of population).
> 
> My claim is consistent with my (and with your) past experiences.


I can see your point but I seriously doubt that any manufacturer designs boots with the US-sizing system - precisely because of the faults of the US-sizing system that you already pointed out. I'm pretty sure the lasts are made using the metric system, so an accurate fit can be achieved. Although that's just guessing at my part of course.


----------



## compatibilizer

As we all know, manufacturing industry in USA is extremely resistant against metrification, despite many attempts over the years. They even had senate laws and acts in place to transition into metric system, but this huge resistance in the manufacturing industry proved the attempts futile and they had to be withdrawn. It's easily understandable since they have an immense number of machinery and tools in place, operating in imperial measurement units. It would be easy to convert a CNC machine to operate under metric system, but not the manual machines that rely on dials and screws for motion. And the tools (cutters, drills, taps, etc.) themselves all have to be scrapped, in most cases they cost more than the machine itself. It's not just about the cost too, they learned measurements based on fractions since they were kids, not in decimals like we did. If I asked you to imagine how thick a 3/16th of an inch would be, it would take you a good 20 seconds to actually calculate that, but they don't even think about it. Same goes for you, you can instantly imagine how thick 4.76 mm would be, but it will take them at least 20 seconds to figure that out.

These manufacturers used to have wooden molds built by master craftsmen in the 80's but they became digitized by 3D scanning during late 90's when design process moved towards a computer based approach. Of course there must have been modifications in the digital design over the years, but it is very unlikely that they scrapped the whole thing and start from scratch based on a metric system. I know this because I work in a similar industry and we still design based on our legacy models. As they say, if it ain't broke don't fix it.

By the way, I never said the US sizing system is faulty, I said it's based on fractions of an inch, this is not a shortcoming. The widely accepted conversion chart (aka "the dumb conversion chart") is what's faulty, but it just works, for most people, not all.


----------



## compatibilizer

It all boils down to a simple fact, skiing was born in Europe, so Mondopoint became the standard for ski boots. Snowboarding was born in US after skiing became popular, so they had to reference Mondopoint and they did. Good enough to make it work, not good enough to make it accurate.


----------



## Wiredsport

compatibilizer said:


> You advise not to rely on any conversion chart but you actually *do* rely on a conversion chart, and that chart is the dumb conversion chart. What you suggest, measuring the feet in cm and sizing your boot according to Mondopoint can only be truly valid if manufacturers designed their boots strictly according to Mondopoint molds. If that's not the case, it effectively means you're relying on their conversion chart.
> 
> My claim is that boot manufacturers design their products based on US size molds (because most of them are based in USA or Canada) then give you the dumb chart only as a reference (which luckily turns out to suggest a "proper" fit for 90% of population).
> 
> My claim is consistent with my (and with your) past experiences.


Hi Compatibilizer,

I appreciate your comments but no, we are not relying on any conversion. Quite the opposite, we suggest that riders use only their barefoot measurements to find their mondopoint size. You will see this in every one of my hundreds of responses here. Furthermore, boots are designed by the Mondopoint standard, not by US shoe size. What differentiates Mondopoint from all other standards is that it is not a conversion. "ISO 9407 Mondopoint specifies a method of designation and marking of footwear size called Mondopoint, based on defined measurements of the foot that the footwear is intended to fit." I don't know if you will be able to view the full standard without purchase ISO 9407:2019 but anyone involved in boot production could show it to you. We have a site dedicated to boot sizing Snowboard Boot Size, Chart, Calculator, Sizing and the first answer in our FAQ is:

*All snowboard boots are designed and built around the Mondopoint standard. Mondopoint is simply your foot measurement in millimeters. By definition Mondopoint sizing means that the millimeter size printed on the boot is the foot measurement that the boot was designed for. This is basically a message to you from the brand or manufacturer of the foot size that this boot is intended to fit. It is critical to note that this will be a very different fit than a "shoe size". It will be much snugger all around and will have firm pressure on all areas of the foot. This can be very surprising or feel "wrong" to a new rider. *

From there we do make it easy for riders by giving them the associated US Snowboard boot size (always different from US shoe size) simply because every major manufacturer does list this size prominently on packaging. Brands typically will list 3 to 5 different conversions on their boot labels. As we have noted on numerous occasions, we wish they would not list any conversions and that they would include the Mondopoint width measurement on every product as well. Conversions lead to mistakes particularly because almost veryon buys their shoe size the first time around (always the wrong size). We never use that conversion or shoe size as a basis for sizing however.


----------



## compatibilizer

Well Wiredsport that's your *claim* not a fact, and I understand your stance on this subject, it should be frightening for you thinking about your reputation in this forum. I understand your resistance more than anyone, accepting hundreds of advices you've given were based on a faulty conversion? Well nobody is blaming you here, your advices were good enough for most 90% and nothing can ever change that you're a good dude doing good deeds for our community.

If you look at the ski boots that were truly designed based on mondopoint, you'll realize that their packaging boxes indicate the mondopoint size in the large print (with smaller print references to conversions). All snowboard boots come in boxes indicating US size in the large print, I have never seen one indicating the mondopoint size in large.

It is also an established fact that skates manufactured in US are based on US sizing and the ones manufactured in EU are based on EU sizing. Skaters are well aware of this by now and do their sizing decisions accordingly. I recommend you spend some time reading skate forums. I bet you'll find some material that can change your mind on whether snowboard boots manufactured in US are _really _designed upon mondopoint or not.

In the meantime, I found another good read, you really should check this one out first.

Shoe size - Wikipedia

Seems like International Standards Organization (ISO) is also supporting my case, proving "the dumb conversion chart" is inaccurate.










Me? Rather than believing your claim that *ALL* snowboard boots are designed based on mondopoint, I prefer to trust ISO on this one... I will fit based on this;

1) Take mm measurements
2) Convert to US size using the ISO conversion chart
3) Assume the result to be a "comfort fit" and downsize from there if necessary

Everybody is entitled to their own opinion and what you will do is up to you. I believe I already made my case very clear.


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Compatibilizer, Again I thank you for your comments. For what it is worth, I have owned our snowboard company for 27 years. I have designed and produced our branded snowboard boots for the past 15 years on three continents and in 4 factories. I assure you that Mondopoint is the only standard used for design and development. Brands use data sets which are regularly updated to obtain current foot measurements from a wide a sample set from various parts of the world. These are almost always purchased data sets. They then develop their size breaks based on 5 millimeter increments which comprise the Mondopoint standard. US shoe size and other conversions for labeling happen way down the line when sales and marketing considerations are addressed.

Again, Many thanks for your contributions


----------



## compatibilizer

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Compatibilizer, Again I thank you for your comments. For what it is worth, I have owned our snowboard company for 27 years. I have designed and produced our branded snowboard boots for the past 15 years on three continents and in 4 factories. I assure you that Mondopoint is the only standard used for design and development. Brands use data sets which are regularly updated to obtain current foot measurements from a wide a sample set from various parts of the world. These are almost always purchased data sets. They then develop their size breaks based on 5 millimeter increments which comprise the Mondopoint standard. US shoe size and other conversions for labeling happen way down the line when sales and marketing considerations are addressed.
> 
> Again, Many thanks for your contributions


If you really have(or had) your brand and you really did design boots based on Mondopoint, that's a good step forward. But unfortunately we can not generalize what you did to the industry as a whole. You may have done it, but it doesn't mean anything if Burton doesn't, DC doesn't, Salomon doesn't, Ride doesn't, etc. etc. 

I thought you owned a snowboard shop (reseller) not a snowboard brand. Could you show us a picture of one of "your brand" boots?


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Compatibilizer,

I am happy to help. We produce and sell direct to customer the brands System, Siren, Camp Seven and Grayne. Many here are aware of that because have given away hundreds of (board, boot, binding) snowboard packages that we produce here on the forum over the past 15 years in our "Stokers" which are giveaways designed to help new riders get into the sport. Here are two of our current boots. To reiterate all brands, including all of those that you have mentioned design using the Mondopoint standard.


----------



## Wiredsport

One additional piece of info, You mentioned 4 brands above. Kindly look at the countries of manufacturer. US sizing because of US manufacturing has never been a consideration. As mentioned earlier, we wish that only Mondo sizing would be listed on very boot. We are well aware of the random nature of what gets put on boots and boxes and it is part of what makes things difficult. This is why we spend so much time getting this right for people. We want happy snowboarders! To make matters even more difficult there are still many resellers and resources that suggest purchasing snowboard boots by US shoe size. We mention this all the time. It is a constant battle. It falls in the same category as "buy it to your chin" for snowboard sizing. 

Best regards


----------



## compatibilizer

Wiredsport said:


> all brands, including all of those that you have mentioned design using the Mondopoint standard.


Please tell me how you know this, how is this not an assumption...



Wiredsport said:


> US manufacturing has never been a consideration


I never said they were manufactured in US, I said they were designed in US.

Can you also show us the packaging boxes for all those boots please? Let me show you boxes for various ski boot manufacturers, realize how their largest print shows Mondopoint (neither EU-sizing nor US-sizing). You know that EU sizing is used in Europe on street shoes, not Mondopoint right? You said prints on the box are related to the products intended market, then why would Burton, Rome, DC, etc.. design their boots around Mondopoint if their intended market is the US? Also why ski boot manufacturers don't show EU-sizing in their largest print then? 

Well, the largest print on the box shows what the boot was designed around makes more sense to me...























































Again


Wiredsport said:


> all brands, including all of those that you have mentioned design using the Mondopoint standard.


Please tell us how you know this. It even contradicts with your own posts in this forum. You always say smaller sizes need downsizing even further than what "the dumb chart" indicates, larger sizes need to see a boot fitter. This shouldn't be the case if they were designed around Mondopoint like ski boots are..

Since you sell these brands, why don't you ask your rep to get in touch with their R&D department and confirm your assumptions?


----------



## compatibilizer

Let's first agree on this, "the dumb chart" (which is somehow widely accepted in the snowboarding industry) is in fact flawed. Even the International Standards Organization (ISO) says it's incorrect, so let's take this as a fact. I think we can move forward with our reasoning from here.

Hypothesis 1) US based snowboard manufacturer. Intended market is mainly US. They design their boots upon Mondopoint sizing system. They publish a conversion chart to reference US sizes, but that chart is flawed. They print the *flawed US-size conversion* with the largest print on their box.

Hypothesis 2) US based snowboard manufacturer. Intended market is mainly US. They *design *their boots *upon US sizing* system. They publish a conversion chart to *reference Mondopoint* sizes, but that chart is flawed. They print the correct US-size with the largest print on their box.

Now which of these make more sense to you?


----------



## compatibilizer

By the way, you know I have nothing against you right? I admire you, you're a very good guy. My sole intention is, if there is a treason against our beloved feet, we must uncover it. We're one community after all...


----------



## Wiredsport

compatibilizer said:


> Let's first agree on this, "the dumb chart" (which is somehow widely accepted in the snowboarding industry) is in fact flawed. Even the International Standards Organization (ISO) says it's incorrect, so let's take this as a fact. I think we can move forward with our reasoning from here.
> 
> Hypothesis 1) US based snowboard manufacturer. Intended market is mainly US. They design their boots upon Mondopoint sizing system. They publish a conversion chart to reference US sizes, but that chart is flawed. They print the *flawed US-size conversion* with the largest print on their box.
> 
> Hypothesis 2) US based snowboard manufacturer. Intended market is mainly US. They *design *their boots *upon US sizing* system. They publish a conversion chart to *reference Mondopoint* sizes, but that chart is flawed. They print the correct US-size with the largest print on their box.
> 
> Now which of these make more sense to you?


Unfortunately, neither as only 16% of the world's snowboard market is in the USA. May I ask if you work in, have worked in, or have any first hand knowledge of the workings of the snowsports industry?

Many thanks.


----------



## Wiredsport

compatibilizer said:


> By the way, you know I have nothing against you right? I admire you, you're a very good guy. My sole intention is, if there is a treason against our beloved feet, we must uncover it. We're one community after all...


I didn't think that. Answering questions is what we do. I talk about snowboard gear with riders 365 days a year. Getting it right for them is our business. Answering your questions is helpful to anyone who reads the discussion. That is why we love popular forums. We understand that we are never answering a question for an individual, but for a much wider group. 

STOKED!


----------



## compatibilizer

Wiredsport said:


> Unfortunately, neither as only 16% of the world's snowboard market is in the USA.


Hey it was your claim that US based manufacturers print US size largest because their intended market was US. That's exactly what I was trying to prove wrong.



Wiredsport said:


> May I ask if you work in, have worked in, or have any first hand knowledge of the workings of the snowsports industry?


I'm in the top 0,05% of population in terms of intellect, if you're trying to measure my competency to talk on the subject. I also am very well aware of the dynamics in design and manufacturing today. Why should it matter if I work in snowsports industry or not? I'm blaming those who work in that industry but never realized the discrepancy. We're just crunching numbers here...


----------



## compatibilizer

I also own a company and a brand, like you do. I prefer not to tell what we manufacture because that's kind of a trade secret, but I can tell you this much, what we do is right at the heart of design and manufacturing, in every industry. I am probably younger than you, but not so young at 34 years old. I am married without kids and I've been snowboarding for the last 9 years, 30 days a year on average. 

I don't know if any of this has anything to do with our discussion, but here they are.


----------



## compatibilizer

Now that you've withdrawn your claim on US sizes print largest due to intended market, let's update our hypotheses.

Hypothesis 1) US based snowboard manufacturer. They design their boots upon Mondopoint sizing system. They publish a conversion chart to reference US sizes, but that chart is flawed. They print the *flawed US-size conversion* with the largest print on their box.

Hypothesis 2) US based snowboard manufacturer. They *design *their boots *upon US sizing* system. They publish a conversion chart to *reference Mondopoint* sizes, but that chart is flawed. They print the correct US-size with the largest print on their box.

Now which of these make more sense to you?


----------



## compatibilizer

I know this doesn't "prove" anything per-se, but neither are you giving us any proof on your assumptions. 
Why don't you just ask a few of your reps to e-mail their R&D department, so we all can actually know what's what.


----------



## Donutz

compatibilizer said:


> I'm in the top 0,05% of population in terms of intellect, if you're trying to measure my competency to talk on the subject. I also am very well aware of the dynamics in design and manufacturing today. Why should it matter if I work in snowsports industry or not? I'm blaming those who work in that industry but never realized the discrepancy. We're just crunching numbers here...


It should matter because of something called 'credibility', which you have to establish if you want to be taken seriously. Wired has that in spades, and you are faced with a huge uphill battle. I admit I haven't been reading every single post in this debate, but to the extent I have, so far all I've seen from you are assertions. Including the comment about your intellect. It's an easy assertion to make, and worth every penny paid for it. For instance, I'm in the top 0.01 percent of population for intellect, weigh 300 lbs of solid muscle, can lift a car with one hand, am over 200 years old but still model in my spare time, and invented Kung Fu. What, you don't believe me? Odd...

And BTW, even if you _are _anywhere near as intelligent as you claim, as a matter of simple logic it doesn't make you automatically authoritative in any subject you turn your attention to.

I'd suggest you rely a little less on repeated assertions, and a little more on credible specifics, at least if you want to actually convince anyone of anything. If you're just another troll, have at it until everyone gets tired of it and blackholes you.


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Comp,

Please look back. I wrote, "From there we do make it easy for riders by giving them the associated US Snowboard boot size (always different from US shoe size) simply because every major manufacturer does list this size prominently on packaging." I would never say that they do this because the US is _the_ intended market. We are part of the intended market but a relatively small part. We, like all snowboard companies subscribe to industry services which provide us with relevant data that is required to effectively operate in a very competitive space.

Regarding Mondopoint as the only sizing for design of snowboard boots, that is 100% common knowledge with everyone that has active involvement in snowboard boot production. What I have told you is a fact. We produce in factories alongside numerous brands, I go to the factories, I work with them, and I say this with direct knowledge and full confidence. I asked your experience only to confirm that you were operating on your thoughts alone.

Thanks again!


----------



## compatibilizer

Donutz said:


> It should matter because of something called 'credibility', which you have to establish if you want to be taken seriously. Wired has that in spades, and you are faced with a huge uphill battle. I admit I haven't been reading every single post in this debate, but to the extent I have, so far all I've seen from you are assertions. Including the comment about your intellect. It's an easy assertion to make, and worth every penny paid for it. For instance, I'm in the top 0.01 percent of population for intellect, weigh 300 lbs of solid muscle, can lift a car with one hand, am over 200 years old but still model in my spare time, and invented Kung Fu. What, you don't believe me? Odd...
> 
> And BTW, even if you _are _anywhere near as intelligent as you claim, as a matter of simple logic it doesn't make you automatically authoritative in any subject you turn your attention to.
> 
> I'd suggest you rely a little less on repeated assertions, and a little more on credible specifics, at least if you want to actually convince anyone of anything. If you're just another troll, have at it until everyone gets tired of it and blackholes you.


Only thing you're missing, I'm not trying to convince anyone to anything. I neither am claiming authority on any subject, I am just challenging the authority to *convince me.*

Intellect.. I can not answer every stance against this issue now, and I know a lot more will follow you, always have always will. That's why I don't prefer to be upfront about it, but Wired challenged my credibility so I put it there. And yes it actually does make me authoritative on a subject I turn enough of my attention to (at least that's been my experience until now) but let me remind again, I'm not claiming any here, I'm just challenging it. 

You have your point, you shouldn't trust me because I say I'm smart, but smart people know to pick out others like themselves so they know who they should give credit to, and all the others hate the bunch. This will be my first and last comment on this subject, which is outside the scope of this discussion.


----------



## compatibilizer

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Comp,
> 
> Please look back. I wrote, "From there we do make it easy for riders by giving them the associated US Snowboard boot size (always different from US shoe size) simply because every major manufacturer does list this size prominently on packaging." I would never say that they do this because the US is _the_ intended market. We are part of the intended market but a relatively small part. We, like all snowboard companies subscribe to industry services which provide us with relevant data that is required to effectively operate in a very competitive space.
> 
> Regarding Mondopoint as the only sizing for design of snowboard boots, that is 100% common knowledge with everyone that has active involvement in snowboard boot production. What I have told you is a fact. We produce in factories alongside numerous brands, I go to the factories, I work with them, and I say this with direct knowledge and full confidence. I asked your experience only to confirm that you were operating on your thoughts alone.
> 
> Thanks again!


Can you show us any part of this data (provided by those industry services) proving that Mondopoint really is the snowboarding industry standard and not only your own brands standard?

I am not operating only on my thoughts, I told you that I analyzed all your posts, your posts in this forum alone provide a fairly sized dataset. Regarding the fitment issues at the upper and lower end of the spectrum, how do you explain the discrepancies you experienced yourself then? Your claim is inconsistent with your own experience, but my method of using ISO chart and converting to US-size from there is fully able to explain those outliars *and* the 90%

Just like me saying I'm smart doesn't prove anything, you saying you have full confidence doesn't either. 

Anyways, I don't think we will be able to move forward from here because you're obviously not willing to change your mind and not willing to present a proof either. But you have the support of 90% you made happy and that I can not argue against, not that I ever intended to. I don't want anyone to see this as a fight against you, or an attempt to replace your authority, but some of your happy followers (and believe me I'm also one of them) will be more inclined to see this as such, especially after my last comments, so it's better for me to stop here.

Still I'm not convinced and will keep using my method. I'm glad we did this and I've been able to put my perspective out here, which you couldn't disprove so I have more confidence in it now, served me well hopefully someone else too. In the end, it's just an idea, maybe it gets proven 10 years from now, maybe it gets lost in the _blackhole _doesn't matter. And thank you all for your time. 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Returning to the OP, I agree that we need more WIDE boots. But I think what we need more is standardization. More details and better explanations on how the boots were designed to fit. 

All ski boot manufacturers publish standardized flex ratings, foot length, shell length and width as well as insole volume ratings. What we have is just one number with zero explanation. 

We should do better than that, it takes a few too many trials and errors for us to find the perfect boot, don't you think?


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Comp,

Humbly, we have hit almost 100% success here in boot sizing. You are inclined to return to the use of a conversion for sizing boots and I would strongly suggest against using any conversion. Simply use the Mondopoint standard and you know your size. That is the beauty of Mondopoint.

Have a wonderful season!


----------



## compatibilizer

No need to be humble, as long as you're honest... This is you from 2017, you go to such extreme lengths to explain the discrepancy here, but don't even consider there might be something off with your idea? 



Wiredsport said:


> Thanks for those measurement images. You are firmly into Mondo 240 range with a C width. I have written this before but things get a little wierd at the smaller side of the women's boot market. Frankly, very little attention is paid to these boots on the design end and often the smaller sizes are entirely untested, downsized designs. This is made worse by the fact that many manufacturers still "upsize" women's boots to ease the sales process. By that I mean that the mindset is that women will not struggle with a boot to get in or deal with an overly aggressive fit. Therefore you see a lot more emphasis on _cushy_ and _comfort_ in the marketing and you see many super oversized boots being sold.


I can dig out many posts like this but I won't. They're all here unless you delete them. Your success rate is 90% and that's nearly as good as 100% now let's leave all this behind shall we?

Don't you think our boots should be classified in better detail like ski boots are? Or do you think there's no need for further improvement? What's your take on this?


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Comp,

Possibly I am too easy on myself but I view that as a wonderful example. I try be entirely up front about all of the spots where people could likely get stuck with sizing. Small women's boots are a terrible one, particularly for wide feet. Please read the reasons that are mentioned in my post that you quoted. We didn't miss with that one, we just know that we can't help that person much online so we let her know. Fortunately it is a very small segment of the market where we have to alert people that we won't be able to offer much help.

Please read this thread from 2015: 6 Things

We have always Banged the Drum for Mondo but we used to hope that a more accurate conversion might also be used. We have since moved to a laser focus on Mondopoint only with no conversion because it always works. We point out the exceptions when they exist. Another exception is riders who have widths above EEE width or less commonly extremely narrow feet. We can't help there and we need to go off Mondopoint. No one system will work in those instances. We can't let perfect be the enemy of great.

As you have mentioned, we put ourselves publicly out there every day with our methods and our success rate is on display for all to consider. I encourage you to look at my 5600 posts here and I know that you will find a record of success in sizing that is more than unusual anywhere but specifically online. Online we expose ourselves to anonymous critique for the very reason that we want to help. We feel enormously fortunate to have found snowboarding over 30 years ago. We now ride with our daughter and our grandkids. To be able to earn a living with our involvement in the greatest sport in the world is a dream come true. Our goal here is to promote enjoyment of the sport and we know that poorly sized gear can turn people off. We also know that we can get it right for them.

After reading back a while, I hope that you become convinced but, if not I will have to let it go at that.

STOKED!


----------



## compatibilizer

I'm totally with you on this one, you're doing your part and I'm doing mine... I absolutely get what you're doing and respect your wisdom. All your advices here on this very forum helped me shape my view on the subject more than anything else, so I thank you sincerely.


----------



## Kijima

Puff puff give brothers   

I made some big improvements yesterday by adding 6mm of neoprene to the side of the ball of my foot








It works by shifting my foot to the outside of the boot and that stops my big toe from being forced into a rounded toe cap.

After testing proved it to be a great success I went ahead and glued the neoprene to the liner.









This is a good fix for people with a straight big toe like me.


----------



## Kijima

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Kijima,
> 
> Black toenails are almost always caused by too large a boot. The subtle but repetitive fore/aft movement inside the boot causes this. 27.1 cm is the smallest size in the range for Mondopoint 275 which is size 9.5 US in snowboard boots. The range for Mondopoint 275 is 27.1 to 27.5 cm. .1 cm (1 mm) smaller and you would be a size 9 (based on these measurements). Have you posted up your images of your foot measurements?
> 
> STOKED!


I understand the theory but I have to strongly disagree with your recommendation to downsize.
You are ignoring my other foot which is perfectly happy in the same size boot, so if we have one foot happy and one foot unhappy, let's find out what the difference is.

In my case the unhappy foot is 27.1cm long and the happy foot is 26.9cm long. So a 2mm difference.
Now let's apply your theory to this problem. The boot is too big allowing my feet to slide forward and bang on the end of the boot, and the cure is a smaller boot. The upside is that it MAY hold my foot in place better disallowing the theoretical slide, the downside is that the end of the boot just moved closer to my big toe, so any reduction in slide will be undone by the newfound proximity of the toe cap.

So by paying attention to the happy foot, and noting that the extra 2mm of clearance it has is enough for it to never have a problem, you could assume that creating similar clearance on the painful side would fix the problem.
This is how my brain sees it anyway, following your advice would have me in a world of pain very quickly.

My issue is not one of total length but one of foot shape vs toe box shape. The straight big toe gets jammed into the rounded corner of the toe box. That rounded corner of the toe box is NOT the longest point of the boot, it is shorter and that is precisely why my 27.1cm foot is banging on the end of a 28cm boot.

Now let's have a look.
This is my foot bed.









This is my foot on the footbed showing a nice length, but my big toe is in the middle of the footbed.









This is my foot in its proper location on the footbed, you can see how my big toe is taking up real estate that just does not exist inside the rounded toe box of the boot and therein lies the problem.


----------



## Kijima

To add, and so we can actually all learn something from this, is not to assume that a person's foot can actually use 100% of the available length. Boots and shoes are always rounded and sometimes feet are not.
Sometimes that last 1cm of boot length is needed for reasons other than total length of foot.


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Kajima,

271 mm is the smallest size in the range for 9.5. 26.9 is towards the upper range for size 9. Your foot is actually the most common shape with no unusual anatomy visible (in socks). We mention the rounded toe box of all boots very frequently. It is part of what makes wide boots a necessity when they are indicated. Your inserts confirm what we expect to see from the sizing above. We will typically see ~ 1cm of barefoot (not in socks) overhang of the insert (foot ~1 cm longer than the insert).

All snowboard boot liners are designed to have the foot firmly pressing into them both toe an heel. A thermoform heat fit will have no impact if the foot is not pressing into it as described.

It is not at all uncommon for a rider's two feet of the same or similar size to have discomfort or bruising on only one foot when in a boot that is too large. Any part of the unique anatomy of either foot can keep it from moving inside the boot. In a correctly fit pair this motion will be eliminated.

We always like to begin with all 4 barefoot measurements and barefoot images of those measurements being taken. I will be happy to have a look if you would like to post that info (or if you already have please link me).

STOKED!


----------



## compatibilizer

I agree that this might not be the solution you're looking for, I have 2 concerns

1) By supporting your foot from the side like this, you're reducing the spread of your feet under your own weight by a few mm's. You've taken the measurements standing on your foot and found the length to be 271 but now with the side support it's more like 268 and Wired is right, you have space in front that needs to be filled, you won't realize this testing on the carpet but it will become an issue on the snow.

2) Shape of your feet is result of the length of various bones in your feet, and how your body adapts to distribute your weight onto them. This may or may not be an issue but you can get aching arches after a long day on the snow. 

How I would do is, rather than using 6mm foam on one side, use 3mm all around, also covering the tip of the liner. Just like a ballet shoe supporting the tip of your foot all around. 

If you still get problem spots after that you can add/remove more foam locally around those spots but keeping the overall support intact. I'm sure you've watched Angry Snowboarder's Boot Fitting 101 series on Youtube, but do it if you haven't.

In any case, let us know how you get by when you find a chance to test your modifications on the slopes. I'm also working around a similar issue myself.


----------



## Kijima

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Kajima,
> 
> 271 mm is the smallest size in the range for 9.5. 26.9 is towards the upper range for size 9. Your foot is actually the most common shape with no unusual anatomy visible (in socks). We mention the rounded toe box of all boots very frequently. It is part of what makes wide boots a necessity when they are indicated. Your inserts confirm what we expect to see from the sizing above. We will typically see ~ 1cm of barefoot (not in socks) overhang of the insert (foot ~1 cm longer than the insert).
> 
> All snowboard boot liners are designed to have the foot firmly pressing into them both toe an heel. A thermoform heat fit will have no impact if the foot is not pressing into it as described.
> 
> It is not at all uncommon for a rider's two feet of the same or similar size to have discomfort or bruising on only one foot when in a boot that is too large. Any part of the unique anatomy of either foot can keep it from moving inside the boot. In a correctly fit pair this motion will be eliminated.
> 
> We always like to begin with all 4 barefoot measurements and barefoot images of those measurements being taken. I will be happy to have a look if you would like to post that info (or if you already have please link me).
> 
> STOKED!


My right foot is perfectly happy with its 2mm extra clearance, I find it hard to fathom how your recommendation of smaller boots will improve the situation. I get that you are blaming foot slide for the problem but I disagree, and I am blaming round toe box for the problem.

Let's do some free thinking rather than roll out the template again.
Let's call the gap between my left, painful toe and the boot shell "x".
Let's call the gap between my right, non painful toe and the boot shell "x+2mm"
"x" has proven to create pain.
"x+2mm" has proven not to create pain.

Now your recommendation is to go down in size, lets conservatively say down 4mm.
This will create a situation where "x" turns in to "x-4", and "x+2" turns in to "x-2"
When "x+2" is the goal, we just moved in the wrong direction no?


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Kajima,

Correct, we would not have moved in the wrong direction. We would have moved you to a position where your foot will have firm pressure into the compliant materials of the liner. That will provide the best fit. A few notes. I do not yet know your measurements. It isn't possible for me to offer any truly meaningful advice without the 4 images that we request on each of these threads. Also important, once a toe is bruised, it will be painful until fully healed when any pressure is applied to it. 

STOKED!


----------



## Kijima

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Kajima,
> 
> Correct, we would not have moved in the wrong direction. We would have moved you to a position where your foot will have firm pressure into the compliant materials of the liner.
> 
> STOKED!


And my big toe will be jammed into the round toe box of the shell even worse than it is now. Such an obvious mismatch of toe shape and toe box shape should not be ignored IMO. A square does not fit neatly inside a circle.

I would love to be proven wrong and downsize my boots trust me, it would help me out in other aspects of snowboarding but common sense tells me I will be left selling a pair of boots online because they are too small.

I will quit before we waste any more of each others time and report back after I have some time on snow. If I am wrong I will take it like a man and admit I was wrong.


----------



## compatibilizer

Wiredsport said:


> Also important, once a toe is bruised, it will be painful until fully healed when any pressure is applied to it.


^ This

And you can not simplify your situation to the extent x+2 vs x-2, you have to take into account which foot is your leading foot, which toe is the downslope toe, gravity is acting at an angle when you're on the slope you know. Also your weight rolls all around when you're making turns, so even a few degrees of stance angle difference can change the pressure points around your foot.


----------



## Kijima

compatibilizer said:


> ^ This
> 
> And you can not simplify your situation to the extent x+2 vs x-2, you have to take into account which foot is your leading foot, which toe is the downslope toe, gravity is acting at an angle when you're on the slope you know. Also your weight rolls all around when you're making turns, so even a few degrees of stance angle difference can change the pressure points around your foot.


Dude that post is a literary smoke bomb.
Just lay the facts on the table please.

Is a leading foot prone to more or less pain?
What is a downslope toe?
I am aware of gravity and centrifugal forces.
I am aware my weight rolls around during a turn.
Does more stance angle reduce or increase pressure points?


----------



## compatibilizer

Kijima said:


> Dude that post is a literary smoke bomb.
> Just lay the facts on the table please.
> 
> Is a leading foot prone to more or less pain?
> What is a downslope toe?
> I am aware of gravity and centrifugal forces.
> I am aware my weight rolls around during a turn.
> Does more stance angle reduce or increase pressure points?


This all depends on your anatomy and your riding style, there is no one size fits all solution. You have to test, assess, modify and repeat to get to the bottom of your problem. Usually leading foot is more prone to pain since it carries more of your body weight. But if you're using a wide duck stance (wider than your anatomy allows) you'll try to twist your rear foot into a more forward stance involuntarily and that can also create toe pressure. Exact opposite is also true, if you're using a forward stance and putting more weight onto your rear foot, like when you're riding powder, then you can get the pain on your rear foot again.

As I said, test, assess, modify and repeat. You'll find your problem.


----------



## compatibilizer

#This post has been moved into it's own thread#


----------



## Wiredsport

Kijima said:


> And my big toe will be jammed into the round toe box of the shell even worse than it is now. Such an obvious mismatch of toe shape and toe box shape should not be ignored IMO. A square does not fit neatly inside a circle.
> 
> I would love to be proven wrong and downsize my boots trust me, it would help me out in other aspects of snowboarding but common sense tells me I will be left selling a pair of boots online because they are too small.
> 
> I will quit before we waste any more of each others time and report back after I have some time on snow. If I am wrong I will take it like a man and admit I was wrong.


Hi Kajima,

No worries at all if this isn't for you. Please do let me know though, are these wide boots? Have we measured you as having a wide foot? Sorry, I don't recall. The reason that I am interested relates directly to toebox shape. I have written this here a number of times so if you have already read it please disregard. 

For a wide foot the correct mondopoint size will effectively be too short for the outer toes if a sufficiently wide boot is not worn. That is due to the very arc of the toebox that you are referencing. At the outer toes too narrow a boot will be too short at the correct Mondopoint length. I think I have posted a graphic of this here as well. The answer in those instances is the correct wide boot or in some instances an Asian fit boot. We never upsize from Mondopoint length to solve width issues unless over EEE wher we have no options. Possibly relevant to you, wide boots always get a flatter, wider tipped toebox. I won't know if that is your answer until I see your feet but I would encourage you to post those images or at the very least sockless measurements. 

STOKED!


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

Kijima said:


> My right foot is perfectly happy with its 2mm extra clearance, I find it hard to fathom how your recommendation of smaller boots will improve the situation. I get that you are blaming foot slide for the problem but I disagree, and I am blaming round toe box for the problem.
> 
> Let's do some free thinking rather than roll out the template again.
> Let's call the gap between my left, painful toe and the boot shell "x".
> Let's call the gap between my right, non painful toe and the boot shell "x+2mm"
> "x" has proven to create pain.
> "x+2mm" has proven not to create pain.
> 
> Now your recommendation is to go down in size, lets conservatively say down 4mm.
> This will create a situation where "x" turns in to "x-4", and "x+2" turns in to "x-2"
> When "x+2" is the goal, we just moved in the wrong direction no?


If you haven’t already, you really should post up pics of your feet being measured (without socks). As Wired stated, your feet should have 1cm of overhang on the footbed, which yours doesn’t appear to have (regardless of shape of foot). Also, without socks, it’ll be easier to see irregularities that can be addressed. 

In the case of my toenail getting wrecked, my left foot is a half size bigger than my right. Both feet pressed firmly into the front of the boot, but my left pressed much more firmly (and was overhanging the footbed too much). Acccording to accurate and confirmed measurements, I needed a half size bigger boot on my left side. I could have just dealt with it, but my toe was suffering too much. So, I bit the bullet and bought the correct size to accommodate my left foot. As mentioned above, I have two different sized boots that I’m using. 

The less your foot is able to move around, the better. Not only for performance, but for the safety of your feet (and ankles). You really should post up your measurements without socks to really confirm everything before Frankenstein’ing your boots. By all means, that may work, but it’s important to get to the root of the issue first - which is almost always correct sizing. The smaller boot seems counterintuitive, but trust the process! Also, you should be using the thinnest possible socks when snowboarding. That, too, seems counterintuitive but it’s a fact. 

Also, in other news, I’m really into rollerblading (sick, right? Lol) and I actually got my first correctly sized skates in my life using Wired’s method of measurement. I wear super thin socks now with those and having correctly sized skates is life changing also. A quality fitter for my skates (in Canada) also said my toes should be firmly pressed up into the liner as they will open up with use. Now, my left big toenail is getting wrecked again (still currently black and blue) but that’s because I need two differently sized skates (not gonna happen). They feel great unless I jam into a pothole. Just some more anecdotal evidence I wanted to share that the sizing is correct, and measuring in mondopoint works. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fujitasummers

hey everyone.
I read a lot of this thread trying to chose between the Burton Stepon Photon and Photon wide. There are none to try on where I live.
there's a lot of info out there saying the Wide is a EEE - I asked Burton if they are EEE and got (eventually) the answer below, which some may find useful:

"We do not have exact specs on the boots, but they are probably closer to a EE in the wide offering. The boot's footprint will be the same, but the liners have a reduced thickness and slightly different shape to allow more width for the foot inside."

I actually am an EE, wear only barefoot shoes but was worried about swimming a bit in a EEE - so between asking Burton (a long while back) and getting the reply (yesterday) I ordered the standard Photons. I'd tried a pair of Swath's in standard and the fit seemed ok, before they bed in. At EE I might have gone for the wides instead.

Boots arrive next week.


----------



## derby

fujitasummers said:


> there's a lot of info out there saying the Wide is a EEE -


Fwiw, that info is also right there on their website:


----------



## fujitasummers

that's so weird - I can't see that on the site (US/EN) at all, desktop or mobile!
Also weird that Customer service says more like EE and this page says EEE. But like they say, it's not a true width fitting...



derby said:


> Fwiw, that info is also right there in their website:
> 
> View attachment 155712


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Fujita,

The wide's are EEE. Even so, the will provide a much better fit for EE width feet than a standard width at the correct Mondopoint size. Please post up your barefoot measurements and your boot size. 

STOKED!


----------



## fujitasummers

Wiredsport said:


> Please post up your barefoot measurements and your boot size.


here we go! - biggest foot is 285mm long, 110w at widest
I tried a US 12 and my big toe was really feeling the end of the boot. went with a US13 which felt better, normal width... let's see how wrong I was!

Cheers! B


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Fujita,

10.5 cm is Mondopoint 285 or size 10.5 US in snowboard boots. 11 cm is indeed an EE width at this size. You really do need wide boots. The reason you are riding 13's is that even size 12.5 in "Normal" width is not wide enough for an 11 cm wide foot. Size 13 is just wide enough at a normal width. The problem that occurs is that when you go to your correct Mondo size but do not account for your extra foot width the boots becomes too short at the outer toes. We need to match both width and length to get this corrected. You should do that. It will entirely change your riding.

If the assistance provided has been helpful to you, your positive reviews on either of the sites below (or both) would be greatly appreciated. STOKED!









Wiredsport Consumer Verified Ratings & Reviews


Find the best stores, Read Real Customer Ratings and Write Reviews




www.resellerratings.com













Wiredsport is rated "Average" with 3.7 / 5 on Trustpilot


Do you agree with Wiredsport's TrustScore? Voice your opinion today and hear what 45 customers have already said.




www.trustpilot.com


----------



## fujitasummers

10.5 cm is Mondopoint 285 or size 10.5 US in snowboard boots. 11 cm is indeed an EE width at this size. You really do need wide boots. The reason you are riding 13's is that even size 12.5 in "Normal" width is not wide enough for an 11 cm wide foot. Size 13 is just wide enough at a normal width. The problem that occurs is that when you go to your correct Mondo size but do not account for your extra foot width the boots becomes too short at the outer toes. We need to match both width and length to get this corrected. You should do that. It will entirely change your riding.

If the assistance provided has been helpful to you, your positive reviews on either of the sites below (or both) would be greatly appreciated. STOKED!

thanks for looking at it. I find it hard to reconcile the theory and experience! my previous Burton boots (Ruler Si - 2004) were US12 and they are properly painfully short - like I don't know how I ever wore them. there's no way I'd ever get into 10.5 - I must be measuring foot length wrong, even if I'm following all the right instructions! If the 13 feels right for length for me as a starting point and will be just wide enough, I guess it'll work out. For all I know they'll be delivered tomorrow and I'll find out!
thanks for your help!
B


----------



## Radialhead

fujitasummers said:


> that's so weird - I can't see that on the site (US/EN) at all, desktop or mobile!
> Also weird that Customer service says more like EE and this page says EEE. But like they say, it's not a true width fitting...


They specify 3E on the standard wide boots pages, but on the Step-on wide boots pages they just say "with a wider fit". There have been numerous posts about Step-on boots causing pain in the edge of the forefoot near the cleats so I wouldn't be at all surprised if Step-ons are slightly narrower than Burton's other boots. If I ever win the lottery I'll buy a few pairs, fill them with plaster, cut them open & check the difference.



fujitasummers said:


> let's see how wrong I was!


Ha, great attitude! Very wrong indeed.


----------



## fujitasummers

Radialhead said:


> If I ever win the lottery I'll buy a few pairs, fill them with plaster, cut them open & check the difference.


that's an update we need to see. keep buying the tickets!


----------



## Wiredsport

fujitasummers said:


> thanks for looking at it. I find it hard to reconcile the theory and experience! my previous Burton boots (Ruler Si - 2004) were US12 and they are properly painfully short - like I don't know how I ever wore them. there's no way I'd ever get into 10.5 - I must be measuring foot length wrong, even if I'm following all the right instructions! If the 13 feels right for length for me as a starting point and will be just wide enough, I guess it'll work out. For all I know they'll be delivered tomorrow and I'll find out!
> thanks for your help!
> B


Hi Fujita,
This is entirely normal for people who have not adjusted for width. Due to the arced shape of the toebox, if the boot is too narrow, it will be way too short at the outside toes, even in sizes that are far too long for the foot. If you would like to post up images of your barefoot measurements or of your bare foot on your footbed, I will be happy to confirm.


----------



## WilliamMunny

Hello!

Just another snowboarder with boot fitting issues here looking for some advice :\\

I currently own a Size 13 (mondo 310) pair of 2017 Burton Ambush that have seen better days. I chose that size back in the day because they were the smallest where my big toe didn't get bent. I now think that maybe with smaller sizes my toe got bent because the toebox wasn't wide enough.
My longest foot is 302mm long and 114mm wide. (socks included).
I look for an all mountain boot. I like groomers and backcountry, with some freestyling from time to time. Not interested in park.
¿Should I choose mondo 300 or 305? ¿Should I pick a wide boot? ¿Any specific recommendation? I was thinking in the Salomon Dialogues Wide.

Thank you in advance!!!


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi,

That is Mondopoint 305 or size 12.5 US in snowboard boots. 114 mm is E width. I would strongly suggest the Salomon Dialogue Wide or Synapse wide in size 12.5. 

If the assistance provided has been helpful to you, your positive reviews on either of the sites below (or both) would be greatly appreciated. STOKED!









Wiredsport Consumer Verified Ratings & Reviews


Find the best stores, Read Real Customer Ratings and Write Reviews




www.resellerratings.com













Wiredsport is rated "Average" with 3.7 / 5 on Trustpilot


Do you agree with Wiredsport's TrustScore? Voice your opinion today and hear what 45 customers have already said.




www.trustpilot.com


----------



## WilliamMunny

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> That is Mondopoint 305 or size 12.5 US in snowboard boots. 114 mm is E width. I would strongly suggest the Salomon Dialogue Wide or Synapse wide in size 12.5.
> 
> If the assistance provided has been helpful to you, your positive reviews on either of the sites below (or both) would be greatly appreciated. STOKED!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiredsport Consumer Verified Ratings & Reviews
> 
> 
> Find the best stores, Read Real Customer Ratings and Write Reviews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.resellerratings.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiredsport is rated "Average" with 3.7 / 5 on Trustpilot
> 
> 
> Do you agree with Wiredsport's TrustScore? Voice your opinion today and hear what 45 customers have already said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.trustpilot.com


Thank you!

I just found a pretty good deal on a pair of Dialogues dual boa wide, mondo 305, so I ordered them.
Hope they fit both my feet and my burton cartels


----------



## compatibilizer

Just a quick update for those who've been following the discussion we had with @Wiredsport a few weeks ago (on whether manufacturers follow Mondo sizing or US sizing in their designs).

Today I went to the local Burton shop to try some new season step ons. While I was at it, I also measured the shells in several sizes to see if they really enlarge in 1cm increments (which is what @Wiredsport claimed to be a well-known fact in the industry)

The measurements were taken from inside the shells, with the liners removed. This is the most relevant measurement for the size of a boot. Taking accurate measurements from inside the shell is not trivial, but I already had a set of machinist's telescoping gages (picture below) so I brought them with me. These are not expensive items so you can order a set from Amazon and validate my measurements.










Here are the results (all Burton Photon Step On boots)

Size US 8 - 269 mm
Size US 9 - 277 mm
Size US 10 - 285 mm
Size US 11 - 294 mm

As you can see, there is exactly a half size (5 mm) deviation from Mondo in as little as a 3 US size range. This also perfectly correlates with my assumption (which I now consider proven) that snowboard boots are designed around US size molds.

I am not here to get cocky saying _"See? I was right all along"_ this is not my intention. But I've been accused of just muddying the waters and not laying down any facts, so here are some solid, reproducable, verifiable facts. My intention is just to understand and express the truth as accurately as possible, so we can make our best possible decisions based on them. 

I still support @Wiredsport on his advices, they are solid advices because most of us are already in too big boots. Just moving to the Mondopoint measurement is a good start, but not enough. For example, I never thought I could ever fit in a size US 8 so I never tried to. This resulted in a lot of unnecessary pain and expense on my side. After the measurements I tried a US 8 and guess what, it fit great, tight as hell but no pain or pressure points. My toes never pull back from the liner even at riding position. That's what I always wanted.

So should we not let perfect be the enemy of great? I think we should. I am a god damn perfectionist and I hate myself for it, I tried to change it but I can't so I try to render it useful for everybody else. I don't expect gratitude, just don't hate me for challenging what you've been thought, that's enough...


----------



## Wiredsport

compatibilizer said:


> Today I went to the local Burton shop to try some new season step ons. While I was at it, I also measured the shells in several sizes to see if they really enlarge in 1cm increments (which is what @Wiredsport claimed to be a well-known fact in the industry)


Hi Compatibilzer,

I hope that you are having a terrific holiday season. Please post a link to where I wrote that about measuring shell sizes. That would be an incorrect statement as it is the opposite of what Mondopoint instructs. Shell measurement (or any measurement of the footwear itself) is not part of the Mondopoint standard. That is actually the critical feature that separates Mondopoint from the other standards and I have written about it extensively here. Here is the very first line of the standard:

Mondopoint specifies a method of designation and marking of footwear size, based on defined measurements of the foot that the footwear is intended to fit.


----------



## compatibilizer

Whatever you say buddy, I'm done listening to you, I'm past that. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Wiredsport

compatibilizer said:


> Whatever you say buddy, I'm done listening to you, I'm past that. Thanks for your help.


Hi,

It is a very important distinction that I am always happy to discuss. It is the essence of Mondopoint. Mondopoint says that on the user end only the foot is measured, never the footwear. It is a guarantee from the manufacturer to the consumer that a boot of a specific Mondopoint size will always fit the foot that falls within the dimensions specified by that size range. With your accurate foot measurements you have all the info you need to make your accurate buying decision. 

Best regards and the happiest of holidays to you!


----------



## compatibilizer

Wiredsport said:


> ...with your accurate foot measurements you have all the info you need to make your accurate buying decision...


I know you guys had to close down your showroom, and now retailing just online. You're trying to find an easy formula to sell boots online, without having your customers try them on in person. You broadcast your advices here 24/7 and call it marketing. That's cool, I have nothing against that. In fact this is a great chance for you, improve your precision, or not.


----------



## compatibilizer

I know, I know, your loads of experience, many customers, online friends and the lots you made happy, etc. etc. 

Please save it, if that's good enough for you, good. 

It wasn't good enough for me.


----------



## compatibilizer

Now you'll respectfully disagree, that's your style. I'll keep talking with my snotty attitude, that's my style. These won't change.

But in the end, I changed someone, just not you.


----------



## Radialhead

compatibilizer said:


> Here are the results (all Burton Photon Step On boots)
> 
> Size US 8 - 269 mm
> Size US 9 - 277 mm
> Size US 10 - 285 mm
> Size US 11 - 294 mm
> 
> As you can see, there is exactly a half size (5 mm) deviation from Mondo in as little as a 3 US size range.


Sorry if I'm being thick but can you clarify that? I see an 8-9mm difference between sizes, but I don't understand what you mean about a 5mm deviation from Mondo.


----------



## Radialhead

Radialhead said:


> Sorry if I'm being thick but can you clarify that? I see an 8-9mm difference between sizes, but I don't understand what you mean about a 5mm deviation from Mondo.


Actually I think I've got it now - US8 is Mondo + 9, & US11 is Mondo + 4, so that's the 5mm difference. The difference between Mondo & US size reduces as the boot size increases.


----------



## 2by2handsofblue

So is the mondo measurements are wrong? Or is it wrong for your feet @compatibilizer 
I'm E width so what boot brand would u recommend? 10cm wide and 26cm length? 

we live in a space ship dear!


----------



## compatibilizer

Radialhead said:


> Sorry if I'm being thick but can you clarify that? I see an 8-9mm difference between sizes, but I don't understand what you mean about a 5mm deviation from Mondo.


It goes way back to page 65 but not fun to read. Somehow it became more accusation than information, so let me distill it down for you.

Most euro ski boots are designed around Mondopoint (ie. millimeter length of your foot). So their shell sizes increase in 10 mm increments for full sizes and 5 mm increments for half sizes. 

For snowboarding, it's not that easy since it's an all American industry. *There's been years of serious misinformation in this very forum*, assuming that snowboard boots are also designed around Mondopoint, unfortunately they are not. There is a conversion chart commonly used to map Mondopoint sizes to US sizes, but it is not accurate and only an approximation. I call this "the dumb chart" and unfortunately *most boot fitting advice given here relies on this flawed conversion chart. *

Luckily this conversion chart works well for most people, but as you just realized there is 1 to 2 mm deviation for every full size. Error adds up so if you have very small feet (US 6-7) or very large feet (US 14-15) you're getting straight up bad advice from here. There have been some complaints in the forum over the years from people with these extreme sizes, but they largely go unattended since they are very few, and represent a minority of the market. Great if it doesn't affect your business but most of these people give up snowboarding altogether. They miss the opportunity to take part in something we all enjoy so much.

Now the advocates of Mondopoint claim they don't rely on conversion charts. They claim the snowboard boots are designed around Mondopoint sizing, and the dumb conversion chart is just a reference to US sizes. They acknowledge that the chart is flawed, but they say the basis measurement is Mondo. If that was the case, the shell measurements should have increased in 10 mm increments for full sizes. But that is not the case, I gave you the millimeter measurements, they increase in 8 to 9 mm increments (just as expected from US sizing system). This deviation adds up to a half size error when you go 3 full sizes in any direction. 

IN LAYMAN'S TERMS

Let's say I have 30cm feet and US 12 boot fits me perfect, which is exacty Mondopoint 30 according to "the dumb conversion chart" so lucky me! 
You measure your feet and tell me your paws are 33 cm long, so you have to get US 15 boots, which is exactly Mondopoint 33 according to "the dumb conversion chart" right? Right?
WRONG!
US 12 for my feet are borderline tight for me, which is perfect. But your 3 cm longer feet are crammed into a 2.5cm longer shell, so you live in a world of pain.

Long story short, if you're having a hard time wrapping your head around all this

Just go to a shop and try the god damn boots on your feet. Your best fit will be somewhere in between 1 full size to 2 full sizes smaller than your street shoes (in US size). Try them all, get the smallest you can stand in for 30 minutes. Never get anything less than 1 full size smaller. This is the best advice anybody can give you online.


----------



## compatibilizer

Radialhead said:


> Actually I think I've got it now - US8 is Mondo + 9, & US11 is Mondo + 4, so that's the 5mm difference. The difference between Mondo & US size reduces as the boot size increases.


Well yeah. From your perspective we could say that US 8 boot has 9mm allowance for compressed liner thickness but US 11 has 4mm allowance. US 14 will have none at all. This is where Mondopoint measurement fails.

Going back the other way, US 6 boot will have 12mm allowance for compressed liner thickness, but this is the total uncompressed thickness of the liner lengthwise. Which means 24cm feet will be swimming inside a US 6, this is again where Mondopoint measurement fails.

Burton uses same thickness liner foam for all sizes in a given liner model (ie. Imprint 1,2,3, and Life) I know this because my wife and I shared the same boot model with Imprint 3 liners, in sizes 6 and 10 respectively. They have 6mm uncompressed foam thickness around toe box and the same around heel pocket, a total of 12mm uncompressed thickness lengthwise.

There's just no way getting around it really. Everything adds up and Burton boots are NOT designed to Mondopoint. Period.


----------



## Wiredsport

2by2handsofblue said:


> So is the mondo measurements are wrong? Or is it wrong for your feet @compatibilizer
> I'm E width so what boot brand would u recommend? 10cm wide and 26cm length?
> 
> we live in a space ship dear!



Hi 2by2,

If you read above, Compatibilizer actually sized his own boots using the Mondopoint system. He has credited the Mondopoint system for getting him into a boot size that he had previously considered too small, and by that method he achieved the fit which he is now enjoying. This is because Mondopoint is the system by which all snowboard boots, Burton included, are sized. 

As I have written before, Mondopoint was designed to be a departure from the preexisting systems that measured (and measure) either lasts or any measurement of the finished boot itself. Mondopoint deems any consumer side product measurement inadequate, incomplete, incorrect and obsolete. What is being suggested requests a step back to the early 80's before the advent of Mondopoint. 

Basing snowboard boot sizing on a single shell measurement is ill advised and frankly irresponsible.

STOKED!


----------



## compatibilizer

Wiredsport said:


> Hi 2by2,
> 
> If you read above, Compatibilizer actually sized his own boots using the Mondopoint system. He has credited the Mondopoint system for getting him into a boot size that he had previously considered too small, and by that method he achieved the fit which he is now enjoying. This is because Mondopoint is the system by which all snowboard boots, Burton included, are sized.
> 
> As I have written before, Mondopoint was designed to be a departure from the preexisting systems that measured (and measure) either lasts or any measurement of the finished boot itself. Mondopoint deems any consumer side measurement inadequate, incomplete, incorrect and obsolete. What is being suggested requests a step back to the early 80's before the advent of Mondopoint.
> 
> Basing snowboard boot sizing on a single shell measurement is ill advised and frankly irresponsible.
> 
> STOKED!


You got it all wrong pal. I said using the Mondopoint caused me unnecessary pain and expenses. 

My feet are both 269mm and I am now enjoying a US 8 which is a Mondo 260mm. 

I never even considered this size before because I've been listening to you all along.


----------



## compatibilizer

By the way, if any you ever decide to try and understand what I'm saying, and actually move forward making their own calculations, _an important tip for you_, don't forget that your feet are also compressible. When you measure your feet against a wall, you're capturing the maximum length your feet can ever have. They will not be as long inside a properly fitting boot with proper arch support. So take that into account. 

Having no allowance for liner thickness inside the shell (with respect to your wall measurement) may not be as bad as it sounds. I agree it is not for everyone, it may feel really uncomfortable for some, but I found the perfect support I've been looking for right there.

My feet measure 269 mm against the wall. My shell now measures 269 mm inside (with the liners removed). My feet and the liner are always in competition for compressibility, so they are in firm contact all the time. I found this to be maximum support with minimal discomfort. (I removed the footbed until the liner packs out, I'll put it back when it does)

Again, this is not for everyone, but don't forget to take into account the compressibility of your feet too.


----------



## compatibilizer

Wired, being a single-minded Mondopoint advocate can only get you so far. 
Of course I'm not going to go marching against you 24/7 because I have no commercial interest in this.

But I have clearly exposed the shortcomings of your holy grail. Sooner or later someone will figure it out and beat you in your own game.
Someone else will become the better online bootfitter, unless you decide to do it yourself.


----------



## Wiredsport

Wiredsport said:


> Again, this is not for everyone


It should be. If a sizing protocol works, it works. Mondopoint works. It accommodates all feet in a range (provided that someone is building boots to meet that size spec) and it accommodates all foot dynamics. Squishy feet didn't show up yesterday . It also requires absolutely no special measuring tools. That was core to its development.

STOKED!


----------



## compatibilizer

There is only one protocol that works, that have ever worked and that will ever work. It is going to as many shops and trying on as many boots as you can. 
Everything else is just guidance, and your guidance is just biased. Trying to overly-simplify the boot fitting process just to sell a few more boots online? 
The more you keep ignoring the facts, the more you sound like a con man.
What you do is irresponsible.


----------



## compatibilizer

By the way, I thought I already made it very clear that you're not the subject of my debate, just the object.

You do you, buddy.


----------



## compatibilizer

I'm just sharing my findings with people, if that's stepping on your tail, so be it.


----------



## Wiredsport

compatibilizer said:


> There is only one protocol that works, that have ever worked and that will ever work. It is going to as many shops and trying on as many boots as you can.


That exact practice leads to countless poor fits. Riders (particularly new riders) go to shops, get no guidance regarding Mondopoint and buy a boot that fits like a shoe. Two weeks later they have a boot that has packed out and works poorly and very often hurts for the rest of the products lifespan. You need only to read this thread to have ample proof of that. Mondopoint solves all of these issues. 

Have a great night.

STOKED!


----------



## compatibilizer

Ok.


----------



## Radialhead

compatibilizer said:


> Trying to overly-simplify the boot fitting process just to sell a few more boots online?
> The more you keep ignoring the facts, the more you sound like a con man.


I have no horse in this race, & I do understand what you're saying about the physical shell size not matching the claimed Mondopoint size when measured. But you're out of line with those statements. Wired frequently recommends boots that he doesn't sell - he's the exact opposite of someone using a forum to push their wares. It's good that you're challenging the process & supporting your view with data, but you undermine everything you say when you let your frustration take over like that.


----------



## compatibilizer

I am not frustrated and this ain't a race. I know Wired has more good than selfish in him, he does help a lot, he did help me and I acknowledged this fact many times over.

But I am exactly in line with my statements. Believe me I tested him, gave him every opportunity to admit _"Yes Mondopoint size is not the absolute solution, it is a very good approximation and my advise is to just start there and move forward."_

But no, he's definitely like _"Mondopoint is the end all be all solution and the holy grail of snowboard boot sizing."_ This is just plain wrong and now it's certain that he is aware of it too. 

The fact that he keeps on turning a blind eye to it is an indication that there is some amount of selfishness involved in his practice.

It could be laziness, copy/paste the same generalized sentences hundred times over is easy. But building an excel worksheet to calculate the exact sizing for each given brand is just as easy.

He's causing some people give up snowboarding altogether. Some people in the world are saying _"I tried everything, even the Mondopoint that works for everyone, there must be something wrong with me then." _This is just WRONG, this is just UNFAIR. No matter how small their numbers are.

If you're doing a job, and you know how to do it better but you won't, then you're a crook.


----------



## Wiredsport

Good morning guys,

Happy Xmas Eve! Keeping perspective for a moment, I am incredibly stoked to be happy, healthy, and able to work in these crazy times. Having the opportunity to chat with you all here about the virtues of Mondopoint is wonderful and I really enjoy doing it. 

Compat, I like your posts and your enthusiasm. Your method and content is incorrect but you will find that in due time. Advising riders as you did on the previous page to bring specialized measuring tools to buy boots is advising the very system that Mondopoint replaced. It is a visit to the past.

Suggesting that riders have a shell length at the same length as their foot length is certainly unusual. No foot is that flexible. 

Mondopoint continues to work for sizing because it puts the onus of collecting all of the necessary foot data on the manufacturer. The numerous product measurements that are required to create a successful 3 dimensional, multi part, boot that will fit a Mondopoint size range cannot be summarized by a single product measurement. Suggesting that it can is simply poor advice.

STOKED!


----------



## compatibilizer

Beginner riders definitely don't need to use any special measuring tools, but you "online bootfitters" should absolutely use them. They are 20 bucks on Amazon and dead simple to use, please don't make up any excuses. I am not suggesting you to measure just one dimension, measure all three, you're just making stuff up to justify yourself.

My choice on downsizing is purely personal preference and I stressed that enough. My recommendation of "1 to 2 US size below your street shoe" is just as valid and just as good as yours, maybe even better for the extreme ends. 

Your attempt at promoting Mondo in a snowboarding forum, and expecting manufacturers to follow along is just naive. Don Quixote fighting windmills... You should know better than I, they will only adopt a change if there is a sharp decline in their sales numbers.

IF those manufacturers really cared as much as we did, they wouldn't publish their worthless sizing advices on their websites. Those are the "real" cause of countless poor fitting boots, not visiting the shops to try them on. If you visit the shop with those ill-advices from manufacturers website, you'll end up buying a boot (albeit poor fitting) and that's all they care.


----------



## compatibilizer

Pro tip: You don't need a very long telescoping gage for measuring the length. Just find a fixed rod around 3/4 inch length and push it into the toebox, measure the rest.


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Compat,

"My feet measure 269 mm against the wall. My shell now measures 269 mm inside (with the liners removed)"

You have mismeasured one or the other.

Stoked!


----------



## compatibilizer

Forget about my feet and my sizing preference, neither you, nor me nor anybody else is the subject of this debate.

Regarding the boots, if you doubt my measurements please repeat them yourself.


----------



## Snow Hound

compatibilizer said:


> Forget about my feet and my sizing preference, neither you, nor me nor anybody else is the subject of this debate.
> 
> Regarding the boots, if you doubt my measurements please repeat them yourself.


That's like asking Santa Claus to forget about Christmas.


----------



## compatibilizer

Hahah yeah I know, I appreciate beautiful feet as much as anyone, it's just hard to come by around here. But if you have some, please feel free to post them.
It just has nothing to do with our main subject; whether snowboard brands design their boots around Mondopoint or not...


----------



## compatibilizer

I already found out that Burton design around US sizing not Mondopoint.
I'd love to see similar measurements from other well known brands...


----------



## Radialhead

compatibilizer said:


> I'd love to see similar measurements from other well known brands...


How did you measure the length? With the gauge resting on the floor of the boot?


----------



## compatibilizer

You align the gage to capture the furthest point in the toe box and the deepest point in the heel cup. If you wiggle it around a little, you will feel where that point is, just like using a caliper. There are lots of good videos on youtube if you're interested.

You just need to measure 2 pairs to confirm, given they are far apart in size. 
Let's say you measure Ride Insano in sizes US8 and US12. If the difference amounts to 40mm it's Mondopoint. If it amounts to 35mm it's US sizing.


----------



## Wiredsport

compatibilizer said:


> Forget about my feet and my sizing preference, neither you, nor me nor anybody else is the subject of this debate.
> 
> Regarding the boots, if you doubt my measurements please repeat them yourself.


Hi Compat,

So far you are your only case study. That is fine, but that being the case, your fit should at least make sense (or be physically possible). 

On the last two pages you have written that your foot length is the exact same length as the interior length of your shell. You then wrote that your liner is 1.2 cm thick and I will assume that you also wear socks. This is not possible and I guarantee that you have mismeasured.

That type of error is both common and unavoidable and it is exactly why Mondopoint was developed. 

STOKED!


----------



## compatibilizer

Wired, can you please stop trying to bootfit me? I can fit myself just fine. 

_If you're wondering how I fit into a US 8, the uncompressed liner is 6mm thick on each side, under firm pressure, they compress down to 2mm. Again under firm pressure, my meaty toes and heels (I am 200lbs) compress the required 2mm so we're flush and even. 

When my feet are measured against a wall, they are 269mm, when inside my snug fitting boots, they are 265mm and the rest is compressed liner._

This is totally irrelevant to our discussion though. I know you love "the dumb chart" but the big boys don't seem to care about it, there is pressing evidence that more will follow...


----------



## compatibilizer

Forgot to mention, I wear soccer compression socks for snowboarding. Nike makes great thin ones that wick the moisture really well. 

I don't ever get cold feet when I'm riding, quite the contrary my feet are always damp.

These thin soccer socks have been working really well for me for a long time. Great board feel and no bulk, never get wrinkled up inside the boot.

I remember them being mentioned a few times around this forum too..


----------



## compatibilizer

Now you'll tell me that I'm the exception for preferring such tight fitting gear. I know, I've been saying that all along...


----------



## Wiredsport

Happy holidays guys!


----------



## compatibilizer

Merry Christmas Wired, wish you a very happy holiday with all your family, and don't forget, the public deserves the truth!


----------



## compatibilizer

Ladies and gentlemen, I've worked out the formula for sizing Burton boots precisely and it is very simple. If you don't care about the details feel free to jump down to The Procedure directly.

*Details*
Burton shell size can be calculated as (US size equivalent + 12mm) and looks like this is no coincidence. All their liners (Imprint 1,2,3 and Life) have the same patch of foam around the toebox and behind the heel. This liner thickness amounts to 12mm in total (6mm around toes and 6mm behind heel). They use different foams around calf, instep and insole for different liner models, but the toes and heel are all the same. We can call this 12mm the "liner allowance" meaning the amount of space left for the liner after you put your foot inside. There is a problem though, 12mm is the uncompressed total thickness of our liner foam. While this may feel cushy walking around, once you start riding and alternating between your toe edge and heel edge, your body weight constantly rolls back and forth. At 12mm liner allowance, when you roll up to your toes, the foam around your toes will compress down and your heel will lose contact with the liner behind it. So what we need to do is decrease the liner allowance by at least 4mm. This number comes from the compressibility of EVA foam, it can compress down to 30% of its original thickness without deforming permanently. Thus our 6mm foam can compress down to 2mm quite easily. By decreasing the liner allowance by 4mm we are now ensuring contact with the liner both in front of the toes and behind the heel when making turns. You can decrease the liner allowance by up to 8mm if you want to account for liner pack out. If you ride often and hard, your liners are bound to pack out so depending on your preference, you can go to 8mm but it will feel tight and uncomfortable until this pack out happens. Heat molding will help a little but there will be some amount of discomfort at first few weeks if you go down the 8mm route. It is safe to go 4mm if you're in doubt.

Now that we're done with the liner, what we need is a reliable measurement of US sizes. The most reliable measurement known to date is compiled by ISO (International Standards Organization) and you can read about the details in this link Wikipedia - Shoe Size. The code of the standard is ISO/TS 19407 and it was developed in 2015. 

Fun fact, Mondopoint is also a standard developed by ISO (with the code ISO 2816) in 1973, it has seen many revisions over the years, but the original intention was to adopt a universal footwear sizing standard, so discrepancies between US, UK and EU sizing systems would be resolved once and for all. Unfortunately, being the extreme traditionalists we humans are, we never really adopted Mondopoint (except a few countries like Japan) and the discrepancies kept being a problem for decades, until ISO finally gave up in 2015 and said "If we can't make everyone adopt our system, we should at least make the best conversion chart possible" and this is how our *"ISO chart"* was born.



*The Procedure

1)* The first step is measuring your feet against the wall as usual.
*2)* Now we need to decrease the liner allowance,
-subtract 4mm if you're a beginner or you value comfort above all
-subtract 8mm if you're advanced or you value performance above all
*3)* Finally we find the corresponding US size using the ISO chart. 










Some examples
a) My feet measure 245mm and I am willing to sacrifice a little performance for comfort. 245 - 4 = 241mm and (using the ISO chart) this corresponds to US size 6
b) My feet measure 312mm and I am willing to sacrifice a little performance for comfort. 312 - 4 = 308mm and (using the ISO chart) this corresponds to US size 14
c) My feet measure 269mm and I want to feel locked in while charging and carving hard. 269 - 8 = 261mm and (using the ISO chart) this corresponds to US size 8.5
d) My feet measure 287mm and I want to feel locked in while charging and carving hard. 287 - 8 = 279mm and (using the ISO chart) this corresponds to US size 10.5


That's it, very simple and precise.


*Disclaimer*: This formula does not take into account your width and instep measurements. Unlike ski boots, these (unfortunately) are not considered technical measurements in our industry. Use common sense, if you know you have wide feet consider designated wide options but there are very few. Some boots can accommodate wide feet even though they are not designated as such, a good example is Burton Ion (but not the Step On version, just the regular one). Always try boots on before you purchase. If ordering online, make sure they have a good return policy. Theoretically, you can decrease liner allowance by up to 12mm in this formula but it would require your feet to also compress a little and give way to the liner, this is commonly called a race fit because you won't be able to ride all day even after pack out, don't even consider it. ISO chart given above is reduced to make it easier to read, it just includes the rows we need for our purpose, if you're interested you can find the full chart in the Wikipedia page.


You're welcome. Looking forward to your measurements from other brands so we can derive their formulas too!


----------



## 2by2handsofblue

So what boot would fit me? E wide. 10cm wide and 26cm length 

we live in a space ship dear!


----------



## Wiredsport

The link below is to the 2019 update to Mondopoint. Mondopoint has had its largest uptake period ever over the last decade due to the increase in remote shopping. This year it has become even more essential with brick and mortar visits less possible than typical. 



https://www.iso.org/obp/ui/#iso:std:iso:9407:ed-2:v1:en



"Mondopoint offers a simple and universal solution to the problem of communicating footwear sizing to customers in the global market, overcoming the present confusion resulting from labelling with multiple size systems. Online and mail-order customers are commonly encouraged to measure and report their foot length as a guide to shoe size selection. Mondopoint lends itself directly to this approach.
The last maker will use whatever last dimensions they consider necessary to produce the required footwear fitting properties, taking into account factors such as footwear type and style, modulus/stretch characteristics of the upper materials being used, and the thickness of hose appropriate to the type of footwear.
The length grading interval, which is the difference between adjacent whole shoe sizes (as defined in ISO/TS 19408:2015, 2.1.9], used by manufacturers aligning to the Mondopoint system, is normally 5 mm, although 7,5 mm is sometimes used in specialist footwear applications."


----------



## Wiredsport

2by2handsofblue said:


> So what boot would fit me? E wide. 10cm wide and 26cm length


For your specifics his method above is suggesting either size 8 (also your Mondo size) or size 7.5 (1/2 size smaller than your Mondo size).

If your foot were hypothetically 1 mm shorter or 259 mm then his size suggestions for you would be size 7.5 or size 7. This would be 1/2 size or 1 full size smaller than Mondo and smaller than Burton's chart (which is also the Mondo standard), both of which suggest size 8.


----------



## 2by2handsofblue

Wiredsport said:


> For your specifics his method above is suggesting either size 8 (also your Mondo size) or size 7.5 (1/2 size smaller than your Mondo size).
> 
> If your foot were hypothetically 1 mm shorter or 259 mm then his size suggestions for you would be size 7.5 or size 7. This would be 1/2 size or 1 full size smaller than Mondo and smaller than Burton's chart, both of which suggest size 8.


I've tried on a 7 and no way in hell I could fit it into. My ankle felt like it was going to break .
It would need to be at least a 8 E wide.
I just hope there will be more brands coming out with E width snowboard boots.
Especially the step ons.

we live in a space ship dear!


----------



## compatibilizer

2by2handsofblue said:


> So what boot would fit me? E wide. 10cm wide and 26cm length
> 
> we live in a space ship dear!


Since you're a beginner, the formula puts you into a size 8, same as what Mondopoint suggests. 
But once you improve your riding, if you find yourself asking for more support you can go down to 7.5

I'm not here to give bootfit advices to everyone, read "not here to replace Wired". You can safely move forward with his recommendations. This is just an improved version of his methodology, ironing out a few kinks.


----------



## compatibilizer

Wiredsport said:


> The link below is to the 2019 update to Mondopoint. Mondopoint has had its largest uptake period ever over the last decade due to the increase in remote shopping. This year it has become even more essential with brick and mortar visits less possible than typical.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.iso.org/obp/ui/#iso:std:iso:9407:ed-2:v1:en
> 
> 
> 
> "Mondopoint offers a simple and universal solution to the problem of communicating footwear sizing to customers in the global market, overcoming the present confusion resulting from labelling with multiple size systems. Online and mail-order customers are commonly encouraged to measure and report their foot length as a guide to shoe size selection. Mondopoint lends itself directly to this approach.
> The last maker will use whatever last dimensions they consider necessary to produce the required footwear fitting properties, taking into account factors such as footwear type and style, modulus/stretch characteristics of the upper materials being used, and the thickness of hose appropriate to the type of footwear.
> The length grading interval, which is the difference between adjacent whole shoe sizes (as defined in ISO/TS 19408:2015, 2.1.9], used by manufacturers aligning to the Mondopoint system, is normally 5 mm, although 7,5 mm is sometimes used in specialist footwear applications."


Yeah dude, whatever.. Mondopoint is dead to me... You're just stressing out that it's on life support...


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Compat,

The problem is that you are suggesting replacing a system that has proven to be extraordinarily accurate with one that doesn't work even in the most basic examples. It fails at 259 as above where it suggests a half or a whole size under Mondo, It fails at my size 295, where it puts me in a Burton 12. I swim in a Burton Step On 12. It is a terrible fit. 

It essentially takes the shoe size chart (which should never be used for snowboarding), adds complexity, and delivers incorrect results across the entirety of the scale.


----------



## compatibilizer

Wiredsport said:


> If your foot were hypothetically 1 mm shorter or 259 mm then his size suggestions for you would be size 7.5 or size 7.


Well, if his foot was hypothetically 1 mm longer, your methodology would put him in an 8.5

Now think about where this leaves us...


----------



## Wiredsport

compatibilizer said:


> Well, if his foot was hypothetically 1 mm longer, your methodology would put him in an 8.5
> 
> Now think about where this leaves us...


That is correct. If he was 26.1 cm he would be Mondo 265 or size 8.5 US. That would be the correct size and it would fit every time (as long as the width is also respected). 7.5 or 7 will be 100% returns if suggested for 259mm. It is simply an incorrect suggestion.


----------



## compatibilizer

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Compat,
> 
> The problem is that you are suggesting replacing a system that has proven to be extraordinarily accurate with one that doesn't work even in the most basic examples. It fails at 259 as above where it suggests a half or a whole size under Mondo, It fails at my size 295, where it puts me in a Burton 12. I swim in a Burton Step On 12. It is a terrible fit.
> 
> It essentially takes the shoe size chart (which should never be used for snowboarding), adds complexity, and delivers incorrect results across the entirety of the scale.


If your 295mm feet were 1mm shorter, you would have got the exact same result though..

Long story short, neither method can give you an exact answer if you're in between sizes. That's why I have included a "user preference" factor in mine, instead of overly-simplifying the matters by suggesting exact breaking points...


----------



## compatibilizer

Wiredsport said:


> That is correct. If he was 26.1 cm he would be Mondo 265 or size 8.5 US. That would be the correct size and it would fit every time (as long as the width is also respected). 7.5 or 7 will be 100% returns if suggested for 259mm. It is simply an incorrect suggestion.


Alright man, I am not trying to convince you, keep using what you think is better. 

You use Windows and I use Mac. It's totally personal preference.


----------



## Wiredsport

compatibilizer said:


> If your 295mm feet were 1mm shorter, you would have got the exact same result though..


No, if I were 294 I would still be Mondo 295 or size 11.5 US. That would be the correct fit. Your system would have me in a size 12. 5 mm is the Mondo size range for snowboard boots. It is a very small range and every mm matters. Vary from that and you are going to end up with a lot of bummed out riders. Suggesting a full size under mondo will never work. Every boot will be returned.


----------



## compatibilizer

You're just trying to skew the truth by calculating yourself as a beginner. Are you a beginner? How many years have you been riding for? I know the answer.
My formula puts you into your exact size, but if you value comfort above all, you can go to a size 12 too, after all its your choice.

The point is, you can't have exact breaking points in between sizes. That's why you need user preference. 
Your suggestion is "1mm longer goes this way, 1mm shorter goes that way, that's the rule!" and this is pure BS.


----------



## compatibilizer

Just admit it, you'll keep using Windows for compatibility reasons. You need to be consistent with your hundreds of past fitting advices under record, so you will never change your mind. 

I'm cool with that, you do whatever, I'm just presenting a better alternative.


----------



## Wiredsport

Absolutely not. 12 is not the correct fit for anyone with my foot measurement. A first day beginner will benefit as much as a 30 year rider (or more). Absolutely no rider benefits from being in a full size below Mondo.


----------



## compatibilizer

Remember *this* gal from page 67?

She was complaining the boots you fit her were still too big, thanks to the help of other fellow members, she went a full size below mondo and been happy ever since.

Your method suggests too big of a boot for smaller sizes, too small of a boot for larger sizes. My method doesn't have this problem, it is consistent for all because it moves in perfect correlation with shell sizes.

I have measured the Burton shells in *this* post, they move in ~4.17mm increments, but your Mondopoint chart moves in 5mm increments. That's why your method accumulates error and you end up suggesting a poor fit for larger and smaller feet.

I know I can't change you no matter what, you'll keep living in your one dimensional world of unbreakable rules... I'm explaining it all for everybody else.


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Compat,

You are avoiding what I have often written here about small womens boots. They are highly inconsistent. They are just as often small as big. That is why we are up front with those people that they are likely going to be in for far more trial and error than others. Sadly, there is no getting around that. If you suggest smaller than Mondo for those female riders you will be wrong 50% of the time.

Your system suggests 1 or 1/2 size smaller than Mondo at many critical points across the sizing scale. That is a critical flaw.


----------



## compatibilizer

Time will tell...


----------



## ridethecliche

This thread got weird.


----------



## compatibilizer

We're actually a secret cult, trying to make you buy new boots every year...


----------



## ridethecliche

Or in my case... two this calendar year. Hoping the damn thraxis work. My case of black toe had just finished and then it went and doubled itself.


----------



## compatibilizer

How do they fit, narrow or wide? I am trying to avoid dual boa boots, the plastic piece routing the wire from the side dial towards the instep area (usually shaped like a "J") hurts pressing on my ankle bone. It's actually strange that I'm able to feel that, since it is a very slight protrusion inside the shell and the liner is pretty thick around that area.


----------



## ridethecliche

compatibilizer said:


> How do they fit, narrow or wide? I am trying to avoid dual boa boots, the plastic piece routing the wire from the side dial towards the instep area (usually shaped like a "J") hurts pressing on my ankle bone. It's actually strange that I'm able to feel that, since it is a very slight protrusion inside the shell and the liner is pretty thick around that area.


I actually always thought I had wide feet, but I don't per the measurements I've done per wiredsports guidance in the past. I ended up with size 8 TM3's after first having 8.5 TM2's which were just too big. I've had issues with heel hold and getting my calf/ankle really locked in so I get some fore/aft foot movement and end up with toe bang. I tried the thraxis on with athletic socks and actually noticed the same thing that you just reported, re having the side boa dig into your feet. I'll try them with snowboarding socks tomorrow and cross my fingers. I'm going to have to order a set of ride lasso's otherwise, which I've tested in my size and liked but never ended up getting because I thought I liked the TM3's more.

I'll probably see if I can go to a few stores tomorrow to try a bunch of stuff on. I also lost ~20 lbs since I last rode in the spring so that likely also affected how the boots fit.


----------



## RayzTheRoof

While we're at it, can we get boot options specifically for people with skinny ankles? Foam wraps, bars, and circles are bandaids on the issue. Just make a comfortable boot and liner that locks down skinny heels! Some boots are great for this, but heel lift is such a problem for me that I almost always require an aftermarket solution.


----------



## compatibilizer

They reserve the best heel hold for their top $$ boots. It's actually zero additional cost for them to give all the same, but they don't think you deserve it if you're not willing to pay for it. Craft eva foam sheets are great for cutting out butterfly wraps, use as many layers as you need.


----------



## ridethecliche

compatibilizer said:


> They reserve the best heel hold for their top $$ boots. It's actually zero additional cost for them to give all the same, but they don't think you deserve it if you're not willing to pay for it. Craft eva foam sheets are great for cutting out butterfly wraps, use as many layers as you need.


Hard to get more spendy than the TM3 for that year and the Thraxis in general


----------



## compatibilizer

ridethecliche said:


> I actually always thought I had wide feet, but I don't per the measurements I've done per wiredsports guidance in the past. I ended up with size 8 TM3's after first having 8.5 TM2's which were just too big. I've had issues with heel hold and getting my calf/ankle really locked in so I get some fore/aft foot movement and end up with toe bang. I tried the thraxis on with athletic socks and actually noticed the same thing that you just reported, re having the side boa dig into your feet. I'll try them with snowboarding socks tomorrow and cross my fingers. I'm going to have to order a set of ride lasso's otherwise, which I've tested in my size and liked but never ended up getting because I thought I liked the TM3's more.
> 
> I'll probably see if I can go to a few stores tomorrow to try a bunch of stuff on. I also lost ~20 lbs since I last rode in the spring so that likely also affected how the boots fit.


Found the thread, you did good. The dumb chart suggests a sloppy fit for smaller sizes.


----------



## ridethecliche

I'm pretty sure he suggested an 8 though 🙃

But if toe bang only happens if boots are too big... then the 8's are too big.

I think the bigger issue is that my entire ankle/calf can move because I can't get the boot and liner to take up all the space with just the laces.


----------



## compatibilizer

He later said you measured wrong and it's actually an 8.5 
I agree with the wrong measurement though, you shouldn't try to make it smaller, you want the maximum number you can get. No pressing the heel, no lifting the arch, fully weighted, knee bent slightly.


----------



## compatibilizer

Think your back foot when riding pow.


----------



## ridethecliche

compatibilizer said:


> He later said you measured wrong and it's actually an 8.5
> I agree with the wrong measurement though, you shouldn't try to make it smaller, you want the maximum number you can get. No pressing the heel, no lifting the arch, fully weighted, knee bent slightly.


I can tell you that the size 8.5 thirty two tm2's I had were too big. The size 8 thirty two TM3's are better but still have too much volume in the heel/calf area for me. I used to have a burton ruler in a size 8.5 that felt way too small. My toes would actually stick out of the liner of that boot. Truth be told, I don't think I ever tried better insoles in the ruler's which might have really helped, but this was a couple of years ago when I didn't really know much. 

His instructions were to kick your heels back. When I kicked them back, that's what I got re: size 8. 
I think I tried a size 7.5 TM2 and that felt awful. Maybe a size 8 TM2 would have felt better than the TM3 due to the liner. 

I have a set of size 8 thraxis right now to try on, but I think I'm going to have an issue with the boa reel digging into my ankles. If that does happen, i'm going to just order a set of ride lassos. If memory serves, I had tried on a size 8 last year sometime and liked it. I can get a set for a decent price. I guess it's the only known quantity at this time.


----------



## compatibilizer

What you said about the Ruler's liner is interesting because all my Burton liners also got shorter over time. The Life liners in my Ion's curled up rather than getting short but they have a midsole made of a different material so that explains it. I guess the liner foam they use shrinks.

If you're keeping Thraxis please keep us updated on the boa reel digging in. I always thought it could've resolved itself over time, but I returned them because it gave me straight up pain walking around the house.


----------



## compatibilizer

ridethecliche said:


> I can tell you that the size 8.5 thirty two tm2's I had were too big. The size 8 thirty two TM3's are better but still have too much volume in the heel/calf area for me. I used to have a burton ruler in a size 8.5 that felt way too small. My toes would actually stick out of the liner of that boot. Truth be told, I don't think I ever tried better insoles in the ruler's which might have really helped, but this was a couple of years ago when I didn't really know much.
> 
> His instructions were to kick your heels back. When I kicked them back, that's what I got re: size 8.
> I think I tried a size 7.5 TM2 and that felt awful. Maybe a size 8 TM2 would have felt better than the TM3 due to the liner.
> 
> I have a set of size 8 thraxis right now to try on, but I think I'm going to have an issue with the boa reel digging into my ankles. If that does happen, i'm going to just order a set of ride lassos. If memory serves, I had tried on a size 8 last year sometime and liked it. I can get a set for a decent price. I guess it's the only known quantity at this time.


Your comment on the other thread about purposefully keeping the toes bent, that's a subtle one to catch.. You mentioned being used to tight fitting footwear because you used to cycle, I come from a similar background, used to hockey. I wonder why would you need such a fit for cycling? I never did it competitively and there's obviously a different dynamic going on here than my mellow cruises downtown.


----------



## compatibilizer

Did your shoes attach to the pedals or something?


----------



## ridethecliche

compatibilizer said:


> Did your shoes attach to the pedals or something?


Yes, cycling shoes with cleats attaching them to the pedals. Allows for an element of pulling up on the pedals as well from 6-9 o'clock in the pedal stroke. I actually just got double boa cycling shoes I need to try out. After trying to downsize a lot of snowboarding shoes I ended up sizing down in these to a 41 (last pair was a 42) and I think I might regret it. 😂😂😂

My old shoes were nikes that feel like i'm swimming in them in comparison.

And for the record, my dress shoes are all 8/8.5. My sneakers are also all 8/8.5. I used to wear oversized skateboarding shoes but that was back in high school and even those were maybe 9/9.5 (but probably 9's). I've never been someone that wears oversized casual footwear so I was very confused as to why everyone was telling me to size down 2 full sizes after finding out that I wore size 8.5 sneakers... It's like... no. There is zero chance I'm fitting into a size 6.5/7 snowboard boot. I think with some modifications I could MAYBE fit a 7.5 but there's really no reason for me to force the downsize. I'm 5'10 and 160-165 ish and medium bindings with size 8 boots don't really have any huge risk of drag so there's really no reason to force things.


----------



## compatibilizer

Same rule of thumb for hockey skates, 1 to 2 sizes down, but I do wear oversized street shoes so 2 sizes worked perfectly fine for me. I wonder why we don't hear the same for snowboarding though, the dynamics are very similar. Had to go through many pairs to realize that, recommendations are all over the place. Started with street shoe size, then lightly graze, then Mondopoint. None of them worked so I started measuring the shells.

There is a serious disinformation campaign going on here and it all comes from institutions with financial interest in the subject. Could be the lack of competitive action in this category, soft boot snowboarding is treated more like a hobby than a sport.


----------



## ridethecliche

It depends on the liner. Liner width is more important when you have something like the TM3 liner which has way more structure than a traditional softboot liner.


----------



## RayzTheRoof

compatibilizer said:


> They reserve the best heel hold for their top $$ boots. It's actually zero additional cost for them to give all the same, but they don't think you deserve it if you're not willing to pay for it. Craft eva foam sheets are great for cutting out butterfly wraps, use as many layers as you need.


Yeah, which is super annoying. And another thing that should be normalized is just buying liners instead of new boots. Most of the time you need new boots because you really just need new liners. 32's top of the line liner is $180, which is expensive but still better than a $400 boot that's likely undamaged. Wish Vans sold their liners separately too.


----------



## ridethecliche

RayzTheRoof said:


> Yeah, which is super annoying. And another thing that should be normalized is just buying liners instead of new boots. Most of the time you need new boots because you really just need new liners. 32's top of the line liner is $180, which is expensive but still better than a $400 boot that's likely undamaged. Wish Vans sold their liners separately too.


Is actually not that much more to find 32 boots with that liner on closeouts. But I totally get what you're saying. 

I think aftermarket liners are directly available from brands like intuition as well.


----------



## RayzTheRoof

ridethecliche said:


> Is actually not that much more to find 32 boots with that liner on closeouts. But I totally get what you're saying.
> 
> I think aftermarket liners are directly available from brands like intuition as well.


Yeah and that kind of adds to the point that it's stupidly expensive. Intuition liners separately are also different from 32's elite version.


----------



## compatibilizer

RayzTheRoof said:


> Yeah, which is super annoying. And another thing that should be normalized is just buying liners instead of new boots. Most of the time you need new boots because you really just need new liners. 32's top of the line liner is $180, which is expensive but still better than a $400 boot that's likely undamaged. Wish Vans sold their liners separately too.


I find the shells too break down quickly. Not to the point of being unfunctional but, I tend to replace the boots when they soften up on me. You made me think if I could/should try a hard boot setup. While googling around on it, found an interesting article published last year, it really is an interesting read.

Soft Sells: How Snowboard Boots Got Stuck in the Past

This one paragraph I found particularly interesting so I'll quote it here;
_
“Snowboard boots had revolutionary design updates that happened more than a decade ago and since then, they’ve kind of stopped evolving,” says Michael Fox, a longtime snowboard boot developer who’s worked for K2, Burton, Rome, ThirtyTwo, DC and most recently Adidas. “Burton redesigned their boot last in 2001/2002. That last is still the benchmark for the current snowboard boot fit today. I’ve seen other boot categories like ski, mountaineering, alpine touring, and even running shoes, that have really advanced their fit and moved in a new direction. Snowboarding has not. The fit of snowboarding boots has not evolved beyond what we created in 2002.”
“It’s just a knockoff sneaker,” he laments. “The truth is nobody has recreated the whole structure from scratch from a pure snowboarding standpoint.”_

This guy is practically saying "We designed the Burton last in 2002 and it hasn't seen an update ever since. We designed it over a sneaker last"

This definitely proves my point again, snowboard boots are not following Mondopoint standard, they're designed around US sizing. 
@Wiredsport is feeding you all with a spoon 24/7 while he enjoys the increasing sales numbers in his online shop.
WAKE UP!!!


----------



## start_today

Thanks to @Wiredsport for taking time to help people learn about their feet and get fitted, and provide a lot of insights that people in actual shops can't do. It's nice to have access to someone with so much professional experience share their time, especially since very few who get help from Wired are buying from their store. 

It sucks watching someone smart and capable attempt to have a dialogue with someone who clearly just wants to yell and bully and exhibits general clownish behavior. Having someone question your personal and professional integrity is shitty, and this board is typically way better than that.

Hopefully new dude takes a time out to reflect on their actions and get a better handle on socializing, and can rejoin the group when they are ready to participate in a more positive/constructive manner. 

STOKED!


----------



## compatibilizer

I understand it's a hard pill to swallow.


----------



## compatibilizer

Maybe he's not a bad person, just too proud to admit that he might have been wrong...
I still suspect there is a financial motivation behind this whole thing. 
He's here all day everyday, posting the same baseless advice over and over.
It's his day job.


----------



## compatibilizer

start_today said:


> ...especially since very few who get help from Wired are buying from their store...


You know, you shouldn't underestimate that "very few" because marketing is all about reaching those "very few" people. 

Brick and mortar stores pay huge amounts every year for online advertisements, rent and salaries... What he's doing here is just him and his laptop.

If it's working half as good (hell even 10% as good) it is a great return for him..


----------



## Wiredsport

FWIW, we have a wonderful staff that has been with us for years. They are all riders and we consider them family. We do not sell any wide boots, so every sale that could have been generated by my participation in this thread has gone elsewhere. 

STOKED!


----------



## Jelly817

@Wiredsport I was told to post here by @WigMar after he was helping me decide on a board. My name is Jelly, this is my first day here, and I suffer from wide foot. I've always worn what the rental shops provided which has been Burtons since day 1 mainly BOA and laces. Last season, I suffered a horrible experience with a size 10 that was just ramming my toe hard all day. After switching to a 10.5 the pain subsided and I could feel my toe near the top of my boot but it wasn't feeling any need to bend in to make room or feeling hampered by my desire to bend it within my shoes. However, the Mondo system on the Burton site says I should be wearing a 9.5, it doesn't mention anything about foot width and I'm at a 10.66cm foot width at 27.5cm on my left foot and 27.3cm on my right...that's no joke. I will need something that will work with the board attached below in a 157W. Step ons aren't a necessity for me but I'm open to the idea since my bindings aren't finalized yet. I was leaning towards cartels cause I like that I have to bend over and strap in. Snowboarding is an exercise as much as it is fun to me so stepping in seems kind of like a lazy route for me, especially cause i'm not flexible but after a day of boarding I'm a gymnast and I think it's in part due to all that stretching to my toes.

My riding style is pretty much S'ing down the mountain at a high speed but not insanely so. I would say i'm on the beginner side of intermediate. No jumps or anything yet.









Men's Burton Process Flying V Snowboard | Burton.com Winter 2021


Shop the Men's Burton Process Flying V Snowboard along with more all mountain, park and powder snowboards from Winter 2021 at Burton.com




www.burton.com


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Jelly 27.5 cm is Mondopoint 275 or size 9.5 US in snowboard boots. 10.66 cm is an EE width which does require specific wide boots. Burton does their Wide models at EEE width which is going to work well for your feet. The Ruler Wide and Photon Wide are both great choices. The Wide step on boots might also work but it should be noted that some riders find that those have some fit quirks that are unique to the design of step on boots. 

If the assistance provided has been helpful to you, your positive reviews on either of the sites below (or both) would be greatly appreciated. STOKED!









Wiredsport Consumer Verified Ratings & Reviews


Find the best stores, Read Real Customer Ratings and Write Reviews




www.resellerratings.com













Wiredsport is rated "Average" with 3.7 / 5 on Trustpilot


Do you agree with Wiredsport's TrustScore? Voice your opinion today and hear what 45 customers have already said.




www.trustpilot.com


----------



## Blake Bohner

Posting on this thread just to agree with the assertions that these attacks on @Wiredsport are wholly unnecessary. I've been on a three year journey, even with measuring and advice. Turns out, the measurements that I was taking were a bit skewed somehow, finally enlisted my Fiance's help to take my measurements and it turns out that while i started out buying boots that were too large, i've now been buying boots too small! My larger foot (with morton's toe) measures at like 27.2cm/9.6cm and I think I've finally found some boot happiness


----------



## Jelly817

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Jelly 27.5 cm is Mondopoint 275 or size 9.5 US in snowboard boots. 10.66 cm is an EE width which does require specific wide boots. Burton does their Wide models at EEE width which is going to work well for your feet. The Ruler Wide and Photon Wide are both great choices. The Wide step on boots might also work but it should be noted that some riders find that those have some fit quirks that are unique to the design of step on boots.
> 
> If the assistance provided has been helpful to you, your positive reviews on either of the sites below (or both) would be greatly appreciated. STOKED!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiredsport Consumer Verified Ratings & Reviews
> 
> 
> Find the best stores, Read Real Customer Ratings and Write Reviews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.resellerratings.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiredsport is rated "Average" with 3.7 / 5 on Trustpilot
> 
> 
> Do you agree with Wiredsport's TrustScore? Voice your opinion today and hear what 45 customers have already said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.trustpilot.com


I remeasured my foot using a piece of paper like I saw others do here it turns out my left foot is 27.75 and right is 27.5 so I think i'm going to go with the 10 size US Burton Wide Ruler non step on, any suggestion on bindings? Also I left you a review for your help. Thanks again!


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi, Yes, 27.75 does bump you up to size 10 but if your 10.66 cm width is correct this is E width at size 10. In that case the Salomon Dialogue Wide or Salon Synapse Wide will be the right choice as they are both designed for E width. The Burton Wide boots are designed for EEE width so those would be two width sizes too large in size 10. 

Thanks so much for takin the time to add that review. It is greatly appreciated.

STOKED!


----------



## Jelly817

Wiredsport said:


> Hi, Yes, 27.75 does bump you up to size 10 but if your 10.66 cm width is correct this is E width at size 10. In that case the Salomon Dialogue Wide or Salon Synapse Wide will be the right choice as they are both designed for E width. The Burton Wide boots are designed for EEE width so those would be two width sizes too large in size 10.
> 
> Thanks so much for takin the time to add that review. It is greatly appreciated.
> 
> STOKED!


Damn, looks like I'm gonna have to cancel that order. So will it matter if I have cartel bindings with these boots, I don't imagine they would but I just want to confirm? Would these work? Dialogue focus instead of the original.


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi,

Yes, that is the correct boot.


----------



## Jelly817

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes, that is the correct boot.


Looks like i'm in business boss! The ones from this year with that green bottom were not doing it for me lol so thank god I found these from last season. They're cheaper, look better, and only available in the size I needed. Must be my day. Thank you again!


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi,

The link above is http://salomon%20dialogue%20focus%20boa%20wide%20snowboard%20boots%202020/ which is not resolving to an actual site. The name is correct but make sure you are looking at the Dialogue in Wide.


----------



## Jelly817

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> The link above is http://salomon%20dialogue%20focus%20boa%20wide%20snowboard%20boots%202020/ which is not resolving to an actual site. The name is correct but make sure you are looking at the Dialogue in Wide.


Sorry. This is the boot link correctly. Looks like I got the last one lol









Salomon Dialogue Focus Boa Wide Snowboard Boots 2020


Read or share reviews of the Salomon Dialogue Focus Boa Wide Snowboard Boots 2020 or shop similar Boots




www.evo.com


----------



## Wiredsport

That's the one!


----------



## Hoven

@Wiredsport Hi, I'd like your opinion on what boots would be good for me. I measured my feet as instructed in this thread, and here are my measurements:

Left foot: length - 24.2 cm, width - 9.1 cm
Right foot: length - 24.7 cm, width - 9.7 cm

I had been using Burton Rulers Wide size 7.0, but after awhile I started banging my left big toe, and it turned black. Not fun. I'm thinking new boots are the only way to fix this? Thanks for any help!


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Hoven,

There are a few issues. 24.2 cm is Mondopoint 245 or size 6.5 in snowboard boots. The range for Mondopoint 265 is 24.1 to 245.5 so you are at the smaller sized of the range for that foot. That foot is also a standard D width (Not wide). Your right foot is mid range for Mondopoint 250 which is size 7 ad it is E width. 

The Burton Rulers are EEE width so the are three width sizes too wide for you one foot and two width sizes too wide for the other. 

This is a lot of extra room which is the most common cause of bruised toes / toenails.

There is not going to be a prefect match for your feet because of the size/width discrepancy but the Salomon Dialogue Wide (which is E width) will be a positive step. That will be the ideal fit for your right foot and 2 width sizes improved for your left.

STOKED!


----------



## Hoven

Thanks Wiredsport! I will try them out.


----------



## Wiredsport

Sweet! If the assistance provided has been helpful to you, your positive reviews on either of the sites below (or both) would be greatly appreciated. STOKED!









Wiredsport Consumer Verified Ratings & Reviews


Find the best stores, Read Real Customer Ratings and Write Reviews




www.resellerratings.com













Wiredsport is rated "Average" with 3.7 / 5 on Trustpilot


Do you agree with Wiredsport's TrustScore? Voice your opinion today and hear what 45 customers have already said.




www.trustpilot.com


----------



## Speeder

i picked up some K2 Maysis Wide boots, and have challenges with getting them tight. The front boa tightens the entire boot, while the side boa tightens a plastic insert for heel lock. Having wide feet, it seems that in order to get the top of the boot tight, the bottom of the boot gets very tight as well. I got them heat molded on the last day but didn't get much chance to test. A heads up for anyone looking at this boot.


----------



## WigMar

Speeder said:


> i picked up some K2 Maysis Wide boots, and have challenges with getting them tight. The front boa tightens the entire boot, while the side boa tightens a plastic insert for heel lock. Having wide feet, it seems that in order to get the top of the boot tight, the bottom of the boot gets very tight as well. I got them heat molded on the last day but didn't get much chance to test. A heads up for anyone looking at this boot.


Yeah, single zone boa is hard to get the fit dialed in. I've gone back to laces because it's so much easier to get the tightness dialed where you want it.

You can build up the liner where you want the boot to be tighter with some adhesive foam. I'd slowly build layers of foam up until the top gets as tight as you want and the bottom loosens up a little. Angry's bootfit 101 is a great resource. Look into wraps and tongue shims.


----------



## ducktales

deleted


----------



## Antho

Thirtytwo is going to sale a wide model next year. Hopefully it will be a high end one like a TM-3 EEE wide 🤩


----------



## ducktales

@Wiredsport I have a 10.25" long foot, 4.5" wide, which according to a few charts online puts me at a 6E. I noticed in some of wired's older posts that he uses a different chart, which would put me just above a 3E. Wired - where did you get your chart, and why is it different than most charts online?

I've tried the step on photon wide in 9, 9.5, and had 9/10 (felt almost as bad as having kidney stones) mind numbing foot pain. I've also tried the red superfeet with these boots. I'm not sure what to do from here.


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

Antho said:


> Thirtytwo is going to sale a wide model next year. Hopefully it will be a high end one like a TM-3 EEE wide [emoji2956]


This is awesome news! I’ve always wanted to try 32 but they have never been comfortable for me. 

Also, I want to send a quick thank you to @Wiredsport for being such an awesome resource and handling the recent criticisms with the utmost class. 

It’s great to see everyone getting into more properly fitting gear, especially boots, to help make riding more enjoyable and to continue advancing the sport. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adam9

Hi all, @Wiredsport - Just been measuring up for my first set of boots. Using the measuring methods you've posted before I come in at - 28.5cm length and 10.8 Width, where does this put me? Looking at one of the charts it seems like I need an E boot?


----------



## Wiredsport

Adam9 said:


> Hi all, @Wiredsport - Just been measuring up for my first set of boots. Using the measuring methods you've posted before I come in at - 28.5cm length and 10.8 Width, where does this put me? Looking at one of the charts it seems like I need an E boot?


Hi Adam,

Yes. 28.5 is Mondopoint 285 or size 10.5 US in snowboard boots. 10.8 cm is an E width at this size. The Salomon Dialogue Wide and Synapse Wide are both produced for E width. I would suggest either of those boots in size 10.5.


----------



## Adam9

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Adam,
> 
> Yes. 28.5 is Mondopoint 285 or size 10.5 US in snowboard boots. 10.8 cm is an E width at this size. The Salomon Dialogue Wide and Synapse Wide are both produced for E width. I would suggest either of those boots in size 10.5.


Much appreciated! the Salamon Hi-Fi seem to also come in Wide but don't get mentioned much, do you know much about them?


----------



## Wiredsport

Yes, I don't recommend that boot. It is not my favorite boot. It has an unusual feel and a lot of them come back as returns.


----------



## Wiredsport

ducktales said:


> @Wiredsport I have a 10.25" long foot, 4.5" wide, which according to a few charts online puts me at a 6E. I noticed in some of wired's older posts that he uses a different chart, which would put me just above a 3E. Wired - where did you get your chart, and why is it different than most charts online?
> 
> I've tried the step on photon wide in 9, 9.5, and had 9/10 (felt almost as bad as having kidney stones) mind numbing foot pain. I've also tried the red superfeet with these boots. I'm not sure what to do from here.


Sorry I missed this one!

10.25 inches is 26 cm. 26 cm is Mondopoint 260 or size 8 US in snowboard boots. 4.5 inches wide is EEEE width which is a very wide. Please posts images of all 4 of your barefoot measurements being taken. 

We only use only one chart for width:



https://www.wiredsport.com/width2.JPG


----------



## ducktales

Wiredsport said:


> Sorry I missed this one!
> 
> 10.25 inches is 26 cm. 26 cm is Mondopoint 260 or size 8 US in snowboard boots. 4.5 inches wide is EEEE width which is a very wide. Please posts images of all 4 of your barefoot measurements being taken.
> 
> We only use only one chart for width:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.wiredsport.com/width2.JPG


Hi @Wiredsport

I've attached the photos here, a bit narrower than I first measured but I wonder if my right instep is causing my outer right foot to go even further out with respect to my ankle, causing pain. Broken ankle years ago doesn't exactly help either.

Yay more gross feet photos:


----------



## Wiredsport

Please remeasure with the inside of your foot against the wall. A straight, vertical wall is needed.

For width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot.


----------



## Ndc3932

I have had boot issues my whole life and recently discovered it is probably because my feet are wide. I ordered a pair of 10.5W Burton Photon Step on boots and the pain was unbelievable, which is how I ended up here. I took some pictures of both feet. Can someone help me select the correct fitting boot. I am not afraid to spend some bucks to have the pain go away. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Wiredsport

Ndc3932 said:


> I have had boot issues my whole life and recently discovered it is probably because my feet are wide. I ordered a pair of 10.5W Burton Photon Step on boots and the pain was unbelievable, which is how I ended up here. I took some pictures of both feet. Can someone help me select the correct fitting boot. I am not afraid to spend some bucks to have the pain go away. Thanks in advance.
> View attachment 156445
> View attachment 156446
> 
> View attachment 156447
> 
> View attachment 156449


Proof that I am getting old. I can't read those measurements. Please let me know what you see.

STOKED!


----------



## Ndc3932

Ha. Sorry about that. Here are some zoomed in pics. What i see is 270mm length and 109-110 width for right foot. 264mm length and 108mm width on left foot. My right foot is the one that camps and hurts the worst.

Right Foot:

















Left foot:
















Don’t look too close. Zoomed in pics of feet aren’t the most appealing things in the world.


----------



## Wiredsport

OK, and what are your current boots?


----------



## Ndc3932

Nike Zoom Force 1 - size 10


----------



## Fahru

Hello,

I’ve had problems with my current Burton Invader boots. My feet starts to hurt really quickly, and the pain starts from my arch and continues till I can’t feel my middle toes. I have flat arch and I am thinking if it is part of the problem. 

I also realized that I have too big boots. My current boots are EU 46 but my mondo is 292mm.
I went and tried different boots sized 44.5, and those felt better. Burton Photons felt best, but like others, those were little bit tight from arch area. I think that I have normal width feet (103 mm), but flat arch makes it little bit wider in that area. 

Will it make any difference if I buy Burton Photon Wides instead, or is the width only increased in toe box area? Salesperson adviced to buy normal ones and replace the soles with customized ones where the arch support is lower.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## ducktales

Wiredsport said:


> Please remeasure with the inside of your foot against the wall. A straight, vertical wall is needed.
> 
> For width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot.


Hi @Wiredsport let me know if these work. Thanks!


----------



## Wiredsport

Ndc3932 said:


> Nike Zoom Force 1 - size 10


Hi,

27.0 cm is Mondopoint 270 or size 9 US in snowboard boots. 11.0 cm is an EEE width. I would strongly suggest the Burton Ruler Wide Burton Photon Wide in size 9. This will solve your issues.

If the assistance provided has been helpful to you, your positive reviews on either of the sites below (or both) would be greatly appreciated. STOKED!









Wiredsport Consumer Verified Ratings & Reviews


Find the best stores, Read Real Customer Ratings and Write Reviews




www.resellerratings.com












Wiredsport is rated "Average" with 3.7 / 5 on Trustpilot


Do you agree with Wiredsport's TrustScore? Voice your opinion today and hear what 45 customers have already said.




www.trustpilot.com


----------



## Wiredsport

Fahru said:


> Hello,
> 
> I’ve had problems with my current Burton Invader boots. My feet starts to hurt really quickly, and the pain starts from my arch and continues till I can’t feel my middle toes. I have flat arch and I am thinking if it is part of the problem.
> 
> I also realized that I have too big boots. My current boots are EU 46 but my mondo is 292mm.
> I went and tried different boots sized 44.5, and those felt better. Burton Photons felt best, but like others, those were little bit tight from arch area. I think that I have normal width feet (103 mm), but flat arch makes it little bit wider in that area.
> 
> Will it make any difference if I buy Burton Photon Wides instead, or is the width only increased in toe box area? Salesperson adviced to buy normal ones and replace the soles with customized ones where the arch support is lower.
> 
> Thank you in advance!


Hi,

Please do not rely on euro sizes for snowboard boots.. Those conversions are often incorrect. What is the Mondo/JP/cm size on your boot labels? 295?

STOKED!


----------



## Wiredsport

ducktales said:


> Hi @Wiredsport let me know if these work. Thanks!


You will want a size 8.5 US in the Burton Ruler Wide or Burton Photon Wide. With a heat fit and thin snowboarding socks you will find a good fit.

If the assistance provided has been helpful to you, your positive reviews on either of the sites below (or both) would be greatly appreciated. STOKED!









Wiredsport Consumer Verified Ratings & Reviews


Find the best stores, Read Real Customer Ratings and Write Reviews




www.resellerratings.com












Wiredsport is rated "Average" with 3.7 / 5 on Trustpilot


Do you agree with Wiredsport's TrustScore? Voice your opinion today and hear what 45 customers have already said.




www.trustpilot.com


----------



## Fahru

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please do not rely on euro sizes for snowboard boots.. Those conversions are often incorrect. What is the Mondo/JP/cm size on your boot labels? 295?
> 
> STOKED!


I see. Those sizes on the label are different than Burton uses today, US 12 UK 11 EUR 46.. Unfortunately there is no Mondo size written in the label and I couldn’t find any information from online since these are really old boots.


----------



## Wiredsport

Please post an image of the label.


----------



## Fahru

Wiredsport said:


> Please post an image of the label.












There is only this.


----------



## Wiredsport

Fahru said:


> View attachment 156468
> 
> 
> There is only this.


 Yes, the JPN # is Mondo (JP/CM and Mondo are all the foot measurement in cm/mm).

Your boots are Mondo 300. 292 is on the smaller side of the range for Mondo 295. You will want a standard width boot in Mondo 295 (11.5 US). 300 is too large and your boots at 44.5 Euro were almost certainly 290 or smaller which is too small.

If the assistance provided has been helpful to you, your positive reviews on either of the sites below (or both) would be greatly appreciated. STOKED!









Wiredsport Consumer Verified Ratings & Reviews


Find the best stores, Read Real Customer Ratings and Write Reviews




www.resellerratings.com












Wiredsport is rated "Average" with 3.7 / 5 on Trustpilot


Do you agree with Wiredsport's TrustScore? Voice your opinion today and hear what 45 customers have already said.




www.trustpilot.com


----------



## Fahru

Wiredsport said:


> Yes, the JPN # is Mondo (JP/CM and Mondo are all the foot measurement in cm/mm).
> 
> Your boots are Mondo 300. 292 is on the smaller side of the range for Mondo 295. You will want a standard width boot in Mondo 295 (11.5 US). 300 is too large and your boots at 44.5 Euro were almost certainly 290 or smaller which is too small.
> 
> If the assistance provided has been helpful to you, your positive reviews on either of the sites below (or both) would be greatly appreciated. STOKED!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiredsport Consumer Verified Ratings & Reviews
> 
> 
> Find the best stores, Read Real Customer Ratings and Write Reviews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.resellerratings.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiredsport is rated "Average" with 3.7 / 5 on Trustpilot
> 
> 
> Do you agree with Wiredsport's TrustScore? Voice your opinion today and hear what 45 customers have already said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.trustpilot.com


Thank you! Salesperson confirmed that those boots I tried were mondo 295 mm. Lenght was ok, but there were some hotspots on arch area.

I triple measured my feet and came to a conclusion that my left foot mondo is 289 mm and right 291 mm or very close to 290 mm. Therefore I think that 290 mm (US 11) could be the right ones. If there’s problems with the arch pain, I think I’ll try different soles.


----------



## Wiredsport

Fahru said:


> Thank you! Salesperson confirmed that those boots I tried were mondo 295 mm. Lenght was ok, but there were some hotspots on arch area.
> 
> I triple measured my feet and came to a conclusion that my left foot mondo is 289 mm and right 291 mm or very close to 290 mm. Therefore I think that 290 mm (US 11) could be the right ones. If there’s problems with the arch pain, I think I’ll try different soles.


You should post images of your 4 barefoot measurements being taken. 291 is Mondo 295. The range for each size is very small (only 5 mm and each mm matters). You had written about step ons. Are the boots that you are trying step ons?


----------



## Fahru

Wiredsport said:


> You should post images of your 4 barefoot measurements being taken. 291 is Mondo 295. The range for each size is very small (only 5 mm and each mm matters). You had written about step ons. Are the boots that you are trying step ons?


Unfortunately I didn’t have a chance to try any Step On Boots since they didn’t have any. Is there something else to consider size wise when buying Step Ons?


----------



## Ndc3932

is it possible that the Photon Step on wide is different fitting than the regular Photon Wide? I tried 10 1/2 wides in the step on and felt like my foot was on fire. I would love to try the regular Photon but worry if it fits like the step on 10 1/2 did I will still have issues. I’m also worried than by going down from 10 1/2 to 9 it will be that much tighter and poor fitting? Am I overthinking and should just get a pair of 9 Photon Wides and give them a try?



Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> 27.0 cm is Mondopoint 270 or size 9 US in snowboard boots. 11.0 cm is an EEE width. I would strongly suggest the Burton Ruler Wide Burton Photon Wide in size 9. This will solve your issues.
> 
> If the assistance provided has been helpful to you, your positive reviews on either of the sites below (or both) would be greatly appreciated. STOKED!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiredsport Consumer Verified Ratings & Reviews
> 
> 
> Find the best stores, Read Real Customer Ratings and Write Reviews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.resellerratings.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiredsport is rated "Average" with 3.7 / 5 on Trustpilot
> 
> 
> Do you agree with Wiredsport's TrustScore? Voice your opinion today and hear what 45 customers have already said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.trustpilot.com


----------



## Kijima

I am here to say that I was wrong and wiredsport was right.
I downsized my photon wides a half size to my correct mondopoint and fully expected my toes to bang on the ends of the boot but they do not. I still have some fitting to do, j bars ordered and I am going to add some foam to tongue to help lock my foot down, but I am happy with the sizing of the boot.

So thank you wiredsport


----------



## Wiredsport

Ndc3932 said:


> is it possible that the Photon Step on wide is different fitting than the regular Photon Wide? I tried 10 1/2 wides in the step on and felt like my foot was on fire. I would love to try the regular Photon but worry if it fits like the step on 10 1/2 did I will still have issues. I’m also worried than by going down from 10 1/2 to 9 it will be that much tighter and poor fitting? Am I overthinking and should just get a pair of 9 Photon Wides and give them a try?


Hi,
Step on's can be tricky. This is not related to the width itself as we hear reports of this at "normal" width as well. The manufacturer needs to build all of the supportive structure that is missing from the external binding into the boot itself. That is no small task. The hard materials that are required to do this can create pressure points and discomfort.


----------



## ducktales

Wiredsport said:


> You will want a size 8.5 US in the Burton Ruler Wide or Burton Photon Wide. With a heat fit and thin snowboarding socks you will find a good fit.
> 
> If the assistance provided has been helpful to you, your positive reviews on either of the sites below (or both) would be greatly appreciated. STOKED!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiredsport Consumer Verified Ratings & Reviews
> 
> 
> Find the best stores, Read Real Customer Ratings and Write Reviews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.resellerratings.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiredsport is rated "Average" with 3.7 / 5 on Trustpilot
> 
> 
> Do you agree with Wiredsport's TrustScore? Voice your opinion today and hear what 45 customers have already said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.trustpilot.com


Holy crap. Never have I had a pain free day of snowboarding in 10 years until these boots (8.5 Photon Wide). Didn't even need the heat fit. I had some discomfort for the first run, then loosened the bottom boa, tightened the top boa, and tightened my bindings. Huge responsiveness increase, and I rode all damn day. I couldn't believe it. Huge, huge, huge thank you. Reviews submitted.


----------



## ducktales

Ndc3932 said:


> is it possible that the Photon Step on wide is different fitting than the regular Photon Wide? I tried 10 1/2 wides in the step on and felt like my foot was on fire. I would love to try the regular Photon but worry if it fits like the step on 10 1/2 did I will still have issues. I’m also worried than by going down from 10 1/2 to 9 it will be that much tighter and poor fitting? Am I overthinking and should just get a pair of 9 Photon Wides and give them a try?


100% get the regular photon wides. I had the photon wide step ons and they hurt like hell. Couldn't make it down half a run without needing to stop. Switched to regular photon wides and never looked back.


----------



## Wiredsport

ducktales said:


> Holy crap. Never have I had a pain free day of snowboarding in 10 years until these boots (8.5 Photon Wide). Didn't even need the heat fit. I had some discomfort for the first run, then loosened the bottom boa, tightened the top boa, and tightened my bindings. Huge responsiveness increase, and I rode all damn day. I couldn't believe it. Huge, huge, huge thank you. Reviews submitted.


Thanks so much for taking the time to submit those reviews. It helps me a lot. Many thanks!


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

So stoked people are finding boots that properly fit so they can enjoy the sport as much as possible! This is amazing!


----------



## Ndc3932

ducktales said:


> 100% get the regular photon wides. I had the photon wide step ons and they hurt like hell. Couldn't make it down half a run without needing to stop. Switched to regular photon wides and never looked back.


I haven’t been able to find the Photons in my size , but did order the Rulers. I’m out of town but they arrived yesterday. Can’t wait to get home and try them on Friday.


----------



## TdiPowered

My mondo size would put me as 9.5 EE so I've never been able to buy a boot that fit perfectly and had the characteristics I wanted. My skill level has progressed significantly in the last two years to where I now feel this.

The best fitting pair of boots I remember owning was Salomon Dialogue (not even wide) in size 10s. I remember the first few rides were pretty painful but once everything was broken in, they where a joy to wear.

I own two complete setups (1 camber board setup for carving and 1 rocker/camber hybrid setup for powder and taking life mellower) the boots I have for my camber setup are RIDE Insano that I was recommended get in 10.5 for them to fit by a local board shop... which I now realize was a mistake as my toes don't even touch the tip of the boot anymore which I didn't realize until this year.

My option for board shops are limited and so going out to a place that has ALL the options and sizes for boots is impossible...


----------



## Wiredsport

TdiPowered said:


> My mondo size would put me as 9.5 EE so I've never been able to buy a boot that fit perfectly and had the characteristics I wanted. My skill level has progressed significantly in the last two years to where I now feel this.
> 
> The best fitting pair of boots I remember owning was Salomon Dialogue (not even wide) in size 10s. I remember the first few rides were pretty painful but once everything was broken in, they where a joy to wear.
> 
> I own two complete setups (1 camber board setup for carving and 1 rocker/camber hybrid setup for powder and taking life mellower) the boots I have for my camber setup are RIDE Insano that I was recommended get in 10.5 for them to fit by a local board shop... which I now realize was a mistake as my toes don't even touch the tip of the boot anymore which I didn't realize until this year.
> 
> My option for board shops are limited and so going out to a place that has ALL the options and sizes for boots is impossible...


Please post your barefoot measurements (length and width) for each foot. Please also post barefoot images of your feet bing measured. 

STOKED!


----------



## TdiPowered

Wiredsport said:


> Please post your barefoot measurements (length and width) for each foot. Please also post barefoot images of your feet bing measured.
> 
> STOKED!


Here you go! @Wiredsport 

Right foot: 27.4cm x 11.2cm
Left foot: 27.6cm x 11cm


----------



## Wiredsport

HI TD, Got it. Your larger foot is Mondopoint 280 or size 10 US in snowboard boots. Your smaller foot is Mondopoint 275 or size 9.5 US. At size 9.5 you would be EEE width. At size 10 you would be EE width. Your measurements straddle the cutoff line by 1 mm in terms of both length and width. 

My textbook suggestion for you would be the Burton Ruler Wide or Burton Photon Wide in size 10. Those are EEE width and will definitely fit.

STOKED!


----------



## TdiPowered

Wiredsport said:


> HI TD, Got it. Your larger foot is Mondopoint 280 or size 10 US in snowboard boots. Your smaller foot is Mondopoint 275 or size 9.5 US. At size 9.5 you would be EEE width. At size 10 you would be EE width. Your measurements straddle the cutoff line by 1 mm in terms of both length and width.
> 
> My textbook suggestion for you would be the Burton Ruler Wide or Burton Photon Wide in size 10. Those are EEE width and will definitely fit.
> 
> STOKED!


Thanks so much for that answer! Would you say Step On is something I could pull off with the Photon Wide Step On? Or Maybe the DC Control Step On? I like the concept of quick entry but I love the idea of that direct connection even more...!


----------



## Gabelstapler19

@Wiredsport I'm trying to get back into snowboarding after a 12 year break. That was when I moved from CO to the mid-west and just didn't want to make an effort for the hills around here. In that time I've gained a decent amount of weight (I'm around 300 lbs. now) and have ALWAYS had an issue with my super wide feet hurting since the day I stepped into snowboard boots. I headed up to WY over New Years and tried riding again, and it was as AMAZING as ever. It was like riding a bike, after a few turns I was up and going. What surprised me even more was, whatever rental boots they had there, when I asked for extra wide boots, actually fit and didn't hurt my feet. I was blown away, but didn't take down the name of the rentals they gave me (stupid, I know).

Fast forward a month, and I'm ready to get going again, even if it's on the Iowa hills. I searched all over for wide boots and decided to get some Burton Rulers in wide US10.5 because I read they were made for 3E sizing. They just arrived, and while they're tight and a little pressure pointy, I can see them getting comfortable eventually. Only now (of course) did I stumble across this thread. So I measured my feet, and here goes:
Left: 273mm by 120mm
Right: 270mm by 118mm
The ruler I used in the pictures has about 3mm before the 0mm line, so add 3mm to the measurements in the pictures.































Then only daily shoes I've ever been able to fit into are US10.5, 4E shoes. The Mondopoint sizing is blowing my mind, because it says I should be in a US9.5, but when you consider my flipper width, it gets complicated. Like I said, I "think" the Rulers will eventually work for me, width wise, but if there's a better option, I'd like to know while I can still return them! Do you have any recommendations for my super wides? There are no decent shops close by, so I can't just go try a few boots on. Thanks for all you do!


----------



## Wiredsport

TdiPowered said:


> Thanks so much for that answer! Would you say Step On is something I could pull off with the Photon Wide Step On? Or Maybe the DC Control Step On? I like the concept of quick entry but I love the idea of that direct connection even more...!


Hi,
Photon Wide Step On's should be fine with the usual caveats about step on boot comfort on some feet.

If the assistance provided has been helpful to you, your positive reviews on either of the sites below (or both) would be greatly appreciated. STOKED!









Wiredsport Consumer Verified Ratings & Reviews


Find the best stores, Read Real Customer Ratings and Write Reviews




www.resellerratings.com












Wiredsport is rated "Average" with 3.7 / 5 on Trustpilot


Do you agree with Wiredsport's TrustScore? Voice your opinion today and hear what 45 customers have already said.




www.trustpilot.com


----------



## Wiredsport

Gabelstapler19 said:


> @Wiredsport I'm trying to get back into snowboarding after a 12 year break. That was when I moved from CO to the mid-west and just didn't want to make an effort for the hills around here. In that time I've gained a decent amount of weight (I'm around 300 lbs. now) and have ALWAYS had an issue with my super wide feet hurting since the day I stepped into snowboard boots. I headed up to WY over New Years and tried riding again, and it was as AMAZING as ever. It was like riding a bike, after a few turns I was up and going. What surprised me even more was, whatever rental boots they had there, when I asked for extra wide boots, actually fit and didn't hurt my feet. I was blown away, but didn't take down the name of the rentals they gave me (stupid, I know).
> 
> Fast forward a month, and I'm ready to get going again, even if it's on the Iowa hills. I searched all over for wide boots and decided to get some Burton Rulers in wide US10.5 because I read they were made for 3E sizing. They just arrived, and while they're tight and a little pressure pointy, I can see them getting comfortable eventually. Only now (of course) did I stumble across this thread. So I measured my feet, and here goes:
> Left: 273mm by 120mm
> Right: 270mm by 118mm
> The ruler I used in the pictures has about 3mm before the 0mm line, so add 3mm to the measurements in the pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> Then only daily shoes I've ever been able to fit into are US10.5, 4E shoes. The Mondopoint sizing is blowing my mind, because it says I should be in a US9.5, but when you consider my flipper width, it gets complicated. Like I said, I "think" the Rulers will eventually work for me, width wise, but if there's a better option, I'd like to know while I can still return them! Do you have any recommendations for my super wides? There are no decent shops close by, so I can't just go try a few boots on. Thanks for all you do!


Gabel,
You are a tough one! Your Mondopint size is 275 on the one foot (US size 9.5 in snowboard boots) and 270 (US size 9 in snowboard boots). That would be quite typical but your one foot is actually 5E and the other is EEEE. Unfortunately no boots are produced for these widths. Even in the EEE Burton Wide boots you would have to go up to size 11.5 to match your width. So, what to do? A couple of imperfect options for you. In Burton Wide boots find the balance between upsizing length (as you have started to do with your 10.5's) and an acceptable (if not correct) width. You may also want to check out some of the other brands mentioned in this thread that produce (randomly) oversized widths (and often lengths) in certain models. Adidas is one, Ride is also one. I would caution that these are not designed as wide boots and while one size in the same model may be wide, another may not. This is a suggestion I would make only for someone who has no other options (5E width or similar). There will be a lot of trial and error with this option. 

If the assistance provided has been helpful to you, your positive reviews on either of the sites below (or both) would be greatly appreciated. STOKED!









Wiredsport Consumer Verified Ratings & Reviews


Find the best stores, Read Real Customer Ratings and Write Reviews




www.resellerratings.com













Wiredsport is rated "Average" with 3.7 / 5 on Trustpilot


Do you agree with Wiredsport's TrustScore? Voice your opinion today and hear what 45 customers have already said.




www.trustpilot.com


----------



## Snowdaddy

ducktales said:


> 100% get the regular photon wides. I had the photon wide step ons and they hurt like hell. Couldn't make it down half a run without needing to stop. Switched to regular photon wides and never looked back.


I have both step on and regular photon wide in the same size. I did a diy heat mold on the step on with extra material around the feet top and sides. Before the mold I couldn’t wear them more than a couple of minutes. Now they fit fine.


----------



## Gabelstapler19

Wiredsport said:


> Gabel,
> You are a tough one!


Good to know I'm "special". Thank you for your input, it is invaluable. I will have to chew through the previous posts (still trying to get back to BC (before compatibilizer )) to find which Adidas and Ride boots to look for. The one other extra bit of info I'll put out there: I have very large calves, not only because I'm fat, but also have genetically large calves. That means in my wide Rulers that I just got, the tounge on the liner just barely closes/kisses the velcro at the top. I'm guessing even if I could size down to my Mondopoint size, my calf wouldn't fit into the boot either. For now, I'm just grateful to have the hope of riding without foot pain! Thanks again!


----------



## unsuspected

@Gabelstapler19 would try to find Adidas Superstar ADV boots, heard that they have the widest last of all Adidas boots.


----------



## Gabelstapler19

unsuspected said:


> @Gabelstapler19 would try to find Adidas Superstar ADV boots, heard that they have the widest last of all Adidas boots.


Thanks for the suggestion! Any thoughts on what size I should try?


----------



## unsuspected

Gabelstapler19 said:


> Thanks for the suggestion! Any thoughts on what size I should try?


From your mondo point size and up until you find one that fits best.


----------



## E.Schnee

Hi there, 

I'm looking for a wide supportive backcountry/all-mountain boot with a grippy sole.
My feet are: L: 251 length/100 width
R: 249/ 98
I was looking at the thirtytwo jones mtb, which I only found in 25. Since I heard they run small I was thinking to upsize to 25.5 or 26 even but are not available in these sizes atm. One thoughts if 25 would be fine also with the width of my feet?

If not any other suggestions for wide backcountry boots + sizes for them?

Cheers!


----------



## E.Schnee

forgot to tag: @Wiredsport


----------



## Wiredsport

E.Schnee said:


> forgot to tag: @Wiredsport


Hi E,

You are mondopoint 255 or size 7.5 US in snowboard boots. You are EE width. Burton's Wide models are going to be your best option at EEE width. The Photon Wide and ION Wide are available in 7.5.

If the assistance provided has been helpful to you, your positive reviews on either of the sites below (or both) would be greatly appreciated. STOKED!











Wiredsport Consumer Verified Ratings & Reviews


Find the best stores, Read Real Customer Ratings and Write Reviews




www.resellerratings.com













Wiredsport is rated "Average" with 3.7 / 5 on Trustpilot


Do you agree with Wiredsport's TrustScore? Voice your opinion today and hear what 45 customers have already said.




www.trustpilot.com


----------



## E.Schnee

Wiredsport said:


> Hi E,
> 
> You are mondopoint 255 or size 7.5 US in snowboard boots. You are EE width. Burton's Wide models are going to be your best option at EEE width. The Photon Wide and ION Wide are available in 7.5.
> 
> If the assistance provided has been helpful to you, your positive reviews on either of the sites below (or both) would be greatly appreciated. STOKED!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiredsport Consumer Verified Ratings & Reviews
> 
> 
> Find the best stores, Read Real Customer Ratings and Write Reviews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.resellerratings.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiredsport is rated "Average" with 3.7 / 5 on Trustpilot
> 
> 
> Do you agree with Wiredsport's TrustScore? Voice your opinion today and hear what 45 customers have already said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.trustpilot.com


Thanks so much!! Bummer that the thritytwos won't fit! I'll probably go with the photons because of the superior sole. The next problem is they are sold out in 7.5 US all around europe!! They have some 7's and 8's left. Would you rather size up or down half a size if there would be no other possibillity?

Cheers, STOKED


----------



## Wiredsport

E.Schnee said:


> Thanks so much!! Bummer that the thritytwos won't fit! I'll probably go with the photons because of the superior sole. The next problem is they are sold out in 7.5 US all around europe!! They have some 7's and 8's left. Would you rather size up or down half a size if there would be no other possibillity?
> 
> Cheers, STOKED


I would check your measurements. If your one foot is indeed 251 then I would wait for size 7.5. If it is 250 or just under I would suggest size 7. The range for each size is only 5 mm and each mm counts.

STOKED!


----------



## TdiPowered

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> Photon Wide Step On's should be fine with the usual caveats about step on boot comfort on some feet.
> 
> If the assistance provided has been helpful to you, your positive reviews on either of the sites below (or both) would be greatly appreciated. STOKED!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiredsport Consumer Verified Ratings & Reviews
> 
> 
> Find the best stores, Read Real Customer Ratings and Write Reviews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.resellerratings.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiredsport is rated "Average" with 3.7 / 5 on Trustpilot
> 
> 
> Do you agree with Wiredsport's TrustScore? Voice your opinion today and hear what 45 customers have already said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.trustpilot.com


Thank you so much! I've done reviews on both links!


----------



## Wiredsport

TdiPowered said:


> Thank you so much! I've done reviews on both links!


Greatly Appreciated. Many thanks for taking the time to do that!


----------



## TdiPowered

@Wiredsport do you do fitting for women’s boots?

My wife has wide feet and currently wears a pair of boots that’s 1.5sizes too big...I’m kind of understanding why she complains that she’s too loose in her boots...

any suggestion? Here’s pictures of her feet, from my understanding she a size 8 (mondo 250) EEE... i don’t seem to find any wide snowboard boots for women.


----------



## Wiredsport

TdiPowered said:


> @Wiredsport do you do fitting for women’s boots?
> 
> My wife has wide feet and currently wears a pair of boots that’s 1.5sizes too big...I’m kind of understanding why she complains that she’s too loose in her boots...
> 
> any suggestion? Here’s pictures of her feet, from my understanding she a size 8 (mondo 250) EEE... i don’t seem to find any wide snowboard boots for women.


Happy to help,

You are correct that there are no wide options in female specific boots. She is a EEE width at Mondopoint 255 or size 7.5 US Men's. I would suggest the Burton Ruler WIde (men's) in size 7.5. It will be a strong option for her.

STOKED!


----------



## TdiPowered

Wiredsport said:


> Happy to help,
> 
> You are correct that there are no wide options in female specific boots. She is a EEE width at Mondopoint 255 or size 7.5 US Men's. I would suggest the Burton Ruler WIde (men's) in size 7.5. It will be a strong option for her.
> 
> STOKED!


Thank you so much! Do you know what the main differences are between women's and men's boots? are there significant differences in design from a conception standpoint or is it just different colorways?

Thanks!


----------



## Wiredsport

TdiPowered said:


> Thank you so much! Do you know what the main differences are between women's and men's boots? are there significant differences in design from a conception standpoint or is it just different colorways?
> 
> Thanks!


Hi,

Women's boots are designed around a B width vs D width for Standard men's. In some instances women's boots also have lower cuffs and narrower cuffs. Of course, women's feet vary as much as men's so these differences can work against many female riders. The Ruler Wide has a very neutral cuff height and cuff volume which makes it a great choice for females with wider feet. 

If the assistance provided has been helpful to you, your positive reviews on either of the sites below (or both) would be greatly appreciated. STOKED!









Wiredsport Consumer Verified Ratings & Reviews


Find the best stores, Read Real Customer Ratings and Write Reviews




www.resellerratings.com













Wiredsport is rated "Average" with 3.7 / 5 on Trustpilot


Do you agree with Wiredsport's TrustScore? Voice your opinion today and hear what 45 customers have already said.




www.trustpilot.com


----------



## bopgun

@Wiredsport would appreciate your help here, I'm also looking for an all-mountain/carving boot. 

My feet dimensions are:
L: 257 length/110 width
R: 260/108

Thinking about a Burton Ruler Wide or Photon Wide

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Wiredsport

bopgun said:


> @Wiredsport would appreciate your help here, I'm also looking for an all-mountain/carving boot.
> 
> My feet dimensions are:
> L: 257 length/110 width
> R: 260/108
> 
> Thinking about a Burton Ruler Wide or Photon Wide
> 
> Thank you in advance!


Hi bopgun,
Please post up images of your four barefoot measurements being taken. The above measurements put you over EEE width so I would like to confirm this before we make adjustments for that unusual issue.

STOKED!


----------



## bopgun

Thanks @Wiredsport. I'd actually measured wearing my socks, so I took those off for these pics. 

Right foot:


















Left Foot:


----------



## unsuspected

First of all you should cut those toe nails.


----------



## Newrevnorton

I was able to find a great fitting boot for my feet years ago due to this post and @Wiredsport advice. Since then, I have been wearing some Salomon Synapse Wide boots for roughly 3 seasons. Since they were nearly new, I have had a truly AWFUL time keeping the gimmicky "SpeedLaces" tightened up properly and I have rigged up ways to try to keep them tight while I watched the new models be released with the same lacing system. So I am on the hunt for a new pair and, unfortunately, the lacing system of the Synapse is still the same. So I figured we would start from scratch to see if there is a newer model boot that has emerged for us wide feet folks. Please advise and see measurements attached!


----------



## Newrevnorton

My true measurements with tape are precisely 26cm length and 10.2cm width and I am currently wearing a pair of Salomon Synapse Wides in Size 8.


----------



## Wiredsport

bopgun said:


> Thanks @Wiredsport. I'd actually measured wearing my socks, so I took those off for these pics.


Hi,
Please measure right up to the wall and show the whole foot in your images. It looks like you are adjusting for the gap on your ruler but we need the wall to correctly position your feet. We need the media side of your foot against the wall in your width images.

For width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot.

STOKED!


----------



## Wiredsport

Newrevnorton said:


> My true measurements with tape are precisely 26cm length and 10.2cm width and I am currently wearing a pair of Salomon Synapse Wides in Size 8.


Hi,
10.2 cm width is actually in the middle of the range for EE width, which is wider than the Synapse wide is designed for. While no brands produce for EE width, Burton does produce their Wide models for EEE. The Photon Wide will be an excellent choice.


----------



## Kesserendrel

Joining the party. I hit 40 last summer and it seems like nothing is cutting it right now...

I should note I was really surprised to see the suggestion for a mondo 27.5, because in ski boots I wear 26.5 and in snowboard boots I have generally worn 9s (27.0). When I last had 9.5s I had to really take up a lot of volume in back to avoid heel lift. I do definitely want "performance" fit, but also not to have to soak my feet every day...

Current boots are Ride Lasso Pro Wides in 9 that I LOATHE because of the single boa. The forefoot continuously tightens and the shin continuously loosens with every toeside turn. So I want either a trad or speedlace or true double boa. Actually if anybody made a triple boa boot in wide, that's what I'd get...


----------



## Wiredsport

Kesserendrel said:


> Joining the party. I hit 40 last summer and it seems like nothing is cutting it right now...
> 
> I should note I was really surprised to see the suggestion for a mondo 27.5, because in ski boots I wear 26.5 and in snowboard boots I have generally worn 9s (27.0). When I last had 9.5s I had to really take up a lot of volume in back to avoid heel lift. I do definitely want "performance" fit, but also not to have to soak my feet every day...
> 
> Current boots are Ride Lasso Pro Wides in 9 that I LOATHE because of the single boa. The forefoot continuously tightens and the shin continuously loosens with every toeside turn. So I want either a trad or speedlace or true double boa. Actually if anybody made a triple boa boot in wide, that's what I'd get...


I will be happy to help. Please measure your feet using this method:

Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters). For width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot.

STOKED!


----------



## bopgun

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> Please measure right up to the wall and show the whole foot in your images. It looks like you are adjusting for the gap on your ruler but we need the wall to correctly position your feet. We need the media side of your foot against the wall in your width images.
> 
> For width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot.
> 
> STOKED!


Here's my feet per the photo instructions.

Left Foot: 9.75 inches/247.65mm (length), 3.75 inches/95.25 mm


















Right Foot: 9.75 inches/247.65mm (length), 3.875 inches/98.425mm


----------



## Wiredsport

bopgun said:


> Here's my feet per the photo instructions.
> Left Foot: 9.75 inches/247.65mm (length), 3.75 inches/95.25 mm
> Right Foot: 9.75 inches/247.65mm (length), 3.875 inches/98.425mm


Thanks,
Please measure width again with your tape right at the wide spot. That will allow us to get accurate width measurements.

STOKED!


----------



## Josh Han

@Wiredsport, I am so excited to have found this like-minded wide-footed community, and get your expert opinion on snowboard boot sizing! As my photos hopefully demonstrate, it’s been a constant challenge to find footwear that fit my wide flat feet, and that challenge is rearing its ugly head again here.

I’ve ridden two days with the Burton Photon Wide 9.5sz. The shop helped me heat mold them, and suggested I try them out and exchange/return them if needed. I’m wondering if I should consider sz 9, as well as venture farther to try out other wide options like the Maysis. I’m quite new to snowboarding, so not so confident in my views, but I’d say it feels a bit too tight in the middle while walking around the house and also something I notice while sitting on the lift. That said, after taking them off after two days of riding my feet did not hurt. Thank you!

*Right foot*


























*Left foot*


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Josh,

I will be happy to help. Please take 4 new images showing your whole foot, the wall, and your measuring tape. Please also take both width measurements with your medial side against the wall. For width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot.


----------



## Josh Han

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Josh,
> 
> I will be happy to help. Please take 4 new images showing your whole foot, the wall, and your measuring tape. Please also take both width measurements with your medial side against the wall. For width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot.


Forgive me for straying a bit from your directions, but I included a 3rd “bonus” zoomed in photo for each foot where I used my camera level to take it perfectly parallel with the ground. (I thought it might make it more accurate to read the measuring tape from straight down.)

Right foot:




















Left foot:


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi,

Your larger foot is Mondopoint 270 or size 9 US in snowboard boots. Your smaller foot is Mondopoint 260 or size 8 US. You are an EEE width. I would suggest the Burton Ruler Wide or Photon Wide in size 9. 

STOKED!


----------



## Josh Han

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> Your larger foot is Mondopoint 270 or size 9 US in snowboard boots. Your smaller foot is Mondopoint 260 or size 8 US. You are an EEE width. I would suggest the Burton Ruler Wide or Photon Wide in size 9.
> 
> STOKED!


Thank you! Sounds like you think I should stay in the Burton line.

I was thinking of trying out Burton’s Step On version of the Photon boot, which fortunately comes in wide too, but this time buying sz 9 based on your advice (Men's Burton Photon Step On BOA® Snowboard Boot - Wide | Burton.com Winter 2021). The SO version still falls into your suggestion, right?


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Josh, Yes, but with the Caveat that sep in/step oin boots are more likely to create more instances of pressure points and discomfort.

If the assistance provided has been helpful to you, your positive reviews on either of the sites below (or both) would be greatly appreciated. STOKED!











Wiredsport Consumer Verified Ratings & Reviews


Find the best stores, Read Real Customer Ratings and Write Reviews




www.resellerratings.com













Wiredsport is rated "Average" with 3.7 / 5 on Trustpilot


Do you agree with Wiredsport's TrustScore? Voice your opinion today and hear what 45 customers have already said.




www.trustpilot.com


----------



## bopgun

Wiredsport said:


> Thanks,
> Please measure width again with your tape right at the wide spot. That will allow us to get accurate width measurements.
> 
> STOKED!


OK - used a measuring device at my local ski boot place. 

Right Foot: 245 length & 110 width









Left Foot: 245 length & 105 width


----------



## CyanideDN

@Wiredsport, 

I'm an intermediate rider who does just groomed runs, no parks or backcountry. My typical usage is rental Burton boots size 9.5 with mixed result (pressure point or cramping a few hours in). Very excited to look for my very own set of boots (probably medium flex), but I have wide & flat feet so looking for suggestions into what boots I should get. 

I've taken some pictures and per my read the measurements are below (feel free to correct me if they're wrong):

*Left foot*
Length: 10 1/16 (10.0625) inches = 25.56 centimeters
Width: 3 3/4 (3.75) inches = 9.525 centimeters

*Right foot*
Length: 10 1/8 (10.125) inches = 25.72 centimeters
Width: 4 1/8 inches = 10.4775 centimeters

Also does BOA or traditional lacing make a difference in term of boot fit/comfort?


----------



## Wiredsport

bopgun said:


> OK - used a measuring device at my local ski boot place.
> 
> Right Foot: 245 length & 110 width
> View attachment 157816
> 
> 
> Left Foot: 245 length & 105 width
> View attachment 157817


Hi Bop,
I don't love those devices but you are going to be Mondopoint 245 or size 6.5 US in snowboard boots. You are going to be over a EEE width (likely 5 E) and sadly no boots are designed at this length and width. This going to take some trial and error. Have a look at the chart below. You an see that a EEE width at 6.5 maxes out at 104 mm. There are really no perfect answers for this situation. I personally would try a Burton Photon Wide in size 6.5 (EEE width) and would work my way up in size form there.

STOKED!



https://www.wiredsport.com/width2.JPG


----------



## Wiredsport

CyanideDN said:


> @Wiredsport,
> 
> I'm an intermediate rider who does just groomed runs, no parks or backcountry. My typical usage is rental Burton boots size 9.5 with mixed result (pressure point or cramping a few hours in). Very excited to look for my very own set of boots (probably medium flex), but I have wide & flat feet so looking for suggestions into what boots I should get.
> 
> I've taken some pictures and per my read the measurements are below (feel free to correct me if they're wrong):
> 
> *Left foot*
> Length: 10 1/16 (10.0625) inches = 25.56 centimeters
> Width: 3 3/4 (3.75) inches = 9.525 centimeters
> 
> *Right foot*
> Length: 10 1/8 (10.125) inches = 25.72 centimeters
> Width: 4 1/8 inches = 10.4775 centimeters
> 
> Also does BOA or traditional lacing make a difference in term of boot fit/comfort?
> 
> View attachment 157871
> 
> View attachment 157873
> 
> View attachment 157872
> 
> View attachment 157874


Hi Cy,

I really do appreciate the creative measurements in this post! We are going to need you to find a normal wall however without molding. Many thanks!

Please measure your feet using this method:



Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters). For width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot.


----------



## SEWiShred

What about my feet? I am currently in size 11.5 K2 Maysis Wide boots, they feel ok for width but they feel like they could be shorter. They are completely smoked, I've had them for two years too which doesn't help, and I ride them a lot. This week I rode over 60 miles. 

I figured 10.75in for my longest foot and my width is about 4.5in. Am I wrong in thinking something like a size 10 Burton Photon or Ruler since those are the widest boots you can get? I've always been width-bound with my boots, but I think the Maysis helped a lot with the Conda. Probably photons given how I liked the Maysis flex and how it felt. My Maysis are kind of packing over the side of the soles from my feet being too wide. I don't know where I could go and try some on in the Chicagoland/Madison/Milwaukee area. I tried Les Moise, and they're awesome there, but I think they only carried Maysis Wide for wide boots. 

I started on size 13s because of my width, then eventually worked down to 11.5w but I feel like after lurking these threads a lot I could go even smaller. Which would be awesome because I keep booting out a lot. My legs are freaky strong with all sorts of muscles popping out all over so I need them to be pretty stiff.


----------



## Wiredsport

SEWiShred said:


> What about my feet? I am currently in size 11.5 K2 Maysis Wide boots, they feel ok for width but they feel like they could be shorter. They are completely smoked, I've had them for two years too which doesn't help, and I ride them a lot. This week I rode over 60 miles.
> 
> I figured 10.75in for my longest foot and my width is about 4.5in. Am I wrong in thinking something like a size 10 Burton Photon or Ruler since those are the widest boots you can get? I've always been width-bound with my boots, but I think the Maysis helped a lot with the Conda. Probably photons given how I liked the Maysis flex and how it felt. My Maysis are kind of packing over the side of the soles from my feet being too wide. I don't know where I could go and try some on in the Chicagoland/Madison/Milwaukee area. I tried Les Moise, and they're awesome there, but I think they only carried Maysis Wide for wide boots.
> 
> I started on size 13s because of my width, then eventually worked down to 11.5w but I feel like after lurking these threads a lot I could go even smaller. Which would be awesome because I keep booting out a lot. My legs are freaky strong with all sorts of muscles popping out all over so I need them to be pretty stiff.


Hi Sewishred,

10.75 inches (27.3 cm) is Mondopoint 273 or size 9.5 US in snowboard boots. 4.5 inches is EEE width which does require very specific wide boots. The Burton Ruler Wide and Burton Photon wide are both great choices. 

PS, I cannot read your measurements well. If you would like to post up clear 4 images showing each foot, length and width. Please also show the ruler clearly and the wall.

STOKED!


----------



## CyanideDN

@Wiredsport 

Here's my second attempt using a wall without molding. My foot is definitely flushed against the ground & the wall. Hope this works!

























































Wiredsport said:


> Hi Cy,
> 
> I really do appreciate the creative measurements in this post! We are going to need you to find a normal wall however without molding. Many thanks!
> 
> Please measure your feet using this method:
> 
> 
> 
> Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters). For width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot.


----------



## Wiredsport

CyanideDN said:


> @Wiredsport
> 
> Here's my second attempt using a wall without molding. My foot is definitely flushed against the ground & the wall. Hope this works!


Hi Cy,

You are Mondopoint 260 or size 8 US in snowboard boots. You are an EEE width which requires a specific Wide boot. I would suggest either the Burton Ruler Wide or the Burton Photon Wide in size 8.

If the assistance provided has been helpful to you, your positive reviews on either of the sites below (or both) would be greatly appreciated. STOKED!









Wiredsport Consumer Verified Ratings & Reviews


Find the best stores, Read Real Customer Ratings and Write Reviews




www.resellerratings.com












Wiredsport is rated "Average" with 3.7 / 5 on Trustpilot


Do you agree with Wiredsport's TrustScore? Voice your opinion today and hear what 45 customers have already said.




www.trustpilot.com


----------



## CyanideDN

@Wiredsport 

Thank you for your feedback. I also went to the local REI store and used they helped me measure with their tool at a Mondopoint 270 or size 9 US when I'm standing upright and weight-bearing. 

The picture I took and the measurement you gave me are for when I was non-standing and non-weight-bearing. Does this affect the actual size boot I should be targeting? Also will going for 8 US size boot allow room for the boot to pack out? 







Wiredsport said:


> Hi Cy,
> 
> You are Mondopoint 260 or size 8 US in snowboard boots. You are an EEE width which requires a specific Wide boot. I would suggest either the Burton Ruler Wide or the Burton Photon Wide in size 8.
> 
> If the assistance provided has been helpful to you, your positive reviews on either of the sites below (or both) would be greatly appreciated. STOKED!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiredsport Consumer Verified Ratings & Reviews
> 
> 
> Find the best stores, Read Real Customer Ratings and Write Reviews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.resellerratings.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiredsport is rated "Average" with 3.7 / 5 on Trustpilot
> 
> 
> Do you agree with Wiredsport's TrustScore? Voice your opinion today and hear what 45 customers have already said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.trustpilot.com


----------



## Wiredsport

CyanideDN said:


> @Wiredsport
> 
> Thank you for your feedback. I also went to the local REI store and used they helped me measure with their tool at a Mondopoint 270 or size 9 US when I'm standing upright and weight-bearing.
> 
> The picture I took and the measurement you gave me are for when I was non-standing and non-weight-bearing. Does this affect the actual size boot I should be targeting? Also will going for 8 US size boot allow room for the boot to pack out?


Hi,
I took into account the fact that you were not standing. Typically I would have had you shoot these again but your actual measurements (non weighted) were on the smaller side for 8 (one foot is 7.5). You would not be a 9. Please reshoot these standing to confirm. You will not want to go by an alternate foot tool. 

STOKED!


----------



## CyanideDN

@Wiredsport 

You are correct. Remeasuring with standing/weighted got me at 26.00cm and 26.30cm respectively for L/R foot, so yes a size 8 US boot size per your recommendation. 




Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> I took into account the fact that you were not standing. Typically I would have had you shoot these again but your actual measurements (non weighted) were on the smaller side for 8 (one foot is 7.5). You would not be a 9. Please reshoot these standing to confirm. You will not want to go by an alternate foot tool.
> 
> STOKED!


----------



## Wiredsport

CyanideDN said:


> @Wiredsport
> 
> You are correct. Remeasuring with standing/weighted got me at 26.00cm and 26.30cm respectively for L/R foot, so yes a size 8 US boot size per your recommendation.


26.3 would be size 8.5 US but I would like to see that measurement to confirm.


----------



## CyanideDN

@Wiredsport 

I took these pictures again standing up with weight bearing.





























Wiredsport said:


> 26.3 would be size 8.5 US but I would like to see that measurement to confirm.


----------



## Wiredsport

Size 8!

Stoked!


----------



## CyanideDN

Wiredsport said:


> Size 8!
> 
> Stoked!



Thank you. Time to go shopping for size 8 boots!


----------



## Wiredsport

CyanideDN said:


> Thank you. Time to go shopping for size 8 boots!


Hah! True enough. Keep in mind that they need to be EEE width. My suggestion is for the Burton Wide boots only. Almost all other models will not work. We need to match both length and Width. 

STOKED!


----------



## SEWiShred

Thanks for the help Wired, once I weighted my foot I ended up very close to 11in exactly. Using your tool I think that puts me at 10.5/10, pretty much right on the line. Width weighted was about 4.5inches again. Sounds like Photon Wide 10.5 is what I'll be going for. I'm stoked, I can finally stop booting out all the time when I'm carving, 10.5 burtons are going to be small imprints, especially compared to the K2 Maysis.


----------



## Wiredsport

SEWiShred said:


> Thanks for the help Wired, once I weighted my foot I ended up very close to 11in exactly. Using your tool I think that puts me at 10.5/10, pretty much right on the line. Width weighted was about 4.5inches again. Sounds like Photon Wide 10.5 is what I'll be going for. I'm stoked, I can finally stop booting out all the time when I'm carving, 10.5 burtons are going to be small imprints, especially compared to the K2 Maysis.


Hi Sewi,

11 inches would be size 10 not size 10.5. Please do post up your four barefoot measurements being taken. It is worth getting this right.

STOKED!


----------



## Ruka

Hi @Wiredsport !

I was wondering if I could get some help figuring out what boot size to go with as my right foot is a bit wide, but my left foot is a bit long (but not wide I think?)

Right foot:
Width: 99.5mm
Length: 269mm

Left foot:
Width: 97mm
Length: 271.5mm

Here are the pictures with a ruler, though add 3mm to the ruler measurements to account for it not starting at 0
Right

















Left:

















Ruler for reference










Appreciate any help!


----------



## Wiredsport

Ruka said:


> Hi @Wiredsport !
> 
> I was wondering if I could get some help figuring out what boot size to go with as my right foot is a bit wide, but my left foot is a bit long (but not wide I think?)
> 
> Right foot:
> Width: 99.5mm
> Length: 269mm
> 
> Left foot:
> Width: 97mm
> Length: 271.5mm
> 
> Here are the pictures with a ruler, though add 3mm to the ruler measurements to account for it not starting at 0


Hi Ruka,

You are Mondopoint 275 or size 9.5 US in snowboard boots. These images show a standard D width. Your wider foot is at the top of the range (99 mm) for D width but does not appear to be exceeding it. 

STOKED!


----------



## Ruka

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Ruka,
> 
> You are Mondopoint 275 or size 9.5 US in snowboard boots. These images show a standard D width. Your wider foot is at the top of the range (99 mm) for D width but does not appear to be exceeding it.
> 
> STOKED!


Oh okay didn't know if the extra 0.5mm put me over 😅

But thank you so much! I'm stoked to get such a quick reply 😊


----------



## Wiredsport

Happy to help.

If the assistance provided has been helpful to you, your positive reviews on either of the sites below (or both) would be greatly appreciated. STOKED!









Wiredsport Consumer Verified Ratings & Reviews


Find the best stores, Read Real Customer Ratings and Write Reviews




www.resellerratings.com












Wiredsport is rated "Average" with 3.7 / 5 on Trustpilot


Do you agree with Wiredsport's TrustScore? Voice your opinion today and hear what 45 customers have already said.




www.trustpilot.com


----------



## Gabelstapler19

Since this thread was so much help to me, I thought I would add my experience looking for wide boots. If you go back a few pages, you can find my exact measurements, but the short of it is, I have 4E, almost 5E shoes with a Mondopoint of 275. I have to upsize to get anything close to something that will not cause me constant pain. All of these were bought in 10.5 US, and were bought online because nowhere within 3 hours of me had any selection of boots, let alone wide boots.

Nidecker Triton
Pros:

Dual Boas
Soft Liner
Stiff
Wider than expected (at least 2E, maybe 3E)
Seem well made

Cons:

Most heal lift
Heavier
Outsole not very grippy

Burton Rulers Wide
Pros:

Dual zone Speed Laces
Light
Decent heal hold
OK grip on outsole

Cons:

Construction a little cheap feeling
Weird pressure points on top of foot
Hurt most just wearing around the house (feet went numb the fastest)
Boring Design

Adidas Superstar
Pros:

Most comfortable liner
Widest toe box (fit my 4Es pretty well)
Look cool
Tradition laces: customizable (see cons)
Great heal hold
Calf straps

Cons:

Traditional laces: tiny bows/not long enough, inconsistent pressure, fat guy bending over to lace
Longest = looser than I expected
Poor outsole traction/durability (mostly EVA foam)

Adidas Response 3MC ADV
Pros:

Dual Boas
Nice liner
Wide toe box, but not wide enough (probably between E and EE)
Great heal hold

Cons:

Not as wide as I needed
Hot spots of top of foot
Plain looking
OK outsole traction/durability (blend of EVA foam and Continental Rubber)

Tactical Lexicon ADV Boots
Pros:

Look cool
Don't know, couldn't get my feet in them

Cons:

I couldn't get my feet past the ankle gap they have sewed in them, just simply too tight
I pulled a liner out and just the liner felt much tighter than the other Adidas boots I tried

In the end, I bought the Adidas Superstars in a 10 US which, before this thread, I would have never even considered "downsizing" from my normal shoes size of 10.5. I had them heat molded, and even though I still have some pain while waiting in line or sitting on the lift, I have high hopes for a good fit once they break in more.

Other thoughts: check what the return policy is when you buy them online. Adidas has free returns and frequent sales (or discounts if you sign up for the free "membership" program). Burton charges $8 shipping, but otherwise was easy. I got the Nideckers from Amazon, which also had free returns (but not always, depending on who the vendor is). 

Hope that's helpful to some of you, good luck!


----------



## E.Schnee

I would also like to share my experience with the Burton Photon Wide. To make things short, the build quality is not acceptable and they are not actually a wide specific boot!

Burton claims their wide boots are made for feet with EEE width, so that should not have been a problem with my feet which are EE. However with these boots I could barely make half a run before the pain had me sit down. This did not change after I remolded them twice. Here is why I think this happened.

The only thing they changed for their wide specific boots is that they cut out a piece of the liner where your big toe sits and on the other side where your small toe sits and replaced it with neoprene. The shell of the boot is exactly the same as your regular Burton shoe. This liner will fit feet that are widest at your toes and then have average width mid-feet. My feet however stay wide until the mid-foot around 3cm in front of the ankle. This foot-shape did not work well with the photon wides. 

The neopren mod can be done on any other non wide specific boot yourself. I even claim it is better to do it yourself because you can customize the length of the neoprene patch to your feet! With that the liner is wide where you actually need it. If you have leather snowboard boots the shell should also be nicely moldable with methods they use to stretch out ski boot shells. I might try that next paired with a regular liner.

I think there are also several downsides to the neoprene method. Neopren is not heatmoldable and therefore does not conform to your foot as a proper liner should. Also because it is thinner it will make stitching and uneven structures on the inside of the boot more noticeable thus creating hotspots. Also the transition from neoprene to liner material can be noticeable.

Would be nice to hear opinions on mods on liners from other people! Any other people with feet that stay wide? Have you found a boot that fits this type of foot?

PS: Also the build quality of the photons are really bad. I had to get new ones with a warranty claim. The middle of the outsole, where there is no vibram rubber, the midsole completely squashed creating a ledge on the inside. The second pair held up for a week more but the same with is happening again. The outer material is also not made to last a full season. Especially if you consider hiking in them.


----------



## mcash7709

I second this petition. I have 3e/4e feet. Luckily the K2 Maysis Wide fit me well, just needed a slight heel lift. However, in a sport where footwear fitment is very important, I’d like to see more options also. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiredsport

E.Schnee said:


> I would also like to share my experience with the Burton Photon Wide. To make things short, the build quality is not acceptable and they are not actually a wide specific boot!
> 
> Burton claims their wide boots are made for feet with EEE width, so that should not have been a problem with my feet which are EE. However with these boots I could barely make half a run before the pain had me sit down. This did not change after I remolded them twice. Here is why I think this happened.
> 
> The only thing they changed for their wide specific boots is that they cut out a piece of the liner where your big toe sits and on the other side where your small toe sits and replaced it with neoprene. The shell of the boot is exactly the same as your regular Burton shoe. This liner will fit feet that are widest at your toes and then have average width mid-feet. My feet however stay wide until the mid-foot around 3cm in front of the ankle. This foot-shape did not work well with the photon wides.
> 
> The neopren mod can be done on any other non wide specific boot yourself. I even claim it is better to do it yourself because you can customize the length of the neoprene patch to your feet! With that the liner is wide where you actually need it. If you have leather snowboard boots the shell should also be nicely moldable with methods they use to stretch out ski boot shells. I might try that next paired with a regular liner.
> 
> I think there are also several downsides to the neoprene method. Neopren is not heatmoldable and therefore does not conform to your foot as a proper liner should. Also because it is thinner it will make stitching and uneven structures on the inside of the boot more noticeable thus creating hotspots. Also the transition from neoprene to liner material can be noticeable.
> 
> Would be nice to hear opinions on mods on liners from other people! Any other people with feet that stay wide? Have you found a boot that fits this type of foot?
> 
> PS: Also the build quality of the photons are really bad. I had to get new ones with a warranty claim. The middle of the outsole, where there is no vibram rubber, the midsole completely squashed creating a ledge on the inside. The second pair held up for a week more but the same with is happening again. The outer material is also not made to last a full season. Especially if you consider hiking in them.


Hi Schnee,

Do you have the Step On version? Please post up your 4 barefoot measurements and the boot size that you purchased so we can help.


----------



## Wiredsport

mcash7709 said:


> I second this petition. I have 3e/4e feet. Luckily the K2 Maysis Wide fit me well, just needed a slight heel lift. However, in a sport where footwear fitment is very important, I’d like to see more options also.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Mcash,

Please post your foot sizes. There should not be a range for either length or width. 

Please measure your feet using this method:

Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters). For width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot.

STOKED!


----------



## E.Schnee

Has anyone experience with the Ride Lasso Pro wide? If yes would you say the 8/10 flex rating is accurate? Seems like decent option for wide feet even tho the Ride Fuse would be even nicer to have as a wide option.


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

Boot shopping again for this season and I love to see more wide versions are being made available, especially by Burton. 

I’m sick of having to use a medium/soft flex boot just because my feet are wide. I’m looking forward to trying the Ion wide (Burton’s toe box works well for me), but I think I will also compare those to the Salomon Synapse and some Adidas that was mentioned above (though, less excited about those, and I’m almost certain they won’t be as stiff). 

Can’t believe how much the Ion costs now, though. Yikes! 

Happy boot-fitting, all! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unsuspected

If you want a stiff wideish boot Adidas Acerra is a good choice depending on the fit for your feet.
Will be a 32 TM-2 double boa wide for this season.


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

unsuspected said:


> If you want a stiff wideish boot Adidas Acerra is a good choice depending on the fit for your feet.
> Will be a 32 TM-2 double boa wide for this season.


This is great news! It sounds like the boot manufacturers have heard our calls! 

I always wanted to get into a 32, but never wide enough. 

At some point I’ll have to get around to updating the original post with all the new wide options. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

Calling all wide-footers, 

It’s time to update the original post and I need your help. With more wide options to choose from, I’d like to showcase all the models available for those trying to find their ideal [wide] boot. 

Here are the specifics we need:

Manufacturer
Model 
Width size (E-EEE, etc) 
Lace type 
Flex 

Please feel free to post up brands you have tried or personally know a lot about. I want to avoid any speculation on info such as width size and flex. Personal anecdotes can definitely help, but I’d like to stick to what the brand itself is saying about their product(s). 

Lastly, I’d like to once again thank @Wiredsport; for helping so many snowboarders get into the correct gear. You are doing the SnowLord’s work.  

I’d also like to thank the community for really pushing for more wide models. I firmly believe you all have helped create a larger market for wide snowboard boots. This is invaluable to the sport. As we know, correctly sized snowboard boots are one of the most important aspects when it comes to shredding. Thank you for all your contributions. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smellysell

I have K2 Maysis wide, not sure what they say as far as how wide they are, but my Nitro Ventures (that aren't branded as wides) are wider. So much for no anecdotal evidence! 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

smellysell said:


> I have K2 Maysis wide, not sure what they say as far as how wide they are, but my Nitro Ventures (that aren't branded as wides) are wider. So much for no anecdotal evidence!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Haha! Definitely hear ya! 

Of course, personal experience definitely matters, especially since a lot of the websites don’t have their widths specified. But I hope we can somehow dial in widths as a collective even if the information isn’t readily available. Maybe Wired can give his two cents on the widths of the brands if he knows. 

Or, at the very least, maybe we can try and specify where the boot is wide (heel, mid, toe box). 

Of course, any and all suggestions on how to tackle that issue is more than welcome! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

Anyone able to tell me what specific E width I am? 

267mm (mondo 26.7, 9US) 

Width 107mm (4.21in). 

Am I EE, EEE or EEEE? I’m having a hard time finding the EE-EEEE conversion for my boot size (8.5US). Would love to try a couple of brands. 

Also, does anyone have a more robust width conversion? The one on in the OP is decent but limited. 

Thanks in advance! 

_edit_ 

My apologies, a monda 26.7 makes me a 9US, not an 8.5US. Edited this post to reflect that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unsuspected

Matty_B_Bop said:


> Anyone able to tell me what specific E width I am?
> 
> 267mm (mondo 26.7, 8.5US)
> 
> Width 107mm (4.21in).
> 
> Am I EE, EEE or EEEE? I’m having a hard time finding the EE-EEEE conversion for my boot size (8.5US). Would love to try a couple of brands.
> 
> Also, does anyone have a more robust width conversion? The one on in the OP is decent but limited.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


According to Wired's width chart you are EE. Your Mondopoint 26,7 is a size 9US.


----------



## unsuspected

Will be Burton Ion Wide for this season.


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

unsuspected said:


> Will be Burton Ion Wide for this season.


Thanks a lot! Re-measured I am a 26.7. Been riding 8.5 Burton Rulers for the most part with no problems, but I did lose my left big toenail. So it must have been a touch too small. I thought it was because of the soft flex of the ruler, so my foot had a little more play (despite being locked into the heel). My right foot was completely fine. I ended up getting a second pair of 9s and would ride the 9 on my left and the 8.5 on my right. The 9 was still hitting my big toe a little bit, but not as bad. Again, Ruler Wide, so I attributed it to being the softer boot. But maybe it’s because I’m an EE rather than EEE, which is what Burton uses. Thoughts? 

Looks like I can try out a few different boots now since I’m only EE rather than EEE. 

I’m definitely eying up the Burton Ion in a wide as my first choice, but I may try the K2 Maysis and Salomon Synapse. 

Anyone have experience with those two? Looking for a stiff boot. 

Lastly, are stock levels going to be coming back this season, or have they been capped again with COVID? Seems like there’s very little stock on anything as we head into the fall season. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smellysell

Matty_B_Bop said:


> Thanks a lot! Re-measured I am a 26.7. Been riding 8.5 Burton Rulers for the most part with no problems, but I did lose my left big toenail. So it must have been a touch too small. I thought it was because of the soft flex of the ruler, so my foot had a little more play (despite being locked into the heel). My right foot was completely fine. I ended up getting a second pair of 9s and would ride the 9 on my left and the 8.5 on my right. The 9 was still hitting my big toe a little bit, but not as bad. Again, Ruler Wide, so I attributed it to being the softer boot. But maybe it’s because I’m an EE rather than EEE, which is what Burton uses. Thoughts?
> 
> Looks like I can try out a few different boots now since I’m only EE rather than EEE.
> 
> I’m definitely eying up the Burton Ion in a wide as my first choice, but I may try the K2 Maysis and Salomon Synapse.
> 
> Anyone have experience with those two? Looking for a stiff boot.
> 
> Lastly, are stock levels going to be coming back this season, or have they been capped again with COVID? Seems like there’s very little stock on anything as we head into the fall season.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have both of those boots, the Salomon is wider and stiffer. Not sure how they even call the Maysis a wide. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

smellysell said:


> I have both of those boots, the Salomon is wider and stiffer. Not sure how they even call the Maysis a wide.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Good to know! Thank you! 

I ended up getting the Ion Wide in a 9. They only had 3 left so I wanted to jump on them. I think I will still try the Synapse wide as well to see what I like more. 

Thank you for the info! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unsuspected

I went all Adidas. Have a pair of Tacticals ADV and got a new pair of Acerras last season. After some bootfiting they are sweet.
Have almost identical as you, 264mm/267mm and 107mm/108mm but have skinny ankles and heels. Bunions on both feet and sides.


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

unsuspected said:


> I went all Adidas. Have a pair of Tacticals ADV and got a new pair of Acerras last season. After some bootfiting they are sweet.
> Have almost identical as you, 264mm/267mm and 107mm/108mm but have skinny ankles and heels. Bunions on both feet and sides.


Hell yeah! 

How stiff are the ADV and Acerras? I’m assuming you went with the 9? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buller_scott

Just a thought.

I'm size 11 shoes (for the most part), size 10 snowboard boots in WIDE - specifically, Salomon (I ripped their quicklace system) and Burton Ruler W (same size 10, but seem to be lighter and more low profile).

If anyone cares to know, the Burton liners are more friendly to "footbed-less" riding than any other liner i've ridden.

Case in point - Footprint Gamechangers, as good as they are, could not solve my support issues.

Treadlabs 3/4 insoles, however, DID.

With my experience of Burton liners, you can remove the whole insole, size down a half, get that 3/4 insole in there, and be happy.

Just my 2c. Oh and yes, I DID lose a nail in experimenting all of this.


----------



## smellysell

buller_scott said:


> Just a thought.
> 
> I'm size 11 shoes (for the most part), size 10 snowboard boots in WIDE - specifically, Salomon (I ripped their quicklace system) and Burton Ruler W (same size 10, but seem to be lighter and more low profile).
> 
> If anyone cares to know, the Burton liners are more friendly to "footbed-less" riding than any other liner i've ridden.
> 
> Case in point - Footprint Gamechangers, as good as they are, could not solve my support issues.
> 
> Treadlabs 3/4 insoles, however, DID.
> 
> With my experience of Burton liners, you can remove the whole insole, size down a half, get that 3/4 insole in there, and be happy.
> 
> Just my 2c. Oh and yes, I DID lose a nail in experimenting all of this.


Do 3/4 insoles not have the toe part? Never heard of such witchcraft! 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## unsuspected

Matty_B_Bop said:


> Hell yeah!
> 
> How stiff are the ADV and Acerras? I’m assuming you went with the 9?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Tacticals are mid-stiff like 6-7/10 and Acerras stiff 8/10 or maybe a 9 for someone that isn't fat as me.
MP265 in the Tacticals with blue nails before I had some serious bootfiting done and MP270 for the Acerras, nothing done to them yet. Have(or had this season) one of Swedens best boot fitters living 5min walk from home but hes asking me about which boots are super soft since he does mainly ski boots.


----------



## buller_scott

smellysell said:


> Do 3/4 insoles not have the toe part? Never heard of such witchcraft!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Yeah they lose the part under the ball of your foot and toes. These are the ones








Perhaps not the thread for it, but I've tried quite a lot - from various insoles available at the chemist, to various Superfeet, to various orthotics from medical supply stores, to Birkenstock insoles, various models of Formthotics and Talarmades, Footprint Gamechangers etc.

For my X-high arch, overpronating wide feet, these Tread Labs shit on all of the above.


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

unsuspected said:


> The Tacticals are mid-stiff like 6-7/10 and Acerras stiff 8/10 or maybe a 9 for someone that isn't fat as me.
> MP265 in the Tacticals with blue nails before I had some serious bootfiting done and MP270 for the Acerras, nothing done to them yet. Have(or had this season) one of Swedens best boot fitters living 5min walk from home but hes asking me about which boots are super soft since he does mainly ski boots.


Okay, I just ordered the Acerras in a US 9 (mondo 270). I’m going to compare those to the Ions to see which feel best to me. 

Like I said, the Rulers in 8.5 made me lose my left foot’s big toenail a couple of times, so hopefully the stiffer 9s will help. The 9s still hurt a bit also, but I think I’m attributing that to the play in the boot due to being a softer flex. We’ll see. 

Looking forward to comparing them both, but sucks I can’t try them out in a meaningful way. Regardless, I’ll share my findings! 

Thanks for talking me into trying the Adidas! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

Update:

I tried on both the Burton Ion Wide and the Adidas Acerra 3ST ADV. 

After trying them both individually, then trying them in tandem, I find that the Acerra are the clear winner. Not only do they feel much stiffer, the heel hold is the best I've ever experienced in any snowboard boot. With the Ions, my heel was still locked in, but there was a bit more play in the ankle and lower shin for a stiff boot. I'm not sure if that's due to the construction of the boot, or the lacing system, but I had no play in the Acerra double boa. This is also my first time using a boa system. Despite both boots being a US9, my big toes were pressed up against the front of the Ion, which has caused me to lose multiple nails on my left big toe. I sized up to the 9 from an 8.5 after a re-measure and it still happened in my size 9USBurton Ruler Wide. The Acerra doesn't have that feeling, so I feel comfortable that these will not wreck my big toes. I know your toes are supposed to press firmly to the front of the boot, but my aggressive riding style would smash my toes into them, which is another reason I'm attracted to the heel hold of the Acerra. Perhaps I could get away with an 8.5 in the Acerra with the incredible heel hold, but not sure I'm going to bother. Afterall, I’m a mondo 26.7 which puts me just above an 8.5 to a 9US. The one thing I still love about Burton is the low volume of their boots. It's really unmatched in the industry. The Acerra aren't crazy voluminous, but it's noticeable in comparison to the Ions. The Burton seem to be slightly wider than the Acerra also, but nothing crazy noticeable. Lastly, the Acerra are over $100 USD cheaper than the Burton Ion. I returned the Ions. 

Burton Ion Wide 
Pros:

low volume boot
awesome materials
comfortable
Burton warranty

Cons:

not as stiff as I expected
expected better heel hold (could be subjective)
too much play in ankle and calf areas for a stiff boot
cost

Adidas Acerra 3ST ADV
Pros:

incredible heel hold
very comfortable
double boa is great for micro adjustments
very stiff

Cons:

not crazy voluminous, but moreso than the Ion. This is nitpicking.
interior lace isn't on Burton's level of quality and ease of use

If anyone has any questions, let me know!


----------



## smellysell

Still wondering if all the Nitro boots have the same fit? Love the fit of the ventures, but would prefer something stiffer.

Anyone? 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## SEWiShred

Just wanted to thank @Wiredsport, I went with Size 10 Burton Photon Wide and they fit better than any other boot I've had. And the footprint is tiny compared to my K2 Maysis Wide. Need it to snow now really bad, already staged my bindings on my boards, everything just fits way better now.


----------



## E.Schnee

Would be nice if all went to the new vans infuse release post and commented for wide specific Vans boots. Maybe we will be heard. Wide Vans Infuse would be so sick!


----------



## SEWiShred

It really kind of sucks the only options for someone with EEE feet are either jello Burton Rulers or $399 Burton Photons. They are both great boots but there needs to be more options. I'm really sure a lot of people have wide feet, but they put on snowboard boots, feel them tight on the sides, and think they are the right fit, even if there's a ton of room left in the toes.


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

SEWiShred said:


> It really kind of sucks the only options for someone with EEE feet are either jello Burton Rulers or $399 Burton Photons. They are both great boots but there needs to be more options. I'm really sure a lot of people have wide feet, but they put on snowboard boots, feel them tight on the sides, and think they are the right fit, even if there's a ton of room left in the toes.


Have you tried Adidas yet? If not, I would recommend trying them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SEWiShred

I need them really wide, EEE. I had Maysis Wide which were either E or EE size 11.5 and these size 10 EEE boots fit better both width and length. I think they were just E, because size 10 EEE is about the width of size 11.5 E.

I started out in craigslist size 13 normal width boots because they fit my width-wise and I didn't care about length. I ended up in 10 EEE. That's a huge game changer for me. I haven't used them yet but wearing them around the house I can tell it's going to be vastly different.

A manufacturer really needs to spend the resources to teach their merchants how to properly measure feet so there's more demand for wide boots. I know they are out there, looking at this thread you can see all the people who get boots too big for the width instead of boots that are wide that properly fit. And it's because the big sites online don't have anything to help you figure out what size you need, and the stores I've been to are pretty knowledgeable but nothing like some of the people in these threads.


----------



## Snowdaddy

SEWiShred said:


> It really kind of sucks the only options for someone with EEE feet are either jello Burton Rulers or $399 Burton Photons. They are both great boots but there needs to be more options. I'm really sure a lot of people have wide feet, but they put on snowboard boots, feel them tight on the sides, and think they are the right fit, even if there's a ton of room left in the toes.


They do Ion wides this year.


----------



## Wiredsport

Burton has quite a few Wide options now. 

In Men's: Moto Wide, Ruler Wide, Ruler BOA Wide, Photon Wide, Ion Wide

In Women's: Mint Wide, Limelight Wide, Supreme Wide


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

SEWiShred said:


> I need them really wide, EEE. I had Maysis Wide which were either E or EE size 11.5 and these size 10 EEE boots fit better both width and length. I think they were just E, because size 10 EEE is about the width of size 11.5 E.
> 
> I started out in craigslist size 13 normal width boots because they fit my width-wise and I didn't care about length. I ended up in 10 EEE. That's a huge game changer for me. I haven't used them yet but wearing them around the house I can tell it's going to be vastly different.
> 
> A manufacturer really needs to spend the resources to teach their merchants how to properly measure feet so there's more demand for wide boots. I know they are out there, looking at this thread you can see all the people who get boots too big for the width instead of boots that are wide that properly fit. And it's because the big sites online don't have anything to help you figure out what size you need, and the stores I've been to are pretty knowledgeable but nothing like some of the people in these threads.


I tried the Burton Ion wide and the Adidas Acerra. Both felt like the exact same width to me. I would try Adidas as well, even though they aren’t marketed as a wide. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smellysell

smellysell said:


> Still wondering if all the Nitro boots have the same fit? Love the fit of the ventures, but would prefer something stiffer.
> 
> Anyone?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Guess I'll find out, found some cheap Teams, so pulled the trigger.

Hopefully will have the chance to try on some Adidas soon. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mountain Surfer

Great that Burton have introduced the Ion Wide. Also good they're speedzone as I think speedzone is actually much faster than my double Boa Photon wides.

Annoying they only go as high as size 11 US (I need 12).


----------



## OneRound

Hi folks! I hope my post fits into this thread. I'm having boot problems like most of you here. 
First of all some data. My feet are 30.5 cm mondo (both), my left foot is 11.3 cm wide and my right is 11.4 cm wide. This puts me in a 12.5 and E widht if I'm not mistaken?
I live in a small EU country and I'm quite limited as to where I can buy boots with trying them on. Basically there are 0 wide boots available in our phisical stores so I am left with single option to order them online and from another country.
Past season I tested two boots - Burton Ruler Boa size 13 which I hated and Burton SLX size 13 which I loved. Rulers gave me horrible pain in my right foot and numbing toes. SLX were much better but every day I used them after a few hours my toes on my right foot started numbing again and again.
I know Burton size 13 is 31 cm mondo and that is to large for my feet. I can feel the end of the boot with my toes and I'm guessing that is because they are to narrow and consequently my feet take up that space in front.
So my question is which boots would be the right fit for me?
The following models and sizes are available to me from online stores:
Burton Photon Wide size 12 (30 mondo) or 13 (31 mondo)
Ride Lasso Pro Wide size 12 (30 mondo) or 13 (31 mondo)
Salomon Dialogue dual boa Wide size 12.5 (30.5 mondo)

From what I've read here already it seems that Salomons are the right way to go for me. Am I correct? Would it be possible to go for the Rides or Burtons and fit into a smaller mondo? What are the footprints like on Salomon and Ride boots? I am also looking to get the smallest footprint possible to minimise boot overhang. Perhaps @Wiredsport could chip in here?

Thank you all in advance guys. I really really appreciate your help!


----------



## Wiredsport

OneRound said:


> Hi folks! I hope my post fits into this thread. I'm having boot problems like most of you here.
> First of all some data. My feet are 30.5 cm mondo (both), my left foot is 11.3 cm wide and my right is 11.4 cm wide. This puts me in a 12.5 and E widht if I'm not mistaken?
> I live in a small EU country and I'm quite limited as to where I can buy boots with trying them on. Basically there are 0 wide boots available in our phisical stores so I am left with single option to order them online and from another country.
> Past season I tested two boots - Burton Ruler Boa size 13 which I hated and Burton SLX size 13 which I loved. Rulers gave me horrible pain in my right foot and numbing toes. SLX were much better but every day I used them after a few hours my toes on my right foot started numbing again and again.
> I know Burton size 13 is 31 cm mondo and that is to large for my feet. I can feel the end of the boot with my toes and I'm guessing that is because they are to narrow and consequently my feet take up that space in front.
> So my question is which boots would be the right fit for me?
> The following models and sizes are available to me from online stores:
> Burton Photon Wide size 12 (30 mondo) or 13 (31 mondo)
> Ride Lasso Pro Wide size 12 (30 mondo) or 13 (31 mondo)
> Salomon Dialogue dual boa Wide size 12.5 (30.5 mondo)
> 
> From what I've read here already it seems that Salomons are the right way to go for me. Am I correct? Would it be possible to go for the Rides or Burtons and fit into a smaller mondo? What are the footprints like on Salomon and Ride boots? I am also looking to get the smallest footprint possible to minimise boot overhang. Perhaps @Wiredsport could chip in here?
> 
> Thank you all in advance guys. I really really appreciate your help!


Hi OneRound,

Please post up images of your barefoot measurements being take so we can confirm. That will be the best place to start. 

STOKED!


----------



## OneRound

Wiredsport said:


> Hi OneRound,
> 
> Please post up images of your barefoot measurements being take so we can confirm. That will be the best place to start.
> 
> STOKED!


Hi @Wiredsport ! Bellow are the pictures. I used two different meters just to be sure.


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi OneRound,

Your length is indeed Mondo 30.5 or size 12.5 US in snowboard boots. For width I am seeing 11.45 on one foot and 11.5 on the other. For the left foot measurement your foot is reversed. We want the Medial side (inside) against the wall with the ankle bone and the wide point of the forefoot touching the wall. Could you take that one again. I ask because 11.4 and 11.5 are the break point between E and EE.

STOKED!


----------



## OneRound

Wiredsport said:


> Hi OneRound,
> 
> Your length is indeed Mondo 30.5 or size 12.5 US in snowboard boots. For width I am seeing 11.45 on one foot and 11.5 on the other. For the left foot measurement your foot is reversed. We want the Medial side (inside) against the wall with the ankle bone and the wide point of the forefoot touching the wall. Could you take that one again. I ask because 11.4 and 11.5 are the break point between E and EE.
> 
> STOKED!


Hi @Wiredsport !

Just to be completely sure I measured both feet again with same conditions. I made sure my ankle bone and wide point were touching the wall.
















My left foot is a bit narrower and I can feel than inside my boots. Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## Wiredsport

Got it. I appreciate your doing that. You are an E width. This boot will be an excellent fit: Salomon Dialogue dual boa Wide size 12.5 (30.5 mondo).

If the assistance provided has been helpful to you, your positive reviews on either of the sites below (or both) would be greatly appreciated. STOKED!









Wiredsport Consumer Verified Ratings & Reviews


Find the best stores, Read Real Customer Ratings and Write Reviews




www.resellerratings.com





Wiredsport is rated "Great" with 4.2 / 5 on Trustpilot


----------



## OneRound

Wiredsport said:


> Got it. I appreciate your doing that. You are an E width. This boot will be an excellent fit: Salomon Dialogue dual boa Wide size 12.5 (30.5 mondo).
> 
> If the assistance provided has been helpful to you, your positive reviews on either of the sites below (or both) would be greatly appreciated. STOKED!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiredsport Consumer Verified Ratings & Reviews
> 
> 
> Find the best stores, Read Real Customer Ratings and Write Reviews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.resellerratings.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiredsport is rated "Great" with 4.2 / 5 on Trustpilot


Thank you so much! I already posted a positive review but you deserve a thousand more  

I have one more burning question regarding footprints on these boots.
Will Salomon Dialogue Wide 30.5 have roughly the same footprint as my Burton SLX 31 or will it be bigger/smaller? 
Also how wide are Ride Lasso Pro wide - are they E, EE or EEE?
Also what width are my Burton SLX? I read somewhere online they should cover both D and E width and thats why I bought them.
And last thing. Would I be able to fit into any boot with 30 mondo and have it heatmolded?


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi,
Ride doe not provide a width for the Lasso Wide and as this is a newer boot we do not have enough info to know its width and how this may vary across the size range. I cannot provide the specific comparison measurements between those two models/sizes but I can say that Salomon does well in keeping a nicely reduced footprint. Your SLX are D width. Mondo 30 would not be suggested. The range for any Mondo size is only .5 mm. Heat-molding should be done first thing always, always, always  

STOKED!


----------



## OneRound

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> Ride doe not provide a width for the Lasso Wide and as this is a newer boot we do not have enough info to know its width and how this may vary across the size range. I cannot provide the specific comparison measurements between those two models/sizes but I can say that Salomon does well in keeping a nicely reduced footprint. Your SLX are D width. Mondo 30 would not be suggested. The range for any Mondo size is only .5 mm. Heat-molding should be done first thing always, always, always
> 
> STOKED!


Ok now I have all the info I needed  Will order Salomons then and heat mold them. Did I say thank you yet?   Really THANK YOU!


----------



## muttonchops

unsuspected said:


> I went all Adidas. Have a pair of Tacticals ADV and got a new pair of Acerras last season. After some bootfiting they are sweet.
> Have almost identical as you, 264mm/267mm and 107mm/108mm but have skinny ankles and heels. Bunions on both feet and sides.


Excited to see new options this year. After three seasons on Burton Ruler Wide - I went with the adidas Acerras. I am 264 with 108 width and went with size 81/2. 

Thanks to @Wiredsport who first put me on the right pair of boots about 4 yrs ago and everyone who participates in the forum.


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

muttonchops said:


> Excited to see new options this year. After three seasons on Burton Ruler Wide - I went with the adidas Acerras. I am 264 with 108 width and went with size 81/2.
> 
> Thanks to @Wiredsport who first put me on the right pair of boots about 4 yrs ago and everyone who participates in the forum.


That’s awesome! I fell in love with those boots also after trying them on. We’ll see how they perform on snow, and after a few hours in them, but so far they feel amazing! 

So awesome to see everyone being able to enjoy the sport even more with properly fitting boots! Really happy more options have been available to us as well. Hopefully the trend continues! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adam9

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Adam,
> 
> Yes. 28.5 is Mondopoint 285 or size 10.5 US in snowboard boots. 10.8 cm is an E width at this size. The Salomon Dialogue Wide and Synapse Wide are both produced for E width. I would suggest either of those boots in size 10.5.


Long delay on buying these, but finally looking to do it. Quick question, Salomon's own size chart suggests I order 11US, should I ignore this and just go for the 10.5US? (im from the UK btw so for me this translates to UK 9.5 and UK 10)

Thanks!


----------



## Wiredsport

Yes, you want to go by your Mondo size only. You are Mondo 285. As above, please pay no attention to web marketing material. 

STOKED!


----------



## Adam9

Wiredsport said:


> Yes, you want to go by your Mondo size only. You are Mondo 285. As above, please pay no attention to web marketing material.
> 
> STOKED!


Awesome, thanks!


----------



## TdiPowered

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> Women's boots are designed around a B width vs D width for Standard men's. In some instances women's boots also have lower cuffs and narrower cuffs. Of course, women's feet vary as much as men's so these differences can work against many female riders. The Ruler Wide has a very neutral cuff height and cuff volume which makes it a great choice for females with wider feet.
> 
> If the assistance provided has been helpful to you, your positive reviews on either of the sites below (or both) would be greatly appreciated. STOKED!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiredsport Consumer Verified Ratings & Reviews
> 
> 
> Find the best stores, Read Real Customer Ratings and Write Reviews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.resellerratings.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiredsport is rated "Average" with 3.7 / 5 on Trustpilot
> 
> 
> Do you agree with Wiredsport's TrustScore? Voice your opinion today and hear what 45 customers have already said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.trustpilot.com


HI @Wiredsport,

Following up on the above, we're going ahead with the purchase but I do have a coupe of quick questions.


My wife ABSOLUTELY wants the boa system. Ruler Boa Wides are not available in her size. Would you say the Photon BOA has the same neutral Cuff Height and volume?
Should I get her men's bindings (knowing the highback height might be an issue?) or women's bindings (knowing the baseplate width might be an issue?)?
Thanks for your help!


----------



## unsuspected

Burton now makes women's boots in wide.


----------



## Wiredsport

Yes, and two BOA Options for Women!


----------



## TdiPowered

unsuspected said:


> Burton now makes women's boots in wide.


 Interesting! It’s clearly a first attempt since they make nothing bigger than size 8 (my wife is 8.5) and pretty much everything is out of stock. It’s definitely a step in the right direction though!

do you know what burton defines as wide in this case? I think EEE for women is considered extra wide


----------



## TdiPowered

Wiredsport said:


> Yes, and two BOA Options for Women!


Thanks! I’ve looked at the Burton options and they won’t work for us (largest is 8, my wife is 8.5) and they’re currently pretty much out of stock so I guess it’s a step in the right direction!

when you say yes, do you mean yes to the cuff height of Photon vs ruler? Or to men’s bindings? Or both? A specific binding model for which the highback would work for women that you’re aware of?


----------



## TdiPowered

unsuspected said:


> Burton now makes women's boots in wide.


Checked with Burton. Their women's wide boots are not real wide boots, they simply put thiner liners inside!


----------



## WigMar

TdiPowered said:


> Checked with Burton. Their women's wide boots are not real wide boots, they simply put thiner liners inside!


I think that's how all of their wide boots are.


----------



## Snow Hound

WigMar said:


> I think that's how all of their wide boots are.


Don't quote me but I'm sure I remember Wired saying that this is the case with Step on wides but the standard wides have have a wide specific shell and a normal thickness liner.


----------



## TdiPowered

Snow Hound said:


> Don't quote me but I'm sure I remember Wired saying that this is the case with Step on wides but the standard wides have have a wide specific shell and a normal thickness liner.


Yep, after some research; Women’s Wide and Photon Wides (both Step On and regulars) share the same shell as the normal width boots and have a liner from which burton has replaced the foam on the side of the boot with a piece of neoprene. This makes thins the liner at the sides making the boot feel slightly wider. On the other end, it adds extra stitching, most likely contributing to the pressure points some describe in the wide boots.

The other men’s wides (Ion, Ruler, etc) are made on wide lasts and thus have a wider boot shell.

Bottom line is, if you have a very wide foot, don’t go for photons…!


----------



## smellysell

Didn't realize Ride made a wide boot. Bought a pair for my son that I want to steal.


----------



## E.Schnee

TdiPowered said:


> Yep, after some research; Women’s Wide and Photon Wides (both Step On and regulars) share the same shell as the normal width boots and have a liner from which burton has replaced the foam on the side of the boot with a piece of neoprene. This makes thins the liner at the sides making the boot feel slightly wider. On the other end, it adds extra stitching, most likely contributing to the pressure points some describe in the wide boots.
> 
> The other men’s wides (Ion, Ruler, etc) are made on wide lasts and thus have a wider boot shell.
> 
> Bottom line is, if you have a very wide foot, don’t go for photons…!


Nice! Where did you find this information? Unfortunately I got the Photons which I can't recommend.. But at least now I know the ions are the way to go... 

They redesigned the Photon this year, do you think they still don't have a wide last with the new model?


----------



## E.Schnee

smellysell said:


> Didn't realize Ride made a wide boot. Bought a pair for my son that I want to steal.


Yes the Ride lasso pro! I am really interested to get some information about that since it's not available anywhere in Europe. Are they a true wide fit or just a thinner liner at the toes? How do they compare flex wise to the ions? 

Would be really nice if other companies started to make stiffer boots available with a wide last!! K2 Thraxis wide or ride trident wide would be the perfect boot!!


----------



## smellysell

E.Schnee said:


> Yes the Ride lasso pro! I am really interested to get some information about that since it's not available anywhere in Europe. Are they a true wide fit or just a thinner liner at the toes? How do they compare flex wise to the ions?
> 
> Would be really nice if other companies started to make stiffer boots available with a wide last!! K2 Thraxis wide or ride trident wide would be the perfect boot!!


I don't have any idea as to the answer to either question unfortunately. Sorry


----------



## Adam9

Is anyone running aftermarket insoles in wide boots? Do they tend to fit or do you need to upsize and cut down/find wide insoles?


----------



## smellysell

Adam9 said:


> Is anyone running aftermarket insoles in wide boots? Do they tend to fit or do you need to upsize and cut down/find wide insoles?


They fit fine. I have remind, shredsoles, and something else in forgetting.


----------



## Adam9

smellysell said:


> They fit fine. I have remind, shredsoles, and something else in forgetting.


Thanks


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

Happy Thanksgiving Amerishredders! Hope you all get to enjoy the day how you choose! 

I’m definitely thankful for the sport of snowboarding. I’m also thankful that boot manufacturers are listening to our calls and giving us more wide options. 

Hopefully the snow gods are kind to us this season! 

Shred kindness! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SEWiShred

TdiPowered said:


> Checked with Burton. Their women's wide boots are not real wide boots, they simply put thiner liners inside!


Woman's 8.5 is a men's 7.5, but they only seem to have 7 and 8 in Photon wide. Maybe you could go try the men's boots on instead? They sound like they're better overall, proper shell, etc.


----------



## Mountain Surfer

TdiPowered said:


> Yep, after some research; Women’s Wide and Photon Wides (both Step On and regulars) share the same shell as the normal width boots and have a liner from which burton has replaced the foam on the side of the boot with a piece of neoprene. This makes thins the liner at the sides making the boot feel slightly wider. On the other end, it adds extra stitching, most likely contributing to the pressure points some describe in the wide boots.
> 
> The other men’s wides (Ion, Ruler, etc) are made on wide lasts and thus have a wider boot shell.
> 
> Bottom line is, if you have a very wide foot, don’t go for photons…!


I bought Photon Wides two seasons ago for the very reason that I was having problems with other boots. Was having to upsize to size 14US in order to get the width, however, Photon Wide size 11US fit me perfectly (my feet EE width and Burton wides are EEE I believe). At the time, I was under the impression that Burton Wides actually had different shell widths to regular, including Photon, and certainly my personal experience corroborates that. I fully intend on probably only buying Photon Wides from now on to be honest. Hopefully will be able to get the speedzone instead of boa next time if they make them available.


----------



## muttonchops

davemutton said:


> deleted





muttonchops said:


> Excited to see new options this year. After three seasons on Burton Ruler Wide - I went with the adidas Acerras. I am 264 with 108 width and went with size 81/2.
> 
> Thanks to @Wiredsport who first put me on the right pair of boots about 4 yrs ago and everyone who participates in the forum.


Five days thus far on the new Adidas Acerras - nothing huge and all around 2 hr tours on the splitboard. Overall very happy and excited to wear them for some resort days.

1. Noticably stiffer then than the Burtons. I backed off cranking down on the upper boa for now.
2. Boa's take a min to get used to. I like them...but...yeagh not 100% sure.
3. Undersole is slippery AF walking in the parking lot (ice)
4. Fit great and true to size (mondo)

Cheers


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

muttonchops said:


> Five days thus far on the new Adidas Acerras - nothing huge and all around 2 hr tours on the splitboard. Overall very happy and excited to wear them for some resort days.
> 
> 1. Noticably stiffer then than the Burtons. I backed off cranking down on the upper boa for now.
> 2. Boa's take a min to get used to. I like them...but...yeagh not 100% sure.
> 3. Undersole is slippery AF walking in the parking lot (ice)
> 4. Fit great and true to size (mondo)
> 
> Cheers


Good call-out on the Adidas being slippery. I haven’t had that problem yet, but I will definitely be mindful of that. Thanks for the heads up. 

The adidas are so much stiffer than the Burtons. I really like them. Definitely prefer the Speed Lace as well. Not sold on BOA, as convenient as they are. But they’re not bad. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E.Schnee

Quick update on the Acerras too:

Last year I was on my true mondo size burton photon wide. I can not recommend those, they were unbearably painful and after two weeks of riding the flex is gone completely.

This year I jumped unto the Adidas acerras half a mondo size too big since the smallest they produce is a 26. But even like this they perform so much better and I don't have to think about my boots at all while riding. I think thats how boots should perform. Also the flex is perfect and the build quality is way better. I will report back after the season on how the flex evolved. I still hope they make a 25.5 again to see if they come even closer to boot perfection with true mondo size!


----------



## OneRound

Wiredsport said:


> Got it. I appreciate your doing that. You are an E width. This boot will be an excellent fit: Salomon Dialogue dual boa Wide size 12.5 (30.5 mondo).
> 
> If the assistance provided has been helpful to you, your positive reviews on either of the sites below (or both) would be greatly appreciated. STOKED!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiredsport Consumer Verified Ratings & Reviews
> 
> 
> Find the best stores, Read Real Customer Ratings and Write Reviews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.resellerratings.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiredsport is rated "Great" with 4.2 / 5 on Trustpilot


Hi @Wiredsport I have a follow up regarding my boots saga. I ordered a pair of Salomon Dialogue Wide 30.5 mondo. I was let down a little by these however. The length and width felt correct but the upper section of the boots gave me horrible calf pain and I didn't like the overall feel and comfort. I was also let down by the footprint of the boot which was larger than my Burton size 13. So I sent them back.
I then read that Adidas also makes wider boots so I ordered a pair of Response 3MC in 31 mondo. They only make 30 and 31 mondo as with most other companies (except Salomon) so I went with 31. I found that Adidas fit me really really well. The width is there and I no longer get any discomfort or numbness during snowboarding. Footprint is also amazigly reduced. I have just one concern. The mondo point bugs me and I'm afraid the boots will pack out to much in the future. Right now they feel like:

my big toes touch the front of the boot while standing upright and when I go into my snowboarding stance they rectract so I can barely feel the front (like really barely).
when I pull the footbed insert out and stand on it with my bare foot my toes barely overhang the insert (like less than 5 mm).
overall they feel comfortable and no pressure points but I don't particularly like the boa. I feel like traditional laces are the way to go for me.

So my dilemma now is this. I feel like I could squeeze my feet in 30 mondo of Adidas boots and with heat molding they would fit. Can't really be sure though... I know you advised against 30 mondo but is there really no way I could make it work? I have a chance to get my hands on Adidas Tactical Lexicon in 30 mondo now so I'm thinking I should at least try it. I can't try them on in a store but can order online and return.
Like I said most companies don't offer 30.5 mondo and Salomon is now out of the question for me. It makes me sad as I feel Adidas in 30.5 would be just perfect.
If you have any thoughts on that I would greatly appreciate it!


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi OneRound,

I have written this before but you really need to discard all sizing with Adidas. Their boots are not labeled as Wide, but fit like EEEE width in some sizes and standard D in other sizes. The same is true of length. We don't suggest the boots. This is not because of quality but simply a sizing system that does not allow accurate suggestion. What you are describing is a boot which is/will become too loose but sadly the next size down in Adidas may have an entirely different fit. 

STOKED!


----------



## OneRound

Wiredsport said:


> Hi OneRound,
> 
> I have written this before but you really need to discard all sizing with Adidas. Their boots are not labeled as Wide, but fit like EEEE width in some sizes and standard D in other sizes. The same is true of length. We don't suggest the boots. This is not because of quality but simply a sizing system that does not allow accurate suggestion. What you are describing is a boot which is/will become too loose but sadly the next size down in Adidas may have an entirely different fit.
> 
> STOKED!


Got it. Thanks! So I guess nothing else to do but order and try on. I can return them for free so no real damage there.
Are there any other boots thay you could recommend apart from Salomons? And regarding 30 mondo, is there any possibility I could get it to pack out half a size? Or does the boot pack out only in width?
Thanks again! My quest for perfect boots continues and will let you know if/when I find the right solution.


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi,

If you are referring to the Adidas Mondo 30, as above, I would not consider any Adidas sizing to be accurate. Boots respond well to heat fit only when correctly sized. Heat fit and pack out happen in all dimensions. Many Adidas sizes will be far too wide for your feet but this is also unpredictable. In most sizes (but not all) the Adidas boots are much wider and moderately longer than convention.


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> If you are referring to the Adidas Mondo 30, as above, I would not consider any Adidas sizing to be accurate. Boots respond well to heat fit only when correctly sized. Heat fit and pack out happen in all dimensions. Many Adidas sizes will be far too wide for your feet but this is also unpredictable. In most sizes (but not all) the Adidas boots are much wider and moderately longer than convention.


This is bizarre. Had no idea Adidas’ quality control would be like that considering how well the boots feel to me. They definitely feel premium. It’s weird that the sizings are so out of whack even for the same model. How does that even happen in the manufacturing process? I would assume they have to use a sizing template for their boots. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Matty,

I don't think that this is related to quality control. It seems that they have made some outlier choices in terms of sizing. It seems very inconsistent even between one Adidas model and another in the same listed size.


----------



## smellysell

Nobody says anything specifically, but when I've asked at several local shops about Adidas boots I get the "fuck off Adidas" look from the employees. Not sure what that's about, but it's happened several times at several different shops. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneRound

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> If you are referring to the Adidas Mondo 30, as above, I would not consider any Adidas sizing to be accurate. Boots respond well to heat fit only when correctly sized. Heat fit and pack out happen in all dimensions. Many Adidas sizes will be far too wide for your feet but this is also unpredictable. In most sizes (but not all) the Adidas boots are much wider and moderately longer than convention.


Hi!

So I wanted to update. I recieved the Adidas Tactical Lexicon in mondo 30 and I have to say they feel like they fit me perfectly. They definitely feel like half a size larger which is perfect for my 30.5 mondo. The width seems spot on also. I will heat mold them and test them at home some more and then we'll see. But so far looking great. Best boots I've had on my feet so far.


----------



## smellysell

OneRound said:


> Hi!
> 
> So I wanted to update. I recieved the Adidas Tactical Lexicon in mondo 30 and I have to say they feel like they fit me perfectly. They definitely feel like half a size larger which is perfect for my 30.5 mondo. The width seems spot on also. I will heat mold them and test them at home some more and then we'll see. But so far looking great. Best boots I've had on my feet so far.


You might try Nitro too, I've got E width feet and they are the best fitting boots I've found. Hopefully the Adidas work out for you though, and you don't have to worry about it! I'd like to try some out, but like I said above... 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneRound

smellysell said:


> You might try Nitro too, I've got E width feet and they are the best fitting boots I've found. Hopefully the Adidas work out for you though, and you don't have to worry about it! I'd like to try some out, but like I said above...
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


How are Nitro regarding reduced footprint? That's a very important factor for me and these Adidas tactical are now a full 2 cm shorter than my Burton SLX in size 13.
Obviously I have to try Tacticals on snow but so far they're looking great. I've already ridden Response 3 times and they are a great boot but sadly I bought to large. If I bought the Response in 12 I'd probably be done already.


----------



## smellysell

OneRound said:


> How are Nitro regarding reduced footprint? That's a very important factor for me and these Adidas tactical are now a full 2 cm shorter than my Burton SLX in size 13.
> Obviously I have to try Tacticals on snow but so far they're looking great. I've already ridden Response 3 times and they are a great boot but sadly I bought to large. If I bought the Response in 12 I'd probably be done already.


Footprint is small on them. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## TdiPowered

E.Schnee said:


> Nice! Where did you find this information? Unfortunately I got the Photons which I can't recommend.. But at least now I know the ions are the way to go...
> 
> They redesigned the Photon this year, do you think they still don't have a wide last with the new model?


Sorry for the delay in answering this. I spent way too much time at the store checking and taking the liner out of every single boot model... also asked a few different Burton people with annoying insistance when the answer didn't seem to jive with what I had found out...


----------



## TdiPowered

SEWiShred said:


> Woman's 8.5 is a men's 7.5, but they only seem to have 7 and 8 in Photon wide. Maybe you could go try the men's boots on instead? They sound like they're better overall, proper shell, etc.


We ended up getting her men's boots. Didn't even need to go wide!


----------



## TdiPowered

Mountain Surfer said:


> I bought Photon Wides two seasons ago for the very reason that I was having problems with other boots. Was having to upsize to size 14US in order to get the width, however, Photon Wide size 11US fit me perfectly (my feet EE width and Burton wides are EEE I believe). At the time, I was under the impression that Burton Wides actually had different shell widths to regular, including Photon, and certainly my personal experience corroborates that. I fully intend on probably only buying Photon Wides from now on to be honest. Hopefully will be able to get the speedzone instead of boa next time if they make them available.


As always with boots, your mileage may vary. This being said, burton boots are wide to begin with (E/EE) and so, if you get their Photon Wides, you start with a E/EE boot shell and add a liner that's been shaved at the toe box. Depending on the shape of your foot, that may or may not do it for you. It definitely did not do it for my wife or myself. We ended up getting her a pair of rulers (J-Bars in other burton Boots where too agressive for her) and I got myself a pair of SLX (not step on) which I find to be on the narrow side but I can deal with it. I probably should have taken the Ion Wides but they seem to be rarer than unobtainium.

Glad you like the photons though!


----------



## SkA

E.Schnee said:


> Quick update on the Acerras too:
> 
> Last year I was on my true mondo size burton photon wide. I can not recommend those, they were unbearably painful and after two weeks of riding the flex is gone completely.
> 
> This year I jumped unto the Adidas acerras half a mondo size too big since the smallest they produce is a 26. But even like this they perform so much better and I don't have to think about my boots at all while riding. I think thats how boots should perform. Also the flex is perfect and the build quality is way better. I will report back after the season on how the flex evolved. I still hope they make a 25.5 again to see if they come even closer to boot perfection with true mondo size!


Out of curiosity, when you say then don't produce 255 mondo: their USA site states that the EU size of 41 1/3 equals JP 260 (when using the inches category), while switching over to centimeters claims that their EU size of 41 1/3 equals 25.5 cm. I think I've read somewhere that Japan sizes is basically centimeters, so if that's true their size chart is off by 0.5 centimeters depending on which unit of measurement you pick.

The smallest size I see their EU sites selling is 41 1/3 (US M8), which would mean you are saying they are in fact 260 mondo?


----------



## Radialhead

SkA said:


> Out of curiosity, when you say then don't produce 255 mondo: their USA site states that the EU size of 41 1/3 equals JP 260 (when using the inches category), while switching over to centimeters claims that their EU size of 41 1/3 equals 25.5 cm. I think I've read somewhere that Japan sizes is basically centimeters, so if that's true their size chart is off by 0.5 centimeters depending on which unit of measurement you pick.
> 
> The smallest size I see their EU sites selling is 41 1/3 (US M8), which would mean you are saying they are in fact 260 mondo?


Wiredsport often points out that Adidas sizes are all over the place. It appears they don't even know themselves what size their boots are supposed to be.


----------



## E.Schnee

SkA said:


> Out of curiosity, when you say then don't produce 255 mondo: their USA site states that the EU size of 41 1/3 equals JP 260 (when using the inches category), while switching over to centimeters claims that their EU size of 41 1/3 equals 25.5 cm. I think I've read somewhere that Japan sizes is basically centimeters, so if that's true their size chart is off by 0.5 centimeters depending on which unit of measurement you pick.
> 
> The smallest size I see their EU sites selling is 41 1/3 (US M8), which would mean you are saying they are in fact 260 mondo?


Yes, some companies selling boots suggest that you should go 0.5 above your mondo (like adidas & salomon). That's why they state that with 25.5 you should get the 41 1/3 when it is actually a 26 mondo. Let's hope they go down to smaller sizes in the future! The Samba and the other non energy foam boots go down to 25 mondo so I don't really get why the smallest Tacticals and Acerras are 26.


----------



## SEWiShred

Burton Photon Wide j-bars are absolutely awful, they are a part of the liner and they are huge. I had problems with my toes hitting the front of the boot, but it was due to the j-bars pushing my foot too far forward. It seems the wide boots are still designed for people with smaller ankles and calves. I ended up heating them up with a heat gun, and smashing them as much as possible, and the problem went away. The j-bars in these boots are horrible and you can not remove them in the current version. They are bad enough I had someone on the hill come out and tell me he has those boots and he hates them.


----------



## E.Schnee

SEWiShred said:


> Burton Photon Wide j-bars are absolutely awful, they are a part of the liner and they are huge. I had problems with my toes hitting the front of the boot, but it was due to the j-bars pushing my foot too far forward. It seems the wide boots are still designed for people with smaller ankles and calves. I ended up heating them up with a heat gun, and smashing them as much as possible, and the problem went away. The j-bars in these boots are horrible and you can not remove them in the current version. They are bad enough I had someone on the hill come out and tell me he has those boots and he hates them.


Really I think the problem is that there is no one fits all solution. There are feet that are wide all the way but flat, some are only wide at the toes, some are wide and have a high instep, and some have wide feet and wide ankles like you. So chances are, if your feet are medium wide you will find the boot that fits your feet. With wide feet on the other hand, options are so limited! I hope the industry catches on and we'll have true wide options from every major brand. 

I also still believe that standard with boots are too narrow in the toe area. There is no benefit in having your small toes crushed when the rest of the boot fits perfectly snug.


----------



## 2by2handsofblue

I'm 26cm in length and 10cm wide. I know thats considered a wide feet. Is it considered E or EE?

we live in a space ship dear!


----------



## Wiredsport

2by2handsofblue said:


> I'm 26cm in length and 10cm wide. I know thats considered a wide feet. Is it considered E or EE?
> 
> we live in a space ship dear!


10 cm is EE width at 26.0.

STOKED!


----------



## 2by2handsofblue

Wiredsport said:


> 10 cm is EE width at 26.0.
> 
> STOKED!


The only company that makes EE wide boots is Solomon correct? 
Still waiting on step ons to be made in EE wide boots

we live in a space ship dear!


----------



## Wiredsport

2by2handsofblue said:


> The only company that makes EE wide boots is Solomon correct?
> Still waiting on step ons to be made in EE wide boots
> 
> we live in a space ship dear!


Hi,

No, Salomon's Wide boots are E width. We typically suggest Burton's Ruler Wide or Ion Wide for EE width as they are designed for EEE width. The Ride Lasso Pro Wide is designed for EE width, and while that is a newer model, they may offer a good fit.

If the assistance provided has been helpful to you, your positive reviews on either of the sites below (or both) would be greatly appreciated. STOKED!











Wiredsport Consumer Verified Ratings & Reviews


Find the best stores, Read Real Customer Ratings and Write Reviews




www.resellerratings.com













Wiredsport is rated "Average" with 3.7 / 5 on Trustpilot


Do you agree with Wiredsport's TrustScore? Voice your opinion today and hear what 45 customers have already said.




www.trustpilot.com


----------



## 2by2handsofblue

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> No, Salomon's Wide boots are E width. We typically suggest Burton's Ruler Wide or Ion Wide for EE width as they are designed for EEE width. The Ride Lasso Pro is designed for EE width, and while that is a newer model, they may offer a good fit.
> 
> If the assistance provided has been helpful to you, your positive reviews on either of the sites below (or both) would be greatly appreciated. STOKED!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiredsport Consumer Verified Ratings & Reviews
> 
> 
> Find the best stores, Read Real Customer Ratings and Write Reviews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.resellerratings.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiredsport is rated "Average" with 3.7 / 5 on Trustpilot
> 
> 
> Do you agree with Wiredsport's TrustScore? Voice your opinion today and hear what 45 customers have already said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.trustpilot.com


Thanks




we live in a space ship dear!


----------



## 2by2handsofblue

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> No, Salomon's Wide boots are E width. We typically suggest Burton's Ruler Wide or Ion Wide for EE width as they are designed for EEE width. The Ride Lasso Pro Wide is designed for EE width, and while that is a newer model, they may offer a good fit.
> 
> If the assistance provided has been helpful to you, your positive reviews on either of the sites below (or both) would be greatly appreciated. STOKED!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiredsport Consumer Verified Ratings & Reviews
> 
> 
> Find the best stores, Read Real Customer Ratings and Write Reviews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.resellerratings.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiredsport is rated "Average" with 3.7 / 5 on Trustpilot
> 
> 
> Do you agree with Wiredsport's TrustScore? Voice your opinion today and hear what 45 customers have already said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.trustpilot.com


Is the photon wide a EE size as well? Or just the ion and the ruler and ion


we live in a space ship dear!


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi,

The Ion Wide and Ruler Wide are our suggested boots from Burton. They are both EEE width. These two are very easy to fit (online and in person). Burton does not make a boot specified at EE width. We do not suggest the Step on Boots in any widths as there are still far too many comfort issues there that only get worse with break in. 

STOKED!


----------



## Neil29

Does anyone know if the ThirtyTwo TM-2 wide boots are E, EE or EEE? I'm a EEE+ and I tried the Photons in step-ons and as Wiresport suggests, the weird second boa causes more fit problems than helps...these are a disaster for me and no matter what I do, I can't get comfortable. I have to take them off after 3 hours for 20 minutes just to go another hour or two...I'm obviously not married to the step-ons if I'm asking about the ThirtTwo's...it sounds like my best options are trying the Ride Lasso Pro or potentially a normal Photon wide (but I'm hesitant to go back to Burton).


----------



## BoarderHack89

Neil29 said:


> Does anyone know if the ThirtyTwo TM-2 wide boots are E, EE or EEE? I'm a EEE+ and I tried the Photons in step-ons and as Wiresport suggests, the weird second boa causes more fit problems than helps...these are a disaster for me and no matter what I do, I can't get comfortable. I have to take them off after 3 hours for 20 minutes just to go another hour or two...I'm obviously not married to the step-ons if I'm asking about the ThirtTwo's...it sounds like my best options are trying the Ride Lasso Pro or potentially a normal Photon wide (but I'm hesitant to go back to Burton).


 I ride the 10.5 Photon wides and recently tried on the 10.5 TM2 wides. The thirty-two feels like they are wider then the Burtons. Oddly they felt shorter also. I had to much wiggle in the box side to side yet the boot felt to short.
For reference my photons fit perfect with slight pressure on my big toe.


----------



## scsurf

Very interested in reviews of the Ride Lasso Pros. I have Ion Wides but don't love them. Liner feels junky for such a high end boot and can't seem to get rid of instep pressure unless I remove the inner lace from the bottom loops.


----------



## SEWiShred

Neil29 said:


> Does anyone know if the ThirtyTwo TM-2 wide boots are E, EE or EEE? I'm a EEE+ and I tried the Photons in step-ons and as Wiresport suggests, the weird second boa causes more fit problems than helps...these are a disaster for me and no matter what I do, I can't get comfortable. I have to take them off after 3 hours for 20 minutes just to go another hour or two...I'm obviously not married to the step-ons if I'm asking about the ThirtTwo's...it sounds like my best options are trying the Ride Lasso Pro or potentially a normal Photon wide (but I'm hesitant to go back to Burton).


It's not just the step ons, I have problems with my non step on Photons too, and I've had people complain to them about me too. They perform really well but they always hurt, and from what I've heard I'm not alone, they aren't a boot you can wear for 6+ hours. I had problems because the huge J-Bars were pushing my foot forward and not letting my heel sit where it was supposed to be, jamming my toes into the front of the boot. So I mashed down the j-bars and now my toe problems are pretty much gone as long as I spent time making sure I get the tightness of my boots right, which is an art. But if I tighten the lower ankle BOA down at all I get massive pain. The balls of my feet still hurt after riding yesterday. I've used Burton boots in the past and had no problems, Burton Motos that weren't even wide but were too big were pretty pain free, though the definitely didn't work with the board as well as my new boots do. I had 11.5 K2 Maysis Wide before this which do have BOA, and they were extremely comfortable and a step in the right direction from my Burton Motos, but still too big. I love the way the Photons handle the board, massively reduced toe drag, it just feels a thousand times better to ride than my other boots, the way the board responds and stuff. But they hurt, sometimes a lot, sometimes they are ok for a few hours.

I emailed 32 to see what they say about the width. They look like great boots and hit all my checkmarks.


----------



## 2by2handsofblue

This is one of the reasons why I haven't snowboarded in 3 seasons. I can't find comfortable boots. Although I need to try out the wide burtons. But I don't want to spend hundreds of dollars and come to find out the boots are uncomfortable. 
I've had boots that were straight up painful to ride in. 

we live in a space ship dear!


----------



## Neil29

SEWiShred said:


> I emailed 32 to see what they say about the width. They look like great boots and hit all my checkmarks.


I emailed 32 and they were cryptic in their response. But all the other comments about them in the forum point to them fitting for me. Everything you deacribrd about the photons, I’ve experienced. I just couldn’t get them to work for me. I pulled the trigger on the tm-2’s so I’ll find out next week how they feel. Unfortunately it may be a few weeks before I can ride with them because I slightly dislocated my shoulder last Sunday (2cm). I’ll give an update later


----------



## SEWiShred

Neil29 said:


> I emailed 32 and they were cryptic in their response. But all the other comments about them in the forum point to them fitting for me. Everything you deacribrd about the photons, I’ve experienced. I just couldn’t get them to work for me. I pulled the trigger on the tm-2’s so I’ll find out next week how they feel. Unfortunately it may be a few weeks before I can ride with them because I slightly dislocated my shoulder last Sunday (2cm). I’ll give an update later


I was pretty pain free on my Photons yesterday. You have to basically tighten the liner to the point you almost hear it ripping, and it just barely hurts the top of your foot to pull your ankle up. Then I just absolutely barely tighten the lower BOA. Then you'll have to do it again in a few hours. But getting it absolutely right so it doesn't hurt your feet is nearly impossible, and half the time I find I messed up putting them on right and I have to stop after 45 minutes because I can't deal with the pain. And this is someone who usually deals with pain very well. 

Hope these TM2 Wides work out. The K2 Maysis Wide I had were absolutely great and comfortable boots, but they weren't wide enough for me to size down to the proper length.


----------



## buller_scott

SEWiShred said:


> And this is someone who usually deals with pain very well.


love it. i.e. "And, well, i am hard as fck"

aint nothing wrong with that!!


----------



## Neil29

SEWiShred said:


> I was pretty pain free on my Photons yesterday. You have to basically tighten the liner to the point you almost hear it ripping, and it just barely hurts the top of your foot to pull your ankle up. Then I just absolutely barely tighten the lower BOA. Then you'll have to do it again in a few hours. But getting it absolutely right so it doesn't hurt your feet is nearly impossible, and half the time I find I messed up putting them on right and I have to stop after 45 minutes because I can't deal with the pain. And this is someone who usually deals with pain very well.


I’m with you..separated shoulder pain…no problem, foot pain big problem..I had the step on photons and the top boa controls the full lacing and the bottom boa acts more like a strap..I couldn’t take advantage of a double boa system. I saw a review of the photon, tm-2 wide and Maudie and the tv-2 is a massively wider boot. I’m very hopeful…


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

20 full days on my Adidas this season so far, and while I wish they were speed lace, they’re the best boots I’ve ever had. 

My only issue is the BOA system loosens frequently, so I will have to tighten them more often than I’d like. However, if I want to have them looser, it works well. I prefer my boots tight and stiff for max response and these are fantastic. Heel hold is the best I’ve ever experienced in a boot. Super comfy, yet very stiff. 

Highly recommend! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E.Schnee

Matty_B_Bop said:


> 20 full days on my Adidas this season so far, and while I wish they were speed lace, they’re the best boots I’ve ever had.
> 
> My only issue is the BOA system loosens frequently, so I will have to tighten them more often than I’d like. However, if I want to have them looser, it works well. I prefer my boots tight and stiff for max response and these are fantastic. Heel hold is the best I’ve ever experienced in a boot. Super comfy, yet very stiff.
> 
> Highly recommend!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Some adidas product dude at my local shop told me this season was unfortunately their last.


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

E.Schnee said:


> Some adidas product dude at my local shop told me this season was unfortunately their last.


Ouch. Sucks for me then. Lol. 

Jumping ship like Nike did then. Bummer if true. Hopefully not, though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E.Schnee

Matty_B_Bop said:


> Ouch. Sucks for me then. Lol.
> 
> Jumping ship like Nike did then. Bummer if true. Hopefully not, though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The rumors were there for this year already but for some reason they decided to go on for one more year with the same product line.


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

E.Schnee said:


> The rumors were there for this year already but for some reason they decided to go on for one more year with the same product line.


Well, glad I got one pair atleast. Thanks for the heads up! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SkA

Any info on how stiff the TM-2 Wide boots are, maybe compared to the other popular choices from Burton for an easier reference?  Judging by reviews of the ordinary TM-2 it seems somewhere along the lines of a Burton Ion, from what I can gather.


----------



## OneRound

SkA said:


> Any info on how stiff the TM-2 Wide boots are, maybe compared to the other popular choices from Burton for an easier reference?  Judging by reviews of the ordinary TM-2 it seems somewhere along the lines of a Burton Ion, from what I can gather.


They should be just as stiff as the regular TM-2s. Same boot same stiffness is what I presume.


----------



## OneRound

Matty_B_Bop said:


> 20 full days on my Adidas this season so far, and while I wish they were speed lace, they’re the best boots I’ve ever had.
> 
> My only issue is the BOA system loosens frequently, so I will have to tighten them more often than I’d like. However, if I want to have them looser, it works well. I prefer my boots tight and stiff for max response and these are fantastic. Heel hold is the best I’ve ever experienced in a boot. Super comfy, yet very stiff.
> 
> Highly recommend!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You migh want to try slapping some strapins on them and it could/should help with preventing loosening. I have them and it really does help on all my boots.


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

OneRound said:


> You migh want to try slapping some strapins on them and it could/should help with preventing loosening. I have then and it really does help on all my boots.


Strapins? Would you mind providing a link to what you’re talking about? I’m unfamiliar! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneRound

Matty_B_Bop said:


> Strapins? Would you mind providing a link to what you’re talking about? I’m unfamiliar!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sure! Here you go Strapins


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

OneRound said:


> Sure! Here you go Strapins


Wow! Yes! I’m definitely gonna snag me those. I think those will definitely solve my loosening problem I have with the BOA system. Really appreciate the rec’! Had no idea these existed! 

Big thanks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneRound

Matty_B_Bop said:


> Wow! Yes! I’m definitely gonna snag me those. I think those will definitely solve my loosening problem I have with the BOA system. Really appreciate the rec’! Had no idea these existed!
> 
> Big thanks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No problem!  Hope they help!


----------



## widefootrider

Super helpful thread. Joining because I just got back from Banff and had the worst boot experience of my life.

Quick facts:
•Have been riding w/ a pair of reg. Burton Ions for almost 15 years.
•Upgraded my whole kit incl. a new pair of reg Burton Ions (double BOA)
•*My feet are 11.5cm at the widest point & 26.5cm long* (I wear a men's size 10).
•Of course there's new boot wear in period but my ankles (because of the J bars) were absolutely destroyed, along w/ the typical wide foot pain points. Seriously in the boot I could barely walk after day 2.

So now I'm looking for a new pair (hopefully can return the Ions). From the new pair had some thoughts but hoping people can help.

New Boots:
•Burton Ion Wides (Big fan of the IONs). Q: Are the ankles/J bars any smaller/wider? That's where my biggest issue was.
•Burton Ruler Wides. I know these are less stiff but I mostly ride east coast, no park, etc. but occasional trip to west coast. Is the lack of stiffness bad?
•ThirtyTwo TM-2. Q: I've seen debate between laces vs. BOA. Anymore thoughts on that? Also, do they use J Bars as well? (or their own version)

Thanks!


----------



## OneRound

widefootrider said:


> Super helpful thread. Joining because I just got back from Banff and had the worst boot experience of my life.
> 
> Quick facts:
> •Have been riding w/ a pair of reg. Burton Ions for almost 15 years.
> •Upgraded my whole kit incl. a new pair of reg Burton Ions (double BOA)
> •*My feet are 11.5cm at the widest point & 26.5cm long* (I wear a men's size 10).
> •Of course there's new boot wear in period but my ankles (because of the J bars) were absolutely destroyed, along w/ the typical wide foot pain points. Seriously in the boot I could barely walk after day 2.
> 
> So now I'm looking for a new pair (hopefully can return the Ions). From the new pair had some thoughts but hoping people can help.
> 
> New Boots:
> •Burton Ion Wides (Big fan of the IONs). Q: Are the ankles/J bars any smaller/wider? That's where my biggest issue was.
> •Burton Ruler Wides. I know these are less stiff but I mostly ride east coast, no park, etc. but occasional trip to west coast. Is the lack of stiffness bad?
> •ThirtyTwo TM-2. Q: I've seen debate between laces vs. BOA. Anymore thoughts on that? Also, do they use J Bars as well? (or their own version)
> 
> Thanks!


I'm a huge advocate of the TM-2 as those are what I ended up in after changing 6 pairs of boots in one season  Haven't tried the Ions but I vote against the Rulers. Did not like them and they are not that well built imo. Also if you liked the old Ions for their flex then you won't like the Rulers I'm sure.
As far as TM-2s go I'd go with laces any day. Having tried all the options I'm quite ceratin I'll be using only laces ever again. Their intuition liners are great and they feel great on my feet. Best liners out of all the boots I've tried/owned. J bars are there but they don't feel overly agressive (like they do in Adidas boots for example). Compared to Rulers and SLXs they feel about the same but I'm also using the black donuts to further improve heel hold.
Your feet if you measuerd correctly are very wide so I would definitely be looking into wide models both Burton and Thirtytwo. I'm actually surprised you've been riding the regular boots with that width for so long.


----------



## 2by2handsofblue

Neil29 said:


> I’m with you..separated shoulder pain…no problem, foot pain big problem..I had the step on photons and the top boa controls the full lacing and the bottom boa acts more like a strap..I couldn’t take advantage of a double boa system. I saw a review of the photon, tm-2 wide and Maudie and the tv-2 is a massively wider boot. I’m very hopeful…


What is your foot size? Are you EE wide?

we live in a space ship dear!


----------



## widefootrider

2by2handsofblue said:


> What is your foot size? Are you EE wide?
> 
> we live in a space ship dear!


----------



## widefootrider

OneRound said:


> I'm a huge advocate of the TM-2 as those are what I ended up in after changing 6 pairs of boots in one season  Haven't tried the Ions but I vote against the Rulers. Did not like them and they are not that well built imo. Also if you liked the old Ions for their flex then you won't like the Rulers I'm sure.
> As far as TM-2s go I'd go with laces any day. Having tried all the options I'm quite ceratin I'll be using only laces ever again. Their intuition liners are great and they feel great on my feet. Best liners out of all the boots I've tried/owned. J bars are there but they don't feel overly agressive (like they do in Adidas boots for example). Compared to Rulers and SLXs they feel about the same but I'm also using the black donuts to further improve heel hold.
> Your feet if you measuerd correctly are very wide so I would definitely be looking into wide models both Burton and Thirtytwo. I'm actually surprised you've been riding the regular boots with that width for so long.


Totally. Maybe because they're so old they just didn't have as much built in as they do now. So whereas a normal foot in the IONs I had would suffer from heel lift, I didn't because I just had a much larger foot in it. 

Sounds like I'll definitely try the TM-2s.


----------



## smellysell

Ordered some Adidas lexicon, hopefully they're wide enough. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## SkA

widefootrider said:


> New Boots:
> •Burton Ion Wides (Big fan of the IONs). Q: Are the ankles/J bars any smaller/wider? That's where my biggest issue was.
> 
> 
> Thanks!


Can't really speculate if there's a difference between the narrow and wide model of the same year, because I've had a 2015 normal and now a 2022 wide model, but I think for all intended purposes you'd best try for yourself. Now that you know what bothers you, you'll probably be able to identify if the same issue persists as soon as you put your foot in. If you're really 26.5 mondo, I think you need to downsize further, so comparing it to a US 10 regular (if I understood correctly) might be way off. 

As far as the j-bars go, you're talking about the soft like bulges in the liner, behind that red 'power panel'?  Because they actually sell additional j-bars, made out of hard foam, that you can put in or out of the boot via a velcro strap. Can't really say I've heard anyone complain about the Ions in that respect - most comments seem to be geared towards some kind of j-bars inside the Photons (haven't tried them personally). But then, different foot, different problems. 

Personally, I had terrible heel lift with the 2020 Ion wide, so I'd appreciate an even tighter hold around my ankles out of the box. 



OneRound said:


> I'm actually surprised you've been riding the regular boots with that width for so long.


Wide boots aren't really on the scene long. Before that, when you had wide feet, all you could do is oversize. Which I suspect he did as well, since he mentioned 26.5cm and US 10.


----------



## Neil29

2by2handsofblue said:


> What is your foot size? Are you EE wide?
> 
> we live in a space ship dear!


I’m a EEE+, got my TM-2s yesterday. Initial try-on is positive. Can’t wait to heat mold them and really get them locked in. The boot to binding connection with my new Rome cleavers feels awesome (at least in the living room lol). Won’t be able to really try them for at least a few weeks…


----------



## iWolfram9

Before following Wiredsport's at-home barefoot measurements, I've been oversizing my boot size for the past two pairs of snowboard boots. This 2021/2022 season I went with a pair of Adidas Tactical ADV size 12. I went with my sneaker size (doh!). After getting my barefoot measurements earlier this week, I found out that I am a size 10.5 EE (282 Mondo and 110 mm wide). I've been eyeing a pair of ThirtyTwo's TM-2 Double BOA Wide for quite some time and managed to get a pair at a local snowboard store for sale! I can't wait to try them out this weekend at the local ski resort. The only issue I might face is the size of my bindings (Salomon District large) and width of my snowboard (Salomon Craft 160W).


----------



## scsurf

10.5 wide is a tough place to be (my size too). I think you'd be good with the large bindings. 32s are known for being bulky and a wide boot only adds to it. My 10.5 Burton Ion Wides are snug in a lot of L bindings. Mine are fairly blown out at the ankles but I still think L would be the place to start.


----------



## SEWiShred

iWolfram9 said:


> Before following Wiredsport's at-home barefoot measurements, I've been oversizing my boot size for the past two pairs of snowboard boots. This 2021/2022 season I went with a pair of Adidas Tactical ADV size 12. I went with my sneaker size (doh!). After getting my barefoot measurements earlier this week, I found out that I am a size 10.5 EE (282 Mondo and 110 mm wide). I've been eyeing a pair of ThirtyTwo's TM-2 Double BOA Wide for quite some time and managed to get a pair at a local snowboard store for sale! I can't wait to try them out this weekend at the local ski resort. The only issue I might face is the size of my bindings (Salomon District large) and width of my snowboard (Salomon Craft 160W).


I am in a same position as you, I contacted Flow and they told me to size up in bindings.


----------



## 2by2handsofblue

iWolfram9 said:


> Before following Wiredsport's at-home barefoot measurements, I've been oversizing my boot size for the past two pairs of snowboard boots. This 2021/2022 season I went with a pair of Adidas Tactical ADV size 12. I went with my sneaker size (doh!). After getting my barefoot measurements earlier this week, I found out that I am a size 10.5 EE (282 Mondo and 110 mm wide). I've been eyeing a pair of ThirtyTwo's TM-2 Double BOA Wide for quite some time and managed to get a pair at a local snowboard store for sale! I can't wait to try them out this weekend at the local ski resort. The only issue I might face is the size of my bindings (Salomon District large) and width of my snowboard (Salomon Craft 160W).


Let us know how that boot fits. I'm a size 8 but I'm a EE wide myself. 


we live in a space ship dear!


----------



## smellysell

iWolfram9 said:


> Before following Wiredsport's at-home barefoot measurements, I've been oversizing my boot size for the past two pairs of snowboard boots. This 2021/2022 season I went with a pair of Adidas Tactical ADV size 12. I went with my sneaker size (doh!). After getting my barefoot measurements earlier this week, I found out that I am a size 10.5 EE (282 Mondo and 110 mm wide). I've been eyeing a pair of ThirtyTwo's TM-2 Double BOA Wide for quite some time and managed to get a pair at a local snowboard store for sale! I can't wait to try them out this weekend at the local ski resort. The only issue I might face is the size of my bindings (Salomon District large) and width of my snowboard (Salomon Craft 160W).


I'm hoping those tm2 are the me width as the tacticals! 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Neil29

The only issue I might face is the size of my bindings (Salomon District large) and width of my snowboard (Salomon Craft 160W).
[/QUOTE]
That’s awesome about the boots. My size 10s are pretty snug in my ML Rome Cleavers, and you should be fine with your bindings and board. Were you able to mold them yet? And I’m hoping I’m healed enough by next weekend to ride.


----------



## Neil29

I went to a shop today looking for second board bindings..they had the ride lasso pro wide in my size so I tried them. Keep in mind I’m trying to break in my new Thirtytwo TM-2 wides at home with some pressure points around my pinky toe and the extra foot to the right of that (EEE+ foot) that concern me. The lasso pros were almost perfect out of the box!!! After shopping with them on for 30 minutes, no pain, no tingling, no compression. Heat molded the sides before I left the shop to ensure the sides have enough cushion. Not sure what I’m going to do with the TM-2s. May try to heat mold them or sell them.


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

Neil29 said:


> I went to a shop today looking for second board bindings..they had the ride lasso pro wide in my size so I tried them. Keep in mind I’m trying to break in my new Thirtytwo TM-2 wides at home with some pressure points around my pinky toe and the extra foot to the right of that (EEE+ foot) that concern me. The lasso pros were almost perfect out of the box!!! After shopping with them on for 30 minutes, no pain, no tingling, no compression. Heat molded the sides before I left the shop to ensure the sides have enough cushion. Not sure what I’m going to do with the TM-2s. May try to heat mold them or sell them.


Dude, yes! Stoked that you found a boot that you’re thrilled about! 

Now to dial in the rest of your setup to take your riding to the next level! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smellysell

Neil29 said:


> I went to a shop today looking for second board bindings..they had the ride lasso pro wide in my size so I tried them. Keep in mind I’m trying to break in my new Thirtytwo TM-2 wides at home with some pressure points around my pinky toe and the extra foot to the right of that (EEE+ foot) that concern me. The lasso pros were almost perfect out of the box!!! After shopping with them on for 30 minutes, no pain, no tingling, no compression. Heat molded the sides before I left the shop to ensure the sides have enough cushion. Not sure what I’m going to do with the TM-2s. May try to heat mold them or sell them.


What size? 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Neil29

smellysell said:


> What size?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Size 10 wide (both of them) the tm-2s haven’t been heat molded yet only worn around the house for about an hour


----------



## iWolfram9

Just finished my first day with my ThirtyTwo TM-2 Double BOA Wide boots and I can say that the boot is very responsive! I did not experience any pinch points, but my toes did get numb throughout the day. Mind you I did not get them heat molded, because I want to mold them in with my body heat and weight. Again, I went from a size 11.5 and 12 snowboard boots to a 10.5, so my feet will get used to the suddenly adjustment. I’ll get going again tomorrow and next weekend. So I’ll try to update for any significant changes.


----------



## Neil29

Matty_B_Bop said:


> Dude, yes! Stoked that you found a boot that you’re thrilled about!
> 
> Now to dial in the rest of your setup to take your riding to the next level!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, breaking in boots and bindings while I practice Ollie’s in the den…


----------



## SkA

So I guess based on Neil29's information, I can speculate the Ride Lasso Pro wide are for EEE widths as well. @Neil29 I'd be grateful if you come back after trying them out on the snow and confirm you didn't have any pain that might have been caused due to width issues in the end. 



iWolfram9 said:


> Just finished my first day with my ThirtyTwo TM-2 Double BOA Wide boots and I can say that the boot is very responsive! I did not experience any pinch points, but my toes did get numb throughout the day.


I have that issue with my Burton Ions and my pinky toes. The last issue I cannot seem to rectify no matter which Angry snowboarder's boot fitting guides I try to apply on them. Or rather - I can avoid the issue by not tightening the boots in the lower part, but then the first couple of hours of use are painful on the sole and arches, as I suspect I'm able to arch my feet, when going on the toe edge, too much. So I'm constantly battling between having my pinky toes going numb vs not having pain across my whole soles.

Hopefully you'll be able to figure out what to do to relieve it. Don't think it's healthy to have any kind of numbness for prolonged periods in the end.


----------



## Wiredsport

SkA said:


> So I guess based on Neil29's information, I can speculate the Ride Lasso Pro wide are for EEE widths as well.


Hi Guys,
The Ride site now has it posted as: 
*WIDE LAST:*
Performance designed, men’s tailored fit offered in EE Width.

Very Stoked to see more brands producing for Wide feet but equally importantly, posting the Design width as well.


----------



## SkA

Wiredsport said:


> *WIDE LAST:*
> Performance designed, men’s tailored fit offered in EE Width.


Thanks for that.


----------



## Neil29

SkA said:


> So I guess based on Neil29's information, I can speculate the Ride Lasso Pro wide are for EEE widths as well. @Neil29 I'd be grateful if you come back after trying them out on the snow and confirm you didn't have any pain that might have been caused due to width issues in the end.
> .


SkA, I rode the lasso pro’s for about 3 hours and the TM-2s for about an hour. I wore both of them with new balance superfeet impact soles that are really thin and arch support is just right for me. Both of them felt snug with thicker insoles when trying to break them in at home. I rode with my new Rome Cleaver bindings that I was also trying to dial in. 
The lasso pros are so easy to get on. The ankle support is controlled by the side boa and it’s so easy to get it snug and keep your ankle in place (no toe jam). The top boa controls the entire lace but doesn’t seem to tighten the footbed too tight. With the ankle support really tight, I didn’t feel like I had to over tighten the boot. I had no hot spots for the three hours with them. The interior of the liner is plush and comfortable (when I was working through insoles, I put the on without insoles and I could barely tell because it was so soft and cushy). The toe straps fit around the toe well and didn’t put any pressure through the boot. The heel strap felt good with these, but I think I’m going to adjust them higher on the ankle. 
The TM-2s are a bit more bulky and much more involved to get on. The ankle drawstrings over the liner is standard but I can never get it tight enough to make my ankle feel secure in the boot. Then the calf strap has to be tightened and then the two boas. It’a more than twice the time and I don’t feel as secure in the boot. After wearing the Lasso’s the interior of the TM-2’s liners couldn’t compare.When tightening the toe straps, I could actually feel pressure in my outer two toes from the straps. The heal strap was also creating a weird pressure point that wasn’t nearly as bad with the lasso’s (I’m pretty sure I could avoid this if I adjust the straps higher). The TM-2 are also about a little shorter, but it didn’t cause too much additional pressure at the top of the toes. After an hour with the TM-2, I was a bit more uncomfortable than when I finished with the lasso’s. They are good boots and if I didn’t try the lasso pros I would be happy with the TM-2s. 
i hope that helps, I may try the TM-2s one more time, but I’ll probably sell them.


----------



## SkA

Neil29 said:


> i hope that helps, I may try the TM-2s one more time, but I’ll probably sell them.


Thanks! I'm curious - you said you've measured yourself to EEE width, but Ride seems to declare the Lasso at EE width, yet it worked fine for you?  Based on feedback here I'm presuming the TM-2 Wide should be wider, but I have no idea how one would compare that accurately.


----------



## UnFocus

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Guys,
> The Ride site now has it posted as:
> *WIDE LAST:*
> Performance designed, men’s tailored fit offered in EE Width.
> 
> Very Stoked to see more brands producing for Wide feet but equally importantly, posting the Design width as well.


Would that be a good fit for me? Was looking at Ride Lasso pro Wide, or k2 maysis wide since they're on sale.
I currently have a Size 9 burton step on photon wide boot, and my feet tend to cramp when the boa is done too tight.
My foot size is 24.77cm and 3 13/16" wide or EE, not sure if its okay for me to go to size 8 as they list it for 26 cm


----------



## Wiredsport

UnFocus said:


> Would that be a good fit for me? Was looking at Ride Lasso pro Wide, or k2 maysis wide since they're on sale.
> I currently have a Size 9 burton step on photon wide boot, and my feet tend to cramp when the boa is done too tight.
> My foot size is 24.77cm and 3 13/16" wide or EE, not sure if its okay for me to go to size 8 as they list it for 26 cm


Hi,

24.77 cm is Mondo 250 or size 7 US in snowboard boots. You are EE width at this size so the Lasso Pro Wide will be a great choice in US size 7. Based on the meausrements above 26 cm or size 8 US would be far too large.

STOKED!


----------



## UnFocus

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> 24.77 cm is Mondo 250 or size 7 US in snowboard boots. You are EE width at this size so the Lasso Pro Wide will be a great choice in US size 7. Based on the meausrements above 26 cm or size 8 US would be far too large.
> 
> STOKED!


I'm just double checking my measurements with you and making sure my foot is oddly shaped. I have very big muscular calves as well, is there any other alternatives or similar to this ?


----------



## phazedplasma

Hi everyone. Psyched to see people recommending the ride lasso pros in wide. That's what I ended up with. They still aren't quite wide enough though. I touch the sides when shell fitting and get quite a bit of pain on my the pinky toe side of my foot. Has anyone tried taking a heat gun to the shells? is this something people do with snowboard boots?

Also does anyone make wide boots that are smaller than a size 7? It seems most wide boots dont come under a size 7 but I should really be in a 6.5 or 6...

23.495 length
11.33 width


----------



## WigMar

phazedplasma said:


> Has anyone tried taking a heat gun to the shells? is this something people do with snowboard boots?


Here you go. Boot stretching


----------



## SkA

phazedplasma said:


> Hi everyone. Psyched to see people recommending the ride lasso pros in wide. That's what I ended up with.
> ...
> 23.495 length
> 11.33 width


Burton seems to be making the Ruler Boa Wide in size 6, but stock seems scarce.

I don't quite get the 11,33 width reference. Is that 113,3 mm or? Seems like over EEE width for such a size.

Anyway, Ride Lasso Pro are for EE widths, while Burton makes EEE wide boots. If you say they are not wide enough then Burton or 32 TM-2 Wide would be a better fit for you.


----------



## phazedplasma

SkA said:


> Burton seems to be making the Ruler Boa Wide in size 6, but stock seems scarce.
> 
> I don't quite get the 11,33 width reference. Is that 113,3 mm or? Seems like over EEE width for such a size.
> 
> Anyway, Ride Lasso Pro are for EE widths, while Burton makes EEE wide boots. If you say they are not wide enough then Burton or 32 TM-2 Wide would be a better fit for you.


yeah 11.33 cm so 113 mm very very wide

I might try the rulers in a 6, i wish they did a half size between 6+7. I wasn't a fan of the rulers because the BOA for tightening the toe box was useless for me. TM2 i have not been able to find below 7.5 but I would love to be able to find a 6 or 7 to try on. I tried their 7.5 and it felt nice and wide but was too big otherwise.

How do you determine mondo size? Sorry im new to snowboarding


----------



## scsurf

Ride feels like more room up front than Burton. Actual heel is narrower than Burton though. Burton also fits closer to top of foot/instep. Those are my main takeaways after riding wide burtons for years and now going through trying everything else on.


----------



## SkA

phazedplasma said:


> yeah 11.33 cm so 113 mm very very wide
> 
> I might try the rulers in a 6, i wish they did a half size between 6+7. I wasn't a fan of the rulers because the BOA for tightening the toe box was useless for me. TM2 i have not been able to find below 7.5 but I would love to be able to find a 6 or 7 to try on. I tried their 7.5 and it felt nice and wide but was too big otherwise.
> 
> How do you determine mondo size? Sorry im new to snowboarding


See How to Measure - Video Instructions and Snowboard Boot Size Web Tool - Mondo, Brannock &amp.... I'd also go to a shop, to see if they have any tools to measure feet in mondo size, to double check what you get. My home measurements were different for +2/3 mm, depending on the time of the day.

Mondo boot sizes increment in 5 (mm). 235 mm would be the top end (limit) for mondo size 235 (231 mm - 235 mm), but if you had 236 mm, you fall into the bottom end of mondo size 240 (236mm - 240 mm).

Somewhere in those pinned topics on this forum, and in that video, is also a chart distributed by Wiredsport, and for the sake of making this reply clear, I'll post that picture (again, kudos to Wiredsport) here:









What I would worry about is the fact that at size 6, you're looking at a maximum of 104 mm width at EEE size (Burton, 32 TM-2 Wide). That said, this chart references US shoe size instead of mondo (and the translation of mondo to US shoe size isn't standardized), so take it with a grain of salt. You need to buy your boots based on your mondo size.

Given your 113 mm, you'd need to go up in size, a lot, but then the length will be screwed (=your position on the board may be off, pressing on your toes will not put the pressure on the edge of the board effectively). It's not the end of the world, as in the past there were no wide boots and people with wide feet were over sizing their boots out of necessity, but your (toe side) response will be mellow in boots that are too big. You get use to it, compensate, and still have loads of fun - but ideally try and get as close to your length as you can.

I'd follow the instructions in the topic above, double check your measurements, then go from there. Perhaps Wiredsport can share some wisdom on what to do in such situations, if your measurements are truly correct.


----------



## UnFocus

Hey everyone update to my scenario. I've gotten my ride lasso pro wide in size 7 and without the soles it fits perfectly almost, is that bad to ride witj no soles? I have the blue superfeet but it didn't work well, my pinky toe had pressure. I also have a big instep according to the guy that molded my boots. I have also needed a booster strap to wrap my cuff around my calf bevause my calf is too big so the velcro or cuff barely closes


----------



## SkA

Based on some other debates in Soft Sidas Insoles, I would think the heel/arch part of the insole provides stability and support that you might notice is missing, when riding with no insoles. But then I've read people had success without them as well: Aftermarket insoles or no insoles at all

Maybe see if there's an option to just remove the front part of the insoles (cut them, grind them). But they'd have to be thin there, or grinded (?), otherwise you might feel discomfort from the edge.

But I'm no expert in that area, so take it with a grain of salt and caution.


----------



## DemonWeeks

Wow! Fair play to you all, after reading through 87 pages of posts, there clearly is a need for wide fitting boots - more so than manufacturers would have you believe! Which brings me to why I'm here!

I'm in the learning phase and going through a course at my local dry slope in the UK. I picked up my own boots secondhand (yes I already see my first error here) before I started in my usual shoe size of a UK6 (US 7). These were ridiculously small, so I got hold of another secondhand pair of Salomon Defcon's in a Mens Small (WTAF!). I've been getting on ok in the shorter, under 2 hour lessons, but started experiencing pain in the outside of my right foot. Also found it difficult to constantly keep my feet relaxed.

So in my last lesson yesterday, I tried a pair of hire boots in a 250 (which I believe are a UK6) and OMG.... After an hour I was in agony to the point where I had to stop for 10 minutes before even attempting a run. I also found it impossible to relax my foot and my toes were continually clenching making things worse. Dejected and confused I came away wondering what size my own boots actually were. Here I discovered they are a 265 (UK7.5) which explains why they were a bit more comfortable.

In my searching, I came across this awesome thread and managed to grab an initial measurement of my feet (and learnt about heat moulding in the process as I refer back to my secondhand purchases).

Left: 249mm L, 92mm W
Right: 250mm L, 97mm W
Both feet have hardly any arch.
I can't move individual toes, it's an all or nothing affair!
And for full disclosure, I also suffer with an occasionally inflamed achilles on my right. Great.

Based on this and what I'm reading, I'm thinking I should be looking for 250 Mondo EE boot? If so, the problem seems to be finding any in the UK full stopI
Also, I don't want to stop learning whilst trying to find some more appropriately fitting boots? Is there anything I can do with either what I have, or hire boots in the meantime?


----------

